# Baby club weight loss group



## KittyVentura

* Well here we have it. A universal place for those from Baby Club to share their post pregnancy weightloss journey!*​

There are no hard and fast rules here. Anyone who is serious about wanting to lose weigh can join. For those joining if you could post your weightloss targets and I'll keep these and any progress made against them updated on this front page. Targets can be a set date by which you want to be back in shape, a clothes size you want to be, a weight you want to reach, an amount of weight you want to lose, all of the above or something completely different. If you want to share your initial and goal weight then you can... but you don't have to. 

2 members - PeaceLoveBaby and BrunetteBimbo came up with this group Blinkie. PLB designed and BB linked to the group. https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/blinkie3.gif
If you want to add this to your sig - This is the code. Just remove the spaces before URL & IMG (4 spaces to remove in total) 
[ url=https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-weight-loss-fitness/512092-baby-club-weight-loss-group.html][ img]https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/blinkie3.gif[ /img][ /url] ​

You can update us with your progress as often as you like. The group members have chosen to weigh in each Friday - You do not have to partake in this if you do not wish to... but those that do are finding it helps. If we could have a set check-in & update date though of the Friday around the 17th of each month with total lost in the month. I'll use the info given then to update the front page and keep track of how we're all doing.​

This group is for support and encouragement. You can share your success, brag about how much you've lost, ask for encouragement if you've gone off track or tips to boost your weightloss if you plateau.

Lets all share our diet secrets, the diet we're following, decent recipes and exercises we've found effective. We can share details of a great workout DVD, motivational music or weightloss pictures to inspire others.

There is no room for harsh words here. We're all in the same boat and want to lose weight so lets focus on support and encouragement to help us each achieve our own goals!

When it comes to weightloss honesty is the best policy. You don't have to always own up to a bad week but sometimes owning up and taking responsibilty will be just what you need to get back on track!

Most importantly - good luck :)​

*Cool people eat Belvita Breakfast Biscuits *​


----------



## KittyVentura

*So ladies - At the start of Month 3 we have lost a MASSIVE 146lbs between us or....

 10 stone 6 lbs!!!!!!! 

That's ME pre pregnancy! We've lost an entire slim Kitty in weight!!*​
*Member list​*
Member - Goal - Progress made​


*KittyVentura*
I want to be a size 10 in dresses/tops and a size 10-12 on bottoms. This was my pre-pregnancy size. I want to be there by the 1st July. I anticpate I'll need to lose 35-40lbs to get there as I'm currently in a 14-16. I'll be TTC baby number 2 in July and my rule is that I need to be back in shape before we TTC so this is my motivation.
*Total lost in month 1 - 11lbs*
*Total lost in month 2 - 6lbs*
*Total lost to date - 17lbs*

*Mrs Mayhem*
I am aiming to lose my first 3 stone by June. I have terrible willpower and will give in quickly for a choccy biscuit!!!
*Total lost in month 1 - 8lbs*
*Total lost in month 2 - 1lbs*
*Total lost to date - 9lbs*

*Terrilea*
Before becoming pregnant i weighed 9st 4lb. I was 14st 10lb the day before i had ruby...i am now 12st 4lb. I am aiming to be 10st by the 17th of May (when i go on holiday, which is 4months today) and back to pre preg weight of 9st 4lb before xmas. So that means i need to lose 2st 4lb in exactly 4months, weighing 10st will be my target for use on this thread. I want to fit back into all my lovely size 10 dresses that are currently collecting dust in the back of my wardrobe!
*Total lost in month 1 - 8lbs*
*Total lost in month 2 - 6lbs*
*Total lost to date - 14lbs*

*Ricschick*
Well im going to be honest and am a little embarrased to admit that i weight 11st 4. 4 babies ago i weight 8 and a half to 9stone, so im losing 4 baby weights lol my aim is to lose 2 stone by the end of june as that is when we go on hols. 
*Total lost in month 1 - 6lbs*
*Total lost in month 2 - 4lbs*
*Total lost to date - 10lbs*

*Choc*
I want to lose a stone. I don't really have a deadline or anything, jut want a steady loss. I want to fit comfortably in my size 12's, which to be honest were not that comfortable before I got pregnant! So I want to weigh less than I did before I got pregnant. I'm not following a proper diet, I will have breakfast, soup for lunch and then whatever DH is having for dinner (as I have to cook it!) but a smaller portion. I am going to try and exercise on my wii for at least 30 mins every morning while Aidan is napping.
*Total lost in month 1 - 8lbs*
*Total lost in month 2 - 5lbs*
*Total lost to date - 14lbs*

*Louise23*
Not sure what I weigh but far tooooo much! I would love just to feel good about myself. I think losing weight - not sure how much - would help me to feel good/better. Dont have any certain goals just know id like to lose agooooood bit of weight.. im in size 16-18 and i hate my body. Ive tried before but failed.. i think with the help of you BNB ladies Imight be able to do it this time
*Total lost in month 1 - 10lbs*
*Total lost in month 2 - UPDATE REQUIRED*
*Total lost to date - UPDATE REQUIRED*

*PeaceLoveBaby*
I explain my way of eating in my weight loss journal, but basically..I'm working on losing the baby weight (got about 25 lbs left to go) before trying for #3 
*Total lost in month 1 - 8.6lbs*
*Total lost in month 2 - 1.6lbs*
*Total lost to date - 10.2lbs*

*Zzypeg*
Exact same goals as Khloeee
I am following a low calorie diet (around 12-1300 cals a day) as I know this tends to work for me..just need to stick to it this time.lol. I also intend on 30 minutes Wii exercise a day and taking doggy and pram for a walk of abput 1 mile when the weather allows. I am plaaning to lose as much as I can by
25th Feb (my happy birthday!) and since the 5th Jan I have lost about 5lb so far
*Total lost in month 1 - 12lbs*
*Total lost in month 2 - 2lbs*
*Total lost to date - 14lbslbs*

*Peanut56*
I actually want to lose 100 pounds! It feels like a ridiculously huge battle and sometimes I get really down about it
I'm 6.5 pounds into my weight loss, so I have a LOOOONG way to go, and could really use some support. I have a "thin" picture (I was thinNER, but I've never actually been THIN) and a current picture taped together on my fridge as motivation. My official goal is to lose 100 pounds by the end of 2011.
*Total lost in month 1 - 7lbs*
*Total lost in month 2 - 8lbs*
*Total lost to date - 15lbs*

*Brunettebimbo*
I weighed 12stone 5lb just before I had Tristan and weighed 11stone 10lb the day after having him. I want to be a perfect 10 again and not have muffin tops!! I weighed myself yesterday (17th Jan) and I had gone to 9stone 12lb! I was 9stone 7lb before I because pregnant and at that point I was beginning to feel good so I think if I make my goal weight around 9stone I should be happy! 
*Total lost in month 1 - 4lbs*
*Total lost in month 2 - 0lbs*
*Total lost to date - 4lbslbs*

*Aliss*
My current goal is just to keep to the gym 3x a week and to stick to my meal plan. I might lose another 5lbs ish I think. Other goals are to increase my squat to 150lbs and to start seeing some glute striations hehe
*First member to meet goal - Congrats Aliss. Aliss is now TTC*

*RedRose*
I am looking to lose 20lb, to take me down to 120lb. I don't know how much I weighed before I got pregnant but I was a size 10 and right now a size 12 is tight. I reckon if I lost 20lbs I'd be an 8/10, which for my height of 5'3, is appropriate. I don't know if I will even be able to lose all 20lb while breastfeeding as I've read that your body will hold onto a store of fat while you are feeding? Anyway, I really need to knuckle down and lose this weight and I need to do it sensibly because during my previous diet attempt my milk supply went right down.
*Total lost in month 1 - 11lbs*
*Total lost in month 2 - 0lbs*
*Total lost to date - 11lbs*

*Charlotte-xo*
Pre-pregnancy I was size 8-10. I'm now a size 14 and aiming to get back down to a 10 before my sister in laws wedding which is september 3rd... I want to be a yummy mummy.
*Total lost in month 1 - 3lbs*
*Total lost in month 2 - 1lb*
*Total lost to date - 4lbs*

*Bee26*
My start weight was 246, and that was just over 3 weeks ago. I put on a lot of weight in pregnancy, have lost 2 stone over the last 10 months since having Charlie, but have 3 more to lose in total.
My current weight after 3 weeks is 234 and my goal weight is 205lbs. That would be my pre pregnancy weight, I was a size 14 and felt really good and happy. 
*Total lost in month 1 - 15lbs*
*Total lost in month 2 - 9lbs*
*Total lost to date - 24lbs*

*Newt* 
Before pregnancy weight 115lbs. 143lbs before birth weight, Current weight 117lbs. Target weight 110lbs. 
*No updates for month 1 & 2 as joined for start of month 3*

*Sjminimac*
Okay, laying myself bare here and putting down some numbers that make me cringe from the hair on my head right down to my toes. I'm 5 foot 3 and a half, and currently weigh 13 stones 9lbs I was 11 stone when I got my bfp, had literally the same day been awarded my 2.5 stone award at slimming world. I was roughly 14 stone 10lbs just before I had Charlie so I have lost some, just nowhere near enough. I'm aiming for 10 stone. I go back to work on 1st August and need to be down from a size 18 bottoms/16 top to 14 bottoms/12 top. That gives me 4 months to drop 2 dress sizes. I'm really going to need your help ladies. 
*No updates for month 1 & 2 as joined for start of month 3*

*Feltzy*
My weight has been slooooowly coming off since having Alfie, I've lost 1st 2lbs so far but I seem to have plateaud at 11st 10lbs. My pre pregnancy and ideal weight is 10st 6lbs and UK size 12 so I have another 1st 4lbs to lose. I'm getting married next June and definitely want to be this weight by then, but would ideally like to get there in 6 months so I can go dress shopping!
*No updates for month 1 & 2 as joined for start of month 3*

*Xnmd1*
My goal is pretty simple, I just want to lose 10 pounds in 10 weeks.
*No updates for month 1 & 2 as joined for start of month 3*

*Hmcx*
As of this morning when the numbers stopped going up and down i weighed 11st 4lb!! My pre preg weight was 10st 5lb and at the end of my pregnancy i made it past 15 stone!! I'm a bridesmaid in June and my dress doesnt do up!! I need to get back to pre preg weight before it does!! I started the diet a month ago and lost 7lbs and i seem to be sticking to it....so far!!!!!
*No updates for month 1 & 2 as joined for start of month 3*

*Starangel27*
I had my little boy almost 7 months ago pre pregnancy i was a size 8 and about 8 and half stone but when i was pregnant i just seemed to ballooned all over and im pretty much the same everywhere my problem areas are my tum & thighs im hoping to slim down for going to mexico in september i started dieting in January i was 10 stone 2 im now 9 stone 10 starting to find it difficult now im back to work and actually have time to eat again also i know nothing about diets and what i should / shouldnt be eating so hopefully this will really help me out my aim is about 9 stone or even just to have a flat stomach
*No updates for month 1 & 2 as joined for start of month 3*

*Gingajewel*
Ok a little bit about me!!! My name is Gail im 27 and my LO is 11 months. I wasnt to loose about 5 stone and am following slimming world aswell as trying to exercise more! My aim is to loose a pound a week - which over the year will be 52 pound!! 
*No updates for month 1 & 2 as joined for start of month 3*


​


----------



## Tudor Rose

Great Idea!
I had my 3rd (and last) baby 5 months ago and now its time to blitz my body back in shape i started last week i started at 10st (size 12 uk) my target is around 9st (size 8/10 uk) 
im trying to re-educate my way of thinking when it comes to food. my down fall is biscuits and do-nuts :(

im not following a diet just cutting down my portions sizes, eating more veg, greens, fruit etc, cutting out carbs after 6pm and exercising more.

last week i lost 2lb:)


----------



## Tudor Rose

i.d like to reach my goal by May when we go away


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I need to lose a lot of weight, have always been overweight and feel that now is the time to do something about it. We were lucky conceiving Holly so quickly, but it may not be so when we ttc number 2. 

I am aiming to lose my first 3 stone by June. I have terrible willpower and will give in quickly for a choccy biscuit!!!


----------



## Terrilea

Before becoming pregnant i weighed 9st 4lb.

I was 14st 10lb the day before i had ruby:wacko:...i am now 12st 4lb.

I am aiming to be 10st by the 17th of May (when i go on holiday, which is 4months today) and back to pre preg weight of 9st 4lb before xmas.

So that means i need to lose 2st 4lb in exactly 4months, weighing 10st will be my target for use on this thread.

I have been properly dieting since 2nd Jan and have lost 4lb, i'm finding it difficult to not snack, but think i'm doing well so far!

Good Luck to everyone else i'm sure we can all achieve our targets!:thumbup:

ETA: Want to fit back into all my lovely size 10 dresses that are currently collecting dust in the back of my wardrobe!


----------



## KittyVentura

Tudor Rose said:


> Great Idea!
> I had my 3rd (and last) baby 5 months ago and now its time to blitz my body back in shape i started last week i started at 10st (size 12 uk) my target is around 9st (size 8/10 uk)
> im trying to re-educate my way of thinking when it comes to food. my down fall is biscuits and do-nuts :(
> 
> im not following a diet just cutting down my portions sizes, eating more veg, greens, fruit etc, cutting out carbs after 6pm and exercising more.
> 
> last week i lost 2lb:)

Hurrah. 

Ditto for me about the diet. I'm not following a set diet myself. I find I can lose weight on proper diets but I gain as soon as the diet ends so it's easier for me to just make it up as I go along so to speak and eat to fit in with my life and schedule.

I currently eat really healthily during the day and spend a lot of the day hungry but DH loves his food and hasn't been convinced on the low fat dinners yet lol. Means I can afford to eat a bit more at dinner time or eat something not diety along with my hubby.

I dunno how much I've lost since Christmas because DH has hidden my scales. I lost a LOT of weight before I had Fin and towards the end became very obsessive and was borderline developing an eating disorder so he doesn;t let me weigh myself very often so I can't develop bad habits again.

Does anyone have a motivational picture they use to keep on track? These are mine... shows me what I can do and what I want to get back to.

xx
 



Attached Files:







6460_255321965337_702910337_8374891_5393024_n.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 103









6824_287549775337_702910337_9031741_7663440_n.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 103









6460_234433625337_702910337_7883680_5079293_n.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 90









6460_234442170337_702910337_7883941_3172418_n.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 83









44433_10150255119855338_702910337_14293125_168830_n.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 78


----------



## choc

I want to lose a stone. I don't really have a deadline or anything, jut want a steady loss. I want to fit comfortably in my size 12's, which to be honest were not that comfortable before I got pregnant! So I want to weigh less than I did before I got pregnant. I'm not following a proper diet, I will have breakfast, soup for lunch and then whatever DH is having for dinner (as I have to cook it!) but a smaller portion. I am going to try and exercise on my wii for at least 30 mins every morning while Aidan is napping.


----------



## Terrilea

The first pic is my motivational pic, i want to look more like that than the 2nd pic when i weighed around 13st!!:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







SNV31583.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 38









SNV31975.jpg
File size: 55.3 KB
Views: 47


----------



## KittyVentura

Ooh Terrilea you're stunning! Love that dress in your motivational pic 

Welcome over so far everyone. Really excited to share this journey with you xx


----------



## kelly29

god i'm to scared to weigh myself!! :( everyone says oh your not fat but i'm def so much bigger than b4, i would like to get bk onto my 12's also i'm prob a 14/16 at the mo not sure about the weight yet need to go to boots to weigh in!! i'm breast feeding so i guess i will have to be a bit careful. what are you ladies eating for breaky lunch? dinner i will eat the same as the rest of my lot. i will be glad when the weather is better so i can go walking with the pram and the dog :) xx good luck xxx

p.s I'M STARVING JUST THINKING ABOUT EATING LESS!! LOL


----------



## choc

Should I change my avatar to a carrot stick??!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> Should I change my avatar to a carrot stick??!

:rofl: I love your avatar!!! we could think of it as a treat every now and again lol!!


----------



## daisii

hi,can I join? I have 21Lbs of baby weight to loose! I am BF so not on any strict diet, that will start when I switch to formula at around 3 months! but for now I am trying to eat healthy and take LO for lots of walks with his pushchair!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

KittyVentura, I just wanted to say thanks for making this group, motivation is definitely what I need and I think you ladies may be the ones to give it to me!! As well as the thought that I don't wanna be the blob in the park with Holly when she is older!!!


----------



## Terrilea

KittyVentura said:


> Ooh Terrilea you're stunning! Love that dress in your motivational pic
> 
> Welcome over so far everyone. Really excited to share this journey with you xx

Aww thanks that was on my 21st xx


----------



## Terrilea

kelly29 said:


> what are you ladies eating for breaky lunch?

I've been eating 2 weetabix for brekkie and poached eggs on brown toast for lunch and trying to eat a healthy tea each night xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Choc - No, keep it. It makes me chuckle :D

Daisii - Of course... I've added you to the member list already :)

Newly-wed77 - You're more than welcome. I always find having people to own up to if I'm bad really helps me. 

I have my Weight Watchers (I eat their branded foods but don;t do the diet) fish pie in the micro for lunch and some steam freshveg. Yum! I wholeheartedly recommend teh WW frozen micro meals... especially the chicken hotpot, beef hotpot and chicken curry. They are all yummy and one of those with a bag of micro steam veg is a great filling lunch. Quorn sausages make a great snack too :) 

After Eights are not so good... "Oh I'll just eat one... *snaffle*... oh no... the box is empty... oops!" xx


----------



## choc

newly-wed77 said:


> choc said:
> 
> 
> Should I change my avatar to a carrot stick??!
> 
> :rofl: I love your avatar!!! we could think of it as a treat every now and again lol!!Click to expand...

Ha ha, as long as I'm not tempting anyone off the straight and narrow!

Hmm poached eggs on toast sounds lush. I want that. I am making spinach soup today for next 2 days lunches.


----------



## KittyVentura

Oh and the weights are all american but this is a great site for recipes xx

https://www.skinnytaste.com/2010/07/skinny-taco-dip.html


----------



## choc

Thanks for the quorn sausage tip Kitty. I am a terrible snacker at the moment (never used to be!) What is everyone else snacking on?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I tend not to eat breakfast, which I know is a bad start!! So am going to try my best to eat cereals every day for breakfast. Lunch for me is usually toast or a sandwich so gonna cut the toast out as I insist on piling it with butter lol, so a sandwich or salad it will be! Dinner tonight is curry & rice which isn't too bad as it's a low fat curry sauce (crap at making my own lol).

How are you all going to monitor your weight? I am going to use the wii fit as it tracks it for me and tells me off if I am bad :rofl:


----------



## Khloeee

I weigh just over 12 stone. Pre pregnancy I was around 11 stone and trying to get back to 10.5 which I haven't weighed for a good 5 years now! So the big aim is to get to size 10/10.5 stone but for now I'm going to concentrate on the 1st step which is to lose the spare tire and double chin and to fit comfortably in size 12 jeans (currently in size 14). I aim to do this by cutting down on the junk food and going for a 1 hour walk every day. 

I'm interested to know any tips for eating healthy lunches that take minimal prep. I find it really hard to fit in time for lunch around LO and I never have 2 hands free so end up eating biscuits and crisps most of the time.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> What is everyone else snacking on?

I am a dreadful snacker!! Luckily there are no choccy biccies in the house right now!! Actually, there aren't any bad foods in the house really, I was a good shopper last week lol! I must buy more fruit though for snacks, I like fruit but never eat it!


----------



## choc

newly-wed77 said:


> I tend not to eat breakfast, which I know is a bad start!! So am going to try my best to eat cereals every day for breakfast. Lunch for me is usually toast or a sandwich so gonna cut the toast out as I insist on piling it with butter lol, so a sandwich or salad it will be! Dinner tonight is curry & rice which isn't too bad as it's a low fat curry sauce (crap at making my own lol).
> 
> How are you all going to monitor your weight? I am going to use the wii fit as it tracks it for me and tells me off if I am bad :rofl:

I am gonna use my wii fit too.


----------



## Terrilea

I've been snacking on ryvita with piccalilli spread on top lol as well as friut.... oooh and a lollipop if i'm craving sweets/chocolate xx


----------



## sassysas03

Can I join please :)
I need to loose 2 stone, aiming to loose the 1st stone by march (1st wedding anniversary). I'm planning on going for regular walks with lo and might even invest in an exercise dvd of some sort :) Food wise I am taking the lots of veg less fat approach.


----------



## jojo_b

Ok I made it over while the beast is napping...shhhhh don't wake up yet Finley-Monster!

Thanks for this Kitty - I SOOO need motivation.

I weighed 13 and a half stone before I gave birth to Fin. I was 9 and a half stone before I got preggers. I've managed to get to 10 and a half stone already but I'm really flagging now. I want to be comfy in all of my size 10/12 pre-pregnancy clothes; I can get most of my 12s on but need heavy-duty lifting equipment to undo the fly once I'm in some of my jeans...good contraceptive though :haha:

these are my motivational pics - the first is when i'm at about 9/9 and a half stone and the second is my chubby chops when i was about 30 weeks pregnant...
 



Attached Files:







n714231265_1137524_8923.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 29









34580_409443301265_714231265_5076136_3162073_n.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

jojo_b said:


> Ok I made it over while the beast is napping...shhhhh don't wake up yet Finley-Monster!
> 
> Thanks for this Kitty - I SOOO need motivation.
> 
> I weighed 13 and a half stone before I gave birth to Fin. I was 9 and a half stone before I got preggers. I've managed to get to 10 and a half stone already but I'm really flagging now. I want to be comfy in all of my size 10/12 pre-pregnancy clothes; I can get most of my 12s on but need heavy-duty lifting equipment to undo the fly once I'm in some of my jeans...good contraceptive though :haha:
> 
> these are my motivational pics - the first is when i'm at about 9/9 and a half stone and the second is my chubby chops when i was about 30 weeks pregnant...

You're so pretty! and thin!! I haven't been that thin since i was 9 :rofl:


----------



## KittyVentura

Yay... this is already going far better than I expected lol! Such a good turnout already!

Jojo_B - Can I just say you're just stunning too!

I'm making myself sound a bit gay... I'm not... just can't not compliment a gorgeous girlie lol

ETA: Lol Newlywed... me and you are the perves in the corner... phwooooaaarrrr!


----------



## Tudor Rose

i do think weightloss is down to your way of thinking. Last week was a crap week, i felt frumpy, arguing with DH, the kids were misbehaving and ended up eating biscuits nearly every day :blush:. i got up this morning after a great night sleep (thank you leyla) more positive and ive had a healthy breakie and dinner i got a half hour workout in when my little Leyla boo took her nap :)


----------



## louisiana

hi so at the moment i weigh 14st 6lb:blush:
my 1st mini goal is to be 13st by the 12th april then ill take it from there.
i am hoping to start TTC#2 just before brodie is 1 and want to be as fit as possible as it took a good couple of years to concieve the first time.
good luck everyone x


----------



## MissMuffet

Hi! I've made it over here too! I'm currently 10 st and would like to get down to 9 st. (I was over 12 st at the end of my pregnancy) I'm following something similar to weight watchers, where I go every week to be weighed. I've lost 5,5 lbs since I started a month ago.
I really want to lose weight because I start back to work next month and I'm still in my maternity jeans, all my other clothes don't fit! 
Good luck to every one, and thank you Kitty for setting this up!


----------



## jojo_b

aw thank you perves! :rofl:


----------



## jojo_b

oops i should have quoted! thanks newlywed and kitty! :haha:


----------



## Bertsbaby1

Thanks for this Kitty! What a great idea!

Pre-preg I weighed in at 120 lbs and was a size 2 (US). I went up to 168 lbs by the end of the pregnancy. I'm down to 135ish (depends on the scale) and wearing a size 6 (US). I'd like to hit my prepregnancy size by June 1st. I'm not focused so much on weight but rather how my clothes fit. 

Now that I've been cleared as healthy by my doctor after my c-section, I've started working out again. We're lucky to have an elliptical and weights with a full mirror in our basement - so I have NO excuse to not work out at least five days a week. I haven't lost any weight, but my in-between pants are fitting a bit more loosely in the waist.

I'm focusing on fitness rather than dieting since (a) I can't stick to a diet and (b) I find that cardio and light weights help me lose lbs faster. That said, I'm definitely trying to limit my unhealthy snacking and continuing to eat relatively healthy meals. My DH is a bit of a health nut so we already eat pretty balanced meals.

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

KittyVentura said:


> ETA: Lol Newlywed... me and you are the perves in the corner... phwooooaaarrrr!

:rofl::rofl: I'm just a jealous girlie lol! But it's good to say when someone is pretty, one day maybe I will be too...... :haha:


----------



## ricschick

firstly thanks for doing this i need motivation big time!!!

well im going to be honest and am a little embarrased to admit that i weight 11st 4. 4 babies ago i weight 8 and a half to 9stone, so im losing 4 baby weights lol my aim is to lose 2 stone by the end of june as that is when we go on hols. i really want to do!!

so far today i have eaten 
breakfast: bran flakes 
lunch 4 rivitas with low fat cream cheese and a cup of tea.
dinner: will be a smaller portion of a roast dinner.

im trying not to eat past 7pm and im trying to move more in the day (other than housework) but not really sure what to do???


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

jojo_b said:


> aw thank you perves! :rofl:




jojo_b said:


> oops i should have quoted! thanks newlywed and kitty! :haha:

:rofl: No worries!!

Pervs not-so-anonymous :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Whilst feeding my little princess I was thinking of all the physical movement I do in a day just with her.....

Rocking - we rock her to sleep, therefore working out the stomach and back muscles
Walking - both in her pram outside and up and down the house when rocking fails to get her to sleep, therefore working out the legs, bum and good cardio
Playing - Am always on the floor playing with her, up and down, rolling around etc (yes, I make a fool of myself for her enjoyment) So surely some gain there?
Lifting - We are going to get her weighed tomorrow, but am sure she is around the 14lbs mark now, thats good weight lifting lol, therefore working out the arms!

So then spending half an hour on the sofa with a coffee when she naps is surely a well deserved rest?????


----------



## Tudor Rose

ricschick said:


> im trying to move more in the day (other than housework) but not really sure what to do???

Running up and down stairs, Put music on dance like a loon (gets Leyla laughing)


----------



## ricschick

i will try those thanks!!!lol


----------



## Louise23

Not surewhat i weight but far tooooo much! I would lovejust to feelgood about myself i think losing weight - not sure how muche - would help me to feel good/better. 

Dont have any certain goals just know id like to lose agooooood bit of weight.. im in size 16-18 and i hate my body. Ive tried before but failed.. i think with the help of you BNB ladies Imight be able to do it this time x


----------



## KittyVentura

I have an elliptical in my lounge. I also run up the stairs like I'm doing steps. You know like up, up, down, down. I run up going up 2 steps, down 1 step, up 2 steps, down 1 step. I do this almost every time I go up stairs. I do sit ups by hooking my feet under Fins boucny chair and do a silly face every time I get to the top. I also use Fin and filled water bottles as weights! Wooo xx


----------



## Louise23

KittyVentura said:


> I have an elliptical in my lounge. I also run up the stairs like I'm doing steps. You know like up, up, down, down. I run up going up 2 steps, down 1 step, up 2 steps, down 1 step. I do this almost every time I go up stairs. I do sit ups by hooking my feet under Fins boucny chair and do a silly face every time I get to the top. I also use Fin and filled water bottles as weights! Wooo xx

Some very good ideas.. even just 20mins 3timesa day or so. i have a treadmill but in truth im very lazy and havent used it in about 2months or so.. i find it so hard to be motivated to do it :(


----------



## sassysas03

Tudor Rose said:


> Put music on dance like a loon

Sounds like a plan to me :thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

EEE! I'm totally joining :D I explain my way of eating in my weight loss journal, but basically..I'm working on losing the baby weight (got about 25 lbs left to go) before trying for #3 :) 

Good luck to you all!


----------



## KittyVentura

:( DH is running late from work... I'm already hungry and waiting later to eat means I'm more likely to snack. Damn him.

Fin has a bath at 7 so if I can hold off til then I hope I'll be alright. Come on willpower... work with me and do NOT think about the pack of Percy Pigs in the pantry... xx


----------



## Terrilea

Today i've ate:

Brkfst-2 weetabix with semi skimmed milk and sprinkle of sugar
Lunch-1 small poached egg on 1 piece brown toast, 1 piece of toast with philly light
Tea- Large plate of chilli and rice
Snack- 1 alpen cereal bar (60cals)

And will prob have an orange once hunger(greediness haha) kicks back in around 8pm!

xx


----------



## jojo_b

Shit. Mcdonalds for lunch. Back on it tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

KittyVentura said:


> :( DH is running late from work... I'm already hungry and waiting later to eat means I'm more likely to snack. Damn him.
> 
> Fin has a bath at 7 so if I can hold off til then I hope I'll be alright. Come on willpower... work with me and do NOT think about the pack of Percy Pigs in the pantry... xx


Stay strong honey! you can do it!!!!!




jojo_b said:


> Shit. Mcdonalds for lunch. Back on it tomorrow!

:rofl: not too strong there hey hun? :rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Love Holly's new pic!!!

Kitty, hang in there...don't think about the hours..get through each minute. Play an online game, watch a fave episode of something on tv...browse bnb and look for a good argument to partake in :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Love Holly's new pic!!!

Thank you!!! Its a bit cute :kiss:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> browse bnb and look for a good argument to partake in :haha:

:rofl: I think there's one going on in baby club right now! am too lazy to partake, but its entertaining reading!!

Hope you're surviving Kitty!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol yeah! The McD's one?

I'm way too lazy/tired to worry about it too.

Oh noes! Hope Kitty hasn't jumped into the cupboard!! Maybe lil man is keepin her busy :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Yep, the McD's one, it makes me giggle!

Oh no, Kitty!! STEP AWAY FROM THE PERCY PIGS!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

https://file040b.bebo.com/0/large/2008/05/13/21/590337978a7728410628l.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

https://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr118/allievengeance/article-1291793-0A4F17A9000005DC-976_306x318.jpg?t=1295294440


----------



## zzypeg

Khloeee said:


> I weigh just over 12 stone. Pre pregnancy I was around 11 stone and trying to get back to 10.5 which I haven't weighed for a good 5 years now! So the big aim is to get to size 10/10.5 stone but for now I'm going to concentrate on the 1st step which is to lose the spare tire and double chin and to fit comfortably in size 12 jeans (currently in size 14). I aim to do this by cutting down on the junk food and going for a 1 hour walk every day.

Hi can I join please..basically what she said!!:winkwink:
I am exactly the same weight, was the same weight and want to reach the same goal. I would like to be down to 10 stone eventually but I will take what I can get for now as I have never been this big.
I am following a low calorie diet (around 12-1300 cals a day) as I know this tends to work for me..just need to stick to it this time.lol. I also intend on 30 minutes Wii exercise a day and taking doggy and pram for a walk of abput 1 mile when the weather allows. I am plaaning to lose as much as I can by 
25th Feb (my happy birthday!:happydance:) and since the 5th Jan I have lost about 5lb so far. good luck to all of you :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

welcome, zzypeg!

LOL newly...we dont have percy pigs here so didnt know what they were


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Welcome zzypeg!! and good luck!

LOL, percy pigs are yummy!!!


----------



## KittyVentura

:haha:

I love you ladies! I was literally Lolling reading that! I love you can do it man. "You can do it Ozzy... bite his frikkin head off"

I distracted myself by playing with little man and then it was bath time, Ian was home by the time Fin was in bed so just finished the (rather rough) beef hotpot I made for dinner. Yummy!

Percy's are still alive and I've told DH to take them to work tomorrow to get them out of the house lol.

Just on the sofa now with a few mini toblerones... you know the ones in a box at Christmas? Well there's only 125 cals in 4 of those which isn't too bad really! 

My knee hurts :( I had a misalligned kneecap which they operated on in 2007 and for some reason over these past 3 days my knee has swollen up raly bad and hurts so much :( x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done kitty!!! we knew you could do it!! and why didn't I know that mini toblerones were such few calories?!?!?!

Ooooh, hope your knee is ok!! try and rest it up!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wonder why it's acting up now...have you done anything different lately?

Good job on the willpower!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

has anyone been watching 'the biggest loser'? The people on there are so brave, it's on tonight at 9pm, I sooooooo wanna see how they are all doing!!


----------



## KittyVentura

No, nothing. That's the odd thing. And I know I've lost weight since Christmas so it can't be from the added weight and pressure. It's right odd. I'm hoping it clears up because I couldn't be laid up to recover from an op if I had to have it done again :( Poo Poo xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I love that show...but I don't get to see it here :( Once I move back home, I'll get to see all my fave shows again :happydance:....well that's when I'm not working my butt off lol.

Well it's nearly 11 pm..baby just went down, so I'm gonna try to sleep. Gnight girls xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good night hun!! sweet dreams!


Hows about we have a weekly weigh in? we wouldn't have to state our actual weight, but say how much we have lost (hopefully not gained) on a set day each week so we can keep up to date with each other?


----------



## choc

newly-wed77 said:


> Good night hun!! sweet dreams!
> 
> 
> Hows about we have a weekly weigh in? we wouldn't have to state our actual weight, but say how much we have lost (hopefully not gained) on a set day each week so we can keep up to date with each other?

Great idea! I'm up for that.

Been fairly good today, had cereal for brekky, poached eggs on toast and a cereal bar for lunch and pork chops, roast potatoes and broccoli for dinner. But I did have a bottle of beer, whoops! 

I really fancy a pudding now and there is ice cream in the freezer but I.......must........not.......eat........it.......................................


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

STAY AWAY FROM THE ICE CREAM!!!!!

You can do without it, you've had such a good day!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

https://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr118/allievengeance/HardPkVariety.gif?t=1295298906


----------



## choc

Oh my god that picture nearly made me wet myself! My bladder control isn't what it used to be you know! I've stayed away so far, but still feeing 'picky' like I'm not quite satisfied. But I WILL be strong!

Thanks for the encouragement newly-wed!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

No probs honey!

I think tomorrow when I go to check out the morrisons baby event I might have to enter the fruit isle too lol, I am seriously peckish but nothing to peck on thats healthy!


----------



## choc

Yes same here, I need to buy fruit and stuff! Might take a walk to the shop tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I am only gonna go in two isles, the fruit & veg and the baby isle. Any further and I'll be tempted by cheeses, chocolate, biccies, crisps.... you name it...:haha:


----------



## jojo_b

Anyone else laughing at the mcdonalds thread going on in baby club? I want to comment that mcdonalds is the devil, but seeing as I wolfed a big mac meal before, I think I'd have no argument. I admire the mum in question's willpower... If I'd bought Fin a happy meal I'd defo be pigging it down..."not good for babies" (nom nom nom nom nom)




(kidding btw...no maccies for fin. Don't yell at me :) )


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

jojo_b said:


> Anyone else laughing at the mcdonalds thread going on in baby club? I want to comment that mcdonalds is the devil, but seeing as I wolfed a big mac meal before, I think I'd have no argument. I admire the mum in question's willpower... If I'd bought Fin a happy meal I'd defo be pigging it down..."not good for babies" (nom nom nom nom nom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (kidding btw...no maccies for fin. Don't yell at me :) )

:haha: yes, you have no argument today!!! It did make me giggle, it would be one chip for Holly, two for me... lol


----------



## ricschick

newly-wed77 said:


> https://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr118/allievengeance/HardPkVariety.gif?t=1295298906

this is just sooo funny!!!


----------



## ricschick

weekly weigh in in a good idea shall we say a friday?


----------



## choc

Friday's good for me! 
Off to bed now girls, night night.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Night night chick!!

Yep, friday is good for me too!


----------



## jojo_b

ok i just had a bowl of Special K for tea...that has to cancel out the Big Mac for lunch, right? Yin and Yang n all that? :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Absolutely!! you're back on track chick!!

https://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr118/allievengeance/000305.jpg?t=1295308251

https://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr118/allievengeance/McDonalds.png?t=1295308286


----------



## peanut56

Can I please join? I actually want to lose 100 pounds! It feels like a ridiculously huge battle and sometimes I get really down about it :(
I'm 6.5 pounds into my weight loss, so I have a LOOOONG way to go, and could really use some support. I have a "thin" picture (I was thinNER, but I've never actually been THIN) and a current picture taped together on my fridge as motivation. I would post them here, but I just can't do it. I'm too ashamed.
ETA: My official goal is to lose 100 pounds by the end of 2011.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcom peanut! :hugs: You can do it..especially since you've given yourself a decent goal time..some people get impatient and expect to lose it in a few months. You probably know the old saying "you didn't gain it overnight..you won't lose it overnight either!"

I look forward to following your weight loss journey :D

morning, girls....its 6 am here and just fed LO. I'm unbelievably tired. I was supposed to cover DD1's school books for her last night but never did a thing. :(

Choc, a lil tip for when you're still feeling picky after eating...have a BIIIIIG glass of water!! That's what I do..to test my hunger. 9 times outta 10, the feeling goes away and I wasn't truly hungry at all..just being greedy :haha: GL


----------



## peanut56

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Welcom peanut! :hugs: You can do it..especially since you've given yourself a decent goal time..some people get impatient and expect to lose it in a few months. You probably know the old saying "you didn't gain it overnight..you won't lose it overnight either!"
> 
> I look forward to following your weight loss journey :D

Thank you :) I'm happy that I can get some extra support from ladies who are going through the same thing! We can all accomplish our goals :flower:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning ladies!!

And welcome Peanut!! Don't worry honey, I have a LOT of weight to lose too, and I honestly believe that these ladies here can help us to do it!!! We can all stick together and be strong!!! 


Peace, get those darn books covered!!!!! :haha:


----------



## KittyVentura

Welcome Peanut. I'll add you to the list shortly. I lost 80lbs before so you can definitely do it :flower:

No-one slept snacked did they? 

I can only weigh in once a month when I get my scales back but if you ladies want to do weekly then I'm all for it. Yayyyy.

Hope we all have a good day xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: no sleep snacking here!! at least I think not.....*runs upstairs to check if any crumbs in the bed.....*


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

No sleep snacking for me either...cuz I hardly slept :haha: *yawwwn*

And now that she's napping, I have tons of housework to do..yippee. 

Today is my Up Day in my diet..so I get to eat whatever I want (within reason of course) YAY!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I have a ton of housework to do too, just waiting for Holly to take her first nap then I can jump in the shower, thats my most important goal this morning lol, I so need to wash my hair!!


----------



## choc

Thanks for the tip Peacelovebaby, will def try that!

Welcome Peanut!

Good luck today everyone. I'm doing the wii fit in a bit!


----------



## KittyVentura

We have baby club today and the clinic is 2 miles away so me and my local mummy pal Dessy walk there and back which should be good. I might wear Fin today... and just accpet my knee will be agony after. He is a big 16.5lbs at last weigh in so that should make the walk even better as a work out xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

What a fantastic thread! :mrgreen:

I weighed 12stone 5lb just before I had Tristan and weighed 11stone 10lb the day after having him.

2 Weeks after having him I weighed 10stone 10lb.

I weighed myself on the 10th January and I weighed 10stone 1oz.

I feel shit and I feel like my stomach sticks out a mile! :( I started my healthier eating that day but have yet still to find my willpower, I'm starving all the time! I know I've got to be careful with Breastfeeding which I guess is making me kinda reluctant to diet even though I feel shit!

I want to be a perfect 10 again and not have muffin tops!!

I weighed myself yesterday (17th, Monday is my weigh in day) and I had gone to 9stone 12lb! :D I don't know how as I had been naughty and eaten a Domino's Pizza, a glass of wine and cake! :lol:

I was 9stone 7lb before I because pregnant and at that point I was beginning to feel good so I think if I make my goal weight around 9stone I should be happy!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay welcome :D I remember you from the October baby thread.

Good luck..sounds like you're doing great already!!!

Whew, so I've started housework..and I've decided, I'll actually be glad to get back to working fulltime to get a break LOL


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Welcome Brunettebimbo!

We've got a good group going here! fab stuff!!

Well Holly has gone down for a nap, I had a speed shower, hoover and put some washing on so the rest of the housework can wait a bit!! Am doing what I promised and having some breakfast, a big bowl of Alpen. Today will be a good day diet-wise, I am sure of it!!!


----------



## Terrilea

I weigh myself everyday (i know i shouldn't) but it stops me from eating because i'd die if i weighed myself and i'd put weight on!
Friday weigh in sounds good to me!

Had a cereal bar and 2 weetabix this morning as i've been up since 5.30am with the baby so was still hungry after my weetabix so just had to have an alpen bar! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I had chocolate Ready Brek! :rofl: There is method behind my madness though.....whilst BF'ing I've found I need sugar. Apparently according to the box Ready Brek has less calories per serving than my usual Weetabix so I had that and it helped my sweet tooth :D

I really need to move my backside, I'm supposed to be having Tristan weighed at 10.30 and we are both still sat in our PJ's! Naughty BnB! :lol:


----------



## KittyVentura

newly-wed77 said:


> I have a ton of housework to do too, just waiting for Holly to take her first nap then I can jump in the shower, thats my most important goal this morning lol, I so need to wash my hair!!

I'm quite lucky - Fin poops at the same time everyday and goes into his pooing zone for about 20 mins at just after 8:30 and this is my shower time. Wooo!

Welcome over BB. Hurrahhh! We've got a great group xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

KittyVentura said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> I have a ton of housework to do too, just waiting for Holly to take her first nap then I can jump in the shower, thats my most important goal this morning lol, I so need to wash my hair!!
> 
> I'm quite lucky - Fin poops at the same time everyday and goes into his pooing zone for about 20 mins at just after 8:30 and this is my shower time. Wooo!Click to expand...

Haha, Holly poops at the same time each day too, but she gets it over and done with really quickly, damn speed-pooping!!!



Brunettebimbo - I am loving the fact the choccy ready brek has less calories than weetabix!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ok so I've really struggled to find an inspirational picture, I don't think I've ever been happy with my weight!! I would like to be a bit thinner and less of a double chin than this picture but this is about as good as I've ever felt in this picture!
 



Attached Files:







PICT0553 - Copy.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## KittyVentura

Awww love! You look lush xx


----------



## ricschick

well so far i have had 2 weekabix and a bananna. am about to hoover the stairs so that will be fun lol then im going to try the jumping round the living room to music and the running up the stairs.
is it best to do that everyday or every other day?


----------



## ricschick

wellcome peanut!! you can do it!!!!xxxx


----------



## zzypeg

morning ladies...well this morning I had my slimfast bar to start me off..getting peckinsh now so it must be time for a snack, maybe weight watchers cheese puffs. This morning I have occupied myself by clearing and tidying my kitchen cupboards and am very proud of myself that I didn't just eat those loose random mini rolls or rocky bars instead of finding them a home (which is now a little basket.lol) This week should be easier for me to diet, hubbie is working away so noone offering me sweets or crisps and no 8.30pm dinners. also without having to worry too much about cleaning, washing etc I can do my Wii fit. Friday weigh in sounds good to me...see you then. Good luck to all of you today and here in kent the sun is out so I will be walking doggy and pram. yipee!! xxx


----------



## choc

I've got choc ready brek in the cupboard! MMmmmm!
I've had a bowl of cereal, and done 30mins on wii fit (though I think my board is knackered). Gonna make my soup for lunch in a minute, I feel so healthy today!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Am loving the positivity today!! 

BB, you look lovely!!! I can only dream of being so thin :haha:

Well, The sun is shining out there, was going to walk to baby clinic this afternoon but also want to go to morrisons to check out their baby event and thats just too damn far to walk, and to be honest am feeling a little too lazy to go out twice, its just so much easier to do it all in one go!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

BB, gorgeous!!! I'm the same though, I've never really been happy with my weight either..but I searched for an inspirational pic (hard cuz I'm always the one behind the lens) and came up with this. This was 3 years ago!

I look the same..only about 30 lbs heavier :haha: Babies are worth it though!
 



Attached Files:







bran3.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 2









bran4.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## zzypeg

just think ladies..by the summer we will be in our bikini's looking fab...may have to have a holiday just to keep the inspiration going. lol...see what DH thinks of that. xxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Peace you are beautiful! 

ooooh, I am ready for a holiday, we have a fortune in holiday vouchers that we were given for wedding presents, but didn't use them because I didn't want another holiday while pregnant (we found out I was pregnant while in Las Vegas getting married!)


----------



## ricschick

well ive done the hoovering upstairs and down. so will do some more exercise in a bit. does the wii fit work as df has just bought one but has left it at a friends! doh!!!

all the photos i have of me on my computer are me looking like a fatty lol all my "slim" pics are in a box will have to dig one out!! you all look fab!!!xxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ok, this is me a couple of years ago and this is what I would like to get back to, not thin, as have never been thin, but a lot thinner than I am now :haha:

My hubby keeps telling me not to lose weight as he loves me as I am, but I also know he loved me when this pic was taken so he will be just fine :rofl:

ps, excuse the posing haha!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v132/145/112/717141857/n717141857_428169_5150.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh my god, I didn't intend for it to be that big!!!


----------



## KittyVentura

newly-wed77 said:


> Peace you are beautiful!
> 
> ooooh, I am ready for a holiday, we have a fortune in holiday vouchers that we were given for wedding presents, but didn't use them because I didn't want another holiday while pregnant (we found out I was pregnant while in Las Vegas getting married!)

I am SO jealous. Me and DH wanted to get married in Vegas... but as I wanted to be married before Fin arrived it meant that idea went out teh window:( xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ricschick said:


> well ive done the hoovering upstairs and down. so will do some more exercise in a bit. *does the wii fit work* as df has just bought one but has left it at a friends! doh!!!

I like the wii fit, and the wii fit plus too, they are a fun way of exercising! xx


----------



## ricschick

ok i have actually found some but they are after i had ellie my 1st but id much prefer to be like this then the way i am now lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

KittyVentura said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> Peace you are beautiful!
> 
> ooooh, I am ready for a holiday, we have a fortune in holiday vouchers that we were given for wedding presents, but didn't use them because I didn't want another holiday while pregnant (we found out I was pregnant while in Las Vegas getting married!)
> 
> I am SO jealous. Me and DH wanted to get married in Vegas... but as I wanted to be married before Fin arrived it meant that idea went out teh window:( xxClick to expand...

Oh it's so fab babe, well worth doing, it was an amazing experience! we had 10 days out there and loved every minute and the wedding was just perfect!!



ricschick said:


> ok i have actually found some but they are after i had ellie my 1st but id much prefer to be like this then the way i am now lol
> View attachment 157439
> 
> 
> View attachment 157440

Nice pics honey! I think these give us all inspiration!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Holiday sounds wonderful. We won't be going on one for a long time..cuz we're using all of our savings to move back to the states! I can pretend it's a holiday :haha:

You're all gorgeous girls!!!! We are yummy mummys fo sho 

https://www.transgendered-soul.com/sitebuilder/images/22143_yellow_emoticon_face_grinning_and_wearing_dark_sunglasses-165x156.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ooooh I love the states, would love to live out there!! my uncle lives in New England, haven't visited for ages, must go soon!!!
What part are you moving to?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Back home to Oklahoma, where I grew up. Been away for a year and a half now..it'll be nearly 2 years by the time we go. Ohhh I can't wait to see my brothers!

Had a banana just now..had only intended to eat half of it. Oops :blush:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I am so jealous! maybe one day we will make the leap!!

A whole banana is ok isn't it? I love banana's!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It is..but I want to save most of my cals for tonights dinner lol. Oh well!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ok, screaming baby.... time to go!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We are watching Mickey Mouse Clubhouse for the 3rd time. she's just soooo excited about it..I can't bring myself to tear her away lol.


----------



## sassysas03

Just managed to have breakfast which consisted of toast with low fat cream cheese. I'm a sucker for cheese,which is probably why I gained so much weight. Friday weigh in sounds good to me :thumbup:
Had a look in the mirror this morning and wish I hadn't...has anybody got any tips on how to shrink the "c-section apron"?
Will try to find a motivational photo a bit later :)


----------



## ricschick

well so far i have eaten 
breakfast 2 weetabix and a banana
lunch a dairylea and beetroot sandwich.
really trying to drink more im so bad at that i hardly drink anything in the day so im trying to up my intake of fluid with blackcurrent, my belly just doesnt seem to be able to take it:dohh:


----------



## Bertsbaby1

sassysas03 said:


> Just managed to have breakfast which consisted of toast with low fat cream cheese. I'm a sucker for cheese,which is probably why I gained so much weight. Friday weigh in sounds good to me :thumbup:
> Had a look in the mirror this morning and wish I hadn't...has anybody got any tips on how to shrink the "c-section apron"?
> Will try to find a motivational photo a bit later :)

With my first c-section the "apron" went away after a few months. You have to give your body a bit of time to heal. I did a lot of core work (crunches, bicycle sit ups, planks, leg raises, etc) to help. Cardio will help get rid of any extra weight that's hanging around the tummy area too which will minimize the hangover. I'm starting now and hopefully it will work again this time!

Good luck :)


----------



## choc

Ricschick - wii fit is fab, it is the ONLY way I have ever managed to do regular excercise in my life!

PeaceLoveBaby - what would your daily food be on one of your down days, to keep under 500cals?

Just had lunch, homemade spinach soup and 2 slices brown bread. Lots of water being drunk too!


----------



## Tudor Rose

well ive fallen of the biscuit wagon :( had a terrible night sleep last night Baby was up hourly!!! so decided have a lazy day, my parents showed up unexpectedly (my mum is OCD when it comes to housework)!!!!!! the house was a mess, i was dressed in my sweats, literally covered in baby sick (i stank).
they usually give me notice so i can clean up, but the breakfast dishes was next to the sink. washing piled in a basket out side the wash room, carpet not vaccumed. (im not usually this bad just today) so i ate a snicker and a packet of mini cookies!! i felt better for 10 seconds then crappy for caving in and pigging out :( im that tired i cant be bothered cooking tonight. LO is finally taken her nap but no time for me to sleep as i need to shower then out to do the school run.

so kinda feeling sorry for my self right now :(


----------



## choc

Tudor Rose said:


> well ive fallen of the biscuit wagon :( had a terrible night sleep last night Baby was up hourly!!! so decided have a lazy day, my parents showed up unexpectedly (my mum is OCD when it comes to housework)!!!!!! the house was a mess, i was dressed in my sweats, literally covered in baby sick (i stank).
> they usually give me notice so i can clean up, but the breakfast dishes was next to the sink. washing piled in a basket out side the wash room, carpet not vaccumed. (im not usually this bad just today) so i ate a snicker and a packet of mini cookies!! i felt better for 10 seconds then crappy for caving in and pigging out :( im that tired i cant be bothered cooking tonight. LO is finally taken her nap but no time for me to sleep as i need to shower then out to do the school run.
> 
> so kinda feeling sorry for my self right now :(

Ahh don't feel bad Tudor Rose, I would have done the same. You need to keep your energy levels up when your baby wakes hourly (I've been there!).
When you've had more sleep just be extra good or go for a walk to make up for it xx


----------



## zzypeg

sugar free jelly, sugar free jelly and more sugar free jelly. lolololol xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

mmmm, I love Jelly!!!!

I am knackered, went to morrisons to check out the baby event, that was crap, you wouldn't believe there were baby offers, there was nothing that was in the leaflet!! Then to baby clinic, then home to clean but Holly had different ideas and had another screaming fit, she is so over tired its unbelievable but won't let herself sleep!! well have finally got her off then done a mad dash around the house, dusting, polishing, washing up, sterilising bottles.....

A friend is coming over in a bit so am having 10 mins to sit and chill then get some more washing on!!

The good thing is that I have been too busy to eat anything apart from an apple and some grapes since breakfast, so no bad stuff for me! yay!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

choc said:


> PeaceLoveBaby - what would your daily food be on one of your down days, to keep under 500cals?

It's quite hard at first, but since I've readjusted..I am able to go until about 1 or 2 pm without needing to eat anything. If I feel hungry, I just drink water..or I'll have a cup of tea with sucralose sweetner (4 cals each). Once I get to the point where I can't take it anymore..I'll have something like a few boiled egg whites (17 cals each) or a tablespoon of peanut butter (94 cals) because the protein helps you feel fuller than you really are. Or I'll have a banana (105)..soemthing like that. I try to wait as long as possible..and then stretch out my "meals" far apart so that I can have something before bed. 

Along with everything, I drink drink drink. Seriously, that is key in losing weight with any kind of diet/exercise..be hydrated. Yes, you will run to the bathroom every 5 minutes but its only temporary. Once your body realizes that it's going to be fed enough water to stay properly hydrated, it will stop making you go so much. It also helps flush toxins out and even fat!!! :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jelly is amaaazing!


----------



## aliss

I've got my progress pictures in my journal below:
https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting...l-my-new-post-baby-diet-exercise-journal.html

My current goal is just to keep to the gym 3x a week and to stick to my meal plan. I might lose another 5lbs ish I think. Other goals are to increase my squat to 150lbs and to start seeing some glute striations hehe


----------



## choc

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> choc said:
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby - what would your daily food be on one of your down days, to keep under 500cals?
> 
> It's quite hard at first, but since I've readjusted..I am able to go until about 1 or 2 pm without needing to eat anything. If I feel hungry, I just drink water..or I'll have a cup of tea with sucralose sweetner (4 cals each). Once I get to the point where I can't take it anymore..I'll have something like a few boiled egg whites (17 cals each) or a tablespoon of peanut butter (94 cals) because the protein helps you feel fuller than you really are. Or I'll have a banana (105)..soemthing like that. I try to wait as long as possible..and then stretch out my "meals" far apart so that I can have something before bed.
> 
> Along with everything, I drink drink drink. Seriously, that is key in losing weight with any kind of diet/exercise..be hydrated. Yes, you will run to the bathroom every 5 minutes but its only temporary. Once your body realizes that it's going to be fed enough water to stay properly hydrated, it will stop making you go so much. It also helps flush toxins out and even fat!!! :DClick to expand...

Oh my god, I couldn't do that! I would die of hunger!
I have been drinking loads of water today though, so hopefully that will help! Feeling hungry now though, so was gonna go for a walk with Aidan to get out of the house but he didn't wake up at his usual time and is still sleeping. He eats at 5 so don't think there wil be time now. :cry:


----------



## Terrilea

I'm soooo hungry, i'm counting the minutes until 6pm when i'll be having my tea! Gonna have to go and drink some water! xx


----------



## aliss

choc said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> choc said:
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby - what would your daily food be on one of your down days, to keep under 500cals?
> 
> It's quite hard at first, but since I've readjusted..I am able to go until about 1 or 2 pm without needing to eat anything. If I feel hungry, I just drink water..or I'll have a cup of tea with sucralose sweetner (4 cals each). Once I get to the point where I can't take it anymore..I'll have something like a few boiled egg whites (17 cals each) or a tablespoon of peanut butter (94 cals) because the protein helps you feel fuller than you really are. Or I'll have a banana (105)..soemthing like that. I try to wait as long as possible..and then stretch out my "meals" far apart so that I can have something before bed.
> 
> Along with everything, I drink drink drink. Seriously, that is key in losing weight with any kind of diet/exercise..be hydrated. Yes, you will run to the bathroom every 5 minutes but its only temporary. Once your body realizes that it's going to be fed enough water to stay properly hydrated, it will stop making you go so much. It also helps flush toxins out and even fat!!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Oh my god, I couldn't do that! I would die of hunger!
> I have been drinking loads of water today though, so hopefully that will help! Feeling hungry now though, so was gonna go for a walk with Aidan to get out of the house but he didn't wake up at his usual time and is still sleeping. He eats at 5 so don't think there wil be time now. :cry:Click to expand...

If you are interested, I do a 1600 calorie meal plan and I've had some really great success since July (see my progress pics I posted in my journal link), if you want I can post it detailed


----------



## choc

aliss said:


> choc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> choc said:
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby - what would your daily food be on one of your down days, to keep under 500cals?
> 
> It's quite hard at first, but since I've readjusted..I am able to go until about 1 or 2 pm without needing to eat anything. If I feel hungry, I just drink water..or I'll have a cup of tea with sucralose sweetner (4 cals each). Once I get to the point where I can't take it anymore..I'll have something like a few boiled egg whites (17 cals each) or a tablespoon of peanut butter (94 cals) because the protein helps you feel fuller than you really are. Or I'll have a banana (105)..soemthing like that. I try to wait as long as possible..and then stretch out my "meals" far apart so that I can have something before bed.
> 
> Along with everything, I drink drink drink. Seriously, that is key in losing weight with any kind of diet/exercise..be hydrated. Yes, you will run to the bathroom every 5 minutes but its only temporary. Once your body realizes that it's going to be fed enough water to stay properly hydrated, it will stop making you go so much. It also helps flush toxins out and even fat!!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Oh my god, I couldn't do that! I would die of hunger!
> I have been drinking loads of water today though, so hopefully that will help! Feeling hungry now though, so was gonna go for a walk with Aidan to get out of the house but he didn't wake up at his usual time and is still sleeping. He eats at 5 so don't think there wil be time now. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> If you are interested, I do a 1600 calorie meal plan and I've had some really great success since July (see my progress pics I posted in my journal link), if you want I can post it detailedClick to expand...

Oh I would love to see it, thanks! That would definitely help me. I've just been looking at your pics, they are amazing!


----------



## aliss

Here's this month

Cals: 1510 (one day is 1640)
Fat: 50g
Carbs: 95g
Protein: 170g

Breakfast

&#61607; 150g of egg whites
&#61607; 1 whole egg
&#61607; 1 tbsp sugar free ketchup
&#61607; coffee w 1 tbsp ½ fat cream & splenda
&#61607; 1 tsp of olive oil 
&#61607; 15g of oatmeal + sweetener and cinnamon 


Mid Morning

&#61607; 1 scoop Gaspari Myofusion 
&#61607; ½ slice of Ezekiel raisin bread 
&#61607; 15g of Natural Peanut Butter 

Lunch

&#61607; 2 slices of Sesame Ezekiel bread 
&#61607; 28g of avocado 
&#61607; 4 slices of natural selections turkey breast 
&#61607; 1 slice of light provolone 
&#61607; 1 cup of lettuce
&#61607; 1 tbsp balsamic vinegar 

&#61607; 150g of Greek Yogurt 
&#61607; 35g of frozen berries 
&#61607; 10 Almonds

Dinner

&#61607; 2 pieces of Tilapia 
&#61607; 6 sprigs of asparagus 
&#61607; 2 tsp olive oil 

Before Bed

&#61607; 125g Cottage Cheese
&#61607; 1 tbsp of sugar free strawberry jam + 1 sweetener


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

choc said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> choc said:
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby - what would your daily food be on one of your down days, to keep under 500cals?
> 
> It's quite hard at first, but since I've readjusted..I am able to go until about 1 or 2 pm without needing to eat anything. If I feel hungry, I just drink water..or I'll have a cup of tea with sucralose sweetner (4 cals each). Once I get to the point where I can't take it anymore..I'll have something like a few boiled egg whites (17 cals each) or a tablespoon of peanut butter (94 cals) because the protein helps you feel fuller than you really are. Or I'll have a banana (105)..soemthing like that. I try to wait as long as possible..and then stretch out my "meals" far apart so that I can have something before bed.
> 
> Along with everything, I drink drink drink. Seriously, that is key in losing weight with any kind of diet/exercise..be hydrated. Yes, you will run to the bathroom every 5 minutes but its only temporary. Once your body realizes that it's going to be fed enough water to stay properly hydrated, it will stop making you go so much. It also helps flush toxins out and even fat!!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Oh my god, I couldn't do that! I would die of hunger!
> I have been drinking loads of water today though, so hopefully that will help! Feeling hungry now though, so was gonna go for a walk with Aidan to get out of the house but he didn't wake up at his usual time and is still sleeping. He eats at 5 so don't think there wil be time now. :cry:Click to expand...

lol..Like I said..it's hard, but doable. And it's only every other day. The next day is free within reason :D

The 1600 cals is a good idea for you then if you don't wanna go as drastic as I do!

Aliss, I said it before, but great job!!!


----------



## ricschick

yes post details!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ricschick

oh ya already did:dohh:


----------



## aliss

And here's one of my recent workouts
January 15, 2011 - New program, light weights to get used t oit

Squat
15 x 25lbs
10 x 50lbs
5 x 100lbs
10 x 75lbs

Bench
15 x 15lbs
10 x 30lbs
5 x 60lbs (too easy)
15 x 45lbs
Assistance:
Chinups
10 x 55lbs assistance
20 x 85lbs assistance

Barbell Row
15 x 15lbs
10 x 30lbs
5 x 60lbs (hard )
10 x 45lbs
No assistance

Core:
Bicycle x 25
Medicine ball twist x 25
10lb plate crunch x 25


----------



## aliss

Oh and today was the new weigh in, down 1lb, at 133.


----------



## choc

Brilliant, thanks so much xx


----------



## peanut56

Thanks for the welcome everyone :) I follow the Weight Watchers plan. (I tried joining the WW thread...everyone there was very nice but it was so well established that I kind of felt like I didn't fit in, does that make sense?). I weigh in every Wednesday. Since last Wednesday I've cheated a couple of times so I'm kind of nervous about this week! I had a very stressful day yesterday (husband going through post-partum depression, long story) and I'm very much a stress eater...so the fact that I actually didn't cheat is a huge success for me!


----------



## choc

peanut56 said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone :) I follow the Weight Watchers plan. (I tried joining the WW thread...everyone there was very nice but it was so well established that I kind of felt like I didn't fit in, does that make sense?). I weigh in every Wednesday. Since last Wednesday I've cheated a couple of times so I'm kind of nervous about this week! I had a very stressful day yesterday (husband going through post-partum depression, long story) and I'm very much a stress eater...so the fact that I actually didn't cheat is a huge success for me!

Well done you! I am a stress eater too!


----------



## Terrilea

What's everyone had/having for their tea?xx

I'm having a roasted chicken breast fillet with new potatoes,cabbage, and a small mixed bag of veg ( sprouts,sliced carrots and brocolli) with a bit of gravy, basically a dieters roast dinner!
Mmmmm just started thinking about roast potatoes and yorkshire puddings, how i'd love some of those right now!xx

xx


----------



## aliss

Tea is night family meal right? LOL we don't use that term here so just getting that straight.

I think I'm going to do extra lean ground beef meatballs with a roasted potato and grilled asparagus.


----------



## sassysas03

Spaghetti Bolognese with quorn mince :thumbup:


----------



## KittyVentura

Welcome over Aliss... you fittie ;)

Peacelovebaby - what do you have on an up day? I can do starvation mode diets... easier to not eat in a day than it is to eat just a little lol xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Oh and dinner is chicken, mushrooms & onions in a Reggae Reggae cooking sauce, sweetcorn and a little rice. Nom xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not telling what I'm having for tea because I am having a naughty day :(
I've had Ready Brek for breakfast then walked 15 minutes to Baby Group, 15 minutes back. I then had a cereal bar. I was bored so walked to Mum's which is 3 miles there! I ate a low fat wrap and skips and walked 3 miles back whilst eating a low cal sandwich. I was starving after all that walking!!

So in total I've walked over 6 miles today! :shock: My legs feel like they are going to drop off and I am knackered!!!


----------



## peanut56

Even though it's 11:15 am here, I've only just had my breakfast! I had an egg white omelet with just a smidge of low fat cheese and low fat ham. Weight Watcher points - 4! Not too bad :)


----------



## ricschick

KittyVentura said:


> Oh and dinner is chicken, mushrooms & onions in a Reggae Reggae cooking sauce, sweetcorn and a little rice. Nom xx

ive just cooked df the exact same thing!!!!!

i on the otherhand have had chicken in white wine sauce with plain rice. yum


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

KittyVentura said:


> Welcome over Aliss... you fittie ;)
> 
> Peacelovebaby - what do you have on an up day? I can do starvation mode diets... easier to not eat in a day than it is to eat just a little lol xx

Honestly, on my up day, I eat whatever Im craving. I just eat small amounts of it. I don't count calories on UD's either. I know that on the Alt day diets site, they recommend staying in a certain cal range on UDs..I think one just has to find what works for them and what makes it tolerable to do..otherwise you'll never stick with it!


----------



## choc

Chicken and tomato stew with broccolli. Did mash for DH but I didn't have any and I love mash! Very proud of myself.


----------



## KittyVentura

Wow ladies - sounds like we've all had pretty good days today! Well done all!

Newly - I missed your post. You're beautful too... and I know there was another pic posted but now I'm a few pages on I can't remember who they were of. Gorgeous stillx x


----------



## RedRose

Can I join in this thread please hun? I've already started taking part in the 'Milky Mommies' thread, but there's lots of familiar faces in this one, and I think if I join two threads then I'm less likely to shame myself by pigging out. :haha:

I am looking to lose 20lb, to take me down to 120lb. I don't know how much I weighed before I got pregnant but I was a size 10 and right now a size 12 is tight. I reckon if I lost 20lbs I'd be an 8/10, which for my height of 5'3, is appropriate. I don't know if I will even be able to lose all 20lb while breastfeeding as I've read that your body will hold onto a store of fat while you are feeding? Anyway, I really need to knuckle down and lose this weight and I need to do it sensibly because during my previous diet attempt my milk supply went right down.


Pre baby lowest weight:
https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b148/songbird1986/DSC00007-1.jpg

9 months pregnant:
https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b148/songbird1986/IMG_0041.jpg

Post baby:
https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b148/songbird1986/IMG_1106.jpg

Good luck everyone!


----------



## aliss

Oh look, it's my daughter in law :rofl: Good luck hon!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Heya

Welcome to all the newbies!! and thanks Aliss and others for the dieting/exercise tips!!

For tea I had Mediterranean Chicken with rice, it was lush and mega healthy, and I resisted the urge to eat the thorntons chocolate mousse thats lurking in the fridge lol!!


----------



## peanut56

So far I've been having a good day. I'm having some problems with my husband and his PPD which is incredibly stressful :( but so far I'm resisting the urge to stress eat...hope everyone else is having a good day :)


----------



## aliss

peanut56 said:


> So far I've been having a good day. I'm having some problems with my husband and his PPD which is incredibly stressful :( but so far I'm resisting the urge to stress eat...hope everyone else is having a good day :)

Oh hun :hug: I can't imagine how hard it must be. I was the one with PND and my OH really was my rock. I hope things improve for you soon.

Tonight I made:
Meatballs (1lb extra lean ground beef, 2oz panko crumbs, spices, 1 egg white)
Mashed potatoes (2 small potatoes mashed with 1 tsp margarine, 3 tbsp fat-free sour cream, some basil spice, 2 tbsp non fat no sugar plain yogurt)
Asparagus (1 bunch trimmed and sauteed with 1 tsp olive oil, salt n pepper)

Not sure if its good or not, its only 3pm !!! But I premade most of it.

Didn't get in a workout today, had a horrible early morning (if u see my baby club CIO post you'll see) so I spent the day with LO cuddling & wearing.


----------



## peanut56

aliss said:


> peanut56 said:
> 
> 
> So far I've been having a good day. I'm having some problems with my husband and his PPD which is incredibly stressful :( but so far I'm resisting the urge to stress eat...hope everyone else is having a good day :)
> 
> Oh hun :hug: I can't imagine how hard it must be. I was the one with PND and my OH really was my rock. I hope things improve for you soon.Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs:
To put it mildly, it's a struggle. He's been getting better, but has setbacks occasionally (like today). I'm trying to be there for him as best I can, but it's hard. 
For dinner, I'm going to have salmon (I prefer it on the BBQ, but since it's winter in Canada, I have to go with baked), asparagus and some shrimp. I have my weigh in tomorrow, and I'm feeling cautiously optimistic!


----------



## aliss

peanut56 said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanut56 said:
> 
> 
> So far I've been having a good day. I'm having some problems with my husband and his PPD which is incredibly stressful :( but so far I'm resisting the urge to stress eat...hope everyone else is having a good day :)
> 
> Oh hun :hug: I can't imagine how hard it must be. I was the one with PND and my OH really was my rock. I hope things improve for you soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :hugs:
> To put it mildly, it's a struggle. He's been getting better, but has setbacks occasionally (like today). I'm trying to be there for him as best I can, but it's hard.
> For dinner, I'm going to have salmon (I prefer it on the BBQ, but since it's winter in Canada, I have to go with baked), asparagus and some shrimp. I have my weigh in tomorrow, and I'm feeling cautiously optimistic!Click to expand...

:rofl: Well I still do mine on the BBQ but that's cause its 4C and raining here, not scary AB weather!!!


----------



## peanut56

Oh don't rub it in!! :haha:
I've got a snow pile 6 feet high on my lawn! :wacko:


----------



## aliss

peanut56 said:


> Oh don't rub it in!! :haha:
> I've got a snow pile 6 feet high on my lawn! :wacko:

:rofl: Well if it makes it better, we just put our condo on the market to go to Montreal so I'll get (frost) bit in the ass!


----------



## peanut56

aliss said:


> peanut56 said:
> 
> 
> Oh don't rub it in!! :haha:
> I've got a snow pile 6 feet high on my lawn! :wacko:
> 
> :rofl: Well if it makes it better, we just put our condo on the market to go to Montreal so I'll get (frost) bit in the ass!Click to expand...

That'll be fun for you! My husband moved here from Nova Scotia 5 years ago and still has a hard time with the winters...hopefully it won't be as painful fro you :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning ladies (for me anyway)..6:30 am is too damn early.

kept my weight steady-ish after my UD so I'm happy :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good morning! 5am here, someone came in the night an swapped my peacefully sleeping daughter who sleeps at least 10hrs per night for one that wakes every 3hrs. I don't know what's going on, something isn't right, she is hungry but only taking a couple of oz's. I am sat up in bed, hubby pacing the bedroom floor with her trying to get her back off to sleep! This could be a long day, finger crossed it doesn't affect my healthy eating mindset! Gonna try for some more sleep as soon as she goes back off again....... If she does!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hope you got more sleep...I laid down, with her fast asleep..she was wide awake within 10 mins *rips hair out*

Hope I get to go to gym today. I didn't get to go yesterday and I was in a foul mood because of it...I told DH lol...so he will probably help me out a lil more so I can take an hour out of his busy schedule *rolls eyes*


----------



## RedRose

Morning all,

crappy night sleep for us too! Just having a cuppa and some breakfast oat biscuits. They are soo filling, which is good cos I probably wont have time to eat again until lunch.


----------



## KittyVentura

Morning ladies. Sorry so many of you had bad nights :hugs: I'm dreading Fin reaching 4 months and regressing. He's been a blissful sleeper for a good 6 weeks or so.

What are everyones plans for today?

I'm meeting a friend and her LO who's a week older than Fin at 10am, MIL is visiting at midday and we have our aunt at 3pm. Hoping having so much on will help me eat less... have a mini roast for dinner tonight so can't afford to eat much in the day. xx


----------



## RedRose

We are going to a baby group at 10 and then I have a load of errands to run in town. I'm making a salmon and noodle dish tonight. It's one of the old Jamie Oliver 30 minute jobbies, but I can't be arsed with the breansprout salad and lychee desert, so it's just the one course :haha:

A little tip for keeping your willpower up- when you feel like pigging out on unhealthy stuff, grab a piece of fruit, turn your laptop on and go fantasy clothes shopping. Just think of what you will buy when you've lost weight and hopefully the craving will subside :thumbup:


----------



## sassysas03

RedRose said:


> A little tip for keeping your willpower up- when you feel like pigging out on unhealthy stuff, grab a piece of fruit, turn your laptop on and go fantasy clothes shopping. Just think of what you will buy when you've lost weight and hopefully the craving will subside :thumbup:

Good tip, thank you :)

I've got no major plans for today. Got doc appointment this afternoon and DH's niece is coming to visit tonight but that's about it. 
Will be making chicken casserole for dinner tonight :thumbup:


----------



## jojo_b

Oh god I've just read some of the yummy meals on here (especially salmon yum yum) and I'm now ravenous! Gonna have some low fat chicken noodle soup when I get back from Little Stars group with Fin, then if he'll have a bit of jumperoo time I'm gonna make a great big low-fat spag bol and maybe do enough to freeze for when I'm on the verge of a pig out. Yum!


----------



## jojo_b

Oooh diet tip - apparently when he's on a diet, Eminen eats naked in front of the mirror...god imagine poor OH's face if he came in from work to that lovely sight! Eek! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good morning - again!! well we managed another 2hrs sleep but that was it, am shattered! she has been sleeping through for so long its really thrown me this time!!

This afternoon we are meeting up with some friends from work, one of whom had her baby 2 weeks before Holly so they are already little friends, we often have play dates, but today there's two others from work coming who are soooo dying to meet Holly! should be nice! 

Have had my alpen, just trying to prize my eyes open with a coffee and hope that Holly has a nap soon! Like some of you have said, I too am a stress eater, and a tired eater too!!! Gonna do my best to be strong!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

jojo_b said:


> Oooh diet tip - apparently when he's on a diet, Eminen eats naked in front of the mirror...god imagine poor OH's face if he came in from work to that lovely sight! Eek! :haha:

:rofl: but I wouldn't mind seeing eminem doing it!!!! perv alert!!


----------



## choc

Morning! A terrible night for me too. Aidan woke up every hour through the night. I am shattered and scared about how long this will go on for. Kitty keep your fingers crossed as Aidan used to be a fab sleeper too.

Meeting DH today for lunch in the pub, so will have to be careful what I eat!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

mmmmmm, pub! (said in Homer Simpson stylee)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ditto on the Eminem watching :haha:

We managed an hr nap..woke up and its stifling hot here :( Whew...way too uncomfy to sleep..so we're sat in front of the fan till she's restless lol

Today is my DD so I haven't eaten yet. It's noon so I will try to go till 2 or so and have my daily banana. Then hold out till dinner time for some soup. :)


----------



## ricschick

well all im doing today is picking up a carseat so i can swap lucys with it and give lucys seat to jamie as it is both rear and forward facing as he is getting to big and squashed for his maxi cosi seat, then picking up a pram as he uses his maxi cosi with a pram frame. mil is coming over to look after kiddies while we do this and will be cooking dinner. 
jamie woke in the night too and he never does this either what sgoing on with our babies??lol
probably going to have beans on toast for breakfast s ive run out of milk lol. after dinner last night i had a banana and 1 digestive biscuit. weighed myself this morning (i no i shouldnt of) and ive lost 1lb i hope its not a fluke and when i weigh in on friday it will be the same or a bit more fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## zzypeg

well today I am off for a lunch with MIL and her friend (who I have never met) I think infact I know I was only invited so she could show LO off. lol. I am going to try and stay healthy though maybe a salad, didn't have breakfast to save some calories lol. got a steam meal from tesco healthy living it's only about 400 cals so I can afford a small slip up. good luck today ladies will check in again later xxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

*Waves Hand* Bad night here too :(

He is normally really quiet when he wakes up and normally only wakes twice but last night he woke 4 times and was screaming at the top of his lungs! He is full of a cold bless him :( Gave him Calpol at 4am but it didn't seem to work.

When he woke at 7 I was still really knackered! I put him into bed with me and we went back to sleep until 10.

I've cancelled all plans today and we are having a PJ day. It's going to be hard to be good, I'm full of a cold too and I'm tired!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Dear me, something really is going on with all of our babies!!!

Lets hope it changes tonight and we can get good sleep and feel all positive again!

I just had to have a banana, this eating breakfast lark makes me hungry mid morning! 

Am really in the mood for chocolate, luckily there is none in the house and am still in pj's so no chance of me going to get any! My friend had better not get the biccies out when we get there later!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

God, I'm craving sweets too!

I just had a tbsp of peanut butter. That usually curbs it for me. Yum yum!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't eat nuts coz I'm breastfeeding but would love some!!


----------



## ricschick

is it just me or does anyone else bellys feel so empty most of the time, ive just had beans on toast about half hour ago and my belly feels empty already, i think i need to drink something!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep!

I'm just eating my Ready Brek and on my 2nd brew! Means I can have late lunch now so hopefully won't snack before tea!


----------



## starsunshine

Hiya I want to lose my baby weight. I was a size 10-12 before getting pregnant and am now a 12 maternity size so I guess a 14 in normal clothes. I want to get back in my size 12 jeans, if I make it there then I'll be happy! I want to do it slowly as I don't want my milk to dry up so I reckon my deadline would be by summer but not really that strict about the deadline. I lost a bit of weight during the 1st month after Leo was born but then haven't lost any since :( I've been doing lots of walking (up hill) and trying to bake myself treats that are healthy. Ive used recipes from the baby led weaning cook book the banana cake is my favourite!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Welcome Hun :)

That's the thing about BF'ing isn't it! You have to be mega careful!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ricschick said:


> is it just me or does anyone else bellys feel so empty most of the time, ive just had beans on toast about half hour ago and my belly feels empty already, i think i need to drink something!

Yes! Drink drink drink :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome star.

Clothes sizes always confuse me. Im American n theyre soo different here and the uk.


----------



## choc

welcome starsunshine!
I've had nothing since brekky and am starving. Had a manic morning. Really need a drink but too scared to get up as Aidan is asleep on me. Can't wait for my pub lunch, got a feeling I will be naughty though! If I am, I'll only have a little dinner tonight.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm still goin on my tbsp of pb so far lol. Was gonna go to gym, but there wasn't enough time in between running to the store and picking up DD1 from school. Oh well..I've only been out for 2 days..hopefully tomorrow.

Ooh enjoy your pub lunch..I'm already jealous! :haha:


----------



## starsunshine

brunettebimbo said:


> Welcome Hun :)
> 
> That's the thing about BF'ing isn't it! You have to be mega careful!

Yep! I want to feed him until he comes off naturally so I really don't want my milk drying up!

Thanks for the welcome everyone.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Star, our babies have the same birthday :flower:


----------



## KittyVentura

Welcome starsunshine!

So far I've had some Belvita breakfast biscuits and a small innocent smoothie. Lunch was a tin of tuna, mixed with a bag of veg and some extra light salad cream. Had a handful of cashews too. Hope I can hold off now until 6:30ish!

Does anyone have a Wilkinsons near them? I went in ours today and they had this new stand with like Pic & mix on but the foods were all "health" foods. I got a mix of different nuts and a mix of yogurt goated raisings and grains. Means if I get a savory or sweet tooth I can have a few of either and it's proper wholefoods rather than processed gack. Obviously nuts are high in calories but much more filling and better for you than crisps etc 

Oh and a lush pic from Fin's date with baby Mia today xx
 



Attached Files:







A3.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

What a male..already taking glances where he can! lol.

so cute :D


----------



## choc

Mmm pub lunch was lush, but a bit naughty so salad for tea tonight!


----------



## aliss

My typical breakfast lol 1 egg, 150g egg white, 1tsp no sugar ketchup, but substituted the oats for an ezekial grain bread (80 cals!) with 1 tsp margine. Mm.


----------



## RedRose

Oh ladies help me!!!

My grandad, very kindly bless him, has just sent me round 5, yes FIVE, 400g bars of fruit and nut chocolate!!! He meant to order whole nut chocolate bless him.

What do I do? Shall I just have a little? I really want some. Probably will end up eating rather a lot. Husband doesn't like fruit and nut. Shall I just chuck it out to avoid temptation? Shall I slowly give it away to people?

It's following me around the room!


----------



## aliss

If you don't have anyone to give it away to right now, I'd measure out a tiny portion as a treat then chuck it out


----------



## RedRose

OK aliss, I am going to have a bit now, then pop into my old work tomorrow and give the girls the rest of it. :thumbup:

In the meantime I will store it in the freezer, frozen chocolate is yukk :haha:

ETA according to the packet a portion = 4 squares. Four poxy squares! 125 calories. Blimey.


----------



## KittyVentura

Do you have a lot of sandwich bags?

I'd open a bar, break it up into servings and tie each in a baggie. Then have a bit as a treat when you want... do it maybe a bar at a time? xx


----------



## RedRose

That's a good idea. I might break one bar into servings and give the other four away.


----------



## peanut56

Morning! I have my weigh in today and I'm a bit nervous. I was good last night though, so that's something positive. No breakfast for me today, I can't bring myself to eat before a weigh in!


----------



## aliss

133.2 today. I hope to break into the 129's by Feb. Dunno, that's a bit of a stretch. We'll see!


----------



## KittyVentura

aliss said:


> 133.2 today. I hope to break into the 129's by Feb. Dunno, that's a bit of a stretch. We'll see!

Out of interest how tall are you love?x


----------



## aliss

I'm 5'5, well 5'4 1/2 lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been good today :D
Ready Brek for breakfast and a cereal bar for lunch!
My friend has been here so got carried away talking!
I'm doing curry and boiled rice for tea :)


----------



## peanut56

Just out of curiosity , what's a Ready Brek? :)


----------



## zzypeg

oooohhhh dear....had a pub lunch with MIL was naughty naughty. lol. I had a Raunch burger (with the bacon and cheese) why not just a normal burger, I don't know.lol and the most scrummiest chips (fries) oh and of course a side salad lol. 2 diet cokes. but that was about 12.30, I had no breakfast and I am only just starting to feel peckish. I think I may be able to stave it off with drinks, maybe some fizzy water so it fills me up. if I get desperate then i may have some WW cheese puffs but I shouldn't have fallen off the wagon too bad (maybe just being tragged along by a tether. lol) as long as I didn't go above 2000 cals today, I shoudn't have at least gained.....I hope. oh well back on it tomorrow I think just take it one day at a time i say. How has everyone elses day been? xxx


----------



## zzypeg

right..mrs madam is in bed now and I am about to embark on some Wii fit...go me, right, i'm off before i lose the will to do it. speak to you all tomoz, am looking forward to friday's weigh in (not sure why lol) skinny hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hello!

Well, Holly has kept me busy today, she is now full of a cold so has been very demanding! but it has given me a lot of exercise and also no time to eat anything other than fruit! Just gonna have dinner in a second, prawn salad, yum yum, but no thousand island dressing - damn!!!

Kitty, I love the pic of Fin with his little lady! so cute!

Welcome to the new ladies!!

I'll be back later with more time!! Have read lots I want to respond to!!! (in a good way!)


----------



## ricschick

well i managed to unwrap the workout dvd ive had for 5months and actually do it lol it is for post pregnancy so works on all those areas that pregnancy affects im going to try to do it everyday if not every other day. x


----------



## choc

You are all doing so well! I feel my efforts are rubbish in comparison, had a massive pub lunch (whoops) and only 17 mins on wii fit as my board is buggered. 

I am beginning to get scared about fridays weigh in!


----------



## zzypeg

well I am back (couldn't keep away) nice 30 min aerobic workout cortesy of my fitness coach on Wii, I like it coz the lady has big thighs lol. I mute the sound as the music is rubbish, not at all motivational and just copy the screen it has a bar at the bottom telling you which exercise is next and how long til you change and then you can just copy the lady. I put a CD of my own on the laptop (currently MOS running trax-very good!!) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aliss

Today I had an ice cream fit so I went to Dairy Queen and got myself a fudge bar for 45 calories :)


----------



## sassysas03

Well my chicken casserole went out the window (not literally),ran out of time before hubby had to go out for his wednesday manly night,so he had his own dinner and I'm still trying to find something to eat that is reasonably healthy.
Managed to find a motivational photo though. Who knew dancing requires this much concentration :haha:
 



Attached Files:







24834_407348671489_596901489_5661954_1088330_n[1].jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jojo_b

Ok I've put Fin's name down on the waiting list for water babies at the end of feb...this means I have to wear a bikini. Oh. Dear. God. Worst case scenario I need to be down to 10 stone by then. Doooooom!


----------



## Terrilea

Today i've ate

2 weetabix with semi skimmed milk & sprinkle sugar
2 poached eggs on 2 wholemeal toast
1 alpen bar (60cals)
Low cal chicken madras and half bag of rice
1 lollipop!

xxx


----------



## jojo_b

Won't eat the maltesers bunny in the fridge. Won't won't won't.


----------



## KittyVentura

YOu know I said about the healthy pic and mix stuff...

can't stop eating it which was not the point of getting it. Doh!


----------



## aliss

Today I mixed the menu up a bit, I get bored easily

Workout- 20 min kettlebells
Eats:
B:150g egg white, 1 egg, 1 slice sesame ezekial bread, 1 tsp margarine, coffee
S: (postworkout) 1/2 slice raisin ezekial bread, 15g peanut butter, 1 scoop protein powder
L: Grilled cheese- 2 slice ezekial bread (bread obsession today?), 40g half-fat cheese, 4 slices natural turkey, 2 cups romaine with 1 tbsp yogurt caesar dressing
S: 1/2 cup 1% cottage cheese and 1 banana
And my 45 calorie dairy queen fudge bar hehe

Made a pork loin with carrots and sweet potato for tonight :) We also do BLW so Alex has some of my food, most of the salad ended up on the floor


----------



## peanut56

I had a good weigh in today....2.4 pounds lost. Total lost - 8.6. Only 91.4 to go :sick:
I'm currently cooking a chicken breast to have with some peas for lunch. Then I'm going to do my Biggest Loser workout DVD.


----------



## aliss

Yay peanut :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good girls!!! sounds like everyones doing well :D

I had a good Down Day for me..excluding the piece of chocolate that I HAD to have....it was life or death, I tell ya :haha: I'm not usually a choc person..and I can't remember when I had it last..but it was amazing.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Peanut, congrats on the loss! :hugs:


----------



## KittyVentura

Yay Peanut - Huge congrats!

Just take it 10lbs at a time and be sure to celebrate every 10 lbs you lose. I did a thing where I put £2 for ever 1lb lost in a jar and then used that money to buy clothes when I got to my goal before.

Some other tips for losing a large amount of weight are to sell all of your bigger clothes a size at a time as you grow out of them. I sold a size on Ebay - would make a few hundred and then use that money to buy clothes in the next size down. Meant I felt good every time I went down a size because I had new clothes, kept it cheap and because I got rid of all the bigger clothes it meant gaining weight wasn't an option xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Great tips, Kitty :D

I agree, celebrate each small goal..and before you know it, you've reached the big one!!


----------



## peanut56

Thanks everyone :)
And thanks Kitty, that's awesome advice! 
My first mini goal is to lose 25 pounds by my birthday (April 15) - it was an attempt to make my weight loss seem less impossible. But I think 10 pound increments might be the better way to go, because even 25 pounds seems like a lot at this point!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm starting strength training at home tomorrow :) Adding it to my usual cardio routine. I've missed gym..haven't been in 2 days. It's like my break from home..and I'm so grouchy if I don't get it lol.

It's midnight and LO just now went to sleep...hopefully she stays that way for a few hours.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done peanut!!!! :happydance:

Kitty, great advice about the savings & the money!!

Aliss, once again, fab tips and hints on diet & exercise! Love it!

Sass, fab pic! and I love the dress!!

Peace, we all need a bit of choc here and there!! :thumbup:

Oh I was going to reply to so many things you've all been typing, but in all honesty my mind is mush!!!

Holly has settled, in her COT!!! yes, we moved the cot into our bedroom, we had to move some furniture around to get it in, due to our mahoosive bed! but its in there and she is fast asleep, hopefully she will get a good length of time, but after last night and how poorly she has been today I am imagining a tough night ahead!!

On the positive side, I have done good food-wise today :yipee:

I was just feeling hungry when we put Holly down so had a pint of water but then had to follow it up with an apple!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hooray!!! Good job chick :D


----------



## KittyVentura

Dudes... TOTALLY craving custard. Random!!! x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

KittyVentura said:


> Dudes... TOTALLY craving custard. Random!!! x

OMG! I wanted custard earlier!! I was having a banana and sooooo wanted it smothered in custard!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh oh oh!! and! I haven't had a single fizzy drink today! I am normally a fizzy drink addict! am so proud! 

I had better have lost some weight this week or i may have to drown in bloody custard! :haha:


----------



## peanut56

I just finished my Biggest Loser workout DVD and also tried the Wii Active. My friend let me borrow it to see if I liked it...it's really annoying, but I burned some calories, so that's good.
Now I'm dining on my post workout smoothie - skim milk, fat free yogurt, peaches, strawberries and honeydew melon. Yum.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

newly-wed77 said:


> Oh oh oh!! and! I haven't had a single fizzy drink today! I am normally a fizzy drink addict! am so proud!
> 
> I had better have lost some weight this week or i may have to drown in bloody custard! :haha:

Keep that up and you will definitely see a loss!! (the no fizzy drink part, that is) lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning ladies. I hate AF..it hurts so bad postpartum. Wonder when it will be "normal" again. *whine whine*

6 am and I'm up again. I better get a nap today..or I may kill someone.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Morning ladies. I hate AF..it hurts so bad postpartum. Wonder when it will be "normal" again. *whine whine*
> 
> 6 am and I'm up again. I better get a nap today..or I may kill someone.

Aw chick! It's not nice is it?! Mine is coming to an end thank goodness!! 

Fingers crossed you get a nice big nap!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good morning lovely ladies! Well, I am so proud of Holly, despite her cold and being in her cot for the first time she has been asleep since 9:30 last night and it's now 7am, still fast asleep bless her, not a peep out of her! We may be back to good nights! Though I am awake because one of my cats woke me moaning at the bedroom door! Going to try and get another hour in!!! 

I am determined that this will be a good day!! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

peanut56 said:


> Just out of curiosity , what's a Ready Brek? :)

It's yummy :)

https://www.weetabix.co.uk/products/cereals/ready-brek-chocolate

Girls I don't know how to be good today!! :wacko: Tristan was really good last night, he slept from 8.45 until 3 then 3.20 until 7.10 so we are up earlier than usual which means I'm going to be hungrier soon which means I will want lunch earlier which will then mean I'm starving before tea because Hubby doesn't get in until 6.30 so we eat about 7!!


----------



## KittyVentura

Well, willpower is strongest in the morning so I'd try and distract myself and wait til normal time for breakfast if you can. It's easier to wait now than it will be at like 4pm.

Yay Tristan for having such a good night :cloud9:

x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm starving!! :( My belly is growling so loudly!


----------



## KittyVentura

I've got this Jillian Michaels 30 day shred DVD which I'm eager to start but as it's all jumpy about stuff so I need a decent sports bra so I don't injure myself. Anyone know where on the UK high street I can get a decent sports bra for an F cup? I don't care how much it is... DH told me to put it on the credit card and he has no idea how cheap underwear CAN be lol 

BB - :(

Are you going out anywhere today? I really recommend the Belvita breakfast biscuits. A serving pack of 4 contains 200 cals and honestly they are so so so filling. If you get a pack of those they could be a good snack later on to help you wait til dinner. I know if I have to wait and I'm hungry that I will eat EVERYTHING in sight lol xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I got mine from Sports Direct but I was only a D at the time! Not sure if they go up that size.


----------



## RedRose

Belvita biscuits are amazing! I have the milk and oat ones for my breakfast. They are on offer in Waitrose at the moment.

Dunno about sports bras, but I always used to wear two. A proper sports bra underneath and a support crop top over the top of it.


----------



## choc

Morning girls, well done on being so good yesterday! I aim to be better today! Had a better night with Aidan last night but I still laid awake, so annoying. 

Right, I will be better today.


----------



## RedRose

Oh choc I hate that. It's like you're waiting for them to wake up and you just can't switch off.


----------



## brunettebimbo

We don't have a Waitrose here. Do Asda do them?
I think I'm struggling at the minute because we haven't much in and we aren't going food shopping until Friday.

I've had some Ready Brek, there wasn't enough left for a full bowl so I'm still hungry! :( I've got wholegrain bread in so may have to have a slice of toast later on.

I'm not going out, I feel cack. My throat is killing and feeling like it's going onto my chest, my nose is like a tap too! Tristan seems a little better but not totally so PJ day for us!


----------



## choc

Thanks RedRose. I make it worse by thinking 'hurry up you are wasting all this time you could be asleep!'

Sorry you are poorly Brunette x


----------



## choc

I haven't got much time this morning but want to do my wii fit. I've only just had my cereal though. How long should I wait before exercising after eating?


----------



## jojo_b

Special K for brekkie and am debating a miserable walk in the fog...pah! However Peanut you've inspired me with your loss, healthy smoothies and exercise DVDs! Go Baby Club Skinny Mummies!


----------



## jojo_b

choc said:


> I haven't got much time this morning but want to do my wii fit. I've only just had my cereal though. How long should I wait before exercising after eating?

About 20 mins I think??


----------



## KittyVentura

How are we all doing today? I have a (hopefully) much easier day food wise because DH is working on site so is away tonight meaning I have complete control of what I eat. Had Belvita biscuits so far and some yogurt coated raisins. Gonna have tuna and veg for lunch and then maybe a WW meal for dinner. Spaghetti Bolognaise I think.

Also I managed to talk DH into letting me have my scales back so I can weigh in tomorrow with you all. Resisting the urge to get on them before tomorrow morning is hard but I promised him I'd only weigh myself tomorrow and so that's what I'll stick to xx


----------



## ricschick

afternoon ladies!! weldone to everyone we are all doing great and can i just say this thread is really helping me!!!!well done peanut!!!!
wasnt to bad yesterday had beans on toast for brekkie and only a banana for lunch as i just didnt have time! had roast for dinner but sadly very late as we didnt get in til after 10pm and i was starving!!! but thats a one off.
today so far i have had ready brek with simi skimmed milk and a little sugar and for lunch a dairylea and beetroot sandwich and a glass of lemon squash. have asked df to pick up the wii fit as i really want to try it!!! but will see tomorrow if any of my efforts have paid off (oh i hope so!!)xxx


----------



## Terrilea

I'm going for a jog later with my best friend, she's trying to lose weight too, so we're gonna have 1 night a week where we go for a jog/run together. Bet i'll be sore in the morning, i used to go the gym before i was pregnant so that was the last bit of exercise i had, almost 18mths ago!! x x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Look at yall..doing the exercise thaaang! Good job :D

I have failed miserably today. It's an UD and boy was it up lol. I'm only around 1700 cals but it bugs me. 

No nap today. So sleepy. DH stayed home from class because we had a lot of talking to do about our move to the states. We're moving it up by a month..yikes. So I have SO much to do. Passport for baby, sell the pets :( , etc..

Wonder how many cals stress burns? lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Having a cold sucks, it makes me mega hungry! :(

I had Ready Brek for breakfast, it wasn't a full bowl as I'd run out.
I had a cheese sandwich and a packet of crisps for dinner as we have sod all in...roll on food shopping tomorrow!!
Then I had 2 weetabix with semi skimmed milk and no sugar!

Not brilliant :( 

I can't wait until we have been food shopping and actually have food in...healthy food infact!

I have swept the living room and kitchen, cleaned the glass doors and hoovered the stairs...that's my exercise for the day! :lol:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well I just had a march around the village with the pram and puffed myself out lol! popped into the village shop and bought some belvita breakfast biccies (thanks kitty!) and also some marshmallows!! am having massive sweet cravings at the minute, the marshmallows are fat free and only 29cals per piece, so one bit when I am having a sweet craving is gonna be fine! Plus the packs had 50% extra free in them and were only £1 so I bought 2 haha!!

PLUS - I resisted the urge to buy a maltesers bunny! :thumbup:

Aw Peace, selling your pets must be so hard! It would break my heart to lose my cats!!

BB, we need to do food shopping too, I always find that when there is less food in the house I crave the bad stuff more!!

Terrilea - Fair play! I think jogging would actually kill me!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Selling the pets isnt bothering me lol...i never wanted them in the first place, as bad as that sounds. Ended up being me the only one who took care of em..


----------



## starsunshine

KittyVentura said:


> I've got this Jillian Michaels 30 day shred DVD which I'm eager to start but as it's all jumpy about stuff so I need a decent sports bra so I don't injure myself. Anyone know where on the UK high street I can get a decent sports bra for an F cup? I don't care how much it is... DH told me to put it on the credit card and he has no idea how cheap underwear CAN be lol
> 
> BB - :(
> 
> Are you going out anywhere today? I really recommend the Belvita breakfast biscuits. A serving pack of 4 contains 200 cals and honestly they are so so so filling. If you get a pack of those they could be a good snack later on to help you wait til dinner. I know if I have to wait and I'm hungry that I will eat EVERYTHING in sight lol xx

I got mine from debenhams I'm also a F cup. I'm sure M&S will do them too. I'm glad I came on here as it's motivated me to do my wii fit whilst Leo's asleep thanks everyone!!!


----------



## aliss

My quote for the day

"you didn't obsess over every pound you GAINED on the way up, so don't do it on the way down!"


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Selling the pets isnt bothering me lol...i never wanted them in the first place, as bad as that sounds. Ended up being me the only one who took care of em..

Hahaha, ok, it's not too bad then!!!



aliss said:


> My quote for the day
> 
> "you didn't obsess over every pound you GAINED on the way up, so don't do it on the way down!"

I *LOVE* this!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

aliss said:


> My quote for the day
> 
> "you didn't obsess over every pound you GAINED on the way up, so don't do it on the way down!"

That's a great quote :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Someone posted this in another thread - https://theshapeofamother.com

I've had a look and it's nice :) It just shows that it's not just me that's unhappy with the way I am but that I have produced a gorgeous baby boy that has made it all worth while :mrgreen:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

brunettebimbo said:


> Someone posted this in another thread - https://theshapeofamother.com
> 
> I've had a look and it's nice :) It just shows that it's not just me that's unhappy with the way I am but that I have produced a gorgeous baby boy that has made it all worth while :mrgreen:

Aw, I only read a few stories on there but it made me feel so normal!!! It makes you appreciate what your body has done for you in producing such an amazing child and that we're not the only ones out there who are wanting to change the way we look and feel after pregnancy! Love it, thanks BB!


----------



## aliss

Hoorah it's snowing today! I'll load LO onto my back and we'll go for a few hours of walking today.

Switching up the meals, need a bit of a change

Breakfast-150g egg white, 30g guacamole, 2tbsp salsa, 1 slice ezekial toast
Snack- 1/2 cup 1% cottage cheese, 1/2 cup canned pumpkin, little bit of splenda with cinnamon & nutmeg.


----------



## KittyVentura

I got a sports bra... hurrah. Ironically named "Shock Absorber" lol.

I also got myself a yummy M&S dinner. Stuffed mushrooms in. Half a pack is 120 cals and some yummy chicken breasts in a garlic marinade which are also 120 cals a breast. Oh and some yummy micro veg.... YUMMY.

Unintentionally typed yummy WAYYYYY too much then xx


----------



## choc

Been much better so far today, bowl of cereal and chicken sandwich. No snacks! But my wii fit board is still buggered so could only do 15 mins.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sounds scrummy!!! :D


----------



## aliss

I'm going on a dinner date this weekend for our anniversary :)

I told OH he's gotta take me 'cause giving him a trouser kiss after his workout on a Wednesday night then going to bed does not count as an anniversary date :rofl: :sick:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:


----------



## choc

aliss said:


> I'm going on a dinner date this weekend for our anniversary :)
> 
> I told OH he's gotta take me 'cause giving him a trouser kiss after his workout on a Wednesday night then going to bed does not count as an anniversary date :rofl: :sick:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Choc I want to eat your avatar!!! :(


----------



## choc

brunettebimbo said:


> Choc I want to eat your avatar!!! :(

Ha ha, sorry! I did offer to change it to a carrot stick, but everyone said no!


----------



## zzypeg

ha ha ha...trouser kiss...lol!! well today I have been super good..been out most of bthe day so that's always good, slimfast meal bar for breakfast, ww cheese puffs then had dinner at 6pm -steam fish meal from tesco with added carrots, peas and a little mash (total-just over 500 cals) so I will probably have a low fat snack bar and a yogurt later on and that will be me. lol... how has everyone been, Weigh in will be fun tomoz, I bet we have all done really well it sounds like we have mostly all been good today. xxxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Trouser kiss :haha:

I LOVE M&S food. NOM! All gone! xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

zzypeg said:


> ha ha ha...trouser kiss...lol!! well today I have been super good..been out most of bthe day so that's always good, slimfast meal bar for breakfast, ww cheese puffs then had dinner at 6pm -steam fish meal from tesco with added carrots, peas and a little mash (total-just over 500 cals) so I will probably have a low fat snack bar and a yogurt later on and that will be me. lol... how has everyone been, Weigh in will be fun tomoz, I bet we have all done really well it sounds like we have mostly all been good today. xxxx

Thats a fab day! well done!!

I have been good today again and still very proud that I still haven't had a fizzy drink!!

I am hoping and praying that I have lost something at the weigh in tomorrow! It has always been notoriously difficult for me to lose weight but have been trying sooooooooooo hard!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

aliss said:


> I'm going on a dinner date this weekend for our anniversary :)
> 
> I told OH he's gotta take me 'cause giving him a trouser kiss after his workout on a Wednesday night then going to bed does not count as an anniversary date :rofl: :sick:

Oh Aliss! You always make us giggle! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## choc

I don't reckon I've lost anything. Hopefully by next week I will have though.


----------



## zzypeg

I don't know what I will do if I haven't lost much..have to stop eating altogether. lol. I feel slightly slimmer so hopefully it's not just in my head. ha ha, it's funny coz sometimes I feel thin then I look in the mirror and wonder why I look fatter than I feel, oh it's coz i weigh nearly 12 stone when I used to weigh 10 1/2. but We must look forward and not back xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I hope I've lost..but today was an up day lol. So we'll see!

Ok, so when I kill my husband...whos house can I hide out at?! :D


----------



## KittyVentura

Mine. Do it tonight. I'm home alone and bored!

Why do you wanna kill him?? xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oooooh, what has he done?! we'll all give you refuge!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I said "wow, I am SO tired!"

He goes..."really? You haven't even done much today..."

*gasp*


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ooooh, I suggest a strong, hard bat around the head!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Little does he know..when he requests his "sleeping medicine" tonight..he will be VERY lonely!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:rofl::rofl: He will realise his mistake...one day!!


----------



## aliss

Oh so much for the gym today, real estate agent called and we've got our first showing tomorrow!!! I gotta clean!! I can't wait to sell this place!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Woohoo, congrats aliss!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thats fab Aliss!!!


----------



## ricschick

trouser kiss love it!!!lol so funny!!! :thumbup:
men have no idea do they!! because they cant see what has been done then nothings been done lol stupid!!!
im dreading tomorrow to be honest im scared if i find that ive lost nothing!!! ive not eaten a cake or chocolate for 2 WEEKS!!!!!:wacko: surely thats enough!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## jojo_b

Aliss you rudey dudey :blush:

next time i'm tempted by choccies i'm gonna think of the taste of "trouser kiss" :haha:


----------



## ricschick

jojo_b said:


> Aliss you rudey dudey :blush:
> 
> next time i'm tempted by choccies i'm gonna think of the taste of "trouser kiss" :haha:

:munch::rofl:


----------



## ricschick

when im tempted by choc or cake i think of it mixed in with my worst food and it puts me right off, mine is mixed with liver!!!!!


----------



## aliss

Hey I'm not the only rude one! After all you are all from the baby club so you got your freak on at one time or another!!! :rofl:


----------



## choc

ricschick said:


> when im tempted by choc or cake i think of it mixed in with my worst food and it puts me right off, mine is mixed with liver!!!!!

I didn't realise I tempted you so much!


----------



## jojo_b

aliss said:


> Hey I'm not the only rude one! After all you are all from the baby club so you got your freak on at one time or another!!! :rofl:

it's a distant memory... :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

jojo_b said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Hey I'm not the only rude one! After all you are all from the baby club so you got your freak on at one time or another!!! :rofl:
> 
> it's a distant memory... :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: 

Haven't you heard of the miraculous conception? :rofl:


----------



## KittyVentura

Choc you tempt be too... bow chicka bow wow!!

I often pour pepper or vinegar on my dinner when I've eaten enough to stop me eating more... and as I went to an agricultral college I remember the smell of microwaved tripe we'd have to mix with feed for the dogs to keep me off the Percy Pigs ;) x


----------



## peanut56

Hi everyone.
I'm having a good day food-wise. I just finished my Biggest Loser workout DVD (Bob's Bootcamp) and it was really hard today. Ever since I had Hana, my knees are always sore and weak. I'm not sure why, they never bothered me during pregnancy. Anyway, today they are especially sore, so the workout felt like it was going to kill me! But I did it anyway. 
Hope everyone is having a good day :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning ladies!

6:30 am here.

Weigh-in this morning..down 6 lbs from the 1st! (down 3 lbs from last friday) (5ft 9in) I'm on my waaaay :happydance:

GL to you all with your weigh-ins. :hugs:

Down Day for me..I'm looking forward to it. Got a busy busy day ahead so it shouldn't be hard.


----------



## peanut56

Congratulations peacelovebaby!!!


----------



## KittyVentura

Ooh I forgot to weigh before I came downtairs. I'll go up again in a bit and weigh in. Nervous xx


----------



## Terrilea

I'm 12st!!! Just weighed in, looks like my run paid off last night hehe! 4lb weight loss this week! (well since this thread started) x x


----------



## zzypeg

well, I have weighed this morning and I have lost another 3lb since last weigh in and have lost a total of 8lb so far. Hope I can keep going at this rate I will be right on track for my birthday, not sure why I want to loose weight for my birthday in particular as I have booked 2 meals on 2 seperate weekends, one of which is TGI friday. All the weight will come back on in that one meal alone. ha ha ha, well done Peace, that's awesome xxx


----------



## zzypeg

well done terrileas too, that's a fab weight loss. I wish I could run but It's just not for me xxx


----------



## RedRose

Well done PLB, Terrilea and zzpeg! :happydance::happydance: Keep going ladies!

Good luck Kitty :thumbup:

I'm down to 136, so 4lb loss in about 10 days. :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

choc said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Choc I want to eat your avatar!!! :(
> 
> Ha ha, sorry! I did offer to change it to a carrot stick, but everyone said no!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## RedRose

I don't know how to change my ticker. Do I need to create a new one?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Normally you just click it but the link on yours is broken? :shrug:

My weigh in day isn't until Monday!

Well done girls, you've all done fab! :)

Today should be a good day, I'm getting dressed for the first time since Tuesday! :lol: I'll be out and about so should be easier!

Tristan's at the Doctors at 11.10 with his stinking cold! :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well done ladies!!!

GL Kitty :hugs:


----------



## zzypeg

oh PLB...just noticed you are halfway on your ticker...how exiting, I can't wait to get there on mine, you have lost an amazing amount of weight. well done xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ok so I've decided to sync my weigh in day with you lot and persuade my friend to change to Friday aswell! :lol:

I've just weighed myself, I'm still 9stone 12lb so no loss but I didn't think I would have because I have had a bad week which includes, pizza, wine and cake! So at least I've stayed the same and not gained!


----------



## brunettebimbo

So here's pictures of what I look like today, I've put arrows where I would like to lose the weight most -

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/P210111_0928.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/P210111_0927.jpg

Clothes make such a difference!!


----------



## choc

I've lost 2lbs!! Yay! Thats since the thread started. Didn't think I'd lose anything after that pub lunch. So happy.

Well done everyone else so far xx


----------



## Terrilea

zzypeg said:


> well done terrileas too, that's a fab weight loss. I wish I could run but It's just not for me xxx

Thanks i'm made up with 4lb loss! I expected 2lb maybe 3 at the most so was happy when i weighed myself, i know as time goes on the pounds will get harder to lose though!
I was going to go running every thursday but we're going to do it on a sunday too now so hopefully i'll be able to lose this 2st in the next 4months along with healthy eating!:thumbup:
Maybe go for a power walk or even just a long walk with the pram? It's alot easier going with a friend btw xxx


----------



## Terrilea

Well done choc! x


----------



## zzypeg

brunette, you look fab, I wish I looked like you today!! don't worry you just have to put this week behind you and look forward to a mega loss next week ( and coz you weighed 4 days earlier too).
Choc- well done on your loss- good stuff 

xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Hun, it's one of those though, doesn't matter how many people tell you you look good if you don't feel it.

I was 9st 7lb before getting pregnant, I want to be about 9 and then I should be happy :) The last stone is the hardest! The rest fell off after having Tristan.

I'm worried about dieting properly because of breastfeeding.

Is anyone else breastfeeding?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done folks!!! I just got up, feeling pretty awful! Will weigh myself later as scales broken so have to do it on wii fit!!! 
Am so proud of you all!


----------



## KittyVentura

Sorry ladies - weighed and then the shopping arrived.

3lbs off. Woo xx


----------



## choc

newly-wed77 said:


> Well done folks!!! I just got up, feeling pretty awful! Will weigh myself later as scales broken so have to do it on wii fit!!!
> Am so proud of you all!

:hugs: sorry you are still feeling crap.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well Done :)


----------



## choc

KittyVentura said:


> Sorry ladies - weighed and then the shopping arrived.
> 
> 3lbs off. Woo xx

Yay, well done you! 

Everyone has done fab! :cloud9:


----------



## KittyVentura

Also - well done everyone :) 

If everyone just keeps track of thier loss themselves and I'll update the frbt page with progres once amonth if that's ok? xx


----------



## ricschick

well done to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:im so jealous
weighed in this morning and ive lost 1/2 a pound:cry:
what am i doing wrong????????
im more determined now for next week am also going to measure myself to see if im losing inches. :growlmad:


----------



## brunettebimbo

ricschick said:


> well done to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:im so jealous
> weighed in this morning and ive lost 1/2 a pound:cry:
> what am i doing wrong????????
> im more determined now for next week am also going to measure myself to see if im losing inches. :growlmad:

Don't beat yourself up :hugs: A loss is better than a gain. I haven't even lost half a pound!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

brunettebimbo said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> well done to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:im so jealous
> weighed in this morning and ive lost 1/2 a pound:cry:
> what am i doing wrong????????
> im more determined now for next week am also going to measure myself to see if im losing inches. :growlmad:
> 
> Don't beat yourself up :hugs: A loss is better than a gain. I haven't even lost half a pound!Click to expand...

A loss is better than a gain for sure!! and staying even is fab too BB!!

Well done all of you!! I am biting the bullet and doing it now, but the wii is doing a system update lol so waiting for it to finish!!!!

Kitty, yep, a monthly update on the page will be cool!!!


----------



## ricschick

please ladies tell me what your doing!!!!!lolol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm being a useless cow and have no willpower :lol:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I have lost 1lb. its not bad considering that I only really started to diet properly when we did this group a few days ago.
Its hubby's day off today so he weighed himself too, he hasn't been on the wii foe a very very long time and it told him off because he has put 10lbs on!! so now he is going to join me in the diet :haha:


----------



## ricschick

my df has lost 4lb!! 
weldone hun!!!!


----------



## sassysas03

Yeay, well done everyone :happydance:
Well...would you believe it,the stoopid batteries in my weighing scales have given up the ghost :dohh: Will go out and buy some more and update later.


----------



## zzypeg

well done kitty..good news!!

yes a monthly update sounds good then it looks better coz the numbers will be higher. lol xxx


----------



## RedRose

Well done everyone!

Don't beat yourself up if you haven't lost, or lost less than you like. Weight loss is such a sloooow process, and no two weeks are the same. Just keep going and wait and see what next week has in store.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Monthly is fine with me too...I keep track anyways. :)

Good job again, everyone. No one gained :happydance:

I'm a bit stressed, so the urge to eat is a great one. But I've managed to hold off (apart from a banana and cereal bar) =/ This DD may just be too hard today.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw hun, stick with it! you're doing so well!!


Remember ladies....

https://reinventingerica.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/perseverance.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

My Quote for today -

"Your only cheating yourself"


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

brunettebimbo said:


> My Quote for today -
> 
> "Your only cheating yourself"

I like that!!!


----------



## ricschick

brunettebimbo said:


> my quote for today -
> 
> "your only cheating yourself"

very true!!!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's true though, who really cares if you lose weight or not really apart from yourself?
No-one cares if you have that chocolate bar..just you.

I need to tell myself this and try and keep to it! :lol:


----------



## ricschick

do you guys continue with your diet over the weekend or will you allow yourself a treat? i was gonna have the weekends off but seeing as ive not lost very much i think i will continue!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks :hugs:

I'm normally not so glum ..I promise lol!

There's just sooo much going on here. Moving is such a big deal, let alone going to another country. So much to think about and remember to do before we go. Argh. They're giving us issues with babys passport..I just hope we get it in time.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ricschick said:


> do you guys continue with your diet over the weekend or will you allow yourself a treat? i was gonna have the weekends off but seeing as ive not lost very much i think i will continue!

I am planning to continue, I am determined to do this!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ricschick said:


> do you guys continue with your diet over the weekend or will you allow yourself a treat? i was gonna have the weekends off but seeing as ive not lost very much i think i will continue!

If I was dieting all week in consecutive days, I would take weekends off (to a point). but I do every other day..so on my up days, I get to take "off" so to speak. I think you need a break once in a while, otherwise if you deprive TOO much for too long, you may end up binging.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> I'm normally not so glum ..I promise lol!
> 
> There's just sooo much going on here. Moving is such a big deal, let alone going to another country. So much to think about and remember to do before we go. Argh. They're giving us issues with babys passport..I just hope we get it in time.

They do say it's one of the most stressful things to go through! stay strong chick, kick some ass with the passport!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

https://thesocietypages.org/socimages/files/2011/01/WeCanDoItPoster1.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Love it!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

newly-wed77 said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> I'm normally not so glum ..I promise lol!
> 
> There's just sooo much going on here. Moving is such a big deal, let alone going to another country. So much to think about and remember to do before we go. Argh. They're giving us issues with babys passport..I just hope we get it in time.
> 
> They do say it's one of the most stressful things to go through! stay strong chick, kick some ass with the passport!!Click to expand...

Ty! Having to sell everything you own except your clothes is kinda sad too. :( I just keep reminding myself it's a fresh start....so very literally lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> I'm normally not so glum ..I promise lol!
> 
> There's just sooo much going on here. Moving is such a big deal, let alone going to another country. So much to think about and remember to do before we go. Argh. They're giving us issues with babys passport..I just hope we get it in time.
> 
> They do say it's one of the most stressful things to go through! stay strong chick, kick some ass with the passport!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ty! Having to sell everything you own except your clothes is kinda sad too. :( I just keep reminding myself it's a fresh start....so very literally lolClick to expand...


Just think of all the fab new things you can buy when you get there, and making your new home into the place you want it to be...


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

This is what boredom does :haha:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v651/EccentricMind/blinkie3.gif


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's ace :) Has it got the link to the thread in it?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thats fab!! am stealing it hehe!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I dunno how to link the thread to it :blush: maybe someone here does??


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Not a clue! I just nicked it and put it in my signature lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I dunno how to link the thread to it :blush: maybe someone here does??

I used to be able to, I'll see if I can figure it out again!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gotta go shower..DH wants to go out tonight. There goes my down day. lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Done :mrgreen:

This is the code....remove the spaces near img and url....4 spaces to remove in total!

[ url=https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-weight-loss-fitness/512092-baby-club-weight-loss-group.html][ img]https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/blinkie3.gif[ /img][ /url]


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks BB!


----------



## ricschick

can someone give me the code just for the blinkie? xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

No problem!
ricschick just right click it and then save image as :)


----------



## aliss

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> I'm normally not so glum ..I promise lol!
> 
> There's just sooo much going on here. Moving is such a big deal, let alone going to another country. So much to think about and remember to do before we go. Argh. They're giving us issues with babys passport..I just hope we get it in time.

Awww hunny :hugs: My move coming up is a big one too, 5000km and to a French province (I'm still in Canada but it's like a diff country iykwim, I was more comfortable alone in England than in Quebec!!!). I hope things go well.


----------



## aliss

To those who are wondering if they should take a weekend off or not... the answer is NO! Only lifestyle changes work, not diets. Reasonable healthy lifestyle changes equal long-lasting permanent weight loss. Everything else, does not. 

I used to be 165lbs myself 7 years ago (and not pregnant lol), and I've had to stick to my lifestyle change since then, 7 years counting now. Not going back.


----------



## choc

I love the blinkie! Can someone tell me step by step how to get it in my sig? I have no clue!

Been good so far, did you know hula hoops are low calorie? About 125 a bag or something?


----------



## peanut56

Congratulations everyone :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

User Cp at the top left hand corner then edit signature :)


----------



## choc

Done it, thanks!


----------



## choc

oh didn't work!


----------



## ricschick

ive right clicked and saved it and i normally use photobucket but its not working keeps giving me an error message!

we need to watch out for saturated fat as well as saturated fat has no goodness what so ever and just goes straight to the other fatty areas in your body!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yes it has choc :)


----------



## ricschick

so far today i have had 
b:porrdge with a little sugar
l: 5 rivitas with light phili and a banana, tonight df is out so only have to sort myself so will be good and have something smaller


----------



## brunettebimbo

ricschick said:


> ive right clicked and saved it and i normally use photobucket but its not working keeps giving me an error message!
> 
> we need to watch out for saturated fat as well as saturated fat has no goodness what so ever and just goes straight to the other fatty areas in your body!!!!

[ img]https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/blinkie3.gif[ /img]


----------



## ricschick

i have no idea why there is a smily face in my last message lol


----------



## choc

Yay it works!, soup for dinner tonight.


----------



## aliss

Exhausting night with LO (lots of wakings) so I treated myself to a southwestern omlette w toast

2 slices ezekial grain toast
2 eggs, 50g eegg white, olives, mushroom, 2 slices natural turkey, salsa, guacamole. olive oil


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

aliss said:


> Exhausting night with LO (lots of wakings) so I treated myself to a southwestern omlette w toast
> 
> 2 slices ezekial grain toast
> 2 eggs, 50g eegg white, olives, mushroom, 2 slices natural turkey, salsa, guacamole. olive oil

mmmm, sounds good! I always love your recipes, going to give them all a try! but for this one I'll miss out the olives :haha:


----------



## aliss

That's okay, I forgot to write the 30g of half fat cheese so you can use that as a substitute :rofl: I'm sure you don't mind!!!!


----------



## zzypeg

I am getting very hungry lol. only half an hour til me jacket spud is done, with beans and salad (no cheese :( trying to be good) I am going to eat it slowly and enjoy every mouthful -paul mackenna style. lol xxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

aliss said:


> That's okay, I forgot to write the 30g of half fat cheese so you can use that as a substitute :rofl: I'm sure you don't mind!!!!

ooooh, yummo! i lurve cheese!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

zzypeg said:


> I am getting very hungry lol. only half an hour til me jacket spud is done, with beans and salad (no cheese :( trying to be good) I am going to *eat it slowly and enjoy every mouthful -paul mackenna style. *lol xxxx

Thats what I do!!


----------



## peanut56

I love the blinkie,thanks! I can't get the spacing right though :(
I really need to stop weighing myself everyday, I'm heavier than I was yesterday and I was good all day, even worked out! I know weight can fluctuate a lot, and that's why I shouldn't weigh myself so often, but I can't seem to stop it. I'm addicted to weighing myself! I am definitely my own worst enemy.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

peanut56 said:


> I love the blinkie,thanks! I can't get the spacing right though :(
> I really need to stop weighing myself everyday, I'm heavier than I was yesterday and I was good all day, even worked out! I know weight can fluctuate a lot, and that's why I shouldn't weigh myself so often, but I can't seem to stop it. I'm addicted to weighing myself! I am definitely my own worst enemy.

Aw hun, you're right, it's soooo not good to weigh every day, you are best setting one day and sticking with it, I know it's hard, but it needs to be done!!


----------



## ricschick

peanut56 said:


> I love the blinkie,thanks! I can't get the spacing right though :(
> I really need to stop weighing myself everyday, I'm heavier than I was yesterday and I was good all day, even worked out! I know weight can fluctuate a lot, and that's why I shouldn't weigh myself so often, but I can't seem to stop it. I'm addicted to weighing myself! I am definitely my own worst enemy.

try measuring yourself instead because as you turn fat in to muscle, muscle weighs more so you'll be able to see the difference instead xx


----------



## choc

What is ezekial grain toast?

Everyone doing well again today! I'm gonna try my best to keep it up over the weekend.


----------



## aliss

choc said:


> What is ezekial grain toast?
> 
> Everyone doing well again today! I'm gonna try my best to keep it up over the weekend.

I don't know if it's sold in the UK but basically it's a very healthy/fiberous bread with only 80 calories per slice

https://www.foodforlife.com/

I use this one:
https://www.foodforlife.com/product...-49-organic-sprouted-whole-grain-sesame-bread


----------



## KittyVentura

Oooh LOVE the Blinkie! Thanks dearest!

I take Saturday & Sunday "off" to a degree. I'd happily eat healthily all week but DH is a bad eater and if I didn't relent and cook something a bit more relaxed on Saturday he'd end up sneaking out and bringing a McDonals back for us both or something. This way I'm still in control. Also because I have to view this as a permenant change rather than a diet it means this is much more realistic longer term.

Saturday:
Breakfast - Belvita breakfast biscuits
Lunch - Bacon sandwich (I grill the bacon & have it on WW (Weightwatchers) bread with no butter.
Dinner - Pizza, garlic bread and chicken strippers. Found a pizza that has 350cals in half which isn't too bad. It's a Dr Oetkers Diavolo one. The Garlic bread has 250 cals in half and I have just a few chicken strips. 

Overall I do eat more than I do normally but it's not a massive blow out.

Sunday:
Breakfast - Belvita breakfast biscuits 
Lunch - Roast. I pile up my plate high with veg and have a little meat and potatoes. I have as little gravy as I can manage but I do LOVE gravy.
Dinner - Generally full from lunch still so have Belvita buiscuits again (addicted much?), A Go Ahead bar or a bag of veg with some tuna if I'm really hungry. If Ian wants food he'll have oven crap.

xx


----------



## choc

How many belvita biscuits can you have?


----------



## KittyVentura

They come in serving packs which have 4 in and 4 is plenty. There are 6 servings of 4 in a box xx


----------



## choc

Thanks, I'm gonna add them to my shopping list!


----------



## ricschick

me too!!


----------



## ricschick

my main aim for next week is to do more exercise df is getting the wii fit so im going to do that! and im gonna look for another work out vid maybe a dance one any recommendations?


----------



## ricschick

vid how old am i???lol dvd i mean ofcourse lol


----------



## zzypeg

how many cals int 4 belvita, they sound good xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Just over 200 in total for the 4 xx


----------



## RedRose

They are really tasty and filling too. What flavour do you have kitty? I like the milk and oat ones.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies..home from dinner and spending some time with DH and the kids. Still sounds weird to me to say "kids" :haha: Used to only havin one.

Well I had half a hamburger and a few fries. And a Coke Zero..naughty naughty lol.

Aww look how popular the blinkie is!! Ty BB for setting up the link with it..I'll change mine now.


----------



## KittyVentura

The only ones in my local Tescos is Fruit & Fibre so that's all I've had so far. I've heard VERY good things about the milk ones. Nom xx


----------



## RedRose

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm worried about dieting properly because of breastfeeding.
> 
> Is anyone else breastfeeding?

Sorry I meant to answer you earlier hun, but never got round to it. It is really important to have a good diet while you breastfeed, cos the baby will get all of your nutrients and your body will nourish you second. Lots of fresh fruit and veg and don't be afraid of carbs to fill you up. Oats are a good food for nursing mums.

It's confusing, buy you do need to make sure you eat enough calories. I tried to diet when lily was 3 months and my milk production went right down. The HV told me to eat chocolate cake everyday! I don't know if that's such a good idea, but I'm sure as long as you are getting your calories from filling and nutritious foods then the excess weight will melt away slowly.

As a rule of thumb, when I feel hungry I have a glass of water. If I'm still hungry then I know I need food. It goes against what you want to do on a diet (get by on as little as you can!) but it is important.


----------



## ricschick

well having pasta for dinner with a little green pesto so hopefully i wont need anything else!!!x


----------



## zzypeg

well, I am off to do my aerobics and "earn" the little bit of butter I had on my jacket potato. lol sky+ eastenders so I can watch it with my new dessert I have invented!! (well kind of created) less than 200 cals but you can do it for less than 100. I will tell all and include photo tomoz xxxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

why dont we all show a pic of ourselves ie our faces so we no who we are talking too lol


----------



## aliss

Me n my piglet, you can see my power cage in the background :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







us.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 27


----------



## KittyVentura

Me - Not right now of course. Much fatter right now lol xx
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## zzypeg

aliss-the power cage sounds scary!! lol.

this is a picture of me in october 2009- it was probably when i was last ( almost) thin, i have got a double chin but I am tucking my chin down in this picture. lol. I haven't got a more recent one that I like as I have avoided having my picture taken for ages. and also I have shorter hair in a chin length bob and it's lighter in colour xxxx


----------



## choc

Hope you don't mind but I don't do photos on the net I'm afraid, but nice to put faces to names. Just think of my chocolate cake picture when you talk to me instead!


----------



## aliss

Haha no way! It rocks my world and saves me from getting killed under a 150lb squat when I decide to try it!

It looks like this normally:
https://www.beyondmoseying.com/legend_free-weight-pro-power-cage_m.jpg


----------



## peanut56

I just got back from Strollercize and am feeling much better about myself now :)
So far I've been good today. I have a planned "cheat day" tomorrow, so I have that to look forward to, which will be nice.
Here's a picture of me...I don't look like that right now though, I'm waaaaaay fatter. :haha:


----------



## Terrilea

I want the blinkie, how do you get it?????xxxx


----------



## peanut56

Terrilea said:


> I want the blinkie, how do you get it?????xxxx

The code is on page 38. :flower:


----------



## KittyVentura

Awww just wanna say I'm so happy this has taken off well and to be getting to know you lovely ladies. I might start a "question of the day" to keep everyone talking xx


----------



## aliss

I will admit I ate a large bag of baked old dutch potato chips today (which are 'crisps' to you guys). I dunno... had a craving!! It was good. It was an 800 cal bag. I do this about once a week :rofl: I could go years without sugar and chocolate but not my salt & vinegar chips.


----------



## choc

Question of the day sounds good! I'm off to bed now. Won't get on here much tomorrow, got the inlaws round, so good luck for tomorrow everyone. Skinny dreams to you all xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oooh, question of the day sounds fab! It is a great thread Kitty, and it's really keeping me going, whenever the temptation arises for a bit of choccy I think of you guys willing me on to be good!!!

Aliss, other than choccy biccies, my main weakness is crisps, I haven't had a packet in I don't know how long, I am so jealous!!

I posted a pic quite a few pages back, but here's another...

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v132/145/112/717141857/n717141857_428303_8345.jpg


----------



## jojo_b

I just changed my avatar to one with me, DH and His Royal Finleyness, so there's my face to put to my name!

Everyone's doing so well...I'm doing shit. I'm eating loads of junk every day and can't seem to get it together. I'd lost loads so am really annoyed with myself grrr. The thing is (not making excuses), I'm kinda crippled with PMT. Like, am seriously low with it :( I'm being really grumpy and feel so angry, and have awful insomnia. I get up feeling dreadful and reach for bad food with lots of calories, then feel guilty afterwards. Hurry up AF! :(


----------



## peanut56

jojo_b said:


> I just changed my avatar to one with me, DH and His Royal Finleyness, so there's my face to put to my name!
> 
> Everyone's doing so well...I'm doing shit. I'm eating loads of junk every day and can't seem to get it together. I'd lost loads so am really annoyed with myself grrr. The thing is (not making excuses), I'm kinda crippled with PMT. Like, am seriously low with it :( I'm being really grumpy and feel so angry, and have awful insomnia. I get up feeling dreadful and reach for bad food with lots of calories, then feel guilty afterwards. Hurry up AF! :(

:hugs::hugs:
Don't feel bad. I've been doing well for the last three weeks, but before that, I couldn't stop myself from eating crap. I joined Weight Watchers when my baby was 11 days old, lost 12 pounds in the first 3 weeks, then spent the next month and a half or so gaining back all of it except for 2.5 pounds. So I know exactly how you feel. All you can do is get back on it when you can and move forward. Don't beat yourself up about it. :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

PMT is horrible. Don't blame yourself hun. It will come right :hugs: You have to be determined to beat it! We're here for you :D

Morning ladies, I am shattered. Had a horrible day/night with LO. She's been crying pretty much non stop and sleeping in 10 minute, exhausted intervals. I hope its not her teething already :(


----------



## RedRose

Rubbish night here too. Baby has a cold so is all congested bless her.

Tired mummy = snacking mummy

Will try and just snack on fruit and cup a soup today!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## ricschick

morning ladies sorry that some of you had a crappy night. pmt is a bitch i hate it when im coming to my af because i can be a right bitch and i no im doing it bit just cant help it!! nevermind....

well i weighed againthis morning because i wasnt convinced by yesterdays weigh in because i weighed myself on weds and id lost a lb so i did again this morning and yes i have lost just over a pound!!!! i think yestderdays was wrong as i didnt eat dinner til about 9pm and it was a biggy so i still felt full the next morning!! 

well breakfast will be weetabix, will update later with the other meals good luck for today ladies!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Had a banana this morning...and lots of water.

Great job on your loss, ricschick!


----------



## choc

Just heard the mil is bringing round, pizzas, chips, quiches etc for lunch! Oh no, I thought it was gonna be ham and salad baguettes. I'm buggered.


----------



## ricschick

choc said:


> Just heard the mil is bringing round, pizzas, chips, quiches etc for lunch! Oh no, I thought it was gonna be ham and salad baguettes. I'm buggered.

just have a very small portion!!!!!lol xxx


----------



## ricschick

right better hoover the stairs exciting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> Just heard the mil is bringing round, pizzas, chips, quiches etc for lunch! Oh no, I thought it was gonna be ham and salad baguettes. I'm buggered.

I don't know why, i but this made me giggle, I pictured you (as a piece of chocolate cake) faced with a mountain of yummy, but bad food and the dilemma of 'to eat or not to eat'!! :rofl:
As has been said, just have a small portion and you'll be fine!!


Sorry some of you have had bad nights and got pmt!! Its not good is it?! 

I just had my belvita breakfast biscuits (yes, I am a lazy cow and just got up) I love them but they are really bugging me, they remind me of something but I have no idea what it is!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done Ricschick!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey newly...I need a nickname for you..feels weird calling you newly lol. 

I'm doing pretty good..but it's only nearly 3 pm. Had a banana and 3 digestive biscuts (they're addicting ok?!). Water water water..and 1 glass of Tab. My cheat.

My 11 yr old daughter is sick..she spent the night throwing up and now has a fever...baby has diarrhea (sorry!) so she's probably getting whatver DD1 has. :(

My head is POUNDING! I think all the stress, activity, sicknesses around me has me bogged down too.

Sorry for the whine!

Here we go :D

https://amihungry.com/images/diet%20in%20veggies.jpg?v=0?v=0?v=0?v=0?v=0?v=0?v=0?v=0

That looks really good to me lol.


----------



## zzypeg

good morning/afternoon to all of you ( not sure on the time differences lol)

so far today I have had a good day (but it is only just past lunchtime)

breakfast - slimfast bar

lunch - WW soup (chicken leek & potato 80 cals) yummy.

I had a glass of diet pepsi at MIL house (managed to decline bacon rolls - yey for me!!)

dinner will be a tesco shepherds pie (270 cals) and I am going to have carrotts (several off), brocolli, cauliflour and peas. I can't wait!!

and this evening I shall treat myself to some mixed berries, a little yogurt, a cereal bar and some WW cheese puffs.

hope everyone is having a good day so far- kitty the question of the day sounds great xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hey newly...I need a nickname for you..feels weird calling you newly lol.
> 
> I'm doing pretty good..but it's only nearly 3 pm. Had a banana and 3 digestive biscuts (they're addicting ok?!). Water water water..and 1 glass of Tab. My cheat.
> 
> My 11 yr old daughter is sick..she spent the night throwing up and now has a fever...baby has diarrhea (sorry!) so she's probably getting whatver DD1 has. :(
> 
> My head is POUNDING! I think all the stress, activity, sicknesses around me has me bogged down too.
> 
> Sorry for the whine!
> 
> Here we go :D
> 
> https://amihungry.com/images/diet%20in%20veggies.jpg?v=0?v=0?v=0?v=0?v=0?v=0?v=0?v=0
> 
> That looks really good to me lol.

haha, it looks good!!

Sorry your daughter is poorly!! Hope she is feeling better soon!! Holly is full of a cold bless her, we've been suctioning the snot but she hates it!!

Call me Allie, thats my real name lol! I hate my username, it was just the first thing I thought of when I joined, I had only been married for about a week! xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

zzypeg said:


> good morning/afternoon to all of you ( not sure on the time differences lol)
> 
> so far today I have had a good day (but it is only just past lunchtime)
> 
> breakfast - slimfast bar
> 
> lunch - WW soup (chicken leek & potato 80 cals) yummy.
> 
> I had a glass of diet pepsi at MIL house (managed to decline bacon rolls - yey for me!!)
> 
> dinner will be a tesco shepherds pie (270 cals) and I am going to have carrotts (several off), brocolli, cauliflour and peas. I can't wait!!
> 
> and this evening I shall treat myself to some mixed berries, a little yogurt, a cereal bar and some WW cheese puffs.
> 
> hope everyone is having a good day so far- kitty the question of the day sounds great xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ooooh, you're doing goood!!! I had my breakfast biscuits and am going to have a late lunch/early dinner of jacket potato in a while.


----------



## zzypeg

I had jacket potato yesterday, I could eat them til they came out of my ears, which is why I liked slimming world, however I didn't actually loose much weight on slimming world. lol. but I love them with loads of melted cheese and butter. MMmmmmmmmmm. I only like them in the oven though. xxxxxxx


----------



## aliss

Went out for Japanese last night :) Stuck to sunomono, 1 stick yakitori, spicy tuna roll, and a couple nigiri pieces. LO ate sunomono and tempura (yes I removed the breading lol)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

zzypeg said:


> I had jacket potato yesterday, I could eat them til they came out of my ears, which is why I liked slimming world, however I didn't actually loose much weight on slimming world. lol. but I love them with loads of melted cheese and butter. MMmmmmmmmmm. I only like them in the oven though. xxxxxxx

mmmm, I will only have them from the oven too and filled with butter and cheese - perfect!! But today, no butter and only a small bit of low fat cheese and tuna with no mayo! Its not gonna be as yummy as usual lol!! xxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

aliss said:


> Went out for Japanese last night :) Stuck to sunomono, 1 stick yakitori, spicy tuna roll, and a couple nigiri pieces. LO ate sunomono and tempura (yes I removed the breading lol)

I've never had japanese, but then I'm not a great fan of fish, let alone raw fish :haha:


----------



## aliss

Slight trick used in bodybuilding here... use non-fat cottage cheese blended as a replacement when making potatoes.

Oh newly-wed, you are missing out! But then I live on the pacific coast and the sushi is to die for...


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I lurve cottage cheese!!

I keep saying that I will try sushi, but then I wimp out at the last minute!! Maybe when travelling would be the best, some right by the coast would be much better than some that has travelled i'm sure!!


----------



## ricschick

peacelovebaby i hope your girls are better soon!!!

well for lunch i have had a dairylea and beetroot sandwich, have bought some low fat bio yogurt so will have a little of that later after dinner. not sure what to have for dinner yet!
well have hoovered everywhere upstairs and down and have cleaned bathroom and toilet so hopefully have burned a few calories! now need to boil up some vegies for jamies dinner later xx


----------



## ricschick

anyone ever used an exercise bike? are they worth it?xx


----------



## choc

Well I survived! I had a small slice of pizza, small slice of quiche, about 6 fat chips and a sausage roll. And I declined the cheese cake! Breakfast was readybrek which was just over a 100 calories. So quite proud of myself.

Ricschick I had an exercise bike once but it made my bum hurt so I never used it!


----------



## zzypeg

ricschick said:


> peacelovebaby i hope your girls are better soon!!!
> 
> well for lunch i have had a dairylea and beetroot sandwich, have bought some low fat bio yogurt so will have a little of that later after dinner. not sure what to have for dinner yet!
> well have hoovered everywhere upstairs and down and have cleaned bathroom and toilet so hopefully have burned a few calories! now need to boil up some vegies for jamies dinner later xx



dairyleee and beetroot sandwhich?...you're not pregnant again are you?? lol,
i do like beetroot though. I have never tried tuna and cheese on a potato but I will I think. Thanks for the tip of cottage cheese, I don't like it but I have ordered some low fat cheese spread to mix with beans to get that cheesey flavour xxxxx

well done to choc too, that sounded like a feast even I don't think I would have declined xxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

mmmm, I've never had dairylea and beetroot together but I bet its good!!

My potato was boring. It was nice, but lacked lashings of butter :haha:

I've never had an exercise bike but imagine it would end up gathering dust in our house! plus we haven't really got the room to have one really!

Choc, you are a star! How on earth did you manage to decline cheesecake?! you're better than me!! :rofl:


----------



## aliss

I find there are a lot better machines than a bike (IMO). Treadmills offer a lot more variety, so do ellipticals etc. Bikes meh to me are just boring, but then I hate biking.

We have an indoor bike (OH used to use it), treadmill, and rower. I prefer the treadmill (although it's all in storage while we sell our place). 

I did a kettlebell workout today and had a smoothie for breakfast, not too hungry which is weird for me cause Im always eating. Will put LO on my back sling and go for a 1hr walk with doggie when he wakes.

January 22, 2011

Circuit 1:
3x15 - Deadlift (16kg)
3x15 - Swing (8kg)
2x2 (each side) - Turkish get-up (8kg)

Circuit 2:
1x10 - Clean (8kg)
1x10 - Snatch (8kg)
1x3 (each side) - Windmill (8kg)

Breakfast: 1/2 cup plain non fat no sugar yogurt, 1/2 cup mangos, 1 tbsp flax oil, 1.5 cup almond milk, vanilla, flax seeds. Don't feel like cooking. OH went to McDs, lol


----------



## zzypeg

oh Mcd's how I love thee!! mind you, where I haven't had one for ages and I have been eating better I wonder if I would like still...or would I be another addict that falls off the wagon and eat 3 big macs in a row and millions of fries?? I ate quite a lot of macdonalds when I was pregnant, esp during the morning sickness period, strange but true. maybe it was like when you have a hangover ( not that I have had one for over a year!!) xxxx


----------



## zzypeg

oh and PS Muller lights at tesco are buy 4 get 4 free!!xxxxx


----------



## peanut56

I find exercise bikes hurt my bum. :haha:


----------



## aliss

This was me 10 minutes after having the baby :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







me.jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: thats fab Aliss!!!

I couldn't eat until the day after, hubby went and brought me KFC. At that point I would have eaten my own leg I was that hungry, I hadn't eaten in days!!


----------



## aliss

I saw your journal tidbit, you had an induction + emerg C sec, yeah, I was induced too (3 days, induced sunday, birth on tues) and I was completely starving. Never inhaled food so fast in my life!!!!!!!!!! How the hell do they expect women to go through that while starving no less? geeez


----------



## jojo_b

zzypeg said:


> oh and PS Muller lights at tesco are buy 4 get 4 free!!xxxxx

I freeze these and they're yummy!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

aliss said:


> I saw your journal tidbit, you had an induction + emerg C sec, yeah, I was induced too (3 days, induced sunday, birth on tues) and I was completely starving. Never inhaled food so fast in my life!!!!!!!!!! How the hell do they expect women to go through that while starving no less? geeez

Its mad isn't it! I started induction on thursday and had c-sec on saturday, then got told off because there wasn't enough urine in the catheter bag. er, THATS BECAUSE YOU WOULDN'T LET ME DRINK SINCE THURSDAY!!!!!


----------



## choc

Ahh thanks Newly and zzypeg! I thought to myself, if I eat it I will spend all day wishing I hadn't. If I don't eat it will I spend all day wishing I had? Prob not, I will be proud of myself instead. That did the trick!


----------



## RedRose

How's everyones weekend so far?

We went to a kids party today and I was starving, the buffet looked so good! I had a spring roll, a mini pizza and a mini cupcake. I bet it was still like 400 calories or something! Believe me, I could have eaten ten of each!

Today I have also eaten:

Belvita breakfast biscuits
Banana
Pear
Hummus and salad on one slice of White bread
Half a baked potato with prawns, 2tsp Marie rose sauce and a tomato and beetroot salad

I will probably have yoghurt and a cup of tea later.

Cor I sound like the very hungry caterpillar!

My poor bubba is teething and has a blocked up nose. I am anticipating a very tiring night. Wish me luck


----------



## KittyVentura

aliss said:


> Went out for Japanese last night :) Stuck to sunomono, 1 stick yakitori, spicy tuna roll, and a couple nigiri pieces. LO ate sunomono and tempura (yes I removed the breading lol)

Lol - Aliss. When you're describing the foods you are eating it's like you're speaking a foreign language to me :haha:


----------



## ricschick

nope defianately NOT pregnant 4 is enough for me lol
beetroot is lovely in a sandwich and its filling too and has zero fat!!!! welldone choc!!!! you have get well power!!!
well dinner for is a piece of cod in batter only 300 cals and 2.0 sat fat so not too bad some spagetti and a poached egg!!yummy


----------



## ricschick

KittyVentura said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Went out for Japanese last night :) Stuck to sunomono, 1 stick yakitori, spicy tuna roll, and a couple nigiri pieces. LO ate sunomono and tempura (yes I removed the breading lol)
> 
> Lol - Aliss. When you're describing the foods you are eating it's like you're speaking a foreign language to me :haha:Click to expand...

me too! lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girls

Totally blew my DD AGAIN!!! This stress is taking its toll...now I'm just plain mad at myself. Had a small pack of chips and a few bites of chocolate. Then a piece of toast..with butter..a few biscuits. Snacking galore. Grrr. Oh well, I will just start anew tomorrow. I don't usually do this badly lol.

Going back to gym tomorrow..gonna get back into running..I loved it before I got pregnant and the weight falls off me when I do it regularly. Now that DH has quit his classes (because his credits aren't transferrable to the states) I will have more of a chance to make time for it. :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah hun, like we said a few pages back, sometimes we'll have a day where the healthiness all goes wrong, just pick back up tomorrow and all will be fine!
I don't envy you running, I hate running! The only time I do it is when I have to at work!!


----------



## zzypeg

jojo_b said:


> zzypeg said:
> 
> 
> oh and PS Muller lights at tesco are buy 4 get 4 free!!xxxxx
> 
> I freeze these and they're yummy!Click to expand...


ooooo.. I didn't know you could freeze them. forgive me for being dim but do you eat them frozen like fozen yogurt or do you just freeze them to keep them longer when they are on offer...I assume it's the first one, oh I am so thick. :haha: 

I have organsied my birthday night out with the girls, it will be my first since having LO. We are going to Pizza Express i have never been there before which is why I chose it. I am going to be the driver though as not only do I have the biggest car, I have no interest in drinking coz of getting up with LO in the morning and also, although I don't intend to diet that night, I am wasting "empty calories" on booze when I could be wasting them on PIZZA and PASTA. xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

zzypeg said:


> jojo_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zzypeg said:
> 
> 
> oh and PS Muller lights at tesco are buy 4 get 4 free!!xxxxx
> 
> I freeze these and they're yummy!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ooooo.. I didn't know you could freeze them. forgive me for being dim but do you eat them frozen like fozen yogurt or do you just freeze them to keep them longer when they are on offer...I assume it's the first one, oh I am so thick. :haha: xxxxxxxClick to expand...

I was just wondering the same!!! xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh I looove running! It wears me out too soon these days though lol..gotta get used to it again.


----------



## KittyVentura

I had a lovely day! Went to visit friends in Bracknell. The men went climbing and me and my friend Clare went for lunch and shopping. Found a shop that does the sweetest cupcake cases. Cupcakes are my thing lol. Didn't have the bacon in the end today but did have some reggae reggae chicken nachos for lunch. I'm about to have pizza so today is a write off day!

Here's a question for you all - If you had to lose a sense - what would you lose and why?

I think I'd go for smell. Not only would I not have to smell bad things but I also wouldn't smell Tiger bread and have to eat the whole loaf lol
xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hmmmm..so very hard to choose. The one I would miss the least would probably be smell. I wanna be able to see, feel, hear my kids and my surroundings...I'd miss that beautiful baby smell though!


----------



## choc

Yeah smell for me as well, couldn't cope without sight or touch and taste is far too important! I love listening to Aidan babble and laugh so need hearing too.

Good question!

For dinner I had 1 pork chop with fat cut off, mashed sweet potatoes (instead of normal mash so no butter added) and loads of veg. I am having 2 glasses of wine tonight though.


----------



## zzypeg

probably smell too...my grandad can't smell anymore and he seems fine. lol. 
TIGER BREAD. OMG!!! I love it too. yes I could eat the whole loaf, when I was young and skinny at work me and my friend used to get a baguette one from sainsburys and a huge tub of chicken, bacon, sweetcorn mayo sandwich filler and scoff the lot for lunch between us......Hmmm and I weigh this much why?? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Yep, it would be smell here too, though when your sense of smell goes, so does some of your taste...

I definitely couldn't cope without seeing and hearing my beautiful girl and feeling her against me or her hand touching mine.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> Yeah smell for me as well, couldn't cope without sight or touch and taste is far too important! I love listening to Aidan babble and laugh so need hearing too.
> 
> Good question!
> 
> For dinner I had 1 pork chop with fat cut off, mashed sweet potatoes (instead of normal mash so no butter added) and loads of veg. I am having 2 glasses of wine tonight though.

Your dinner sounds good!! 

:wine: me loves wine. but am being good, hubby and LO are both poorly so no booze for me! I need to be on the ball! I've only had a few glasses since Holly was born!


----------



## choc

newly-wed77 said:


> choc said:
> 
> 
> Yeah smell for me as well, couldn't cope without sight or touch and taste is far too important! I love listening to Aidan babble and laugh so need hearing too.
> 
> Good question!
> 
> For dinner I had 1 pork chop with fat cut off, mashed sweet potatoes (instead of normal mash so no butter added) and loads of veg. I am having 2 glasses of wine tonight though.
> 
> Your dinner sounds good!!
> 
> :wine: me loves wine. but am being good, hubby and LO are both poorly so no booze for me! I need to be on the ball! I've only had a few glasses since Holly was born!Click to expand...

Thanks! Yes the wine is a treat for me too, we hardly drink, let alone at home, but are treating ourselves tonight!


----------



## ricschick

yep smell for me too altho if i did lose taste id be super slim!lol

oh i really hope i can lose some more weight this week:brat:


----------



## aliss

:rofl: Well to be fair you guys often speak in a different language to me, most of the foods you eat, people here do not eat!!! :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Now I want red wine...lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ugh!!!!

It's almost 1:20am, I need to go to bed but am not tired enough, and because I am sitting here bored, all I want to do is eat!
Hubby bought some mini flapjacks. I sooooooooooo want one! But am not going to, I am being strong!! Instead I have got a pint of water. Its really not the same!!!

Maybe I'll just go to bed and read. Who cares if the lamp wakes hubby up?? Holly won't wake with it, she never does. Hmmmm......


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'd go read! Anything to prevent eating. Hope you get some rest 

4 am and LO is wide awake..just had a bottle. I was hoping she'd go right back to sleep..but it's not looking that way. Now all I wanna do is eat, too!


----------



## KittyVentura

Morning ladies.

So being in the car so much yesterday and Fin sleeping more meant he woke at 7am. Not that I can complain because he still slept perfectly from 7:30 last night but I've got so used to waking at 8 lol. We had lovely cuddles though.

So yesterday was a major blow out. Here's my list of crap I ate:
Belvita Breakfast biscuits
Creme Egg
Half a serving of Reggae Reggae chicken nachos from Lloyds bar
Mini Snickers
1/4 of a regular sized oven pizza (DH didn't cook it properly otherwise it would have been half), couple of bits of garlic bread and 2 chicken gougons
Few Minstrels

Reckon I came it at about 2000 cals for the day which isn't great but shouldn't have done too much damage so long as I'm good the rest of the week. I've accepted responsibility for the bad day, accepted it and today I just move on and get back to normal business. Will be a mostly veg day I think.

Well done for everyone doing well. 

Tomorrow I start my 30 day shred DVD properly now I have my shock absorber bra. Also after a week off the x trainer because of my knee it's finally feeling better so aiming for 15 mins a day this week and slowly build up from there :)

xx


----------



## zzypeg

morning all! well it's sunday the traditional day for diets to go wrong. well I am allowing myself a day off today I am off to MIL for a roast and no doubt apple crumble and custard or cheesecake too. although I am going to try to not over do it the rest of the day, I have had a cereal bar for beakfast and will probably just have some soup later on if i am peckish and some raspberries. what are everyone's plans for today? xxxxxx


----------



## choc

Good morning! Think I am gonna cook a roast today, will bulk up my plate with veg and not use too much oil on the roasties. Any other tips for making it healthier?

Taking Aidan swimming later too, which I'm looking forward too. Hope everyone has a fun day x


----------



## zzypeg

you could use Fry Light on your potatoes, that would make them healthier ( you do need to use more then 1 squirt though) xxxxx


----------



## KittyVentura

You might do this already but I put a small bit of oil in the roasting dish, put in the oven while the potatoes are par-boiling and then that small amount of oil is much runnier and goes further when I add the potatoes :) Xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good morning ladies!!

I am shattered. I did end up going to bed to read last night, then just as I got to a juicy bit in the book my eyes failed me and I had to sleep! But then Holly had other ideas this morning and woke us at 7am.

I have been good though, hubby had bacon & sausage sandwiches. They smelt lush! But all I have had so far today is my breakfast biscuits and a glass of semi skimmed milk!
I would love a roast today, am really in the mood for one, but not going to have one, I think we'll have tomato and chilli meatballs with pasta instead. Yawn!!

Hope you're all ok!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Very tired here too, Allie! We've been up since 4..she had a couple short naps, but nothing long enough to let me get any rest. We went to the beach today..didn't stay long cuz I'm so out of it, I completely forgot her sun hat.

I've decided to take the week off of my alternate day dieting. I'm still going to be eating very small portions and drinking tons of water..but I just can't count calories or stress over what to make at night. There's too much going on! I'm gonna weigh-in on Friday and see how it went. I've had a banana this morning..and MIL made roast (I don't eat meat other than chicken though) but I'll have lots of veggies :) Not too interested in food today.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw hun, you sound weary!! Hope you manage to get a nice rest at some point today!! What is the time difference between SA and UK?
I think it's a good idea for you to take a break from the alternative days, you're going through too much stress and stuff with everything going on with the move etc, counting calories can take a back seat for a bit! Just be sensible and take it easy!!


----------



## ricschick

afternoon ladies!! well i was good last night just had some fat free yogurt before i went to bed, this morning ive had weetabix and we might be going out for dinner but il be good im planning on filling up with salad before my main meal and ofcourse im having no desert. i think me having 2 roast dinners last week really made a difference in how much weight i lost so im avoiding them this week!!

i think having a break plb will be a good idea!!! moving is so stressful xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

yeah, thats my plan! Having my veggies now :) Im not sure of the time diff..its nearly 3 pm now.

We got a carrier for DH to use cuz he doesnt wanna use a wrap (still need to buy material for it lol)..so I was trying it out today. Quite handy! excuse the weird look on my face :haha:...and Abz found something more interesting to look at lol

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1371.snc4/164335_10150145603779809_690444808_7979879_60936_n.jpg

and one more cuz shes cute!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs265.snc6/179352_10150145603604809_690444808_7979876_6950932_n.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw, she is so beautiful! We have a carrier that Hubby uses, I used it once and it bloody hurt!!

It must be a 2hr time difference then, it's almost 1:15 here. 

Ricschick, I am literally craving roast dinner!! still not having one though haha!!


My mum just called, they have booked a lush cottage for a week in cornwall and have asked us to go with them, its in june so will hopefully be nice and warm!! it'll be our first little holiday with Holly!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ohh that'll be fun! Take lots of pics :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I will! I can't wait to take her to the beach!!! am excited already :haha: and I love cornwall, there's some really beautiful spots there, haven't been since I was a kid!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ive never been...we have only stayed in London for a few months before. Thats all of Eng Ive seen...so far!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah, London is ok, but there are some beautiful places, London's a bit busy for my liking, but nice to go for the day or evening!


----------



## choc

Thanks for the tips on the roasties. Kitty - that is what I do, glad it's a 'healthy' way!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

:hi: hello ladies
can i join??
pre-pregnancy i was size 8-10 im now a size 14 and aiming to get back down to a 10.
its nice to know im not alone in my dieting. im currently having special k for breakfast i hate it it tastes like rabbit food, weightwatchers ready meals for my dinner, and a sensible tea (not always sensible :shy: ) im also going to a zumba fitness class twice a week with the girls. im really struggling with snacking though =( i love biscuits, crisps and chesse i love love love cheese. im trying to be good and sticking to it but its so hard !!
<3

forgot to add i need to loose the weiight before sister in laws wedding which is spetember 3rd i want to be a yummy mummy :brat:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey Charlotte! :wave:

Of course you can join! Welcome! Everyone on here is fab, we do a weekly 'weigh in' on a friday and Kitty will update the front with our losses once a month! We have a good natter, the occasional moan and groan and support each other through those cravings!!!

Oh, and if you want the blinkie, I think the code is on pg 38(?) xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Actually, here is the code, PLB designed it and BB made it link to the group! Just take out the space (there's 4 spaces) to make it work!

[ url=https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-weight-loss-fitness/512092-baby-club-weight-loss-group.html][ img]https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/blinkie3.gif[ /img][ /url]


----------



## KittyVentura

Of course. Welcome love.

If you wanted the badge it's on page 37 I think... I'll add you to the front page shortly xxx


----------



## aliss

I'm doing well today, I've been setting myself up badly this week bby not eating for 5 hours after wakeup (LO wakes at 5) so I had breakfast today.

Some eats

Breakfast- 1 slice ezekial toast, 15g peanut butter, 1tsp jam, 1/2 cup 1% cottage cheese
postworkout snack- 1 cup nonfat no sugar yogurt, 1 diced apple, 1 tsp honey, 2tbsp crushed nuts (that sounds owww)


did 30 min of plyometrics & will walk dog today

going grocery shopping today.

Have preplanned the dinners for the week:

SUNDAY- GRILLED SALMON WITH ASPARAGUS. Pg. 36
Salmon, asparagus, brown rice
MONDAY- Turkey burger pg.37
Lean ground turkey, salsa, onion chopped, whole grain bun, green beans
TUESDAY- Citrus baked chicken with glazed carrots p.37
Chicken breast, 1 cup carrots
WEDNESDAY- SLOW COOKER 
Pork loin (already have), potato, carrots
THURSDAY- chicken meatballs
Lean ground chicken, whole grain pasta,tomato sauce, green beans
FRIDAY- steak with broccoli
Flank steak,steamed broccoli
SATURDAY-chicken stirfry
Chicken, broccoli,mushrooms,snowpeas, chicken broth


----------



## jojo_b

newly-wed77 said:


> zzypeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojo_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zzypeg said:
> 
> 
> oh and PS Muller lights at tesco are buy 4 get 4 free!!xxxxx
> 
> I freeze these and they're yummy!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ooooo.. I didn't know you could freeze them. forgive me for being dim but do you eat them frozen like fozen yogurt or do you just freeze them to keep them longer when they are on offer...I assume it's the first one, oh I am so thick. :haha: xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I was just wondering the same!!! xxxxClick to expand...

Yup just eat them like frozen yoghurt. Speaking of which, Ben and Jerry's frozen yoghurt. Oh. My. God. YUMMY! if you're having an ice cream craving, have this instead for half the fat!


----------



## aliss

I loved London, wish I stayed longer, was only there for 3 days :( Some girl at a coffee shop made fun of me cause it took me 5 minutes to figure out which coin was which.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

jojo_b said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zzypeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojo_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zzypeg said:
> 
> 
> oh and PS Muller lights at tesco are buy 4 get 4 free!!xxxxx
> 
> I freeze these and they're yummy!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ooooo.. I didn't know you could freeze them. forgive me for being dim but do you eat them frozen like fozen yogurt or do you just freeze them to keep them longer when they are on offer...I assume it's the first one, oh I am so thick. :haha: xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I was just wondering the same!!! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yup just eat them like frozen yoghurt. Speaking of which, Ben and Jerry's frozen yoghurt. Oh. My. God. YUMMY! if you're having an ice cream craving, have this instead for half the fat!Click to expand...

Mmmm, it's not often I fancy ice cream but when I do it has to be B&J's!! will try to frozen yoghurt one!!



aliss said:


> I loved London, wish I stayed longer, was only there for 3 days :( Some girl at a coffee shop made fun of me cause it took me 5 minutes to figure out which coin was which.

Hahaha, I'm the same when I am on holiday, in the US last year I was a nightmare as all the notes look the same!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

aliss said:


> I loved London, wish I stayed longer, was only there for 3 days :( Some girl at a coffee shop made fun of me cause it took me 5 minutes to figure out which coin was which.

I still do that here in SA lol...Ill be glad to get back to my American money!


----------



## peanut56

Hi everyone.
I had a planned cheat day yesterday....had a get together with some friends. We had KFC for dinner...it tasted great at the time, but then I felt sooo sick. :(
Even though it is noon here, I just got up! (Husband takes care of Hana on Sunday mornings so I can sleep in). I have not slept this late since high school! No breakfast for me, straight to lunch. I plan on having a stuffed chicken breast and broccoli.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oooh a nice lie in is good isn't it!! I love days when hubby is off and looks after Holly in the morning, just an extra hour or two is so nice!

Its mad isn't it, we have something we shouldn't, we should really enjoy it but it makes us feel sick! I reckon its because we know we shouldn't :nope:


----------



## peanut56

Oh yes, it was very nice to sleep in! I kind of feel like I wasted half the day though, but I'll get over it. :)
It's amazing how you can eat healthy for even 2 weeks, and then the slightest amount of grease will make you feel sick!!


----------



## choc

Hi everyone, hope you've enjoyed the last of the weekend! Today I've eaten, 2 slices of brown granary toast and jam, 1 packet of belvita brek biscuits and a roast dinner. Only drunk water today.

I've planned some meals for next week and been to the supermarket to stock up on veg etc. I'm actually looking forward to next week to continue the challenge!


----------



## charlotte-xo

newly-wed77 said:


> Hey Charlotte! :wave:
> 
> Of course you can join! Welcome! Everyone on here is fab, we do a weekly 'weigh in' on a friday and Kitty will update the front with our losses once a month! We have a good natter, the occasional moan and groan and support each other through those cravings!!!
> 
> Oh, and if you want the blinkie, I think the code is on pg 38(?) xx

thankyou :hugs: im desperatley battling cravings ive decided tomorrow is the day i start properly no more biscuits or cheese =(
how do you all stop yourself from snacking in the day. im a SAHM and when alfies asleep i just snack snack and snack some more. its ridiculous really.

forgot to add i weigh 174lbs 

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

peanut56 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I had a planned cheat day yesterday....had a get together with some friends. We had KFC for dinner...it tasted great at the time, but then I felt sooo sick. :(
> Even though it is noon here, I just got up! (Husband takes care of Hana on Sunday mornings so I can sleep in). I have not slept this late since high school! No breakfast for me, straight to lunch. I plan on having a stuffed chicken breast and broccoli.

:shy: i had a kfc on friday night i know i shouldnt have but oh was going so i had mini fillet burger pop corn chicken and corn on the cob =( makes me feel sick thinking about it but it didnt at the time ooh it was nice lol!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I have just changed my snacks, still doing it but rather than biscuits/crisps/choc am having fruit or belvita breakfast biccies, they really fill you up and are good with a coffee!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> Hi everyone, hope you've enjoyed the last of the weekend! Today I've eaten, 2 slices of brown granary toast and jam, 1 packet of belvita brek biscuits and a roast dinner. Only drunk water today.
> 
> I've planned some meals for next week and been to the supermarket to stock up on veg etc. I'm actually looking forward to next week to continue the challenge!

Check you out ms organised!!! well done!!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

newly-wed77 said:


> I have just changed my snacks, still doing it but rather than biscuits/crisps/choc am having fruit or belvita breakfast biccies, they really fill you up and are good with a coffee!!!

ooh are the belvita biccies nice seen them advertised. do they taste like real food or rabbit food lol.

whats everyone doing for exercise ??

im managing to go to zumba classes twice a week and go on the xbox connect thing but just finding it hard to get the will power iykwim im like a coach potato minute alfies settled thats it tv on and out come the biscuits!!

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

newly-wed77 said:


> choc said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, hope you've enjoyed the last of the weekend! Today I've eaten, 2 slices of brown granary toast and jam, 1 packet of belvita brek biscuits and a roast dinner. Only drunk water today.
> 
> I've planned some meals for next week and been to the supermarket to stock up on veg etc. I'm actually looking forward to next week to continue the challenge!
> 
> Check you out ms organised!!! well done!!!Click to expand...

your lo is gorgeous btw youve got some lovely pics


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

charlotte-xo said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> I have just changed my snacks, still doing it but rather than biscuits/crisps/choc am having fruit or belvita breakfast biccies, they really fill you up and are good with a coffee!!!
> 
> ooh are the belvita biccies nice seen them advertised. do they taste like real food or rabbit food lol.
> 
> whats everyone doing for exercise ??
> 
> im managing to go to zumba classes twice a week and go on the xbox connect thing but just finding it hard to get the will power iykwim im like a coach potato minute alfies settled thats it tv on and out come the biscuits!!
> 
> <3Click to expand...

They are good! they taste like real biscuits :haha: Kitty mentioned them and a few of us are now trying them! I have the milk & cereal ones and I like them!!

Exercise I am pretty crap at! I'm doing wii fit as often as I can be bothered :haha: and walking with the pram more than going in the car, if it is walkable I am now doing it, where before I would just go everywhere in the car!! Zumba should do you good! My friend went there and did really well losing weight after her baby!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

charlotte-xo said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> choc said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, hope you've enjoyed the last of the weekend! Today I've eaten, 2 slices of brown granary toast and jam, 1 packet of belvita brek biscuits and a roast dinner. Only drunk water today.
> 
> I've planned some meals for next week and been to the supermarket to stock up on veg etc. I'm actually looking forward to next week to continue the challenge!
> 
> Check you out ms organised!!! well done!!!Click to expand...
> 
> your lo is gorgeous btw youve got some lovely picsClick to expand...

Ah, thank you!! Alfie is pretty lush too!!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

i think i might get myself to asda in the morning and get some of those :thumbup: . im like that too always take the car but ive bought a sling and recently have been walking loads. its such a mission to get out of the house though lol!!. 
yeah zumbas pretty cool actually i go with some friends so its a laugh its just the diet part i need to perfect now. ive decided to really go for it now though i just hate my mummy tummy. 
when i walk my tummy goes one way i my bum goes the other :haha:

oh i love this thread already nice to know its not just me who wants to loose some weight im surrounded by skinny minnies at home. SIL's practically see through and i tell my mum daily she needs to get a custard cream down her neck!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

charlotte-xo said:


> i think i might get myself to asda in the morning and get some of those :thumbup: . im like that too always take the car but ive bought a sling and recently have been walking loads. its such a mission to get out of the house though lol!!.
> yeah zumbas pretty cool actually i go with some friends so its a laugh its just the diet part i need to perfect now. ive decided to really go for it now though i just hate my mummy tummy.
> when i walk my tummy goes one way i my bum goes the other :haha:
> 
> oh i love this thread already nice to know its not just me who wants to loose some weight im surrounded by skinny minnies at home. SIL's practically see through and i tell my mum daily she needs to get a custard cream down her neck!!

:rofl:
Luckily hubby realised this week that he has put weight on too so keeps saying he wants to lose some, though saying that he had bacon & sausage sandwiches this morning while I ate my brekki biccies! He is slim though but when he stood on the wii for the first time in over a year it told him off as he had put on 10lbs :haha:


----------



## charlotte-xo

newly-wed77 said:


> charlotte-xo said:
> 
> 
> i think i might get myself to asda in the morning and get some of those :thumbup: . im like that too always take the car but ive bought a sling and recently have been walking loads. its such a mission to get out of the house though lol!!.
> yeah zumbas pretty cool actually i go with some friends so its a laugh its just the diet part i need to perfect now. ive decided to really go for it now though i just hate my mummy tummy.
> when i walk my tummy goes one way i my bum goes the other :haha:
> 
> oh i love this thread already nice to know its not just me who wants to loose some weight im surrounded by skinny minnies at home. SIL's practically see through and i tell my mum daily she needs to get a custard cream down her neck!!
> 
> :rofl:
> Luckily hubby realised this week that he has put weight on too so keeps saying he wants to lose some, though saying that he had bacon & sausage sandwiches this morning while I ate my brekki biccies! He is slim though but when he stood on the wii for the first time in over a year it told him off as he had put on 10lbs :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: i hate my oh he can eat for england and not put on a single lb i eat the same as him and put on 2 :o its not fair!!

are you on a particullar diet or anything theres so many isnt there. i tried the special k one but it made me so hungry who can survive on two bowls of ceral and one main meal a day its not right lol


----------



## choc

newly-wed77 said:


> choc said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, hope you've enjoyed the last of the weekend! Today I've eaten, 2 slices of brown granary toast and jam, 1 packet of belvita brek biscuits and a roast dinner. Only drunk water today.
> 
> I've planned some meals for next week and been to the supermarket to stock up on veg etc. I'm actually looking forward to next week to continue the challenge!
> 
> Check you out ms organised!!! well done!!!Click to expand...

I do LOVE to be organised! 

Kitty has probably doubled belvita biscuits profits single handedly by introducing them to all of us!!

I gonna order a Just Dance game so that I don't get bored with wii fit all the time. I love a good boogie!

I'm off to bed now, hope we all have a good night with the LO's. xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

charlotte-xo said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlotte-xo said:
> 
> 
> i think i might get myself to asda in the morning and get some of those :thumbup: . im like that too always take the car but ive bought a sling and recently have been walking loads. its such a mission to get out of the house though lol!!.
> yeah zumbas pretty cool actually i go with some friends so its a laugh its just the diet part i need to perfect now. ive decided to really go for it now though i just hate my mummy tummy.
> when i walk my tummy goes one way i my bum goes the other :haha:
> 
> oh i love this thread already nice to know its not just me who wants to loose some weight im surrounded by skinny minnies at home. SIL's practically see through and i tell my mum daily she needs to get a custard cream down her neck!!
> 
> :rofl:
> Luckily hubby realised this week that he has put weight on too so keeps saying he wants to lose some, though saying that he had bacon & sausage sandwiches this morning while I ate my brekki biccies! He is slim though but when he stood on the wii for the first time in over a year it told him off as he had put on 10lbs :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: i hate my oh he can eat for england and not put on a single lb i eat the same as him and put on 2 :o its not fair!!
> 
> are you on a particullar diet or anything theres so many isnt there. i tried the special k one but it made me so hungry who can survive on two bowls of ceral and one main meal a day its not right lolClick to expand...

No, no particular diet, just eating healthier and cutting out the crap! Am terrible at sticking to diets so figure if I do my thing and control it myself I might manage a bit better!! I love special K but couldn't eat it all the time!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> choc said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, hope you've enjoyed the last of the weekend! Today I've eaten, 2 slices of brown granary toast and jam, 1 packet of belvita brek biscuits and a roast dinner. Only drunk water today.
> 
> I've planned some meals for next week and been to the supermarket to stock up on veg etc. I'm actually looking forward to next week to continue the challenge!
> 
> Check you out ms organised!!! well done!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I do LOVE to be organised!
> 
> Kitty has probably doubled belvita biscuits profits single handedly by introducing them to all of us!!
> 
> I gonna order a Just Dance game so that I don't get bored with wii fit all the time. I love a good boogie!
> 
> I'm off to bed now, hope we all have a good night with the LO's. xxClick to expand...

Night night!! xx


----------



## ZekeyMylo2010

Hi guys ive been trying to concieve for nearly 2 years and well no success.
we have had all tests and they have all come back normal. so i believe my weight is the problem. ideally i need to loose 4 stone and be a comfortable size 12 top and bottom so thats my goal to shift this weight and get pregnant.
Cheers guys:happydance:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ZekeyMylo2010 said:


> Hi guys ive been trying to concieve for nearly 2 years and well no success.
> we have had all tests and they have all come back normal. so i believe my weight is the problem. ideally i need to loose 4 stone and be a comfortable size 12 top and bottom so thats my goal to shift this weight and get pregnant.
> Cheers guys:happydance:

Welcome!! :wave:
You're in good company here!!


----------



## peanut56

ZekeyMylo2010 said:


> Hi guys ive been trying to concieve for nearly 2 years and well no success.
> we have had all tests and they have all come back normal. so i believe my weight is the problem. ideally i need to loose 4 stone and be a comfortable size 12 top and bottom so thats my goal to shift this weight and get pregnant.
> Cheers guys:happydance:

Welcome!! :flower:


----------



## peanut56

I'm not having a good day. Well, I haven't eaten anything bad, so that's a positive. But I'm feeling very down on myself today. Do you ever have those days when you look in the mirror and swear you look way fatter than yesterday? That's the kind of day I'm having. :(


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

peanut56 said:


> I'm not having a good day. Well, I haven't eaten anything bad, so that's a positive. But I'm feeling very down on myself today. Do you ever have those days when you look in the mirror and swear you look way fatter than yesterday? That's the kind of day I'm having. :(

Aw hun! Yeah, I have those days and I feel like crap for the rest of the day, but then put it to bed and start afresh the next day, try to stay positive, you're doing so well!!

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_5fVJmKNYROM/S_SSDn_M5VI/AAAAAAAACNc/4UzywwYlGBE/s320/dontworrybeehappysticke.jpg


----------



## ricschick

ZekeyMylo2010 said:


> Hi guys ive been trying to concieve for nearly 2 years and well no success.
> we have had all tests and they have all come back normal. so i believe my weight is the problem. ideally i need to loose 4 stone and be a comfortable size 12 top and bottom so thats my goal to shift this weight and get pregnant.
> Cheers guys:happydance:

hi and welcome to you and charlotte!!!! xxx


----------



## ricschick

well not having a roast dinner went out the window!!! mil came over instead a cooked, but on the plus side i only had chicken with mostly veg altho i do love a roast potatoe!!! all ive had today is weetabix for brekkie a dairylea and beetroot sandwich a banana and my dinner so not to bad considering! going to do more exercise this week will run up and down the stairs until my fitness dvd arrives and df gets the wii fit back!!! nite nite ladies xxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ricschick said:


> well not having a roast dinner went out the window!!! mil came over instead a cooked, but on the plus side i only had chicken with mostly veg altho i do love a roast potatoe!!! all ive had today is weetabix for brekkie a dairylea and beetroot sandwich a banana and my dinner so not to bad considering! going to do more exercise this week will run up and down the stairs until my fitness dvd arrives and df gets the wii fit back!!! nite nite ladies xxx

SNAP!!!!! :rofl:

I think I actually talked myself in to having one!! But cooked it as healthy as I could and loaded up on veggies!! I guess I got a lot of work to do this week!!! 
nite nite xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

morning ladies :hugs:

I'm feeling a little better today. Still have millions of things to do and sell, but we're on the ball. It's feeling so official now!

Welcome to the new ladies..so glad to have you here :D

I haven't had breakfast yet, gonna have a bowl of cereal with skim milk. Planning on having a very light day! (don't they always start that way? :haha: )


----------



## Terrilea

I had an okay weekend, stuck to my weetabix for breakfast and poached eggs for lunch, but both nights had steak and a few chips. Went for an hour run last night with my friend, weighed myself this morning and was still 12st so haven't put anything on or lost anything. I'm aiming for a 2lb loss by friday.
Good Luck everyone for this week! x x x x


----------



## RedRose

Morning ladies! Welcome newbies, good luck :thumbup:

Well I'm pleased to say my bubba is feeling much better now. She had a great sleep and a Karvol plug in, raised cot, saline nasal solution, Vick's chest rub and Calpol did the trick! Of course I'm going to have to do every single one of those things again tonight!!

Bad news is the bug has been passed to me and I feel rough. But it's OK, I did say that I wanted to take it away from her and have it x10, and it seems to have worked.

Just having my scalding hot tea and Belvitas :coffee:.

Weekend wasn't too bad, hubby bought loads of chocolate and I just had a little bit. Went to my mums yesterday and had roast beef and 2 yorkshire puddings... :blush: it was delicious though.

Right mush dash, baby is calling me....


----------



## charlotte-xo

ZekeyMylo2010 said:


> Hi guys ive been trying to concieve for nearly 2 years and well no success.
> we have had all tests and they have all come back normal. so i believe my weight is the problem. ideally i need to loose 4 stone and be a comfortable size 12 top and bottom so thats my goal to shift this weight and get pregnant.
> Cheers guys:happydance:

:hi: welcome ive just joined too =)
good lucki hope you get your bfp soon

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

morning ladies.
ive been good so far 1 cup tea cut my sugar down from 4 :shy: to 2.
had a bowl of special k, think i might have beef hotpot later for lunch (weightwatchers)
going to asda to get some belvita biscuits everyone seems to like them on here so hoping there nice lol.

whats everyone got planned today.

<3


----------



## KittyVentura

Welcome new members - You've both been added to the member list on the front page

Well all I've added the code for the blinkie, weigh in day and a Belvita plug on post 1 to keep it current.

Charlotte - I'm having Belvitas at about 9:30 for breakfast, lunch will be a WW chicken hotpot and tonight I'm doing a beef curry. I add a bag of steamfresh veg to the WW meals at lunch to help keep me fuller for longer... I'll probably add one later to my curry so I can have less curry and rice and fill up on veg :) Oh and for my hotdrinks and cereal I have granulated sweetener. Honestly tastes just as good as sugar but with almost no calories 

How's everyone doing? xx


----------



## charlotte-xo

KittyVentura said:


> Welcome new members - You've both been added to the member list on the front page
> 
> Well all I've added the code for the blinkie, weigh in day and a Belvita plug on post 1 to keep it current.
> 
> Charlotte - I'm having Belvitas at about 9:30 for breakfast, lunch will be a WW chicken hotpot and tonight I'm doing a beef curry. I add a bag of steamfresh veg to the WW meals at lunch to help keep me fuller for longer... I'll probably add one later to my curry so I can have less curry and rice and fill up on veg :) Oh and for my hotdrinks and cereal I have granulated sweetener. Honestly tastes just as good as sugar but with almost no calories
> 
> How's everyone doing? xx

oh i never thought of sweetners :dohh: i need to cut down on sugar when i think i used to have 4 it makes me feel :sick:
i think ill start and add veg to my ww meals to theere ok quite filling but could just do with that something extra. thanks!!

what do you do for snacks?? at the minute im snacking on grapes but there getting boring now lol


----------



## KittyVentura

Oooh I really try hard not to snack. That's more do-able by forcing myself to wait til 9:30 for breakfast. Means I'm hungry right now but the rest of the day is easier because I started eating later.

If I do snack these are common choices:
Small glass of innocent smoothie (Apple, Kiwi and Lime is nom)
Cheesestring
Piece of toast made with WW bread
Apple
Pack of Wotsits
More Belvitas (wooooo)

xx


----------



## RedRose

Lol @ cool people eat Belvitas :lol:

I've been mostly snacking on fruit too hun. Melon is good, I leave it in the fridge and cut a slice off as and when. I've also been getting big tubs of organic yoghurt rather than portion size pots, and putting a big spoonful of that over chopped fruit.

Also, when I remember, I cut up veg like carrot, cucumber, peppers, celery etc into batons and keep them in a tub in the fridge, and then I dip them in hummus and salsa as a snack.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I can't get Belvitas here! WAH lol

Well I've done alright this morning..we went to the local fruit n veg store and loaded up. For breakfast I had 

1 slice bread
1 tbsp organic peanut butter 
small banana
small glass fresh OJ

Lunch will be:
carrot sticks and yogurt
2 cream crackers with tiiiny dab of low fat cream cheese (major craving today)

Dinner: 
Making spicy meatballs for the family..but I won't be eating that.
Think I'll have a cup of tomato soup and a salad.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

RedRose, glad to hear your LO slept well! Sucks that you're getting it now though..."be careful what you wish for" :haha: Take care


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning all!

I'm just sitting with my coffee and my brekkie biscuits! have a busy day ahead of me so will catch up later, just thought I'd say Hi and hope you all have a great day!! xx


----------



## choc

Morning girls, and welcome to the newbies! 
Had a fairly good night til 6am then was a nightmare til 8.30!
Sorry you have got the lurgy RR :hugs:

Seems like a few of us had roast dinners yesterday, makes me feel better!!

Ready brek for brekky this morning, gonna make soup for lunch. It's meant to have double cream in but I'm swopping it for half fat creme fraiche.

Wii fit time now!


----------



## choc

Also can you all stop changing your avatars, I am easily confused!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

choc said:


> Morning girls, and welcome to the newbies!
> Had a fairly good night til 6am then was a nightmare til 8.30!
> Sorry you have got the lurgy RR :hugs:
> 
> Seems like a few of us had roast dinners yesterday, makes me feel better!!
> 
> Ready brek for brekky this morning, gonna make soup for lunch. It's meant to have double cream in but I'm swopping it for half fat creme fraiche.
> 
> Wii fit time now!

ooo can i be ever so cheeky and ask what soup your having and is it easy to make. do you know if you can make the soup and then freeze it??

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

RedRose said:


> Lol @ cool people eat Belvitas :lol:
> 
> I've been mostly snacking on fruit too hun. Melon is good, I leave it in the fridge and cut a slice off as and when. I've also been getting big tubs of organic yoghurt rather than portion size pots, and putting a big spoonful of that over chopped fruit.
> 
> Also, when I remember, I cut up veg like carrot, cucumber, peppers, celery etc into batons and keep them in a tub in the fridge, and then I dip them in hummus and salsa as a snack.

thanks good idea about storing in the fridge i think thats why i used to snack on biscuits and crisps i just couldnt be bothered to chop and alfie wouldnt let me anyway lol..but im going to start and do it the night before.

great advice!!


----------



## choc

charlotte-xo said:


> choc said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls, and welcome to the newbies!
> Had a fairly good night til 6am then was a nightmare til 8.30!
> Sorry you have got the lurgy RR :hugs:
> 
> Seems like a few of us had roast dinners yesterday, makes me feel better!!
> 
> Ready brek for brekky this morning, gonna make soup for lunch. It's meant to have double cream in but I'm swopping it for half fat creme fraiche.
> 
> Wii fit time now!
> 
> ooo can i be ever so cheeky and ask what soup your having and is it easy to make. do you know if you can make the soup and then freeze it??
> 
> <3Click to expand...

I love making soup, I make allsorts but today is butternut squash. I just peel and dice it, boil it in some veg stock with some onion or leeks. When it's all soft I blend it and add the creme fraiche. Then you can either freeze it, pop in fridge or reheat it and eat then!


----------



## ricschick

morning troops!
well brekkie was weetabix as norm, not sure what to have for lunch but dinner is shepperds pie which mil made yesterday too so all i have to do is pop it in the open for half an hour! will do some veg with it so will have less pie more vege, 
ive bought the clare nasir fitness dvd from ebay so waiting for that to come! so until then im just going to move more and start the running up and down the stairs and star jump and might dance round the living room with some music ofcourse lol no late dinners either this week i think this will make a real difference! going shopping tomorrow so will stock up on healthy options carot stick and homus what a good idea!!!!:thumbup:
also im planning on buying a swimsuit this month a size smaller so that will help with motivation!!


----------



## choc

ricschick said:


> morning troops!
> well brekkie was weetabix as norm, not sure what to have for lunch but dinner is shepperds pie which mil made yesterday too so all i have to do is pop it in the open for half an hour! will do some veg with it so will have less pie more vege,
> ive bought the clare nasir fitness dvd from ebay so waiting for that to come! so until then im just going to move more and start the running up and down the stairs and star jump and might dance round the living room with some music ofcourse lol no late dinners either this week i think this will make a real difference! going shopping tomorrow so will stock up on healthy options carot stick and homus what a good idea!!!!:thumbup:
> also im planning on buying a swimsuit this month a size smaller so that will help with motivation!!

Genius idea with the swimsuit! Let me know how the Clare Nasir dvd is when you get it, I think it's had good reviews.

Not sure whats for dinner yet, meant to be chicken pie with leeks and filo pastry, but forgot to buy the chicken!


----------



## zzypeg

hi all, welcome to the new ladies..good luck on your weight loss journys.

well Sorry i never checked in yesterday again but I have been very ill, had dinner at MIL complete with apple crumble and custard very yummy indeed. got home around 3.30pm and was sick and bad right through til 12 this morning and after that, didn't get a wink of sleep-tossing and turning all night!! I feel horrible still but it was such a struggle to feed and change LO last night DH is working away in france and MIL and SIL had just left to go up to London!! I had noone to come and help!! so this morning I have not been sick but haven'e had anything but a slimfast shake and a few drinks. I was eating ice lollies at 1.40am as I was so thirsty and needed sugar but whatever I drank was coming straight back up. 

well I did have a sneaky weigh in yesterday, just so i could keep check before massive dinner at MIL. and I weighed this morning as I got up feeling very skinny. lol.
Wii fit says in 24 hours I have lost 6lb!!!!!!! WTF. I do expect that to come back on though. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

zzypeg said:


> hi all, welcome to the new ladies..good luck on your weight loss journys.
> 
> well Sorry i never checked in yesterday again but I have been very ill, had dinner at MIL complete with apple crumble and custard very yummy indeed. got home around 3.30pm and was sick and bad right through til 12 this morning and after that, didn't get a wink of sleep-tossing and turning all night!! I feel horrible still but it was such a struggle to feed and change LO last night DH is working away in france and MIL and SIL had just left to go up to London!! I had noone to come and help!! so this morning I have not been sick but haven'e had anything but a slimfast shake and a few drinks. I was eating ice lollies at 1.40am as I was so thirsty and needed sugar but whatever I drank was coming straight back up.
> 
> well I did have a sneaky weigh in yesterday, just so i could keep check before massive dinner at MIL. and I weighed this morning as I got up feeling very skinny. lol.
> Wii fit says in 24 hours I have lost 6lb!!!!!!! WTF. I do expect that to come back on though. xxxxxxxxxxx


Aw hun! I do hope you're feeling much better now!!! Yeah, you will have lost that in fluids, as you start to replace them you'll put some of the weight back on probably, though maybe not all!!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

:shock:


zzypeg said:


> hi all, welcome to the new ladies..good luck on your weight loss journys.
> 
> well Sorry i never checked in yesterday again but I have been very ill, had dinner at MIL complete with apple crumble and custard very yummy indeed. got home around 3.30pm and was sick and bad right through til 12 this morning and after that, didn't get a wink of sleep-tossing and turning all night!! I feel horrible still but it was such a struggle to feed and change LO last night DH is working away in france and MIL and SIL had just left to go up to London!! I had noone to come and help!! so this morning I have not been sick but haven'e had anything but a slimfast shake and a few drinks. I was eating ice lollies at 1.40am as I was so thirsty and needed sugar but whatever I drank was coming straight back up.
> 
> well I did have a sneaky weigh in yesterday, just so i could keep check before massive dinner at MIL. and I weighed this morning as I got up feeling very skinny. lol.
> Wii fit says in 24 hours I have lost 6lb!!!!!!! WTF. I do expect that to come back on though. xxxxxxxxxxx

 6lb in 24 hours.
can i ask are you on the slim fast diet, if so hows it going. i was going to do this after trying special k (i was constantly hungry lol) does it fill you for the day until you have your evening meal??

hope you feel better soon 

<3


----------



## ricschick

zzypeg said:


> hi all, welcome to the new ladies..good luck on your weight loss journys.
> 
> well Sorry i never checked in yesterday again but I have been very ill, had dinner at MIL complete with apple crumble and custard very yummy indeed. got home around 3.30pm and was sick and bad right through til 12 this morning and after that, didn't get a wink of sleep-tossing and turning all night!! I feel horrible still but it was such a struggle to feed and change LO last night DH is working away in france and MIL and SIL had just left to go up to London!! I had noone to come and help!! so this morning I have not been sick but haven'e had anything but a slimfast shake and a few drinks. I was eating ice lollies at 1.40am as I was so thirsty and needed sugar but whatever I drank was coming straight back up.
> 
> well I did have a sneaky weigh in yesterday, just so i could keep check before massive dinner at MIL. and I weighed this morning as I got up feeling very skinny. lol.
> Wii fit says in 24 hours I have lost 6lb!!!!!!! WTF. I do expect that to come back on though. xxxxxxxxxxx

ah you poor thing theres nothing worse then being sick is there especially with no one to help! i hope your feeling better today and just try to drink plenty :hugs:


----------



## zzypeg

Hiya..no I don't exactly follow the slimfast diet, I do have their bars and shakes for breakfast as they are quick and easy and sometimes if i know I am going to be out and about, I will take a meal bar to stop me getting a massive sandwich from tesco, a sausage and bean slice from gregs or slipping into the drive-thru. lol. I do try and stick to their calorie plan though (220ish for breakfast and lunch 3 snacks of around 100 cals and 600 for dinner) so you can plan your own meals for more filling things. I had a shake this morning as I wasn't exactly sure I was ready for solids again lol but I was hungry. xxxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

well lunch is 2 poached eggs on 50/50 bread. and have managed to drink a pink of water (with a little squash) and am on my 2nd. (i find it hard to drink alot) sop hopefully should keep me full til dinner, have done some star jumps which actually really get ya heart going and knacker ya out! i did 40 so once my lunch has gone down il do another 40 every little helps!!!!


----------



## KittyVentura

Just killed 20 mins of the cross trainer and I feel like I'm going to die. So unfit :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I havent worked out in like a week :( argh.


----------



## zzypeg

kitty-you must be knackered!! I hate cross trainers, and all fitness equipment for that matter. lol xxxx


----------



## ricschick

KittyVentura said:


> Just killed 20 mins of the cross trainer and I feel like I'm going to die. So unfit :(

welldone you!!!!!


----------



## RedRose

Ladies I am completely full up from lunch, I went to M&S and got a ready meal from their 'feel fuller for longer' range. I had a chicken and prawn with noodle dish and it was really nice. Absolutely massive and 390 calories. I put some hot sauce on it and it was lovely. They are on offer too till the end of jan, £1.99 instead of £2.99.

Will definitely keep me going until tea tonight. :thumbup:

I am going to do homemade lean beef burgers and have mine with a beetroot salad.


----------



## choc

Well done Kitty, better than my 17mins of wii fit before Aidan woke up!
PLB don't stress that you haven't worked out, you've got alot on your plate at the moment!


----------



## KittyVentura

Mmmmmm buuuuurgers. I might do lean burgers next week. What's your recipe?

Got our meals sorted this week. I do like a menu so we know almost 10 days in advance what we're eating... oooh exciting lol. This week it's:

Mon - Beef Curry
Tues - Brocolli & Spinach pasta bake
Weds - Pork tenderloin with roasties and ved (mini roast)
Thurs - Chicken Enchiblahblahs (enchiladas but I find Enchiblahblahs more fun to say)
Fri - Fish with new potatoes and veg.

Lunches are either tune and veg or WW meals and veg.

Woooo xx


----------



## ricschick

45 more star jumps bladder not what it was lol jamie stopped and just stared at me with mouth open so funny lol


----------



## choc

I love a menu to! We've got:
Mon: chicken/leek/butternut squash pie with filo pastry and colcannon
Tues: Spaghetti with pesto and low fat creme cheese sauce.
Wed: pork chops with sweet potato gratin
Haven't got further than that yet. All with lots of veg!

Kitty how do you make your broccoli and spinach pasta bake?


----------



## KittyVentura

I'll let you know when I've done it. First time this week and not using a recipe lol x


----------



## aliss

It's only 7:45am here... :sleep: Already had breakfast (1/2 cup cottage cheese 1%, 15g peanut butter, 1tsp jam, 1 slice ezekial bread, green tea). Gonna do some cardio when LO goes down for his nap in 45 minutes and then clean the house for another showing today. Dinner menu is salmon with broccoli


----------



## charlotte-xo

just got myself some belvitas theyre lovely!!

had a ww hot pot for dinner suprisingly tasty, this diet things not so bad actually.

for dinner having M&S pizza ciabata things tomato and mozerella with salad and then off to zumba at 7:00. leaving alfie with oh =( its only for an hour but i miss him lol atleast they can have an all boys evening.

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

choc said:


> I love a menu to! We've got:
> Mon: chicken/leek/butternut squash pie with filo pastry and colcannon
> Tues: Spaghetti with pesto and low fat creme cheese sauce.
> Wed: pork chops with sweet potato gratin
> Haven't got further than that yet. All with lots of veg!
> 
> Kitty how do you make your broccoli and spinach pasta bake?

im actually drooling everything sounds delicious!!

and im attempting to make the butternut squash soup tomorrow for lunch 

<3


----------



## peanut56

You guys always have such elaborate meals! Am I the only one here who can't cook?? :rofl: 
My scale is stuck!! I'm still about a half pound heavier than last Wednesday and other than my little cheat meal on Saturday I've been very good. :brat:


----------



## brunettebimbo

WOW you girls can talk!! :lol:

Well I well and truly fell off, crashed and burned the diet wagon this weekend, I had a total blow out!! :( I feel bad but it's made me more determined to do better.

We still haven't been food shopping yet, we are going tonight so I will start properly tomorrow. I have the Belvita's on my shopping list!! :)


----------



## zzypeg

well currently I have got some dinner in the oven as starting to feel a bit hungry, going to take it slow and have 1/2 toad in the hole from tesco (if I do ok I can have the other half, if not I can have it tomoz) some peas and a little bit of mash. apart from the shake this morning, this will be the first thing I have eaten in 24hours. I hope I am feeling better and get a good nights sleep tonight as I want to blitz the house before DH gets back from france as wednesday and thursday we have baby things on. he should be back thursday all being well. xxxxxx


----------



## charlotte-xo

brunettebimbo said:


> WOW you girls can talk!! :lol:
> 
> Well I well and truly fell off, crashed and burned the diet wagon this weekend, I had a total blow out!! :( I feel bad but it's made me more determined to do better.
> 
> We still haven't been food shopping yet, we are going tonight so I will start properly tomorrow. I have the Belvita's on my shopping list!! :)

belvitas are yummy.!!
i had a day like that dont worry about it. just make up for it this week lol

<3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I will try!! SHould be ok when we actually have healthy food in! :)

I need to get something to eat now, I'm hungry and don't want to go food shopping on a hungry stomach but I don't know what to have!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

if i were you have anything and then start properly tomorrow =)
i know what you mean about not having anything healthy in, my oh and my mum love to eat chocolate and biscuits so im surrounded by junk lol..but ive got my own little cupboard. i get food envy :haha:
you on any particullar diet or just eating more healthy
<3


----------



## choc

Ahh thanks Charlotte, hope it all ends up yummy!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I just plan on eating healthier.
I'm going to start eating oatmeal aswell as it's good for my breastmilk supply :)


----------



## charlotte-xo

brunettebimbo said:


> I just plan on eating healthier.
> I'm going to start eating oatmeal aswell as it's good for my breastmilk supply :)

aw brill!! hope it gets some results for you, im just eating better too, belvita biscuits for breakfast, weightwatchers meals in the day and healthy meal for tea.

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

choc said:


> Ahh thanks Charlotte, hope it all ends up yummy!!

me too :thumbup: 

never made soup before always bought it but when its home made its meant to be so much better!!

<3


----------



## RedRose

The burger recipe I use is a Jamie Oliver one:

https://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/beef-recipes/a-cracking-burger

I use lean organic beef mince and fry them in a dry griddle pan, which drains off the fat, then blot them with kitchen paper. We had them today in wholemeal baps with lots of salad, beetroot and gherkins, and extra light mayo and chilli jam. Was delicious!! :thumbup:

BrunetteBimbo- your new avatar is soooo sweet :cloud9:


----------



## aliss

Pheeewww I'm tired. Did 30 minutes of streneous intervals (shaun T insanity) and I'm dead! Still thinking of lifting in the gym later.

Some eats, 1 cup greek yogurt, cinnamon, 1 tsp honey, 1 chopped apple, 2tbsp chopped nuts (post workout)


----------



## choc

charlotte-xo said:


> choc said:
> 
> 
> Ahh thanks Charlotte, hope it all ends up yummy!!
> 
> me too :thumbup:
> 
> never made soup before always bought it but when its home made its meant to be so much better!!
> 
> <3Click to expand...

I used to buy, but since making my own I can't have shop soup anymore, I find it disgusting.

Forgot to say you can add milk/creme fraiche if you want to make it creamy.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good grief, I've just had like a million pages to catch up on with this thread! :haha:
Hope you're all doing ok today, I am gutted, went shopping and forgot my brekki biccies! I've been having them every day and they have been filling me really well for the morning! Will have to go out to the shops again tomorrow!

I just had a bit of a shock, Holly managed to roll out of her nest and land on the rug! She didn't cry or anything and its only about 7 inches off the floor, there's no lumps, bumps or marks and she took her bottle ok after, but it was her first fall and really shook me up!!


----------



## KittyVentura

Oh no - poor Holly. I clippe Fin's finger tip last week when doing his nails and like Holly he didn't even notice but that made me really upset and I was shaking and crying. I think it makes you realise they COULD get hurt and that's a very scary thing.

I think my period is on the way. Had a great day today foodwise but feel mad bloated and heavy and fat. I bloat SO much when AF is hanging around :(

On the upside I made cupcakes today. Didn't eat any but Ian assures me they are the best I've made yet. Woo-hoo xxx


----------



## choc

Mmmmm cupcakes............


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

hehe you chatterboxes!

I am so very tired right now. Just got LO down but not counting on her sleeping all night cuz she had a 4 hr nap today. She just didn't want to stay awake.

It's 10:30 pm here. I did pretty good on my non-diet diet. Small portions of whatever I had. Haven't felt stuffed..but haven't felt hungry, so I'm good :D


----------



## choc

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> hehe you chatterboxes!
> 
> I am so very tired right now. Just got LO down but not counting on her sleeping all night cuz she had a 4 hr nap today. She just didn't want to stay awake.
> 
> It's 10:30 pm here. I did pretty good on my non-diet diet. Small portions of whatever I had. Haven't felt stuffed..but haven't felt hungry, so I'm good :D

Well done PLB, hope your night isn't too bad :sleep:


----------



## KittyVentura

Well done love xx


----------



## charlotte-xo

got back from zumba half an hour ago im wiped lol!!. 

choc-thanks for all the tips i cant wait to get started tomorrow =)..can i just add i hate your avatar pic it makes me want chocolate :haha:

kittyventura-bought some belvita biccies today and there yummy.

newly-wed77-aww i hope holly's ok. i bet you were so shocked. weve just ordered a nest i think its called gant farm nest cant wait to see alfie in it lol hell love it i just hope he doesnt roll out !!

<3


----------



## jojo_b

Can you all do an AF-dance for me pleeeeeaaase! I'm huge and moody and eating crap. Stop lurking please AF and get on with it!


----------



## ricschick

you guys are so organised!!! i bearly no whats for dinner half hour before i make it lol!!
ahh poor holly bless her but they can be tough little things lol. must buy some of these belvita biscuits!!! they do sound yummy!!!

well ive had a good day today i think!, ive had weetabix for brekkie poached eggs on toast for lunch and shepperds pie for dinner but had that at around 4.30/5, so i had a bowl of weetabix this evening and a little fat free yougurt. 2 cups of tea allday and juice. i will be glad once my dvd comes so i can get on with that im planning on doing it on a mon,weds and fri, i think if i was to do it everyday not only would it kill me lol but id get bored of it!


----------



## peanut56

Tonight I have floor hockey and I'm super excited for it! I played for years, and then took time off after finding out I was pregnant. I haven't played in almost a year. I think it's going to be pretty painful, since there's a lot of running involved, but I'm hoping Strollercize and my Biggest Loser workout DVD's have prepared me a little bit for it.
But I'm excited, it'll be good exercise and fun at the same time...those things don't usually mix for me :)


----------



## ricschick

welldone peanut your doing fab!!!!!!!!!!! i bet your gonna have so much fun!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hello! well Holly seems ok, she has settled to bed and still no lumps/bumps/bruises so hopefully all ok!! But I have done zero exercise today! I went to the shops and called in to see a friend then spent ages sorting out all my photographs, with Holly 'duties' in between I just didn't have the time to exercise!! Soooooo not good!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

charlotte-xo said:


> newly-wed77-aww i hope holly's ok. i bet you were so shocked. weve just ordered a nest i think its called gant farm nest cant wait to see alfie in it lol hell love it i just hope he doesnt roll out !!
> 
> <3

Just keep an eye on him lol! Holly naps in there, she had just woken, did an extra big stretch and kicked herself out of it!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning, girls..*yawwwwwn*

https://edwardcheever.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/bad_morning.jpg

This is what I feel like right now. LOL.

These late night/early mornings are really catching up with me. Got another busy day ahead, so no time to whine (except here hehe) I'm now positive that Abbey is teething. Ugh poor baby. I've given her paracetamol..I hate giving meds, but I had to resort to something. It seemed to help. I don't see any tooth buds coming yet..so it'll be a long couple of months!!

Gonna try not to weigh myself till friday...I'm normally an everyday weigher..so it's already bugging me :haha: Just hope I see a loss then!

Definitely having a light day again today. I think tomorrow we're going out to lunch, so I'll save my cals for that :)

Hope you girls have a wonderful day. :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

double post!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Damn!! I forgot my biccys when I went shopping last night :(


----------



## RedRose

PLB- it's like I'm looking in a mirror!!

Oh man, today I will mostly drinking honey and lemon and going 'uuuuuuh' :coffee:

Hubby has a week off though, hooray! You might think that sounds like I have extra help, but it's more like having another child to look after!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

newly-wed77 said:


> Hello! well Holly seems ok, she has settled to bed and still no lumps/bumps/bruises so hopefully all ok!! But I have done zero exercise today! I went to the shops and called in to see a friend then spent ages sorting out all my photographs, with Holly 'duties' in between I just didn't have the time to exercise!! Soooooo not good!!

aw dont worry about it, just make sure the next time you do any exercise you work twice as hard. mind you with all the running around we do after the lo's surely that must burn some serious calories. i might buy one of those step counters to see how many i do in a day just running around after alfie lol

glad holly's ok. its so scary when they bump themselves, alfie was in his swing chair the other week and the toy bar that goes across it came away from the side and banged the side of his head, he waited about 5 seconnds before crying i think he was in shock lol


----------



## KittyVentura

Morning lovelies.

RedRose - I hate it when Ian's home... I love his company but it means I have to wok twice as hard to clean up after 2 pampered pooches lol.

How are we all today? xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not too bad thanks :)

Good start to the day...weetabix!

I probably won't be around much today which is probably a good thing because I won't sit and eat!

I'm driving at 11.30 for 2 hours, Tristan is going to his Godmummys whilst I am on my lesson then we will probably stay there for a bit! They are dieting too so there will be no temptations!

How are you?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Looks like everyones up now :) DH surprised me with a "why don't you take a lil nap and I'll look after the baby" this morning. AMAZING!!!! That hr of sleep made a huge difference, tho I still look like the green guy :haha:

Breakfast this morning:

5 scrambled egg whites
Teeny bit of cheddar cheese
tsp of ketchup

169 calories/24 g protein

~~
I know exactly what you mean by having an extra kid when the man is home. Mine's been home for weeks now..he's quit his classes here, but will start back once we get to the states. It's gonna be a loooooong couple of months!


----------



## choc

Morning! All good here, Aidan slept well. Won't be on much today and no time for exercise so fridays weigh in is not looking good for me. Hardly done any this week.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning all! And PLB, where did you get that pic of me from?! I thought I had kept it well hidden!!! Well, it's off to the docs for us this morning, Holly's cold went right to her chest and she is soooo wheezy it's awful! My friend text me to go out for lunch today, I wouldn't go anyway with Holly being poorly but had to remind her I am dieting awell haha, I'd only end up eating a massive burger or something!!! 

Aw Charlotte, hope Alfie was ok after his swing incident!! 

Jojo I did an AF dance for you, hope it worked!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww poor lil thing..hope shes ok. Glad youre taking her in.

Good job resisting temptation too!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks, I just want to see if they can do anything to help, she really sounds like she is struggling to breathe, my poor baby!!


----------



## zzypeg

good morning to all...

sorry to hear about all the poorly, teething and accident prone babies, sending them all big hugs and hope they are all good soon.

well the dinner managed to stay down last night and I had a good nights sleep, but I have woken up feeling sick again, not like i could be sick but just nauseous. managed 1/2 a bowl of "special flakes" (some kind of tesco cheapo special k! lol) but the berries in it were really nice. I really need to get on with some housework now so wishing you all a good day and I will back to check in later.

hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

Ah newly i hope she feels better they will probably give you somw antibiotics. my emma wasnt herself this morning either was a little pale but i think it was mostly because she was tired they were in bed by 7pm but stayed awake til 9pm!:growlmad: the little monkeys!! so i took her to school with me while i took ellie and she said she felt fine so i took her into class and after a few tears she went in with the teacher, i told them to call me if she doesnt feel well, no phone call as yet so fingers crossed early night for them again tonight until they learn to go to sleep lol........
well weetabix again this morning, not sure what lunch will be am going shopping later so will stock up and will buy some belvitas better right them on the list before i forget!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw hun, hope Emma is ok too!!

We've been to the doctor, she has a temperature and is rattly but the doc said the best bet it to keep doing what we have been doing (nasal spray, suctioning snot, etc) and to give calpol. Well, Holly point blank refuses to swallow calpol but we have got it down her by smuggling it into her bottle. She's quite whiney and clingy bless her! She fell asleep all by herself before we went out, she has only ever done that once before! She was lay on her playmat kicking around then the next thing you know, she is fast asleep!

Have just sent hubby to the shops to get some bits and made sure I put my breakfast biccies on the list, I can't believe I forgot them yesterday! I really missed them this morning!!!


----------



## ricschick

ah bless her putting it in the bottle is a good idea!! i put mine a syringe and put it to the side of his mouth so with his natural reflex he swollows it.i hope shes feeling better tomorrow!

well quite proud of me self ive just done another workout with other dvd i have its a bit dated but very informative and does the job:happydance:, i shoud recieve my clare nasir one tomorrow! and ive had spagetti on toast and a banana.:thumbup:


----------



## RedRose

Glad little Holly is ok, we got a Calpol plug in vaporiser thing the other day and that seems to be working well. Have you tried something like that maybe?

So glad is not just me who gets annoyed when the man is at home :haha:

Well ladies I am well off the diet wagon today. We went out for an impromptu lunch and I had a fruit smoothie, a goats cheese and red pepper foccacia sandwich with potato wedges and hot sauce. THEN I got a big chunk of rocky road fudge from a street vendor :blush:

I'm not even a little bit sorry it was delicious! :haha:

Soup and salad fo dinner tonight!

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hehehe! bless you! I feel like falling off the wagon but need to make up for the roast dinner I had on sunday!!

Thanks hun, I haven't seen the vaporisers before! I'll have a look and give it a try!!

Its another lazy day here, Holly is very clingy so not much hope of exercise other than the moving around with her! 

Hubby has been to the shops, I have new flavour brekkie biccies! Oat ones, I usually have the milk & cereals ones, but they sound good!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

aww glad Holly is ok..you're doin good, momma :)

zzypeg, hope you fell better soon. :hugs: When I hear nausea, I always think "pregnancy?" :haha:

ricschick..must be hard getting kids that young to sleep! I remember my 1 being hard..I can't imagine 3 well 4..but the baby you prob get to sleep at a diff time lol. Your kids are spaced so well in ages..I really wanted to do that..but it just didn't work out that way. I have an 11 yr old girl and a 3 month girl now. Maybe our next one will be well-timed :D

AFM, we just did some grocery shopping. You'd never think me and hubby were even compatibale if you saw our shopping baskets lol. His is full of red meats and snacks. Mine is veggies and juices. I guess opposites really do attract :haha:

It's nearly 4 pm and I haven't eaten anything else today. I guess that my body is kinda stuck on my alternate day dieting..cuz it feels like it should be a down day...so I just don't wanna eat lol. Maybe I'll make it an unofficial down day?...sounds good at least.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

RedRose, that sounds delish!!!!! mmmmm. Now I'm hungry lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

How long have you been doing the alternate days? your body must be totally used to it!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well I did it for 6 month before I got pregnant. Then started back after 6 wks postpartum. I got kinda hungry after saying I wasnt hungry lol. Just had a snack

1/2 peeled cucumber
dash of vinegar
black pepper

then a mixed fruit yogurt

total cals: 115 

Im only counting cals cuz I know these by heart lol


----------



## choc

Hi everyone, went to look round nurseries for Aidan this morning, but didn't love any of them so not very successful. Also had our flat valued and are in neg equity so looks like we will be staying put. Not a very good day so far!


----------



## aliss

Today's workout plans
Dog walk (about 45 min) x 2
Gym (full body weights) after LO's 1st nap if I can get him into the daycare
if not, then 45 min cardio


----------



## choc

aliss said:


> Today's workout plans
> Dog walk (about 45 min) x 2
> Gym (full body weights) after LO's 1st nap if I can get him into the daycare
> if not, then 45 min cardio

I must do more exercise! I am terrible! I ordered the 'just dance' game so am hoping that will help. I don't do gyms!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Well I did it for 6 month before I got pregnant. Then started back after 6 wks postpartum. I got kinda hungry after saying I wasnt hungry lol. Just had a snack
> 
> 1/2 peeled cucumber
> dash of vinegar
> black pepper
> 
> then a mixed fruit yogurt
> 
> total cals: 115
> 
> Im only counting cals cuz I know these by heart lol

Wow, you have done it for a long time really!! Thats willpower and discipline there! Much better than I could do!!



choc said:


> Hi everyone, went to look round nurseries for Aidan this morning, but didn't love any of them so not very successful. Also had our flat valued and are in neg equity so looks like we will be staying put. Not a very good day so far!

Aw hun, it's hard isn't it? I just want Mary Poppins to come here, I'd feel happier then with going back to work! Either that or my mum, but she is too far away!



aliss said:


> Today's workout plans
> Dog walk (about 45 min) x 2
> Gym (full body weights) after LO's 1st nap if I can get him into the daycare
> if not, then 45 min cardio

I'm jealous. I'm just too lazy to do even half of the exercises today!!


----------



## choc

It is hard, neither of them felt quite right, so it's back to the drawing board.


----------



## aliss

Hey, those are the plans, it's only 7am here :rofl: I might not get to it all!!! :rofl:

Breakfast, not in the mood to cook at all :( Quick blend of a protein shake (sans protein powder cause I'm sick of it), 1 cup greek yogurt (20g protein), 1/2 cup 1% milk, 1 cup fresh mangos, 1tbsp flax oil, and some ground flax seeds :) 

OH going to McD's again on his way to work :( He's gotta cut that out :( He has high cholesterol and family history of heart disease. Going to make him a light chicken + carrot dinner tonight.


----------



## charlotte-xo

afternoon ladies :howdy:

well had a good day so far,

made some soup from choc's recipie :thumbup: and it was yummy thanks again for sharing. so much better than shop bought, ive froze enough to have another 2-3 bowls next week.

going to asda later to get some veg so i can cut it up and snack on it. i think thats were im going wrong in my diet i love to snack and i find about 10ish i get really really hungry and make a beline to the biscuit cupboard. 

alfies been asleep for 2 and a half hours now which is not like him at all..hes missed a feed which again is most deffinately not like him, not done any exercise though i just cant be bothered after zumba last night im acheing. 



oooh just to say aswell alfie slept through the night last night whoopwhoop!! 6-6 i couldnt believe it which is why im so shocked hes had a 2 hour long nap.

hows everyone else been today what you got planned for dinner??

im being naughty and having a sunday roast (well a tuesday one) i didnt have one on sunday so thats my excuse :haha:

<3


----------



## aliss

Wow Alfie!!! :) Mine's done that once and he was born in early June :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done Alfie!!! :yipee: 
Holly tends to sleep around 9 or 10hrs per night, its such a nice feeling isn't it!! 

Tea in our house tonight is pizza. but home made healthier pizza!! Hubby arrived home from the shops earlier with a damn chocolate cake!!! can you imagine my reaction?? But I am sticking to my guns, he can eat it! We've got a friend popping in later too, she can eat it as well :haha:


----------



## charlotte-xo

aliss said:


> Hey, those are the plans, it's only 7am here :rofl: I might not get to it all!!! :rofl:
> 
> Breakfast, not in the mood to cook at all :( Quick blend of a protein shake (sans protein powder cause I'm sick of it), 1 cup greek yogurt (20g protein), 1/2 cup 1% milk, 1 cup fresh mangos, 1tbsp flax oil, and some ground flax seeds :)
> 
> OH going to McD's again on his way to work :( He's gotta cut that out :( He has high cholesterol and family history of heart disease. Going to make him a light chicken + carrot dinner tonight.

wow ive just looked at your journal and i cant believe how toned you look on those pictures!!
you look amazing. whats your secret lol

<3


----------



## aliss

Homemade pizza rocks!!!!!!!!!!! :) OH thinks it's a good alternative but then of course he has a 6 pack (... of beer to drink with it) :rofl:


----------



## aliss

charlotte-xo said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Hey, those are the plans, it's only 7am here :rofl: I might not get to it all!!! :rofl:
> 
> Breakfast, not in the mood to cook at all :( Quick blend of a protein shake (sans protein powder cause I'm sick of it), 1 cup greek yogurt (20g protein), 1/2 cup 1% milk, 1 cup fresh mangos, 1tbsp flax oil, and some ground flax seeds :)
> 
> OH going to McD's again on his way to work :( He's gotta cut that out :( He has high cholesterol and family history of heart disease. Going to make him a light chicken + carrot dinner tonight.
> 
> wow ive just looked at your journal and i cant believe how toned you look on those pictures!!
> you look amazing. whats your secret lol
> 
> <3Click to expand...

Thanks :flower: No secret, just many years of consistent weight lifting and eating healthy! :rofl: I do one "treat meal" per week, usually Fri or Sat night, which is still within the same calories (350-500), of whatever I want. It's usually sushi. No alcohol. No chocolate. No sugar.


----------



## charlotte-xo

aliss said:


> Wow Alfie!!! :) Mine's done that once and he was born in early June :rofl:

:haha: i know i kept waking up just waiting for him to wake up but eventually went back to sleep woke up about 6 and there he was not even crying just cooing at his light show :cloud9: it was lovely to wake up to lol.

aw i do hope its not a one off though i could get used this i dont feel like a walking zombie for a change

<3


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

aliss said:


> Homemade pizza rocks!!!!!!!!!!! :) OH thinks it's a good alternative but then of course he has a 6 pack (... of beer to drink with it) :rofl:

:rofl: they always have to balance it out don't they?!


----------



## choc

Charlotte - glad you liked it, you'll never go back to shop bought again! I made leek and potato today, yum.

Dinner tonight is the pie I was meant to cook yesterday, won't have too big a portion though. 

Aliss I think exercise is the key isn't it? I have always absolutley hated it and I know it is my downfall. You are very dedicated!

Oh and well done Alfie!


----------



## charlotte-xo

newly-wed77 said:


> Well done Alfie!!! :yipee:
> Holly tends to sleep around 9 or 10hrs per night, its such a nice feeling isn't it!!
> 
> Tea in our house tonight is pizza. but home made healthier pizza!! Hubby arrived home from the shops earlier with a damn chocolate cake!!! can you imagine my reaction?? But I am sticking to my guns, he can eat it! We've got a friend popping in later too, she can eat it as well :haha:

yeah its lovely im wide awake for a change.

umm home made pizza sounds lovely, its so much better because you know exactly what your putting on it,
fancy coming back with a chocolate cake lol. i hate it when ash is sat ther scoffing :cry: its just not fair flauinting his wotsits and cheescake in front of me!!

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

aliss said:


> charlotte-xo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Hey, those are the plans, it's only 7am here :rofl: I might not get to it all!!! :rofl:
> 
> Breakfast, not in the mood to cook at all :( Quick blend of a protein shake (sans protein powder cause I'm sick of it), 1 cup greek yogurt (20g protein), 1/2 cup 1% milk, 1 cup fresh mangos, 1tbsp flax oil, and some ground flax seeds :)
> 
> OH going to McD's again on his way to work :( He's gotta cut that out :( He has high cholesterol and family history of heart disease. Going to make him a light chicken + carrot dinner tonight.
> 
> wow ive just looked at your journal and i cant believe how toned you look on those pictures!!
> you look amazing. whats your secret lol
> 
> <3Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :flower: No secret, just many years of consistent weight lifting and eating healthy! :rofl: I do one "treat meal" per week, usually Fri or Sat night, which is still within the same calories (350-500), of whatever I want. It's usually sushi. No alcohol. No chocolate. No sugar.Click to expand...

i wish i had your willpower. ive got the no alcohol sorted its just the other two lol

<3


----------



## aliss

choc said:


> Aliss I think exercise is the key isn't it? I have always absolutley hated it and I know it is my downfall. You are very dedicated!
> 
> Oh and well done Alfie!

Thanks, it really is important. Not cardio, but weightlifting. I only started doing cardio last week. When I was a runner, I was 5'5 and 109lbs and I just looked like a skinny little thing, not healthy at all. Now I'm almost 30lbs heavier and look a lot more fit and strong. I've been into bodybuilding since 2006 and it's really changed my physique!


----------



## aliss

Haha well I never loved sugar, me, I could eat a whole bag of potato chips though (crisps to you!)


----------



## charlotte-xo

choc said:


> Charlotte - glad you liked it, you'll never go back to shop bought again! I made leek and potato today, yum.
> 
> Dinner tonight is the pie I was meant to cook yesterday, won't have too big a portion though.
> 
> Aliss I think exercise is the key isn't it? I have always absolutley hated it and I know it is my downfall. You are very dedicated!
> 
> Oh and well done Alfie!

deffinately no more heinz soup for me, 

have you tried going to fitness classes or dance. i hate exercise but since ive been going to zumba twice a week i love it its so much more fun than going to the gym. ive also just got that connect thing and it does tailor made exercises to suit your needs i do the post pregnancy one, i like that to you dont even have to leave the house lol

<3


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

choc said:


> Hi everyone, went to look round nurseries for Aidan this morning, but didn't love any of them so not very successful. Also had our flat valued and are in neg equity so looks like we will be staying put. Not a very good day so far!

I dread having to look for nurseries for my LO once we're in the states. They are known to be just generally crappy in the area we're moving. :( Ughhhh..not sure how I'm gonna handle that. Hope that you can find a good one though!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls!!

So I've bee quite good today, I had a bowl of minibix for breakfast and for dinner I have had a Be Good To Yourself Sandwich from Sainsburys and 2 WW biscuits!!

They had ONE packet of Belvitas!! :shock: SO I bought them and some Oat Digestives by WW which are 84 calories for 2 and are scrummy!!

I can't decide what to have for tea!! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oooh, belvita's are selling out! I blame us lot!! you have been good BB!! nice one!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks :) Iam actually quite full for a change! I think my willpower is returning but is not fully here yet!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

My willpower went for a walk about 10 years ago and never returned!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ohh I love digestives. I get choc-caramel ones n have 1 when I'm dying for somethin sweet. They're big so 65 cals each. Not bad for a snack :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oooh, thats good!! I'm still using marshmallows for snacks, low calories, nice and sweet, yum yum!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ohhh I miss the marshmallows we have in the states. All the ones here taste stale lol.

Man, that's gonna be a true test once I'm back home..all that good food. Way too much temptation


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: I'm not sure I could handle the states on a diet! last time we were there I ate massive amounts!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's so easy to overeat there. And I'm a "taster"..I wanna taste everything around me, so although I may not eat a lot of something, I'm eating a lot of different things lol. Those calories add up fast.

Hopefully I'll keep my willpower. I'm sure with working and being super mom, I won't have a lot of time to dwell too much on food.

Ah my house is so nice right now. Dinner done, dishes done, baby is napping and DD1 is outside playing. AND DH is out talking to our tenants..so he'll be there a while..they looove to talk!


----------



## aliss

Oh the portions and food is just ridiculous. I live in Canada but I'm 5 minutes from the border, the portions double the second you cross the line!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> It's so easy to overeat there. And I'm a "taster"..I wanna taste everything around me, so although I may not eat a lot of something, I'm eating a lot of different things lol. Those calories add up fast.
> 
> Hopefully I'll keep my willpower. I'm sure with working and being super mom, I won't have a lot of time to dwell too much on food.
> 
> Ah my house is so nice right now. Dinner done, dishes done, baby is napping and DD1 is outside playing. AND DH is out talking to our tenants..so he'll be there a while..they looove to talk!

Ah, that sounds lovely! DH and LO are both sleeping here, as are the cats! Just me awake!! 
I too am a taster, I like to try everything!!



aliss said:


> Oh the portions and food is just ridiculous. I live in Canada but I'm 5 minutes from the border, the portions double the second you cross the line!

The portions are unreal! When we didn't finish a meal the waiters would ask what was wrong with it, all concerned, we'd reply that it was just too damn big, we couldn't eat it all if we had wanted to!!


----------



## aliss

The best food in any country (geez typical diet thread) was definently Egypt. I actually LOST 5lbs on vacation. So much fresh healthy cooking!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes, the American portions are utterly disgusting. We went to a restaurant once and ordered one entree..then split it. Then the waiter was upset with us for doing that! But omg, it was seriously enough food or 3 people.

Egypt..I wanna go there someday!

Well DD1 and the neice n nephew are being super loud outside..so I'm sure baby will be awake any moment.


----------



## zzypeg

aliss said:


> The best food in any country (geez typical diet thread) was definently Egypt. I actually LOST 5lbs on vacation. So much fresh healthy cooking!

someone I know had a vegetable pizza in egypt, it came with carrots and stuff on it, like a roast dinner. not like a tradtional veg. pizza!! :wacko:

Anyways, While i have been hard at the housework etc, you lot have been very chatty. I am having lasagne (don't know why coz last time I had it I didn't like it :haha:) and 2 slices of garlic bread with salad, it's all tesco light choices it's a few more cals than I normally have for dinner but I have been good today, still feeling a bit sicky but I think I need to actually eat to get rid of it, if you know what I mean? 

DH is currently en-route to us from france, a day earlier than I thought so that's good (kind of...I am with the girls who don't like it so much when they are around!:blush:), but he will be back at normal work tomorrow. 
anyhoo, I hope you all have lovely evenings and I look forward to hearing all about them tomoz.

oh and PLB, I think the nausea is ok, if the fridge takes on a funny smell again, then I know I am in trouble. lol but that's another story (that drove samsung mad!! lol)

catch you all later xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol @ the fridge smelling funny. I used to think my house smelled weird when I was pregnant..I swore it was a trash or funky sewer smell the whole time. Drove me crazy.

Hope your DH has a safe trip. xx


----------



## upsy daisy1

would you mind if i join?:blush:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

upsy daisy1 said:


> would you mind if i join?:blush:

Not at all! Welcome! :wave:


----------



## charlotte-xo

just had my dinner =) it was yummy. i was very naughty though and had a slice of belgian chocolate cheesecake but did an hour on the connect to pay for it lol. but now i feel sick as a dog. bleugh!! :sick: that'll teach me to have a desert.

just been looking at the post partum thread some of the girls look amazing made me feel quite depressed :laugh2: but made me all the more determined to get back into shape.

whats everyone else up to im just about to sit down and watch emmerdale lol
hope everyones well..

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

upsy daisy1 said:


> would you mind if i join?:blush:

:hi: hello and welcome

<3


----------



## RedRose

Hi Upsy daisy :flower: how much have you got to lose hun?

Alias your dedication to exercise is inspiring. I'm embarrassed at how unfit I am since having a baby. I have good stamina when it comes to walking but I have no strength!

After my massive lunch I have just had water, chicken and veg soup and two crackers. I also did 1.5 hours of frantic housework, I scrubbed floors, washed windows, did laundry and hoovered (vacuumed!). 

Charlotte that PP thread is depressing! I don't know why I put on so much weight when I was preg, I didn't over indulge but I was really hungry!


----------



## charlotte-xo

RedRose said:


> Hi Upsy daisy :flower: how much have you got to lose hun?
> 
> Alias your dedication to exercise is inspiring. I'm embarrassed at how unfit I am since having a baby. I have good stamina when it comes to walking but I have no strength!
> 
> After my massive lunch I have just had water, chicken and veg soup and two crackers. I also did 1.5 hours of frantic housework, I scrubbed floors, washed windows, did laundry and hoovered (vacuumed!).
> 
> Charlotte that PP thread is depressing! I don't know why I put on so much weight when I was preg, I didn't over indulge but I was really hungry!

isnt it just lol. i know what you mean when i was pregnant i was constantly hungry it was non stop. im regretting it now though :cry: 
im dreading the weigh in on friday lol. hope ive lost atleast something.

<3


----------



## peanut56

Hi upsydaisy! 
So I had floor hockey last night. It was pretty much an hour of running. It was a lot of fun, but I twisted my back and bruised my knee pretty badly! So now I can't do my Biggest Loser workout :(


----------



## choc

Welcome Upsy Daisy! Are you doing a special diet or anything? Any exercise?

My mission is to up my exercise for the rest of the week. I feel it is letting me down.

Today I have had:
Ready brek, belvita biccys
leek and potato soup, 2 slices brown granary bread
Chicken, butternut squash, leek pie with colcannon mash.

Dreading fridays weigh in too charlotte!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hello everyone!

Ok, so, just like Choc, my mission for the rest of the week is to exercise more. I have hardly done any this week so I need to get on it!!! Tomorrow I'll start with some wii fit then a march around the village with the pram I think!


----------



## choc

newly-wed77 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Ok, so, just like Choc, my mission for the rest of the week is to exercise more. I have hardly done any this week so I need to get on it!!! Tomorrow I'll start with some wii fit then a march around the village with the pram I think!

That is my plan too! Wii fit and walking! 

Aidan has his jabs tomorrow afternoon, I'm dreading it. Poor baby :cry:
I hope he sleeps as well tonight as he did last night.


----------



## peanut56

Hey newly wed, what exercises do you do on the wii fit? I have one, and so far have only done some running, the hula hoop and the step aerobics. Have you tried any of the strength exercises?


----------



## charlotte-xo

choc said:


> Welcome Upsy Daisy! Are you doing a special diet or anything? Any exercise?
> 
> My mission is to up my exercise for the rest of the week. I feel it is letting me down.
> 
> Today I have had:
> Ready brek, belvita biccys
> leek and potato soup, 2 slices brown granary bread
> Chicken, butternut squash, leek pie with colcannon mash.
> 
> Dreading fridays weigh in too charlotte!

aw im sure youve gone great hun your menus always sound lovely btw.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> Ok, so, just like Choc, my mission for the rest of the week is to exercise more. I have hardly done any this week so I need to get on it!!! Tomorrow I'll start with some wii fit then a march around the village with the pram I think!
> 
> That is my plan too! Wii fit and walking!
> 
> Aidan has his jabs tomorrow afternoon, I'm dreading it. Poor baby :cry:
> I hope he sleeps as well tonight as he did last night.Click to expand...

Aw, poor love, hope he is with them!!!



peanut56 said:


> Hey newly wed, what exercises do you do on the wii fit? I have one, and so far have only done some running, the hula hoop and the step aerobics. Have you tried any of the strength exercises?

Hiya, I try to do some of every section, apart from yoga. I hate the yoga!!! My balance is a mess so I try to do more of those, but I love hula hoop, step, rhythm boxing, marching, a bit of allsorts really! I've got the wii fit plus too which I think is a bit better, more interesting!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

How did my above post get a title of !! I swear I didn't do it!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Anyway, I was thinking, how many of us out there use wii fit? It might be fun to have a competition, like how many spins of the hula hoop we can do? or something like that! Anyone up for it?


----------



## choc

newly-wed77 said:


> Anyway, I was thinking, how many of us out there use wii fit? It might be fun to have a competition, like how many spins of the hula hoop we can do? or something like that! Anyone up for it?

Yes I am up for that, though will prob come last! Pre Aidan I could do loads of Hula Hoops, now I am pants.

I always do the aerobics: running, hula and step. Never got into any of the others. I don't have the wii fit plus though, just the normal one.


----------



## peanut56

I'm definitely up for a wii fit competition!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking, how many of us out there use wii fit? It might be fun to have a competition, like how many spins of the hula hoop we can do? or something like that! Anyone up for it?
> 
> Yes I am up for that, though will prob come last! Pre Aidan I could do loads of Hula Hoops, now I am pants.
> 
> I always do the aerobics: running, hula and step. Never got into any of the others. I don't have the wii fit plus though, just the normal one.Click to expand...




peanut56 said:


> I'm definitely up for a wii fit competition!!

Yay! fab stuff! we can do it on the normal one so we're all on the same thing!! Shall we try it tomorrow and post when we have done it? I might even take a pic of the screen and show how naff I am :haha:


----------



## peanut56

Tomorrow is good for me! I'll take a picture of the screen too, so it's all nice and honest :)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Fab!!

Ok, so it's a hula hoop competition tomorrow then! And then we could do a few each week, everyone takes turn to choose an activity?


----------



## choc

Ok, are we going for hula hoops? Are we doing the basic one or the hula plus where you can do both directions, 3mins or 6 mins etc?


----------



## choc

Love it!! I will take a pic too but no idea how to upload to here from camera so someone will have to help me in the morning!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Lets do the one where you can do different directions and can we all do 6 mins?

Don'y worry hun, we'll help you upload!!


----------



## choc

Thanks! I haven't done the 6 mins since pre Aidan, been doing the 3 mins but I'll give it a go! I know for a FACT I will come last!


----------



## peanut56

Eek 6 minutes! I've been doing 3...but I'm up for the challenge!


----------



## choc

peanut56 said:


> Eek 6 minutes! I've been doing 3...but I'm up for the challenge!

I don't feel so much of a wimp now only do 3 mins too! Thanks Peanut! I might actually die doing it........


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well lets do 3 mins then because I havent done any more than that since before Holly!!! I'll make a challenge post....


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

* Welcome to the first 'Baby Club Weight Loss Group' Challenge!!​ *

The challenge is simple. Hula hooping on the wii fit (or any other available console which allows you to hula!!)

The rules:

- To be done on Weds 26th Jan
- 3 minutes to be done
- On the setting where you can do different directions etc
- Take a pic of your score
- Upload to this thread when complete

https://site.centeredmovementhoops.com/images/wii-fit-hula-hoop_ihg5.jpg

A new challenge will be set in a few days time....

If you wish to participate, do so!! It good fun and a way to keep each other going with exercise!!!​


----------



## choc

Ok 3 mins it is!


----------



## peanut56

I'm excited!


----------



## peanut56

Hey!! Totally O/T but I'm now a Chat Happy member!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'm scared :haha: I'll be crap!! but hey ho, you ladies are encouraging me to exercise!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

peanut56 said:


> Hey!! Totally O/T but I'm now a Chat Happy member!! :happydance:

:wohoo: :yipee: well done!!


----------



## choc

Brillian, I am loving the challenge post! Bring it on ...........!!


----------



## aliss

Today's exercise didn't go as planned! I have a sharp pain in my left knee (presumably from the Insanity DVD, I did it on carpet so not to wake baby). 

However today's totals..
45 min walk x 2 (1 down, 1 to go)
30 minutes walk at dog park
^^ All with 24lb LO in a back sling

I'm going to do P90X stretch X in the morning and then head to the gym I NEED to lift some weights there tomorrow, hell I pay for it every month and daycare is only $3!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw Aliss, hope you are ok!!!!


----------



## aliss

Some eats today

Lunch
Sandwich + soup (1/2 can Amy's black bean soup, 2 slice ezekial bread, 3oz rotiserie chicken, spinach, 10g cheese, 1 tsp light mayo) - shared with LO (who threw his on the ground pretty quick)

Snack
1/2 whole wheat english muffin (which apparently you English girls don't have) with 1 tbsp peanut butter and jam, and now a coffee!!!


----------



## aliss

newly-wed77 said:


> Aw Aliss, hope you are ok!!!!

Aw thanks, I'll be okay! It's not much at all, just needs a day of rest.


----------



## aliss

:rofl: @ Wii fit challenge!!! I don't have one, sorry!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: we do have those muffins sometimes but not as much as other country's do!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

aliss said:


> :rofl: @ Wii fit challenge!!! I don't have one, sorry!

Ah darn it!! We will have other challenges, but I reckon you'd thrash us all anyway :rofl:


----------



## aliss

newly-wed77 said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: @ Wii fit challenge!!! I don't have one, sorry!
> 
> Ah darn it!! We will have other challenges, but I reckon you'd thrash us all anyway :rofl:Click to expand...

lol!! My cardio is not what it used to be, I struggle to run 15 minutes now :( :cry: Before I got pregnant with LO, I was training to become a police officer so I used to be able to outsprint anyone... now, I just get a cramp and cry :rofl: Remember I'm a weight lifter not a cardio bunny :rofl:


----------



## choc

Right I'm off to bed, need my rest for the big challenge tomorrow! I'll be on about 11am with my results.
Hula Hula......................................................


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

aliss said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: @ Wii fit challenge!!! I don't have one, sorry!
> 
> Ah darn it!! We will have other challenges, but I reckon you'd thrash us all anyway :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol!! My cardio is not what it used to be, I struggle to run 15 minutes now :( :cry: Before I got pregnant with LO, I was training to become a police officer so I used to be able to outsprint anyone... now, I just get a cramp and cry :rofl: Remember I'm a weight lifter not a cardio bunny :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: you're still WAY fitter than I am!!!



choc said:


> Right I'm off to bed, need my rest for the big challenge tomorrow! I'll be on about 11am with my results.
> Hula Hula......................................................

Nite nite!! I'll be doing my challenge whenever Holly gets her nap in the morning!!


----------



## ricschick

Oh i want to do it but df hasnt brought the dame thing home yet:growlmad: nevermind i have reminded him!!!AGAIN!!!!!

well today has been a good day brekkie was weetabix lunch was spagetti on toast and a banana and dinner was chicken peas sweetcorn mash with a little garlic and mushroom sause yum! and ive bought my belvitas and they are yummy!!!! so ive had one of those little packets to and a few pistachios. and an hours workout and walks around the school and back. knackered now so going to bed. 
oh and welcome upsy daisy xxx


----------



## peanut56

I'll do mine before I leave for my Weight Watchers weigh in (late morning here). I'm not sure what the time difference is between us, but it's probably quite a bit later in the day for you ladies.


----------



## aliss

peanut56 said:


> I'll do mine before I leave for my Weight Watchers weigh in (late morning here). I'm not sure what the time difference is between us, but it's probably quite a bit later in the day for you ladies.

I don't mind the difference being in western Canada, it means I wake up to a day's worth of new posts :rofl:


----------



## peanut56

aliss said:


> peanut56 said:
> 
> 
> I'll do mine before I leave for my Weight Watchers weigh in (late morning here). I'm not sure what the time difference is between us, but it's probably quite a bit later in the day for you ladies.
> 
> I don't mind the difference being in western Canada, it means I wake up to a day's worth of new posts :rofl:Click to expand...

Good point! :haha:


----------



## aliss

My eating was really off the wagon tonight. I don't eat junk food at all but I will overeat many 'healthier' foods, like tonight I made a rice dish with grilled chicken and I ended up eating 5 cups of rice!! :( Which is crazy. I need to stop making those dishes, cause then I have tons of it just sitting around.


----------



## peanut56

I'm having a typical Tuesday night. I have my Weight Watchers meeting and weigh in every Wednesday, so every Tuesday night I crave bad food. I can't possibly have any since I have to weigh in tomorrow, so I'm feeling very sorry for myself. :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning ladies..7:30 here. Been up since 4:30 though with a killer headache and a squirmy baby. She's just now asleep. zzzzzz

The wii fit challenge is awesome! I'd do it..but I don't have one lol. GL to everyone..it's great to see so much motivation :D Keep it strong!

Aliss, hope your knee feels better soon. 

I'm looking forward to Friday's weigh-in..I can't wait to see if I've lost. I just hope I've been strict enough!

Gonna try to lay down..but I have this feeling that as soon as I'm drifting away, LO is gonna wake up =/


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't have a Wii either :(

ALiss 5 cups? As in like a cup of tea mug? Hubby and I have one between us :lol:

SO yesterday I was quite good, I had minibix for breakfast, be good to yourself egg and cress sandwich and 2 WW oat digestives and then I made chilli and rice for tea :)

I've just had Belvita Biccys and a Brew for breakfast but I'm not sure if I'm a fan!

I had an awful night with Tristan last night! He was up 3 times! Every 2 hours :( I don't know why his sleeping has now changed! I'm so tired!

We are meeting a girl from work for lunch today, I NEED to be good!! We will probably end up in Weatherspoons or Yates and I'm preety sure they have healthier options!


----------



## KittyVentura

brunettebimbo said:


> I've just had Belvita Biccys and a Brew for breakfast but I'm not sure if I'm a fan!

WHATTTT??

No really... WHATTTTTTT???

Get out! Just... get out and never come back!!








Just kidding ;)

Welcome UpsyDaisy. If you could post your goals and I'll then add you to the front page.

Still no sign of my period so I'm still bloated. Stupid lady hormones making me retain water like a blimp. Because I fell pregnant with Fin on the mini pill which is what I'm back on now (wanted a form I wouldn't gain weight on and can come out of my system easily in July nwhen we TTC) I keep getting paranoid that I'm pregnant but the likliness of getting caught out twice by the same pill is slim to none right?? I've been sleepier AND waking up a few times a night to pee which is making me panic currently. Last month it was sore boobs lol. Wouldn't be the end of the world if I did fall pregnant again now but I want to focus on Fin for longer and I feel so so bad for Fin that we never had the excited happy "I'm pregnant" thing where we'd been trying. Not that he wasn't wanted etc... I really want to plan the next baby. Oh I'm rambling.

I don't have a wii fit so I can't hula with you but I am going walking today so will be getting my exercise. Also walked 3 miles wearing Fin (a 17lb lump) while pushing the Quinny yesterday. 

Hope you're all good. xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Oh and BB - The Sweet Chilli Noodles in Spoonies are only 297 calories on their own or 497 with chicken xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

They sound nice but after having chilli last night I better have something a bit plain because of Tristan :)

I keep telling myself I'm pregnant again :lol: Gagging on my toothbrush!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning ladies!!

Well, I have had my belvita's for breakfast and I'm not happy. I normally have the milk & cereals ones which I love but these are oats ones and I'm not so keen!!! I need my old ones back!!

I'll be doing my wii fit challenge in a little while when Holly is having her nap, but gonna have to close the lounge curtains as we have men from the water company putting a new pipe in our garden and I can't behaving them watching me!!! :haha:

Hope you're all ok today! Sorry some of you had bad nights!!


----------



## zzypeg

morning all, how are you all, welcome upsy daisy and good luck, you are in god company here.
well, it's official I don't like lasagne. lol. I ate 2-3 mouthfuls then just the garlic bread and salad. lol, I know now though don't I! lol.

this morning I have had a deviation and I had a boiled egg and a slice of wholemeal toast!! MMMmmm, makes a change. well this afternoon, I have got our first baby yoga session (so at least someone will be doing some exercise. lol) and then I have got a couple of hours work to do!! Booo but LO is coming with me so that's ok. I will do the hula hoops this evening once LO has gone to bed and while DH is out at his boxing training (so he can't laugh at me!!).

have a lovely day ladies xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

i think its natural to be paraniod that your pregnant again ive had that each and everyone of my babies lol even took a test after jamie was born lol
sorry some of you have had bad nights!! i hope you can catch up on some sleep!
well weetabix as usual this morning, am going shopping in a little while. my clare nasir dvd came today so am going to try and fit that in somewhere today. good luck with ya hula hooping lol may the best girl win lolxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well, typically Holly woke right in the middle of my wii fit session, so I will have to do some more later, but I did do the hula hoops first, though got a terrible score!! But I will submit it as my entry as it was my first go! (I intend to beat it later for myself lol) so here it is:

[IMG]https://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr118/allievengeance/DSCF1646.jpg[/IMG]

Now I know you ladies can do much better than that!!!


----------



## zzypeg

had a spare few mins so thought I would do the challenge now...






not too bad as I haven't done the hula hoops for well over a year. lol, I will definatly beat this later. managed to catch all but 3 hoops too. xxxxx


----------



## choc

Well done newly!! I've got mine but no idea how to upload! Could you help me pleasy pleeeeeaaaase!


----------



## choc

Well done zzypeg!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Look at you girls! Good job..any score is a good one :D

I'm feeling extra lazy today. Still so tired. I caved and weighed myself and have lost a lb..couldn't resist! :haha: Still not counting it unless it stays till Friday. Hopefully!!


----------



## choc

Not sure if this will work but I've given it a go! Hopefully here is my score:
 



Attached Files:







wii fit challenge 001.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> Well done newly!! I've got mine but no idea how to upload! Could you help me pleasy pleeeeeaaaase!

Right, save the pic to your computer, then under the box where you write on here, click 'go advanced' 
above the box you'll then see a paperclip?? 
click on that, it will open a window. click 'choose file' and select the photo you want, 
then click upload, 
wait a few minutes until it is done, then close the window,
then click the paperclip again and you'll see that attachment number, just click on it and it will attach.

Jeez I made that sound complicated!! Hope it makes sense!!!


----------



## zzypeg

woohoo choc..well done on the upload and also on your fantastic score!! wow, that's the most I have ever seen! xxxxxxx


----------



## choc

YES! It worked!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

haha, you did it already!!

WELL DONE!!!! and WELL DONE ZZYPEG TOO!! you both thrashed me :haha: I am determined to have another go later :haha:


So, Choc is our winner so far!!!

Can anyone beat her????


----------



## choc

Thanks girls!


----------



## choc

It bloody killed me I tell ya! 
I am current leader - yay! Bet someone comes along and kicks my arse!


----------



## KittyVentura

Ummm... I decided I want to play but I don't have a Wii so I played in my head and scored 1981797241974918734. I'm not Rocket Fire or Roaring Fire... I'm so good that I'm just smoke ;) xx


----------



## choc

> Ummm... I decided I want to play but I don't have a Wii so I played in my head and scored 1981797241974918734. I'm not Rocket Fire or Roaring Fire... I'm so good that I'm just smoke xx

:haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol. Well I did one more than you!

I'm so awesome 

https://www.transgendered-soul.com/sitebuilder/images/22143_yellow_emoticon_face_grinning_and_wearing_dark_sunglasses-165x156.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:rofl: you guys make me laugh! love it!!! 

Right Holly is being a whiner so gonna go get her to sleep!!! catch ya later!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sleep, baby..sleeeep! 

I whisper this to Abbey all the time..it never works :haha:

2 pm in the afternoon and I've had 2 cream crackers with cheese, and a cereal bar. Daytime isn't hard for me to be good..its when it's late at night and I'm bored out of my mind..argh!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Right, she is asleep, looking beautifully peaceful bless her!!
I quite often whisper sleepy stuff in her ear when she is dropping off !! 

Lunch time now. Am going to raid the cupboards, am hungry but I don't know what I want!!!


----------



## RedRose

Hello everyone!

I bought a Covent Garden soup cookbook today. Looks pretty cool.

Not much going on with me today, had a healthy flapjack this morning and will be having a little bit of pasta later.

Have a good afternoon/morning! :flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hiya RedRose..mm flapjack sounds delicious.

Aww don't ya love when they're sleeping, Allie...I can stare at her for hours..and literally have done so. :cloud9:

Im feeling all sappy today. Everythings making me emotional lol. I was all nostalgic looking thru some old papers, sorting thru things we're gonna take back to the states. Found a pic my 11 yr old drew for me when she was 3. It was soooo cute!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:rofl: Kitty! I just re-read the first page and am loving all the updates, but especially the 'cool people eat belvita biscuits' line!!!! love it!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hiya RedRose..mm flapjack sounds delicious.
> 
> Aww don't ya love when they're sleeping, Allie...I can stare at her for hours..and literally have done so. :cloud9:
> 
> Im feeling all sappy today. Everythings making me emotional lol. I was all nostalgic looking thru some old papers, sorting thru things we're gonna take back to the states. Found a pic my 11 yr old drew for me when she was 3. It was soooo cute!

I often just sit and stare, I am constantly overwhelmed at how beautiful she is and how peaceful she looks whilst asleep!!!

Aw, I had a sappy day yesterday, going through photographs and stuff, it tugs at the heart strings doesn't it?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

RedRose said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I bought a Covent Garden soup cookbook today. Looks pretty cool.
> 
> Not much going on with me today, had a healthy flapjack this morning and will be having a little bit of pasta later.
> 
> Have a good afternoon/morning! :flower:

I love covent garden soup!!! lush!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

newly-wed77 said:


> :rofl: Kitty! I just re-read the first page and am loving all the updates, but especially the 'cool people eat belvita biscuits' line!!!! love it!

lol I just looked at the first page too..too funny. I wish I could get some Belvitas!

It's 4:15 pm now..starting to get hungry. Just in time for dindin!

Though I have no idea what we're having. MIL cooked, but I don't want anything spicy today..and it most likely is just that.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kKtSGyNxAs

Now this is how you burn some calories!

This is my nephew..I can't wait to see him!!!! I haven't seen him since the day he was born.

LOL @ the very end


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: does she always cook spicy food then?

Aw, its a shame you can't get belvita's! I could send you some but they would be more crumbs than biscuits by the time they got there!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kKtSGyNxAs
> 
> Now this is how you burn some calories!
> 
> This is my nephew..I can't wait to see him!!!! I haven't seen him since the day he was born.
> 
> LOL @ the very end

Thats absolutely fantastic!! what energy!! and a total cutie! I so can't wait until Holly is on her feet, she is always on the move now, so when she is crawling and then walking/dancing it will be fab!

That video made me smile lots!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Haha yeah, they don't exactly handle with care in the mail system here..not to mention it takes like 2 weeks to get anything from anywhere! It's crazy!

I love the vid..it's not that clear, but you can still see his insane energy!


----------



## RedRose

newly-wed77 said:


> RedRose said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I bought a Covent Garden soup cookbook today. Looks pretty cool.
> 
> Not much going on with me today, had a healthy flapjack this morning and will be having a little bit of pasta later.
> 
> Have a good afternoon/morning! :flower:
> 
> I love covent garden soup!!! lush!!Click to expand...

Eta- will get on my laptop and watch the video later, looks super cute!

I'm gonna make a sweet potato, butternut squash and chilli one tonight. I will let u know how it goes. The book has 365 recipes in it, one for every day of the year!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

RedRose said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I bought a Covent Garden soup cookbook today. Looks pretty cool.
> 
> Not much going on with me today, had a healthy flapjack this morning and will be having a little bit of pasta later.
> 
> Have a good afternoon/morning! :flower:
> 
> I love covent garden soup!!! lush!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna make a sweet potato, butternut squash and chilli one tonight. I will let u know how it goes. The book has 365 recipes in it, one for every day of the year!Click to expand...

Oooh, if it's yummy you'll have to share the recipe with us!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yum that sounds great!!


----------



## choc

newly-wed77 said:


> RedRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I bought a Covent Garden soup cookbook today. Looks pretty cool.
> 
> Not much going on with me today, had a healthy flapjack this morning and will be having a little bit of pasta later.
> 
> Have a good afternoon/morning! :flower:
> 
> I love covent garden soup!!! lush!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna make a sweet potato, butternut squash and chilli one tonight. I will let u know how it goes. The book has 365 recipes in it, one for every day of the year!Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, if it's yummy you'll have to share the recipe with us!Click to expand...

Yes please share the recipe, it sounds like heaven to me!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ok, now I'm really hungry! DH is taking a nap. *glare at him*

I'm not cooking tonight..so it'll prob be pizza. I get 1 slice and a salad.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

We had home made pizza last night with salad, it was lush!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yum, wish I had the energy to make veggie pizza. DH won't eat it tho..he's a meat and potatoes only kinda guy.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah, I am lucky with hubby, he will eat most things! he was bloody fussy when he was in the navy, I think because on submarines they are so limited as to what they can cook and they do it in mass portions! it put him off all sorts of things but he has finally started eating them all again!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Abbey has had 2 2.5 hr naps today.. I am so screwed lol.


----------



## choc

My DH isn't too bad, but he won't eat any kind of salad, is not that keen on meals without meat and won't eat prawns! All much to my annoyance!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

haha, mine will only eat prawns hot, like in curry's etc, i love them with a salad! he moans at salad but he will eat it eventually!!

PLB, I was just thinking the same, holly is still asleep, its been 2.5hrs so far.... damn!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

hello ladies hope your all well. 
had a busy day walked into to town with alfie in his sling, then it started raining =( 
had a baked potato with salad and cheese, nom nom.
nakered now though lol. 

just booked alfie in for 2nd jabs im dreading it last time he screamed the doctors surgery down it was awful.

not sure what to have for tea tonight..oh keeps saying he wants a chinease =( i cant have one im gutted :cry:

whats everyone been up to

<3


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

charlotte-xo said:


> hello ladies hope your all well.
> had a busy day walked into to town with alfie in his sling, then it started raining =(
> had a baked potato with salad and cheese, nom nom.
> nakered now though lol.
> 
> just booked alfie in for 2nd jabs im dreading it last time he screamed the doctors surgery down it was awful.
> 
> not sure what to have for tea tonight..oh keeps saying he wants a chinease =( i cant have one im gutted :cry:
> 
> whats everyone been up to
> 
> <3

Aw hun, Holly is due her jabs in a couple of weeks, she screamed like mad at the first ones too, it made me cry :cry:

I have been lazy while Holly has been asleep, I really should have done some exercise but just didn't want to!!!!!

God knows what we're having for tea tonight, I need to go shopping, will have to drag something out of the freezer, but hubby won't be home from work until 9pm, I can't eat that late!!


----------



## choc

We are going for Aidans 2nd jabs in 5 mins, I'm dreading it.


----------



## aliss

The first shots are always the worst. Usually the second set doesn't phase them at all. Bring a bell or a bright blinking toy and distract them, they will still scream but stop. The 1st set, he was up crying all night but the 2nd set was just plain normal night!!


----------



## choc

Hope thats the same for Aidan! Wish me luck, we're off now x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good Luck!!!!!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

newly-wed77 said:


> charlotte-xo said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies hope your all well.
> had a busy day walked into to town with alfie in his sling, then it started raining =(
> had a baked potato with salad and cheese, nom nom.
> nakered now though lol.
> 
> just booked alfie in for 2nd jabs im dreading it last time he screamed the doctors surgery down it was awful.
> 
> not sure what to have for tea tonight..oh keeps saying he wants a chinease =( i cant have one im gutted :cry:
> 
> whats everyone been up to
> 
> <3
> 
> Aw hun, Holly is due her jabs in a couple of weeks, she screamed like mad at the first ones too, it made me cry :cry:
> 
> I have been lazy while Holly has been asleep, I really should have done some exercise but just didn't want to!!!!!
> 
> God knows what we're having for tea tonight, I need to go shopping, will have to drag something out of the freezer, but hubby won't be home from work until 9pm, I can't eat that late!!Click to expand...

ive been lazy to when we got back from town i just veged on the sofa with a cuppa and jeremy kyle that i sky plused yesterday lol.

not got any energy its horrible weather too i wish i lived in america or just somewere sunnier were you can go to the beach =( 
i want to immigrate!!

i think im going to end up digging something out the freezer if oh's having a takeaway..i really fancy a chinease too.

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

choc said:


> Hope thats the same for Aidan! Wish me luck, we're off now x

good luck hun hope it doesnt bother him

<3


----------



## ricschick

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kKtSGyNxAs
> 
> Now this is how you burn some calories!
> 
> This is my nephew..I can't wait to see him!!!! I haven't seen him since the day he was born.
> 
> LOL @ the very end

ahh sooo funny bless him!!!!! babies are just so cute!!!
well todays lunch was a dairylea and beetroot sandwich and dinner will be gammon new potatoes sweetcorn and salad.:winkwink:


----------



## peanut56

I just woke up. Once I feed Hana I will get right on my Wii!!


----------



## choc

We're back! He screamed, of course, but weird thing is, he started to cry as soon as we got his legs out of the sleepsuit. This is quite unlike him and it was a distressed little cry too. The nurse said he wouldn't be able to remember last time he had them and I would tend to agree but it was very strange. I could have sworn he knew exactly what was coming.

Cooking a carbonara tonight, it wasn't on the weeks menu but I've got the stuff in the cupboard. Gonna use philli light to make it with.

Today I've had, 2 slices brown toast with butter and jam.
2 sweet potatoes with philli light.
Snacks: banana and belvitas.

Glad to see no one has challenged my title while I've been gone!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw bless him! hope he is ok!!

:rofl: your title is safe so far!!! and I am now too lazy to get back on it :haha:


Well Holly slept for a grand total of 3.5hrs!!! and now she is tired again. I am so not gonna get any sleep tonight! She's usually a fab sleeper at night but not after all these naps! They only usually last half an hour or so!


----------



## choc

Blimy Holly! 3 1/2 hours! She must have lots of learning to do in her sleep!

I'm expecting a trophy if I win you know!


----------



## peanut56

I'm having a problem with my Wii!! :brat:
I'm swinging my hips like crazy and it's like it's not really picking up my movements. I haven't had this problem before, have any of you? What the heck is wrong with it?? :cry:


----------



## RedRose

Boo for baby jabs! :nope:

Hooray for long baby naps! Mine's been asleep for 2.5 hours too!:thumbup:

But boo for interrupting night time sleep! :dohh:

Hooray for dancing baby video! Unbelievably cute! :loopy:

OMG the soup is the best soup I've ever made, it's gorgeous, and very easy.

You need:

25g butter
1 clove of garlic (crushes)
2 sweet potatoes (diced)
1 small butternut squash (diced)
1/2 tsp paprika
1/2 red chilli (finely sliced)
750ml veg stock
2 tsp wholegrain mustard
1 tbsp grated parmesan
125ml double cream

_(I substituted double cream for soy cream, much lower in fat and tastes the same when cooking, and didn't add any parmesan. I also used 2 ground dried chillis as I had no fresh ones.)_

Melt the butter in a saucepan, add the garlic, sweet potato and squash, then cover and cook for 10 mins. _(I found that it needed stirring frequently)_

Add the paprika and chilli, then cook for 1 minute.

Add the stock, bring to the boil, then cover and simmer for 15-20 mins or until vegetables are tender. _(I found it was about 10 minutes, and the squash cooked much faster than the sweet potato)_

Allow to cool a little, then stir in the mustard and parmesan. Blend until smooth.

Add the cream, then season to taste. Heat up again for a minute and serve.



I haven't had a bowl yet, just tasted it, but it is really good. Very warming and comforting. DH will have his with garlic bread and I'll have some crackers.

It makes 4 portions, so I will freeze 2.



Do you know what, I've never ever made homemade pizza. Anyone got a good recipe? What do you put on yours?


----------



## choc

peanut56 said:


> I'm having a problem with my Wii!! :brat:
> I'm swinging my hips like crazy and it's like it's not really picking up my movements. I haven't had this problem before, have any of you? What the heck is wrong with it?? :cry:

I had similar problems last week and it was because I hadn't sync'd it properly with the console. Try re-syncing it!


----------



## choc

RedRose thank you so much for the recipe, that is exactly my kind of soup! Is it quite thick or runnyish? I like mine thick so if it is runny I will add less stock.

For pizza I but the base ready made, spread with tomato puree, sprinkle grated cheese on top and I add mushrooms, red onion, chilli flakes and sometimes spinach or rocket, whatever is lying around! DH adds ham to his half.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> Blimy Holly! 3 1/2 hours! She must have lots of learning to do in her sleep!
> 
> I'm expecting a trophy if I win you know!

I'll make a special trophy for the winner!! and the winner gets to choose the next challenge too I reckon, what d'ya think??



peanut56 said:


> I'm having a problem with my Wii!! :brat:
> I'm swinging my hips like crazy and it's like it's not really picking up my movements. I haven't had this problem before, have any of you? What the heck is wrong with it?? :cry:

If re-syncing it doesn't work maybe your batteries are running low??



RedRose said:


> Boo for baby jabs! :nope:
> 
> Hooray for long baby naps! Mine's been asleep for 2.5 hours too!:thumbup:
> 
> But boo for interrupting night time sleep! :dohh:
> 
> Hooray for dancing baby video! Unbelievably cute! :loopy:
> 
> OMG the soup is the best soup I've ever made, it's gorgeous, and very easy.
> 
> You need:
> 
> 25g butter
> 1 clove of garlic (crushes)
> 2 sweet potatoes (diced)
> 1 small butternut squash (diced)
> 1/2 tsp paprika
> 1/2 red chilli (finely sliced)
> 750ml veg stock
> 2 tsp wholegrain mustard
> 1 tbsp grated parmesan
> 125ml double cream
> 
> _(I substituted double cream for soy cream, much lower in fat and tastes the same when cooking, and didn't add any parmesan. I also used 2 ground dried chillis as I had no fresh ones.)_
> 
> Melt the butter in a saucepan, add the garlic, sweet potato and squash, then cover and cook for 10 mins. _(I found that it needed stirring frequently)_
> 
> Add the paprika and chilli, then cook for 1 minute.
> 
> Add the stock, bring to the boil, then cover and simmer for 15-20 mins or until vegetables are tender. _(I found it was about 10 minutes, and the squash cooked much faster than the sweet potato)_
> 
> Allow to cool a little, then stir in the mustard and parmesan. Blend until smooth.
> 
> Add the cream, then season to taste. Heat up again for a minute and serve.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a bowl yet, just tasted it, but it is really good. Very warming and comforting. DH will have his with garlic bread and I'll have some crackers.
> 
> It makes 4 portions, so I will freeze 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what, I've never ever made homemade pizza. Anyone got a good recipe? What do you put on yours?

mmmmm, that soup sounds lush! definitely going to try, thank you!! :thumbup:

for pizza I do:

Base:
Just google Jamie Oliver Pizza Base - it's easier than describing the whole thing!!

Toppings:
You choose! last night I had 1/2 fat cheese, red onion, green peppers, sweetcorn, green chilli's, ham & chicken, it was lush!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh, and Holly is asleep again! she woke for 1.5hrs and is now snoring again! this will probably be a mini nap though I imagine!!


----------



## aliss

Cancelled my 11am gym appointment, have more people looking at the house, yay :) Will try and get into a 3:30pm appointment (although I doubt they have space). Will probably do a cardio workout at home then.

Where's the video of you girls doing hula hoops eh?!?! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: nobody needs to see me bobbing about on it!! I once did a vid on my phone of hubby doing it, it was so funny, his arms were everywhere! Its not on this laptop though. I wonder if I could take it from my FB page? am gonna try!!!!


----------



## aliss

Ohh I don't know! I upload videos onto Youtube.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ok, am not sure if this will work or not but lets see! Its really old, from 2008 in my old house, it just gave me some memories seeing our old house and the things in it!!
It may not show up as my profile has some high privacy settings but its worth a go!!
He looks like there is something wrong with him :haha:
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=27939291857


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh Aliss, I forgot to say, hope the viewing goes well!!!


----------



## choc

No way would I hula in front of anyone!

Good idea about the winner choosing the next challenge.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Allie, my LO is asleep AGAIN too. She's probably been awake a total of 4 hrs today. We're in for a long night..

As for jabs, Abbey did wonderfully with hers both times so far. She cried when they injected the last one cuz the stuff burns..but soon recovered...I, however, did not lol.

She has her next ones due Feb 11th, I think.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Facebook link didn't work for me..hum


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah, i think you probably have to be on my friends list to see it, i keep my privacy high on there!

Whats happening with all this sleeping?! its crazy!!! Holly is still snoring, I figured she would be awake by now!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh, mine is the same way! We should add each other. :D You'd have to pm me your name or email cuz I'm set as unsearchable


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I shall do it now for you.....


----------



## peanut56

I think it's my batteries. I have to go to my weigh in in an hour, so I'll get some more while I'm out.


----------



## choc

I. am. so. stupid.
Why oh why did I just watch Jamie Oliver make the most delicious looking banofee pie in under 30 mins................


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ooooooh Peanut!! we're all dying to see your score!! (especially choc!!!) hope weigh in goes well!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> I. am. so. stupid.
> Why oh why did I just watch Jamie Oliver make the most delicious looking banofee pie in under 30 mins................

:rofl: I turned over, watching neighbours instead! I can't handle yummy food programmes :haha:


----------



## choc

newly-wed77 said:


> Ooooooh Peanut!! we're all dying to see your score!! (especially choc!!!) hope weigh in goes well!!! :thumbup:

You better not beat me! :gun:

Good luck at your weigh in!


----------



## zzypeg

hey hey, got some belvitas today!! yipee, They didn't come up on my online shop but I popped in to tescimos today and got some...they are on 3 for 2. i only got 1 pack incase i don't likt them but I am sure that I will love them as much as you all do. got back from baby yoga and work, all tired now to finish the housework and cook dinner- jackee spuds tonight for us..yummy! hope the jabs went well? we have our 3rd set next tuesday. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Jabs not toooo bad thanks!


----------



## makeithappen

hey can i join??

My story is maybe a little bit different to most of yours......

Before i got my bfp i was about 11st 3lb, i was at weight watchers and had lost a few lbs then obviously had to give that up. so during my pregnancy i completely lost my appetite, nothing was appealing and i always felt full. so when my beautiful girl arrived in the world i had lost alot of weight. im now 9st 12lb and i feel soooooooooooo much better for it. Only thing is im starting to make up for what i missed out on during pregnancy and im feeling very hungry alot of the time. I would be so devastated if i put my weight back and for my height i would need to loose about another stone to be comfortable with my weight. I know i probably wont loose a stone but would love to get to 9st......sighhhhhh! but i need some encouragement and thats where you girls come in............


----------



## RedRose

choc said:


> RedRose thank you so much for the recipe, that is exactly my kind of soup! Is it quite thick or runnyish? I like mine thick so if it is runny I will add less stock.

It's quite runny, thicker than double cream for example. Yeah reduce the stock or add another potato.


----------



## zzypeg

makeithappen said:


> hey can i join??
> 
> My story is maybe a little bit different to most of yours......
> 
> Before i got my bfp i was about 11st 3lb, i was at weight watchers and had lost a few lbs then obviously had to give that up. so during my pregnancy i completely lost my appetite, nothing was appealing and i always felt full. so when my beautiful girl arrived in the world i had lost alot of weight. im now 9st 12lb and i feel soooooooooooo much better for it. Only thing is im starting to make up for what i missed out on during pregnancy and im feeling very hungry alot of the time. I would be so devastated if i put my weight back and for my height i would need to loose about another stone to be comfortable with my weight. I know i probably wont loose a stone but would love to get to 9st......sighhhhhh! but i need some encouragement and thats where you girls come in............

:hi: welcome in, we are all very friendly girls over here, we are all shapes and sizes and very supportive of each other. the chats are great and there is a very warm, non judgemental atmosphere. so good luck with your goals and please join in with our mad activities...and get yourself some Belvitas. lol xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## makeithappen

zzypeg said:


> :hi: welcome in, we are all very friendly girls over here, we are all shapes and sizes and very supportive of each other. the chats are great and there is a very warm, non judgemental atmosphere. so good luck with your goals and please join in with our mad activities...and get yourself some Belvitas. lol xxxxxxxxxxx

thanks alot :hugs: cant wait to get involved lol!

oooh and......what the hell is a belvita??:wacko: :haha:


----------



## choc

Welcome makeithappen to the baby club weight loss group aka belvitasRus!

You will get all the support and motivation you need here! Are you back to following weightwatchers or just being sensible with your food?


----------



## zzypeg

it's breakfast biscuits, i got my first packet today, not sure if you have them where you are but they are apparently very yummy. if you read back some of the posts..this lot are crazy about them, so I thought I should get some. also if you read back there are a few pictures of the girls so you can put faces to names etc. and catch up. 

p.s your little Grace is tooo cute.

p.p.s Belvitas can be found with the cereal bars in tesco. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Mmmmm!
Check me out, posting 2 picks in 1 day now I have learnt how! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







belvita.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## aliss

^^ :rofl: you are on a roll!

They don't sell those in North America.


----------



## makeithappen

Ive been thinking of joining ww again or slimming world but to be honest with my hubby working all sorts of shifts i never know what im doing one week to the next lol! so yeah im just trying to eat healthy but its not going so good tbh thats why i thought id sign up here :thumbup: 

thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## zzypeg

choc said:


> Mmmmm!
> Check me out, posting 2 picks in 1 day now I have learnt how! :happydance:

:happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## choc

aliss said:


> ^^ :rofl: you are on a roll!
> 
> They don't sell those in North America.

Poor you! Would you not consider moving to the UK for the Belvitas.........


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

makeithappen said:


> hey can i join??
> 
> My story is maybe a little bit different to most of yours......
> 
> Before i got my bfp i was about 11st 3lb, i was at weight watchers and had lost a few lbs then obviously had to give that up. so during my pregnancy i completely lost my appetite, nothing was appealing and i always felt full. so when my beautiful girl arrived in the world i had lost alot of weight. im now 9st 12lb and i feel soooooooooooo much better for it. Only thing is im starting to make up for what i missed out on during pregnancy and im feeling very hungry alot of the time. I would be so devastated if i put my weight back and for my height i would need to loose about another stone to be comfortable with my weight. I know i probably wont loose a stone but would love to get to 9st......sighhhhhh! but i need some encouragement and thats where you girls come in............

Welcome :wave:
As the others have said, we are all lovely!! :haha: 
We like to help each other with motivation, exercise, recipes, all sorts of things! Plus some general natter, keeping each other going!!! 



choc said:


> Mmmmm!
> Check me out, posting 2 picks in 1 day now I have learnt how! :happydance:

:wohoo: you've got it down girl!!! :yipee:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Damn, was going to write stuff but Holly wailing again.... I'll be back!!! She surely can't be tired again?!


----------



## choc

There'll be no stopping me now, there will be pictures, pictures everywhere you turn, ha ha ha!


----------



## makeithappen

im off here looking for some pics of me at my heaviest and some now that ive lost some weight.....be back soon lol!


----------



## choc

makeithappen said:


> im off here looking for some pics of me at my heaviest and some now that ive lost some weight.....be back soon lol!

See you soon!


----------



## RedRose

Hi makeithappen :hi: Good luck hun!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

yall have chatted so much that I can't remember what I was gonna say to it all! lol.

Aliss, hope your house showing goes/went well :D

Welcome to the group, makeithappen!

lol @ the wii challenge..it's so exciting :happydance:

Those darn Belvitas again :haha:

I finally had somethin for dinner...breakfast lol. 3 egg whites, 1 piece of toast, a thin slice of cheese with a dab of mayo yum yum. Gonna have 2 caramel/choc digestives for dessert :D

LO is asleep.....again. I'm not complaining..I'm just worried she'll be up alllll night lol.


----------



## peanut56

I am having a terrible day!!! :cry:
I went to my weigh in. I lost 0.6 pounds. I know, I know, any loss is good, and the scale is going in the right direction which is the most important part. But I was good all week with my eating (except for Saturday, and I wasn't even that bad on Saturday!) and I worked out Thursday, Friday and Monday. I'm so incredibly disappointed. I feel so discouraged. When you're as big as I am, and you have as much weight to lose as I do, 0.6 pounds feels like a massive failure. I'm not even going to bother updating my weight loss ticker because it's such a tiny amount. :cry::cry:
Then to top it all off, I re-synced my Wii fit board and replaced the batteries with brand new ones...and it's still not working properly! It'll sense my hula hooping at first, and then the hoop falls to the ground, even though I'm still moving. I don't know what is wrong with it and I'm so frustrated. I just hula hooped on it on Thursday and it worked fine. 
:cry::cry:


----------



## charlotte-xo

helloooo ladies..alfies finally gone to sleep after an hours battle lol

just had a weight watchers chicken hot pot while oh was tucking into his chinease :cry: couldnt believe it mind you he did spill curry sauce all down his t shirt :haha: serves him right!!

im dreading tomorrows weigh in, ive been good and not weighed myself since last week its real tempting though!! dont think ive lost alot im going to guess 2 lbs lol!! i hope its more.


choc how do you upload pics, i dont think ive ever done it to be honest!!

making some more soup tomorrow, might attemp carrot and corriander 

hope your lo's jabs went ok.

newly-wed another stunning picture =) 


<3


----------



## makeithappen

ok so this is me when i was about 11st or so before i had Grace...

im the one in the silver vest top


the one in the middle




This is me now after giving birth.....



OMG! thats such a wake up call! i cant go back to that weight again! i feel like crying at the thought of it! i want to stay like this and if i continue eating how i am im going to pile the weight back on :cry:


----------



## charlotte-xo

peanut56 said:


> I am having a terrible day!!! :cry:
> I went to my weigh in. I lost 0.6 pounds. I know, I know, any loss is good, and the scale is going in the right direction which is the most important part. But I was good all week with my eating (except for Saturday, and I wasn't even that bad on Saturday!) and I worked out Thursday, Friday and Monday. I'm so incredibly disappointed. I feel so discouraged. When you're as big as I am, and you have as much weight to lose as I do, 0.6 pounds feels like a massive failure. I'm not even going to bother updating my weight loss ticker because it's such a tiny amount. :cry::cry:
> Then to top it all off, I re-synced my Wii fit board and replaced the batteries with brand new ones...and it's still not working properly! It'll sense my hula hooping at first, and then the hoop falls to the ground, even though I'm still moving. I don't know what is wrong with it and I'm so frustrated. I just hula hooped on it on Thursday and it worked fine.
> :cry::cry:

:hugs: aw hun im sure you already know but any loss is good!!
you will get there eventually, keep at it and youll see results in no time.

<3


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

peanut56 said:


> I am having a terrible day!!! :cry:
> I went to my weigh in. I lost 0.6 pounds. I know, I know, any loss is good, and the scale is going in the right direction which is the most important part. But I was good all week with my eating (except for Saturday, and I wasn't even that bad on Saturday!) and I worked out Thursday, Friday and Monday. I'm so incredibly disappointed. I feel so discouraged. When you're as big as I am, and you have as much weight to lose as I do, 0.6 pounds feels like a massive failure. I'm not even going to bother updating my weight loss ticker because it's such a tiny amount. :cry::cry:
> Then to top it all off, I re-synced my Wii fit board and replaced the batteries with brand new ones...and it's still not working properly! It'll sense my hula hooping at first, and then the hoop falls to the ground, even though I'm still moving. I don't know what is wrong with it and I'm so frustrated. I just hula hooped on it on Thursday and it worked fine.
> :cry::cry:

Aw honey, I know it's disappointing, but like you say, a loss is a loss! You need to stick to it chick, you're doing so well with motivation and enthusiasm! Try not to lose that because of those nasty scales!! We all have faith in you!!
https://www.glassgiant.com/neon/neon_sign.php?t=1296072739&l1=You+can&l2=do+it&l3=Peanut%21%21%21&l1col=red&l2col=green&l3col=blue&bgcol=brick&


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> yall have chatted so much that I can't remember what I was gonna say to it all! lol.
> 
> Aliss, hope your house showing goes/went well :D
> 
> Welcome to the group, makeithappen!
> 
> lol @ the wii challenge..it's so exciting :happydance:
> 
> Those darn Belvitas again :haha:
> 
> I finally had somethin for dinner...breakfast lol. 3 egg whites, 1 piece of toast, a thin slice of cheese with a dab of mayo yum yum. Gonna have 2 caramel/choc digestives for dessert :D
> 
> LO is asleep.....again. I'm not complaining..I'm just worried she'll be up alllll night lol.

Hehe, the belvita's just keep on cropping up!! we're obsessed!!! 
mmmmmm, caramel & choc digestives, yummo!!!!
I though Holly was gonna go to sleep again but she just wanted a few cuddles! She slept for 3.5hrs then another 2.5hrs this afternoon/evening! Its crazy!!!



charlotte-xo said:


> helloooo ladies..alfies finally gone to sleep after an hours battle lol
> 
> just had a weight watchers chicken hot pot while oh was tucking into his chinease :cry: couldnt believe it mind you he did spill curry sauce all down his t shirt :haha: serves him right!!
> 
> im dreading tomorrows weigh in, ive been good and not weighed myself since last week its real tempting though!! dont think ive lost alot im going to guess 2 lbs lol!! i hope its more.
> 
> 
> choc how do you upload pics, i dont think ive ever done it to be honest!!
> 
> making some more soup tomorrow, might attemp carrot and corriander
> 
> hope your lo's jabs went ok.
> 
> newly-wed another stunning picture =)
> 
> 
> <3

Thank you chick! 
:haha: I love that he spilt curry sauce :rofl:


makeithappen said:


> ok so this is me when i was about 11st or so before i had Grace...
> 
> im the one in the silver vest top
> View attachment 161322
> 
> 
> the one in the middle
> View attachment 161323
> 
> 
> View attachment 161324
> 
> 
> This is me now after giving birth.....
> 
> View attachment 161326
> 
> 
> OMG! thats such a wake up call! i cant go back to that weight again! i feel like crying at the thought of it! i want to stay like this and if i continue eating how i am im going to pile the weight back on :cry:

Chick, fear not, I have a lot more weight to lose and you look fab! We'll help you to achieve your goal!!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

makeithappen said:


> ok so this is me when i was about 11st or so before i had Grace...
> 
> im the one in the silver vest top
> View attachment 161322
> 
> 
> the one in the middle
> View attachment 161323
> 
> 
> View attachment 161324
> 
> 
> This is me now after giving birth.....
> 
> View attachment 161326
> 
> 
> OMG! thats such a wake up call! i cant go back to that weight again! i feel like crying at the thought of it! i want to stay like this and if i continue eating how i am im going to pile the weight back on :cry:

hello and welcome makeithappen, :hi:

<3


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww peanut :hugs: I absolutely know how discouraging it can be to workout like crazy and see the scale barely move. There can be a few reasons though..perhaps you gained some muscle (which is great! because that burns cals faster and helps you have a nice body composition)..but muscle weighs more than fat as you probably know. Or another reason, have you been drinking enough water? I know it seems so common sense, but most of us don't! It's easy to forget that..but it's very very important in weight loss..it actually helps you lose the water you're retaining. And I know its a pain to run to the bathroom every few minutes but that will only last a short time if you keep it up! Still, all in all, you're doing great! Keep it up and your body will catch up :D 

Hiya, charlotte

Makeithappen, you're gorgeous! Work hard and you won't ever go back there again :D We'll do our best to help ya


----------



## charlotte-xo

i couldnt stop laughing lol

i dont know who was staring at the chinease more me or the dog :haha:

im glad i didnt have any though makes me see how far ive come a week ago i wouldve had a big plate full and probably 2nds. 

<3


----------



## choc

Makeithappen you look fab! Put the picture you dont like on your fridge and kitchen cupboards.

Charlotte the jabs were ok thanks! 
That soup sounds lush!
I only learnt how to do pictures today! In the advanced reply, you click the paperclip, then click browse, choose your photo and click upload.


----------



## charlotte-xo

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Aww peanut :hugs: I absolutely know how discouraging it can be to workout like crazy and see the scale barely move. There can be a few reasons though..perhaps you gained some muscle (which is great! because that burns cals faster and helps you have a nice body composition)..but muscle weighs more than fat as you probably know. Or another reason, have you been drinking enough water? I know it seems so common sense, but most of us don't! It's easy to forget that..but it's very very important in weight loss..it actually helps you lose the water you're retaining. And I know its a pain to run to the bathroom every few minutes but that will only last a short time if you keep it up! Still, all in all, you're doing great! Keep it up and your body will catch up :D
> 
> Hiya, charlotte
> 
> Makeithappen, you're gorgeous! Work hard and you won't ever go back there again :D We'll do our best to help ya



:hi: helloooo!!

wow peacelovebaby youve lost 27lb already thats amazing!! what did you do to loose that if you dont mind me asking :wink:

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

choc said:


> Makeithappen you look fab! Put the picture you dont like on your fridge and kitchen cupboards.
> 
> Charlotte the jabs were ok thanks!
> That soup sounds lush!
> I only learnt how to do pictures today! In the advanced reply, you click the paperclip, then click browse, choose your photo and click upload.

aw glad they went ok :dance:

i cant wait to make it, i love making soup now ive gone abit ocd with it though lol 

ooh how simple is that, you watch now ill be uploading left right and centre.


<3


----------



## makeithappen

Thanks sooo much girls! got to go miss grace is crying for a bottle! talk to you all soon!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Charlotte, I did and am doing (well not this week lol.taking a break) the Alternate Day Diet..I explain it on my first page of my weight loss journal. Its the diet that helped me lose 30 lbs just before I got pregnant :D


----------



## peanut56

Thanks everyone...I'm trying to see the positive and just move on but I feel so discouraged. :(
It could be muscle gain...I did drink water this week, but not as much as usual so that could have contributed.
When my husband gets home I will see if he can fix my Wii Fit problem and then I will finally do my damn hula hooping!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Just keep going..and it will show!


----------



## aliss

peanut56 said:


> Thanks everyone...I'm trying to see the positive and just move on but I feel so discouraged. :(
> It could be muscle gain...I did drink water this week, but not as much as usual so that could have contributed.
> When my husband gets home I will see if he can fix my Wii Fit problem and then I will finally do my damn hula hooping!!

It won't be muscle gain hun. It takes months for women to gain a pound of lean mass (this is a common misconception by many). I would wager it is water retention which is very common when people begin to exercise, as well as perhaps excess sodium as you said you haven't been having much water.

It takes around weeks, months even to see real changes physically (despite what the scale may say) which is why I don't even touch the scale except once every 3 months.

And on a personal note, I used to 170lbs (and this was before pregnancy, lol), it took me almost a year to get down to 120lbs. Real lasting changes take a LONG time, please keep that in mind. I kept that weight off for almost 7 years except my pregnancy of course. Rapid loss usually equals rapid gain back. You have to think long term.

Besides, you can be +/- several pounds a day due to just water retention.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well ladies, tonight I had chicken & salad in pitta bread. It was yummy but I couldn't help wishing it was a proper chicken kebab!!! 
So due to time differences there's a few more hours to go on the wii challenge!! But I am weary so I will wait until tomorrow to see who the winner is!!

Hope you all have a good night!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

2 am and here I am. I knew it!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Almost midnight and I am back!! though it's not Holly's fault, she is snoring, I just can't settle!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I could settle if she'd give me a chance! lol...she just had her bottle and is looking sleepy though. Fx'd

Hope you get some rest soon...try unwinding ..read a book, play a game..attack DH lol :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah hun, I hope you get some rest soon too!! Am about to go back up and finish my book I think, and if he is lucky I might attack him too :haha:

Have got everything crossed for you that she has a good sleep!!!!


----------



## aliss

Oh my I'll stay and chat it's only 4pm for me!! :) Hehe


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

3 am now..here i am again lol. 

*deep sigh*!

Hiya Aliss ..so you're selling your house? We own a house too..but we're renting it out and using the rent for the house payment. We did a TON of renovations on it while I was pregnant..having builders in my home while I had morning sickness was no fun at all..but it's beautiful now. Shame we aren't staying there..but it was for the best and works out since we're now planning on moving back to the states in March.


----------



## aliss

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> 3 am now..here i am again lol.
> 
> *deep sigh*!
> 
> Hiya Aliss ..so you're selling your house? We own a house too..but we're renting it out and using the rent for the house payment. We did a TON of renovations on it while I was pregnant..having builders in my home while I had morning sickness was no fun at all..but it's beautiful now. Shame we aren't staying there..but it was for the best and works out since we're now planning on moving back to the states in March.

Awww, what state are you moving to? BTW I can tell you are either American or lived there a long time, just from the phrase "moving back to the states" rofl:). I always find it strange when UK girls say "going to America", just something we don't say, rofl! What a long move for you!! Our move is long too, will be 5000km to Quebec, different language. A bit scary! We live 2 hours north of Seattle right now in B.C.


----------



## peanut56

Okay, I got my Wii issues sorted out. I am too lazy to go back in the thread to see everyone's scores, but I know I didn't win! 
761 spins! Did I come in last??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

aliss said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> 3 am now..here i am again lol.
> 
> *deep sigh*!
> 
> Hiya Aliss ..so you're selling your house? We own a house too..but we're renting it out and using the rent for the house payment. We did a TON of renovations on it while I was pregnant..having builders in my home while I had morning sickness was no fun at all..but it's beautiful now. Shame we aren't staying there..but it was for the best and works out since we're now planning on moving back to the states in March.
> 
> Awww, what state are you moving to? BTW I can tell you are either American or lived there a long time, just from the phrase "moving back to the states" rofl:). I always find it strange when UK girls say "going to America", just something we don't say, rofl! What a long move for you!! Our move is long too, will be 5000km to Quebec, different language. A bit scary! We live 2 hours north of Seattle right now in B.C.Click to expand...

We're moving to Oklahoma where I grew up. Yep, I'm American lol..Hubby is S. African. We've lived here for a year n a half..so it'll be nice to go back home. We used to live near Seattle..in Portland, Oregon. I've been all over the place lol. Also lived in London for a little bit.

Moving is so stressful..and I haaaaate it now. I used to like it, but now I'm so ready to just settle down and stay put for more than a couple years. I want my kids to grow up in one (or maybe 2) places but that's it! 

So I've gotten about an hour of sleep on the couch. She was up and down all night..not fussy, just awake for short periods then back to sleep. It was a tease! I hope DH lets me take a nap again this morning. :coffee:

Peanut, I can't rem the scores either..but you aren't last cuz I remember a 666 one! lol


----------



## zzypeg

Morning all....
hope we are all ok today? sorry to ladies who had a bad night hope the bubbas have long naps for you to put your feet up today.

just had my first Belvitas .....YUMMY!!!! lol. can't believe that I have been so slow on the uptake. weigh in tomorrow girls...scary stuff!! really not sure on how I have done this week, I did loose the 6lb overnight when I had the sickness bug at the start of the week but I think that's all back on now so not sure in terms of "real" weight loss. I have been really good and only having between 1000-1300 cals a day but not done much exercise coz of feeling ill. 

chicken for dinner tonight, doing a roast for DH but I am going to try having roasted sweet potatos instead, with loads of veg. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Louise23

Oooh What are belvitas? never heard of them? Havent wrote on here for a while! lol I'm still going strong though thanksto you all. Everytime i look at someones journal it prevents me eating a biscuit/big choc bar :haha: don't want to let the side down :thumbsup:

How is everyone doin?!

Who is calorie counting? Who is setting meal plans how are we all doin our diets? Very diff I'll bet


----------



## choc

peanut56 said:


> Okay, I got my Wii issues sorted out. I am too lazy to go back in the thread to see everyone's scores, but I know I didn't win!
> 761 spins! Did I come in last??

I think you might be second!

Does this mean I am reining champion??


----------



## zzypeg

hi louise, Belvitas are breakfast biscuits, they are yummy. My diet is a calorie counting one, I kind of make it up as I go along sticking within 1000-1300 cals a day, so I can have what I like as long as I stick to my calorie allowance and adjust other meals/snacks accordingly.
I use My Fitness Pal and enter all the foods I eat in a day and it gives you all the information like calories, fat, carbs etc. It is a real eye opener. they have almost any food in there, including brand and supermarket foods so it's so easy. I think TBH without it I would have failed miserably as I would have been using guess work. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## zzypeg

choc- i think you may be supreme hula hoop champion of the world!!!!!!!! so it looks like you get to set the next challenge! xxxxxx


----------



## choc

zzypeg said:


> choc- i think you may be supreme hula hoop champion of the world!!!!!!!! so it looks like you get to set the next challenge! xxxxxx

YAY! :bodyb::bodyb:

Where is my trophy!

I will do the challenge for next week. Wednesday again?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

peanut56 said:


> Okay, I got my Wii issues sorted out. I am too lazy to go back in the thread to see everyone's scores, but I know I didn't win!
> 761 spins! Did I come in last??

No chick, I came in last! I am officially a loser!! :haha:



Louise23 said:


> Oooh What are belvitas? never heard of them? Havent wrote on here for a while! lol I'm still going strong though thanksto you all. Everytime i look at someones journal it prevents me eating a biscuit/big choc bar :haha: don't want to let the side down :thumbsup:
> 
> How is everyone doin?!
> 
> Who is calorie counting? Who is setting meal plans how are we all doin our diets? Very diff I'll bet

Hiya! You have to get on the belvita's missy!!! Its almost a club rule now :rofl: we're obsessed!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> zzypeg said:
> 
> 
> choc- i think you may be supreme hula hoop champion of the world!!!!!!!! so it looks like you get to set the next challenge! xxxxxx
> 
> YAY! :bodyb::bodyb:
> 
> Where is my trophy!
> 
> I will do the challenge for next week. Wednesday again?Click to expand...

:haha: I will seek out a trophy for you now!!! Well done!! Hula champion! :wohoo:

Wednesday sounds good to me!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning ladies, it's the loser here, :haha: how are we all? 
I have been a busy bee so far this morning, am shattered, just couldn't settle last night, it took me forever!!!!!

The weather is miserable here so thats me staying home :sad: so I'll have to do extra wii fit today! 
I'm also considering trying out the alternate day diet which PLB does, have been reading about it and think I might give it a go, though no doubt it will kill me to begin with!!!!


----------



## RedRose

Greetings Belivita Beauties!

Weigh in tomorrow, good luck!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

*I hereby officially present this trophy to Choc, the Baby Club Weight Loss Group Hula Hoop Champion 2011!*

https://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr118/allievengeance/yoursign.jpg
*Well Done!!!!*​


----------



## charlotte-xo

morning ladies.

well ive been good this morning, had my belvitas :wink:

the weathers terrible here too. its peeing it down =( so looks like im staying in too. i just cant get motivated today alfie was wide awake at 5 this morning :shock: got him into bed with us and he was just lay there staring at me lol. thes one creepy looking kid when he stares!!

going to get some more ww meals today thinking of looking up a proper diet though you know like biggest looser i think someones on that in here not to sure though

would love some advice on a diet, i need one were the meals are quick really as alfies so unpredicatble 

whats everyone up to?? are we doing the weigh in tomorrow or today :confused: im dreading it :cry:

<3


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

charlotte-xo said:


> morning ladies.
> 
> well ive been good this morning, had my belvitas :wink:
> 
> the weathers terrible here too. its peeing it down =( so looks like im staying in too. i just cant get motivated today alfie was wide awake at 5 this morning :shock: got him into bed with us and he was just lay there staring at me lol. thes one creepy looking kid when he stares!!
> 
> going to get some more ww meals today thinking of looking up a proper diet though you know like biggest looser i think someones on that in here not to sure though
> 
> would love some advice on a diet, i need one were the meals are quick really as alfies so unpredicatble
> 
> whats everyone up to?? are we doing the weigh in tomorrow or today :confused: im dreading it :cry:
> 
> <3

I'm the same, I never know if Holly is giving me an hour or ten minutes, so tend to grab something quickly!! Thats why I have been thinking of the alternate day one, PLB speaks highly of it and it won't take long to grab something healthy quickly on a down day!! 

I am dreading the weigh in too, I had that roast dinner on sunday and really haven't exercised as much as I should have done this week. Will do more today but I can't make up for a week in a day :haha:


----------



## charlotte-xo

zzypeg said:


> Morning all....
> hope we are all ok today? sorry to ladies who had a bad night hope the bubbas have long naps for you to put your feet up today.
> 
> just had my first Belvitas .....YUMMY!!!! lol. can't believe that I have been so slow on the uptake. weigh in tomorrow girls...scary stuff!! really not sure on how I have done this week, I did loose the 6lb overnight when I had the sickness bug at the start of the week but I think that's all back on now so not sure in terms of "real" weight loss. I have been really good and only having between 1000-1300 cals a day but not done much exercise coz of feeling ill.
> 
> chicken for dinner tonight, doing a roast for DH but I am going to try having roasted sweet potatos instead, with loads of veg.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hi: yay your part of the belvita crew now :coolio:

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

newly-wed77 said:


> charlotte-xo said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies.
> 
> well ive been good this morning, had my belvitas :wink:
> 
> the weathers terrible here too. its peeing it down =( so looks like im staying in too. i just cant get motivated today alfie was wide awake at 5 this morning :shock: got him into bed with us and he was just lay there staring at me lol. thes one creepy looking kid when he stares!!
> 
> going to get some more ww meals today thinking of looking up a proper diet though you know like biggest looser i think someones on that in here not to sure though
> 
> would love some advice on a diet, i need one were the meals are quick really as alfies so unpredicatble
> 
> whats everyone up to?? are we doing the weigh in tomorrow or today :confused: im dreading it :cry:
> 
> <3
> 
> I'm the same, I never know if Holly is giving me an hour or ten minutes, so tend to grab something quickly!! Thats why I have been thinking of the alternate day one, PLB speaks highly of it and it won't take long to grab something healthy quickly on a down day!!
> 
> I am dreading the weigh in too, I had that roast dinner on sunday and really haven't exercised as much as I should have done this week. Will do more today but I can't make up for a week in a day :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: you sometimes get an hour :shock: im so jelous lol.
usually i get about 30 minutes but hes quite good hell just lay in his pack and play just staring at my food.

oo just google it and it does seem good :thumbup:
im just no good at these diets like slimfast and special k i get really hungry, 

im supposed to go to zumba class tomorrow but i cant be bothered i just want to stay in get my pj's on and watch some soaps. i think thats my downfall ive got no motivation. maybe i should find a motivation pic might help abit 

<3


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

RedRose said:


> Greetings Belivita Beauties!
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow, good luck!

Am loving the Belvita Beauties!!!! Good luck to you too!! x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

charlotte-xo said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlotte-xo said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies.
> 
> well ive been good this morning, had my belvitas :wink:
> 
> the weathers terrible here too. its peeing it down =( so looks like im staying in too. i just cant get motivated today alfie was wide awake at 5 this morning :shock: got him into bed with us and he was just lay there staring at me lol. thes one creepy looking kid when he stares!!
> 
> going to get some more ww meals today thinking of looking up a proper diet though you know like biggest looser i think someones on that in here not to sure though
> 
> would love some advice on a diet, i need one were the meals are quick really as alfies so unpredicatble
> 
> whats everyone up to?? are we doing the weigh in tomorrow or today :confused: im dreading it :cry:
> 
> <3
> 
> I'm the same, I never know if Holly is giving me an hour or ten minutes, so tend to grab something quickly!! Thats why I have been thinking of the alternate day one, PLB speaks highly of it and it won't take long to grab something healthy quickly on a down day!!
> 
> I am dreading the weigh in too, I had that roast dinner on sunday and really haven't exercised as much as I should have done this week. Will do more today but I can't make up for a week in a day :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: you sometimes get an hour :shock: im so jelous lol.
> usually i get about 30 minutes but hes quite good hell just lay in his pack and play just staring at my food.
> 
> oo just google it and it does seem good :thumbup:
> im just no good at these diets like slimfast and special k i get really hungry,
> 
> im supposed to go to zumba class tomorrow but i cant be bothered i just want to stay in get my pj's on and watch some soaps. i think thats my downfall ive got no motivation. maybe i should find a motivation pic might help abit
> 
> <3Click to expand...

Well yesterday I got a lot of hours because she slept so much, I just didn't know what to do with myself!!!!

I am crap with motivation. I spend more time on here than I do on my feet :haha:


----------



## choc

newly-wed77 said:


> *I hereby officially present this trophy to Choc, the Baby Club Weight Loss Group Hula Hoop Champion 2011!*
> 
> https://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr118/allievengeance/yoursign.jpg
> *Well Done!!!!*​

Oh my god I am so happy! I never win anything! I love my trophy, thank you so much newly!

I would like to thank my mum and the belvita beauties, without whom I couldn't have hoped to achieve this award.................


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning Girls!!

I'm dreading weighing tomorrow as I was naughty Saturday, Sunday and Monday!! :(

I've had my Belvitas and a cup of tea and I am starving!!

O just a thought, I can't always get on here but I can always get on Facebook on my phone so I made a group :D https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_167693359943391


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi again ladies!

Nice to see some of you are considering ADD :) It IS hard at first, but you do adjust..and it makes you feel great. 

I had an hr nap..DH didn't know what to do with baby once she started crying, so up I got. Have vacuumed the whole flat, on my 3rd load of laundry now, made bottles, mopped floors. I think I may die now...:haha:

Love the trophy!!!

Ooh I'll join the FB group too :D Can never have enough support and chit chat (name is Brandy)


----------



## zzypeg

brunettebimbo said:


> Morning Girls!!
> 
> I'm dreading weighing tomorrow as I was naughty Saturday, Sunday and Monday!! :(
> 
> I've had my Belvitas and a cup of tea and I am starving!!
> 
> O just a thought, I can't always get on here but I can always get on Facebook on my phone so I made a group :D https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_167693359943391

hey hey!! I am wanting into the facebook group, I have asked to join. xxxx


----------



## zzypeg

im in...hi ladies xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Breakfast - strawberry yogurt (100 cals) and a medium banana (108) snack pack of marie biscuits..craving :D (107)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah Brandy, glad you got a bit of sleep! you sound like me, I have done washing, hoovering, washed & sterilised & made bottles, sent hubby of to work (peace!!) and have had a flapping child!!

Thanks BB for the FB group! will head on over now and join!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh and Choc, am glad you like your trophy! it's well deserved!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sharing a smile :D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8ThbMvmr64


----------



## ricschick

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Sharing a smile :D
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8ThbMvmr64

ahh so cute dont they just make your heart melt!!!!!

welcome makeithappen!!!!!

welldonr peanut on your weightloss even tho its small its still good!! and it will get bigger maybe try measuring yourself too as this is more accurate!!

well last night i was a good girl had gammon sweetcorn new potatoes with flora buttery and garlic and salad and a banana before bed.
this morning weetabix as normal and ive just had some belvitas and now im going to attemp my clare nasir workout!! 
weigh in tomorrow and im nervous even tho ive been good im still scared it will show a small loss. x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw, thats such a cute video! Love it!!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Why am I so hungry!!!?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Drink a huge glass of water!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:( I hate water


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

All the better..maybe it'll make you lose your appetite lol. 

How about some juice? Or tea? Tea fills me up..and the caffeine curbs my appetite


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm gonna have a cup of tea once Tristan has gone for a nap.
I had Belvita Biccys for Breakfast and for dinner I had scrambled egg, toast and some light halumi cheese. I shouldn't be hungry!!
I could honestly sit and eat ALL day! :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You're doing great..find something to refocus how you're feeling..play with Tristan or rock him to sleep/do housework/read a blog or something..each minute you get through is that much later in the day youve gone! :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well I'm just about to put Tristan down for a nap then I will have a cup of tea whilst trying not to get some biscuits even thought they are WW and then have a better nosey of BnB!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good job :D You'll be proud of yourself if you resist. Make it your treat tomorrow. Tell yourself you can have the WW biscuits tomorrow if you can resist em today. I use that technique all the time. And normally follow thru with the treat the next day, just making room in my calories for it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'll try!! :lol: God know's how I'm going to make it to teatime at 7pm!! :shock:

OMG I've just put Tristan down for a nap and I don't think he will last long! His bedroom is freezing! 13 degree C! :shock: We have to keep the windows on the vent because we used to have a problem with damp in his room, I'd turned the heating right down this morning because we went out and haven't turned it back up since! It's been done now and 1 window shut, I can't believe how cold it is in that 1 room!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh wow! So cold..hope he gets at least a small nap in


----------



## ricschick

well am well and truely knackered!! but a great workout!! never done one before which is based on boxing and kick boxing. i didnt finish the whole dvd because it is hard work but managed to do the warm up punch section and kick section so only missed the tone section but will start with that on monday and gradually work up to doing the hole lot but i was actually sweating!! i brought jamie down as he woke up and was doing the kick moves and i think it scared him so i decided id had enough! definately works tho and i can see why she looks the way she does. so my plan of action is to do it on a mon weds and a fri. 
lunch was yes youve guessed it a dairylea and beetroot sandwich lol i might add beetroot to jamies dinner ???
and dinner will be smoked cod salad and garlic potatoes wedges and sweetcorn.x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well Tristans up already, damn teeting!! Why does it have to be so damn painful!!!?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ricschick, good job! Yeah work up to it..you're doing great :D

BB, aww that sucks. Abbey is teething too..I wish they would just come in magically and painlessly.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh me too! I've given him some teething powder and he's had a chomp on a teething toy that was in the fridge and he seems a bit happier although that could be to do with the nappy :shock: We BOTH had to get changed and Tristan needed a bath!! We are both now in our PJ's and are going to slob for the rest of the day!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

OOOH! that sounds like one hell of a nappy!!!!!
I just had to get Holly changed as she vommed half of her bottle back at me :sick: she's now kicking away in her bouncy chair and I'm having a chill...as usual :haha:
Am wasting time on the internet to stop me wanting to munch on something!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hahaha me too!!

Can you girls look at this thread and see what you think please?
https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/521305-lets-talk-poo.html


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol BB..I was thinking you posted a pic of it..yikes! Hope you get some answers though..sorry I'm not much help.


LO is asleep again..feels like a repeat of yesterday. oh dear.

The braai is going outside (bbq)..they're making grilled cheese and chicken. Dunno how I'm gonna resist!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I think Holly will be needing a sleep soon too, she only had 2hrs earlier so much less than yesterday!!

Oooh, my friend is always referring to the bbq as the braai! I wish it was bbq weather here!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oooh sounds yummy!!

Look at my poorly boy :(

Rosey right hand cheek -


Clingy, Looking at Mummy with his Muslin Cloth! -


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw, very cute pictures! bless him!


----------



## Terrilea

HELP ME! haha i'm starving and not having my tea until 6, i need to get through this next 90mins without snacking...

Today
2 weetabix and semi skimmed milk
2 pieces brown toast with philidelphia
1 alpen cereal bar

Having spicy chicken noodles/stir fry and i'm so hungry.
Don't wanna slip up when it's weigh in day tomorrow and i'm going for a run again tonight.............


----------



## brunettebimbo

Drink!!

Hahaha I'm telling you and I'm sat here the same and I'm not eating until 7!! :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

you can do iiiiiiit!!!!!!!

try to distract yourself..drink water, play sudoku lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

we should play a game of facebook uno! lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

How? :lol:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

we'd have to be friends..then you can go to search, type uno..and the game page will come up. click it and let it load..then you'll see any friends that are logged into the game. Ever play before?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope I haven't but will give it a go! :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Terrilea, do you have facebook?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I am technologically cursed.


----------



## zzypeg

Oh my goodness, maybe it's the weather change but I am starving today, am really struggling!! I have had some grapes and a raw carrot but with DH nack it means we don't have dinner til 8.30pm (which I know is rubbish for dieting but haven't got the thing to cook twice) I have got a chicken in a roasting bag and seeing as I am being good and not having full roast (stuffing is my favorite) I have put in the bag withbthe chicken a bit of the dry stuffingmix to give the chicken that sage and onion flavour. I have mopped my kitchen floor. when DH gets home I think I will have a cup of tea with him as someone else said it's quite filling and takes the edge off. With weigh in tomorrow I am not giving in!! Like I said, I am sure it's the weather being really cold again!!. how is everyone else doing? xxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

good girl! Keep that willpower :D Tea will help..it really helps me. Have had 2 cups today already lol.

well I was trying to play a facebook game..but FB hates me..oh well..at least it wasted a little bit of time :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

"who has the biggest brain" is hard..i feel like a dummy now LOL


----------



## Natasha2605

Hey Lovely Ladies :) Could I mabe join? I promise I won't take up too much space.

This is me now :
https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/009-4-1.jpg


I'm only 19 but feel more like frumpy mummy than yummy mummy :(
Currently I weigh 10 st 2lbs and I'd like to get that down to 9st 2lb, so a stone. My timeline is 3 months, fingers crossed all goes well. I'm gonna eat healthily and excercise more.
I did well yesterday, eat healithily and started doing the wii fit. Today well... I've lost it this afternoon. I NEVER normally snack but in the last three hours I've had 3 pepperami's, 2 packs of Monster Munch and 2 Penguin Biscuits...bad bad bad.

Does anyone else feel like they don't have their OH's full support. He thinks my curves and mummy belly is beautiful and has made it clear he's not gonna be happy if I lose weight. He doesn't really understand I need to do it for _me_, nobody else :( 

xx


----------



## choc

Welcome Natasha x


----------



## aliss

Hey Natasha,

Whatever your OH says, you gotta do it for yourself AND for your LO. In fact 2 of my OH's coworkers died of heart attacks in the past month, both in their early 40's with young kids (one had 8 month pregnant wife). We got to stay healthy and stay fit, avoid visceral fat, not just for ourselves but we're not getting any younger and we have kids now. So he'll have to put up with it!!


----------



## aliss

Oh and I was looking through my old albums, no wonder I have such bad loose skin, I think I win award for scariest see-through skin and stretch marks!! This was 3 days before my induction
 



Attached Files:







stretch1.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 2









stretch2.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brunettebimbo

Welcome Natasha! :)

Well girls that's me logging off for the night, off to make tea! Finally! :lol:

I won't be on 1st thing as I have a driving lesson 10-12 so I'll update my weight after then...........scared!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome Natasha xx

As it's already been said..you need to do this for YOU not anyone else..you should feel good about yourself..not to mention the health benefits! Hope we can help you succeed :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

WOW, Aliss! that's an amazing bump!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Natasha2605 said:


> Hey Lovely Ladies :) Could I mabe join? I promise I won't take up too much space.
> 
> This is me now :
> https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/009-4-1.jpg
> 
> 
> I'm only 19 but feel more like frumpy mummy than yummy mummy :(
> Currently I weigh 10 st 2lbs and I'd like to get that down to 9st 2lb, so a stone. My timeline is 3 months, fingers crossed all goes well. I'm gonna eat healthily and excercise more.
> I did well yesterday, eat healithily and started doing the wii fit. Today well... I've lost it this afternoon. I NEVER normally snack but in the last three hours I've had 3 pepperami's, 2 packs of Monster Munch and 2 Penguin Biscuits...bad bad bad.
> 
> Does anyone else feel like they don't have their OH's full support. He thinks my curves and mummy belly is beautiful and has made it clear he's not gonna be happy if I lose weight. He doesn't really understand I need to do it for _me_, nobody else :(
> 
> xx

Hello! :wave:
Welcome to the group!!! We'll help you all we can!! 

I have my husbands support, but he does ask me not to lose too much weight. I have always been big and thats the way he loves me, but he knows I want to lose the extra baby weight, and since the wii fit told him off he has been on a half diet too! He does remind me every now and again though not to go too much slimmer!!!



aliss said:


> Oh and I was looking through my old albums, no wonder I have such bad loose skin, I think I win award for scariest see-through skin and stretch marks!! This was 3 days before my induction

Wow Aliss, that IS see through skin!!!





Well ladies, I know how you feel, I was wasting time earlier fiddling around trying not to eat! eventually I had an apple which was too sweet!! Hubby aint home until 9pm again so I am gonna have dinner and save his, he can reheat it later! Am making a chilli from scratch, its not often I do that, its easier with a jar :haha:

Aw, I missed out on FB uno!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

brunettebimbo said:


> Welcome Natasha! :)
> 
> Well girls that's me logging off for the night, off to make tea! Finally! :lol:
> 
> I won't be on 1st thing as I have a driving lesson 10-12 so I'll update my weight after then...........scared!!!

Ooooh, good luck! Hope your night is ok! xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Aw thanks girls, I've never felt so welcomed before :) I'm determined to do it. For me. Nobody else. I'm so unfit it's mad! I'm young, I shouldn't get puffed out pushing Summer up a hill. I won't do my weight tomorrow, I weighed myself yesterday but will do it next Friday, fingers crossed everyone has some loss :)


----------



## aliss

:rofl: Thanks it still freaks me out.

No weigh in for me today, it's AF so there's no point.

Today's exercise plans
Ab Ripper X (349 abdominal exercises) - done during LO's nap
45 min walk with sling - going as soon as LO wakes up (its only 10am)
And I *hope* to get into the gym to lift weights today, I'll see if there's space after the dog walk. OH is off Fri, Sat, Sun so I'm going 2x on the weekend too.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Allie, you didn't miss Uno..I couldn't get in there for some reason!

sorry bout AF, Aliss..that's def no fun. 

Glad you feel welcomed, Natasha :D Your LO is soooo cute, btw!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

this is what I play to keep me from snacking! :haha:

https://www.girlsgogames.com/game/Burger_Restaurant_4.html


----------



## ricschick

wellcome natasha!!!!

wow that is some bump i was huge when i was last preg!!!




well other than luch ive had a banana so just waiting for dinner now im starving!!!!
im scared about the weight in!!!!:shrug:


----------



## choc

Hi girls, hope you've had a good day. Looking forward (sort of) to weigh in tomorrow! Hoping I've lost at least a pound. I'll be on between 9 and 11am!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:rofl: Brandy, I love that you play a game about burgers!!!!!
and glad I didn't miss Uno!!!

Natasha, the code for the club blinkie is on the front page if you want it!! and do you have wii fit? we started doing the challenge this week, Choc was our winner so she will set the challenge for next wednesday!!!

Am dreading weigh-in tomorrow!!! 

Right, think dinner needs some attention! will be back later!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ricschick said:


> wellcome natasha!!!!
> 
> wow that is some bump i was huge when i was last preg!!!
> View attachment 161652
> 
> 
> View attachment 161653
> 
> 
> well other than luch ive had a banana so just waiting for dinner now im starving!!!!
> im scared about the weight in!!!!:shrug:

Wow! another massive bump!!!

Ok, really must check dinner...:haha:


----------



## RedRose

I'm really not optimistic about weigh in tomorrow. I feel like I haven't done very well today and I feel bloated. :wacko:


----------



## choc

Just eaten a mahoosive dinner. Not good the night before weigh in.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh dear, it sounds like we're all worrying about tomorrows weigh in!!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

helloooo ladies

natasha welcome :hi:

well tonight ive had ww chicken curry.. i didnt like it though =( so hardly ate any. 
like everyone else it seems im dreading it dont think ive lost anything. is it just me or does everyone else make sure they take everything off before you get in the scales :haha:

has everyone been good today??

<3


----------



## Bee26

Hi Girls,
Can I join you please? 

Well after 9 months of using BF as an excuse not to get my wobbly butt in gear Ive finally got myself in the right frame of mind to start my weightloss. 
I truly believe that you have to get your head in the right place to do it, and for me, I need to have a goal, something to work towards. 
I used to be 21.5 stone, and lost 7 stone pre pregnancy and got down from a size 26 to a size 14/16 and was so proud of myself. I was terrible while I was pregnant and seriously fell off the wagon and put on 5 stone and am back up to a size 20, 18 if im lucky. I know I can do it, I just needed to kick myself up the bum and get started. Im going to Malaga on 20th May for my best friends hen do and am determined not to be the fattest one there!! 

I weighed myself on Sunday and was 17stone 6 pounds :blush: and want to get down to 14 stone, as I was a size 14 at this weight. Id like to lose at least 2 and a half stone by 20th May, and a further 1 and a half by August for my friends wedding.I have a 100 pound debenhams voucher which Im saving to buy a gorgeous dress for the occasion! 

Im not being stupid and crash dieting as Im still BF, but i need to do a week of pretty hardcore to get me started. I lose weight quickly (put it on just as quick too!!), so know I can lose at least 5lb in the first week, mostly water, but it helps keep me on track. Im eating banana and natural yoghurt for brekkie, ryvita and cottage cheese for lunch, then soup or lean meat and veg for tea and although im only 5 days in feel less bloated and my skin already looks better. 

Looking forward to sharing the journey with you all and supporting each other through the tought times!

Beth


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: I wear the lightest clothes possible and nothing in pockets!!!!

I have been a good girl today, but boy have I been tempted!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hi Beth! :hi:

Welcome!! We'll do our best to help you hun!! Kitty has run through what we're about on the first page and the code for the blinkie is there too! We have weigh in on a friday each week!

We're a friendly bunch, we try to keep each other going, listen when someone is feeling down, cheer each other up etc!

There's also now a facebook group which BB set up, the link is a few pages back!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

Bee26 said:


> Hi Girls,
> Can I join you please?
> 
> Well after 9 months of using BF as an excuse not to get my wobbly butt in gear Ive finally got myself in the right frame of mind to start my weightloss.
> I truly believe that you have to get your head in the right place to do it, and for me, I need to have a goal, something to work towards.
> I used to be 21.5 stone, and lost 7 stone pre pregnancy and got down from a size 26 to a size 14/16 and was so proud of myself. I was terrible while I was pregnant and seriously fell off the wagon and put on 5 stone and am back up to a size 20, 18 if im lucky. I know I can do it, I just needed to kick myself up the bum and get started. Im going to Malaga on 20th May for my best friends hen do and am determined not to be the fattest one there!!
> 
> I weighed myself on Sunday and was 17stone 6 pounds :blush: and want to get down to 14 stone, as I was a size 14 at this weight. Id like to lose at least 2 and a half stone by 20th May, and a further 1 and a half by August for my friends wedding.I have a 100 pound debenhams voucher which Im saving to buy a gorgeous dress for the occasion!
> 
> Im not being stupid and crash dieting as Im still BF, but i need to do a week of pretty hardcore to get me started. I lose weight quickly (put it on just as quick too!!), so know I can lose at least 5lb in the first week, mostly water, but it helps keep me on track. Im eating banana and natural yoghurt for brekkie, ryvita and cottage cheese for lunch, then soup or lean meat and veg for tea and although im only 5 days in feel less bloated and my skin already looks better.
> 
> Looking forward to sharing the journey with you all and supporting each other through the tought times!
> 
> Beth

:hi: hi beth!!

welcome to baby club weight loss group. everyones lovely here.

good luck on your weightloss im sure youll do great hun.

<3


----------



## Natasha2605

newly-wed77 said:


> :rofl: Brandy, I love that you play a game about burgers!!!!!
> and glad I didn't miss Uno!!!
> 
> Natasha, the code for the club blinkie is on the front page if you want it!! and do you have wii fit? we started doing the challenge this week, Choc was our winner so she will set the challenge for next wednesday!!!
> 
> Am dreading weigh-in tomorrow!!!
> 
> Right, think dinner needs some attention! will be back later!!

Yeah I do, Got it two days ago. Love it, it's so much fun without being an effort haha. Oooh I'll need to watch out for next week's challenge. I'm so confident I'm gonna lose this weight with all your support :) xx


----------



## charlotte-xo

newly-wed77 said:


> :haha: I wear the lightest clothes possible and nothing in pockets!!!!
> 
> I have been a good girl today, but boy have I been tempted!!!!

lol. thats the worst thing ever temptation weve got to go food shopping tomorrow and i hate looking at all the things i cant have!!

newly-wed completely OT but how do you do the sort of pictures youve got in your signature have you got a programme they look lovely i want to do some of alfie.



what time we doing weigh in tomorrow??

<3


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome, Beth :D That's my DD1's name..Bethany..she's 11 (now I feel old...)

Charlotte, I seriously do that lol..I strip down to my undies..and I even make sure I do my morning pee before :haha: Sorry for that TMI!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Natasha2605 said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Brandy, I love that you play a game about burgers!!!!!
> and glad I didn't miss Uno!!!
> 
> Natasha, the code for the club blinkie is on the front page if you want it!! and do you have wii fit? we started doing the challenge this week, Choc was our winner so she will set the challenge for next wednesday!!!
> 
> Am dreading weigh-in tomorrow!!!
> 
> Right, think dinner needs some attention! will be back later!!
> 
> Yeah I do, Got it two days ago. Love it, it's so much fun without being an effort haha. Oooh I'll need to watch out for next week's challenge. I'm so confident I'm gonna lose this weight with all your support :) xxClick to expand...

Thats fab, I find that having the ladies here behind me keeps me going, I know if I am feeling crap and tempted to stuff a bar of choc they'll see me through it and the choc is safe!!!! Join the FB group too hun, the link is a few pages back, posted by brunette bimbo.
I was the loser in the challenge this week :haha: it was hula hoop!


----------



## choc

Welcome Beth, well done for losing all that weight pre pregnancy! You can definitely give us some tips!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Welcome, Beth :D That's my DD1's name..Bethany..she's 11 (now I feel old...)
> 
> Charlotte, I seriously do that lol..I strip down to my undies..and I even make sure I do my morning pee before :haha: Sorry for that TMI!

Speaking of TMI, I was thinking just today that I will do my weigh in tomorrow after I have been to the loo, but not for a pee :haha: :blush:


----------



## charlotte-xo

choc said:


> Just eaten a mahoosive dinner. Not good the night before weigh in.

aww choc im sure youve done brill. out of noseyness what did you have for dinner, im stealing everyones ideas before i go food shopping tomorrow lol

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Welcome, Beth :D That's my DD1's name..Bethany..she's 11 (now I feel old...)
> 
> Charlotte, I seriously do that lol..I strip down to my undies..and I even make sure I do my morning pee before :haha: Sorry for that TMI!

:haha: its just something you have to do isnt it!!. 

like newlywed i wait till after the morning toilet trip and its not a wee :blush:
ha ha !! now thats deffo tmi!!

<3


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Glad its not just me!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

newly-wed77 said:


> Glad its not just me!!

i wonder if it makes much difference lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

newly-wed77 said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, Beth :D That's my DD1's name..Bethany..she's 11 (now I feel old...)
> 
> Charlotte, I seriously do that lol..I strip down to my undies..and I even make sure I do my morning pee before :haha: Sorry for that TMI!
> 
> Speaking of TMI, I was thinking just today that I will do my weigh in tomorrow after I have been to the loo, but not for a pee :haha: :blush:Click to expand...

Bahaha, I can never resist..I weigh myself after that too :haha: Just out of curiosity really :blush:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I sometimes think it must make a difference, but then probably not a lot!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, Beth :D That's my DD1's name..Bethany..she's 11 (now I feel old...)
> 
> Charlotte, I seriously do that lol..I strip down to my undies..and I even make sure I do my morning pee before :haha: Sorry for that TMI!
> 
> Speaking of TMI, I was thinking just today that I will do my weigh in tomorrow after I have been to the loo, but not for a pee :haha: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Bahaha, I can never resist..I weigh myself after that too :haha: Just out of curiosity really :blush:Click to expand...

i wonder if it makes any difference. lol im tempted to weigh before and after now :haha:


----------



## peanut56

I am definitely in for another challenge next Wednesday!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good stuff!!! I am determined to do better :haha: just hope Choc chooses something I'm not too bad at!!


----------



## Bee26

Thanks for the lovely welcome girls, heres my pics - the first is my goal size from the weekend after I found out I was pregnant, id put on a few pounds from my slimmest, but I look back on the pic and think I looked quite good!! At the time I still thought I was a heiffer though! 
The second is me at xmas, havent got any better ones as I rarely let anyone take pics of me now, but you get the jist!! lol
 



Attached Files:







goal (453x604).jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 5









166337_484504132196_615907196_6718714_5194147_n (480x640).jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## charlotte-xo

right im off girls, alfies calling haha!!. speak to you all tomorrow

good luck 

n'night

<3 <3


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Bee26 said:


> Thanks for the lovely welcome girls, heres my pics - the first is my goal size from the weekend after I found out I was pregnant, id put on a few pounds from my slimmest, but I look back on the pic and think I looked quite good!! At the time I still thought I was a heiffer though!
> The second is me at xmas, havent got any better ones as I rarely let anyone take pics of me now, but you get the jist!! lol

You look lovely hun! I know what you mean about having pics taken, I hate it now! I avoid at all costs!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

charlotte-xo said:


> right im off girls, alfies calling haha!!. speak to you all tomorrow
> 
> good luck
> 
> n'night
> 
> <3 <3

Night hun! good luck!! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

very pretty, Beth!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Time for me to move too, though I shall be back later!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I hate pics of myself as well..I'm always the one taking them


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

well, my lil monster is catching a nap, so I better do the same..nearly 11 pm here.

G'night lovelies! (hopefully!)


----------



## aliss

Well I made it to the gym and got in 25 minutes solid lifting (pullups, barbell rows, chinups) before LO had a meltdown (he cried the instant I tried to leave him in the daycare). I think I need to go more often to get him used to it.


----------



## Natasha2605

Well 25 minutes is better than nothing I guess. I put my wii fit on yesterday for a go and lo and behold Summer woke within ten minutes of me being on it...grr :( xx


----------



## aliss

It's like they hear us and decide "oh no you dont lady!!"


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

well that didnt last long :( (LO sleepin)


----------



## choc

charlotte-xo said:


> choc said:
> 
> 
> Just eaten a mahoosive dinner. Not good the night before weigh in.
> 
> aww choc im sure youve done brill. out of noseyness what did you have for dinner, im stealing everyones ideas before i go food shopping tomorrow lol
> 
> <3Click to expand...

It was left over chicken, butternut squash and leek pie with colcannon x


----------



## aliss

Yummy post workout snack
1 cup greek yogurt (which is 110 calories, 5g sugar, 20g protein!), 1/2 diced apple (the other half for LO's lunch), cinnamon, and 1 tbsp brown sugar splenda yuuuuuuum


----------



## choc

You will have to wait and see what I choose! I wanted my trophy in my sig but couldn't work out how to do it!

Anyone seen Kitty around? Hope she hasn't been indulging in goodies somewhere! Probably working out every second of the day ready for weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## peanut56

I must stop weighing myself everyday. It's going to drive me insane. I am a half pound heavier this morning than I was yesterday morning. This happens all the time and I know it's most likely water retention, but it still gets me down! I really must stop it.
My day is going well - had my egg white omelet for breakfast, then I had a chicken breast and broccoli for lunch. For dinner I'm having potato crusted cod, potatoes, asparagus and corn. Yum.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> You will have to wait and see what I choose! I wanted my trophy in my sig but couldn't work out how to do it!
> 
> Anyone seen Kitty around? Hope she hasn't been indulging in goodies somewhere! Probably working out every second of the day ready for weigh in tomorrow!

Do you want me to make it smaller so it will fit in?

Kitty has been on FB today, think she is ok!!



peanut56 said:


> I must stop weighing myself everyday. It's going to drive me insane. I am a half pound heavier this morning than I was yesterday morning. This happens all the time and I know it's most likely water retention, but it still gets me down! I really must stop it.
> My day is going well - had my egg white omelet for breakfast, then I had a chicken breast and broccoli for lunch. For dinner I'm having potato crusted cod, potatoes, asparagus and corn. Yum.

Aw hun, I don't weigh myself every day, I did before but it drove me mad so now I do it once a week!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh Brandy! Have just seen you're back, I take it that it was only a short nap!!


----------



## Terrilea

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Terrilea, do you have facebook?

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/profile.php?id=545247971

yeah this is the link to my profile. anyone in baby club weight loss feel free to add me:flower: xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Terrilea said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Terrilea, do you have facebook?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/profile.php?id=545247971
> 
> yeah this is the link to my profile. anyone in baby club weight loss feel free to add me:flower: xxClick to expand...

I will come now!! have you joined the FB group too? xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

newly-wed77 said:


> Terrilea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Terrilea, do you have facebook?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/profile.php?id=545247971
> 
> yeah this is the link to my profile. anyone in baby club weight loss feel free to add me:flower: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I will come now!! have you joined the FB group too? xxClick to expand...

Oh dear, this is what it told me when I came to add you...

*The website that directed you here was not a Facebook page. If you entered your Facebook login information on the previous site, you will need to change your password.*


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Choc, This is the code to have your trophy in your signature, just copy and paste it in, but remove the spaces at the start and end after the [
[ IMG]https://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr118/allievengeance/Trophy2.jpg[/IMG ]

I have made it small so you don't get it deleted but if you want it a bit bigger, let me know!


----------



## Terrilea

newly-wed77 said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrilea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Terrilea, do you have facebook?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/profile.php?id=545247971
> 
> yeah this is the link to my profile. anyone in baby club weight loss feel free to add me:flower: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I will come now!! have you joined the FB group too? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh dear, this is what it told me when I came to add you...
> 
> *The website that directed you here was not a Facebook page. If you entered your Facebook login information on the previous site, you will need to change your password.*Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=545247971
Does this work??? If not my name's terrilea moores and my profile pic is the same as my avatar on BnB xx

Has anyone got link for FB group plz? xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Have just sent you a request!! the link for the club is:

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_167693359943391


----------



## Terrilea

Nite girls....ooh weigh in 2mo....nervous x x x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'm off to bed too, night night xx


----------



## Bee26

EEK..Ive just ordered Davinas new workout DVD and a new sports bra for my oversized jugs!! Looking forward to getting started!!


----------



## peanut56

I'm requesting to join the club on FB...my name is Tracie...please accept me! :)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well it's 4:45am, I'm ill! Have just thrown up :sick: and feeling horrid!!! Am now sitting here waiting to see if I need to hurl again.....


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh no, Allie! I hope it was just the once..poor chick :(

I'm up, but I dont want to be. lol. Will do my weigh-in soon. Keep avoiding it!


----------



## RedRose

Oh Allie feel better soon hun. On the plus side, at least it's before weigh in :lol:

I'm 134lb so down 2lb :thumbup:

Good luck everyone!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

*drumroll*

Down 2.2 lbs from last Friday :happydance: YAY!!


----------



## Terrilea

Well done girls! Great losses!
Gonna go and weigh myself in a min fingers crossed! xx


----------



## Terrilea

1lb weight loss :-/
I lost 4lb last week so a loss of 5lbs over 2 weeks is good that's the way i'm looking at it so i don't get disheartened xxx


----------



## RedRose

Yeah but babe yOu've been doing loads of exercise. I bet the jogging is adding muscle tone to your legs. Don't be disheartened that is a great loss for two weeks, you just have to keep going though.


----------



## Terrilea

I hope that's what it is, i'm gonna go to boots 2moro and go on the scales that show body fat percentage so i can keep an eye on that too xx


----------



## RedRose

That's a really good idea :thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

5 lbs in 2 weeks is seriously awesome..you should be proud!

https://www.zulva.com/images/good_job/images/batterfly.gif


----------



## RedRose

Well done PLB :happydance:


----------



## choc

Morning! Well done everyone, great losses! I'm down 1lb, a little disapointed but still a loss!

Thanks Newly for my trophy code, you are a star! I'll add it in later xx


----------



## Bee26

Morning girlies, 
Just done my weigh in - I weighed myself Sunday so I guess its 5 days and im down 4lbs. Well done on all your pound shedding ladies! xxx


----------



## jojo_b

zzypeg said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girls!!
> 
> I'm dreading weighing tomorrow as I was naughty Saturday, Sunday and Monday!! :(
> 
> I've had my Belvitas and a cup of tea and I am starving!!
> 
> O just a thought, I can't always get on here but I can always get on Facebook on my phone so I made a group :D https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_167693359943391
> 
> hey hey!! I am wanting into the facebook group, I have asked to join. xxxxClick to expand...

Oh oh oh can I join too please?! Sent a request...


----------



## choc

Fantastic loss Beth!

Newly hope you are feeling better x


----------



## jojo_b

Ok I'm off out to buy some decent scales instead of my very dodgy 2.99 smartprice ones from Asda so I can join in the dreading weigh-in fun :)


----------



## charlotte-xo

morning ladies..just weighed myself

drum roll please........






2lb weight loss lol 


not too bad considering ive been abit naughty this week, its a step in the right direction i spose!!



well done on your weight losses ladies youve all done fab!!


just had poached egg on toast-twas rank!! :sick:

newly-wed hope you get better hun :hugs:


beth- is the dvd good?? i want claire nasir's one it looks good but its meant to be really hard =(

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

Natasha2605 said:


> Well 25 minutes is better than nothing I guess. I put my wii fit on yesterday for a go and lo and behold Summer woke within ten minutes of me being on it...grr :( xx

ive got the xbox connect and everytime i want to go on it i just start and bam!! alfies wide awake :haha: im sure he wants me to stay this size and not loose any weight..lol

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> *drumroll*
> 
> Down 2.2 lbs from last Friday :happydance: YAY!!

well done peacelovebaby!!!!!


:yipee:


----------



## charlotte-xo

Terrilea said:


> I hope that's what it is, i'm gonna go to boots 2moro and go on the scales that show body fat percentage so i can keep an eye on that too xx

terrilea ---if youve got a lloyds pharmacy near you theyve got digital scales on offer from £20 to £10 there brill!!..they do you bmi too,


----------



## Natasha2605

charlotte-xo said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> Well 25 minutes is better than nothing I guess. I put my wii fit on yesterday for a go and lo and behold Summer woke within ten minutes of me being on it...grr :( xx
> 
> ive got the xbox connect and everytime i want to go on it i just start and bam!! alfies wide awake :haha: im sure he wants me to stay this size and not loose any weight..lol
> 
> <3Click to expand...

I'm sure Summer wants me to be this weight just so she can bounce on me!!

Well done on all the weigh ins girls! :thumbup:

I'll weigh next fri since I only really started two days ago. Does anyone use the wii fit to weigh? Or should I buy scales? xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Well done everyone. I've lost 2lbs this week which I'm shocked about given I'm bloated as hell and ate like a pig yesterday but I wont complain.

I'm sure we've had a few members the past few days... don't suppose anyone can remember (or wants to find ;) ) what pages they're on do they? lol xx


----------



## Terrilea

charlotte-xo said:


> Terrilea said:
> 
> 
> I hope that's what it is, i'm gonna go to boots 2moro and go on the scales that show body fat percentage so i can keep an eye on that too xx
> 
> terrilea ---if youve got a lloyds pharmacy near you theyve got digital scales on offer from £20 to £10 there brill!!..they do you bmi too,Click to expand...

Thanks will have to try and get hold of those! xx


----------



## choc

Anyone want to share the secret of their success? I haven't snacked, have exercised every day, drank lots of water and eaten healthy but only 1lb lost. Maybe it's portion size for my evening meal. I hate DH having loads more than me so maybe I over eat there.


----------



## ricschick

welldone ladies on fab weightlosses!!!!!!
i weighed myself this morning and ive lost NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im so pissed off!! how could io have lost nothing!!!! what the hell am i doing wrong??????????????????????? i hate my body.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

clare nasirs dvd is brillant but hard work but i think thats better as you feel like your doing something and you sweat alot!!!!lol

my body really aches this morning especially my back!!!! i feel like eating a kitkat whats the point ive done all this exercise and havent eaten rubbish yet ive lost f**k all:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## ricschick

ive requested on facebook too im claire its me with my 2 girls in the pic x


----------



## Bee26

charlotte-xo said:


> morning ladies..just weighed myself
> 
> drum roll please........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2lb weight loss lol
> 
> 
> not too bad considering ive been abit naughty this week, its a step in the right direction i spose!!
> 
> 
> 
> well done on your weight losses ladies youve all done fab!!
> 
> 
> just had poached egg on toast-twas rank!! :sick:
> 
> newly-wed hope you get better hun :hugs:
> 
> 
> *beth- is the dvd good?? i want claire nasir's one it looks good but its meant to be really hard =(*<3

I havent tried it yet, ordered it online last night so should be here this weekend. I love davinas old ones, the power of 3 etc, but lent them to a friend and never got them back :nope: the new one is meant to be good, and shes so funny and natural. xx


----------



## choc

Ahh sorry ricschick, I am disappointed too this week. Not sure what I'm doing wrong either. I'm thinking maybe more exercise and smaller portions. 

Once you get going with your Clare Nasir dvd you'll be dropping the lbs! It's just early days :hugs:

we mustn't get demotivated!


----------



## Bee26

choc said:


> Anyone want to share the secret of their success? I haven't snacked, have exercised every day, drank lots of water and eaten healthy but only 1lb lost. Maybe it's portion size for my evening meal. I hate DH having loads more than me so maybe I over eat there.

Do you eat past 8pm? perhaps try eating nothing after then. If your excersising dont forget muscle weighs more than fat and your bound to be getting more muscle. dont get down as im sure thats what it is xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Choc, portion size makes a HUGE difference. Try having smaller portions for this next week and see what happens on the scales. 

Ricschick, I'm sorry hun :hugs: I know it's annoying when someone says "at least you haven't lost" but it's true! Keep it up and the weight is bound to come off..its science and it HAS to happen. Drink lots of water, have small portions, and it'll happen :hugs:

Also you may have lost inches! Keep track of that too...ETA as Kitty said on FB :haha:


----------



## Natasha2605

I joined on 89 and I think the others coulda been about 91 hehe xx


----------



## ricschick

thanks guys i measured myself last week so was going to do the same today but cant find the measuring tape as the kids have had it. so will try to find it. maybe thats what it is i dont drink enough?? does drinking really make a difference???


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning everyone!! Thanks for the well wishes!! I felt like hell all through the night!! Feeling a bit better now and not been sick for 2hrs so it's looking up!!

I have lost 3lbs, though I am sure that is from being sick!!!! 

Well done to everyone, some fab losses and nobody has put on!!

Ricschick, stay strong honey, you're doing so well and putting lots of effort in, it will pay off!!!

There's been so many posts that I can't remember who asked about using the wii fit to weigh? I use mine because we dropped the scales and broke them, have found it to be accurate so I am happy with it!!


----------



## ricschick

i may make a trip over to boots and use there scales!!! and see what exactly i weigh my scales change in different rooms lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: yeah, boots ones are usually pretty accurate!!!


----------



## ricschick

we're on our 100th page!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Blimey! we've only been going for about 10 days or so haven't we? :haha: we've done a lot of nattering!!!!


----------



## choc

I also use my wii fit to weigh myself.

Thanks Beth, I don't eat after 8 though x

Right so smaller portions it is then. Just upped my exercise and did the free jogging on wii for 30 mins while watching last nights Eastenders! Might do a quick hula hoop then shower.


----------



## charlotte-xo

ricschick said:


> welldone ladies on fab weightlosses!!!!!!
> i weighed myself this morning and ive lost NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im so pissed off!! how could io have lost nothing!!!! what the hell am i doing wrong??????????????????????? i hate my body.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> clare nasirs dvd is brillant but hard work but i think thats better as you feel like your doing something and you sweat alot!!!!lol
> 
> my body really aches this morning especially my back!!!! i feel like eating a kitkat whats the point ive done all this exercise and havent eaten rubbish yet ive lost f**k all:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

:hugs: i bet youll have lost loads next week its early days yet and loosing nothing us better than putting something on hun.
dont be down on yourself your doing fab.

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

well done newlywed 3lbs is great!! go you :happydance:
hope you feel better 
<3


----------



## ricschick

does drinking water really work?


----------



## choc

ricschick said:


> does drinking water really work?

PLB is always telling us to drink more! She knows what she is talking about!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well, I have just had a march around the village, am knackered now! I try to do it quicker each time I go, but the pram has a squeaky wheel today for some reason so we sounded really funny squeaking our way around!! 

Have got some beetroot and dairylea to have for lunch, am copying you Ricschick! it always sounds good, but on the march back from the village I was wondering, is it not really slippy?? I can imagine the beetroot sliding one way and the dairylea the other! they are both slippy foods!! I guess I'll find out after I have fed Holly!!

I have been drinking more water, it fills me up more but makes me pee all the time!! I cut out fizzy drinks, was always drinking diet coke, but haven't had a can in over a week!!!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

newly-wed77 said:


> Well, I have just had a march around the village, am knackered now! I try to do it quicker each time I go, but the pram has a squeaky wheel today for some reason so we sounded really funny squeaking our way around!!
> 
> Have got some beetroot and dairylea to have for lunch, am copying you Ricschick! it always sounds good, but on the march back from the village I was wondering, is it not really slippy?? I can imagine the beetroot sliding one way and the dairylea the other! they are both slippy foods!! I guess I'll find out after I have fed Holly!!
> 
> I have been drinking more water, it fills me up more but makes me pee all the time!! I cut out fizzy drinks, was always drinking diet coke, but haven't had a can in over a week!!!!

mmmm coke lol!!..i hate water it makes me feel sick!! do you think its still as healthy if you add squash to it might make it more bareable lol

<3


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

charlotte-xo said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I have just had a march around the village, am knackered now! I try to do it quicker each time I go, but the pram has a squeaky wheel today for some reason so we sounded really funny squeaking our way around!!
> 
> Have got some beetroot and dairylea to have for lunch, am copying you Ricschick! it always sounds good, but on the march back from the village I was wondering, is it not really slippy?? I can imagine the beetroot sliding one way and the dairylea the other! they are both slippy foods!! I guess I'll find out after I have fed Holly!!
> 
> I have been drinking more water, it fills me up more but makes me pee all the time!! I cut out fizzy drinks, was always drinking diet coke, but haven't had a can in over a week!!!!
> 
> mmmm coke lol!!..i hate water it makes me feel sick!! do you think its still as healthy if you add squash to it might make it more bareable lol
> 
> <3Click to expand...

I do sometimes add low sugar vimto to it as it gets really boring!! Its still gotta be better than coke, even though I miss the coke!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Charlotte, have you joined the fb group?


----------



## ricschick

newly-wed77 said:


> Well, I have just had a march around the village, am knackered now! I try to do it quicker each time I go, but the pram has a squeaky wheel today for some reason so we sounded really funny squeaking our way around!!
> 
> Have got some beetroot and dairylea to have for lunch, am copying you Ricschick! it always sounds good, but on the march back from the village I was wondering, is it not really slippy?? I can imagine the beetroot sliding one way and the dairylea the other! they are both slippy foods!! I guess I'll find out after I have fed Holly!!
> 
> I have been drinking more water, it fills me up more but makes me pee all the time!! I cut out fizzy drinks, was always drinking diet coke, but haven't had a can in over a week!!!!

:haha: no its not slippy lol welldone on the walking hun i can bearly move today im so sore lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Newly you make me laugh!!! Slippy sandwich? :rofl:

Well what a morning!!! 

I got up and weighed myself and it said 9stone 12lb which is the same as last week, then I was like no no no so after having a wee I weighed myself again and it said 9stone 11lb so I might have lost 1lb! :lol: I'm not surprised really as I didn't start being good until Tuesday!

So I had a driving lesson at 10am, it got to 9.50am and rang MIL and she had forgotten she was having Tristan!! Luckily my friend was free so my instructor dropped him off at her house and picked him up afterwards...Hubby wouldn't let me drive with Tristan in the car! :lol:


----------



## ricschick

im with ya on that one i HATE water so am trying to drink more with squash init, but im rubbish at it!! i think i need to set myself times in which il go and have a glass as i just forget!!!

well ive decided not to worry about the scales to much df thinks ive lost weight and he said i look gorgeous so im going to continue with what im doing and hopefully doing the clare nasir workout 3 times a week will do the trick!! and im going to drink more so will see!!!


----------



## choc

I ache too after my 30 min jog! Hoping to go for a long walk later too, a bit scared though as gonna walk to sainsburys and know by the time I get there I'll be too knackered to walk back but will have no choice!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well lunch was lush and I actually feel full for once!! I made too much and normally go back for 2nds but today I gave it to the dog before I could change my mind! :D

I just made some pasta, cut up some smoked sausage, halumi, onion, courgette and mushroom then chucked it in with the pasta with a tin of chopped tomoatoes added garlic and herbs and wala! Gorgeous!

I'm absolutly stuffed!


----------



## zzypeg

hi ladies...well done to you all on your weight losses, fantastic!!

don't worry ricschick, at least you haven't put on, so keep on truckin'!!

well sorry I am lare checking in I have been at work this morning and putting petrol in the car, going to farm shop kind of things!

my loss this week is 3lb...woohoo. 

got to redo my signiture it went funny when i did my weight loss ticker. DOH!!

I am starving so going to get some lunch. hope you are all having a lovely day.


xxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well Done :)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:rofl: I seriously did wonder if the sandwich was going to be slippy! But just had it and it wasn't, it was yummy!!! and no slippage at all! :haha:

Well done BB & Zzypeg! and Ricschick, good on ya, you're doing fab chick, don't worry about the bloomin scales!!!

BB your lunch sounds lush!!

Now Holly is napping and i am stuffed so I think I deserve a chill on the sofa and a catch up on BnB hehe!


----------



## brunettebimbo

What a pain in the arse!!! I have to re make my ticker?
I used to have one where you clicked it and logged in and it automatically changed but can't remember what site now!! :(


----------



## choc

Well done zzypeg! What do you think is the secret to your success? I'm after tips today! What have you been eating?


----------



## ricschick

choc said:


> Well done zzypeg! What do you think is the secret to your success? I'm after tips today! What have you been eating?

me too lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh choc, I just love that you have your trophy in your signature! it makes me smile!


----------



## RedRose

Well done everyone!

Those who have lost, woo hoo :happydance: now keep going!

Those who have stayed the same or lost less than they'd hoped, don't despair! Weight loss is a slow process. See what happens next week. Just keep going.:hugs:

I'm going to the in laws later today. I might come back five pounds lighter if I end up chewing off my own hand through sheer annoyance.

On the plus side, tonight I'm having a beer, a slice of pizza and some Crunch chocolate :thumbup:


----------



## ricschick

well brekkie was weetabix, luch was 4 rivitas with light philli and a pack of belvitas. dinner i think will be pasta bake x
have managed 1 glass of diluted water so will aim for 4 today and work my way up. x


----------



## ricschick

RedRose said:


> Well done everyone!
> 
> Those who have lost, woo hoo :happydance: now keep going!
> 
> Those who have stayed the same or lost less than they'd hoped, don't despair! Weight loss is a slow process. See what happens next week. Just keep going.:hugs:
> 
> I'm going to the in laws later today. I might come back five pounds lighter if I end up chewing off my own hand through sheer annoyance.
> 
> On the plus side, tonight I'm having a beer, a slice of pizza and some Crunch chocolate :thumbup:

:rofl:


----------



## zzypeg

thanks hun, I am just simply calorie counting having between 1000-1200 a day (and sometime 1300 if I am really hungry) this way, i don't have to worry about "rules" if i do a diet with rules, I always fail! I just account for everything I eat, like if I am going out for lunch or dinner and I want to have burger and chips I will have it but then I will pretty much not eat for the rest of the day (if I have a massive lunch then I am usually stuffed all day anyway!) if I do get hungry again then I can have fruit (frozen berries are really low cals) or something. I have stopped eating the junk I used to and drinking full sugar coke...I was a proper junk food queen before!! it's hard but when I see results I have the will power to carry on. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls just a question about weaning.......

Cow and Gate say 17 weeks at the earliest but they also say to give him dairy at that age which I am pretty sure is wrong?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I thought they could have yoghurts & cheese from about 8 months and milk from after 12 months....


----------



## ricschick

dairy products are from 6months but you can wean from 4months with vege and fruit x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks :)

I think we need to wean at 4 months!


----------



## jojo_b

Is it bad that even talk of weaning is making me hungry? :blush:


----------



## zzypeg

oh and also, I use my fitness pal, that is great if you are calorie counting xxx

JoJo, the annabel Karmel book I have makes me drool...lol, and it's just pages of mush xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

brunettebimbo said:


> Thanks :)
> 
> I think we need to wean at 4 months!

We are considering weaning at 4 months, she is already on hungry baby milk and still needs feeding every 2.5hrs.




jojo_b said:


> Is it bad that even talk of weaning is making me hungry? :blush:

:rofl: any talk of food at the minute makes me want chocolate biscuits!!!


----------



## zzypeg

MMmmmmmmm.....chocolate biscuits xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

zzypeg said:


> MMmmmmmmm.....chocolate biscuits xxxxxxx

mmmmmmmm!! I'm so glad i have already been out, otherwise I'd be very tempted to buy some!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: Yeh I wanted to wait until 6 months but he still feeds every 2-3 hours. He stares and licks his lips whilst we eat and gets excited when you give him his medicine or teething powders coz he thinks its food!! :lol:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

brunettebimbo said:


> :rofl: Yeh I wanted to wait until 6 months but he still feeds every 2-3 hours. He stares and licks his lips whilst we eat and gets excited when you give him his medicine or teething powders coz he thinks its food!! :lol:

:haha: Holly stares at us and is fascinated when we eat, but she's not so keen on the medicine or anything, she spits it as far as she can get it!!! Not that she had it this morning, even though she needed it, I couldn't get past the childproof cap :dohh:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi gals..gah yall talked a lot while we were gone!

Whoever asked about water..YES YES YES!!! it helps alot. And I know it's a pain to run to the bathroom every 5 minutes, but it will only do that for a couple of days once you start drinking more..then your body will adjust. 

This is something I found online a while back:

"The problem is that, though many decide to increase their water intake, very few stick with it. It's understandable. During the first few days of drinking more water than your body is accustomed to, you're running to the bathroom constantly. This can be very discouraging, and it can certainly interfere with an otherwise normal day at work. It seems that the water is coming out just as fast as it's going in, and many people decide that their new hydration habit is fruitless.

Do take heed , though. What is really happening is that your body is flushing itself of the water it has been storing throughout all those years of "survival mode". It takes a while, but this is a beautiful thing happening to you. As you continue to give your body all the water it could ask for, it gets rid of what it doesn't need. It gets rid of the water it was holding onto in your ankles and your hips and thighs, maybe even around your belly. You are excreting much more than you realize. Your body figures it doesn't need to save these stores anymore; it's trusting that the water will keep coming, and if it does, eventually, the flushing (of both the body and the potty) will cease, allowing the human to return to a normal life. It's true. This is called the "breakthrough point." "

Lots to read I know.but it's helpful :)

Things I do to spice up my water is add lemon slices..and also ice. I love ice cold lemon water...plus lemon is good for detox as well.


----------



## choc

newly-wed77 said:


> Oh choc, I just love that you have your trophy in your signature! it makes me smile!

I am seriously proud of my trophy! I love it! You are very clever making it, I would not have a flaming clue!


----------



## choc

zzypeg said:


> oh and also, I use my fitness pal, that is great if you are calorie counting xxx
> 
> JoJo, the annabel Karmel book I have makes me drool...lol, and it's just pages of mush xxxxxxxx

Whats my fitness pal? Is it online? Do you have to pay?


----------



## zzypeg

choc said:


> zzypeg said:
> 
> 
> oh and also, I use my fitness pal, that is great if you are calorie counting xxx
> 
> JoJo, the annabel Karmel book I have makes me drool...lol, and it's just pages of mush xxxxxxxx
> 
> Whats my fitness pal? Is it online? Do you have to pay?Click to expand...

yeah it's online or if you are fancy an app for iphone. it's free !! you just fill in a few details, weight, goals etc it will give you a goal of about 1200 cals a day then you choose what food you have had for what meal and 99% of foods are in the database (including brands, supermarker foods etc) if not you can add it in. you can adjust the quantities you eat of each thing and it automatically works out the contents. you can also enter exercise you do and it will deduct it etc. it's been great for me- takes all the guesswork out xxxxxxx:thumbup:

ps. I didn't enter the measurements just my height and weight xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

that sounds just like sparkpeople.com 

Impart of that site..have been for yrs. You can track cals, exercise, goals..they show you exercises n tons of recipes. theres also a forum so you can ask questions


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh here's the whole article..one of millions, if anyones interested.

https://www.inch-aweigh.com/water.html


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We went shopping..I turned down a milkshake :happydance: I was very good :D

We got diapers, formula and hair dye...guess which one is mine :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sounds the same as Spark People. I used that last time.


----------



## ricschick

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hi gals..gah yall talked a lot while we were gone!
> 
> Whoever asked about water..YES YES YES!!! it helps alot. And I know it's a pain to run to the bathroom every 5 minutes, but it will only do that for a couple of days once you start drinking more..then your body will adjust.
> 
> This is something I found online a while back:
> 
> "The problem is that, though many decide to increase their water intake, very few stick with it. It's understandable. During the first few days of drinking more water than your body is accustomed to, you're running to the bathroom constantly. This can be very discouraging, and it can certainly interfere with an otherwise normal day at work. It seems that the water is coming out just as fast as it's going in, and many people decide that their new hydration habit is fruitless.
> 
> Do take heed , though. What is really happening is that your body is flushing itself of the water it has been storing throughout all those years of "survival mode". It takes a while, but this is a beautiful thing happening to you. As you continue to give your body all the water it could ask for, it gets rid of what it doesn't need. It gets rid of the water it was holding onto in your ankles and your hips and thighs, maybe even around your belly. You are excreting much more than you realize. Your body figures it doesn't need to save these stores anymore; it's trusting that the water will keep coming, and if it does, eventually, the flushing (of both the body and the potty) will cease, allowing the human to return to a normal life. It's true. This is called the "breakthrough point." "
> 
> Lots to read I know.but it's helpful :)
> 
> Things I do to spice up my water is add lemon slices..and also ice. I love ice cold lemon water...plus lemon is good for detox as well.

omg i love you thank you so much i think this is were im going so wrong because honestly i barely drink anything alday!! how much should i be drinking? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## ricschick

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> We went shopping..I turned down a milkshake :happydance: I was very good :D
> 
> We got diapers, formula and hair dye...guess which one is mine :haha:

diapers??:haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG I am useless!! I've just eaten 2 chocolate weetabox!! WTF is wrong with me!?


----------



## KittyVentura

Sorry BB - I dunno :(

Here's my favourite weightloss quote for you...

"Nothing tastes as good as being thin feels!" xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know that but I still can't fight it! :(


----------



## choc

zzypeg said:


> choc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zzypeg said:
> 
> 
> oh and also, I use my fitness pal, that is great if you are calorie counting xxx
> 
> JoJo, the annabel Karmel book I have makes me drool...lol, and it's just pages of mush xxxxxxxx
> 
> Whats my fitness pal? Is it online? Do you have to pay?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it's online or if you are fancy an app for iphone. it's free !! you just fill in a few details, weight, goals etc it will give you a goal of about 1200 cals a day then you choose what food you have had for what meal and 99% of foods are in the database (including brands, supermarker foods etc) if not you can add it in. you can adjust the quantities you eat of each thing and it automatically works out the contents. you can also enter exercise you do and it will deduct it etc. it's been great for me- takes all the guesswork out xxxxxxx:thumbup:
> 
> ps. I didn't enter the measurements just my height and weight xxxxClick to expand...

Its brill! thanks!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oooh Kitty I like that quote!!

Thanks PLB for the water advice, I have been replacing my diet cokes with water for over a week now, as I said earlier, sometimes a bit of squash in it for a change! Am still peeing plenty :haha:

Choc, I'm not clever really, I just know where to find things :haha:

Well, Holly has been a grumble bum this afternoon, am sure its the teething, I finally managed to get the cap off the calpol so she has had some in her bottle (she spits it for a mile otherwise) and we have had cuddles and now she is snoozing, hopefully she will last a bit longer now, she has only had one 30min nap all day, she must be tired! I am!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well girls I'm logging off for the weekend, I'll be on Facebook via my phone but back on here Monday! :hi:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Have a good weekend BB!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Look what my evil husband has brought home!!

https://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr118/allievengeance/DSCF1680.jpg

I'm not impressed!!


----------



## choc

newly-wed77 said:


> Look what my evil husband has brought home!!
> 
> https://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr118/allievengeance/DSCF1680.jpg
> 
> I'm not impressed!!

How bloody selfish! :growlmad:


----------



## peanut56

I posted on the FB group.
Morning! I'm having a good morning food wise, but a bad morning motivation wise. I hate my scale. I wish it would break so I could stop myself from getting on it every morning. :(


----------



## KittyVentura

Oooh Peanut! By next week you'll have hopefully lost your first 10lbs! How awesome is that!!

Anyone fancy having "Biggest loser of the month?" to help keep us on track with a competitive edge? 

xx


----------



## aliss

Morning girls, started off with some heavy barbell ass-to-grass squats, db lunges, and calf raises w plates, and a breakfast of 1% cottage cheese & ezekial bread, I'm good to go :)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning Aliss! It feels so weird saying that when its gone 5pm here :haha:

Kitty that sounds like a fab idea to me!!


----------



## aliss

:rofl:!!! Yes it's barely 9am for me!!!


----------



## choc

Good idea kitty!


----------



## peanut56

I like that idea too Kitty!


----------



## Bee26

Evening girlies, 
Well, I went out for a pub lunch today and was so good! Whiles others munched on chips, cheese, drank hot chocolates etc I had a soda water and lime and a ham salad, with no dressing, and it was lovely! Didnt even fancy a chip! Got right old onion breath now!

OOh as for the weaning - we weaned at 4 months, I wanted to do baby led weaning but he was so interested in food and was breastfeeding ALL the time, so we went for it and he loved it. Hes a bit of a funny eater tho, sometimes is a gannet, other times not interested but I think thats if hes filled up on milk. 

Whats everyone going to have for tea then? Ive just munched on some grapes and am having tomato and roasted garlic soup with some granary bread for my dinner. 
xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Bee26 said:


> Evening girlies,
> Well, I went out for a pub lunch today and was so good! Whiles others munched on chips, cheese, drank hot chocolates etc I had a soda water and lime and a ham salad, with no dressing, and it was lovely! Didnt even fancy a chip! Got right old onion breath now!
> 
> OOh as for the weaning - we weaned at 4 months, I wanted to do baby led weaning but he was so interested in food and was breastfeeding ALL the time, so we went for it and he loved it. Hes a bit of a funny eater tho, sometimes is a gannet, other times not interested but I think thats if hes filled up on milk.
> 
> Whats everyone going to have for tea then? Ive just munched on some grapes and am having tomato and roasted garlic soup with some granary bread for my dinner.
> xx

Good on ya!! :thumbup: Its hard resisting temptation! I am a bugger for going out for lunch and having a big burger!!! I love onions though, onion breath is worth it :haha:

For tea we are having chicken fajita's but no soured cream for me, I love soured cream! I shall miss it! :cry:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

hi again, girlies.

ricschick, as far as how much water to drink..I try to aim for 2.5 liters..sometimes 3. I think the "norm" is 2 liters..maybe 2.5? Sorry, I'm too lazy to google right now...am seriously tired lol.

We just got home from visiting SIL..she recently had surgery, mastectomy because of breast cancer..she's in remission now, so that's wonderful!

I have had a semi-binge day today. Figures huh! Had a slice of pizza..a choc muffin AND a small coke float. :blush: I feel horrid now.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kitty, I say that quote ALL the time to myself


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh hun, glad your SIL is in remission!!! and sod it, you had a blow out, it's your week off your ADD so sod it this once!!! Don't feel horrid!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks :hugs: Yeah..oh well! I'll make it up during the week. I'm also going to honestly TRY not to weigh everyday. I say that all the time lol..but will really try to wait till Friday. especially after tonight :haha:

How are you, Allie? Sucks that Holly is teething too...Abbey def is..she just chewed her fist till she fell asleep


----------



## ricschick

plb thanks for all your advice!!! and im so glad your sil is in remission!! cancer is a bitch!!!!! 

well i logged on to fittness pal and i should be having 1200 calaries aday so im going to try, ive gone over by 81 calaries today tho, nevermind. i have drank 5 glasses of lemon squash so far today so will continue up till i go to bed bet il be peeing all night lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I am knackered! Holly has been a total grizzle baby today, refusing to nap, chomping on her fists big time and some evil nappies!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

eww yes...we've had lots of runny nappies =/

lol ricschick (what's your name again? I'm terrible with remembering) you probably will be peeing a lot at first. if you keep up the volume though, it honestly does get better. It took me about 4 days in a row of drinking 2.5 to 3 L to get it settled down. I don't go as much at all..but when I need to go, omg I NEED TO GO!

Gah, I am so broody tonight again! I keep hoping this feeling will go away....lol. Not happening so far.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw, another little Brandy on the horizon?? Excuse any mistakes, on phone, Holly on other arm half asleep but not actually going to seep!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol DH would never go for that..at least not yet.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Haha neither would mine, not for a while anyway!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh wellllll! Someday....someday. I say that for a lot of things lol.

I've been reading about introducing baby cereals. I think I will give it a go once she reaches 4 months.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'v got both my arms back!! :wohoo:

Yeah we have been looking at starting Holly on some foods at 4 months, she is a milk monster so think it might be needed! we're not quite at the 3 month mark just yet though so a few more weeks to go to look into it!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Still a lil while for us too..I wanna try to hold off longer than 4 months...but Ill see how she acts. Do some baby whispering hehe


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Yeah, we're gonna see how she is when we reach four months and go from there, we'll hold off as long as we can!

Ok, hubby stressing out over the crying! I'll be back......one day......:haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol GL. Mine stresses too when she cries..worries me about going back to work :(


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Am back!! I worry about me going back as he will have her all day and me at night, I know he can do it all but he just stresses so easily!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

uh, am going again.... it could be a long night!


----------



## Natasha2605

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> lol GL. Mine stresses too when she cries..worries me about going back to work :(

 Mine too. I'm back at work 3 days from Sunday and he's off for a week and he's not used to dealing with her crying so it'll be interesting... :cry: It dawned on me yesterday he's NEVER watched her on his own for more than 2 hours since she's been born, i take her everywhere :winkwink: I'm sure he'll have a fun few days.

Well I've had a mixed day. No fizzy juice, no chocolate, no crisps. I had a baked potato with a tiny bit cheese for lunch but for tea I had : 


Spoiler
A bit fat greasy chinese takeaway

So mad at myself now but I reallly really wanted one.
Will just be extra good tomorrow :) Been on the wii fit and stuff tonight but the only other exercise I've had is housework and carrying the monkey up and down the stair repeatedly :haha:

I'm off to bed so I hope everyone has a good night/ day for those of you who just got up :) xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So I'm not the only one who was bad tonight :haha: It's ok..we will make it up!

Aww Allie, hope you can get some rest tonight.

Abz is asleep, but I can tell it's not a deep sleep yet. I'm so ready for bed.


----------



## Bee26

Ive been a bit bad tonight - so I had my soup and 2 slices of granary bread for tea, but then I had 2 belvitas, a bowl of fat free vanilla yog and granola and blueberries, and oops - I just went in for another chunk of bread and butter. BAD times!!! x


----------



## ricschick

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> eww yes...we've had lots of runny nappies =/
> 
> lol ricschick (what's your name again? I'm terrible with remembering) you probably will be peeing a lot at first. if you keep up the volume though, it honestly does get better. It took me about 4 days in a row of drinking 2.5 to 3 L to get it settled down. I don't go as much at all..but when I need to go, omg I NEED TO GO!
> 
> Gah, I am so broody tonight again! I keep hoping this feeling will go away....lol. Not happening so far.

im claire, needing the loo on average every 10mins lol but im gonna do my best to drink as much as poss!!!

will you be having anymore babies?xx


----------



## ricschick

good thing about drinking lots and having to wee is that il have to keeo running up and down the stairs:thumbup:

i wish my cat would have her kittens already!! now i no what it is like waiting for something to go into labour lol:dohh:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well, mini me is finally down to sleep, she has been 3 times now but woke up the first 2!!

Natasha I love that you put a spoiler in there!!! I really fancied chinese the other night!! and Beth, bread is another one of my downfalls!!!

Brandy I hope you get some decent sleep tonight! lets hope you can repeat the 6hrs!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ricschick said:


> good thing about drinking lots and having to wee is that il have to keeo running up and down the stairs:thumbup:
> 
> i wish my cat would have her kittens already!! now i no what it is like waiting for something to go into labour lol:dohh:

Aw! I love kittens! my little kitten is all grown up now and I never had my other two as kittens, we rescued them when they were 6!


----------



## ricschick

nite nite girlies see ya in the morning xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning..sorta. Only 6:30 here, so probably middle of the night for most of yall.

got a lil sleep..could do for lots more!

Claire, I definitely do want more babies!!! I just need to be patient, because I also need to finish my nursing degree and work for a while. A new baby on top of all that may just be too much. Imagine working in a hospital with morning sickness..ohhhh no thanks lol.

I resisted weighing myself this morning, tho it was SO hard for me! I know I was bad yesterday, so I'd hate the number today. Really going to try to wait till Friday.


----------



## charlotte-xo

morning ladies 

how are you all.

sorry i couldnt come on much yesterday, i feel like poop, sore throat and stuffy nose it came on all of a sudden yesterday =( 

i was quite good yesterda, just had belvita biccys in the morning, soup for lunch and stir fry for tea. went to zumba last night which made me feel tons worse :cry:

im going to allow myself a naught day today :winkwink: well not naughty lol but me and oh are going out shopping with alfie bear, so were eating out and im going to have a big fat JUICY steak lol

i cant wait nom nom.

hope your all being good, and wow have you seen how many pages you added to the thread yesterday your all chatterboxes :haha:

have a great weekend and remember a moment on the lips is a lifetime on the hips :haha:

<3


----------



## Bee26

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Thanks :hugs: Yeah..oh well! I'll make it up during the week. I'm also going to honestly TRY not to weigh everyday. I say that all the time lol..but will really try to wait till Friday. especially after tonight :haha:
> 
> How are you, Allie? Sucks that Holly is teething too...Abbey def is..she just chewed her fist till she fell asleep

Its a nightmare isnt it - I keep weighing myself every day, sometimes twice and then get all depressed! I ate salad and fruit yesterday, and the only badness was bread and butter but i looked this morn and it says ive put on a pound!!! Im going o wait till Friday now, else I'll just get upset! xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone :hi:

Well I had a rubbish food day yesterday, I ate so much! Not feeling good about it today, it was stupid of me.

We are off to a kids party later. Must avoid the buffet! I will take a banana with me :coffee:

Bee- don't weigh yourself everyday babe! It won't be accurate and will mess your head up. Once a week will be better for your diet in the long run.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Beth, we'll do it together then! No weighing till Friday *pinky promise*

:D

Rose, it sounds like a lot of us had naughty days yesterday. It'll be ok though..we have all week to fix it!

Charlotte, hope you're feeling better...enjoy that steak!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning!!

Charlotte I hope you're feeling better, that big juicy steak will help!!! I'm just eating my belvita's, hubby and Holly gone out so I have a couple of hours peace, YAY!! Have done everything I wanted to do so can now sit and chill!!!


----------



## Louise23

Morning everyone!
How are we all getting on.. 
Bought the dancing on ice dancersise!! its great! (for 99p) :haha: already done 40mins of this and also done the wii fit- only for 20minute though this morning! Hope to do my dvd(40min) and treadmill (30mins) around 6:30pm
I had a rubbish day of eating on Thrursday went out for lunch and ate half a margarite (Very thin crust and more tomato base than cheese tbh) and half a bowl of oven chips :dohh: felt so dissapointed why did i have to b a pig?! why couldnt i have had a jacket potato!! oh well! Was very good yesterday and intend to be good today so im sure ill have some kind of loss on monday!! I HOPE SO :haha:
Going out today to a party at a play centre so taking all the kiddies they wil eat there so im having my WW meal with salad for lunch then for tea ile have aplain jacket and salad.. Maybe tuna/a few beans there.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hiya! Ooooh, I haven't seen the dancing on ice one! I love that programme! I'm gonna check it out!!!!

Don't worry hun, a few of us have had slip ups this week, I have been good so far but am purposely slipping up later :haha: but am gonna do some exercise later to make up for it!


----------



## Louise23

Im very very tempted to weigh myself but sooo scared lol what if I put on :O

Hahaha no ill wait until i get chance to work any extra lbs off..and weigh monday!

I founf the dvd in the 'home bargains shop' 

I really enjoyed it it was easy to followed but workmed enough iykwim?! I feel the ache in my thighs and arms haha they have a warm up, a cardio, and a body sculpt! 
I did it right through last night but only tthe warm up and cardio today! 

If u cant find one but would like one i cud grab u one and post it? :blush: x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah bless you, thanks! I will have a scan around, could probably find it online but if not I'll be taking you up on that!! I like ones that go nice and easy but at the same time work, if it's too scary and hard then I just won't do it again and thats a bit pointless lol


----------



## Louise23

I know I thought about the 30day shred but they say its hard work haha i dont like hard work but think im doing ok so far. monday will tell. Well best go get some cleaning done so i can get dinner done and head to our party. Have alovely weekendx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

You too hun, and enjoy the party! xx


----------



## ricschick

morning ladies well i did weigh myself again this morning and i have lost but only 3/4 of a pound! but its going in the right direction i s'pose, so will hold of weighing myself now til friday and im going to measure myself too in a min.
brekkie as usual was weetabix. df has gone to pick up a huge fishtank which im sort of happy about lol just dont no where were going to put it!! we have a hexigon tank at the mo which is narrow and tall so fits in nice but he wanted a bigger one! MEN eh!!!!!! so thats what il be doing today moving fish from one tank to another! joy xxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: your OH sounds like mine! We have a biggish fish tank in the lounge, one in the kitchen and one in the bathroom!!


----------



## ricschick

well im well chuffed!!!! ive lost 1/2 an inch of my thighs, 1inch of my bum, waist is the same,ive lost 1inch of my belly!!!! im so pleased!! now i no it is working so just need to continue with drinking more and hopefully it will show on the scales too!!!


----------



## ricschick

wow thats a lot of fish tanks lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done chick!!! thats fab! you have been working so hard, it's fab that you can now see it paying off!! thats true motivation to carry on!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats, Claire!!!

Oh my, I am so tired today..feeling very weak and sleepy. It's that crazy kind of tired where even hanging laundry makes me wanna faint.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw honey! thats not good! is Abbey likely to have a snooze?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

She's just woken from a 10 min nap. Figures! I'm gonna try to sleep anyways..just telling everyone I can't cope and NEED to rest...they can fend for themselves.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Fair play, you go get the rest you need and deserve!!!


----------



## Bee26

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> She's just woken from a 10 min nap. Figures! I'm gonna try to sleep anyways..just telling everyone I can't cope and NEED to rest...they can fend for themselves.

You just got to do it sometimes! I remember when Charlie was about 3 months, Id been up all night with him and hed cried all day, non stop and when my OH got home from work I just handed him to him and walked out the door! I walked the streets for about 2 hours, it was summer and a gorgeous day so I got the papers and sat outside the pub and went home feeling much more in control and better! My poor OH just had to get on with it! Id have lost my mind if I hadnt gone and got my head clear! x


----------



## zzypeg

hi everyone, how is everyone? well done ricschick, that is great!! well this morning I walked about 1.5 miles to my friends house for my exercise. had my belvitas for breakfast and a slice of toast with a little half fat cheese spread for lunch. Dinner at MIL tonight so having to be careful although I have asked for a small dinner (which will be the size of a normal persons normal dinner-seriously, she is what is known as a "feeder"!) lol. had steak last night but it was vile and managed to have about 3 bits of as the rest was just fat!!! gutted coz I looked forward to it all week. had a few oven chips (i put kitchen roll on the baking tray and was suprised by how greasy it was!) and a lovely big salad!! then sat down and watched last weeks Tudors with a bag of walkers baked! how is everyong going? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Heya! your MIL's portions make me laugh, when my husband cooks he always does massive portions!!!

I signed up to my fitness pal, its cool, yesterday I had 400 calories less than I was allowed and then entered my exercise and it knocked another 450 calories off! 

I had my belvita's for brekkie and then had dairylea on toast for lunch, have done all the cleaning and the wii fit so am feeling quite good about today! Saying that though, I am intending to eat some chocolate tonight! I ahve a box of lindt chocolates waiting to be eaten and have been so good so far! But I do intend to have a few tonight!!


----------



## ricschick

that sound familiar my mil is a feeder too!!! her portions are massive!!!! and not only that when she comes over to cook she serves up so late so i end up eating late!:growlmad: but her dinners are nice tho and it does save me from cooking its only once a week so it should be ok.
i think a little of what you fancy on a weekend is ok as you'll just get tired of it, but ive found that i dont actually want the bad things! altho i may treat myself to a kitkat but even the thought of doing that makes me feel guilty lol so maybe i wont lol
lunch was poached eggs on toast. off to get myself a drink while i remember lolxxx


----------



## ricschick

newly-wed77 said:


> Heya! your MIL's portions make me laugh, when my husband cooks he always does massive portions!!!
> 
> I signed up to my fitness pal, its cool, yesterday I had 400 calories less than I was allowed and then entered my exercise and it knocked another 450 calories off!
> 
> I had my belvita's for brekkie and then had dairylea on toast for lunch, have done all the cleaning and the wii fit so am feeling quite good about today! Saying that though, I am intending to eat some chocolate tonight! I ahve a box of lindt chocolates waiting to be eaten and have been so good so far! But I do intend to have a few tonight!!

how many calaories did it say you were aloud a day? im onkly allowed 1200. x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I can have 1450 which was more than I expected really! I managed really well yesterday and had lots of calories burnt with my walk and the wii fit.

Today I am good so far, have got 800 calories left, didn't earn as many calories back on exercise as only did wii fit today!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

managed a 2 hr lie in..only slept for 1 but enjoyed just laying there. whew needed that!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah thats good stuff! relaxing is vvvv necessary!! I was dancing with Holly but she went to sleep instead lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Abz is asleep again..tiny naps today. I hadn't eaten much all day..but just now had 2 bowls of cereal (BAD!!) AND a bowl of chicken broth. eek


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Its energy food hun, you need it!! I am so wanting my chocolates, but promised myself I wasn't going to touch them until 7pm!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

and she's awake lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good to set goals for yourself like that :D You can do eeeeeeeeet


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Blimey that was another quick nap! though saying that, Holly has only had 30 min sleeps for the last couple of days. Only an hour left to wait until chocolate!! and only two pieces, thats my limit!


----------



## Natasha2605

Hey Ladies , how is everyone?

Just signing up to that my fitness pal a few of you have spoke about :) Might help me a little.

I've been good today I think. All I've had is two boiled eggs with some bread and a cheeky slice of pizza for lunch. For tea it's fish, potato wedges and baked beans. I don't think that's too bad? I've not snacked and only had water hehe.

I go back to work tomorrow :( :( :(

My shifts 8 till 5 and my mum will have Summer but I'm really nervouse. LO's staying at my mums tonight just so I get a good nights sleep so I've just spent the last hour making cupcakes which my sister will much :/

Hope everyones had a good day xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww..going back to work is always hard for us moms. It's gonna be super hard for me too...but I don't have to go for another couple of months, thank goodness!

What do you do?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'm going back in April. Not happy about it but needs must!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, I have to too..sucks!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

It does, but then I can't wait to come home from work and get massive cuddles from Holly! But won't see much of hubby as he is doing different shifts so that we won't need much childcare. Not good! but we'll see how it goes!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah..DH will be in college..so daycare may be in our future:(

1 hand typin here lol. shes eating every 2 hrs again!


----------



## Natasha2605

Just in ASDA, pays the bills until I start uni in Sept :) What do you all do?

I just sign up to my fitness pal, its fab but does anyone know where I log my excercise? I just cant see it : / xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've never used that site..but I know a lot of girls here do, so hope they can help you!

I'm a nurse..but haven't worked in 3 yrs..Hubby has spoiled me :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

There's a tab at the top of the page that says exercise, click on it and it will let you log it.

I am a mental health nurse, am a ward manager now, exactly where I wanted to be careerwise!

Brandy, Holly has been the same, she hasn't gone longer than two hours since 12 o'clock, god knows why!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Maybe a massive growth spurt!


----------



## upsy daisy1

hi everyone. thaught id join you ladies for some support and inspiration to loose weight. im currently a size 10-12. well 10 fit but tighter than i want. i am aiming for a comfortable size 8-10. i dont have alot to loose but really need to tone up. i have never been the most toned person but there is always a time to start, ive never felt confident in my body but this summer i want to get them short shorts out and feel sexy:thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

welcome! Hope we can help you out :D Your daughter is adorable!


----------



## aliss

Hum lots of nurses!

I'm quitting my job, tired of the 7pm-7am shift! Not a nurse but I am a police dispatcher. Might as well use that teaching degree, LOL. I think I'm going to head into personal training.

Tonight = dinner @ steakhouse YUM (deeelish https://www.kegsteakhouse.com/en/menus/dinner-menu/dinner-starters-soup/)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hi Upsy Daisy! Welcome :hi:

Good to have you on board!! and yes, as PLB said, very cute little lady you have there!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Maybe a massive growth spurt!

Not another one?! They have sooooo many spurts!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

aliss said:


> Hum lots of nurses!
> 
> I'm quitting my job, tired of the 7pm-7am shift! Not a nurse but I am a police dispatcher. Might as well use that teaching degree, LOL. I think I'm going to head into personal training.
> 
> Tonight = dinner @ steakhouse YUM (deeelish https://www.kegsteakhouse.com/en/menus/dinner-menu/dinner-starters-soup/)

Mmmmmm, steakhouse dinner.... mmmmm!


----------



## Bee26

Evenin' all!
Im back to work end of this month. I was a regional manager for a skills and training provider, but have applied for something less stressful and more flexible hours. I start as a Mental Health Worker, which is what I used to do, end of Feb. Im really not looking forward to leaving my little man. 

Ive been pretty good today so far Ive had a pack of belvitas for breakkie, a banana and a pear and a prawn stir fry for tea. Prob have a yoghurt with granola later. 

Welcome upsy daisy, Ive just joined too, a couple of days ago, its great to haave the support!

Hope your all having a good evening xxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well I have just had my planned slip-up!! Yummy lush chocolate! Only ate two balls but they were soooooooo lush! I could have happily eaten the whole box!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good job, Allie! Sticking to your 2 pieces...bet they were amazing :)

Aliss, I can totally see you as a personal trainer..I say go for it :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs080.snc6/169024_10150149238064809_690444808_8034946_1132940_n.jpg

Did my hair today


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

My chocolate was amazing thanks! Going to have two pieces once a week as a treat, yum yum! Your hair looks fab! I would love to get mine back to natural colour but after dying it black for so long I haven't got a chance!!

Well, I have got Holly into bed (cot) she doesn't normally go down until around 10:30, so I may be wishful thinking, she may well wake up after half an hour like she has done all day but I am hoping she is there for the night now! we're sooo trying to get her to have earlier nights!


----------



## peanut56

I had friends over and we had pizza for dinner. I knew I was going to be eating badly today, so I feel okay about it. We all need a treat every now and then, right?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Of course we do Peanut! Otherwise we'd go mad!! Well, Holly has just woke up (6:30) which isn't bad considering she was asleep by 9:30 last night! Hubby is feeding her upstairs while I make us a drink then gonna try to get her back down for a couple of hours!! So this is just a quick hi :hi:


----------



## Louise23

Hey all. How we doing today?!Im doing great! yesterday was a great day!!

But on a downside my LO got sick again in the afternoon time.. keeps running a temp.. got so hot last night he threw up allover - that was 2hours after calpol so got him on ibuprofen again atm. He seems to just get over one thing then get something else.. he been unwell for almost 6 weeks now..with a few good days inbetween! :sad:

Docs r effing useless!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

:hi: morning ladies

i keep coming on when noones on lol :cry:
quick catch up...had my steak yesterday and it was delicious i did have it with salad (and chips :shhh: )

had my belvita biccies this morning already alfies been up since 5:00 :shock: i could cry im soooooooo tired in all fairness to alfie he had loads of 1-2 hour naps and then he decided his bedtime would be 5:00 instead of his usual at 7ish.

i think were going out with the family for sunday roast today im dreading it. ive been a bit pants this weekend no exercise and i had a slice of belgian chocolate cheesecake i think ive put the 2lb that i lost lastweek on already lol

hope everyones had a fab weekend and keep up the goodwork ladies

:yipee:


<3


----------



## Louise23

Hey Charlotte. What day is ur weigh in?! If friday I wouldnt worry as u have plenty of time to get more off enjoy ur roast :) Im very jealous :haha: my weigh in is a monday soI have to be good on a weekend! x


----------



## Bee26

Morning!!
Well I had quite a good day yest, my problem is wanting to snack in the evening, II have my tea then youghurt and granola, but I get so peckish at about 9 ish. I had blueberries and a breadstick last night. Just had my belvitas and will have a piece of freuit soon - off out for a roast this afternoon with my dad, so not going to eat anything else today and definately NO pudding!! lol Hope everyone is ok today xx


----------



## charlotte-xo

Louise23 said:


> Hey Charlotte. What day is ur weigh in?! If friday I wouldnt worry as u have plenty of time to get more off enjoy ur roast :) Im very jealous :haha: my weigh in is a monday soI have to be good on a weekend! x

hi, my weigh day is friday. im glad its not monday i would be dissapointed lol
i love sunday dinners there yum, trouble is i just dont stop eating, i always have pudding to =( baileys cheesecake mmmm im not today though im banning myself from even lookin at the deserrt menu :ban:

good luck for monday

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

Bee26 said:


> Morning!!
> Well I had quite a good day yest, my problem is wanting to snack in the evening, II have my tea then youghurt and granola, but I get so peckish at about 9 ish. I had blueberries and a breadstick last night. Just had my belvitas and will have a piece of freuit soon - off out for a roast this afternoon with my dad, so not going to eat anything else today and definately NO pudding!! lol Hope everyone is ok today xx

morningm im rubbish with snacking, i love biscuits lol. i think when you have babies you tend just to grab whatevers easiest but ive been good (not this weekend) last week i was just having fruit, carrot sticks and things like that to snack on, hope you have a nice dinner.

<3


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning girls. Good luck on being good today. MIL has made all kinds of goodies cuz the family is getting together. I secretly dread these days..its so boring (lol) and I have to resist all the nice food. I've told myself..a few bites of everything. That's all I'm allowing :) Let's see how that works.


----------



## zzypeg

good morning ladies..how are we all? well dinner at MIL was HUGE as usual but I should be fine, I feel really bloaty and fat as AF is dues in the next day or so.:af: it's so horrible, I suffer from a condtion that makes my periods extra heavy and painful (Menorrhagia) and even on the pill, it's awful. well having another roast today but having turkey so it's going to take some of the calories out. have had cereal this morning.
I have come up with a crafty plan RE. belvitas...I save 1 of the 4 for when I have a cup of tea with DH when he gets in from work, he is an absolute biscuit fiend :dohh: and this stops me from digging into the biscuit tin with him...:thumbup:. what are everyone's plans for today? 

xxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte-xo

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Morning girls. Good luck on being good today. MIL has made all kinds of goodies cuz the family is getting together. I secretly dread these days..its so boring (lol) and I have to resist all the nice food. I've told myself..a few bites of everything. That's all I'm allowing :) Let's see how that works.

hello.

aw i hope you have a nice time at your mil's im dreading going out for my dinner today i love to have a pudding but ive told myself no im not having one i was quite naughty yesterday :shhh:

mind you alfie always makes sure hes wide awake for when im having my dinner and then cries on cue for me to take him out of his carseat so i have to eat one handed and its so hard trying to cut beef up with just a fork so i end up leaving half of it :haha: maybe hes trying to help me cut down lol

<3


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Evil AF..that sucks you have such a rough time with it. Mine have been SO heavy since having this baby. I'm hoping they even out soon..I hate it. Also thepill has really messed me up..I spot here n there and have periods on no kind of schedule. I hope it's working lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

charlotte-xo said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls. Good luck on being good today. MIL has made all kinds of goodies cuz the family is getting together. I secretly dread these days..its so boring (lol) and I have to resist all the nice food. I've told myself..a few bites of everything. That's all I'm allowing :) Let's see how that works.
> 
> hello.
> 
> aw i hope you have a nice time at your mil's im dreading going out for my dinner today i love to have a pudding but ive told myself no im not having one i was quite naughty yesterday :shhh:
> 
> mind you alfie always makes sure hes wide awake for when im having my dinner and then cries on cue for me to take him out of his carseat so i have to eat one handed and its so hard trying to cut beef up with just a fork so i end up leaving half of it :haha: maybe hes trying to help me cut down lol
> 
> <3Click to expand...

lol he's on your side!


----------



## charlotte-xo

zzypeg said:


> good morning ladies..how are we all? well dinner at MIL was HUGE as usual but I should be fine, I feel really bloaty and fat as AF is dues in the next day or so.:af: it's so horrible, I suffer from a condtion that makes my periods extra heavy and painful (Menorrhagia) and even on the pill, it's awful. well having another roast today but having turkey so it's going to take some of the calories out. have had cereal this morning.
> I have come up with a crafty plan RE. belvitas...I save 1 of the 4 for when I have a cup of tea with DH when he gets in from work, he is an absolute biscuit fiend :dohh: and this stops me from digging into the biscuit tin with him...:thumbup:. what are everyone's plans for today?
> 
> xxxxxxx

AF sucks!! i feel like crap today, bloated and just plain fat lol
and im going out for dinner with family so need to look decent and i just feel like vegging out in my pj's i dont think ill be exercising today u just cant be bothered =(

oo good idea about the belvitas too. my oh is a biscuit fiend to and sits there scoffing night after night :cry: its not fair lol

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> charlotte-xo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls. Good luck on being good today. MIL has made all kinds of goodies cuz the family is getting together. I secretly dread these days..its so boring (lol) and I have to resist all the nice food. I've told myself..a few bites of everything. That's all I'm allowing :) Let's see how that works.
> 
> hello.
> 
> aw i hope you have a nice time at your mil's im dreading going out for my dinner today i love to have a pudding but ive told myself no im not having one i was quite naughty yesterday :shhh:
> 
> mind you alfie always makes sure hes wide awake for when im having my dinner and then cries on cue for me to take him out of his carseat so i have to eat one handed and its so hard trying to cut beef up with just a fork so i end up leaving half of it :haha: maybe hes trying to help me cut down lolClick to expand...
> 
> lol he's on your side!Click to expand...

:haha: well i thought that but he made me wake up at 5:00 this morning :cry: so i am now using that as an excuse not to do any exercise im nakered lol

<3


----------



## choc

Morning girls. A good day yesterday, 2 slices of brown seeded bread, marmalade but no butter, jacket potato with philli and no butter, chicken breast, homemade healthy coleslaw with 0% greek yogurt.

I haven't actually cheated in 2 weeks now, so not quite sure why I'm not losing more! Everyone else seems to have had little treats or cheat days but I haven't! I better lose more than a bloody pound this week!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning chatterboxes!! Hope you're all ok! It sounds like lots of yummy roast dinners going on today! I haven't even thought about what we're having today, we need to do some shopping really!!
I messed up on my fitness pal! I put in mc donalds just to see how many calories were in it and never took it out, so now it thinks I had one!!!!! Its sent me way over my calories, but I didn't have it! I know the fat isn't in me, but it looks like it on the page! am not impressed!!!!


----------



## zzypeg

newly-wed77 said:


> Morning chatterboxes!! Hope you're all ok! It sounds like lots of yummy roast dinners going on today! I haven't even thought about what we're having today, we need to do some shopping really!!
> I messed up on my fitness pal! I put in mc donalds just to see how many calories were in it and never took it out, so now it thinks I had one!!!!! Its sent me way over my calories, but I didn't have it! I know the fat isn't in me, but it looks like it on the page! am not impressed!!!!

ha ha...if you go back to that page and click on the red stop sign thing then you can remove things, then reclick "complete this entry" and it should go away. I just changed yesterday's lamb to beef..MIL caught me out, we have had lamb for the last million weeks and I did MFP before we went. lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

zzypeg said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> Morning chatterboxes!! Hope you're all ok! It sounds like lots of yummy roast dinners going on today! I haven't even thought about what we're having today, we need to do some shopping really!!
> I messed up on my fitness pal! I put in mc donalds just to see how many calories were in it and never took it out, so now it thinks I had one!!!!! Its sent me way over my calories, but I didn't have it! I know the fat isn't in me, but it looks like it on the page! am not impressed!!!!
> 
> ha ha...if you go back to that page and click on the red stop sign thing then you can remove things, then reclick "complete this entry" and it should go away. I just changed yesterday's lamb to beef..MIL caught me out, we have had lamb for the last million weeks and I did MFP before we went. lol xxxClick to expand...

Ah phew! thank you!!!!! xx


----------



## RedRose

I have been very bad this weekend!

Kick my ass and get me back in the zone please!!


----------



## aliss

Last nights steakhouse was a complete bender and I totally blew my deficit for the whole week but I don't care, it was our first night out for dinner alone in.... gee, 7.5 months? How old is Alex now? lol. Just to recap... rum & diet coke (lol), diet coke (lol), crab & spinach dip, bread w whipped butter, ceasar salad, bruschetta, sirloin steak, baked potato with bacon, a couple of mushrooms and corn (lol), and a couple of fries & bites of OH's bbq ribs. Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek.


----------



## aliss

choc said:


> homemade healthy coleslaw with 0% greek yogurt.

Looks fab! Care to share the recipe? I love coleslaw and I always buy greek yogurt


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ok, I have been bad too. I have had tiger bread AND kettle chips. I couldn't resist!!!!!

So this is for all of us who have been bad....

https://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2009/3/11/128813021055326258.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

And just because Rose asked for it....

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_PB9fkIC7AtQ/S71D0r4IVmI/AAAAAAAAAqw/vO2X9LjWzIY/s400/celebrity-pictures-mr-rogers-ass-kicking.jpg


----------



## charlotte-xo

aliss said:


> Last nights steakhouse was a complete bender and I totally blew my deficit for the whole week but I don't care, it was our first night out for dinner alone in.... gee, 7.5 months? How old is Alex now? lol. Just to recap... rum & diet coke (lol), diet coke (lol), crab & spinach dip, bread w whipped butter, ceasar salad, bruschetta, sirloin steak, baked potato with bacon, a couple of mushrooms and corn (lol), and a couple of fries & bites of OH's bbq ribs. Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek.

wow that sounds sooooooo nice lol.
how naughty are aliss!! hope you enjoyed it.

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

newly-wed77 said:


> Morning chatterboxes!! Hope you're all ok! It sounds like lots of yummy roast dinners going on today! I haven't even thought about what we're having today, we need to do some shopping really!!
> I messed up on my fitness pal! I put in mc donalds just to see how many calories were in it and never took it out, so now it thinks I had one!!!!! Its sent me way over my calories, but I didn't have it! I know the fat isn't in me, but it looks like it on the page! am not impressed!!!!

yeah yeah, we all know you had a mcdonalds binge :haha:

<3


----------



## ricschick

phew!!!! im not the only one that has been naughty lol last night i had chicken and chips from the chicken shop naughty girl!!!! but all i had all day was weetabix in the morning and poached eggs on toast so not to bad til the chicken and chips!
today ive had weetabix and tomoto soap with 2 pieces of bread and having a roast yum yum!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

charlotte-xo said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> Morning chatterboxes!! Hope you're all ok! It sounds like lots of yummy roast dinners going on today! I haven't even thought about what we're having today, we need to do some shopping really!!
> I messed up on my fitness pal! I put in mc donalds just to see how many calories were in it and never took it out, so now it thinks I had one!!!!! Its sent me way over my calories, but I didn't have it! I know the fat isn't in me, but it looks like it on the page! am not impressed!!!!
> 
> yeah yeah, we all know you had a mcdonalds binge :haha:
> 
> <3Click to expand...

:haha: I bloody wish I had! 


I am sooooo peckish today. Just having a coffee and a couple of belvita's in the hope it will fill me. We're not eating until later, bad I know!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ricschick said:


> phew!!!! im not the only one that has been naughty lol last night i had chicken and chips from the chicken shop naughty girl!!!! but all i had all day was weetabix in the morning and poached eggs on toast so not to bad til the chicken and chips!
> today ive had weetabix and tomoto soap with 2 pieces of bread and having a roast yum yum!!!

mmmmmmm, chicken & chips. yum!!


----------



## zzypeg

i love chicken and chips!!! xxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

me too. I could happily eat it now :haha: but must be good, have been naughty enough this weekend, and done no exercise today! Gonna have to blitz it for the rest of the week!!


----------



## choc

aliss said:


> choc said:
> 
> 
> homemade healthy coleslaw with 0% greek yogurt.
> 
> Looks fab! Care to share the recipe? I love coleslaw and I always buy greek yogurtClick to expand...

Hi Aliss! Yes I shredded red and white cabbage in my food processor along with some red onion. I also chopped and added some radishes. Then mixed in the yogurt and a little sherry vinegar. Oh and some salt and pepper.


----------



## ricschick

but i think if we were so strict 24/7 then you'd lose motivation. monday to friday tho im going to be a good girl and drink lots and do my dvd 3 times a week!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> choc said:
> 
> 
> homemade healthy coleslaw with 0% greek yogurt.
> 
> Looks fab! Care to share the recipe? I love coleslaw and I always buy greek yogurtClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Aliss! Yes I shredded red and white cabbage in my food processor along with some red onion. I also chopped and added some radishes. Then mixed in the yogurt and a little sherry vinegar. Oh and some salt and pepper.Click to expand...


mmmmm, that sounds yummy! Might have to give that a go!



ricschick said:


> but i think if we were so strict 24/7 then you'd lose motivation. monday to friday tho im going to be a good girl and drink lots and do my dvd 3 times a week!:thumbup:

Thats my intention for this week, hard work and effort all the way to make up for a bad weekend lol


----------



## choc

It was really yummy but the onion was a bit strong for me!


----------



## Louise23

Heyyyy everyone how we all doing? Did we have a good weekend? I went to Cinema today wit my 2 eldest and my niece to watched tangled..even i enjoyed it :haha: Resisted the popcorn and cola but had 2 minstrels :blush:

Just checked my diary and AF due this week (although i dont have any loss as i have depo - i still get all the symptoms and the bloated part) So not holding my breath for weigh in tomorrow :( ..Will see though.. Done no exersize today my thighs are killing me - can tell im using muscles i havent for a while - lazy me haha but gonna get kids to bed then do half hour treadmill/dvd and half hour on wii and hope that i lose tomoro although tbh i wudnt mind if stayed same as i usually gain a few lbs just before af shows if i put on i think id be devestated! :haha: wait and seeeeee! So tempted atm but gonna hold off til morning - i always weigh myself first thing

Fingers xd lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'm an onion lover :haha: so it will be good for me!!! 

I'm rounding the bad weekend off with a bad meal tonight! I figure if I gotta go hell for leather on the exercise this week then I may as well have one final moment!! Damn those chocolates, tiger bread & kettle chips!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Louise23 said:


> Heyyyy everyone how we all doing? Did we have a good weekend? I went to Cinema today wit my 2 eldest and my niece to watched tangled..even i enjoyed it :haha: Resisted the popcorn and cola but had 2 minstrels :blush:
> 
> Just checked my diary and AF due this week (although i dont have any loss as i have depo - i still get all the symptoms and the bloated part) So not holding my breath for weigh in tomorrow :( ..Will see though.. Done no exersize today my thighs are killing me - can tell im using muscles i havent for a while - lazy me haha but gonna get kids to bed then do half hour treadmill/dvd and half hour on wii and hope that i lose tomoro although tbh i wudnt mind if stayed same as i usually gain a few lbs just before af shows if i put on i think id be devestated! :haha: wait and seeeeee! So tempted atm but gonna hold off til morning - i always weigh myself first thing
> 
> Fingers xd lol

Oooh, fingers crossed for you!! 2 minstrels won't hurt hun, you did good stopping at two! I had two chocolates last night and it killed me to stop, but I did it!! I was so proud :haha:


----------



## choc

I haven't had chocolate for 2 weeks! I had a pub lunch, prawn sarnie and a few chips for lunch and homemade chicken pie, mash and broccoli for dinner. Not brilliant but I literally haven't cheated for 2 weeks.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> I haven't had chocolate for 2 weeks! I had a pub lunch, prawn sarnie and a few chips for lunch and homemade chicken pie, mash and broccoli for dinner. Not brilliant but I literally haven't cheated for 2 weeks.

You've been so good! You deserve another trophy :haha:


----------



## Bee26

Ok so I went for a roast but I didnt have a pudding! Everyone else had choc fudge cake and apple pie with custard but I resisted and had a cup of coffee! My fitness pal says I done goooood today!! lol


----------



## ricschick

i did have a kitkat today:blush: but that was the first bit of choc in 3 weeks and o loooovvvvveeeee chocolate but will be my last for awhile too:cry:
so my naughty foods were: chicken and chips & a kitkat.


----------



## zzypeg

well done bee..good for you. :thumbup:

so I think I may be up to about 1500 cals today now, done a little bit of picking. but that's not too bad. I have just amended my tesco order to add some cabbage and greek yogurt as I really fancy coleslaw this week, with a jacket potato and perhaps if i am having a good day a little bit of cheese. thanks for the tip. 
I don't know whether it's coz AF is due this week but I feel like I have put all the weight back on! I know that's not possible but I feel blobby.:nope: I have just got to get through this week and not worry too much about it. just keep eating like i have and try (if the witch lets me) to get in at least some walking. but girls I will be giving weigh in a miss this week (unless I feel deflated but by friday AF should be in full flow, So i will just weigh in when ready and add it then, but if i can i will wait til the next friday. however, like some of you, I am a sucker for weighing everyday, it helps me to feel in control-else I will feel like i could be gaining and not realising it all week, if you know what I mean?

sorry to rattle on but just feeling a bit miserable this evening. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

zzypeg said:


> well done bee..good for you. :thumbup:
> 
> so I think I may be up to about 1500 cals today now, done a little bit of picking. but that's not too bad. I have just amended my tesco order to add some cabbage and greek yogurt as I really fancy coleslaw this week, with a jacket potato and perhaps if i am having a good day a little bit of cheese. thanks for the tip.
> I don't know whether it's coz AF is due this week but I feel like I have put all the weight back on! I know that's not possible but I feel blobby.:nope: I have just got to get through this week and not worry too much about it. just keep eating like i have and try (if the witch lets me) to get in at least some walking. but girls I will be giving weigh in a miss this week (unless I feel deflated but by friday AF should be in full flow, So i will just weigh in when ready and add it then, but if i can i will wait til the next friday. however, like some of you, I am a sucker for weighing everyday, it helps me to feel in control-else I will feel like i could be gaining and not realising it all week, if you know what I mean?
> 
> sorry to rattle on but just feeling a bit miserable this evening. :shrug:

Aw honey, don't be miserable! Its that damn AF feeling!! You're doing so well and are so motivated, you're fab!
I'm sending you a smile....
https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_5CTML0SeHwA/R-I-GsJy8BI/AAAAAAAAAAo/WD_ZnuhjgK4/S660/cat-smile.jpg


----------



## choc

Thanks newly, another trophy would be good but a 2lb loss this week would be better!!


----------



## Bee26

Ok so I was sooo hungry cause we had roast at 2 so I had a slice of wholemeal bread with a spoonful of cottage cheese and some capers and a yoghurt with granola - thats kinda healthy right!?!?! lol.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> Thanks newly, another trophy would be good but a 2lb loss this week would be better!!

Well I will keep my fingers crossed for you!!!



Bee26 said:


> Ok so I was sooo hungry cause we had roast at 2 so I had a slice of wholemeal bread with a spoonful of cottage cheese and some capers and a yoghurt with granola - thats kinda healthy right!?!?! lol.

Thats fine hun! I just ate spicy chicken, so yummy but probably not so healthy :haha: I so have to be good all week!!


----------



## Louise23

I've done all I can now!! Will weigh myself first thing.. I feel like ive put on evben more than i lost last week :dohh:

Please let it be I just feel this way rather than actually being this way! Will c soon enough.

Feel real low about it today ive done so well for 2full weeks - good for me and right now i wanna go raid the fridge :sad: So Ive brought my laptop and im layed in bed :haha: No fridge up here.. and i wont go back down again cus ill have to check doors.. everytime i go down i have to unlock them open them close them and lock them again to be sure they're locked! We have 2 on back of house one at front.. I also have to check all windows and checks all plugs are flicked off :dohh: 2much hard work for a late night picnic :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Louise23 said:


> I've done all I can now!! Will weigh myself first thing.. I feel like ive put on evben more than i lost last week :dohh:
> 
> Please let it be I just feel this way rather than actually being this way! Will c soon enough.
> 
> Feel real low about it today ive done so well for 2full weeks - good for me and right now i wanna go raid the fridge :sad: So Ive brought my laptop and im layed in bed :haha: No fridge up here.. and i wont go back down again cus ill have to check doors.. everytime i go down i have to unlock them open them close them and lock them again to be sure they're locked! We have 2 on back of house one at front.. I also have to check all windows and checks all plugs are flicked off :dohh: 2much hard work for a late night picnic :haha:

Thats a good motivator not to eat!!! Its just not worth all that work! I'm one of those people who lock and check the doors then just as I get into bed I wonder if I actually did it? So I send hubby to check it out!!!
Don't be low hun, see how it goes tomorrow then carry on regardless!!
Here's a pic for you too;
https://smilingvilla.com/images/Smile%20monkey.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good morning ladies!

Well today I am tired, but I have extra motivation, I was anughty at the weekend and so MUST make up for it for the rest of the week!! Have just had my belvita's and coffee, so will give it some time to go down then its sit ups first, followed by some wii fit then later a walk with my friend and Holly. 

Hope you all have a good day! xx


----------



## Louise23

Ahhh!! The time has come! I've just sent the kids out the door and heading onto the wii board.. Wish me luck! :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good luck!!!! xx


----------



## choc

Morning, had insomnia last night so have only had 3 hours sleep. I was really gonna go for it with the exercise today but it's just not gonna happen. I feel like such shit I would probably pass out. So gutted.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> Morning, had insomnia last night so have only had 3 hours sleep. I was really gonna go for it with the exercise today but it's just not gonna happen. I feel like such shit I would probably pass out. So gutted.

Aw hun! I was similar, but managed 5hrs in the end! I just lay there listening to Hubby and Holly sleep!! Take it easy and rest up!


----------



## RedRose

Hello lovelies :hi:

Anyone got any exercise tips for someone very unfit and rushed for time? I walk lots but am very untoned and have lame muscles. 

I don't think I would do a whole fitness DVD because my baby only tends to nap for 1/2 hour, so in that time I rush round like a loon cleaning and washing. Then in the evening when she is in bed my husband is in the front room and our bedroom is really tiny, so there is like no room to exercise. I don't want to pay for a gym membership cos I wouldn't have anyone to look after LO.

Excuses excuses I hear you say!

So what can I do? Sometimes I do situps while I'm playing with the baby on the floor, but that's about it...


ETA anyone heard from aliss? Alex is poorly :( Hope he is feeling much better now.


----------



## KittyVentura

Morning ladies. 

I had such a bad weekend. I ate a LOT and it wasn't good stuff either. Add that tp the fact I drank Friday night and booze makes me bloat and retain water and I'm feeling fat as anything today.

Might skip Friday's weigh in. This early on I dunno if I can handle the inevitable gain and stay motivated.

Anyway back on the diet today. Having Belvitas shortly for breakfast, tuna and veg for lunch and tonight I'm making homemade burgers with lean mince, having them in WW pitta bread with salad and then cucumber/carrot/sugar snaps with Houmous.

Hope you're all doing good xx


----------



## RedRose

Kitty I feel exactly the same. I'm not even gonna list what I ended up eating over the weekend, and I am gutted about this Friday's weigh in.

BUT... there is still Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday to go, it's not over yet babe!

Get your ass back on it, you can do it! 

No point at all in doing even more damage :thumbup:


----------



## ricschick

morning ladies a bran new week so lets all do our best and hopefully we will all lose!!!
brekkie so far weetabix but only 2 i normally have 3 so ive cut down to 2, have to clean the house before i do anything today its such a mess lol then i can do some of my workout dvd may not have time for the whole thing if jamie wakes up inbetween. good luck for today ladies xxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well, I had my belvita's and coffee for brekkie, then managed 58 sit ups before Holly woke for her feed. She is happy on her playmat at the minute so going to try to get some wii fit done while she plays, I don't wanna wait until she sleeps because I want to shower then!! 
Lunch will be covent garden chicken soup, it's very yummy! but I always want bread with it, so bought some mini pitta's which are much better health-wise!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning Girls!! Taken me ages to catch up on here! :lol: I'll answer some of the questions!

I'm a Dental Nurse and DREADING going back to work!! I am hoping that we can work something out so that I only have to go back 2 days!

I've had a terrible weekend foodwise, Friday night I had Domino's then Saturday I went for a pub lunch with Hubby and Tristan, we haven't done it for ages so it was really nice, I ordered BBQ and Cheese Chicken, I expected it to be a chicken breast with a tiny bit of sauce and a sprinkle of cheese but nope it came kinda like a lasagne, layers of chicken, LOADS of sauce and a huge thick layer of cheese!! :shock: It also came with a full garlic bread and I'd ordered chips :shock:

Yesterday I was a bit better but today I am certainly back on it!

I've been having Ready Oats with a Banana cut up into it and it's keeping me full until lunch and is actually quite yummy! :)

I've taken some piccys today of me in my size 10 skinny jeans, they are a bit tight so I think these will be my aim, once I am in them with no muffin top and they are not tight I will feel good :)
 



Attached Files:







31st Jan (3).jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5









31st Jan.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3









31st Jan (2).jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bee26

Morning girls.
Well Im on it like sonic this week, havent been toooooo bad over the weekend but dont feel like im losing. My Davina DVD hasnt come yet and I was all geared up for that today. Bum. Might go out for a jog when OH gets home from work. Had my Belvitas and a coffee, just going to have a couple of pieces of fruit for lunch then jacket potato with beans for tea i think. NO cheese! Must resist!
For those whose LO are on solid food, do you find it hard not to pick at their leftovers lol...like if I make Charlie cheese on toast, it takes ALL my willpower not to pinch a couple of bites! 
Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hello!

Ah BB, thats good motivation!!! 

Well, I have done my wii fit session and eaten my soup. Holly is down for a nap now, though will want a bottle soon enough! Off out later this afternoon but going to try to get some more sit ups in too at some point!! Maybe when hubby is home from work so he can look after Holly!


----------



## ricschick

well ive cleaned my house hoovered upstairs and down and have mopped so just having some belvitas then going to do my dvd.


----------



## choc

I want to exercise, but feel too ill. I really want to lose 2lbs this week but no chance without exercise.

Good tip about the pittas with the soup instead of bread newly! I'll be doing that!


----------



## ricschick

choc dont worry hun your best to rest up otherwise you will make yourself feel worse! and bubba needs a happy and healthy mummy!!! theres always next week xxx


----------



## ricschick

well just finished my workout i did 50mins did the warm up and punch section, the kick section but left the end and half of the tone section and am absoilutely knackered and sorry tmi very sweaty lol now jamie has woken im gonna give him his dinner then have a nice dairylea and beetroot sandwich lol xxx
i am pretty proud of myself because in the past id have given up by now but i think it has a lot to do with you guys helping me!!! xxx


----------



## RedRose

You and your dairylea and beetroot sarnies :haha: well done on your exercise :thumbup:

Well ladies I jut did some exercise too for the first time in about a year! I put lily in her jumperoo and I did a 5 minute ab video, a 5 minute bum video, a 5 minute arm video and 30 minutes of Zumba, all on YouTube!

I look like a tomato!! It was fun though, will try very hard to make it part of my routine.


----------



## aliss

You girls are doing great today! Is it a Monday thing: hehe!!

No workouts for me today, or tomorrow probably. McD's breakfast. Slept 4am-7am. Looks like Alex has the flu (just waiting for him to wake to go to doctors). My poor lil munchkin, he needs his mommy and daddy!


----------



## choc

aliss said:


> You girls are doing great today! Is it a Monday thing: hehe!!
> 
> No workouts for me today, or tomorrow probably. McD's breakfast. Slept 4am-7am. Looks like Alex has the flu (just waiting for him to wake to go to doctors). My poor lil munchkin, he needs his mommy and daddy!

I also slept 4am til 7am! Know how you feel. Hope Alex is better soon.

Redrose how did you do Zumba? What youtube video did you use?


----------



## RedRose

Hey aliss, hope little Alex is better soon.

Choc, I found this Zumba playlist

https://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=52308CD2FA89D88C

And I just did 30 mins worth of random videos. It's really easy to pick up and doesn't really matter what it looks like :haha: it's just a good aerobic exercise.


----------



## ricschick

welldone redrose!! what a great idea getting vids from youtube!!! i might do that too to mix things up abit!!!!


----------



## Bee26

Evening girls,
Sorry to hear Alex is poorly Aliss, hope he gets better soon.
Redrose, Id never thought of getting vids from youtube, what a cracking idea.
Well Im doing really well today so far. Only eaten my Belvitas and a pack of sweet chilli rice cakes, which Charlie had 3 of! Just been for a 20 min jog, I was crap! Its the first exercise ive done in nearly 2 years and i felt like death! Managed it though, and kept my heart rate up but now my legs are all wobbly!! lol.
Lookin forward to a chicken stir fry for tea, packed full of veg!
Feel really motivated and if I keep this up this week Im going to eat chips on saturday! Its my little incentive!
Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## upsy daisy1

hey girls how are you all today. i have been so good today with my eating and also got some excercise done. my sister is and aerobics instructor and she done a session with me over skype (webcam) we live in different countries. we done cardio and lots of toning excercises. by the end im so tired and aching but its a good workout and am hoping to see results

i ate well today. yougart with handful of cereal and honey for breakfast
a greek dish called bizelie, which is meat peas and potato in a tomato sauce for lunch
again i had yougart honey and handful of cereal for dinner. 
i had a snack inbetween which was some baked crisps.

hopefully i can keep it up. i have a wedding in may and am going back to uk to see my family so want to be slim and trim by then.:thumbup:


----------



## zzypeg

hi everyone, just a quick check in for me, been at work most of the day, so belvitas for breakfast and a pack between jobs. made some soup for the first time today...wow!!! it is carrot, parsnip and onion with a bit of dry basil...yum so had a bowl of that this afternoon. having pork loin steak with little potatos and loads of veggies!! worked out the calories of my soup to 300ml is 94(ish) cals. 

Aliss- sorry you have a poorly Alex, hope he gets better soon.

anyhoo, hope you all have lovely evenings and see you all tomorrow xxxxxxx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Can I join you ladies?

I never lost my baby weight from Joshua, so I need to do it this time. I am bridesmaid for my friend in August so I'd like to lose some weight and tone up before then. I weigh 9lbs less than I do before my second pregnancy ... no clue how! But I would like to lose maybe another 10lbs, although I'm not to hung up on weight I go more by how clothes fit. I'm a large 12/small 14 at the moment and I'd like to get back down to a small 12. 
Hoping you ladies can keep me motivated. Joined the gym today and have my induction weds


----------



## choc

Welcome Lucy! You will get lots of support here don't worry! If you have any tips, do share! We also have a wii fit compatition on Wednesday if you have one x


----------



## Bee26

Hey Lucy - welcome. This is a great support network, good for sharing and motivation. Good luck with your weightloss xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Oh that sounds cool. Yes I have a wii fit, sounds much fun! What do you do?


----------



## choc

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> Oh that sounds cool. Yes I have a wii fit, sounds much fun! What do you do?

We started it last week with a hula hoop comp. We did the 3minute one and then took a photo of our scores and posted it here! 

I was the winner (see my amazing trophy in my sig, newly wed made it for me!) so I get to choose the next comp. I will announce it very very soon!


----------



## Bee26

Hey girls - what are your fitnesspal usernames? Can add you then x


----------



## choc

Bee26 said:


> Hey girls - what are your fitnesspal usernames? Can add you then x

Mine is MrsLg, whats yours?


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

choc said:


> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> Oh that sounds cool. Yes I have a wii fit, sounds much fun! What do you do?
> 
> We started it last week with a hula hoop comp. We did the 3minute one and then took a photo of our scores and posted it here!
> 
> I was the winner (see my amazing trophy in my sig, newly wed made it for me!) so I get to choose the next comp. I will announce it very very soon!Click to expand...

Oh ace will join :) baby permitting...i'll suck not had it out in an age.


My myfitness username is lja_star (not used it yet)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey ladies!

and Hi lucy! :hi: welcome!!! Its always good to have another member!!

Well I am in a proper mood! Have had a little row with hubby, he just did my head in! So because of that I haven't eaten tonight, well, not since my lunch! I can never eat when I'm in a bad mood!!! I'm tired too so that doesn't help matters!

Hope you're all in better moods than me!!!


----------



## Louise23

Lost 1lb .. Not alot but better than gaining.. 5lbs in 2weeks not bad


----------



## choc

*Welcome to the second wii fit 'Baby Club Weight Loss Group' Challenge!!*​
This week the challenge is step 'plus' aerobics! See how many 'perfect' steps you can get!
The rules:

- To be done on Weds 2nd Feb
- Make sure you do step *plus* not the basic step
- Take a pic of your score
- Upload to this thread when complete
- It is the TOTAL score that we will compare​

*Good luck!*​
 



Attached Files:







step plus.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 1









3325338965_72bbc46333.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bee26

Ah NW - bloody men!! Good for the diet though!! 
Well done Louise - 5lb in 2 weeks is great! xx


----------



## zzypeg

my fitness pal name is camilles xxx


----------



## zzypeg

yes choc...i love step plus!! woo hoo can't wait til wednesday xxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:wohoo: Good choice Choc! Step Plus is a fab challenge!!!! I am determined not to come last this time!!!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

oh cool challenge! I do suck tho haha


----------



## choc

Glad you all agree! I love it too but am rubbish at getting perfects!


----------



## choc

Today I have eaten a pack of belvitas for brekky, banana for a snack, vegetable soup and 1 slice seeded brown bread, pork chops, mash potato (no butter) broccoli and greens. 
My dinner portion was a bit too big as had 2 chops but it would have had to be thrown away otherwise and didn't want to waste it! Haven't drunk enough water today really either.

Went for a walk with pushchair for 45 mins including going up a hill so feel a tiny bit better about not being able to exercise this morning. I will definitely do better tomorrow.

Off to bed now, lets hope I get more than 3 hours sleep this time! Night night, skinny dreams xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done Louise!!!

and :haha: Choc, I am crap at getting 'perfects'!! but I still love it!! Hope you get a better nights sleep hun!!!!

Today I have eaten Belvita's, soup & pitta bread and an apple. I guess having a row with the hubby has kept my calories down!! We're not rowing now though, it's rare we argue so we both felt guilty :haha:

Anyway, am off to spend some time with him! Catch you tomorrow! xx


----------



## Natasha2605

I'll need to remember and do the challenge!

I've had a horrible 24 hours. Summer had to go to the hosp where she was diagnosed with the flu. She screamed for about 8 hours straight and has a raging temp. Just been a nightmare. Diets been up the creek without a paddle, I've been at work and looking after a poorly baby that I've just been grabbing meals when I can

Hope everyones doing well xx


----------



## peanut56

I'm in for this week's challenge. I'm gonna get my ass kicked though...I've only done the regular step and kept getting confused! I'm not very coordinated. :haha:


----------



## ricschick

natasha i hope summer is ok!!!how scary having to go to the hosp!!

choc welldone hun youve done great today and hopefully i can do the wii challenge on weds to df has said he will collect the wii fit tomorrow:happydance: never been on it before so will have to practice!!!

well dinner was tuna pasta with sweetcorn feeling a little peckish now tho:nope: going to have a drink see if that shifts it.:dohh:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girls!! I haven't read everything I missed, cuz theres way too much lol. I was without net for a day..felt like a week though!

I'm still not doing my UD/DD, but just being smart and having small portions. I'll know Friday if it worked. I'm soooo nervous. Definitely not feeling thinner :haha:

How's everyone?? I see the Wii challenge is going strong...woohoo!


----------



## RedRose

Welcome Lucy lu, good luck :thumbup:

Poor Summer, hope she is loads better today. :hugs:

Well I can't stop eating :nope: I will definitely have gained. I'm gutted! Just can't seem to get in the zone.


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Than for the warm welcomes girls.


Sat here drinking a lovely cup of tea and thinking I need to change how I have it. Two sugar and full fat milk. Is that super naughty? Lol

Was planning to walk to town, only 15 mins but double buggy up hill us dam hard but its raining and I don't fancy getting wet. Will see if it improves want to buy things to make soup.

Hope u all have a good day


----------



## Bee26

Morning!
Well I had a CRAP night with Charlie - his third tooth is on its way I think and he was awake nearly all night! Im knackered! Hes at nursery at 1 for a couple of hours so am going to do an hour of exercise and an hour of chilling!
Had a good day yest, and determined to keep it up!
Have a good one ladies xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw Natasha, hope Summer is feeling better!!!!

Peanut, don't worry, my coordination is absolutely terrible!!!!!

PLB - Good to have you back, I did worry! Its not like you not to check in!!!

Bee - You should be getting some rest chick! make your hour of chilling an hour of sleeping!!!!

Aliss - How is Alex doing?

I've probably missed loads! 

So I am having my usual breakfast! Then a bit of time to let it go down and some indoor exercise today, the weather is awful out there so no venturing out for us!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls is Ready Oats going to make me fat!?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I don't think so! Its a good thing to warm and fill you for the morning!! Do you have anything on it?


----------



## choc

Morning! Hope all the poorly babies are doing ok.

Had a full nights sleep last night as I used ear plugs! Think DH had to get up to Aidan a few times so I feel guilty now as he has to go to work. I thought I would be able to hear any significant noises as they aren't great ear plugs but the trouble is he doesn't cry it's just a lot of whingy noises when he gets himself in an uncomfortable position! I didn't hear them! Still feel super tired though - weird!

Looking round some more nurseries this afternoon. Wish me luck!


----------



## brunettebimbo

newly-wed77 said:


> I don't think so! Its a good thing to warm and fill you for the morning!! Do you have anything on it?

Nope, I just cut a banana up into it.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> Morning! Hope all the poorly babies are doing ok.
> 
> Had a full nights sleep last night as I used ear plugs! Think DH had to get up to Aidan a few times so I feel guilty now as he has to go to work. I thought I would be able to hear any significant noises as they aren't great ear plugs but the trouble is he doesn't cry it's just a lot of whingy noises when he gets himself in an uncomfortable position! I didn't hear them! Still feel super tired though - weird!
> 
> Looking round some more nurseries this afternoon. Wish me luck!

Ooooh, good luck! Glad you got a decent nights sleep!!!!



brunettebimbo said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think so! Its a good thing to warm and fill you for the morning!! Do you have anything on it?
> 
> Nope, I just cut a banana up into it.Click to expand...

Ah you're fine chick! Its a good breakfast!


----------



## ricschick

well brekkie was toast and honey for a change, my legs are killing me today due to my workout yesterday but atleast i no its working will pop some paracetomol i think lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah it's obviously working then hun! pain is good!!!! :haha:


----------



## ricschick

i just hope they feel better tomorrow so can do another workout lol il dose up on paracetomol before i do it lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: stock up on paracetamol!!

Well I haven't done any exercise yet today, unless you count walking up and down the house rocking Holly to sleep (epic fail). She is being very very fussy today and just refusing to sleep even though she is absolutely shattered! 

Luckily Hubby is on an early today so should be home by 2:30pm so he can look after Holly while I get some wii fit action going!!!


----------



## choc

Just did 30 mins jogging on the spot whilst watching last nights eastenders then of course a quick practice on step plus!

Have had belvitas for brekky and a banana.

Scampi and healthy dauphinoise potatoes for dinner - yum yum!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

mmm, I love scampi, not had it in ages! We're having shepherds pie which I love, but will have more veggies tonight than actual meat and stuff!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Yummy, I just had covent garden pea & ham soup for lunch, it was lush and only 175 calories! very nice!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yum sounds great.

I haven't had lunch yet..can't decide what I want. So tempted to have a down day cuz I feel like I pigged out yesterday tho I only had the normal 1200 cals. But that's an up day technically!

I'll give it a try lol.

Went clothes shopping for hubby and I decided to try on a pair of pants..I got the size I thought I'd wear and then the size smaller for a laugh. I fit in the smaller one!!!!!! Totally made my day. Didn't buy em tho..cuz I plan on bypassing that size soon :haha: Way to save money eh?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

yay! nice one! I can't wait until I can buy a size smaller!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You will :D And it's such a great feeling!

I'm kinda wishing I had bought them now..lol. Oh well..will have another chance I'm sure. I did get a few tops that I wouldn't normally wear, cuz I'm feeling better in clothes now...if that makes sense.

Dunno what we're doing for dinner..everyone here is so picky..I wish they'd eat veggie stew. Mmmmm


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

It does make sense, I can't wait to feel better in clothes, right now I feel like such a flump!!!

My hubby wouldn't eat veggie stew if I paid him. He likes veggies but feels he has to have something with them, and he isn't really a stew person, whenever I make one he pulls a face even though he likes everything in it!!


----------



## Bee26

Well Ive just done 30mins of Davina cardio workout. Bit of a sweaty betty now!
Ive had belvita and a banana so far today, tend to skip lunch a lot as the banana mid morning fills me up and im drinking lots of water, but think I will make a roasted veg lasagne for tea - if i can be arsed! Failing that, Jacket potato. My OH sorts his own dinner out at the mo as he eats like a horse (and is still only a 32 waist), and my healthy dinners just dont fill him up! Mind you, i went out to the kitchen before bed to get some water and noticed my left over stir fry i had put in a bowl on the worktop had disappeared!! Hope your all having a good day xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Pardon the stupid question but I've always wondered...is "tea" over there the same as lunch, or dinner? When we say tea, we mean the drink lol.

Just curious :haha:

Just had a cereal bar to hold me over a bit longer before dinner. MIL just came n asked me if I wanted a piece of fish she just fried up...except she cooks with TONS of oil..the stuff drowns in it..ick. So I said no thanks..and now she's mad at me. LOL


----------



## ricschick

i cant wait to be able to wear lovely dresses in the summer and not to feel like a big lump in a swimsuit!!! extra motivation i have aswel is my bros girlfriend is coming away with us my bro too obviously lol and she is so slim!!! so wont be standing next to her in a swimsuit lol 
lunch was Drum roll please........................................................................................................dairylea annnnnnnnnd BEETROOT!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I still can't wear a swimsuit :( Old stretchies grrr. I never got any new stretch marks with DD2 but just with DD1


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Pardon the stupid question but I've always wondered...is "tea" over there the same as lunch, or dinner? When we say tea, we mean the drink lol.
> 
> Just curious :haha:
> 
> Just had a cereal bar to hold me over a bit longer before dinner. MIL just came n asked me if I wanted a piece of fish she just fried up...except she cooks with TONS of oil..the stuff drowns in it..ick. So I said no thanks..and now she's mad at me. LOL

:haha: well, it depends where you are from. I am originally from the north where you have breakfast (morning), dinner (mid day) and tea (evening) but where I live now its breakfast, lunch and dinner, there's always a debate about it!!



ricschick said:


> i cant wait to be able to wear lovely dresses in the summer and not to feel like a big lump in a swimsuit!!! extra motivation i have aswel is my bros girlfriend is coming away with us my bro too obviously lol and she is so slim!!! so wont be standing next to her in a swimsuit lol
> lunch was Drum roll please........................................................................................................dairylea annnnnnnnnd BEETROOT!!!!:winkwink:

:wohoo: yay for the slippy sandwiches!!!


----------



## Louise23

Hey all. hope were doing well. Ive ate what seemslike alot today but not so many cals?! Lol

For breakfast I had an apple.. 80cals
Then I had one bread (54cal) and some WWmeat (53cal)
For dinner I had a WW Cottage pie (183cal) with WW oven chips :blush: (150cal :O)
Then another apple.. 
For tea I'll have WW beef stew (213cal)

I'm very tempted to grab a can of cola (139cal) Think I might be best to stick to weak robinsons NAS juice!

I've done the wii (step up advanced x2, hula hoop the 2nd one for 6mins, annnnddd i did the free stepfor 20minutes(whilst watching JK :haha:)

Feeling good today  Hopefully get chance to do the wii/dvd again later (OH not at work and moans he wants to watch tv not me getting sweated up :rofl: :dohh:)


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Well today walked to town with the double buggy, that's a work out in itself. then just been to baby group which is o ly a ten minute walk but ever bit helps right?

Breakfast Alice of toast with Philadelphia
lunch I made some lentil soup. never done it before but it was yummy.
had half na apple mid morning, only half because Joshua nicked it from me. lolwe're having chilly and rice for tea

Nope bad...just need to stay away from that chocolate cake in my cupboard that really needs eating


----------



## charlotte-xo

helloooo ladies.

not been on in a while, to ashamed lol..ive been so naughty these past 2 days.
in my defence im not very well and i cannot be arsed to cook. so on monday we had a chicken kebab-it did have salad :blush: and tonight i think were just going to have a chinease but im only going to have egg fried rice, chips and only a couple prawn crackers lol.

oh im soo naughty!!
i just cant be bothered. i feel like im never going to reach my ideal weight, and to add to my mysery this week ash (oh) has paid for a session at waterbabies as a suprise for me and alfie but im to embarrased to even get a swimsuit. i just dont feel confident enough iykwim i feel like a fat, frumpy, lumpy mummy. :cry: i dont want to go i dont know what to do. i might just buy a diving suit that covers you from you neck to your feet. 

anyhoo your all doing so well ladies, keep up the good work!!!!!!

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I still can't wear a swimsuit :( Old stretchies grrr. I never got any new stretch marks with DD2 but just with DD1

:cry: glad im not the only one. my stretchmarks are hideous!!

<3


----------



## aliss

Okay I'm sure none of us look like her, bbut this is a nice alternative swimsuit!!! The cutout style

https://danielleuniverse.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/swimsuit-jessica-simpson-vs.jpg

https://www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/11872/bcbg-crocheted-cutout-one-piece-swimsuit-profile.jpg


----------



## kelly29

i need to weigh myself 2m iv'e not had chance yet :( i'm scared lolxx


----------



## kelly29

charlotte-xo said:


> helloooo ladies.
> 
> not been on in a while, to ashamed lol..ive been so naughty these past 2 days.
> in my defence im not very well and i cannot be arsed to cook. so on monday we had a chicken kebab-it did have salad :blush: and tonight i think were just going to have a chinease but im only going to have egg fried rice, chips and only a couple prawn crackers lol.
> 
> oh im soo naughty!!
> i just cant be bothered. i feel like im never going to reach my ideal weight, and to add to my mysery this week ash (oh) has paid for a session at waterbabies as a suprise for me and alfie but im to embarrased to even get a swimsuit. i just dont feel confident enough iykwim i feel like a fat, frumpy, lumpy mummy. :cry: i dont want to go i dont know what to do. i might just buy a diving suit that covers you from you neck to your feet.
> 
> anyhoo your all doing so well ladies, keep up the good work!!!!!!
> 
> <3

 i had kfc for lunch :blush: was with my pregnant buddy :haha: about 10 biscuits going in and out of kitchen how do you diet when i'm so hungry:shrug:


----------



## ricschick

aliss said:


> Okay I'm sure none of us look like her, bbut this is a nice alternative swimsuit!!! The cutout style
> 
> https://danielleuniverse.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/swimsuit-jessica-simpson-vs.jpg
> 
> https://www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/11872/bcbg-crocheted-cutout-one-piece-swimsuit-profile.jpg

i like these but you'd get stupid tan lines while on holiday lol:haha:


----------



## ricschick

charlotte-xo said:


> helloooo ladies.
> 
> not been on in a while, to ashamed lol..ive been so naughty these past 2 days.
> in my defence im not very well and i cannot be arsed to cook. so on monday we had a chicken kebab-it did have salad :blush: and tonight i think were just going to have a chinease but im only going to have egg fried rice, chips and only a couple prawn crackers lol.
> 
> oh im soo naughty!!
> i just cant be bothered. i feel like im never going to reach my ideal weight, and to add to my mysery this week ash (oh) has paid for a session at waterbabies as a suprise for me and alfie but im to embarrased to even get a swimsuit. i just dont feel confident enough iykwim i feel like a fat, frumpy, lumpy mummy. :cry: i dont want to go i dont know what to do. i might just buy a diving suit that covers you from you neck to your feet.
> 
> anyhoo your all doing so well ladies, keep up the good work!!!!!!
> 
> <3

hey hun im sure all the mummies that will be there will be thinking the same thing!! just go and enjoy the time with the baby and maybe have your towel right next to the pool so when you get out you can quickly grab it? once your in the pool no one will see you just an idea and step away from the chinese:haha: xxx


----------



## zzypeg

:blush: I HAD A SNICKERS!!! BOOOO!!! :blush:

why why why did I do that?? 

I have made carrot and coriander soup for tomoz lunch, it's yummy. :blush:
so I used my fitness pal and took my potatos away from dinner and I am only over by 120 cals with the snickers. I may do some Wii Free step while watching eastenders tonight, 

did a little Wii this morning and I did 6 mins of super hula hoop as one of the things. nearly died, managed 1987 spins!! but My fitness pal says I only burned 18 cals.:growlmad:

AF should be here tomoz, went to the doctors this morning to stock up my super duper painkillers, he has given me a nice "stash"-yes they were his actual words. lol.

have a good evening ladies xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

dinner is sausages mash and beans but will limit my portion, but have only had toast and a sandwich today and thats it!


----------



## aliss

ricschick said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Okay I'm sure none of us look like her, bbut this is a nice alternative swimsuit!!! The cutout style
> 
> https://danielleuniverse.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/swimsuit-jessica-simpson-vs.jpg
> 
> https://www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/11872/bcbg-crocheted-cutout-one-piece-swimsuit-profile.jpg
> 
> i like these but you'd get stupid tan lines while on holiday lol:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Oh well I've never been able to tan in my life so I never thought of that!!! Hell I spent a month in the middle east and still was pale with freckles!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good afternoon! 

Wow, I wish I looked like the swimsuit girl! My fat would just hang out of the sides of that :rofl:

Charlotte! I was wondering if you were ok!! Hope you're feeling a bit better! Don't you worry hun, when you're feeling crappy the last thing you wanna think about is dieting! And hey, whenever I ate chicken kebabs in the past I always argued that they were healthy because of the salad!! 
Waterbabies looks fab, just wear a long t shirt over your swimsuit!!

Well I have done some wii fit, I practiced my step plus lol, plus some Hula, rhythm parade, free step, kung fu and rhythmic boxing. I ache now!! plus I had to pump up Holly's play nest which is pretty damn big so my arms hurt even more after that!!

I could use a snickers now!!! Ah Zzypeg, I don't blame ya, I love snickers! infact, I love anything chocolate :haha:


----------



## aliss

I've lost 2lbs! Probably cause I haven't eaten much this week b/c of baby and I'm dehydrated. Ah well.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sweet, Aliss! Not about the dehydration tho....lol. Drink!!!

I just pictured you lugging baby in a carrier and wearing those beer caps with the bottles on the side of it..only filled with water :haha:


----------



## choc

Hi girls, hope you've all had a good day! I won't be able to do my wii fit challenge til the evening tomorrow, so will post my photo then.


----------



## choc

Ooh forgot to tell you my tip! Last night I had a massive chocolate craving so went searching the cupboards for something I could have instead and found some sachets of options hot chocolate drinks. They are only 33 calories each and totally worked on the choc craving!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ooh thanks for that!

I had a vanilla muffin just now. That was my big treat!

Swearing to be good from now till Friday's weigh-in..I better see some loss!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedRose

I've had a goodish day.

Breakfast = Belvitas and tea with 1/2 sugar

Snack = tea with 1/2 sugar

Lunch = cup a soup and a small portion of homemade potato salad

Snack = wholemeal pita with hummus, onion relish and salad leaves

Tea = salmon, broccoli, baked potato with a spoonful of pesto

Will probably have a yoghurt and fruit before bed.

45 mins exercise = Zumba & toning



Am totally dreading weigh in on Friday :( I really lost it over the weekend and yesterday a box of gourmet chocolates came through my door unexpectedly, and I ate quite a few. They were incredible, but I just know I am going to put on and I feel rubbish !


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww hun...work hard! You may be surprised..you've done great today!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hello! quick check in, good tip about the hot choc!! just about to have dinner (late because Holly refused to settle and let us eat!!) but have been a good girl today and intend to keep it up, though like some of you am dreading the weigh in! I think the weekend may have thrown me right off track!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Enjoy your dindin


----------



## peanut56

Hi all. 
I had floor hockey last night and now feel about 100 years old. I twisted my back (again!) and can barely pick Hana up. :( Thankfully my husband is home from work today and can help me out. 
I've been pretty good with my eating except for my pizza on Saturday. I have my Weight Watchers weigh in tomorrow, and according to my scale here, it's going to be another week like last week (very tiny loss). I'm a bit down today. :(


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

peanut56 said:


> Hi all.
> I had floor hockey last night and now feel about 100 years old. I twisted my back (again!) and can barely pick Hana up. :( Thankfully my husband is home from work today and can help me out.
> I've been pretty good with my eating except for my pizza on Saturday. I have my Weight Watchers weigh in tomorrow, and according to my scale here, it's going to be another week like last week (very tiny loss). I'm a bit down today. :(

Ouch hope your back is better soon! 

Any loss even tiny is a loss and a step towards your goal. Much better than a gain...keep positive


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Im starving! Lol 
I had a banana, but I'm gonna need something else before the night is out... must not tuck into chocolate cake.


----------



## choc

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> Im starving! Lol
> I had a banana, but I'm gonna need something else before the night is out... must not tuck into chocolate cake.

Step away from the chocolate cake!!

Everyone has done well today! Hopefully friday will be successful.


----------



## charlotte-xo

:hugs: thanks ladies needed that advice and encouragment.
aw your all lovely =)

i really want to go to waterbabies im just gonna go and forget about my wobbly bits :haha: 
newly-wed ..good advice about the tshirt :thumbup:

kelly29...mmmm kfc lol i love it ive not had one in yonks!!

ricschick.. :hugs: thanks hun. i was good, i said no to the chinease and had stir fry instead and you know what its yummyyyy!!

hope your all doing well ladies 

<3


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oooh, Peanut! Hope your back is better soon!!!

Does anyone else keep getting told off on my fitness pal for eating too few calories?? Today I have come in at having 621 calories remaining. I don't intend to snack tonight as have only just had dinner so when I checked in, it told me off! and did for the last couple of days too!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done Charlotte!! A chinese is hard to resist!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

choc said:


> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> Im starving! Lol
> I had a banana, but I'm gonna need something else before the night is out... must not tuck into chocolate cake.
> 
> Step away from the chocolate cake!!
> 
> Everyone has done well today! Hopefully friday will be successful.Click to expand...

i have a baby sleeping on me keeping me away. need to stock up on healthy snacks I think. Breastfeeding makes me soo hungry


----------



## Bee26

newly-wed77 said:


> Oooh, Peanut! Hope your back is better soon!!!
> 
> Does anyone else keep getting told off on my fitness pal for eating too few calories?? Today I have come in at having 621 calories remaining. I don't intend to snack tonight as have only just had dinner so when I checked in, it told me off! and did for the last couple of days too!!

Yeah I do! But thats based on losing the 2lbs a week they recommend - I want to lose more if I can! I always add a 100 or so on too, just in case things actually have more calories than they come up with, or in case my exercise didnt burn as many as they say. 

Well I had roasted root veg and a thai fishcake for tea - the fishcake only had 8g of fat and was delicious! Just having my yoghurt and granola and thats it for me today and it says that ive had 1126 calories and 30g fat. Ive never counted calories before, Ive always counted fat but I like this way of doing it and keeping an eye on both.

Have a good evening girls, and well done on a good day. Good luck on your wii fit competition tomorrow - I wish I had one, but will do Davina again I think.
xxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah, I'm glad its not just me!!! I'll be lucky to lose 2oz's this week let alone 2lbs!!! Enjoy Davina!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Charlotte..Not sure what waterbabies is, but I'm guessing it's water exercise involving baby too? If so, just look at it this way..baby is with you and bonding..he doesn't care what you look like! And everyone has to start somewhere with their weightloss. I bet every person you ask that has felt or been overweight would say they felt like crap getting out there in swim suits..but they did it, and I bet they were glad for it! Not to mention the success story you can have once you've reached your goal :)

:hugs:

Oh man, it's nearly 3 am and I haven't been to sleep yet. LO just had her bottle. Fingers crossed she'll sleep soon. I have to be up in 3 hrs to get DD1 up for school! AHHHH


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good morning! ugh, got horrible headache!! going out for a walk a bit later around the park with my friend and her little boy, should be nice!! Will probably have to do my wii fit challenge later this afternoon when we are back!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww hope you feel better..maybe the walk will do ya good then. Enjoy it!

As my FB whines, I got 3 hrs sleep and still up..she just now went down, but she's not in a deep sleep. *SIGH*

I'm having AF again.?! 2 weeks since my last one. Very strange. I reeeally hope this pill is working..maybe just fluctuating my hormones too much. I should prob ask my doc if this is normal or "ok" ...ouch cramps! This will suck for my weigh-in cuz I feel super bloated.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw hun! hardly any sleep and AF too, not good!!! Hope she goes down for a decent sleep at some point so you can get an hour or two as well!! 
Hopefully the fresh air will help my head, its rare I get headaches but have had a few over the last couple of weeks!


----------



## Terrilea

Started myfitnesspal online yesterday, i love it! For others that use this what is the amount of calories your allowed per day? Mine's 1200, i had 1222 yesterday and was in green for the amount of fat allowed. I think this will be a huge help to me xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I want to join fitness pal but I really don't think I have time to fill it in each day! :(


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Terrilea said:


> Started myfitnesspal online yesterday, i love it! For others that use this what is the amount of calories your allowed per day? Mine's 1200, i had 1222 yesterday and was in green for the amount of fat allowed. I think this will be a huge help to me xx

Mine is about 1400, I always come in under the allowed amount so it always tells me off!! I find it really helpful!




brunettebimbo said:


> I want to join fitness pal but I really don't think I have time to fill it in each day! :(

It does take a bit of time at first, but then if you eat similar things then its quicker after a day or two, I always have brekkie biccies and coffee in the morning so I just tick a box and its done!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I might give it a go then, what are all your names?


----------



## Terrilea

newly-wed77 said:


> Terrilea said:
> 
> 
> Started myfitnesspal online yesterday, i love it! For others that use this what is the amount of calories your allowed per day? Mine's 1200, i had 1222 yesterday and was in green for the amount of fat allowed. I think this will be a huge help to me xx
> 
> Mine is about 1400, I always come in under the allowed amount so it always tells me off!! I find it really helpful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> I want to join fitness pal but I really don't think I have time to fill it in each day! :(Click to expand...
> 
> It does take a bit of time at first, but then if you eat similar things then its quicker after a day or two, I always have brekkie biccies and coffee in the morning so I just tick a box and its done!Click to expand...

I think it's really easy to navigate around and really quick to find the foods you've eaten, i started it yesterday and it took 15mins altogether (registering and filling foods in) so i think it'll take me 10mins each day :thumbup:


----------



## zzypeg

on my fitness pal, I am camilles. xxx


----------



## Terrilea

brunettebimbo said:


> I might give it a go then, what are all your names?

Mine's terrilea9
This is a link to mine for once you're registered
https://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/terrilea9 :flower:


----------



## Terrilea

I think you have to enter someone's email address to add them as a friend, mine's [email protected] xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Added you all, I'm brunettebimbo :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Shit! I best go, I'm meeting my sister at 10, I need toset off at about 9.40 and Tristan and I are still in our PJ's!! :lol:

We are off for a fish pedicure!!


----------



## zzypeg

just had belvitas, milk and cereal flavour, I had been having the fruit and fibre but tesco only had milk and cereal this week. have to say that this flavour is not as nice as the fruit and fibre but it's ok...good job too as I have 3 boxes...lol.

so AF reared her ugly head this morning, took one of my mega painkillers as soon as pain started and not too bad so far..only 3 quick trips to the loo (that's what the pain does to me..nice!!) but no overheating, being sick or feeling faint.

going to do the challenge in a bit looking forward to it. been having a tidy and clean in the front room as HV coming today. Yvaine had her last lot of jabs yesterday and she was kind of awake early hours this morning, making little crying noises but she was asleep so there wasn't much I could do except try and give her dummy back. she woke at 6.30 and had her dummy back and I had to wake her at 8...sleepy head!! she has had her breakfast and seems to be back to her usual self. 

planning on being good today, NO SNICKERS TODAY!! lol. but my AF craving is and always has been nutty chocolate so I will have to resist. think i will have a jacket potato for dinner or if i have been good, maybe a bit of toad in the hole, I have my homemade carrot and coriander soup for lunch, which is about 84 calories for 400ml...woohoo!!! 
anyways sorry for the long rattling on, hope you all have a good day, will be back later when I have done the challenge.

hugs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zzypeg

just seen the bit about the fish pedicure..i want to try one but i am scared...lol, please let us know what it was like xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ooooh, I have just been looking properly at my fitness pal and I am actually allowed 1600 calories! I thought it was 1400! No wonder it tells me off every day for not having enough!! What a dumbass!!! :dohh:

I have just whizzed round with the hoover and put some washing on. It looks like our walk today with my friend and her little boy is off, she can only make it for an hour and its just not worth me getting Holly ready and driving over to the park for just an hour. Shame, I was looking forward to seeing them!!
I might take a leaf out of Rose's book and do some Zumba! Have never done it before! Plus now I have time to do the wii fit challenge earlier!!

I will come add you guys on my fitness! I am miss_vengeance

BB - Have a great day with your sister!!

Zzypeg - Damn AF! hope it eases up quickly!! and :haha: at the 'NO SNICKERS'!! that made me chuckle!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Just had my toast, think I need to get some brown bread.

Got my induction at the gym at 12, nervous. Hope I can keep motivated to go, need to tone as well as lose weight.

Have a good day girls.

Better go clean up ds who's making a huge mess with water, milk n toast...gross!! All highchair contained thankfully.


----------



## kelly29

hiya ladies:hi:: 

so what diet are you all doing? iv'e just been reading through the thread and it looks as though i'm missing out :haha: please tell me your secrets!! i need to know:happydance: i haven't even started dieting yet:shrug: i'm so hungry and i end up stuffing everything i can find quickly :blush: just because my lo is a clingy little worm!!! :haha: secrets please :winkwink:

thank you :hugs: xx


----------



## ricschick

well no wii fit for me as df didnt collect but he didnt finish work til 9pm so il let him off:haha:
not very hopefull for friday weighed today and no change i dont get it am i doing something wrong???? im so confussed! may lay of bread from now on o i was thinking of trying slim fast anyone used this before?
brekkie was weetabix, will try my best to get my workout in i have to pop to the shops this morning as i need nappies so will do it when i get back my leg still hurts tho i think i have pulled something!

on a happier note my cat had her kittens last night!! in my daughters wardrobe of all places lol on the bottom shelf on top of emmas pjs lol i pit out boxes for her but obviously didnt want them lol she had 4 3 black and white and 1 jet black!! all are doing fine xxx will upload pics later!!


----------



## Terrilea

kelly29 said:



> hiya ladies:hi::
> 
> so what diet are you all doing? iv'e just been reading through the thread and it looks as though i'm missing out :haha: please tell me your secrets!! i need to know:happydance: i haven't even started dieting yet:shrug: i'm so hungry and i end up stuffing everything i can find quickly :blush: just because my lo is a clingy little worm!!! :haha: secrets please :winkwink:
> 
> thank you :hugs: xx

Hiya!

I'm not following any particular diet just trying to stick to 1200 cals per day and to do more exercise (i've started jogging twice a week and walking more places)
Have you got a goal in mind? I have set myself a few mini goals leading up to my target weight just so the end doesn't seem so far away haha. That's helped alot also i've just started using myfitness pal online which is excellent for keeping track of how many calories you're consuming/burning xx Good Luck xx


----------



## kelly29

ricschick said:


> well no wii fit for me as df didnt collect but he didnt finish work til 9pm so il let him off:haha:
> not very hopefull for friday weighed today and no change i dont get it am i doing something wrong???? im so confussed! may lay of bread from now on o i was thinking of trying slim fast anyone used this before?
> brekkie was weetabix, will try my best to get my workout in i have to pop to the shops this morning as i need nappies so will do it when i get back my leg still hurts tho i think i have pulled something!
> 
> on a happier note my cat had her kittens last night!! in my daughters wardrobe of all places lol on the bottom shelf on top of emmas pjs lol i pit out boxes for her but obviously didnt want them lol she had 4 3 black and white and 1 jet black!! all are doing fine xxx will upload pics later!!

omg:trouble: get ready for the smell of your life :haha::haha: we had kittens when i was pregnant and the smell even when its clean is sooooooooooooooo very wrong:haha: poor you xxxx


----------



## Terrilea

ricschick oooh please post piccies later i LOVE kittens, especially jet black ones they're just gorgeous x x


----------



## ricschick

will do camera is on charge as we speak!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww kitties!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

kelly29 said:


> hiya ladies:hi::
> 
> so what diet are you all doing? iv'e just been reading through the thread and it looks as though i'm missing out :haha: please tell me your secrets!! i need to know:happydance: i haven't even started dieting yet:shrug: i'm so hungry and i end up stuffing everything i can find quickly :blush: just because my lo is a clingy little worm!!! :haha: secrets please :winkwink:
> 
> thank you :hugs: xx

I too have just cut down and lowering calories, doing more exercise etc. There's a bunch of us on my fitness pal, I am finding it really helps!!



ricschick said:


> well no wii fit for me as df didnt collect but he didnt finish work til 9pm so il let him off:haha:
> not very hopefull for friday weighed today and no change i dont get it am i doing something wrong???? im so confussed! may lay of bread from now on o i was thinking of trying slim fast anyone used this before?
> brekkie was weetabix, will try my best to get my workout in i have to pop to the shops this morning as i need nappies so will do it when i get back my leg still hurts tho i think i have pulled something!
> 
> on a happier note my cat had her kittens last night!! in my daughters wardrobe of all places lol on the bottom shelf on top of emmas pjs lol i pit out boxes for her but obviously didnt want them lol she had 4 3 black and white and 1 jet black!! all are doing fine xxx will upload pics later!!

Ah, you'll have to join next week's challenge!!!
Aw, I love kittens! and cats! definitely get some pics up when you can!!

I have just had my lunch, the rest of the pea & ham soup from yesterday and I added some mint to it, it was lush!! Just gonna let that go down a bit then do my wii fit challenge!!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Back from gym. Cute young instructor weighed me and took all my measurements before setting me to work on the cross trainer. Didn't do a huge amount today but he set it in cross country and dam it was hard at points. Lol

I'm 9st 3lbs so aim to lose 10lbs. Hopefully I can achieve it.. need to stay motivated they measure me again in about 5weeks. Eek!

Just had my lentil soup..yum.

That pea and ham soup sound nice, might try making that.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well I have done my wii fit challenge and I don't even care if I lose today, I am happy because thats the most 'perfects' I have ever got!!!
Here is my score, Good luck to the rest of you..... am sure you'll beat me!
https://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr118/allievengeance/DSCF1711.jpg


----------



## ricschick

well ive bought some slim fast and well give it a go for a week because what im eating now just isnt working!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

good job Allie! I def couldn't do that right now..I'd pass right out lol. It was a challenge hanging up washing!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: thanks, I really enjoyed my wii work out today!! Have you still not had any sleep hun?

Ricschick, hope it works for you, I know its all been getting to you! fingers crossed!!! :flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nah, not really. Been dealing with the Immigration office most of the day.


----------



## Natasha2605

Gonna do the wii fit challenge just now :) Will update with results in a mo!

This thread moves sooooooooo fast! I always have a million pages to read up on haha xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I know it :D We're addicted!


----------



## Louise23

I'm gonna do the wii fit a little later do we have to post pic beforea certain time? x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Nope, you can post it anytime today, we announce the winner in the morning due to us all being on different time zones! Whoever has chosen the challenge will announce who won!

I have not stopped with Holly, her sickiness is driving me crazy, trying to get hold of the health visitor for advice but no answer every time!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shame..its horrible having a sick LO


----------



## aliss

Oh no, is sickness contagious through the internet? Sorry :( 

Anyone use myfitnesspal? I checked it out today and it was interesting. Calories seem a bit low on it (it recommends 1300 for me, but I'm at 1500) but I like the way it is set up.


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Will try to challenge tonight if I get chance. Been gym and park now news to sort dinner, then bedtimes which takes me to 9. So by then I might have flopped lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Shame..its horrible having a sick LO

She's always been sicky, after every feed and inbetween feeds, all the damn time, we change clothes at least 5 times per day. Today it's been even more. I just don't know if we should change her milk.



aliss said:


> Oh no, is sickness contagious through the internet? Sorry :(
> 
> Anyone use myfitnesspal? I checked it out today and it was interesting. Calories seem a bit low on it (it recommends 1300 for me, but I'm at 1500) but I like the way it is set up.

:haha: no worries about catching it!!
I'm using my fitness pal, it gives me 1600 per day (even though I thought it was 1400!!!) I do like it!!


----------



## choc

Hiya! First time I've managed to get on today!

PLB hope you get more sleep tonight, I had a night like that the other day.
Ricschick hope the slimfast works! let us know!

I haven't been very good today. Was gonna have rivita for lunch but my friend came round so I had 2 big wedges of white bread for my sarnie, some crisps, 2 choc biscuits and 3 jaffa cakes. First time I've really cheated in 2 and a half weeks though!
Right I'm off to post my wii fit challenge pic.


----------



## choc

I have NO bloody idea why I picked this challenge! I am rubbish at getting perfects!
 



Attached Files:







wii fit challenge.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 5


----------



## choc

Fab score newly!


----------



## Natasha2605

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/003-3.jpg

I'll be back later to update on my day and catch up on everyone elses :)

xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> I have NO bloody idea why I picked this challenge! I am rubbish at getting perfects!

:haha: it's like when i picked the hula hoop, I love doing it but am crap at it!!! you did good honey!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

There's some good scores coming through!! Well done ladies!! and whoop whoop! I'm leading! :wohoo:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I knew I'd be crap going out with my sister!!! :(

Today I had chocolate weetabix for breakfast then met my sister had tea and a teacake then for lunch I had nachos and one of those butterfly chicken breast burgers and chips with mayo from Wethers!! :(

You girls about the fishy pedicure, I'm just in the process of uploading a video in our Facebook Group :)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

OOOOH,I have seen the fish pedicure places but always thought it would be a bit creepy! I can't bare anyone touching my feet though :haha:

Aw BB, a little treat with your sister, sod it! Its not an every day occurence!!


----------



## ricschick

welldone girlies great scores fingers crossed i can join you next week!!
well ive had my first slimfast so will just have dinner and a snack later. havent managed to do my workout today im thigh is still very sore so i thought it best to skip it as it would only make it worse.
ok here are some pics of my beautiful kittens


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw, little tiny bundles of gorgeousness!!!!


----------



## ricschick

i thought of the name mini as in "mini me" lol or pebbles as her name is roxy lol any ideas?


----------



## brunettebimbo

So cute :)


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Aww adorable. I love kittens! 
I adopted a great big ginger cat, who only comes home to eat. Lol he's not very sociable


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mine bites you! :lol: Not very sociable either!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:shock: My nachos at lunch where 734 calories!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

brunettebimbo said:


> :shock: My nachos at lunch where 734 calories!!!!

Seriously? what did you have on them? lard??? :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ricschick said:


> i thought of the name mini as in "mini me" lol or pebbles as her name is roxy lol any ideas?

I'm crap at cat names :haha: mine are called 'zacky', 'tarja' and 'donuts'!


----------



## zzypeg

well, here we have it, my Wii fit challenge..my best score ever. woohoo. hope we are all having a good day so far....

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

newly-wed77 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> :shock: My nachos at lunch where 734 calories!!!!
> 
> Seriously? what did you have on them? lard??? :haha:Click to expand...

:shock: I am 396 calories over and I've not even had tea yet!!! :rofl:

I guess I best starve tomorrow!!!

You don't realise how bad things are until you actually put them down do you!?

Now what to make for tea!!?:wacko:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww cute kittens! Our cat's name is Kitty...very original huh :haha:

We just got home from taking the kids to the arcade..felt good to get out a little bit and unwind. I'm still stressed out, just too tired to let it fully bring me down..lol that makes NO sense.

Took our lil niece and nephew..I asked DH if it made him wanna have a few more kids he was like *glare* lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

zzypeg said:


> View attachment 163691
> 
> 
> 
> well, here we have it, my Wii fit challenge..my best score ever. woohoo. hope we are all having a good day so far....
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx

Wow, fab score! you beat my ass! :haha:




brunettebimbo said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> :shock: My nachos at lunch where 734 calories!!!!
> 
> Seriously? what did you have on them? lard??? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: I am 396 calories over and I've not even had tea yet!!! :rofl:
> 
> I guess I best starve tomorrow!!!
> 
> You don't realise how bad things are until you actually put them down do you!?
> 
> Now what to make for tea!!?:wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: Its mad aint it! I sometimes think about what I want then enter them in to check out the calories! Like the quarter pounder & fries came to 1010 calories so I didn't have one :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Aww cute kittens! Our cat's name is Kitty...very original huh :haha:
> 
> We just got home from taking the kids to the arcade..felt good to get out a little bit and unwind. I'm still stressed out, just too tired to let it fully bring me down..lol that makes NO sense.
> 
> Took our lil niece and nephew..I asked DH if it made him wanna have a few more kids he was like *glare* lol

Oh dear! I think you might have to wait a little while for the next one then!!!

Glad you got to go out and unwind, its always a good thing!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Great scores girls! You're burning cals like crazy :D Woop woop :happydance:


----------



## ricschick

df wants to call her cat lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think you should but spell it with a K :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

We had a cat called Piglet! :lol:

Geez my son is hard work at this time of night! I can't make tea because he won't stop crying :(


----------



## aliss

I had a spinach smoothie and wow... it was ... okay I guess :rofl: I need to work on getting in my greens.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I just made chilli chicken pasta and it was horrible. I don't know what went wrong. Ugh!


----------



## kelly29

newly-wed77 said:


> kelly29 said:
> 
> 
> hiya ladies:hi::
> 
> so what diet are you all doing? iv'e just been reading through the thread and it looks as though i'm missing out :haha: please tell me your secrets!! i need to know:happydance: i haven't even started dieting yet:shrug: i'm so hungry and i end up stuffing everything i can find quickly :blush: just because my lo is a clingy little worm!!! :haha: secrets please :winkwink:
> 
> thank you :hugs: xx
> 
> I too have just cut down and lowering calories, doing more exercise etc. There's a bunch of us on my fitness pal, I am finding it really helps!!
> 
> 
> 
> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> well no wii fit for me as df didnt collect but he didnt finish work til 9pm so il let him off:haha:
> not very hopefull for friday weighed today and no change i dont get it am i doing something wrong???? im so confussed! may lay of bread from now on o i was thinking of trying slim fast anyone used this before?
> brekkie was weetabix, will try my best to get my workout in i have to pop to the shops this morning as i need nappies so will do it when i get back my leg still hurts tho i think i have pulled something!
> 
> on a happier note my cat had her kittens last night!! in my daughters wardrobe of all places lol on the bottom shelf on top of emmas pjs lol i pit out boxes for her but obviously didnt want them lol she had 4 3 black and white and 1 jet black!! all are doing fine xxx will upload pics later!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, you'll have to join next week's challenge!!!
> Aw, I love kittens! and cats! definitely get some pics up when you can!!
> 
> I have just had my lunch, the rest of the pea & ham soup from yesterday and I added some mint to it, it was lush!! Just gonna let that go down a bit then do my wii fit challenge!!Click to expand...

hiya what is fitness pal? sorry :dohh::dohh: x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

kelly29 said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly29 said:
> 
> 
> hiya ladies:hi::
> 
> so what diet are you all doing? iv'e just been reading through the thread and it looks as though i'm missing out :haha: please tell me your secrets!! i need to know:happydance: i haven't even started dieting yet:shrug: i'm so hungry and i end up stuffing everything i can find quickly :blush: just because my lo is a clingy little worm!!! :haha: secrets please :winkwink:
> 
> thank you :hugs: xx
> 
> I too have just cut down and lowering calories, doing more exercise etc. There's a bunch of us on my fitness pal, I am finding it really helps!!
> 
> 
> 
> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> well no wii fit for me as df didnt collect but he didnt finish work til 9pm so il let him off:haha:
> not very hopefull for friday weighed today and no change i dont get it am i doing something wrong???? im so confussed! may lay of bread from now on o i was thinking of trying slim fast anyone used this before?
> brekkie was weetabix, will try my best to get my workout in i have to pop to the shops this morning as i need nappies so will do it when i get back my leg still hurts tho i think i have pulled something!
> 
> on a happier note my cat had her kittens last night!! in my daughters wardrobe of all places lol on the bottom shelf on top of emmas pjs lol i pit out boxes for her but obviously didnt want them lol she had 4 3 black and white and 1 jet black!! all are doing fine xxx will upload pics later!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, you'll have to join next week's challenge!!!
> Aw, I love kittens! and cats! definitely get some pics up when you can!!
> 
> I have just had my lunch, the rest of the pea & ham soup from yesterday and I added some mint to it, it was lush!! Just gonna let that go down a bit then do my wii fit challenge!!Click to expand...
> 
> hiya what is fitness pal? sorry :dohh::dohh: xClick to expand...

Its a website, my fitness pal, where you add in your meals and it counts your calories, it gives you a daily allowance of calories and you earn extra calories with any exercise you put in there!


----------



## RedRose

(In the interests of entertainment, the following post will contain my iPhone's automatic spell check suggestions)

Asses kittens!

Well done on the wok fit challenge ladies! We had to sell our wok when we moved house cos our new front room is too small!

I had an playpen day again. Still not at all confident about the weighing though.

Breakfast = Belvitas and tea

Lunch = hot and sour cup a soup, wholemeal pitta with houmous, onion relish and salad leaves.

Snacks = 2 rice crackers with reduced sugar jam, cup of tea, banana

Dinner = 2 chicken fajitas (half fat creme fresh), small scoop low fat coleslaw and spicy sweet potato wedges.

Lots of water

Exercise = 30 mins rumba 10 mins toning


I got a new cookbook today, a slimming world 'free foods' one. It looks pretty good, the sweet potato wedges were gorgeous. Mix up some cumin, paprika, salt and lemon juice, brush over the wedges and cook for 20-25 mins.


----------



## Bee26

Evening girls. Well Ive just done half an hour cardio box, and god it hurt! Im gonna buuurn tomorrow! 
I had belvitas and coffee for brekkie, nearly fat free frsh tomato and basil soup for lunch, and im just going to have a morroccan pork stew - it is really low fat as trimmed all the pork and i found it on a low fat recipe website. 
Heres the link in case you fancy it
https://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/moroccan_flavored_pork_ragu.html

Well, off for a shower and then I can eat!! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

hahahaha gotta love auto correct


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hubby might actually eat that!


----------



## peanut56

Hi ladies. Had my Weight Watchers weigh in today - another disappointing week. Lost 0.6 pounds again. That's now two weeks in a row where I have lost less than a pound. At the meeting we talked about not giving up , and sticking with it when you have setbacks, so that helped a bit. But I'm feeling completely defeated.


----------



## Bee26

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hubby might actually eat that!

Mine just did - and loved it, though he had a mountain of rice with his - I added sweet potato to it and just had it by itself. It was scrum - diddli - umptious! 

x


----------



## Bee26

peanut56 said:


> Hi ladies. Had my Weight Watchers weigh in today - another disappointing week. Lost 0.6 pounds again. That's now two weeks in a row where I have lost less than a pound. At the meeting we talked about not giving up , and sticking with it when you have setbacks, so that helped a bit. But I'm feeling completely defeated.

Hun, remember that a loss is a loss - your not gaining and your in the right direction. I know you will be feeling really deflated, but try and stay positive as you will get there. If your exercising lots remember your fat will be turning to muscle too. :hugs:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

didnt manage my wii fit challenge! Only just got baby down and I sooo cba to get it all out and set up now! Yes i know I'm bad... but I did go to the gym and I am going again tomorrow 

been looking up low fat versions of my normal evening meals. So healthier lasange and stuff! will start making them next week when I've been shopping :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

peanut56 said:


> Hi ladies. Had my Weight Watchers weigh in today - another disappointing week. Lost 0.6 pounds again. That's now two weeks in a row where I have lost less than a pound. At the meeting we talked about not giving up , and sticking with it when you have setbacks, so that helped a bit. But I'm feeling completely defeated.

Aw honey, just keep in mind, you lost! You should definitely stick with it, you're so motivated and trying so hard, it will pay off in the end chick!!! xx



Lucy_lu_84 said:


> didnt manage my wii fit challenge! Only just got baby down and I sooo cba to get it all out and set up now! Yes i know I'm bad... but I did go to the gym and I am going again tomorrow
> 
> been looking up low fat versions of my normal evening meals. So healthier lasange and stuff! will start making them next week when I've been shopping :D

Thats what I have been doing, usual meals but healthier versions and I load up on veg too!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

newly-wed77 said:


> peanut56 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Had my Weight Watchers weigh in today - another disappointing week. Lost 0.6 pounds again. That's now two weeks in a row where I have lost less than a pound. At the meeting we talked about not giving up , and sticking with it when you have setbacks, so that helped a bit. But I'm feeling completely defeated.
> 
> Aw honey, just keep in mind, you lost! You should definitely stick with it, you're so motivated and trying so hard, it will pay off in the end chick!!! xx
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> didnt manage my wii fit challenge! Only just got baby down and I sooo cba to get it all out and set up now! Yes i know I'm bad... but I did go to the gym and I am going again tomorrow
> 
> been looking up low fat versions of my normal evening meals. So healthier lasange and stuff! will start making them next week when I've been shopping :DClick to expand...
> 
> Thats what I have been doing, usual meals but healthier versions and I load up on veg too!Click to expand...

Makes sense, least they should take good still :) Like doing mash for cottage pie with low fat yoghurt.. never would have thought of that, but sounds good :)

Eek im drinking hot choc, its low calorie one tho....


----------



## choc

Ahh Peanut, sorry you are disappointed. Are on Myfitnesspal? I have just been browsing the forums there and picking up some tips as some of the members seem really hardcore and know what they are talking about. You could try having a look there for some tips xx


----------



## choc

I have been making mash with half fat creme fresh instead of butter. DH didn't notice the difference!

We could all post our healthy 'swops' for each other, that would be helpful to me x


----------



## peanut56

Thanks ladies. :) I'm not on Myfitness pal...maybe I'll check it out. I need all the help I can get these days. :)


----------



## ricschick

hey peanut sorry you feel dissapointed i no how your feel hun but your are losing and your doing so well!!! i think our bodies are just very stubborn! xxx


----------



## aliss

Nice new pic peanut :) Sorry you are so disappointed but that is a decent loss - not anything to be upset about. Stick to the journey.

I use myfitnesspal although the target calorie range for me is too low - I prefer 1500, not 1300. I still use it to track though, it's a lot easier than other online applications


----------



## peanut56

My problem is that I've lost weight on Weight Watchers before. I lost 63 pounds a little more than 3 years ago, and lost 25 pounds for my wedding a year and a half ago...the weight came off fairly "easily", meaning I consistently lost 1.5 - 3 pounds per week. I keep comparing this weight loss journey to the past ones, and I really need to stop that. I forget sometimes that my body isn't quite the same now that I've had a baby, and it's still trying to get back to normal, know what I mean? 
Today, like last week, felt like a failure and I really need to stop thinking like that. But it's hard! I have 100 pounds to lose, at this rate, it's going to take FOREVER! :)
Also, thanks Aliss (re: my new avatar). These days, her fists are constantly in her mouth!


----------



## aliss

I also had an easier time losing weight before (I was about 40lbs overweight in college) but you are also a new mom and that makes it tough. I know I didn't see any weight shifting until Alex was around 4 months old... not everyone loses weight quickly post-partum! There's also hormonal changes and sleep changes that really take a toll. Good luck :)


----------



## peanut56

Thanks. :) My brother keeps telling me "it's a marathon, not a sprint" and I need to remind myself of that sometimes. :haha:


----------



## aliss

Ahhh brothers! It's always nice to have honest simple opinions from men with no hidden agenda. He's right!!!


----------



## peanut56

He is right...I hate it when he's right! :haha:
But he's also complaining about how he's been doing these Insanity workouts 6 days a week and his scale isn't moving either...so he's a bit of a hypocrite as well! :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Peanut..sweet brother you have :) Congrats on your loss, although it's not what you expected, it's still a loss! Keep with it..your body will catch up. Remind yourself you just had a baby not long ago! A few months really isn't long at all when looking at the big picture. that's what I have to remind myself of. 

Pretty sure I haven't lost this week due to AF. Still feeling quite bloated and icky, tho I have been good since my bad day last weekend. I actually think I am eating too little. I need to get back on my ud/dd so I don't screw up my metabolism. That would not be nice!!!

The stress and no sleep is also probably having a huge effect on my weight loss attempts.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good morning ladies! 

Aw Peanut, your brother is right bless him! You will get there hun, you really will! and that is a very cute avatar!!!

I'm knackered again, I don't know why, I was in bed quite early and had a really good sleep! 

I need coffee.... and belvita's.....


----------



## Bee26

Ow ow bloody owwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. I can barely walk - Davina killed me. 
Have a good day girls xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm so tired!! Only 2 night feeds but he woke up a few times between 12 and 4 for his dummy!

We where supposed to be going to Baby Massage at 10 but my fried cancelled and now I need a kick up the bum to go! Tristan's fast asleep though and I'm in my PJ's! I feel guilty if we don't go though :(

I think I'm going to make soup for tea, Hubby always enjoys it. I usually make a veg one, I chuck EVERYTHING in it but it has potatoes in it so rekon it may not be that healthy really?

I need to nip into town and get some veg for it!


----------



## RedRose

Morning ladies!

Last day before weigh in. Good luck!

I'm going to make an onion soup today. Not my favourite soup but I've somehow ended up with a million onions :wacko:

I'm off to the fruit and veg market today to get lots of fresh stuff and some bread.

I also need to go to the fabric shop and get a square of lino for under Lily's highchair as she likes to lob her food about now :haha::thumbup:

Have a good day all xx


----------



## ricschick

hey guys ypu lot are so right ive never thought of it like that in the past ive lost pretty easily but i s'pose baby weight might be different lol
well ive decided against the slim fast as im sure once ive lost weight with it and stop using it il probably just end up putting it all back on again! so am going to stick with eating less moving more it will just take longer. weigh in tomorrow so will watch even more closily what i eat today nothing to bloat me!! 
going to have weetabix in a min, not sure about lunch yet, will do my clare nasir today and will hoover the stairs too. xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

For you girls on MyFitnessPal how do you see notifications?


----------



## choc

Congratulations zzypeg! You are step plus champion!​
(Newly can you do one of your amazing trophies please?!)


----------



## ricschick

welldone zzypeg xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've no Belvitas left! :(


----------



## ricschick

brunettebimbo said:


> I've no Belvitas left! :(

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh giiiirls..I just wanna hide in here for the next few months! I have a stress headache running down my neck now. So much going on with hubbys green card..blahhh. Just hope we can sort it out. 

On the diet front, I'm still doing ok..but I cheated and weighed myself today..haven't lost much or any really.. 0.4 lbs ! When you're tempted to weigh early, don't lol.

I'll still weigh tomorrow..will be extra good today :) AF is messing me up too..so I can't complain toooo much with any kind of loss.

Sounds like you're all doing well with the exercising and food! Veg soup sounds amazing


----------



## KittyVentura

Hi all, just a quick check in. I'm really unwell atm. Flu symptoms but I doubt it is flu as I have the flue jab every year.

Anyway not thinking about losing weight right now, instead focussing on feeling better. As I can't cook atm it's been a week of take out so I'm gonna forfeit tomorrow's weigh in, get back on it as soon as I'm better and weigh in next week as normal.

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## charlotte-xo

hey ladies. hope your all well i officially have the worst cold ever.

alfies got it to =( were all poorly.

everyones doing really well keep up the good work.

ive not had any brekkie just a cup of tea. throat is killing.

i am sooooo dreading weigh in!!

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

KittyVentura said:


> Hi all, just a quick check in. I'm really unwell atm. Flu symptoms but I doubt it is flu as I have the flue jab every year.
> 
> Anyway not thinking about losing weight right now, instead focussing on feeling better. As I can't cook atm it's been a week of take out so I'm gonna forfeit tomorrow's weigh in, get back on it as soon as I'm better and weigh in next week as normal.
> 
> Hope you're all well xx

snap!! 

hope you feel better =)

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

brunettebimbo said:


> I've no Belvitas left! :(

oh no!!

<3


----------



## choc

Sorry you are poorly kitty and charlotte. I wondered where you had been kitty!

Get well soon girls xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Thanks guys. I hope I feel better soon too because being sick with a baby is shit. Hope you feel better soon too Charlotte xx


----------



## ricschick

get well soon kitty and charlotte!!! xxx


----------



## ricschick

i no mummies arnt allowed to be ill as we have to look after everyone else lol xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry you feel crap girls, being ill with a baby sucks! :(

Today is a better day!
Belvita's for breakfast - 224 Calories
Smoked Sauce and Brown Sauce Sandwich for Dinner - 491 Calories

I've been to the veg shop and bought some veg for soup for tea tonight!
What's the best way to add a meal onto myfitnesspal that you have made yourself?

O and panic over!! I have more Belvita :D


----------



## RedRose

Kitty, Charlotte and baby Alfie, hope you feel much better soon. :hugs: Being ill with a baby is the hardest part of parenting I've discovered so far. Just horrible.

PLB, sorry you are so stressed, you are having such a crap time at the mo :nope: I'm sure you are due some good fortune soon :thumbup:

BB, what on earth is a 'Smoked Sauce and Brown Sauce sandwich'? :saywhat:


I have done a really long walk this morning and stocked up on fruit and veg. Had the most random lunch- a handful of pasta, pesto, cherry tomatoes and a beetroot with balsamic vinegar. Was quite nice actually. Just washing it down with a cup a soup.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey ladies!

Zzypeg - Well done!! I promise to make a trophy this evening as have to go out in a minute!

PLB - Blss ya chick, you hide in here and ride it out hun!!

Kitty & Charlotte - GET WELL SOON!!! Being ill with a baby really is crap, I feel for you!

BB - I am confused as to what on earth that sandwich is about!!!

Ok, gotta dash, will be on properly later!! Having a Holly crisis!!! (not in a bad way)


----------



## aliss

I'm joining the sick girls today! Water and noodle soup for me.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww shame..feel better, girls :hugs:

Just back from the shops. Didn't go well cuz me and DH had a tiff on the way..guess we're both way too stressed out and snapping at each other. So I just grabbed a few things n left. Forgot all my fruits! Argh.

Going to go back on my ud/dd dieting starting tomorrow. Will start with an UD cuz I've been having very low days the past few.


----------



## ricschick

lunch was 1 piece of toast with dairylea.


----------



## choc

Sorry you are poorly too Aliss.

I just had fish and bloody chips. What the hell was I thinking, it's the day before weigh in day. What a nob I am. Bet I don't lose a single pound this week.


----------



## RedRose

ricschick said:


> lunch was 1 piece of toast with dairylea.

Have you run out of beetroot? Was the dairylea lonely? :haha:

Ladies I have one word for ya....








ZUMBA!!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol !!!

that's a big zumba!

Choc, I feel your pain. I just had a McD's grilled chicken foldover (without the chicken) :haha: 

It's ok tho. I'll do better next week.


----------



## ricschick

RedRose said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> lunch was 1 piece of toast with dairylea.
> 
> Have you run out of beetroot? Was the dairylea lonely? :haha:
> 
> Ladies I have one word for ya....
> 
> 
> :haha: no beetroot is in the fridge lol was trying to be extra good:happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## ricschick

is zumba good then?


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: How can you not know what smoked sausage is!!!?

https://i.groceries.asda.com/g/007/530/5000178007530_21000_IDShot_2.jpeg

and brown sauce 

https://i.groceries.asda.com/g/047/319/5000111047319_21000_IDShot_2.jpeg


----------



## brunettebimbo

So does anyone know how to add a meal on MFP or do I have to put each ingredient on individually?


----------



## choc

you didn't say smoked sausage you said smoked sauce!!! look back at your post and you will see why we are confused bb!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Haha I was wondering that too!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:rofl: I love smoked sausage! but didn't imagine thats what you meant!!!! 

I'm not sure how to put meals in, when I made shepherds pie the other day I put in the search box 'shepherds pie' and it came up with a home made option! Either that or add the ingredients one by one (pain in the arse I know) and then save them to your favourites so you don't have to do it every time??

Right, I have a trophy to make!!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Once you've done that can you make it into a meal? I'm totally clueless!!


----------



## choc

newly, how do you make the trophies with the text on them and that? they look so good!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

*Congratulations to our 'Step Plus' Champion

Zzypeg!!!

https://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr118/allievengeance/steptrophy.jpg

Well done!!!
​ *


----------



## RedRose

Oooooh, I thought you were going to say smoked bacon and brown sauce!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

brunettebimbo said:


> Once you've done that can you make it into a meal? I'm totally clueless!!

I think so, I'm not sure!!



choc said:


> newly, how do you make the trophies with the text on them and that? they look so good!

I used an online generator!! Its a cheating way really but hey ho! It works fab!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh, and Zzypeg, if you want a mini one like Choc has, let me know and I will shrink it for you!!


----------



## Bee26

Hey ladies,
Girls who are poorly - get better soon - its wank being ill with a baby, just tuck up together and keep warm. 

Just to let you all know Belvitas are half price in Morrisons and they had a set of digital scales reduced to 4.99. Just did the food shop - was really healthy for me, and a load of old shit for OH!!!

Hardly eaten today and starving, ive only had an apple and a cup of coffee, been rushing around like a blue arse fly. Stir fry for tea tho, and davina. Hoping tomorrow isnt disappointing. 

xxx


----------



## choc

it looks brill! is it free?


----------



## aliss

Obv. I don't speak the same English as you guys cause I have no clue what half of the things you talk about are. What's brown sauce?

Oh and RedRose, how's my daughter in law Lily doing? :rofl: Showed OH her picture and he loved her cheeks but is worried our boy might be a 'player' and break her heart :rofl: Yeah right...


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> it looks brill! is it free?

Yes it's free! There's a couple of crap ones out there but I like that one!!!



Oooh, thanks Beth! I need a new pair of scales (and no, my fat ass didn't break the last ones! I dropped them!) have been using the wii! Hubby is heading out for petrol in a bit, might get him to pop into morrisons and see!!

:rofl: Aliss! Brown sauce is lush! Its kinda fruity but tangy.... I don't know how to describe it properly :haha:
https://www.beatmagazine.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/2e57hb5.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

YUK HP is gross!! Daddies all the way!!

I'm impressed with my food diary today :smug:


----------



## aliss

Oooh nasty. That's an old person thing to eat HP over here (we just call it HP). Would you believe Alex was morning fresh & ready to play at 4:30am, decided to go down for a nap at 7am and is still sleeping at 9:30am? Must be tiring to play at 4am. Geeeez.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: I like both HP and Daddies! My food diary is gonna suck. I ate 3 slices of pizza while we were out. I am so so so gonna fail at the weigh in tomorrow!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol We are all dreading tomorrow it seems.

4 am play? Geez..sounds just like my LO..only she likes to fuss and fidget :haha:


----------



## choc

Glad I'm not the only one crapping myself about weigh in tomorrow!

Newly can you post the link of the website?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> Glad I'm not the only one crapping myself about weigh in tomorrow!
> 
> Newly can you post the link of the website?

Here it is!! https://www.redkid.net/generator/trophy/


----------



## kelly29

omg i weighed myself holy s*** i'm 13st 4lb :( so thats like 4 stone booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lol xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Craving chocolate..stupid AF. AHHHH


----------



## Bee26

I sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cant be bothered with Davina tonight - got all the shoppin to unpack, dinner to cook and OH is doing overtime - must get off my fat behind. x


----------



## RedRose

aliss said:


> Oh and RedRose, how's my daughter in law Lily doing? :rofl: Showed OH her picture and he loved her cheeks but is worried our boy might be a 'player' and break her heart :rofl: Yeah right...

:lol: bless him, play on playa :happydance: I reckon Lil' is gonna be tough chick like her mama. I remember punching a boy in the face once cos he said he was in love with me!! Poor kid! I was only 11 though and he embarrassed me :blush:

Well I am totally 100% dreading weigh in. Completely out of the blue AF arrived! Its my first one in like 18 months and I am bloated and crampy like a mofo.

I sent hubby out for supplies and he came back with a cake that looks exactly like choc's avatar but with fudge pieces too *drools*

Anyway, I'm feeling way sorry for myself so I'm gonna have a slice before bed.


----------



## RedRose

Oh and today's log:

Breakfast = Belvitas and tea

Snacks= 1/2 banana 1 apple

Lunch = small portion pasta, pesto, tomatoes, beetroot

Snacks = 2 rice cakes with reduced sugar jam, 1 rice cake peanut butter and sliced banana

Dinner = homemade French onion soup with cheesy croutons

Exercise = 2.5 hour walk, 30 minutes Zumba, 10 minutes toning

Later on I am going to have a slice of cake.


Wow you can see that AF was about to arrive, I've been so hungry!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

You've been so good with your exercise!!!! I have been crap as been busy with Holly literally all day! Must get back on it tomorrow!!!


----------



## RedRose

I've actually quite enjoyed it hun!

Plus, Lily has started having a 2 hr nap in the afternoon so I've got some spare time :happydance: only took almost 9 months :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah,thats fab!!! I enjoy it when I get into it, have done ok the last few days but just not today! Mind you, the whole week has been a bit of a diet disaster, am dreading weigh in!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

AF has gotten a few of us here lately lol. That sucks hun :hugs:


I'm exhausted. baby is finally down...gonna crash soon.

Wishing I had summa this!!!
but it's not allowed, so I'll post it and tease myself :haha:

https://www.sixstringsclub.com/drinkspecials/smirnoff.jpg


----------



## Natasha2605

Hey ladies!


:hugs: for those who aren't well. Summer's finally better from the flu thankfully :)

Well done on winning the challenge :) Me and OH are currently outdoing eat others high scores on the wii fit hehe.

Today's been not too bad, all I've had is a ham sandwich then chicken pasta for tea, skipped on the garlic bread.

Quite scared about tomorrow's weigh in :/ Not sure what to expect :(

I keep forgetting to fill in the my fitness pal, even after I tabbed it on my home page...doh.

I'll probs weigh in morning time :) OH's not keen on me weighing myself so I'll do it when he goes out in the morning haha.

Hope everyone's had fab days.

I love catching up in this thread and how everyone's so honest about cheating and what they've been eating... :) xx


----------



## Natasha2605

I actually think I'm losing it! Didn't a bunch of you ladies post your my fitness pal info the other day to add each other? I've just searched from 132 and haven't found anybodies :( 

My usernames natasha2505 if anyone wants to add me :) 

xx


----------



## choc

I'm MrsLg, you can add me!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ooooh Brandy, can I join you in those please??

Natasha, I'll come add you now!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh my god! I just got a pint of water, put it down in the lounge and went to turn off the light in the kitchen, came back in to find one of my cats leaning off the sofa, head in my glass lapping up my water!!!!! Gross!!!

The thing is, how many times has he done this and I have come back and drank it??? :sick::sick::sick:


----------



## aliss

I'm on there too (aliss84) but I can't figure out how to add people


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'll come add you too Aliss! and then am off to bed, night night folks, see you for weigh in!!


----------



## peanut56

Hi everyone! 
I was bad today. I went to Red Lobster for lunch and ate a bunch of breaded shrimp smothered in cocktail sauce...and some linguini with alfredo sauce and shrimp. :blush:
I do feel guilty. But man, it was good!!! :muaha:
Back on the diet bandwagon tomorrow though, for sure!


----------



## aliss

I'm jealous you have Red Lobster. In high school, we debated driving out there just for that :rofl: I think it's 12-15 hours to Calgary (or Edmonton, not sure where you are)


----------



## peanut56

I'm in Edmonton. I love Red Lobster, it's one of my (many) weaknesses! I'd say it's worth the drive. :haha:


----------



## Louise23

I usually weight in on a monday so only had 5days this time as im gonna start weighing on a friday! anddd today i lost 2lbs

I originally thought 245 was 17st 2 but turns out it was17 st 7 SOOO! starting weight was 240 not 245 :dohh: sooo im now 233 after almost 3weeks 

HALFA STONE!  
I went from 17st 2 down to 16st 9

Still a long way to go but im getting there.. slowly hehe


----------



## Louise23

Oooh yeah and anyone who wants to add me on MFP my user name is 
louise23ciara


----------



## zzypeg

GOOD MORNING LADIES!!!
happy today and yesterday...my internet explorer has taken the hump with BnB but I have discovered the I have had google crome the whole time .lol :dohh:
so that's what i am using now... anyway. I have missed so much, just been catching up.

Allie..thanks for the trophy, it's fab, please could I have a small one like choc..thanks hun.

to all ladies/babies that are ill, just wanted to say...




anyhoo, I know I said i wouldn't weigh in but I did, not too bad considering AF is paying her visit, I lost 1.5lb, disappointing coz I have actually exercised most days this week for the first time and eaten really good except the snickers incident, but maybe I have lost more but it's hidden under blobbiness. we shall see next week. It seems like the 1 stone mark is just dangling like a carrot and I am the donkey. lol...nice image for you there.

Yvaine had her first taste of baby rice yesterday..what a gannet, definatly ready for solids.



anyway..now I am back I will catch you all later...have a lovely day everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bee26

Morning girls - well ive gone doen to 238llbs, so thats another 4 llbs. Down from 17st 8 to 17 stone! Chuffed to bits as I have worked really hard this week - am going to have my treat tonight of Sausage and chips from the chippy then have to be good the rest of the week. Hope it goes well for you all today xx

Louise - you and I seem to be pretty similar in our weights etc, ive added you on fitness pal xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Louise..congrats on your loss!! 2 lbs in 5 days is fab xx

zzypeg..good job on winning the challenge and also your weight loss..you're doing great :D

Beth, down 4 lbs!!! AWESOOOOMEEE :D You should be very proud. Keep it up :flower:

Myself, I'm only down 0.8 lb! Argh. But I knew that would be the case with AF and all the stress we're under, so I'm not too disappointed. A loss is a loss! I'm back on my alternate day dieting now..will see how the next week goes. :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well I've weighed and I've stayed the same again :lol:

I'm not surprised after my large Dominos Pizza on Friday, Huge Pub Lunch Saturday, Lasagne and Garlic Bread Monday, Nachos and Beer and Burger Wednesday followed by Chinese plus no exercise! :rofl:


----------



## zzypeg

Brunette..what a YUMMY weeks you have had, and well done for staying the same xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know :rofl:

I didn't realise how bad I'd actually been until I wrote it down!! :lol:


----------



## RedRose

Well done on the losses ladies!!! :happydance: Even a 'little' loss BB is still brilliant, well done!

Well, I have PUT ON 2LB! I am so gutted :dohh: I went out for a meal last weekend and ate some chocolate on Monday, but I've gone hungry all week and worked out every day :wacko:

I'm off to ADD 2lbs to my ticker. :nope:


----------



## RedRose

OK it is actually one pound I have put on, but still *waaaah* :cry:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done lovelies!!!!! and Rose, I am with you hun, I have put on a pound as well! Though for me I am not surprised, I have made a poor effort this week so time to get back on it!

Zzypeg, I shall make you a small trophy in a few mins, just need to sort Holly out and will be back!


----------



## zzypeg

thanks hun xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girtls you know I asked about recipes on MFP?
Well you can!
On the Track Food Tab, at the top there is one that says recipes, you add all the ingredients and how many it serves etc! :)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Here you go hun! your tiny trophy!!! Just take out the spaces at the start and end after the [ and before the ]
[ IMG]https://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr118/allievengeance/zzypeg.jpg[/IMG ]


Ah thanks BB!! Will use that then, it must be easier!!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

How does this add up?

I've just done my measurements. My waist is 32 and my hips are 37. I am definately bigger than what I was before I got pregnant. I looked back at my measurements before pregnancy and it says waist 33 and hips 38!?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ah I see!!

Waist - 33 on 3rd January
Hips - 38 on 3rd January

then after my daily running and eating healthy -

Waist - 31 on 31st January
Hips - 36 on 31st January

I didn't think I was bigger than what I am now last January!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: Oh BB you make me giggle, you get as confused with things as I do!!!


----------



## choc

Morning! Just weighed in and lost 1lb. Feel ok with that, but also lost 1lb last week with a lot less exercise, so not sure how that works! AF got me today as well.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:

What you all upto today?

I'm knackered! 3 night feeds again! What's going on?
I'm going to try and do housework today because we have Hubby's 2 boys this weekend so don't really want to be doing it whilst we have a houseful of kids in our tiny teeny house!
I'm just getting ready then off to the Doctors (TMI Alert)

Spoiler
I'm going for swabs :( I still don't feel right after having Tristan and feel like things don't smell how they should IYKWIM?
I am also waiting for a scan date as I had a cyst on my left ovary which grew a bit whilst pregnant and since having Tristan I've been having pains again! :(

EDIT - Choc I'm not laughing at you! I'm laughing at me getting confused :D
Well done on the weightloss! Any loss is better than no loss! :)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done Choc!!

Blimey, everyone is getting AF at the same time! I hope it don't rub off on me!! I'm on cerazette again as it made me have no periods before which was perfect!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

brunettebimbo said:


> :rofl:
> 
> What you all upto today?
> 
> I'm knackered! 3 night feeds again! What's going on?
> I'm going to try and do housework today because we have Hubby's 2 boys this weekend so don't really want to be doing it whilst we have a houseful of kids in our tiny teeny house!
> I'm just getting ready then off to the Doctors (TMI Alert)
> 
> Spoiler
> I'm going for swabs :( I still don't feel right after having Tristan and feel like things don't smell how they should IYKWIM?
> I am also waiting for a scan date as I had a cyst on my left ovary which grew a bit whilst pregnant and since having Tristan I've been having pains again! :(

Oooh hun, hope it goes ok!! Fingers crossed something is sorted for you!!!!

Me and Holly are off out a bit later to meet my friend Carol and her daughter, we met during the whole induction debacle and our babies were born on the same day, so we're off out for lunch and a mooch around the shops! Am tempted to have a bad lunch after putting a pound on!! But might be a good girl and have a nice salad! We'll see how the mood takes! Am not happy about the bloody wind outside though! It's mad!


----------



## choc

Thanks girls, well done to everyone who has lost or stayed the same. Sorry to those that haven't, better luck next week, it will prob happen to us all at some point so don't worry xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Me neither, I'm dreading going out! :(
No point straightening my hair today, it will be getting shoved in a bobble!

Hope you have a nice day :) I personally couldn't go out for lunch and order salad :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

brunettebimbo said:


> Me neither, I'm dreading going out! :(
> No point straightening my hair today, it will be getting shoved in a bobble!
> 
> Hope you have a nice day :) I personally couldn't go out for lunch and order salad :rofl:

:haha: thanks hun, am not sure I will manage it either!!!

And my hair will be most definitely in a bobble for sure!!! No flying whirling hair!!!


----------



## zzypeg

Allie, thanks for my trophy..I shall treasure it always. 

I have already put in MFP that I am doing 30 mins walking today, the weather is awful, even with raincover on it may be a bit cruel to take LO out in the pram so when DH gets home from work and running I will drag the dog round. lol..he won't mind and he is due a bath. maybe it will clear up this afternoon a little? 
xxx


----------



## charlotte-xo

hellooo

well ive just weighed myself and :shhh:

.
.
.
.
ive put on 2lbs :cry: i knew i did pants this week but i didnt think id put 2lbs on :shock:
i feel rubbish now really do its my own fault ive eaten like a pig this week. with all of us being poorly we just couldnt be bothered to cook big meals from scratch so just had pizza and stuff =(
im so ashmaed lol


well done ladies on all your losses youve done excellent.

i was supposed to go out today but think im going to stay in its absoloutely peeing it down. 

Brunette bimbo- i hope you go on okay at the drs.
newly-wed-have a nice day =)
choc-well done youve done great!!
redrose-well do better next week :hugs:
beth-well done :yipee:

<3


----------



## zzypeg

oh look at my signiture, it's awful, i like things neat and tidy and this stresses me out, not sure how to tidy it up. lol xxx


----------



## charlotte-xo

zzypeg said:


> GOOD MORNING LADIES!!!
> happy today and yesterday...my internet explorer has taken the hump with BnB but I have discovered the I have had google crome the whole time .lol :dohh:
> so that's what i am using now... anyway. I have missed so much, just been catching up.
> 
> Allie..thanks for the trophy, it's fab, please could I have a small one like choc..thanks hun.
> 
> to all ladies/babies that are ill, just wanted to say...
> View attachment 164272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyhoo, I know I said i wouldn't weigh in but I did, not too bad considering AF is paying her visit, I lost 1.5lb, disappointing coz I have actually exercised most days this week for the first time and eaten really good except the snickers incident, but maybe I have lost more but it's hidden under blobbiness. we shall see next week. It seems like the 1 stone mark is just dangling like a carrot and I am the donkey. lol...nice image for you there.
> 
> Yvaine had her first taste of baby rice yesterday..what a gannet, definatly ready for solids.
> View attachment 164273
> 
> 
> 
> anyway..now I am back I will catch you all later...have a lovely day everyone xxxxxxxxx

well done thats great !! i bet youll loose even more next week hun.

<3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Theres a button where you can put things in the middle etc, also your link for BCWLG needs redoing :)


----------



## charlotte-xo

Louise23 said:


> I usually weight in on a monday so only had 5days this time as im gonna start weighing on a friday! anddd today i lost 2lbs
> 
> I originally thought 245 was 17st 2 but turns out it was17 st 7 SOOO! starting weight was 240 not 245 :dohh: sooo im now 233 after almost 3weeks
> 
> HALFA STONE!
> I went from 17st 2 down to 16st 9
> 
> Still a long way to go but im getting there.. slowly hehe

wow your doing great. :happydance:

<3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Do you wanna hear something funny?

Last night I had to use Google Images for inputting my food on MFP as I had no idea what the vegetables where called!! :rofl:

Show's how healthy I am!!


----------



## choc

brunettebimbo said:


> Do you wanna hear something funny?
> 
> Last night I had to use Google Images for inputting my food on MFP as I had no idea what the vegetables where called!! :rofl:
> 
> Show's how healthy I am!!


:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So I had lots to comment on, but by the time I read 3 pages, I forgot it all. Is it possible to still have baby brain? I think so..yes..yes, that's my excuse :haha:


----------



## Bee26

brunettebimbo said:


> :rofl:
> 
> What you all upto today?
> 
> I'm knackered! 3 night feeds again! What's going on?
> I'm going to try and do housework today because we have Hubby's 2 boys this weekend so don't really want to be doing it whilst we have a houseful of kids in our tiny teeny house!
> I'm just getting ready then off to the Doctors (TMI Alert)
> 
> Spoiler
> I'm going for swabs :( I still don't feel right after having Tristan and feel like things don't smell how they should IYKWIM?
> *I am also waiting for a scan date as I had a cyst on my left ovary which grew a bit whilst pregnant and since having Tristan I've been having pains again! *
> 
> EDIT - Choc I'm not laughing at you! I'm laughing at me getting confused :D
> Well done on the weightloss! Any loss is better than no loss! :)


I had a cyst on my right ovary when i was pregnant and it grew and grew, and I had to have a C section in the end as they needed to remove it - it was about 12cm!! I have a dodgy ticker which meant they wanted to avoid putting me under general anestetic (sp!) so did it under epidural while they got Charlie out. I was gutted as so wanted a natural labour, but better out than in I spose!! 

Well done on your losses, and those that have put on - tomorrow is a new week, we are all doing well xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Ladies, hope you're doing well. Congrats and commiserations on the weigh ins today. I decided to take part and an also 2lb up. Not surprised reallt given that we've had a lot of crap this week. I'm not upset, it was a neccessary evil and I know I'm strong enough to get back on top of things.

Still feel crap but feel like I'm coming out of it now so can hopefully get back on the diet. Yay.

This week I will mostly be trying to remove any emotional attachment from food. Rather than wanting foods for how they taste etc I'm going to try and see my body as a machine and view food simply as fuel... IYKWIM. Doesn't matter what foods taste like etc xx


----------



## Terrilea

I've only lost 1lb again this week, but i didn't go for my 2 usual runs so i'm quite happy with that loss with no real exercise xx


----------



## RedRose

Well done Terrilea :thumbup:

Bad luck Kitty, same here hun :flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm ready for dinner already!! :( MUST NOT EAT!!!!


----------



## ricschick

morning ladies welldone on all the loses and for those who have gained dont worry it happens and im sure it will be gone by next week!!!

bb hope the doc appt goes ok i had a cyst too but i think mine burst while i was pregnant with jamie.

well ive weighed myself and ive lost a 1lb which im happy with it seems thats what my body needs to do so im happy as hopefully it wont all come back on again. so its a steady loss my bellys feels abit more toned especially at the sides?? so fingers crossed it all doing the job!! will treat myself to a bar of chocolate over the weekend but that will be it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well Done Ricschick :D

What you all having for dinner (middle meal)? I want to eat loads but not be loads of calories IYKWIM?
I am starving!!!


----------



## Natasha2605

Well done on all the losses, however big or small. :)

Those who didn't lose, just focus on next week.Dont let it get you down

I lost 1.7 lbs.Not bad when my only excercise has been the wii fit and walking the buggy hehe. 

Good luck at the docs :hugs: xx


----------



## ricschick

ive lost 1inch from my thighs, half an inch from my bum,hips are the same, half an inch from my belly so not too bad!

brekkies was toast with honey and a banana. x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been to the Doctors, the nurse said everything looks normal :)
I was well annoyed, every single fricking time they try and give me a chlamidia test!! :growlmad: She went on to say that basically I can never be sure what Hubbys been upto!! How rude! Well anyway I declined!


----------



## zzypeg

thankyou..I didn't think to highlight it all before i clicked on the centre button...what a doofus!! it's all neat and tidy now and I love it.... xxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Is it bad I've gone over my carbs?


----------



## zzypeg

I sometimes go over my carbs..when I have a jacket potato and also there seem to be alot of carbs in carrots. but I don't stress too much about it as I am doing a calorie controlled diet, so that's the one I worry about, sometimes I go over on protein too. I have just had my homemade carrot and coriander soup...yummy xxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks :)

I've just had 5 dry Ryvita Crackerbreads for dinner :lol: I did have a cuppa soup but after a sip decided it was gross!!

After entering tea in I have 231 calories remaining for the day!


----------



## kelly29

right ladies i really do need to start a diet!!! its not helping having hubby home at mo he's out of work :( which really sucks lol not only does he keep turning the heating off lol he also offers things like bacon sandwhich's and fried egg on toast lol how can i say no when its right there!!! i need to start monday i think is a good idea? i weighed myself and weighed a shitty 13st and 4lbs :( so need to get back to about 10 i guess!! i'm looking forward to the better weather so i can go for a long walk etc this weather wind and rain is not asking for me to go for a walk lol 

well done to you ladies who have lost :) those who have stayed and one's like me who have prob put on!! ekkk never mind there is always 2m!! and hope if anyone is still feeling poorly that they get better soon :) i have a slight cold but nout really to moan about! xx


----------



## choc

So far had belvitas, 3 glasses of water and a cup of tea. I'm trying to wait as long as poss before having lunch which will be 4 ryvita with phillidelphia and cucumber. Dinner tonight is home made beef stew.


----------



## choc

Oooh just realised I've made over a 1000 posts now!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sounds Yum!

I really need to buy salad stuff! I hate buying it because it never gets eaten so is wasted! Plus I never know what to buy to put in a salad? :lol:


----------



## Bee26

brunettebimbo said:


> Sounds Yum!
> 
> I really need to buy salad stuff! I hate buying it because it never gets eaten so is wasted! Plus I never know what to buy to put in a salad? :lol:

My fave salad is:
Bag of baby leaf salad from supermarket
Beetroot
Cherry toms
cucumber
capers
spring onion
Grilled chicken
advocado
low fat caesar dressing

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....lovely wiyh a few new potatoes too! xx


----------



## ricschick

lunch was dairylea and beetroot sandwich oh how ive missed you lol


----------



## choc

I love salad leaves with cucumber, cherry tomatoes, spring onion, radish, avacado, prawns and seafood sauce! Oh and croutons! Not very healthy though!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ricschick is Beetroot good for you then?

I've done loads of cleaning today! My back is killing!
I've hoovered the stairs, swept and mopped living room and kitchen, put washing away and cleaned kitchen!


----------



## Louise23

charlotte-xo said:


> Louise23 said:
> 
> 
> I usually weight in on a monday so only had 5days this time as im gonna start weighing on a friday! anddd today i lost 2lbs
> 
> I originally thought 245 was 17st 2 but turns out it was17 st 7 SOOO! starting weight was 240 not 245 :dohh: sooo im now 233 after almost 3weeks
> 
> HALFA STONE!
> I went from 17st 2 down to 16st 9
> 
> Still a long way to go but im getting there.. slowly hehe
> 
> wow your doing great. :happydance:
> 
> <3Click to expand...

Tyvm  Hope I cancarry it on! Longest Ive ever done this for! Im very proud of myself!



Also I added all that requested as a riend on MFP


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

congrats, choc for your >1000 posts :D

I've been a bit busy too :haha:

Well I declared today my Up day as I just had fish n chips for dinner. Tomorrows Down Day will be much needed! We've been stuck in this tiny flat all day long in the heat..because everyones mad at each other (all of us vs in-laws) *rolls eyes* So dumb!


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's crap! :(
We've stayed in because of the crappy weather!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Def going stircrazy already. Hmm what to do. Ooh I could bake! Wait..too hot. lol

I could....clean..? NAHHH


----------



## RedRose

I feel totally demoralised :( I feel like I can't be arsed to carry on.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Why Hun?


----------



## RedRose

I put on a pound even though I exercised and mostly ate really well. I know I need to just keep going, but I am gutted.


----------



## choc

Don't give up Red, you can do it, it will happen to us all at some point. This is just your bad week, you got it in early, next week will be fine. Are you drinking lots of water?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww hun :( It could be just bad timing..water retention..muscle gain..food in your intestines? Lots of things it could be! I know how it feels though..have had many weeks like that. But I've found that my loss seems to be lagged..I'll be great for a week, exercise..diet..and at weigh-in I dont lose..then all of a sudden I'm 3 lbs down! Keep it up :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Keep it up Hun!
You've done well, you've already lost 5lb! :)


----------



## aliss

Have lost 3lbs this week but I assume mostly dehydration from being sick?

RedRose ~ this is really for life hun :) You can't stop - ever - if you want long-term health and weight loss results. You said you ate "mostly" well - it really is calories in & calories out so if you are eating too much with just a few meals, that can kill your weight loss right there. It's hard. I know - it took me 1 year to lose 40lbs myself - but you have to keep going and you have to keep an eye on your food intake.


----------



## brunettebimbo

What we all having for tea?
I'm making Sweet and Sour Chicken with Rice! Its 755 calories in total but I've eaten well all day so that I can have a yummy tea :)


----------



## choc

Home made beef stew, yum!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yum! I make that quite often in the slow cooker minus the dumplings! I love dumplings but Hubby hates them!


----------



## aliss

I'm making chicken strips & green mashed potatos.

2 skinless boneless chicken breasts dusted in panko crumbs, oven baked, with 2 small potatos pureed in the food processor with 2 cups of broccoli.

Super healthy alternative :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sounds nice!! :)

Right I'm logging off, probably won't be on over the weekend! Hope you all have a good 'un! :D


----------



## choc

I love dumplings but am being good and going without!

Mmm Aliss yours sounds amazing! Tell me more, what are panko crumbs? 
Do you boil the potatoes and broccoli, then put in the blender and whizz?


----------



## choc

You too bb x


----------



## aliss

choc said:


> I love dumplings but am being good and going without!
> 
> Mmm Aliss yours sounds amazing! Tell me more, what are panko crumbs?
> Do you boil the potatoes and broccoli, then put in the blender and whizz?

Yes, boil the potatos & broccoli. Panko crumbs are a better alternative to breadcrumbs. They are Japanese.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panko


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Bloody hell you lot can talk!!!! I just had to catch up on a million pages!!!!

Well, as if putting weight on wasn't enough, I then went out to lunch with my friend and ate a huge burger!!!! I am now stuffed. Hey ho, will have to start all over again tomorrow!


----------



## choc

aliss said:


> choc said:
> 
> 
> I love dumplings but am being good and going without!
> 
> Mmm Aliss yours sounds amazing! Tell me more, what are panko crumbs?
> Do you boil the potatoes and broccoli, then put in the blender and whizz?
> 
> Yes, boil the potatos & broccoli. Panko crumbs are a better alternative to breadcrumbs. They are Japanese.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PankoClick to expand...

Don't think they are readily avaliable here. Could I use dried polenta do you think?


----------



## aliss

I don't know what polenta is :rofl:


----------



## choc

Ha ha! how funny! Well I will definitely try the mash!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Suppose I should get the Wii out later and weigh myself. I've been gym twice and eaten fairly well :) next week will be proper good cos its shopping week so can stock up. 

What snacks do you guys eat? I am constantly hungry with breastfeeding, so need yummy but good snack ideas.:)


----------



## aliss

Here are some of my usual rotation:

Medium apple with 15g peanut butter (150 cal)
30g low-fat cheese (90 cal)
175g 0% fat greek yogurt (110 calories with 20g protein, 5g sugar)
Triscuits or other whole wheat cracker with salsa or bruchetta (measure out to apprx 150-200 calories)
1/2 an avocado straight out of the shell (150 calories)
Mixed veggies with hummus (2 tbsp measure), apprx 100 calories

Dessert:
Baked brown sugar apple (slice apple up and cook in microwave for 2 minutes with a bit of water - drain it - put in 1 tsp of brown sugar splenda (8 cal) and cinnamon, blend) ~ 70 calories
1 square dark chocolate


And if I'm done my cals for the day but need some volume:
Crystal lite drink (0 cal)
Diet pepsi (0 cal) ~ oh dear just remembered I have some in the fridge!!! Will have some!

Have kind of scared myself that I know this all from memory LOL but that's how I kept the weight off for 7 years. If I can't count it, I don't eat it :(


----------



## zzypeg

oh dear...it was all going so well up to 3pm.....had a major binge!!

snickers
3 biscuits
dairylee on toast (2 slices)
hula hoops

feel very ashamed of myself but got peckish and then couldn't stop...well one day won't hurt and hopefully the weather will be better tomoz and I can get a nice long walk in as well as my Wii fit. 

slap my wrist please girls xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

**SLAP**

Thats for you Camilla! 

But sod it, it's friday, it's miserable out there, it's stay in and munch weather :haha:


----------



## zzypeg

yes I am blaming the weather...if it were nicer we would have been out walking and not in snacking. xxx


----------



## RedRose

Thanks girls, I was feeling really sorry for myself earlier but I'm feeling much better now :hugs:


----------



## aliss

RedRose said:


> Thanks girls, I was feeling really sorry for myself earlier but I'm feeling much better now :hugs:

:hugs:

Sorry girls, you can't use the weather as an excuse, or the whole population of my country would be 300lbs by now :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha:

https://www.redkid.net/generator/menu/newsign.php?line1=at+the+baby+club&line2=weight+loss+group...&line3=Water&line4=Beetroot&line5=Belvita%27s%21%21&Specials=Specials


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Bahaha that's awesome!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: I was bored!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

https://www.redkid.net/generator/hotdog/newsign.php?line1=I+am+bad%21%21&Weiner=Weiner


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Haha brilliant! 


Woo i got the wii out to weight myself (I dont have scales) so I have lost..... 1lb :) yay! Its not much but Im happy


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah thats good hun, well done!!!! I was weighing on the wii as well but got my bargain £4.99 digital scales yesterday!


----------



## zzypeg

Mmmmmmm...i love hot dogs xxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: me too, and surprisingly they don't have a million calories!! (I checked it out on MFP lol)


----------



## Bee26

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> Suppose I should get the Wii out later and weigh myself. I've been gym twice and eaten fairly well :) next week will be proper good cos its shopping week so can stock up.
> 
> What snacks do you guys eat? I am constantly hungry with breastfeeding, so need yummy but good snack ideas.:)

Hiya Ladies -
Lucy,Im breastfeeding too and I have snaack a jaks, or fat free yoghurt with granola, or celery and salsa and cottage cheese. Im 10 months into BF now so LO on 3 meals a day solids too.

Im just waiting for my sausages, homemade chips and mushy peas to cook - im so excired, Im staaaaarving! Workout tomorrow for sure!

Have a good night girls x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oooh, enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Bee26

newly-wed77 said:


> Ah thats good hun, well done!!!! I was weighing on the wii as well but got my bargain £4.99 digital scales yesterday!

Did you manage to pick them up from Morrisons? Good arent they, Bargain! x


----------



## Bee26

Love that sighn too - made me chuckle!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Bee26 said:


> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> Suppose I should get the Wii out later and weigh myself. I've been gym twice and eaten fairly well :) next week will be proper good cos its shopping week so can stock up.
> 
> What snacks do you guys eat? I am constantly hungry with breastfeeding, so need yummy but good snack ideas.:)
> 
> Hiya Ladies -
> Lucy,Im breastfeeding too and I have snaack a jaks, or fat free yoghurt with granola, or celery and salsa and cottage cheese. Im 10 months into BF now so LO on 3 meals a day solids too.
> 
> Im just waiting for my sausages, homemade chips and mushy peas to cook - im so excired, Im staaaaarving! Workout tomorrow for sure!
> 
> Have a good night girls xClick to expand...

Mmm snack a jack... ting I need some of them :D


----------



## ricschick

newly-wed77 said:


> :haha:
> 
> https://www.redkid.net/generator/menu/newsign.php?line1=at+the+baby+club&line2=weight+loss+group...&line3=Water&line4=Beetroot&line5=Belvita%27s%21%21&Specials=Specials

thats brillant!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Bee26 said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> Ah thats good hun, well done!!!! I was weighing on the wii as well but got my bargain £4.99 digital scales yesterday!
> 
> Did you manage to pick them up from Morrisons? Good arent they, Bargain! xClick to expand...

I did! thanks for the tip!! I sent Hubby :haha:


----------



## choc

Bee26 said:


> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> Suppose I should get the Wii out later and weigh myself. I've been gym twice and eaten fairly well :) next week will be proper good cos its shopping week so can stock up.
> 
> What snacks do you guys eat? I am constantly hungry with breastfeeding, so need yummy but good snack ideas.:)
> 
> Hiya Ladies -
> Lucy,Im breastfeeding too and I have snaack a jaks, or fat free yoghurt with granola, or celery and salsa and cottage cheese. Im 10 months into BF now so LO on 3 meals a day solids too.
> 
> Im just waiting for my sausages, homemade chips and mushy peas to cook - im so excired, Im staaaaarving! Workout tomorrow for sure!
> 
> Have a good night girls xClick to expand...


Hi Beth, I've got granola and 0% greek yogurt on my shopping list for tomorrow as I read you can mix them together for breakfast. Is that what you do, mix them together? Is granola dry? (sorry I'm a bit thick about this!) Which one do you buy? Is it a bit like musli?


----------



## aliss

Gee rub it in that they don't sell Belvitas here!

Anyways choc,

I do this mix:
175g greek yogurt
1/4 cup granola 
1 tsp honey OR brown sugar splenda
1/2 cup blueberries


----------



## choc

Sounds yum, thanks Aliss!


----------



## peanut56

Hi everyone. 
I'm super tired, had a bad night. Hana is getting too big for her bassinet (you might have seen my thread in Baby Club) and kept sleeping with her face right up against the side. I kept waking up to check on her and move her if needed, so I'm tired. I'm being good today after my bad food day yesterday. I had strollercize, but kind of half assed it because I'm a bit of a zombie. 
But not a terrible day. Hope you all are well!


----------



## aliss

Aw peanut :( We moved ours out of the bassinet at 3 months as well, it was too small (and I see Hana was 8.6 when born so I assume she's getting big too). The transition was actually quite easy :)


----------



## peanut56

Thanks Aliss. We're making the move tonight, so we'll see how that goes. I'm sure she'll handle it much better than I will!


----------



## choc

peanut56 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I'm super tired, had a bad night. Hana is getting too big for her bassinet (you might have seen my thread in Baby Club) and kept sleeping with her face right up against the side. I kept waking up to check on her and move her if needed, so I'm tired. I'm being good today after my bad food day yesterday. I had strollercize, but kind of half assed it because I'm a bit of a zombie.
> But not a terrible day. Hope you all are well!

This exact thing happened with Aidan. He would moan every hour cos he'd wiggled over and put his face right up against the side. One night I'd had enough and picked him up and put him in his cot (luckily it was all set up) and he has been there ever since. He was 2 and a half months.


----------



## choc

peanut56 said:


> Thanks Aliss. We're making the move tonight, so we'll see how that goes. I'm sure she'll handle it much better than I will!

Good luck, will she be in her own room?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah good luck peanut!!! She'll be fine, we worry much more about it, they are usually ok!! Holly settled straight into her cot, I know she is in our room still but we put her to bed before we go and she's always been fine!


----------



## peanut56

Thanks! And Choc, yes, she'll be in her own room. 
We measured and tried adjusting the furniture, but because of the lay out of the room with the closet and bathroom door, etc, the crib just can't go in there. :cry:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

oh peanut! I have just seen your blinkie! 'I just ate my willpower'!! I absolutely love it!!! :rofl:


----------



## aliss

Awww :( I slept on the floor the first night he went into his room :rofl:


----------



## ricschick

ahh im sure bubba will settle just fine were the ones that dont settle lol jamie had to go into his cot at around 4months as he was 9lb 2 at birth so he is a big boy now!


----------



## peanut56

newly-wed77 said:


> oh peanut! I have just seen your blinkie! 'I just ate my willpower'!! I absolutely love it!!! :rofl:

I thought it was so funny, I just had to add it to my signature! :haha:


----------



## KittyVentura

I have tonsilitis. Stupid tonsils :( xx


----------



## peanut56

Sorry to hear that Kitty. :( I've had that a few times in my life and it was sooo incredibly painful. :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck with the transition, peanut..I'm sure all will be just fine.

Allie lol..awesome signs!

Kitty..so sorry you have tonsilitis!!! That suuuucks..I've had that so many times, I can't even count.

4 am and I'm up..oyy


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone :flower:

Ah peanut, good luck with tonight, I'm sure she will be fine! Lily went into her cot around three months and her own room around 5 months and she was completely fine. She slept much better in her cot than in her basket. Until she learned to roll over, then she would bash against the sides bless her... I'm sure babies don't even notice it but it's just another one of those things mummies feel anxious about!

Kitty, bummer about your tonsils :dohh: Have lots of steaming hot soup. 


I'm not sure what we're up to today. It's blowing a gale and raining but I want to go for a long walk. We might try and find somewhere indoors to go, but I don't really want to spend any money. Hmmm.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning lovelies!

I just had a lush lay in, Hubby got up with Holly at 8am and I got up at 11am!! :yipee:

Peanut, how did it go????? Hope it was ok!!

Kitty - :hugs: feel better soon honey, it's horrid aint it!!

Well today I have a massive pile of clothes to sort in the bedroom, need to get some maternity ones put away and old ones down to the charity shop. Its a job I hate but wanna get it done while hubby is home and before me and Holly go to my parents for the week!! That can wait until this afternoon! 

What you all up to today?


----------



## Bee26

choc said:


> Bee26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> Suppose I should get the Wii out later and weigh myself. I've been gym twice and eaten fairly well :) next week will be proper good cos its shopping week so can stock up.
> 
> What snacks do you guys eat? I am constantly hungry with breastfeeding, so need yummy but good snack ideas.:)
> 
> Hiya Ladies -
> Lucy,Im breastfeeding too and I have snaack a jaks, or fat free yoghurt with granola, or celery and salsa and cottage cheese. Im 10 months into BF now so LO on 3 meals a day solids too.
> 
> Im just waiting for my sausages, homemade chips and mushy peas to cook - im so excired, Im staaaaarving! Workout tomorrow for sure!
> 
> Have a good night girls xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Beth, I've got granola and 0% greek yogurt on my shopping list for tomorrow as I read you can mix them together for breakfast. Is that what you do, mix them together? Is granola dry? (sorry I'm a bit thick about this!) Which one do you buy? Is it a bit like musli?Click to expand...


Hiya hun, 
Yeah I just dump a handful of granola on the top of my youghurt - granola is dry but with yoghurt its delicious. Also add some blueberries, or other fruit too - its really filling xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Just home from the beach. Runnin on a couple hrs of sleep. Cant even blame baby this time lol..just couldnt shut down.


----------



## peanut56

Good morning ladies....
So her first night in her crib was interesting. I slept on the floor in her room. :haha: I couldn't help it! She fell asleep almost immediately, which I was pleasantly surprised by. But starting at about 3am, she was awake at least 15 times looking for her soother (dummy). :wacko: I don't know if I should take the soother away now or what. She's always been very attached to her soother, but I'm hoping it was that bad only because she was sleeping in a new room and a new bed....I'm soooo tired! :coffee:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I wish we lived near the beach! and had beach weather!!!!! am so jealous! Its blowing a gale outside! 

Aw hun, I was like that the other week, my head just wouldn't stop whirling with all sorts of things, in the end I lit my candles, ran a bath, had a glass of wine and forced myself to relax! everything didn't go away but it helped my body to just chill and I managed a decent sleep!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

peanut56 said:


> Good morning ladies....
> So her first night in her crib was interesting. I slept on the floor in her room. :haha: I couldn't help it! She fell asleep almost immediately, which I was pleasantly surprised by. But starting at about 3am, she was awake at least 15 times looking for her soother (dummy). :wacko: I don't know if I should take the soother away now or what. She's always been very attached to her soother, but I'm hoping it was that bad only because she was sleeping in a new room and a new bed....I'm soooo tired! :coffee:

Aw bless!!! I think if it was me I would also have slept on the floor :haha: we're lucky in that Holly refuses her dummy most of the time :baby: we managed to get her to have it for a few mins (when I took my avatar pic) and thats been it really, she's just never been interested in one!


----------



## peanut56

The dummy is a blessing and a curse! It really comforts her at times, which is nice. There are nights where it falls out once she's asleep, and she doesn't notice/care. Then there are the nights like last night where she notices each and every time it falls out!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Nightmare!! I would say try her without it but then it may cause a problem in her getting to sleep if she hasn't got it.... I'm not really much help am I? :haha:


----------



## ricschick

:brat:beach!!! oh im so jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im coped up indoors as df has had to go out and the kids are doing my head in!!!!!!!!!!!:brat:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww sorry to rub it in! lol

The dummy is a lifesaver for us...Abz loves it

We don't have a bathtub (only shower) and no wine..so can't do any of that! lol
I'll hopefully get some rest tonight..body feels that exhausted.


----------



## aliss

Morning girls. Have eaten badly this week due to being sick (not too much, actually not enough) so I'm off to a good start this morning- 1/2 cup 1% cottage cheese, 2 slices whole wheat bread, 1 cup cantelope, coffee and water. Thinking of ways to prep dinner tonight, think I'll go with green mashed potatos.

And it's 9am and we've already gone for a 30 minute walk with the dog (I wear LO on my back) :) Brisk pace, about 3km. Not bad!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sounds good, Aliss..Hope you're feeling better :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

well today so far i have had cornflakes and a banana, lunch was tomoto soup with 2 slices of bread and ive had 3 biscuits 2 of which were chocolate so slap my wrists!!! but thats it. feel so tired today for some reason af is due thid week so starting to feel crampy and rubbish!! i hat pmt and i do get it alittle poor df!!!


----------



## zzypeg

hi everyone...

Aliss, hope you feel better soon. and what are green mashed potatos?? 
kitty sorry about your tonsils, hope you get well soon. 
peanut, I am sure your LO will settle in to the new room just fine.
PLB, hope you get some sleep tonight.

well today was a bit crap, had to go to work for a couple of hours this morning, so Yvaine went to Nanny's for the morning. got home and pottered about making pureed apples and the like for LO to start trying. Not eaten too badly today (said sheepishly) think I can claw it back if I fill my whole plate with cabbage for dinner, having roast tonight, but going to just have 1 actual potato, cut into 4 and sprayed with frylite instead of putting it in the oil with DH potatos. a bit of chicken and a little yorkshire and looooooaaaads of veg. Having massive MIL dinner tomorrow so i will be eating berries abd drinking water. by the end of the weekend i will have had a bad 3 days but monday, i am cranking it back up. have done some wii fit today though. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aliss

PeaceLoveBaby- :hug: Thanks!

ricschick- step away from the cookies, hehe :)

zzypeg- they are 2 small boiled potatoes blended with 1 cup of steamed broccoli :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ooh green potatoes sound gooood..I absolutely love potatoes and broc. Yummm. Now I'mhungry :haha: Gee thanks!


----------



## choc

I ended up having a massive portion of stew last night as I was so hungry. That is definitley my problem, portion control on my evening meal.

Today I've had scrambled eggs on 2 ryvitas for brekky, and homemade veg soup for lunch. I bought some granola today and it is delicious so I keep going to the box and eating a handful! Whoops!

Tonight I'm making carbonara but replacing cream with half fat creme fraiche. Hope it works!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'll be having scrambled egg whites and a piece of toast tonight.


----------



## peanut56

I had cake last night. :blush:
It was my niece's 2nd birthday. I knew it was coming though, so I ate as lightly as I could throughout the day. 
This week isn't going too well, food wise...at least if I have another disappointing weigh in I'll know why! :wacko: I have a concert tonight so I'm going to eat right before I leave so I'm not tempted to eat anything there.


----------



## aliss

Haha well I recently broke up with vegetables so I'm having to find sneaky ways to get them back in :(


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

mmmmm, I lurve veggies!!!! 

Well so far today I have eaten 2 bits of bread with dairylea and a chunky kit kat :blush:
I've had 8 glasses of water (no cats stealing them today!!)

For tea we'll be having chicken fajita's which I love! I'm hungry now but holly is due a feed in ten mins so we'll cook after that!

Tonight is lazy night, we're gonna chill out and watch a film. I've been a busy bee cleaning all afternoon and sorting our wardrobes out, followed by a yummy bath and a face pack so am all chilled now!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sounds nice! You deserve a nice relaxing night :D That'll be nice. And with such a happy baby too..aww!


----------



## RedRose

Hi girlies :hi:

Green mash sounds cool :thumbup: I might try that myself with some leek.

I've had an ok day I think.

Belvitas
Tea
Go ahead biscuits
Half a prawn and pasta salad (it looked like a leafy salad but it was actually just a few leaves hiding a load of creamy pasta! So I just had half.)
Apple and cherries
Granola, Greek yoghurt, blueberries and honey

For dinner I'm going to have a beetroot salad, 2 slices of thin pizza and a nice cold beer!


I know that seems like loads of food but I'm still breastfeeding and sometimes it makes me really hungry!


Walked with the pram for about 2.5 hours but no Zumba today :(

What's everyone got planned for tomorrow?


----------



## RedRose

I didn't mean to put a thumbs down symbol on my above post, but I can't edit it cos I'm on my phone!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well I just had dinner, it was yummy and followed up with a ww lemon yoghurt, lush! and am 425 calories under my goal today so am happy with that!!

Tomorrow is packing for me, me and Holly are off up north to my parents for a few days, its like packing for a few weeks with the amount of stuff we take for Holly!!!

Anyway, am off to chill with hubby and a film! Have a nice night lovelies! (though I'll probably peep on later!!)


----------



## Bee26

Evening girls,

Hope your all having a good one! My OH has gone out for a couple of hours (! yeah right, more like 6!!) so Im home alonme. Ive done my Davina work out, walked for a good 3 hours today, and eaten
Belvitas and a cup of coffee

A slice of weight watchers wholemeal bread and cottage cheese and now going to make a venison salad...a friend dropped 2lb off earlier so Ive carved it, froze a load and Im going to make a venison stew tomorrow. Anyway Im having salad with advocado and new potatoes and venison.

Off to make it now..............


----------



## RedRose

My mum and dad currently have a deer hanging up in their garage. It got hit by a car and was badly hurt so their neighbour shot it. I expect I will be eating venison at some point this week too :thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

eek!

At least it'll be put to use, I guess. Poor thing!


----------



## peanut56

Hi ladies,

I just got home from my concert, so I'm off to bed soon. I'm partially deaf now, but it was a really good time. RedRose, I'm kind of jealous...someone tricked me into eating deer meat once and I actually really liked it!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning ladies!

Oooh, it still seems weird saying 'morning' when some of you are off to bed!!! Sounds like a good concert Peanut!!!

Well it's hubbys turn for a lay in so me and Holly are playing, well, I was, Holly is now grumbling trying to get herself to sleep, bless her!!

Hope you're all well this morning!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mornin! Tho its noon here now. Been cleaning a bit. Crazy how fast such a tiny place gets dirty.

Just had my lunch..tuna salad with 2 cream crackers. Yum yum. Up day for me :D Really craving some broccoli, so need to hit the fruit n veg store today sometime. We shall see!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

mmm, I love tuna! Not had it for a while! I've been a busy bee too, done some more washing (why is there always a never ending supply of it??) and some cleaning, hubby is still in bed making the most of his lay in, so I'll have a few jobs lined up for him when he wakes :haha:


----------



## ricschick

morning ladies kitty i hope your feeling better today!!! and i bet the concett was wicked peanut!!!!

well i was a very naughty girl last night and had chinese:cry: but the first in like 4 weeks but im praying it wont affect the scales to much will work extra hard this week!! today im cooking my own roast dinner so i can have it alot earlier and not so much of it!!! my little bro is coming up today he is 16 i dont talk to my mum so i dont see him that much. df is out he sold his jetski so is delivering it today then going to watch football, a little pee'd off really but there ya go! i was in a miserable mood yesterday af is on its way so thats why i hate this mood!!!! :growlmad:
hope you all have a nice day xxx

oh and cornflakes this morning for brekkie!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww stupid AF! She's finally left me..:happydance: lol

I'm so bored right now..playing facebook games :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: I saw, did you win a million??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol No..that game makes me feel dumb!

I gave up and moved to The Price is Right and Sims social :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:rofl: Come on down, the price is right!!!! 

Hubby is up now so I think I might go take a shower and get dressed, yes, am still in my pj's at almost 12pm :haha: then this afternoon I must pack!! Holly has her 2nd jabs tomorrow and we're getting on the road right after them so I have notes all over the place saying to remember the calpol!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww..Abbey is getting hers on Tuesday :(


----------



## Bee26

Well girls I havbe had a very eventful night!!!!! Havent yet had a wink of sleep due to my other half coming in at 11.30 in an absolute state, saying he thinks he had his drink spiked. He was nearly having a panic attack, then later did have one. He thought he was going to die and wouldnt let me leave his side or go to sleep. Called out the paramedics who checked him out and all his vitals were good and his pupils only suggested drink, but he is convinced he was spiked. Hes still all over the place now so I just took him for a 45 min hike through the fields to clear his head. Theres been a lot of it happeneing over the last few weeks and judging by how panicked and the mess he is still in, Id say he was definately spiked. *******s.
I am KNACKERED. 

Anyway, have a lovely day xxx


----------



## zzypeg

hiya ladies, glad we are all ok so far.
I am waiting for DH to get back from running then we are off out to get his haircut and to pop in asda, then to MIL for dinner, so far I have had a few of my berries and one M&S choolate buscuit!! Ummm...lol. done a bit of housework this morning as LO decided to have her longest ever nap...1 and1/2 hours. she has a bit of a cold so I assume she is trying to sleep it off. just going to do MFP then get ready to go. speak to all later on

xxxxxx

EDIt..sorry Bee, we must have posted at the same time...hope your OH feels better soon, what a horrible thing to happen xxx


----------



## ricschick

Bee26 said:


> Well girls I havbe had a very eventful night!!!!! Havent yet had a wink of sleep due to my other half coming in at 11.30 in an absolute state, saying he thinks he had his drink spiked. He was nearly having a panic attack, then later did have one. He thought he was going to die and wouldnt let me leave his side or go to sleep. Called out the paramedics who checked him out and all his vitals were good and his pupils only suggested drink, but he is convinced he was spiked. Hes still all over the place now so I just took him for a 45 min hike through the fields to clear his head. Theres been a lot of it happeneing over the last few weeks and judging by how panicked and the mess he is still in, Id say he was definately spiked. *******s.
> I am KNACKERED.
> 
> Anyway, have a lovely day xxx

omg some people!!! i hope he is ok!!!! and you manage to get some rest thumbs up on the hike tho!!!! xxx


----------



## ricschick

does anyone no if there is something i can do to help with pmt?


----------



## brunettebimbo

What is it with me and weekends!!!?
I am so crap!!!

I ate half a packet of hobnob cookies and THREE chocolate bars on Friday night!! :shock: Then yesterday we had a chinese coz Hubby's kids wanted one! Hubby and I shared noodles, egg fried rice, pork in black bean and green pepper sauce and sweet and sour chicken cantonese! We also had a mixed starter thingy, I had 2 ribs, seaweed and a spring roll!! :shock:

I am awful!!! :(


----------



## choc

God, sorry Bee that is awful, how scary. Hope you are all ok now xx

BB you are very naughty. But I am majorly jealous!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ugh, I just thought, I won't be able to do the next wii fit challenge! I'll be at my parents house for the week! I will soooooo have to do good the week after! Zzypeg, make sure you choose something that I am bad at this week, :haha:

BB thats fab, that is royally falling off the diet wagon!!!! Hey ho, jump back on it!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ricschick said:


> does anyone no if there is something i can do to help with pmt?

Aw, I wish I could help, I just don't get pmt!! Sorry! :flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Bee, omg!!! I'm so sorry to hear that OH had such a rough night (and you!) I hope he's feeling better now..? Poor guy.

zzypeg, hope LO feels better soon xx

ricschick, I'm not sure of what there is out there to help. I did a Google search and found this: "If you keep a symptom diary, you may find that your physical or emotional symptoms are linked with your period. You can then predict more accurately how you will feel at certain times of the month. This may help you to plan your time so you can try to prevent being in stressful situations on key days and pinpoint any emotional triggers that make your symptoms worse.

Your GP may advise you to take regular exercise and eat a healthy, balanced diet that's low in saturated fat, sugar and salt and high in fibre, vegetables and fruit. Some research suggests that reducing the amount of salt you eat may minimise the bloated feeling and tender breasts that you may have with PMS. Other studies recommend limiting caffeine because it's related to premenstrual irritability and insomnia. However, more research is needed to prove these effects.

There is some limited scientific evidence that taking vitamin B6 supplements is helpful for PMS when taken in 100mg doses. However, high doses can damage the nervous system so don't take more than 50 to 100mg of vitamin B6 supplements each day and don't take it long-term. If you have any questions or concerns, talk to your GP or pharmacist."
There's at least a few things to think about! Def talk to your doc if you can..see if maybe he/she can prescribe you something..?

BB ..aww! If you're really good the rest of the week you can offset the weekend! Be strong :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Allie..are you gonna be off the computer a whole week?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hmm, I'm not taking my laptop, but mum and dad have a computer and I can always access everything on my iphone so you won't be rid of me completely :haha:


----------



## aliss

Sorry what's PMT?

Today was a McD mcmuffin craving so I made my own...

1 whole wheat english muffin
1/2 cup egg whites
30g skim milk cheese
2 slices turkey bacon

Not bad :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

PMT is the same as PMS..premenstrual stress/tension

Yum that mcmuffin sounds good!


----------



## aliss

Ahh I see. Never heard it called that before. Thanks!


----------



## peanut56

Morning! Well, it's almost lunch time here, but Sundays are my days to sleep in, so sleep in I did! I am about to make myself some low fat waffles for a late breakfast. We're going to my brother's house for a Superbowl party so I've gotta make sure I fill up before I go so I don't eat the snacks there!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oooh, have a fab time Peanut!!!

Aliss those mcmuffin's sound lush, might have to give those a go!!


----------



## aliss

They're really good :) Today is superbowl sunday so I've got to make a lot of healthier treats. Making buffalo wings with blue cheese dip (weight watchers recipe, 145 cals per serving, will have 2 servings), and for OH of course nachos and beer. I'm having diet dr pepper LOL.

I've been doing well at tracking my food intake recently just like I used to and I've almost hit 129. It's for life!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Great job,Aliss!!!

Wow, its the Super Bowl? I'm so out of touch with football! lol. Can't wait to be back home. I miss those parties.


----------



## aliss

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Great job,Aliss!!!
> 
> Wow, its the Super Bowl? I'm so out of touch with football! lol. Can't wait to be back home. I miss those parties.

Sure is!!! Went to pick up the food this morning at 8am and there's tons of men with Packers jerseys buying 10 bags of generic cheap nachos :rofl: I guess the flavour doesn't matter when it's served with beer...!!!!

I guess you guys have FIFA parties over there lol


----------



## peanut56

aliss said:


> They're really good :) Today is superbowl sunday so I've got to make a lot of healthier treats. Making buffalo wings with blue cheese dip (weight watchers recipe, 145 cals per serving, will have 2 servings), and for OH of course nachos and beer. I'm having diet dr pepper LOL.
> 
> I've been doing well at tracking my food intake recently just like I used to and I've almost hit 129. It's for life!

Mmmmm the Weight Watchers buffalo wings are good. :beer:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh god..you have no idea how sick I got of hearing "FIFA" during the world cup! I've had my share...I hope to never see a soccer game again lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw, I wish we had big events like that!! The football is an event here but nothing on the scale of superbowl!!


----------



## RedRose

Bee, how scary! My OH has had panic attacks, they can be frightening. How awful if his drink was spiked, bless him!

I don't know much about American football at all but I would so love to be in the US for superbowl. I love football (soccer).

I have been ok today I think, but not had the chance to exercise apart from a walk with the buggy. Looking forward to getting back into it tomorrow when hubby is back at work :haha:

Today I have eaten:

Belvitas and tea ( no sugar now woo hoo)
Greek yoghurt, granola, blueberries and honey
A small platter of Greek food for lunch: falafel, vine leaves wrapped around rice, hummus and olives.
Apple and pear
Bowl of homemade stew with tonnes of veg, lentils and butterbeans

Later I will have a bowl of strawberries with fat free yoghurt.

Out for drinks for a friends birthday tomorrow night, hubby is babysitting, first time ever! I'm looking forward to being Rose for a couple of hours rather than Mama. I will probably have whiskey and diet coke rather than beer or cocktails :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose

Ha ha don't know why I have the thumbs down symbol again, sorry !


----------



## zzypeg

oh man...just rememered about salsa.lol....love salsa and forgot how low in calorie/fat it is. luckily not too late to add it to my tesco order. lol. can have it with salad in a pitta...oh the salsa possibilities are endless, actually may do a salsa dance now to celebrate!!! :dance::loopy::loopy:\\:D/

right how many calories do you think MFP will make of that. lol xxxx


----------



## RedRose

Mmmmm salsa....


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:rofl: that salsa dance made me laugh!!!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

hiya ladies.

sorry not been on much over the weekend =(

ive been quite good over the weekend suprisingly lol.

today ive had belvita biccies yum yum.
sunday dinner but ive had a small portion.
just had a bowl of special k though i was hungry. 

Ash bought me a fridge magnet what oinks every time you open the fridge i was not impressed lol

hope everyones doing good. got to admit i was abit dissapointed with my weigh in results but its made me more determined to do good this week.

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

ooh you know what i love salsa with chicken faghitas nom nom!!

i want some now :brat:

<3


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

charlotte-xo said:


> hiya ladies.
> 
> sorry not been on much over the weekend =(
> 
> ive been quite good over the weekend suprisingly lol.
> 
> today ive had belvita biccies yum yum.
> sunday dinner but ive had a small portion.
> just had a bowl of special k though i was hungry.
> 
> Ash bought me a fridge magnet what oinks every time you open the fridge i was not impressed lol
> 
> hope everyones doing good. got to admit i was abit dissapointed with my weigh in results but its made me more determined to do good this week.
> 
> <3

I'm the same hun, the last weigh in really disappointed me, even though I knew I had been bad!!! That fridge magnet makes me giggle :haha:



charlotte-xo said:


> ooh you know what i love salsa with chicken faghitas nom nom!!
> 
> i want some now :brat:
> 
> <3

Thats what I had last night for tea! yum yum! :munch:


----------



## aliss

Do we have a group weigh in day?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

aliss said:


> Do we have a group weigh in day?

Yep, it's friday! (the day I dread :haha:)


----------



## aliss

Ahh I see! :)


----------



## choc

I was disapointed with my weigh in results too, but I didn't even cheat! So not sure what more I can do this week but will keep plugging away!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

https://www.redkid.net/generator/drive-in/newsign.php?line1=Keep+at+it+Ladies%21&line2=We+can+do+it%21&line3=Be+Strong%21%21%21&Showtime=Showtime


Well, I am signing off, am stuffed, had a late dinner with no real reason! I must cut that out! We had home made chicken kebabs, mine was a much healthier version than hubby's!!!
I'll catch you all in the morning before we leave!!!


----------



## peanut56

I weigh in on Wednesdays because that's when my Weight Watchers meeting is.


----------



## peanut56

I'm a dieting failure!! :haha:
I planned on being good at my brother's Superbowl party (which I left early because Hana was super fussy :( ) but I ate chips, cookies, and macaroni and cheese! :blush: This week hasn't been very good. Oh well, nothing to do but move forward I guess. :dohh:
On the plus side....we got Hana's crib in our room! It took some creative furniture positioning, and we had to take our night stand out, but it's in! I feel much better now! :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ladies :hugs: we will do better this week! Keep chanting it lol.

had a pretty good night..DH did the night shift..first time EVER!!!! I still feel tired tho..go figure.


----------



## zzypeg

peanut, I love macaroni cheese...my mum makes the best ever one..she puts in egg and tuna..Mmmmm one of my favorites as a kid. she lives 4 hours away :cry: so I only get to see her every couple of months (especially with the cost of fuel these days) but I always get her to make me a macaroni cheese and a toad in the hole so I can freeze it. haven't had it for ages though :nope: cheese and diet don't really mix!!! just cleaned out my fridge to make room for my tesco delivery..gotta love the mouldy tomato that hides for weeks at the bottom of the vegetable tray!!! OOops!! 

anyway ladies..the weekend is behind us and so are those cookies and roast potatos (and M&S extremly chocolaty biscuits, cheese and snickers bars)...so lets forget about our slip ups and get back the wagon and focus on fab results on friday!! motivational speech over...... That's made me hungry. :haha:

Allie, hope you and Holly have a lovely time with your parents and you both get spoilt xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

peanut56 said:


> I'm a dieting failure!! :haha:
> I planned on being good at my brother's Superbowl party (which I left early because Hana was super fussy :( ) but I ate chips, cookies, and macaroni and cheese! :blush: This week hasn't been very good. Oh well, nothing to do but move forward I guess. :dohh:
> On the plus side....we got Hana's crib in our room! It took some creative furniture positioning, and we had to take our night stand out, but it's in! I feel much better now! :happydance:

Ah, am so glad you managed to get it in!! we did the same, moved some furniture into Holly's room and squeezed her cot in ours, you'll sleep better now!!!!



PeaceLoveBaby said:


> ladies :hugs: we will do better this week! Keep chanting it lol.
> 
> had a pretty good night..DH did the night shift..first time EVER!!!! I still feel tired tho..go figure.

:wohoo: go hubby!!! you needed to rest hun, am glad you got the opportunity! 



zzypeg said:


> peanut, I love macaroni cheese...my mum makes the best ever one..she puts in egg and tuna..Mmmmm one of my favorites as a kid. she lives 4 hours away :cry: so I only get to see her every couple of months (especially with the cost of fuel these days) but I always get her to make me a macaroni cheese and a toad in the hole so I can freeze it. haven't had it for ages though :nope: cheese and diet don't really mix!!! just cleaned out my fridge to make room for my tesco delivery..gotta love the mouldy tomato that hides for weeks at the bottom of the vegetable tray!!! OOops!!
> 
> anyway ladies..the weekend is behind us and so are those cookies and roast potatos (and M&S extremly chocolaty biscuits, cheese and snickers bars)...so lets forget about our slip ups and get back the wagon and focus on fab results on friday!! motivational speech over...... That's made me hungry. :haha:
> 
> Allie, hope you and Holly have a lovely time with your parents and you both get spoilt xxxxxxxxx

Thanks hun, am so looking forward to it!!!

and we always have a dodgy tomato lurking too :haha:



Well good morning ladies! Hope you're all ok!! I am dreading Holly's injections today but looking forward to going away, so a bit up and down! Had a crap night sleep, woke at 3am and couldn't get back to sleep no matter what! and it's gonna be a long day ahead but hey ho, I'll survive, just like we always do!!

I've had my belvita's and coffee this morning and have no idea what I will be eating from now on, whatever mum decides!! I know we're going out for lunch tomorrow as it's dad's birthday so I will have to be a good girl!! but its not too bad as dad likes to go for walks so I think me and Holly will join him and get some extra exercise in!!


----------



## choc

Have fun Newly!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

have a good time!


----------



## charlotte-xo

newly-wed77 said:


> charlotte-xo said:
> 
> 
> hiya ladies.
> 
> sorry not been on much over the weekend =(
> 
> ive been quite good over the weekend suprisingly lol.
> 
> today ive had belvita biccies yum yum.
> sunday dinner but ive had a small portion.
> just had a bowl of special k though i was hungry.
> 
> Ash bought me a fridge magnet what oinks every time you open the fridge i was not impressed lol
> 
> hope everyones doing good. got to admit i was abit dissapointed with my weigh in results but its made me more determined to do good this week.
> 
> <3
> 
> I'm the same hun, the last weigh in really disappointed me, even though I knew I had been bad!!! That fridge magnet makes me giggle :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> charlotte-xo said:
> 
> 
> ooh you know what i love salsa with chicken faghitas nom nom!!
> 
> i want some now :brat:
> 
> <3Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I had last night for tea! yum yum! :munch:Click to expand...



the magnet is super funny. abd quite offensive when it grunts at you lol.
mmm faghitas.

hope you get on ok with holly's jabs alfies got his next week cant wait :roll:

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

ladies i need some help please.

im so sick of weight watchers meals and ive eaten enough soup this week so im after some ideas for my dinner. 

any suggestions mcuh appreciated.

so far for brekkie ive had special k which was bleurgh :sick:

and a bananna

i hope i do better at this weeks weigh in =(

<3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hope you have a great time :)

I'm shaking like a leaf, I'm quite mad! Our car broke in June, they took until a week before our wedding in August to return it, it then it broke down the week after our wedding whilst we where travelling to Blackpool for a mini break, I was 32 weeks pregnant stood on the hard shoulder!! :growlmad: They then tried to charge us another £700 on top of the £700 we had already paid! I demanded to see the owner of the garage who then came to a compromise and we only paid £300. We got the car back the day I went into labour - 16th October and we've had problems on and off since! :cry:

I'm so fed up, we paid £4600 for it last March and it's been nothing but trouble :(

I've just rang the garage and yet again they are being akward twats and basically making out that it is fixed properly and it's probably something different that is broken, how is it when it's doing the same fricking thing!!?

BIL has put the car on his diagnostic machine and it's coming up with the same code as last time so we know it is that but we can't tell the garage that.

There is going to be hell to pay if they don't get it sorted and sort it properly! I will go BACK to Trading Standards and to the Newspaper.

They are a big garage and a "reputable" firm so why the hell are they such arseholes!!?


----------



## charlotte-xo

brunettebimbo said:


> Hope you have a great time :)
> 
> I'm shaking like a leaf, I'm quite mad! Our car broke in June, they took until a week before our wedding in August to return it, it then it broke down the week after our wedding whilst we where travelling to Blackpool for a mini break, I was 32 weeks pregnant stood on the hard shoulder!! :growlmad: They then tried to charge us another £700 on top of the £700 we had already paid! I demanded to see the owner of the garage who then came to a compromise and we only paid £300. We got the car back the day I went into labour - 16th October and we've had problems on and off since! :cry:
> 
> I'm so fed up, we paid £4600 for it last March and it's been nothing but trouble :(
> 
> I've just rang the garage and yet again they are being akward twats and basically making out that it is fixed properly and it's probably something different that is broken, how is it when it's doing the same fricking thing!!?
> 
> BIL has put the car on his diagnostic machine and it's coming up with the same code as last time so we know it is that but we can't tell the garage that.
> 
> There is going to be hell to pay if they don't get it sorted and sort it properly! I will go BACK to Trading Standards and to the Newspaper.
> 
> They are a big garage and a "reputable" firm so why the hell are they such arseholes!!?

aw hun :hugs: its not good enough is it.
can you get a print out of the diagnostic code to prove to the garage that its the same thing that went wrong last time iykwim.

i hope everything gets sorted youve spent alot of money on that car by the sounds of it.

<3


----------



## brunettebimbo

They will do a diagnostic themselves but they charge £160!! :growlmad:
The boss is on holiday too, he is brilliant and I know he would sort it but the men in the garage are bloody akward!! :(


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh BB, that proper sucks about the car! I'd be complaining big time!!!!

Well I think we are ready, think I finally have everything in the car except me and Holly! :haha: we've an hour or so left yet then go for jabs first :cry:
Will miss hubby so much!! We speak a lot when we are away but I don't like it! If he wasn't on nights he would probably have come with us, or we would have stayed here until he could come with us, but there's no point me and Holly staying here when he's on nights!


----------



## zzypeg

Allie, hope the jabs go well, we hate being away from daddy, when he has to work away, it's rubbish!!

BB what a pile of poo...some people! I hope you get your car sorted, don't let them get their own way, stand up for yourselves and definanatly go the TS.

well I have just really enjoyed my lunch, a nice grilled pitta with salad, tomato, cucumber and salsa all stuffed in!! 
Made DH some bacon and cheese puff pastry slices this morning...he is sooooooo wicked to me. lol. they are all greasy and smell sooo lovely, but I am resisting them!!! I am making healthy onion bahji's for my dinner tonight going to have them with a mini naan, salad and cucumber and mint raita (think that's how it's spelt) xxxxxxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Ladies...

I AM BETTTER!!!!!!!!!

YAY!

Back on the diet today. Wanna lose those 2lbs gained by Friday... come oooooon diet! Weeeeee xx


----------



## zzypeg

hey welcome back to you kitty....glad you are feeling better!!

Onion Bahji's are in the oven...DH can't stand the stink of anything unusal cooking so thought it best to do them now and just reheat later, also saves time.
will post a pic when they are doneski xxxxxxxx


----------



## zzypeg

well, here they are..a little burnt on top and they didn't stick together as much as I thought but they aren't bad for a first attempt :thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ooh I'd try that!

Welcome back Kitty.

BB-so sorry for what you're putting up with!!! It's so not right. Hope you can get something sorted..

I'm watching Eastenders .. We're behind everyone else..it's the babys funeral. So sad :(


----------



## KittyVentura

They look YUMMY! NOM! xx


----------



## RedRose

They don't look half bad zz, well done lovey :thumbup:

BB that is crap. Cars are so annoying! Hope it's sorted soon.

Welcome back Kitty and good luck :thumbup:

I'm doing rubbish girls. I'm eating well and honestly not cheating, exercising, drinking loads of water, and I swear I'm not losing an weight. I put on 1lb last week and I feel even bigger now! I'm not going to weigh myself because I just know I won't have lost.

AF is still here, it's my first one since having Lily. Do you think it could be that making me bloated?

I'm out on the town tonight and leaving hubby and baby at home! I'm so nervous, I don't know why!


----------



## peanut56

Morning! This transition to crib is gonna kill me. She woke up every 15-20 minutes starting at 1am! :wacko: I don't know if it's just the crib or maybe a bit of the 4 month sleep regression or both...but I'm tired!! :coffee:
After eating badly almost everyday since Thursday, I am finally back on the diet bandwagon. My weigh in on Wednesday is going to be brutal! 
RedRose - I know how you feel. :hugs: I had 2 disappointing weigh ins in a row and it's just crushing to the motivation. I don't have much advice since I'm still sorting out my problems, but all you can do is keep going, as hard as it is. :hugs: The scale will eventually start moving again. And yes, it could be your AF affecting things. :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls I'm really struggling, not with the wanting to eat but having to eat :(

I got up this morning and was determined to stick to my calorie allowance but my body has other ideas!

I had Frosted Flakes for breakfast and a smoked sausage sandwich for dinner, I wasn't hungry at all but whilst walking around town with Mum I started shaking, I had to grab something to eat (Mum's orders) and as soo as I did I felt better.

It's been happening a lot recently!


----------



## Bee26

Evening girls - wasnt on much yest as we were in A and E all eve with my OH, hes fine now - thankyou for your well wishes.

I barely ate yesterday as was so tired and worried, and havent cheated since my chips on Fri. Doing lots of exercise and really hoping to see another loss on Friday. 

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## Bee26

brunettebimbo said:


> Girls I'm really struggling, not with the wanting to eat but having to eat :(
> 
> I got up this morning and was determined to stick to my calorie allowance but my body has other ideas!
> 
> I had Frosted Flakes for breakfast and a smoked sausage sandwich for dinner, I wasn't hungry at all but whilst walking around town with Mum I started shaking, I had to grab something to eat (Mum's orders) and as soo as I did I felt better.
> 
> It's been happening a lot recently!

Your not pregnant are you hun? Plus your breastfeeding, so listen to your body as you will be burning up to 500 cals a day doing that xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Please don't say that!! :cry: I've been thinking that for weeks but have done 2 tests both negative, on depo and took morning after pill!!

Damn you've planted the seed of doubt again!


----------



## aliss

brunettebimbo said:


> Girls I'm really struggling, not with the wanting to eat but having to eat :(
> 
> I got up this morning and was determined to stick to my calorie allowance but my body has other ideas!
> 
> I had Frosted Flakes for breakfast and a smoked sausage sandwich for dinner, I wasn't hungry at all but whilst walking around town with Mum I started shaking, I had to grab something to eat (Mum's orders) and as soo as I did I felt better.
> 
> It's been happening a lot recently!

There's a couple of possibilities (and more probably than being pregnant hehe)

First, you aren't allowing yourself enough calories. Yes it's normal to be a little hungry when losing weight but a lot of people drop their calories too low. Me, I'm on 1500 personally and losing steadily (I'm now 131lbs).

Second, you aren't eating a balanced breakfast which is setting you up for cravings later. Frosted flakes are just sugary processed carbs. Something like eggs (protein + fat0, a whole wheat toast (fibreous carb) will help keep you full much longer for the same calories.


----------



## aliss

Tonight I'm making a Weight Watchers recipe (beef and roasted vegetable casserole) :) Still on track for over a week now with meticulous calorie counting, even made it through superbowl!


----------



## choc

aliss said:


> Tonight I'm making a Weight Watchers recipe (beef and roasted vegetable casserole) :) Still on track for over a week now with meticulous calorie counting, even made it through superbowl!

Thats great Aliss, I am trying to do the same but finding it hard. I am not always sure the best things to eat. I have swopped by belvitas for granola, 0% yog and blueberries which I think is healthier and am trying to track everything else I eat. Also drinking at least 8 glasses of water a day.
I have stopped buying bread and bought pitta bread instead.

Had a bad bad day today, worst in 3 weeks I reckon. Went to a friends for lunch and she gave me a big baguette with butter, coleslaw, potato salad, large sausage roll, masive bit of choc cake and 2 biscuits. I feel ashamed of myself.


----------



## aliss

Please don't feel ashamed of yourself! You just have to get back on plan. I don't blame you for not knowing what is best to eat and what isn't - most people don't. I know because I was 40lbs overweight 7 years ago and had to learn it all back then, so I've been maintaining that loss except pregnancy for 7 years! So I've got a lot of back history - I struggled a lot to figure everything out the first time. My #1 recommendation is to read this page, it has a good 'healthy food' grocery list. 

https://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/stella9.htm


----------



## zzypeg

oh choc..was the cake as yummy as your avatar?? Aliss is right, don't be down on yourself we all have bad days. life is too short not to have coleslaw and butter once in a while, and you are doing really well!! like I said this morning, you just have to put yesterday behind you and start again, it's a new day.....

I am waiting for DH to get home from boxing so I can have my onion bahji dinner, got the salad ready on the plate, looks yummy already. DH was told at 3pm that he will be flying to Romainia tomorrow for work...Boo! but it should only be a couple of days, the plus side is I get to do my diet better when he is away as I have dinner early and do my Wii fit after LO has gone to bed. I also have a new book to get into!! what a saddo!!

xxxxxx


----------



## choc

Thanks girls, I will just put it behind me and tomorrow is a new day. Thanks for the link aliss, I'm off to read it now xx


----------



## ricschick

hey ladies hope you guys are all good and yep another week has started so we can all make up for our little treats lol

today i have had belvitas for brekkie and half a chicken burger for lunch and now sweet and sour chicken with rice for dinner! yummy
hope you have a nice time away newly!
and also porridge is a good breakfast too!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girlys..11 pm now and LO is wide awake. Wonder if she's starting her sleep regression early 0_o

RedRose-It most likely is AF making you feel big n bloated..I know I sure feel that way when she's visiting me. First one in almost 9 months..wowzers! No wonder it feels so strange to you :haha: Really tho, hope ya feel better :hugs:

Peanut, sorry you had a bad night..seems like we're all having them!

BB ..Aliss is right, you need a more balanced breakfast to start the day off right..eggs are great as they're full of protein which makes you feel fuller, longer..they also help you build muscle which burns more cals!

Great job, Aliss, on staying in your cal range :happydance:

choc, we've all had slip-ups...just hop back on the wagon :) :hugs:

zz, awww..sad that hubby is leaving! Hope he has a safe trip.

Today was my Down Day..have done pretty good, but lookin forward to tomorrow. I can fill my broc craving!


----------



## aliss

That's why you girls need more than just Belvitas for breakfast ;) Look at the nutritional chart of them you will see it's missing 2 key components... :rofl: As much as you all love them (now cast me away for being anti-Belvita, :rofl:)


----------



## peanut56

I had an omelet for breakfast, with whole wheat toast. :smug:
Sorry, I just love that smiley. :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm lookin forward to eggies tomorrow morning :D NOM!


----------



## RedRose

Can I have a Belvita omlette? :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I struggle to cook 1st thing, it takes long enough getting us both ready as it is without chucking in cooking aswell!! :lol:

I've added a new exercise on MFP called "Exclussively Breastfeeding!" :lol: I figured at least that way I will be able to eat a few more calories and not feel bad! My son is more important than my weightloss. If I can lose weight AND feed my son then I will but if I can't then my son comes 1st and my weighloss can be done properly when he is no longer being breastfed.


----------



## RedRose

BB I agree, I find it hard too. 

I had a look on MFP but didn't join because of the breastfeeding and calories thing. What did you do hun?

Last night was good, I had fun, got in around 11.30, was in bed by half midnight, then at 2am Lily starts waking up constantly, I have no idea why bless her! I think it might be teeth, but the second I put her in her cot she would cry.

So I am a zombie today :wacko: :coffee:

So I was planning on drinking Jack Daniels and Diet Coke, and the bar had.......... RUN OUT OF DIET COKE! Well it was not coming out of the pump or something like that. So I had three bottles of lager :blush: There was loads of food and birthday cake there and while I was chatting I subconsciously picked up a tempura prawn and ate it! I literally hardly noticed me doing it. Then I realised and avoided the food after that. But it really suprised me how mindlessly I shoved it in.




Had my Belvitas this morning (sorry aliss :haha:) I did intend to make scrambled eggs but I'm really tired and Lily was fussing.

Will go out for a walk this morning and Zumba this afternoon.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I just add Exclussively Breastfeeding to my exercise and it adds an extra 500 calories.
I made this thread on MFP aswell.

Girls my friend has a brilliant page on Facebook! Tristan has Corbett and loves him! :) 

This is Corbett


Tristan and I are off to try out a new Baby Group today! :)


----------



## RedRose

Cheers for that bb, I will definitely join up :thumbup:

I like Corbett! I will take a look.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've added it as a new exercise :lol: so you should be able to add it!
Are you EBF?


----------



## RedRose

Yes lovey, although she is eating three solid meals a day now so I think that means I am not using as many calories?


----------



## ricschick

morning ladies was quite proud of myself yesterday as i was offered kfc and refused!! go me!!
ive had weetabix this morning and will do my clare nasir workout no sign of af yet but i no shes coming so dont no how it will affect the scales but we will see! x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning girls!

Feeling very weak today..and so very tired. I'm not sure what's going on..I know I'm eating enough to avoid that. Just feeling plain sick. I guess the stress has taken its toll on my poor immune system! *whine whine*

As long as LO doesn't get it, I'm ok. She has her jabs this afternoon though..ahhhh!

Had granola this morning with some fresh OJ. (my Up day!) Amazzzing.


----------



## zzypeg

morning all...BB that toy is so cute, gonna have a look in a moment. 

I have had a bowl of Kellogs Just right with skimmed milk and have just got back form a 3 mile walk, the weather is beatiful here today!! 

hope you all have a nice day.. I will be back later but going to get some things done while the mood takes me and before the sofa swallows me up!! lol

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey lovelies! My my you have all done some nattering on here!! Well we are at my parents and having a lovely time, plus they have stocked up on belvitas for me :haha: I know we should eat different in a morning but considering I never ever used to eat breakfast the belvitas are enough for me at the moment! We're off out for lunch later as it's dads birthday, so will have to be good there!!! 
I was going to reply to all sorts but you've all written so much I've forgotten about half of it!!! Am loving the monkey BB, will check them out when I'm back home!!! 
Brandy I hope Abbey's injections go ok, Holly had her 2nd ones yesterday and was ok, she obviously screamed and cried when they were done nut was fine after an slept the whole way here!! 
Will pop back on later!! X


----------



## Bee26

Morning lovelies - AHHHH my baby boy started crawling today!! Im watrching him make his way across the lounge now - he hasnt quite realised he can go up on his knees so hes almost sliding across the room! Its so cute! This is where the fun really starts I guess! I think chasing round after him should help the calorie burning!!
Im really noticing a loss now, my face especially and my tummy - know its only half a stone but its keeping me so motivated. 
Hope your all ok today xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

zz- good job on the walk! And the house cleaning. I've been cleanin my place since I got up...feeling tired now lol.

Allie- glad you made it safely and are having a good time. So happy that Holly did fine with her injections. I'm nervous..but it's always fine..I'm just a big baby when it comes to my baby :haha:

Aww Beth! now the fun really does start! You're right..you'll be up and about 24/7 lol..think of all those extra cals you burn :D

I keep getting realy dizzy! Everytime I bend down or do anything exerting at all. not sure whats up. Hope it's just a bug and not a blood pressure thing or something.


----------



## Terrilea

Just realised my mini target of 11st is 4 weeks away excatly today and i've got 11lbs to lose in that time!!:wacko:

I've been eating really well (except for a maccies on friday night after drinks with OH!) But think i need to do abit more exercise! It is do-able as i've lost 11lb since the 2nd of jan which was in 5wks but that was probably loose weight the next set of 11lbs will prob take alot more to come off :dohh: x x


----------



## brunettebimbo

RedRose said:


> Yes lovey, although she is eating three solid meals a day now so I think that means I am not using as many calories?

On that thread I posted it says when weaning you burn 300 calories :)


----------



## zzypeg

well, my kitchen is sparkling and we have some neo-geogian moulding thing round our front door and that is now white as white can be (well as good as it can be for 40 years old!! lol) just had my salad, pitta and salsa..going to try and make my own salsa as I kept the ingredients of the packet and I actually have all the ingredients in my house (except the preservitives, but I don't need them for home made!!) just watching one born every minute, recorded last night and one of the ladies giving birth just made Yvaine burst into crying... poor little thing, probably brings back the most horrific memories for her! it still amazes me that babies get born the way they do!! lol. 

BB, i tried to go to your friends FB page using the link but it won't let me, it just says something about security..please would you be able to tell me her name or the name of the page.. thanks Hun xxxxxxxxxxx

Oh yeah and this afternoon I shall be announcing the Wii fit challenge, going to have a think what it could be....watch this space xxx


----------



## ricschick

ahh bee bubba is crawling soo cute doesnt time fly when there babies!!! i mean jamie is almost 7months old i cant believe it!!

i had a horrible scare earlier id just given jamie a bath and he was all dressed on the bed and we were about to go down stairs and i thought id better go to the loo while im up here so i put him in the middle of the bed i was in the loo for about 30secs and i heard bang on the floor i ran in there literally with my trousers round my ankles lol and lucy had pulled him by the feet off the bed!!!!:dohh: he was fine and lucy was so sorry bless her, she was trying to play with him as i play a game with her and i pull her off the bed by her feet:dohh: so thats his first fall off the bed :cry:
well i have just done 45mins of my workout and am now knackered!!! will hoover the stairs later tho
lunch is tomoto soup with bread x


----------



## brunettebimbo

zzypeg it's called Socks and spice :)


----------



## zzypeg

Right Ladies, Time to work on those Bingo wings :bodyb:

Let's get Boxing.......

Usual rules apply, post your pics throughout wednesday and we will see who is the Champ and who are the Chumps...

Good luck 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

boxing oooh! I really wish I had a wii now..so fun :D Will be watching out for yall

BB I loooove those sock monkies!

Claire, tomato soup sounds soooo good!

LO had her jabs as I said earlier. She's quite fussy and drowsy :( This is the only time its reacted badly with her.


----------



## brunettebimbo

They are ace aren't they!!?

I've looked up calories and breastfeeding! I should be eating 1900 and that's at the low end! :shock: That is 600 more than what they have allowed me!

Poor Abbey, have you given her Calpol?


----------



## ricschick

ahh poor abbey i hope shes feeling better!!!!xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I don't have Calpol but I have given her some paracetamol. I don't like giving her meds unless she REALLY needs em..but I think this calls for it lol. Shes sleepy but still fussing a lot..she must be in pain cuz its not like her at all. Poor baby!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow BB @ your cal allowance! be careful you don't restrict TOO much..I'm sure you know that can be detrimental to your supply. xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well I'm just going to add Breastfeeding to my exercise on MFP each day which allows me the extra 500 I need to feed Tristan.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good deal :) Should be just fine then!

I just looked up Calpol and see that's just paracetamol as well. Nifty!


----------



## Natasha2605

I have soo much catching up to do!!


If anybody doesnt already know Belvitas are £1 in asda, down from 2 pound odds. Bought some today. I'm a belvita virgin :blush: Need to try em later. Bought the fruit and fiber ones :)

Hope everyones weeks going well and everyones LO's are good and healthy!

I was at the docs today for my severe headaches and tiredness. I've been given strong tabs but i have to have a brain scan :( Dunno what to expect?

xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello loves, hope everyone is doing well so far today.

I've had a pretty good day ack on the diet.

Belvitas for breakfast
Lunch was a pack of mini cheddars & a couple of After Eights as I ran out the door to baby club (no time) and so far no snacking etc. Doing oven food for dinner as we have a freezer full of bits we got before I had Fin and have no room for stuff like meat that gets delivered and needs freezing as it goes out of date before we'd use it etc. Planning on not having very much and hope to end my day on about 1000 cals xx


----------



## peanut56

Hi!
I had floor hockey last night and managed to survive the entire game without hurting myself. Yay! :haha: It was a late game though, and we were locked out in the -20 C weather for 30 minutes before the game started, which was fun. :wacko:
Yesterday I was good, I had my omelet for breakfast, chicken, broccoli and peas for lunch, cod, corn, asparagus and potatoes for dinner. 
This morning I had another omelet. Now I'm off to get some exercise walking around Wal Mart. :haha:
Oh, and Hana had a much better night! She only woke up once, I put her soother back in her mouth and she went right back to sleep. She even let me sleep until 9:15 this morning. :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow you girls have been good! 

I've just taken Keira for a walk, she is a pain in the arse on the lead next to the pram! :( I literally walked 5 minutes uphill to a field, threw the ball for half hour and walked 5 minutes home downhill!
Not much exercise for me but Keira is knackered :lol:


----------



## zzypeg

peanut..bet that was freezing?? what is floor hockey, I just have this image of you all skidding around on your bums on the floor with little mini hockey sticks.. lol..sorry (active imagination) xxx

well, I have had my dinner, 1/2 a normal portion of toad in the hole (other half tomoz) with healthy mash, cabbage, carrots, green beans and peas and gravy. I love it it's my most favorite dinner and wish I had thought of only having half the portion before so i get to have it 2 days in a row. (by the way, it is a toad in the hole for 1..not a family size!!) 

once LO has gone to bed I will be doing some Wii fit..not content with all my walking and cleaning today...mission skinny-we have lift off!!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## aliss

LOL!!! Floor hockey is just hockey only with runners on the pavement or an indoor cement floor! :) You're not allowed to be Canadian if you haven't played it at least once :)


----------



## aliss

I'm training Alex for NHL (national hockey league), I've got 2 players in my family already, I expect him to be #3 so momma can retire on Miami south beach!!!!


----------



## zzypeg

Aliss..just noticed your belvita outcast thing..lol how funny, I wonder if my dad, wife and 2 brothers had to learn floor hockey before they were allowed to move to canada, as part of the immigration thing...lol. xxxxxx


----------



## aliss

zzypeg said:


> Aliss..just noticed your belvita outcast thing..lol how funny, I wonder if my dad, wife and 2 brothers had to learn floor hockey before they were allowed to move to canada, as part of the immigration thing...lol. xxxxxx

Haha yes, because Belvitas are not available here!

Yes I'm sure they were, at least to know some of the simple rules and to be able to follow the puck on TV without needing a blue glow around it like on some American channels. It's written in the constitution somewhere I'm sure...


----------



## zzypeg

lol......I may watch some on YouTube and see what it's all about xxx


----------



## aliss

We are buying a house on a cul-de-sac just so Alex can play street hockey :)


----------



## zzypeg

I used to live in cul-de-sac and we used to play tennis, is it one of those big ones with curve at the end like they lived in the secret life of alice mac? xxx


----------



## ricschick

oh i love toad in the hole too!!! i might try to make one this week!!!

well dinner is chicken fillit with garlic and mushroom sauce with peas sweetcorn and mash. but will have a smaller portion!


----------



## peanut56

zzypeg, you totally made me LOL thinking about playing hockey like that! :haha: That would be very interesting, maybe it can be a new sport. 
Aliss, if I have a boy, I'm hoping he'll be NHL material too someday! (High hopes, I know! :haha:) Hockey is a HUGE thing with my family...but not so much with my OH. He's from Nova Scotia, apparently hockey isn't really a big deal there. :wacko:
Hey, I just realized a year ago today I got my BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## aliss

Happy BFP anniversary :) My OH is from Montreal (and that's where we are moving) so hockey is just a religion here :)


----------



## peanut56

Hockey is a total way of life here in Edmonton. If you're not an Oiler fan (or at least a hockey fan of some sort) you're a weirdo! :haha:
Our team really sucks these days though. And now we have cheerleaders (we're the first Canadian team to get some) and it's bizarre to me. :wacko:


----------



## zzypeg

right ladies...this is me signing off for the night.. good day/night to you all......good luck yo you all in Wii competition tomorrow, skinny dreams xxxxxxx:sleep:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good evening peeps! Well, Once again I had a million pages to catch up on!!! 

Brandy, hope Abbey is feeling better, nasty horrible injections! 
Camilla, I am sooooo sad I'm missing the wii challenge this week! You've picked a fab one!!
Kitty, am glad you're feeling better now! 
Aliss, my hubby is a massive Canucks fan but has hockey tops from all over Canada, he soooo wishes we lived there!!!

There's probably tons I have missed! Sorry! It's just a proper pain on my fone! Hope Choc and CharlOtte are ok! Not see them on today I don't think! 
Anyway, I have been a good girl apart from a slice of birthday cake!!! But am a tired bunny now so off to bed, night all xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi all.

6 am and i'm up holding a fireball..LO has a fever :( Been trying to get the meds down her but shes not having it this time. Ahhhh!


----------



## KittyVentura

Morning all.

I feel so annoyed this morning. My friend that I spend a lot of time with, who has a baby 4 weeks older than Fin, has nearly lost all her baby weight and the way she talks about her weight has always made me feel shit. Like "Oh, I've not eaten today because I'm so close to losing XX amount" and "No, I've not eaten any chocolate for months now!"...

... Well yesterday she told me that she sees a rather illegitimate "Chinese Dr" who prescribes her strong diet pills which are pretty much amphetamines and make her have no appetite at all. 

I feel better knowing I'm losing weight properly and on my own... and THAT's why I'm losing slower than she has.

On another note - feeling focussed today.

Having Belvitas for breakfast (but will have them as late as I can) - 220 cals, some dutch crispbreads with laughing cow cheeses for lunch (200 cals) and a small portion of pasta bake for dinner (Gonna guess at 500 cals). Hoping to keep under 1000 cals each day this week to get rid of what i gained and go back to 1200-1500 next week. Might also give that alternative day dieting a go. I find it easier to not it at all than I do to eat in moderation xx


----------



## zzypeg

morning all...Kitty, that's so annoying..at least you know that you are doing it properly and you can feel proud and I know for a fact that weight lost from using anphetermine based slimming pills all comes back on (and then some!!) I know this because when I was younger and stupid, I took them for almost 18 months...very naughty, I worked in the slimming clinic at the time and had easy access to them. the trouble is once you start to loose so much weight so quickly it becomes a buzz and you can't stop. My lowest weight was 8st13lb (baring in mind I am 5ft9"-that was pretty skinny). but now i see the error of my ways (and I love my sleep too much lol). It was a dangerous and silly thing to do and I am actually enjoying loosing weight the proper way this time. anyhoo..dark secret confessed..I feel better.

got baby yoga today which I am looking forward to, will have a walk of about 10 mins each way from my friends house and going to do some Wii fit later on. I am hoping that eating will go ok today...It has to it's rapidly approaching friday!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's really shit KV! At least now you can be happy in the knowledge that you made the effort to lose yours, she just cheated!

So today I am meeting a friend to walk our dogs upto the park where I got married, it's ALL uphill and is even uphill in the park! But wouldn't you know it, it's bloody raining! Hoping that the rain will stop. I've had to give myself a kick up the arse because we haven't been walking her as much as we should since Tristan has arrived. I am going to make myself walk her at least once a day! Yesterday I took her a 5 minute walk uphill to a field, threw her ball for half and hour and walked back, she loved it and was knackered! 

I feel mean and I know I've been bad so I am determined to keep on top of it now, no excuses. Yes she's an absolute pain in the arse with the pram (she wants to walk infront of it!) but she still needs walking and we will all adjust the more we go!


----------



## zzypeg

it's exactly the same with our dog!! we don't take him out as much as we should and I am going to try and walk him more...same as you he is a pain on the lead with the pram but I am sure he will adjust too.

what kind of dog do you have? xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We have a Labrador, you?

I feel like crying today :( I'm so tearful!
Tristan has been really hard work the last couple of days, he just crys. I'm exhausted! He's started waking 3 times a night again!


----------



## zzypeg

we have one of these..the easiest thing to do is show a picture as he is a proper heinz 57, we believe the main components of him are spaniel and some sort of terrier.
not as big as a lab..I can't imagine you must have really struggled with your pram. lol.


----------



## zzypeg

p.s..sorry you are having such a hard time with Tristan..have a hug... :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks, I think it's worse coz I am so tired! :(

This is my dog Keira :)
 



Attached Files:







SP_A0740.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 2









IMGP1097.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 2









IMGP1102.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## zzypeg

she is lovely..looks like a nice dog, yeah everything else is always worse when you are tired xxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

She is lovely :)

We've had her since 8 week old, she is brilliant with children and loves Tristan! She is 3 Years Old in June, it's gone so quick!!

Look how small she used to be!
 



Attached Files:







Keira at 2 Week old.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1









Keira having a cuddle with her daddy.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1









Keira at farm 2.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning girls..although i never really slept!

kitty, wow @ your friend! She is so going to regret that. Amphetamines are nothing to play with..I've had experience with them, unfortunately and like zzy says, it's SO addicting once you start losing and getting compliments. All very bad news though. We're doing it the right way this time! Good for you :hugs: If you're up for it, i'd definitely give Intermittent Fasting a go..google it for more info, but you probably know what it's all about. You're right..it's much easier to not eat than to eat a little..for me too anyways! good luck :D

zzy- baby yoga sounds so fun! what exactly do yall do there?

BB- Big :hugs: I'm sorry you're having such a rough time. Keep telling yourself that this won't last forever...one of these days you will all be sleeping through the night and you'll be longing for these days again! lol. You're doing great. Take it one day at a time. xx

AFM..haven't slept except a couple small naps. I'm way too paranoid to sleep. As you know, LO got her 3rd jabs yesterday and now she's miserable with a fever. I know that's quite "normal" to happen with these, but I'm extra scared because I had a baby sister who died of SIDS just after getting her 3rd jabs at nearly 5 months old. :( My mother swears that's what caused it..of course, we'll never know..and everyone is saying theres no link to DTaP and SIDS, but it still sticks with me. I've watched her all night long..and even now. She's sleeping a little but still has a fever in spite of the meds. Ohh a mothers job is not an easy one!


----------



## zzypeg

awww tiny, so cute. we got our dog when he was about 3 or 4 and he's now abut 7. he is sooo lovely and he loves the baby and she really loves him too..loves touching him and always has loads of smiles and laughs for him, it's so cute when dogs and babies are friends
xxx


----------



## zzypeg

PLB, baby yoga is fun, we all sit round in a circle and the babies lie on beanbags, we do some massage and stretchs on the babies and then some yoga moves and exercise as mums and for some using the baby as a weight. all followed by some relaxation at the end xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Abbey still isn't well :hugs: Tristan has his last ones today until he is 1!

zzypeg yeh they are great! :) Your dogs a cutie!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks xx

Aww zzy, that sounds fun..and productive at the same time :)


----------



## KittyVentura

OMFG!

I just think I worked out why Belvitas are so filling. Just found a bit of wood in one. :haha: I'd complain but I love them so much I don't even care lol.

I'm super jealous of all the dog pics. I want our dog now... we're getting a Weimaraner puppy after the next baby and a Szchnauzer (sp?). I'd love to rehome but I want our first dogs to grow up with the children so will get puppies first.

LOVE dogs xx


----------



## Bee26

hey hey,
Hope your all ok today 
PLB - sorry to hear you have a poorly one, hope she feels better soon x
Kitty - i have a friend who used diet pills, yeah she lost 10 stone, but put it back on once she stopped them. Your doing it properly and will maintain it and be healthy x

Well my back is killing,did rosemary connelly workout last night and something used muscles i didnt know i had and now im sore!

Having a nightmare with my mum at the mo - its a looooong story, but basically she lives in France, my dad left her a yr ago and shes been a raging alcoholic for the last 4 years, a heavy drinker for 10. She and I have always had a very heated relationship, we are all redheads and firery! She used to get so drunk and just verbally abuse me, and then say she couldnt remember doing it. Anyway, shes taken my dad leaving really really hard and is just pissed all the time. She tried to kill herself a week before i had charlie, then again 2 weeks ago and the last 3 nights ive had her on the phone screaming at me, telling me im a shit daughter, abusing my OH etc etc I havent been out to see her since Charlie was born as its very isolated, she is on heavy duty anti depressants, anti psychotics and i dont want to go out there and put charlie in that situation. She has been over here 5 times tho, as I feel better about being in my space, where its my rules and its familiar. I just dont know what to do anymore - ive spent hours on the phone to her listening to her cry and scream every day for the last year but cant help feel resentful towards her for all the shit shes put me through whilst pregnant and when i was nursing my baby, and the awful awful things shes said to me. Oh sorry girls, i guess i just needed to vent a bit. Tra la la.

Anyway, off for a long walk with little bear now, to stop him throwing hiis toys across the lounge and grinding this mornings toast into the carpet!!

xx


----------



## ricschick

plb ah poor baby have you tried iburofen i find that brillant for reducing temps??
bb sorry tristan is being irratable as plb said just take it a day at a time and sleep when he is sleeping!! 
kitty your friend is so silly and weldone to you for doing it the right way!! she will be bigger in the long run where as you'll be slim and healthy!!! 
sorry if ive missed anything my brain doesnt work anymore and after 4 children i can barely remember my name or any of theirs for that matter lol
well brekkie was 2 weetabix exercise will be hoovering and mopping the floors! xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

KittyVentura said:


> OMFG!
> 
> I just think I worked out why Belvitas are so filling. Just found a bit of wood in one. :haha: I'd complain but I love them so much I don't even care lol.
> 
> I'm super jealous of all the dog pics. I want our dog now... we're getting a Weimaraner puppy after the next baby and a Szchnauzer (sp?). I'd love to rehome but I want our first dogs to grow up with the children so will get puppies first.
> 
> LOVE dogs xx


You sure it wasn't an oat stalk? :rofl:


----------



## ricschick

Bee26 said:


> hey hey,
> Hope your all ok today
> PLB - sorry to hear you have a poorly one, hope she feels better soon x
> Kitty - i have a friend who used diet pills, yeah she lost 10 stone, but put it back on once she stopped them. Your doing it properly and will maintain it and be healthy x
> 
> Well my back is killing,did rosemary connelly workout last night and something used muscles i didnt know i had and now im sore!
> 
> Having a nightmare with my mum at the mo - its a looooong story, but basically she lives in France, my dad left her a yr ago and shes been a raging alcoholic for the last 4 years, a heavy drinker for 10. She and I have always had a very heated relationship, we are all redheads and firery! She used to get so drunk and just verbally abuse me, and then say she couldnt remember doing it. Anyway, shes taken my dad leaving really really hard and is just pissed all the time. She tried to kill herself a week before i had charlie, then again 2 weeks ago and the last 3 nights ive had her on the phone screaming at me, telling me im a shit daughter, abusing my OH etc etc I havent been out to see her since Charlie was born as its very isolated, she is on heavy duty anti depressants, anti psychotics and i dont want to go out there and put charlie in that situation. She has been over here 5 times tho, as I feel better about being in my space, where its my rules and its familiar. I just dont know what to do anymore - ive spent hours on the phone to her listening to her cry and scream every day for the last year but cant help feel resentful towards her for all the shit shes put me through whilst pregnant and when i was nursing my baby, and the awful awful things shes said to me. Oh sorry girls, i guess i just needed to vent a bit. Tra la la.
> 
> Anyway, off for a long walk with little bear now, to stop him throwing hiis toys across the lounge and grinding this mornings toast into the carpet!!
> 
> xx

sorry hun we posted at the same time!
i no exactly how you feel my mum is also an alcoholic who abuses me and lets me down left right and center and ive come to realise that she is a very selfish person who will never change so ive cut her out of mine and my childrens life i dont want my children growing up with her shit and her putting them through what i went through ive realised she will never change ive not spoken to her in 4 months she let me down when ellie had her tonsils out and decided to get drunk instead of being there for me and helping me with the baby. hun i no its hard but you need to think of yourself no one can change her she has to do it for herself! :hugs:


----------



## KittyVentura

brunettebimbo said:


> KittyVentura said:
> 
> 
> OMFG!
> 
> I just think I worked out why Belvitas are so filling. Just found a bit of wood in one. :haha: I'd complain but I love them so much I don't even care lol.
> 
> I'm super jealous of all the dog pics. I want our dog now... we're getting a Weimaraner puppy after the next baby and a Szchnauzer (sp?). I'd love to rehome but I want our first dogs to grow up with the children so will get puppies first.
> 
> LOVE dogs xx
> 
> 
> You sure it wasn't an oat stalk? :rofl:Click to expand...

I don't think so. Was like a really thick bit of sawdust, couldn't chew it xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:sick:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

claire..yeah just sent hubby to go get ibuprofen now :) her temp is 38 C under her arm..cant remember how much u add to it to get the most accurate temp

ETA: looked itup..you add 0.5 C to an axillary (under arm) temp to get the accurate temp. Just in case anyone wondered lol


----------



## peanut56

Bee, I don't have any advice, but I'm so sorry you're having to go through that. :hugs:
Am I the only one here who has a poofy lap dog?? :haha: When we decided to get a dog a couple of years ago I wanted a Rottweiler and OH wanted a Pomeranian. (I know, we were totally backwards, usually you would think the guy would want the big tough dog!) Long story short, he won and we have a Pomeranian. I'll post a picture later, right now I'm on my phone (it's only 6am here!) and plan on attempting to go back to sleep for a bit. 
I have weight watchers today. After the week I have had, there's no way I haven't gained, so that sucks. But it's my own fault!


----------



## peanut56

Oh and Kitty, I have a friend similar to yours except she lost her weight by paying $1500/month for "vitamin injections" and she ate next to nothing and worked out 7 days a week. As soon as she stopped the injections the weight poured back on. I didn't feel bad for her either, because she gloated the entire time she was losing her weight! Don't let your friend bother you, she will more than likely gain it all back and you won't, you'll be looking fabulous, like you already do! :)


----------



## ricschick

well have hoovered and hoovered the stairs cleared under the sofas and mopped the floor now im eating honey on toast!yummy!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

woohoo..the fever has broken :D

Claire, yay! You prob burned lots of cals :)

Hope you get some more sleep, peanut

Beth..i'm sorry, I must have missed your post until now. I'm sooo sorry you're having to deal with your mom like this. I can sort of relate. My mom used to be a great one..until I confessed to her that my step dad had been abusing me for 7 years..and she didn't react at all. I'm pretty sure now that she knew about it all along. Anyway super long story short, she also has drowned her sorrows in alcohol and spent a lot of it verbally abusing me and my brothers. I know its hard to just "let go" of it all and try to have any kind of relationship..and its also so hard to NOT have a relationship. It's only natural for us to crave the love of our mothers in spite of it all. It's so sad when that just can't happen without pain and torment. Sorry for the rambling...just know and reassure yourself that the only good thing that can come of it is the fact that you now know what NOT to do in raising your son. You're a great mom and he loves you very much <3


----------



## Louise23

#tooooo many pages togo over but is there awii fit chjallengethis week~?

I joined a gytoday only got 20mins on bike thounas my lil 2 hated the day nursery there :'(mum will have them tmoro 

Im doing well thou !!:D


----------



## charlotte-xo

hi ladies,

sorry not been posting much. =(

ive just cant get in the right frame of mind this week, i really really want to loose weight desperately but i just cant get motivated.
oh has booked a hotel this valentines weekend im dreading it, its got a swimming pool and jacuzzi i just dont want to get in a swimsuit i feel like a fat stretch marked whale!!

ive not done to bad with the diet side of things its just exercise 

today ive had
belvitas
cuppa tea
ww meal 
cheese string
for tea im having pasta 

hopeveveryones well 

<3


----------



## aliss

Okay I MUST workout today :) During Alex's nap. It's been 2 weeks and my throat infection is gone. This morning's breakfast is coffee LOL. Making chinese stir fry pork for dinner (I used to work in a Chinese restaurant and can make a wicked pork stir fry if I say so myself)


----------



## Bee26

aliss said:


> Okay I MUST workout today :) During Alex's nap. It's been 2 weeks and my throat infection is gone. This morning's breakfast is coffee LOL. Making chinese stir fry pork for dinner (I used to work in a Chinese restaurant and can make a wicked pork stir fry if I say so myself)

i eat lots of stir fry as they a really healthy meal - would you mind sharing your recipe???? xx


----------



## aliss

Bee26 said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Okay I MUST workout today :) During Alex's nap. It's been 2 weeks and my throat infection is gone. This morning's breakfast is coffee LOL. Making chinese stir fry pork for dinner (I used to work in a Chinese restaurant and can make a wicked pork stir fry if I say so myself)
> 
> i eat lots of stir fry as they a really healthy meal - would you mind sharing your recipe???? xxClick to expand...

Sure!

I do it mostly from memory but:

I take 0.5kg pork loin (count out 3oz for myself after done cooking)
Slice it thinly (1cm thick strips) and marinate overnight or for 6-8 hours in my sauce: (1 tsp sesame oil, 1 tbsp soy sauce, 1 tsp brown sugar splenda, a bit of chicken broth, 1 tsp cornstarch)

Lay the meat flat on a baking tray with foil and place it at the top of the oven - broil until it is crisy (flip and crisp the other side)

Then I heat up the wok or very large iron pan with 1 tbsp sesame oil, quickly fry 1/2 sliced onion (about 5 min) 1 sliced clove garlic (about 1 min), throw in 3 cups of steamed fresh veggies (I use 1 cup broccoli, 1 cup fresh green beans, snow peas, really anything works!)

Then I toss the meat into the stir fried veggies. 

Served with steamed jasmine rice :)

I count & weigh out 3oz of the pork, unlimited veggies (usually 1.5 cup), and then 1/2 cup weighed steamed rice. OH eats the rest lol


----------



## Bee26

aliss said:


> Bee26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Okay I MUST workout today :) During Alex's nap. It's been 2 weeks and my throat infection is gone. This morning's breakfast is coffee LOL. Making chinese stir fry pork for dinner (I used to work in a Chinese restaurant and can make a wicked pork stir fry if I say so myself)
> 
> i eat lots of stir fry as they a really healthy meal - would you mind sharing your recipe???? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Sure!
> 
> I do it mostly from memory but:
> 
> I take 0.5kg pork loin (count out 3oz for myself after done cooking)
> Slice it thinly (1cm thick strips) and marinate overnight or for 6-8 hours in my sauce: (1 tsp sesame oil, 1 tbsp soy sauce, 1 tsp brown sugar splenda, a bit of chicken broth, 1 tsp cornstarch)
> 
> Lay the meat flat on a baking tray with foil and place it at the top of the oven - broil until it is crisy (flip and crisp the other side)
> 
> Then I heat up the wok or very large iron pan with 1 tbsp sesame oil, quickly fry 1/2 sliced onion (about 5 min) 1 sliced clove garlic (about 1 min), throw in 3 cups of steamed fresh veggies (I use 1 cup broccoli, 1 cup fresh green beans, snow peas, really anything works!)
> 
> Then I toss the meat into the stir fried veggies.
> 
> Served with steamed jasmine rice :)
> 
> I count & weigh out 3oz of the pork, unlimited veggies (usually 1.5 cup), and then 1/2 cup weighed steamed rice. OH eats the rest lolClick to expand...

MMMM sounds lovely - the reason i asked is cause i usually buy a packet sauce and although they are low fat, they all taste the same and fancied doing it from scratch - i dont buy any other pre made sauces for anything else so dont know why I do for stir fry lol...thanks for that hun xxx


----------



## aliss

Oh yeah, the packet sauces aren't great or authentic.

Here's one that I use, it's 100% authentic:
https://www.food.com/recipe/szechuan-sauce-147645

All the ingredients last a very long time in the fridge/cupboard so just stock up on it and I do it once a week at least. We also have tons of Chinese grocery stores here (I live on the pacific coast) so sometimes I use those sauces that are premade but they are straight from China.


----------



## brunettebimbo

FFS what a day!!
Tristan has cried most of the day, I'm tearful and feel like joining him! My Mum and Big Sister have had a huge row. I'm knackered and know I'm gonna have a bad night coz Tristan has had his jabs today!
I think a bath and a good cry is in order tonight when Hubby gets home!

On the food front, I've barely eaten a thing!


----------



## aliss

Aw hun :( Hopefully tonight goes better. When Alex had his 8 week shots he cried allll night, but not with the 2nd set at 4 months. Hope you get through the night.


----------



## peanut56

aliss that sounds delicious, I hope you don't mind me stealing that recipe! 
Also, it's a bit late, but here are a couple of pictures of my dog.
The first one is him as a puppy. Second one is him graduating from obedience school. It's actually more of my husband's dog...it's quite funny seeing this big tradesman walking and cuddling this poofy lap dog. :haha:
I'm weighing in in a couple of hours and I'm scared! I predict a half pound gain.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Aliss, I hate feeling this way :(

Peanut your dog is cute :D


----------



## aliss

Of course not peanut! Good luck with your weigh in!! What a cutie, esp with his grad hat :haha:

I have a Shiba Inu.
 



Attached Files:







63505_10150351722750317_542980316_16347910_4521364_n.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 2









Simba and Bella.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cute :)


----------



## ricschick

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> woohoo..the fever has broken :D
> 
> Claire, yay! You prob burned lots of cals :)
> 
> Hope you get some more sleep, peanut
> 
> Beth..i'm sorry, I must have missed your post until now. I'm sooo sorry you're having to deal with your mom like this. I can sort of relate. My mom used to be a great one..until I confessed to her that my step dad had been abusing me for 7 years..and she didn't react at all. I'm pretty sure now that she knew about it all along. Anyway super long story short, she also has drowned her sorrows in alcohol and spent a lot of it verbally abusing me and my brothers. I know its hard to just "let go" of it all and try to have any kind of relationship..and its also so hard to NOT have a relationship. It's only natural for us to crave the love of our mothers in spite of it all. It's so sad when that just can't happen without pain and torment. Sorry for the rambling...just know and reassure yourself that the only good thing that can come of it is the fact that you now know what NOT to do in raising your son. You're a great mom and he loves you very much <3

im so sorry hun that you had to go through that there are some evil people on this planet! and to top it all off the attitude of your mum, your very right in what you say about wanting the love of our mother ive always craved that and hoped she would change (shes been an alcoholic from when i was born) and i have only just come to terms with the fact that il never get the mum that i want so instead of her continuously hurting me and my children ive had o cut all ties:nope:
but hey we are much better parents then they could ever be!!!!:hugs:


----------



## peanut56

Aww I love Shiba Inu's! Very cute :)


----------



## ricschick

cute doggies!!!!


----------



## Lydiarose

I LOVEE THIS THREAD!
i am and have been seriouslly strugaling/obsessed with my weight now sinse i was 30 weeks pregnant i used to be a size 6/8 and between 8 - 9 stone max.1 week post partum i was 13 stone 5 :( i could not stand the way i looked i tried lots of walking and healthy eating but with slip ups and reached 11 8 in 2 and a half months ive been doing atkins now for just over a week and i am 1 2 so have lost 6iibs.however its fluctuating between 11 2 and 3 and half the last few days which is making me feel like absolute shit i had the mirinea coil fitted last week and am bleading alot so maybe thats why?? :(


----------



## zzypeg

Louise23 said:


> #tooooo many pages togo over but is there awii fit chjallengethis week~?
> 
> I joined a gytoday only got 20mins on bike thounas my lil 2 hated the day nursery there :'(mum will have them tmoro
> 
> Im doing well thou !!:D

hey hey...yes Wii fit challenge is Rhythm Boxing this week hun.....although noone has done it yet, including me so maybe we should postpone it til next week when we have our full numbers back...haven't seen much of choc ann Newlywed is away so maybe it would be more fun to wait? up to you all though? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## aliss

Lydiarose said:


> I LOVEE THIS THREAD!
> i am and have been seriouslly strugaling/obsessed with my weight now sinse i was 30 weeks pregnant i used to be a size 6/8 and between 8 - 9 stone max.1 week post partum i was 13 stone 5 :( i could not stand the way i looked i tried lots of walking and healthy eating but with slip ups and reached 11 8 in 2 and a half months ive been doing atkins now for just over a week and i am 1 2 so have lost 6iibs.however its fluctuating between 11 2 and 3 and half the last few days which is making me feel like absolute shit i had the mirinea coil fitted last week and am bleading alot so maybe thats why?? :(

Hi welcome :)

Atkins, from what I understand, is very low carb which will result in an initial water weight drop that is more than regular programs (because of the induction period). The fluctuation you are now experiencing is very normal (again water levels fluctuating). The mirenia coil and subsquent bleeding will also have an effect. I would suggest doing a once-a-week weigh in reather than every few days, so your mind doesn't go crazy :) Good luck.


----------



## peanut56

Welcome Lydiarose!! Try not to worry about your weight fluctuating like that, it can be up 5 pounds one day and back down the next...it's really frustrating though, so I know how you feel. You could be retaining water...I don't know anything about the coil, but I would think it could be possibly affecting it as well.
ETA: What aliss said. LOL


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

cute pets! We have a husky and an evil cat lol
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/38892_471028559808_690444808_6345097_2238481_n.jpg

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/31095_442402314808_690444808_5586655_3777544_n.jpg


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome Lydia!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cute! :) Does your Husky moult alot?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

OMG yessss..so much. When we went from winter to summer, the hair was everywhere.

Its still coming out..so I'm wondering if that's an all-the-time thing for him..?


----------



## brunettebimbo

My Lab moults pretty much all year round! :(


----------



## KittyVentura

I feel left out with the doggies so here are my planned dogs lol.

Bella the Weimaraner and Colin the Schnauzer ;)

xx
 



Attached Files:







WeimaranerGianni3Months.JPG
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2









schnauzer.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Lydiarose

aww thankyou! really aliss? did you read this or? that makes me feel more confident xxx


----------



## aliss

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> OMG yessss..so much. When we went from winter to summer, the hair was everywhere.
> 
> Its still coming out..so I'm wondering if that's an all-the-time thing for him..?

My Shiba is related to the Husky (both spitz dogs as you can compare), they molt allll the time!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I hate it...the hair even blows onto my laundry lol....no matter how much we brush him. The poor groomer was covered in his hair last time we took him. :haha:

Aww kitty..they're cute! lol


----------



## ricschick

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> cute pets! We have a husky and an evil cat lol
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/38892_471028559808_690444808_6345097_2238481_n.jpg
> 
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/31095_442402314808_690444808_5586655_3777544_n.jpg

wow my cat and your cat are long lost twins!lol


----------



## ricschick

Welcome Lydia!


----------



## aliss

Lydiarose said:


> aww thankyou! really aliss? did you read this or? that makes me feel more confident xxx

Aside from the last 5lbs right now after my pregnancy, I've been maintaining my 45lb weight loss for over 7 years!! And I've been doing bodybuilding the past 3- so I've spent a loooooot of time reading about nutrition, exercise, etc. :thumbup:


----------



## peanut56

I love huskies!!! I'm very jealous!


----------



## zzypeg

hi lydia..welcome to the madhouse..lol. oh wow this has gone doggy crazy...good job I love dogs!! they are the best, everyone's are so cute. xxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

My Cat looks similiar too!! :rofl:


Good job I've barely eaten today, my tea comes to 1001 calories!! :rofl:


----------



## peanut56

I have a cat too. His name is Captain Meowington (we just call him The Captain) and he's 10. He's also a big fatty.


----------



## aliss

peanut is your cat bigger than your dog?!??!! :rofl:


----------



## ricschick

brunettebimbo said:


> My Cat looks similiar too!! :rofl:
> View attachment 166926
> 
> 
> Good job I've barely eaten today, my tea comes to 1001 calories!! :rofl:

wow what are you eating lard on toast lol

isnt it funny how black and white cats all tent to the the whitetriangle on their faces. sweet


----------



## charlotte-xo

hello everyone,

welcome lydia :hi: everyones lovely here.
peanut 56--your cats adorable
brunettebimbo--hope your feeling better :hugs: and tristans ok now.
peace love baby--i love huskys =) there so fluffy, do they malt much??
kitty--good choices their lovely dogs. 
ive got a black lab who malts all the time constantly hoovering because of her hairs. they get attatched to everything to.

<3


----------



## Lydiarose

would anyone be okay with me posting some before after and now photos? x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Of course :)


----------



## charlotte-xo

forgot to ask weres newlywed77?? not seen any posts lately

<3


----------



## brunettebimbo

ricschick said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> My Cat looks similiar too!! :rofl:
> View attachment 166926
> 
> 
> Good job I've barely eaten today, my tea comes to 1001 calories!! :rofl:
> 
> wow what are you eating lard on toast lol
> 
> isnt it funny how black and white cats all tent to the the whitetriangle on their faces. sweetClick to expand...

Funny we all have Black and White cats! :lol:

Corned Beef Hash :lol:


----------



## charlotte-xo

Lydiarose said:


> would anyone be okay with me posting some before after and now photos? x

go for it :thumbup:

<3


----------



## brunettebimbo

charlotte-xo said:


> forgot to ask weres newlywed77?? not seen any posts lately
> 
> <3

She's at her parents :)


----------



## aliss

Lydiarose said:


> would anyone be okay with me posting some before after and now photos? x

Yes of course! I think some of us have them in here somewhere, this thread sort of exploded lol


----------



## charlotte-xo

brunettebimbo said:


> charlotte-xo said:
> 
> 
> forgot to ask weres newlywed77?? not seen any posts lately
> 
> <3
> 
> She's at her parents :)Click to expand...

ooh thankyou.

just a question hope you dont mind...do you find its better to count calories whilst dieting is it more effective. ive never tried it before.

<3


----------



## ricschick

corn beef hash yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!well worth the calorie content lol

pics we love pics!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh, you don't realise how many calories things have in until you look into it!
I'd recommend joining myfitnesspal.com :)


----------



## aliss

charlotte-xo said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlotte-xo said:
> 
> 
> forgot to ask weres newlywed77?? not seen any posts lately
> 
> <3
> 
> She's at her parents :)Click to expand...
> 
> ooh thankyou.
> 
> just a question hope you dont mind...do you find its better to count calories whilst dieting is it more effective. ive never tried it before.
> 
> <3Click to expand...

I've been counting calories for 7 years and believe me, it works!

Myfitnesspal is my favourite now because it has a lot of local Canadian products on it that aren't available on most counters. Not sure about the UK. I have the link to "my" myfitnesspal on my signature if you are curious to see. You can click to see my yesterday


----------



## ricschick

charlotte-xo said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlotte-xo said:
> 
> 
> forgot to ask weres newlywed77?? not seen any posts lately
> 
> <3
> 
> She's at her parents :)Click to expand...
> 
> ooh thankyou.
> 
> just a question hope you dont mind...do you find its better to count calories whilst dieting is it more effective. ive never tried it before.
> 
> <3Click to expand...

i watch what i eat calorie wise and try to stick to around 1300 which is quite easy for me but i also look at how much saturated fat the food has init as saturated fat goes straight to your fat cells and has no goodness at all!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

brunettebimbo said:


> Yeh, you don't realise how many calories things have in until you look into it!
> I'd recommend joining myfitnesspal.com :)

i think ill do that thankyou =)..


----------



## aliss

Here's my yesterday food diary to show you how easy it is. My target is 1400-1500

https://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/aliss84?date=2011-02-08


----------



## charlotte-xo

thanks ladiess =)
im joining up now.

wow aliss you eat super healthy i wish i was that good.
<3


----------



## zzypeg

charlotte-xo said:


> forgot to ask weres newlywed77?? not seen any posts lately
> 
> <3

she's gone to stay with her parents xxx


----------



## zzypeg

yeah..before and now pictures!! go for it...I was thinking the other day, I wish had I taken some before pictures but I was too ashamed, I wouldn't mind now. it's amazing how a few pounds can make you feel more confident. I find that when I loose weight and lower calories I get a big de-bloat of my tummy, which makes me feel better. I think it's coz I try and fill up on fruit and veg rather than refined carbs...like I used to xxxxxxxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Ooooh BB. I LOVE Corned Beef Hash. It's one of my all time favourites... gutted it has so many cals in though. Poo

Oh and Welcome Lydia Rose. If you look back at the first few pages many of us posted some pics of us xx


----------



## aliss

What's corned beef hash?


----------



## zzypeg

Extra Chin, free to a good home...fairly new, only about 1 year old. very well looked after and has been well fed.

Will consider a swap for a pair of visible Hip Bones.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zzypeg

aliss said:


> What's corned beef hash?

horrid...that's what it is..:rofl:

sorry to all you ladies that like it- bad childhood memories.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Louise23

charlotte-xo said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Yeh, you don't realise how many calories things have in until you look into it!
> I'd recommend joining myfitnesspal.com :)
> 
> i think ill do that thankyou =)..Click to expand...

I also agree u should join! Im loving it! I know what im eating and wrighting it down for all to see makes me not wanna eat bad stuff :D haha
My MFP food diary isalso in my signature.. if u wanna click the link. feel free to add me


----------



## Louise23

zzypeg said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> What's corned beef hash?
> 
> horrid...that's what it is..:rofl:
> 
> sorry to all you ladies that like it- bad childhood memories.
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I also hateit.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

hahaha @ our cats looking alike :haha:

Corned beef hash..yuck!!! Also bad childhood memories LOL


----------



## Lydiarose

Please anyone else feel free to add theres im so nervous!!

This is me before 4 years ago at 7 stone 6iibs

This is me just before i got my bfp at around 9 stone this is the weight i want to be back to!

This is me at 37 weeks around 13 - 14 stone :(

Last month at 8 weeks post partum and 12stone :(
 



Attached Files:







4826_1157446290118_1046562514_30479517_5289957_n.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 7









19045_1190572638256_1046562514_30600378_2217600_n.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 6









167934_1778300775358_1174545687_32130635_243254_n.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5









34802_1778296015239_1174545687_32130614_1872063_n.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 6









06012011015.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lydiarose

carrying on

This is me again at 8 weeks post partum

and this is me now just taken at 11stone 2
 



Attached Files:







06012011034.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3









09022011221.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3









09022011222.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2









09022011225.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lydiarose

1st ones 8 weeks the rest are now still not happy but getting very VERY slowly :( grrr so frustrating!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Lydia, you are gorgeous!!! In every pic :)


----------



## zzypeg

hey that picture of you on the beach..I remember you from one of the forums, lol, you look fab to me thanks for the photos..keep up the good work. you are in the right place for support and tips. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## aliss

Lydiarose said:


> 1st ones 8 weeks the rest are now still not happy but getting very VERY slowly :( grrr so frustrating!!!

You're just about where I started at too. It's slow going for the first few months (ie 6) post-partum for many. It took me 6 months just to go down from 141 to 130. Long-lasting changes take time. You are also still dealing with uterus swelling and excess fluid. Trust your body and let it take it's time. Good luck!


----------



## charlotte-xo

dont worry lydia youll get there hun , you look fab on all of your pics =)

<3


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's hard to remember we're still postpartum..we have to be patient with our bodies. Unfortunately lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Charlotte..adorable pic of Alfie!


----------



## charlotte-xo

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Charlotte..adorable pic of Alfie!

aw thanks peace love baby. hes such a cutie =)
your lo is gorgeous by the way, 

<3


----------



## Bee26

evening my fellow fat bashers!
Welcome lydia rose - you should def use my fitness pal - its amazing. Oh and i dont know if anyone told you, we have weekly weigh in on fridays.

Im having a good week so far, lots of walking, aerobics every night and eating well - better bloody well pay off for friday!! Im saving my treat day for sunday, going to my mother in laws for a FAT roast - cant wait!!! Hope your all having a lovely evening.

Love the dogs, i want a collie as have grown up with them plus others - We have a black cat called Izzy now, and Charlie loves her.

xxx


----------



## choc

Hi ladies, haven't been on cos I've been so poorly, food poisoning I think, I'll spare you the gory details. Luckily DH took the day off to look after Aidan, no way I could have done it and my mum is coming tomorrow as I still haven't eaten and am very weak. 

Gutted I missed the wii fit challenge, who won?


----------



## zzypeg

hi choc...noone won the Wii fit challenge,oz noone done it!! lol I think maybe we should defer it to next week as numbers are a bit thin, I said this earlier and mentioned that we hadn't heard from you today!! and Allie is away so maybe if people don't mind we could do it next week? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Sorry you're ill Choc - Feel better!

Aliss - Corned Beef Hash is basically, fryed potato chunks with onion and corned beef all mixed together. Sounds horrid but is lush I swear... add some ketchup... NOM. I had bad memories of it as a child too but I remember it with mashed potato and tomato in... MIL made it the way I've listed and it quickly became a favourite meal xx


----------



## Bee26

So have we lost any of the group then?


----------



## choc

zzypeg said:


> hi choc...noone won the Wii fit challenge,oz noone done it!! lol I think maybe we should defer it to next week as numbers are a bit thin, I said this earlier and mentioned that we hadn't heard from you today!! and Allie is away so maybe if people don't mind we could do it next week? xxxxxxxxxx

yeah save it for next week! i feel rotten, going back to bed, night xx


----------



## zzypeg

:hugs::sleep: night night..hope you feel better soon xxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte-xo

choc hope you feel better :hugs: n'night.

bee fat bashers :haha:

im glad your all doing well im doing absoloutley pants this week i just cant get motivated,
but im going to kick my arse into gear im sick of being a fat lazy lump.
i wish i could afford a tummy tuck or lipo and cheat my way back to thinness lol.

<3


----------



## zzypeg

well, i am off to bed too...LO in bed fast asleep, DH in romania....beggar all on TV and i am tired, if i stay up i will only eat lol, I have been soooo good today! I can't read my book incase i wake Yvaine up with the lamp so i may have a few hands of cards on my nintendo DS. lol. night night xxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte-xo

think im off 2 n'night 

<3


----------



## aliss

Aaw that sounds kind of tasty but off limits! lol!

Everyone going to bed? That's too bad, what am I going to do during LO's 1pm nap? lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

11 pm here..been up since 2 am this morning! How the hell am I awake? Haven't even had coffee...tho it's sounding good now. LO's temp is going back up..so gonna be another long night. 

I'm still here, Aliss! 

I've had a Medium Day as had a cup of the pasta dish MIL made..it's honestly just TOO good too pass up. And I needed some cals..feeling pretty weak.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Choc, sorry you're poorly....feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## aliss

You're overtired :rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Guess so. Wonder how many cals I'm burning :haha:


----------



## peanut56

So I weighed in and lost 2 pounds! :happydance:
Not sure how that happened since I was pretty bad this week, but I'll take it!


----------



## aliss

peanut56 said:


> So I weighed in and lost 2 pounds! :happydance:
> Not sure how that happened since I was pretty bad this week, but I'll take it!

Congrats :flower: Stick to it!


----------



## KittyVentura

Yay Peanut. You've hit your first 10lb milestone. Bloody well done xx


----------



## ricschick

welldone peanut!!!

choc i hope you feel better in the morning!! night yummy mummies xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hubby just took our 11 yr old daughter to the hospital..she's having sharp pains in her one side behind her ribs..sounds just like when she had pneumonia a while back. Ugh! I hate feeling this helpless. Not sure why I'm posting this in our diet thread..but yall are my friends!

I'm sure she'll be fine. It's just nervewrecking. Waiting on his call..


----------



## peanut56

Sorry to hear that PeaceLoveBaby. I hope everything is okay. :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks peanut...he's called a couple of times so far. Dr thinks probably pneumonia but waiting on xrays. She's on a drip for the pain and is all giggly so it must be working lol. 

Btw, congrats on your weight loss! That's awesome :D


----------



## aliss

Oh honey I'm so sorry :( What a scary thought!!! Hope you hear the results soon.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Just got the call from hubby..he says that xrays and bloodwork all came back fine (thank goodness!!!!) and doc is saying it's pleurisy (inflammation of the lung lining) ..its treatable and hopefully won't last long, poor girl. They're sending her home soon. Can't wait to see her.

Nearly 4 am 0_o My body is gonna crash soon


----------



## aliss

Glad it's not pneumonia!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes..whewww! Ok, going to wait for them to get home, so I can sleep. Babys due a feed in 2 hrs. Oh man!


----------



## peanut56

Yay! That's good news. :)


----------



## Bee26

Morning girls,

Peanut - WOOOOHOOOO - well done hun, thats fab, bet your well chuffed!

PLB - ah hun, what a scare, really home shes ok and you get some sleep, bet your floored.

Well, im up early, my little man had decided 5.45 is his favourite time to get up. Im hoping he will have a nap soon so I can get showered etc

Have a good day xxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning lovelies! BnB wouldn't let me on here on my phone yesterday!! Have had soooooo many pages to catch up on!! Welcome lydiarose, good to have you on board!! 
Brandy I hope your daughter is ok!! What a scary time! And I hope you're managing to get some rest!!!! 
Peanut, fab stuff chick, well done!!!!!
Choc, I hope you are feeling better! 

Apologies to the million and one things I haven't replied to, I just can't remember them all!!!

I've been very good with eating, we've got some worries going on here (as some of you may have seen on Facebook) and usually I munch when worried but haven't at all!! But not had much time for exercise as we've been busy visiting family and friends while we are here!! I'll have to weigh in on Saturday when I get home instead of Friday! 

And Ooooh, cool about postponing the wii challenge!! 

Right, time to get showered! Will catch up again later!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well Done Peanut!
PLB I hope your daughter is ok!
Newly - :hugs:

So after such a bad day yesterday I sat and munched Chocolate Hobnobs! I don't feel too bad, I needed it, my head was so far up my backside.
I feel so much better this morning, Tristan's jabs must have knocked him out! He slept 9pm - 3.45am then 4am - 6.45am! I feel so much better for having that sleep! :)

KV your corned beef hash sounds more unhealthy than mine! :rofl: I boil some potatoes, drain some water, chuck in onion, corned beef, carrots, oxo and some gravy granuals and let it all "mush" up a bit and hey presto! GORGEOUS! You have to have it with Daddies Brown Sauce though not tomatoe! :lol:


----------



## charlotte-xo

morning, helllooo newlywed did you have a nice time with the 'rents??

plb i hope your lo's ok :hugs: how scary

well done peanut

hope your feeling better choc


so far so good. belvitas for brekkie, think im goin out for dinner but im dtermined to just have a salad or soup.
going a walk with alfie in his moby wrap..does anyone know how many calories that burns hes 13 lb and we walk for like an hour.

hope everyones well


----------



## charlotte-xo

BB glad tristans ok. alfies having his next week im dreading it.
and mmmmm chocolate hobnobs its made me want 1 =(

<3


----------



## KittyVentura

Morning all. Really interested to know as well about calories burned while baby wearing.

Excited aboutthe weigh in tomorrow. Been really good and think I've lost. SO tempted to get on the scales today but I shall resist.

PLB - Hope your daughter is ok :hugs: xx


----------



## zzypeg

morning all...how does this day find us all?

Allie, hope everythings ok? :hugs:

Plb, sorry to hear your daughter is unwell, hope she is well again soon :hugs:

Peanut, Congratulations on your loss...your getting there now hun :happydance:


so today for those of us who weigh tomorrow is last chance saloon. lol.
going for a walk later this morning and going to do lots of housework and some wii fit later on..aswell as some good eating xxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte-xo

KittyVentura said:


> Morning all. Really interested to know as well about calories burned while baby wearing.
> 
> Excited aboutthe weigh in tomorrow. Been really good and think I've lost. SO tempted to get on the scales today but I shall resist.
> 
> PLB - Hope your daughter is ok :hugs: xx

it must be alot, alfie weighs a ton lol.

ive got a feeling aliss might know actually.

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

zzypeg said:


> morning all...how does this day find us all?
> 
> Allie, hope everythings ok? :hugs:
> 
> Plb, sorry to hear your daughter is unwell, hope she is well again soon :hugs:
> 
> Peanut, Congratulations on your loss...your getting there now hun :happydance:
> 
> 
> so today for those of us who weigh tomorrow is last chance saloon. lol.
> going for a walk later this morning and going to do lots of housework and some wii fit later on..aswell as some good eating xxxxxxx

im trying to make up for how crap ive done during the week today. time for some power walking me thinks!!

i hope ive lost ill be very dissapointed if ive stayed same or put on.

do you think youve lost this week..you sound like youve been doing really well

<3


----------



## brunettebimbo

MFP says 217 calories for 1 hour carrying 15lb ?


----------



## charlotte-xo

thanks bb

<3


----------



## brunettebimbo

No problemo!!

Right girlys I'm off to Baby Massage with my Scrummy Boy! I've got the HV coming this afternoon to talk weaning, I'm actually quite excited :D


----------



## Natasha2605

Hey girls,

I didn't know what the wii fit challenge was lol. It's cause you all talk to much and it takes too long to search the pages! Bunch of gossips, honestly!

How's everyone feeling about weigh in? I'm quite looking forward to it, just outta curiosity, I've been pretty good this week .

PLB - Hope your girl makes a speedy recovery!

I bought Belvitas the other day but keep forgetting to actually eat them, I only remember when I come onto this thread .. whoops xx


----------



## Bee26

Natasha2605 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I didn't know what the wii fit challenge was lol. It's cause you all talk to much and it takes too long to search the pages! Bunch of gossips, honestly!
> 
> How's everyone feeling about weigh in? I'm quite looking forward to it, just outta curiosity, I've been pretty good this week .
> 
> PLB - Hope your girl makes a speedy recovery!
> 
> I bought Belvitas the other day but keep forgetting to actually eat them, I only remember when I come onto this thread .. whoops xx

Im feeling good about tomorrow - Ive worked really hard this week, and kept my calories between 800 and 1200, and worked out every day. Im so hoping it pays off - am desperate to get on the scales but am going to wait!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning girls..although I've been up forever and a day! Managed 3 hrs of sleep after all that excitement. Bethy is doing alright..she's in a lot of pain though. They diagnosed it as pleurisy but said to watch for pneumonia. Baby was good at least..shes the only one who got a good sleep in lol.

Thanks ladies! :flower:

I'm kinda dreading tomorrows weigh-in now..I ate some junk food last night..frosted flakes and a few biscuits. I was way too hungry..and my day was waaaay too long! No excuse though. Grrrr. I guess I'll see tomorrow. I've still been weighing daily cuz I'm addicted..but haven't weighed today cuz I'm scared lol. I'll wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Terrilea

I'm dreading the weigh in too, the past 2 weigh ins i've only lost 1lb each week and i've been sticking to 1200 cals per day and going for an hour jog twice a week as well as a few walks with the pram, will be starting zumba too next week so hopefully that'll help shift some of this flab.
I'm getting scared now as my holiday is only 3months away!! x x


----------



## charlotte-xo

Terrilea said:


> I'm dreading the weigh in too, the past 2 weigh ins i've only lost 1lb each week and i've been sticking to 1200 cals per day and going for an hour jog twice a week as well as a few walks with the pram, will be starting zumba too next week so hopefully that'll help shift some of this flab.
> I'm getting scared now as my holiday is only 3months away!! x x

aw youll get there hun!!.. i bet youve done great.
youll LOVE zumba i go twice a week its so much fun.

ooh were you going on holiday??

<3


----------



## Lydiarose

right im getting reaLLY STRESSED NOW WEIGHED MYSELF THIS MORNING AND ITS 11 4!! So somhow even though i have been doing atkins religiously ive put ON 2 pounds?? im going to buy some aqua ban because im really sure its to do with the coil what do you lot think? so bloody dis heartend i thought i wouldve lost nearly a stone by now!! x


----------



## zzypeg

bb- I am hopeful, I will have lost, I have tried really hard this week so I should have! good luck with yours.

Natasha- We are doing the Wii fit challenge next week as choc was ill, Newlywed is away and I didn't get a chance and I thought the usual Wii people weren't about this much. but it's the rhythm boxing one. I will repost it next wednesday morning!! 

lydia- please don't stress, try not to weigh ever day, it really makes you go mad! for example it depends what time of day, what you are wearing, how much you have eaten or drunk and also how much you have been to the loo. try and stick to once a week ( or twice if you really can't manage it) first thing in the morning, wearing the same as you always do, you will get there. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :mrgreen:


----------



## zzypeg

did you have fun? we finished baby massage a couple of weeks ago, really enjoyed it! xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh love it! Tristan wasn't too keen today because he was hungry so we had to finish earlier!

Do you not have a group that's on every week?


----------



## ricschick

afternoon lovely ladies 
plb sorry you had a scare its so horrible when there ill isnt it i hope her pain eases soon and shes well again very soon!!! i hope you can catch up on some rest!
not sure what the scales will say tomorrow as af is here so not sure how much that affects things??? but have been good and am about to do my workout, im going to look for a zumba class near me too just to spice up the exercise routine lol
shreddies this morning so far and 2 cups of tea, well will be back soon after my workout lol xxx


----------



## zzypeg

no ours was a 4 week course, but we do go to baby yoga once a week now, that incorporates some of the baby massage...I did get a certificate though
\\:D/ xxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay :)

How is Baby Yoga?


----------



## ricschick

welldone on certificate!!!! 
just done my workout and now am knackered!!! what to have for lunch:shrug:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I had a sandwich and still hungry :(


----------



## Louise23

Hi all how we doing? Im doing great been to gym walkedto sainsburys (25mins) then to top of town with huuuuuge bags of shopping (15mins) befor eOH picked me up! Gonna do a bit of cleaning and treadmill and ive eaten sowell... 

belvitas (I FINALLY GOTSOME - and love them)
WWTagleteli bolognaise(SP:)with a huge pile of lettuce.


Feeling so good today.Hopefully when i weigh in tmoro ile have lost.im trying to lose 9lbs bymarch 5.. :blush: hope so!

ALSOBelvitas r a third off at sainsburys.. get a box for 1.52:D i got 4 boxes... stack up girls!!


----------



## aliss

Lydiarose said:


> right im getting reaLLY STRESSED NOW WEIGHED MYSELF THIS MORNING AND ITS 11 4!! So somhow even though i have been doing atkins religiously ive put ON 2 pounds?? im going to buy some aqua ban because im really sure its to do with the coil what do you lot think? so bloody dis heartend i thought i wouldve lost nearly a stone by now!! x

Yes don't weigh daily! It can (and SHOULD) take several months to lose a stone/14lbs at your size. You want to lose fat, not muscle. Stick to it! Slow and steady always wins the weight loss race.


----------



## aliss

No Belvitas here! :rofl:

Bought the 20 minute Weight Watchers family cookbook yesterday, look forward to some nice dinner recipes. I've really been on the ball the past few weeks (although I haven't been to the gym in 2 because of our sicknesses, just our 2 hour dog walks) so weigh-in should be interesting.

I'm aiming for 129, looks like I'm heading into the last 5lbs.


----------



## Louise23

I only did half hour on exercise bike then half hour on cross trainer.. but then i walked 25mins to sainsburys and 15mins bak to top of town with 6 big sjhopping bags to meet oh.. :dohh: thought me arms were gonna drop off :haha:

I said im doin well but i just had a bag of cesse&onion french fries :blush: hahaha still hope to lose tmoro.. tbheven if i only lose 1lb ill be more thn happy just aslong as i lose 
can only drem of bein 129lbs lol i was 233 last week. along way to go.


----------



## aliss

Glad to see you got in lots of exercise, congrats :)


----------



## Terrilea

charlotte-xo said:


> Terrilea said:
> 
> 
> I'm dreading the weigh in too, the past 2 weigh ins i've only lost 1lb each week and i've been sticking to 1200 cals per day and going for an hour jog twice a week as well as a few walks with the pram, will be starting zumba too next week so hopefully that'll help shift some of this flab.
> I'm getting scared now as my holiday is only 3months away!! x x
> 
> aw youll get there hun!!.. i bet youve done great.
> youll LOVE zumba i go twice a week its so much fun.
> 
> ooh were you going on holiday??
> 
> <3Click to expand...

I just thought i would have lost more than this by now, but i suppose i'm still losing weight even if it is only a 1lb per week!
We're going to Olu Deniz in turkey, it's gorge have been a few times with OH dreading the travelling with Ruby though:wacko: xx


----------



## RedRose

Aliss I had scrambled egg and wholemeal toast for breakfast instead of Belvitas :kiss:

I think I have put on weight again this week. I don't know if I can lose this weight to be honest. It's been over two weeks now since I started exercising and as much as I find that I enjoy doing it, I'm not losing weight.

I eat much smaller portions, cut out sugar in my tea and snack on fruit, veg, houmus, peanut butter and rice cakes instead of white bread, cake, biscuits and sugary cereal like I used to.

I had three beers on Monday night though, but that is honestly my only cheat and I don't think I've lost any weight at all.

I don't feel like I can reduce my calories any further or up the exercise while I'm still bfing. I don't know what to do.


----------



## aliss

RedRose, it took me 6 months to go from 141 to 130/129... 2 weeks is nothing at all :) It's not a race. You have to stick to it. I could have given up every week by now but remember it's for life :) 

At the end of the day it is calories in and calories out - remember that eating healthy might still be eating too much as well. That's why I use a calculator and a scale.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Measure yourself Hun, you could be gaining muscle but actually trimming down IYKWIM?


----------



## RedRose

Ha ha aliss you are right, when I read back what my snacks are it seems loads, I promise I don't eat all of the snacks in one day :lol: wow six months for 11lb, that's opened my eyes, I am expecting to lose at least a pound a week.

Bb, I haven't measured myself. I don't know if I would have built up any muscle yet but my hubby says I am looking more toned. So that's good.

Patience patience patience I guess.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I just had a nice snack and only 94 Calories!
2 Crisp Bakes with Hot Salsa! Yum!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girls :) We always get antsy on Thursdays lol..day before dreaded weigh-in! I think you've all done really well..no matter what the scale reads! You're committing to a healthier better life and that's priceless :hugs:

Well I've had a couple of 1 hr naps when baby sleeps. I'm still completely exhausted. I had a bad cheat just now too :( was too tired to even consider cooking and too hungry to skip, so had a kfc chicken burger :blush: Google tells me that's 481 cals :shock:


----------



## aliss

RedRose said:


> Ha ha aliss you are right, when I read back what my snacks are it seems loads, I promise I don't eat all of the snacks in one day :lol: wow six months for 11lb, that's opened my eyes, I am expecting to lose at least a pound a week.
> 
> Bb, I haven't measured myself. I don't know if I would have built up any muscle yet but my hubby says I am looking more toned. So that's good.
> 
> Patience patience patience I guess.

Yep 6 months for 11lbs! It's hard when you are so soon post-partum but it's also a matter of losing fat and not muscle! Slow & steady! It took me 1 year to lose my first 50ishlbs the first time I lost weight but it stayed off for 6 years!


----------



## brunettebimbo

PLB - Yum!!

Tristan is having ANOTHER growth spurt! He sleeps, feeds, sleeps again etc. I am so hungry!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180189_10150155903969809_690444808_8135591_5270384_n.jpg

This is my bicep workout lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: Mines the same today!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

it actually does work my arm lol..I just switched arms!

She looks like a lil boy here :haha: Aww


----------



## KittyVentura

Belvitas are £1 a box in ASDA atm ladies.

Think I've eaten all I'm going to today. Ian's away tonight so I'd be cooking just for me, would be after Fin's in bed normally but I have a friend over this eve and I hate eating when we have guests. So hopefully I've finished my day today on under 600 cals.

Breakfast - Belvitas (220 cals)
Lunch - 3 x Dutch Crispbreads with 2 Laughing cow cheese shared over them (150 cals)
Early dinner - Tin of Oxtail soup (200 cals)

xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Are you doing the Alternate day dieting then?


----------



## Louise23

KittyVentura said:


> Belvitas are £1 a box in ASDA atm ladies.
> 
> Think I've eaten all I'm going to today. Ian's away tonight so I'd be cooking just for me, would be after Fin's in bed normally but I have a friend over this eve and I hate eating when we have guests. So hopefully I've finished my day today on under 600 cals.
> 
> Breakfast - Belvitas (220 cals)
> Lunch - 3 x Dutch Crispbreads with 2 Laughing cow cheese shared over them (150 cals)
> Early dinner - Tin of Oxtail soup (200 cals)
> 
> xx

Wish I'd gone to asda now! I thought 1.52 was good from sainsburys :haha:


----------



## zzypeg

hey everyone..

BB- the baby yoga is great, the LO enjoys it, it's great for her flexibility and coordination and as mums get a workout too, using the baby as a bit of a weight. 

Aliss this is for you and your last 5lb...


you can do it...

I am hoping to go to a buggy fit class next week, looks like it should be quite good and they have it on a monday or a thursday morning, maybe I will go every other week though as it's 40 min (ish) drive from me and not sure about how much it is yet, and what with being in my last 2 months of maternity pay :cry:
I am starting to have to watch the pennies now, and what with the price of fuel these days too!!! :growlmad:

having a weight-watcher pasta al-forno with a massive salad and 2 slices of tesco healthy garlic bread..yum! had a tesco light choice chicken pasta bake last week that was soooo yummy but they didn't have it in this week but the WW one was 1/2 price so i will give it a bash!

Kitty- I bet you are hank marvin? lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## aliss

:rofl: Thank you very much!!! Adorable!


----------



## KittyVentura

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Are you doing the Alternate day dieting then?

I'm not entirely sure. DH watches what I eat like a hawk because I ate a dangerously low amount before I had Fin so dunno if he'll let me get away with it... but I'm gonne give it a go. Today hasn't been hard at all xx


----------



## peanut56

Morning ladies! 

aliss - congrats on being at the last 5 pounds!! 

lydia - I do the same thing to myself, weighing everyday and it drives me insane. One day I will be down a pound, the next three up a pound...this past week I have been staying off the scale (except for my weigh in at Weight Watchers yesterday) and it's a lot better for my sanity. It's amazing how discouraged weight fluctuation can make a person...and weight fluctuation is totally normal. :hugs:

We had a false alarm with our Angelcare monitor last night. At first I thought it was the alarm clock, but once I clued in, I was sooooo scared. :cry: I leaped out of bed, reached into the crib and shook her slightly...she opened her eyes and gave me a dirty look as if to say "what the hell are you doing?" :haha: I put her in length wise (feet to foot, is that what it's called?) and she shimmied herself so she was sideways and must have been a bit too far from the pad maybe? Anyway, it was scary!


----------



## aliss

KittyVentura said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Are you doing the Alternate day dieting then?
> 
> I'm not entirely sure. DH watches what I eat like a hawk because I ate a dangerously low amount before I had Fin so dunno if he'll let me get away with it... but I'm gonne give it a go. Today hasn't been hard at all xxClick to expand...

Aw hun :hugs: In all honesty,* especially* if you have a history of eating disordered behaviours, I would really recommend a healthy sustainable plan. You don't want to set yourself up for severe restriction which is often followed by binging. It's not healthy, it's not safe, and it results in health problems.

I posted a girl's blog earlier, perhaps reading her meal/workout plans would give you an idea of how patience and proper nutrition really pays off
https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting...it-read-1-girls-journey-185lbs-130ishlbs.html


----------



## zzypeg

dinner smelling good and nearly ready so I will catch you all later xxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte-xo

evening ladies
tea was spag bol tonight yum yum not entirely diet friendly but were allowed to be naughty once in a while. had a good walk earlier fetched my nephew from nursery with alfie in his moby.

keep meaning to join my fitness pal i will do it!!
hope everyones well, and also has anyone got any ideas for some fun work outs i need just a 10 minute workout that i can do a couple of times a day whilst alfies napping or entertaining himself, ive got the xbox connect workout but its just boring to be honest and goes on for agesssss!!..any ideas much appreciated.

<3


----------



## Louise23

If you go onto youtube there is loads of ten minute work outs.. i often do themfrom there. 

Weigh in tomorrow gurls 
Everyone positive?!

I was until I ate my OH's chicken and rice! :( Least I only ate a littlebit.. Told him if I put on this week I'll kick his arse :haha:


----------



## Bee26

Ive had to miss the work out tonight, my backs killing and I feel floored today! Was out and about and on my feet for 3 hours earlier but I just feel soooo tired. Just going to have roasted veg (butternut squash, sweet potato, onion and red pepper) with a salmon fillit and a littlee tomato salsa - I am STARVING!!!! 
Fingers crossed for tomorrow girls xxx


----------



## choc

Hi girls, still not feeling well which is why I haven't been on today. The food poisoning took it right out of me. Hope everyone is ok, I've skim read through the miliion posts! Hope your 2 are ok PLB and well done on the lost Peanut.

I think I will weigh myself tomorrow but probably won't officially log it as I will have lost from not eating fo 2 days but will put back on next week.

Hopefully will be more myself tomorrow x


----------



## charlotte-xo

Louise23 said:


> If you go onto youtube there is loads of ten minute work outs.. i often do themfrom there.
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow gurls
> Everyone positive?!
> 
> I was until I ate my OH's chicken and rice! :( Least I only ate a littlebit.. Told him if I put on this week I'll kick his arse :haha:

im dreading it!! mm chicken and rice. my oh always scoffs infront of me :cry: hes eating cheesecake as we speak .

do you think youve lost this week?? i think ive either stayed the same or put on. 

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

choc said:


> Hi girls, still not feeling well which is why I haven't been on today. The food poisoning took it right out of me. Hope everyone is ok, I've skim read through the miliion posts! Hope your 2 are ok PLB and well done on the lost Peanut.
> 
> I think I will weigh myself tomorrow but probably won't officially log it as I will have lost from not eating fo 2 days but will put back on next week.
> 
> Hopefully will be more myself tomorrow x

aw choc i hope you feel better soon.

<3


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi again girlies

My girls are doing pretty good tonight. Baby hasn't had a fever in a while and my older one is in less pain thanks to keeping her drugged up. I hate using meds :( But it was just needed this time.

peanut-that false alarm must have been terrifying..omg! I would have freaked too. Glad all was well..lil wiggle worm :)

Kitty..I agree with Aliss..if you have a history of ED you need to be VERY careful with ADD. It's far too tempting to have "just one more down day" and then one more..it can be a very ugly cycle as you probably know. Of course, it's ultimately up to you! If you do choose it, just be strict with yourself in having proper and healthy up days to keep your body nourished. xx

Aliss, thanks for that link..I'm gonna read it sometime tonight :)

Hope you feel better very soon, choc!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Charlotte, don't you hate that!!! My DH eats all kinds of nice things in front of me..it's so so so cruel. But his waistline is growing as mine is shrinking :haha: I wish he'd eat healthier. He's totally meat and potatoes..makes me worry.


----------



## Bee26

My OH is the same - except he is really slim as he does manual work. Hes sat here chowing his way through a tin of terrys orange segsations, and he too is a meat and potatoes boy. I just had salmon and roasted veg, he had salmon, boiled potatoes, green beans, then COVERED it with a thick cheesy, creamy sauce.


----------



## zzypeg

hope you feel better soon choc- it's horrible when you are ill, you feel so run down. 

had a nice bath my lower back was playing me up again today, all day it had been since I woke up. I am sure that it's from the epidural...

am not feeling too bad about weigh in tomorrow as I have been really good this week so it should pay off and results should show. 

I know I have lost some weight though as after my bath, I put a pair of knickers on that are a size 14-proper briefs.lol they were huge when a crazy aunt bought them for me a couple of years ago so they stayed away and came back out during pregnancy and have found themselves into the "rotation"..so they were huge again, baggy on the bum and pulled them right up..ha ha...think i need a bikini wax...ha ha ha xxxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte-xo

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Charlotte, don't you hate that!!! My DH eats all kinds of nice things in front of me..it's so so so cruel. But his waistline is growing as mine is shrinking :haha: I wish he'd eat healthier. He's totally meat and potatoes..makes me worry.

:haha: ash scoffs all of the time its not fair he never puts weight on i put it all on for him. so not fair =(
are you looking forward to weigh in tomorrow lol
<3


----------



## aliss

I am excited for the weigh in!!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

zzypeg said:


> hope you feel better soon choc- it's horrible when you are ill, you feel so run down.
> 
> had a nice bath my lower back was playing me up again today, all day it had been since I woke up. I am sure that it's from the epidural...
> 
> am not feeling too bad about weigh in tomorrow as I have been really good this week so it should pay off and results should show.
> 
> I know I have lost some weight though as after my bath, I put a pair of knickers on that are a size 14-proper briefs.lol they were huge when a crazy aunt bought them for me a couple of years ago so they stayed away and came back out during pregnancy and have found themselves into the "rotation"..so they were huge again, baggy on the bum and pulled them right up..ha ha...think i need a bikini wax...ha ha ha xxxxxxxx

aw well done you!! i dug a pre pregnancy dress out the other day and ive hung it up im determined to get back in it, its a size 10.

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

aliss said:


> I am excited for the weigh in!!!

aliss your doing so well. i wish i had your motivation i just cant seem to get going, im not doing bad with the diet side of things and ive been exercising alot more but i just need more determination :shrug: how do you get motivated

<3


----------



## zzypeg

lol- my DH eats like a horse, takes a packed lunch of crap to work everyday and weighs 10.5 stone!! he does boxing training 4 nights a week and goes for runs, he is one of these that says if you exercise you can eat what you like...true enough i suppose but I hate exercise..but good on him. just wish he would be a bit more thoughtful and not flaunt the sweets, biscuits and crisps in front of me and make his own bloomin' cheesy treats with puff pastry and bacon!! xxx


----------



## zzypeg

i bought this dress in a size 10, it came today and is a little tight, can't wait til it fits, will look nice with a pair of little shorts and some sandals in summer.......oooohh, i love summer. I am so glad that I am doing my weight loss now instead of the usual panic as soon as the sun comes out, leading to a rubbish summer, feeling fat. this year I will be ready for it!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm kinda looking forward to weigh-in! I'll be happy with any loss at this point lol


----------



## Louise23

charlotte-xo said:


> Louise23 said:
> 
> 
> If you go onto youtube there is loads of ten minute work outs.. i often do themfrom there.
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow gurls
> Everyone positive?!
> 
> I was until I ate my OH's chicken and rice! :( Least I only ate a littlebit.. Told him if I put on this week I'll kick his arse :haha:
> 
> im dreading it!! mm chicken and rice. my oh always scoffs infront of me :cry: hes eating cheesecake as we speak .
> 
> do you think youve lost this week?? i think ive either stayed the same or put on.
> 
> <3Click to expand...

I think so.. I hope so. Even just 1lb would be enough for me. I defo feel much better from eating healthy.. Even thou I've had a few lil things.. Not too much though just a little bit! We'll see tmoro. GL lovely. Hope you get a loss xx


----------



## zzypeg

night night ladies...I am off to bed now, off to join my LO in the land of nod..lol. I wish I knew what they dream about xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bee26

Morning all - well LO had me up at 5.45 again so Ive weighed in already - Im down another 4lbs - pretty happy with this as that brings me to 12lbs lost in 3 weeks, thats nearly a whole stone! Woohoo - Im aiming to have that stone well and truly off by next week.
Hope weigh ins go well today girls xx


----------



## RedRose

Way to go bee!! That's fab, well done you.

Hooray ladies, I lost 3lb! 135.4 to 132.4. Last weeks gain must have been wTer retention then from AF.

I am so sorry for my moaning yesterday, I don't know why I'm being so dramatic about it. Thanks for encouraging me :hugs:

Best of luck for today ladies xx


----------



## zzypeg

well, good morning ladies..well done Bee that's fab and also to you Rose..that's half a stone between you!! woop woop!!

well, I have just weighed in and I have lost 4lb too!! yey! so now I have lost 1 stone and 2.5lb!! but MFP ticker seems to round it up to 1st3lb.

Good luck to the rest of you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Terrilea

Boo i've only lost 1lb again! (it is time of the month so maybe that's why) and i've worked so hard this week, been running twice and for big walks with the pram and ate super sensibily!
Well done to everyone else your results this week are fab! xx

ETA - I am now 11st 11lb and a week after i'd had Ruby i weighed just over 14st!! so i just keep thinkin of how much i've lost in 9months to keep me going as this 1lb a week loss is depressing me!

x


----------



## KittyVentura

Wow, everyone has lost so far. Well done guys!

I've lost 4lbs too. 2lbs which I gained last week and another 2lbs on told of that making my total since the group started 8lbs. Hurrah xx


----------



## zzypeg

terrilea, well done hun..that's a good, steady loss..next time you pick up something that weighs 1lb you will see that it's actually quite alot.

Kitty-welcome to the 4lb club..lol, well done xxxx


----------



## RedRose

Well done zz you rock :happydance:

Terrilea 1lb a week is really good weightloss, especially if you're on your period. I put on 1lb when I was on mine. I bet if you keep going you'll see a really good result next week.

Well done kitty, that's excellent :thumbup: how are you doing in general? You feeling good about things?


----------



## KittyVentura

Redrose - Thanks love.

Yeah I'm good, coming down with a cold again lol. Typical. Gonna start on multivitamins I think. Pretty excited to be losing again - lost more now that what Fin weighed at birth. Wooo xx


----------



## RedRose

Ha ha wow yeah you're right, I've lost a whole baby in weight.

I've been thinking about vitamins and supplement too. I wonder if fitness diva aliss has any advise?

What's everyon doing today? It's pouring with rain in Chichester but I really want to take Lily to baby gym this morning. Will see how it goes. I'm feeling very tired this morning.


----------



## charlotte-xo

well done everyone. 

i hate you all lol. ive lost da da da da...2lb which is pants considering i put that on last week. however i am determined this week to loose 4-5lb im going to get my arse into gear. 

had my belvitassssss =) ive completely cut out tea and coffee now. 

well done again ladies your all doing fandabbydozy 
will check in later just jumping in the shower 

completely OT but my ergo carrier came today woop woop cant wait to use it !!

<3


----------



## KittyVentura

Ahhh don't let a bit of rain stop you. 

I'll be taking Fin to the Drs I think about his eyes - https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/534229-advice-whether-take-fin-dr.html

Poor little man. I always feel so silly taking him to the Drs though because he's such a happy baby that he just smiles and flirts with the Drs and makes it seem like he's not ill lol xx


----------



## zzypeg

well done charlotte!! yipee!!

I am having the rest of my housework to do today, I saved some to put into MFP today!! lol, as I did a fair bit yesterday, it's just started raining here too today! and I wanted to go for a walk, see how it goes, may have to deploy the rain cover, it's only spitting at the mo.

DH is home at some point today!! woohoo!!
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

What a shitty start to the day! :rofl: Mind the pun!
Tristan had a nappy that went EVERYWHERE and my dog decided to shit in her cage!!

Apart from that it's been a good morning! I've finally lost! :) I've lost 2lb so that's over 2 stone in total since having Tristan and only 2lb away from pre pregnancy weight! I'm now 9stone 9lb!


----------



## zzypeg

Well done BB, at least your dog didn't eat the babie's poo like mine did once!! DH took soiled clothes downstairs and didn't put them in the sink to soak, thought he would just leave them in front of the washing machine, by the time I came downstairs with LO, Nipper had decided to take the clothes to his bed and lick the poo off!!

no kisses for you!!! xxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:sick: O she would given half the chance!!

Well Done ladies, much better week for us all!! :)
I'm meeting a friend for lunch today, I MUST be good!!


----------



## zzypeg

have fun..I wish I was going out for lunch today, I actually fancy doing that!! but not being healthy...Ummm!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Bee26

Wow, what a great week for everyone! Well done girls, we ROCK!!!!lol

Im off to take Charlie to the specialist as we a concerned he may have a little squint. I had one and my mum did so theres a family history, I hope he doesnt have to wear a patch, but if he does its better to catch it now before he gets older and needs an operation.

Catch you later you fabulous fitties!!! xx


----------



## zzypeg

good luck Bee, Hope he is ok! xxx


----------



## Lydiarose

11 STONE OUNCE :) well done everyone!


----------



## choc

Well done everyone! You have all done amazingly well! :thumbup: I am very jealous, I've decided not to weigh in today as it will be a false loss from being ill and not eating for 2 days. I don't want it to look like I've put on next week as that will depress me!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Bee, My nephew had to wear a patch and may need an operation too


----------



## KittyVentura

Hope all is ok Bee.

I think to be fair - If any days is one to cheat BB - surely it's Friday? That way you have all week to correct it lol.

I feel so spurred on now, having lost over half a stone. Still have at least 2 to get off before the end of June when we go on Holiday and begin TTC number 2... though ideally I'd like to lose another 2.5 stone to get back to my pre preggos weight xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

GREAT job everyone!!!!! You are doing amaaazing!

Myself..just lost 0.5 lb. Had a rough week tho, so I'm happy with any!

xx


----------



## zzypeg

kitty, i usually have friday as a bit of a cheat day...like you say xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

KittyVentura you bad influence you!!! :rofl:

:sick: Tristan's gone for a nap so I can now do the cage :(


----------



## ricschick

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180189_10150155903969809_690444808_8135591_5270384_n.jpg
> 
> This is my bicep workout lol

ahhh so cute!!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Now I'm flapping! My swab results are back from Friday but the receptionist couldn't tell me anything just said I needed to book an appointment so I'm booked in for Monday! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning everyone! And well done everyone!!! Fab stuff! I'll be back from the parents tomorrow so will weigh in then on my usual scales! 
Bee & Kitty, hope you guys get on ok at the docs!!! 
BB try not to worry, sometimes they just aren't allowed to give results over the phone. 

I'm heading out to the park with Holly and my dad, it's a good trek! And yesterday marched a million miles around the Trafford centre, who knew that shopping could be such good exercise?! :haha: 

Catch you all later!!


----------



## ricschick

wowo ladies what great loses!!!! 
bb hope everything is ok with your results on monday!!!
plb glad kiddies are on the mend 
choc hope you feel much better today food poisoning is a bitch!!
kitty fab lose but just be careful hun because if you starve your body what you do eat will be stored as fat as your body will go into starvation mode.xxxx
sorry if ive forgotten anything just had to catch up on a million pages

well ive weighed myself this morning and ive lost 2LBS!!!!!:happydance: which im thrilled about as thats the most ive lost in 1 week and im on my period so i was expecting no lose really!! woohoo and im noticing my body is changing and ive lost the fat taht was above my arse:haha:

im so proud of all of us!:kiss:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats Claire!! :D


----------



## charlotte-xo

well done ricschick!!

everyones done so well.

bee i hope everything goes ok at the doctors. 

newlywed its so quite without you!! im very jelous you got to go shopping at the trafford centre tis my favourite shopping trip ever!!!!!

<3


----------



## KittyVentura

I got a sneaky Greggs sausage roll for lunch. NOMMM

Fin has conjunctivitis bless him and the Dr has given him eye drops xx


----------



## ricschick

ahh bless him emmas suffers from that quire alot! she hates the drops!! hope it clears up soon!!!

well brekkies was shreddies and lunch was dairylea and beetroot sarnie!


----------



## Louise23

Well done evryone!!
Kitty i hope Fin is feeling a lil better, my Lo had that a coupls of months back. Poor lil thing! 


I also weighed in this am.. 2lb lost  9lbs in 26days :happydance:

I think this is pretty goodgoing. Wish it had been more like 3/4 but very happy with the 2.

I also have friday as my 'cheat day' if ive lost .. then eat good and try to exercise as much as poss for the next 6days :haha:


----------



## ricschick

welldone louise!!! tonights mine too i always have a kitkat on a friday night!!! nom nom nom


----------



## RedRose

Hooray for being such a bunch of losers! :haha:


----------



## Louise23

ricschick said:


> welldone louise!!! tonights mine too i always have a kitkat on a friday night!!! nom nom nom

You too hun .. i had mcdonaldsfries.. halfapack out of happy meal :blush: they tasted good but now mymouth feelslike grease lol usedto not having fatty things.

Might even have a fewglassesof archers and diet lemonade tonight Not had a drink for 4weeka :blush: :drunk:


----------



## charlotte-xo

kitty glad fins ok :hugs: conjuctabooboo (as its called by my nephew) is horrible!!

well done louise your doing fab!! im having my cheat day tomorrow going away with oh for the night for valentines im going to miss alfie though :cry: hes staying with my mum.

i bet ill not even end up staying the night :roll:

<3


----------



## zzypeg

i have just had my friday snickers..I have decided to have one on a friday, I had one last friday and still lost well so I thought sod it!! infact last friday, I went up to nearly 2000 cals!! EEEKKK!! I would have waited but I was hungry, In still have my muller light gor this evening xxxx


----------



## aliss

I'm at 130.6, not sure what I was last time, I originally started at 142 in October/November so not bad at all!!! I actually weigh monthly not weekly.


----------



## Louise23

charlotte-xo said:


> kitty glad fins ok :hugs: conjuctabooboo (as its called by my nephew) is horrible!!
> 
> well done louise your doing fab!! im having my cheat day tomorrow going away with oh for the night for valentines im going to miss alfie though :cry: hes staying with my mum.
> 
> i bet ill not even end up staying the night :roll:
> 
> <3

Thanks hun ur doing good too 2lb u lost right? its great seeing it isnt it ? makes mewant to stick at it moreso..

Awww bless u im sure alfie will be fine but if u feel like ur not ready that is most defo ur choice hun, 
we wont be doing anything for Vday as my OH is at work tomorrow and sunday 6am-6pm then monday and tuesday night 6pm-6am .. 

Then on topof that on my bday(march5) he is going away for 6weeks :sad: to c his family he hasnt seen his mum for ten yrs ( he's kurdish and only just got his travel documents back)

Noit looking forward to him being away even though i moan about him when he here :haha:


----------



## Louise23

aliss said:


> I'm at 130.6, not sure what I was last time, I originally started at 142 in October/November so not bad at all!!! I actually weigh monthly not weekly.

urdoing so well. congrats hun.


----------



## ricschick

wheres everyone going on holiday this year? x


----------



## Louise23

Werenot having a long hol.. just 3nights/4 days in disneyland paris.. that'scosting enough we leave august 3rd :D Im more excited than the kiddies. Im on a huge countdown .. we've even bookedto have breakfast with the characters :D :haha: 

where are you going?


----------



## KittyVentura

We're going to Gran Canaria at the end of June for a week. We'll be away for our first wedding anniversary on 25th June which will be lovely. All inclusive etc and we have a suite to make things easier with Fin. Really looking forward to it... even if the thought of getting in a bikini right now royally freaks me out lol xx


----------



## aliss

OH + I might run off and get married. He wants to have a formal Catholic wedding but I told him the boat sort of sailed on that one when we moved in together a few years ago and already have babies (plus we're TTC again). 

South of France perhaps??? We'll be in eastern Canada so it's quite a trip for us. I'd prefer Japan so I can actually use all those years of Japanese I took...


----------



## zzypeg

we are hoping...finances allowing to take a trip to spain...I have never been to spain! we thought that seeing as LO will be between 8-10 months when we go, we didn't want a long flight but still somewhere nice and sunny. I really want a beach/pool holiday this year as although they have been amazing...my last 2 holidays were winter and to Vegas last year and New York the year before...also spent the whole time walking and doing things so it was quite tiring...so this year I want a holiday where you just pitch up on a sun lounger and stay put. lol. also a nice pool for LO and me to play in. xxxxxx

actually, vegas was the year before and new york was the year before that...I didn't go on holidays last year on account of being tubbed!! xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We are waiting until next year to go on holiday. We are renting the smallest house ever at the moment so we figured our biggest priority is to save for a deposit. My bank has pre approved me £76,000 on my own so with Hubby it will be a lot more! We just need a deposit!

SO my friend wanted to go to KFC :shock: I had a meal but instead of doing what I normally do I didn't. I didn't go large and I didn't have pudding. So yes I was naughty but not as naughty as I usually am!!

Wages have text me from work, I wanted to know my wages if I go back 2 days and what they are if I go back 3 and there is a big difference :( I don't want to go back at all never mind 3 days!! I am trying so hard not to cry right now!


----------



## KittyVentura

:( Kian - That's super sucky. :hugs:

Camilla - I'm so jealous. Vegas and New York are on my 'to do' list. We wanted to get married in Vegas - Like a proper tacky event... but Fin came along and everything sped up lol xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

It is super sucky, I don't know what to do! :cry:

Hubby doesn't understand, if I mention it he trys to make me feel better by saying I'll still have 4 days a week at home with Tristan but that's not good enough :cry:


----------



## KittyVentura

brunettebimbo said:


> It is super sucky, I don't know what to do! :cry:
> 
> Hubby doesn't understand, if I mention it he trys to make me feel better by saying I'll still have 4 days a week at home with Tristan but that's not good enough :cry:

Is staying at home an option for you guys? xx


----------



## zzypeg

oh hun...it's a horrible feeling! I have the opposite problem though, I wish I had a job to go back to, I was made redundant as of 31st July 2010 but luckily I got my maternity pay from them! that runs out in mid-april and I am starting to panic about money. DH does earn enough to pay for everything, but he has always put nice amounts away to pay off the mortgage and with me not working, he wouldn't be able to do that and I hate the feeling of "not paying my way" as I have done for the last 10 years. I suppose that's just another one of the adjustments I have to make. DH tells me not to worry and that we will be fine and not just to go out and get any job but to find one that I like and that suits LO but I can't help feeling stressed. I just want us to have the life we always have and for LO to have nice things etc. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

KittyVentura said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> It is super sucky, I don't know what to do! :cry:
> 
> Hubby doesn't understand, if I mention it he trys to make me feel better by saying I'll still have 4 days a week at home with Tristan but that's not good enough :cry:
> 
> Is staying at home an option for you guys? xxClick to expand...

Not really, we've got to the point where we can buy what we want when we want most of the time and not having to worry, I don't want to go back to penny counting! :(

Plus before we TTC again we need to save for a deposit for a house!


----------



## aliss

New York would be amazing. I'm planning a girls' weekend there next year. Our new place (which we can't move to until we sell this one) is 5 hours drive from NYC!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

charlotte-xo said:


> well done ricschick!!
> 
> everyones done so well.
> 
> bee i hope everything goes ok at the doctors.
> 
> newlywed its so quite without you!! im very jelous you got to go shopping at the trafford centre tis my favourite shopping trip ever!!!!!
> 
> <3

:haha: I'll be back tomorrow and on here as usual!!! I live the Trafford centre, we always visit when at my parents, we spent a fortune bur as usual it was all for Holly!!!! 

We're off to Cornwall for a week in June and then our proper holiday will be lanzarote in September, I am so looking forward to both of them!! 

Aw BB, I know what you mean, I am the highest earner so I have to go back to work in April and am so miserable about it! I absolutely love my job but can't reduce my hours either so it's full time for me, sucks big time but I look on it like if I am back then I am providing for Holly's future.....


----------



## brunettebimbo

How come you can only go back full time?

I've just worked out my 39 weeks ends on 12th July :cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Dinner at KFC - SHOCKING :shock: 1050 Calories without going large and without adding pudding!!


----------



## KittyVentura

Ooh you made me wanna find out about Greggs and they are surprisingly low in calories for junk food I think. I calorie count only so have no clue about the fat/carb etc contents lol

https://www.greggs.co.uk/assets/Uploads/August-2010-nutritional-leaflet.pdf


----------



## brunettebimbo

Still not good though :rofl: I used to get a baguette AND a cheese and onion pasty! :rofl:


----------



## KittyVentura

Ohhhh. Girl you can EAT lol. I'd have a ham oval bite or a sausage roll normally and both aren't anywhere near as high as I thought. I didn't have breakfast as I was waiting for Asda to deliver me more Belvitas and then as soon as the shopping arrived I had to rush to get Fin to the Drs... felt like a right rebel having a sausage roll for lunch... but at 320 cals... it's nothing really. xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope! I'm glad I didn't have breakfast after the dinner I had!!
I planned to go to Wethers and order a healthy lunch but she wanted to go to KFC as her son isn't good at waiting! :lol:
Your right I CAN eat! I out eat hubby! I can polish off a large Dominos pizza and still want more! :rofl:


----------



## KittyVentura

Well you chose the best day to do it love.

So I googled and found the other bigs ones incase anyone is interested

https://www.mcdonalds.co.uk/food/nutrition/nutrition-counter.mcd

https://www.greggs.co.uk/assets/Uploads/August-2010-nutritional-leaflet.pdf

https://www.kfc.co.uk/nutrition/

https://www.burgerking.co.uk/files/documents/Nutritional booklet1.pdf

https://www.subway.co.uk/menu/nutritional.aspx

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: I'm crap, my problem is I'm not satisfied! It takes a lot to fill me up!

Heres another - https://www.dominos.com/shared/base/pdf/dominos_nutrition_v2.30.00.pdf


----------



## aliss

fast food is how I got fat in the first place! I follow my rule- if I can't count it, I don't eat it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

You can count it, see above :) :lol:


----------



## peanut56

Congratulations on the losses ladies!! Woo hoo, you are all doing awesome!
I have strollercize today. I'm actually looking forward to it. But later tonight I have a get together with friends where there will be bad food present. I actually made cupcakes for it! I'm just going to try not to go crazy. That's my goal for the day. :)


----------



## aliss

brunettebimbo said:


> You can count it, see above :) :lol:

Yeah, I just try to avoid it anyways :) I find I can make something similar with 1/2 the calories at home. I'm only at 1450 calories so I like all the bang for my buck.


----------



## brunettebimbo

True! :D

Right I'm signing out! I know I will probably be naughty this weekend, it is Valentines weekend afterall ;)


----------



## ricschick

Louise23 said:


> Werenot having a long hol.. just 3nights/4 days in disneyland paris.. that'scosting enough we leave august 3rd :D Im more excited than the kiddies. Im on a huge countdown .. we've even bookedto have breakfast with the characters :D :haha:
> 
> where are you going?

oh lovely we want to go there one year too i bet you'll have a great time!!!

we are going to costa blanca my dad has an apartment over there in torrejava (sp?) we are going on the 27th june which is emmas bday and coming back on the 8th july and i cant wait so need a holiday!!!!


----------



## RedRose

Bollocks!! Forgot a Valentine's card!


----------



## ricschick

KittyVentura said:


> We're going to Gran Canaria at the end of June for a week. We'll be away for our first wedding anniversary on 25th June which will be lovely. All inclusive etc and we have a suite to make things easier with Fin. Really looking forward to it... even if the thought of getting in a bikini right now royally freaks me out lol xx

i love gran canaria! we took ellie there for her first holiday where abouts are you staying it sounds lovely!


----------



## choc

We are going to the Isle of Wight! So looking forward to taking Aidan on holiday and it will be DH's first ever caravan holiday!


----------



## ricschick

aliss said:


> OH + I might run off and get married. He wants to have a formal Catholic wedding but I told him the boat sort of sailed on that one when we moved in together a few years ago and already have babies (plus we're TTC again).
> 
> South of France perhaps??? We'll be in eastern Canada so it's quite a trip for us. I'd prefer Japan so I can actually use all those years of Japanese I took...

wow that would be a trip!!! you can speak japanese?? what a clever girl!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

brunettebimbo said:


> How come you can only go back full time?
> 
> I've just worked out my 39 weeks ends on 12th July :cry:

Because I am the ward manager and it's full time only, if I wanted to drop my hours I would have to take 2 demotions which defeats the object really! It's a pain in the ass but at least we only need nursery 2 mornings a week as hubby will look after Holly the rest of the time as he has been able to change his shifts around which is good. 

I had la tasca for lunch yesterday, drea to think how many calories that is! Will have a look tomorrow when back on my laptop! I get confused on my phone!!!!


----------



## ricschick

zzypeg said:


> we are hoping...finances allowing to take a trip to spain...I have never been to spain! we thought that seeing as LO will be between 8-10 months when we go, we didn't want a long flight but still somewhere nice and sunny. I really want a beach/pool holiday this year as although they have been amazing...my last 2 holidays were winter and to Vegas last year and New York the year before...also spent the whole time walking and doing things so it was quite tiring...so this year I want a holiday where you just pitch up on a sun lounger and stay put. lol. also a nice pool for LO and me to play in. xxxxxx
> 
> actually, vegas was the year before and new york was the year before that...I didn't go on holidays last year on account of being tubbed!! xxx

thats exactly what i want to do is just sit on a beach or by the pool and do nothing!!!
id love to go to new york and vegas im tempted to get married in vegas!!


----------



## aliss

ricschick said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> OH + I might run off and get married. He wants to have a formal Catholic wedding but I told him the boat sort of sailed on that one when we moved in together a few years ago and already have babies (plus we're TTC again).
> 
> South of France perhaps??? We'll be in eastern Canada so it's quite a trip for us. I'd prefer Japan so I can actually use all those years of Japanese I took...
> 
> wow that would be a trip!!! you can speak japanese?? what a clever girl!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

A little bit!! I'm from Vancouver British Columbia, so we have to learn French (our 2nd language) or either Japanese/Mandarin Chinese to get into university. I took Japanese in high school for a few years and then did Mandarin once I got to university. Japanese is soooo much easier, LOL.


----------



## choc

I know this is gonna sound really weird but I hope someone understands what I mean. I get really bad 'associations' when I am physically sick. Not just from what I've eaten (like if you throw up mushrooms you can never eat them again sort of thing) but from other things too. For example before I got married, when I was choosing a wedding dress, I kept looking at a picture of a particular dress. Later that day I had a tummy bug and after that every time I looked at the dress I felt sick!

Well as you all know I had food poisoning this week when I was eating healthily, and now I have a bit of the associations with healthy food, every time I think about eating something healthy I feel sick and I am craving bad food! Not like junk food, but piles of buttery mash, or roast potatoes and gravy.

I'm worried this is gonna put me off my new diet. I know I won't touch the brand new packet of pitta bread I bought, or the really low fat philli. Or the salad in the fridge.


----------



## KittyVentura

ricschick said:


> KittyVentura said:
> 
> 
> We're going to Gran Canaria at the end of June for a week. We'll be away for our first wedding anniversary on 25th June which will be lovely. All inclusive etc and we have a suite to make things easier with Fin. Really looking forward to it... even if the thought of getting in a bikini right now royally freaks me out lol xx
> 
> i love gran canaria! we took ellie there for her first holiday where abouts are you staying it sounds lovely!Click to expand...

Maspalomas. Staying in the "Dunas Suites". Thinking it should be an ok'ish flight time and the fact our hotel is a short walk from the beach rather than right on it will... hopefully... mean it has less club 18-30 types lol.

Where did you go? Anywhere near where we're going? xx


----------



## ricschick

choc said:


> We are going to the Isle of Wight! So looking forward to taking Aidan on holiday and it will be DH's first ever caravan holiday!

oh i love the isle of wight its so lovely and i love caravan holidays!!! im such a kid when it comes to going on holiday im more excited then the kids!!


----------



## aliss

I'm jealous that you guys get such cheap flights there :) Here's it's a good $1000-1500 minimum to fly anywhere hot & sandy (Vegas is a bit cheaper for me, $500 for a weekend with flight & hotel, but have nobody to babysit)


----------



## ricschick

KittyVentura said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittyVentura said:
> 
> 
> We're going to Gran Canaria at the end of June for a week. We'll be away for our first wedding anniversary on 25th June which will be lovely. All inclusive etc and we have a suite to make things easier with Fin. Really looking forward to it... even if the thought of getting in a bikini right now royally freaks me out lol xx
> 
> i love gran canaria! we took ellie there for her first holiday where abouts are you staying it sounds lovely!Click to expand...
> 
> Maspalomas. Staying in the "Dunas Suites". Thinking it should be an ok'ish flight time and the fact our hotel is a short walk from the beach rather than right on it will... hopefully... mean it has less club 18-30 types lol.
> 
> Where did you go? Anywhere near where we're going? xxClick to expand...

yeah we stayed in maspalomas too its lovely and no clubby people at all! ive heard of the dunas suites i used to be a travel agent. we stayed in the maspolpmas princess hotel. i love gran canaria!


----------



## KittyVentura

ricschick said:


> KittyVentura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittyVentura said:
> 
> 
> We're going to Gran Canaria at the end of June for a week. We'll be away for our first wedding anniversary on 25th June which will be lovely. All inclusive etc and we have a suite to make things easier with Fin. Really looking forward to it... even if the thought of getting in a bikini right now royally freaks me out lol xx
> 
> i love gran canaria! we took ellie there for her first holiday where abouts are you staying it sounds lovely!Click to expand...
> 
> Maspalomas. Staying in the "Dunas Suites". Thinking it should be an ok'ish flight time and the fact our hotel is a short walk from the beach rather than right on it will... hopefully... mean it has less club 18-30 types lol.
> 
> Where did you go? Anywhere near where we're going? xxClick to expand...
> 
> yeah we stayed in maspalomas too its lovely and no clubby people at all! ive heard of the dunas suites i used to be a travel agent. we stayed in the maspolpmas princess hotel. i love gran canaria!Click to expand...

Awesome. Anything in particular you'd recommend us doing/avoiding etc. Fin will be 8 months then xx


----------



## ricschick

KittyVentura said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittyVentura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittyVentura said:
> 
> 
> We're going to Gran Canaria at the end of June for a week. We'll be away for our first wedding anniversary on 25th June which will be lovely. All inclusive etc and we have a suite to make things easier with Fin. Really looking forward to it... even if the thought of getting in a bikini right now royally freaks me out lol xx
> 
> i love gran canaria! we took ellie there for her first holiday where abouts are you staying it sounds lovely!Click to expand...
> 
> Maspalomas. Staying in the "Dunas Suites". Thinking it should be an ok'ish flight time and the fact our hotel is a short walk from the beach rather than right on it will... hopefully... mean it has less club 18-30 types lol.
> 
> Where did you go? Anywhere near where we're going? xxClick to expand...
> 
> yeah we stayed in maspalomas too its lovely and no clubby people at all! ive heard of the dunas suites i used to be a travel agent. we stayed in the maspolpmas princess hotel. i love gran canaria!Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome. Anything in particular you'd recommend us doing/avoiding etc. Fin will be 8 months then xxClick to expand...

just be wary if you go on the sand dunes as we went there (this is before we had children we've been there twice) and its quite renowned for the local gay meet up and we heard two men in the bushes so its not very child friendly lol :haha:


----------



## KittyVentura

:wacko: Bummers in the bushes? Crikey. It's in the family brochure as a "must do" lol. I did read online that it was a bit of a nudish haunt too lol :blush: xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow, you girls did a lot of talking today! Wasn't on much cuz I've been busy trying to get this house cleaned and shopping all done due to us being in the house for a few days with sick kiddos!

I was bad again today!!! Meant to have a down day..and did great till DH brought pizza home. Had 2 slices :( Ah well. I'm just over my DD calories anyways since I had nothing before that. Looking forward to some tuna salad tomorrow mmm.

Hope everyone is well.

I'll be back later..gotta spend time with my girls :D


----------



## zzypeg

KittyVentura said:


> :wacko: Bummers in the bushes? Crikey. It's in the family brochure as a "must do" lol. I did read online that it was a bit of a nudish haunt too lol :blush: xx

bummer sin the bushes!! that made me spit out my tea!! how funny...
near where I live there was a layby on the dual carriage way but it had to get closed as it became known as "gay layby" there are woods running alongside the road so not very nice for folk who may have broken down or maybe want to stop for a sandwich and a flask of tea!! the council have blocked it off now!! 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

KittyVentura said:


> :wacko: Bummers in the bushes? Crikey. It's in the family brochure as a "must do" lol. I did read online that it was a bit of a nudish haunt too lol :blush: xx

:haha: yeah and you could hear them groaning lol and soon after they came wondering out with no underwear on:rofl::saywhat:


----------



## Bee26

you bunch of old chatterboxes!! Love reading all the goss tho!!

Thankyou all for your wishes re charlies eye, he hast got a squint but due to all the family history they going to see him again in 6 months. good news.

I am off to malaga on a hen do in may, then me and OH going to try and do a last minute in september.

Had a good day today, went for a 3hour walk with charlie in the pram - i just couldnt stop! Was warm and i was loving being outside so just carried on!
I so want a treat tonight, but saving it for a roast on sunday and my OH is cooking for me on valentines and going to have wine too, so monday will be my bad day! 

Have a lovely night girls xx


----------



## zzypeg

3 hours!! where on earth did you walk to! I was desperate for a walk today but it kept raining every 30 mins or so so we didn't get out!! xxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

id love to be able just to go out walking but my 2 year old isnt in a pram anymore and it would take foooreevvveer with her lol


----------



## Bee26

We live in the middle of the country so plenty of places to walk - it was lovely, got wet though as it rained for a bit!


----------



## zzypeg

ahhh, a lovely stroll in the country side! sometimes when it's lovely you just walk and walk..but then you remember that however far you have walked, you have to walk back (unless you are doing a circuit!) I am going out tomoz for sure MIL out for day and wants her dog let out she lives just under 2 miles so I will be walking there and back. xxxxx


----------



## Bee26

Its so nice, especially with all this palava with my mum - thinks thats why i kep going cause was enjoying the head space. I took charlies lunch with me and we stopped he sat and ate, then we went into the town and to the shops - he was an angel all day, bless him x


----------



## peanut56

aliss said:


> I'm jealous that you guys get such cheap flights there :) Here's it's a good $1000-1500 minimum to fly anywhere hot & sandy (Vegas is a bit cheaper for me, $500 for a weekend with flight & hotel, but have nobody to babysit)

I'm going to Vegas in July, and because my friend is insistent on getting married on the 4th of July (even though she's Canadian :wacko:) it's going to cost me around $1100 for 3 nights! We went last year for our honeymoon and paid $1000 for 5 nights! :wacko:


----------



## aliss

peanut56 said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> I'm jealous that you guys get such cheap flights there :) Here's it's a good $1000-1500 minimum to fly anywhere hot & sandy (Vegas is a bit cheaper for me, $500 for a weekend with flight & hotel, but have nobody to babysit)
> 
> I'm going to Vegas in July, and because my friend is insistent on getting married on the 4th of July (even though she's Canadian :wacko:) it's going to cost me around $1100 for 3 nights! We went last year for our honeymoon and paid $1000 for 5 nights! :wacko:Click to expand...

Wow thats outrageous!!!!? $1100!!! Don't you have package deals with westjet??


----------



## peanut56

aliss said:


> peanut56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> I'm jealous that you guys get such cheap flights there :) Here's it's a good $1000-1500 minimum to fly anywhere hot & sandy (Vegas is a bit cheaper for me, $500 for a weekend with flight & hotel, but have nobody to babysit)
> 
> I'm going to Vegas in July, and because my friend is insistent on getting married on the 4th of July (even though she's Canadian :wacko:) it's going to cost me around $1100 for 3 nights! We went last year for our honeymoon and paid $1000 for 5 nights! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow thats outrageous!!!!? $1100!!! Don't you have package deals with westjet??Click to expand...

$1100 is the cheapest I've found. A month ago, the same package was $950. And it's not even at one of the better hotels...it's at the Imperial Palace which is on the strip, but not one of the more known hotels. :(


----------



## Bee26

Arghhhhh, why does my child insist on waking at 5.45 evey morning!! Im like the walking dead!!
Now girls, I had to do a pregnancy test this morning! Dont laugh, cause i really am a muppet, but about 2 months ago my OH and I had an accident and so I had to take the morning after pill, its the first time i took it, and it was nearing the 72 hour cut off. So anyway, the last few days Ive been feeling the same feeling I had when i felt those first flutters and put my hand on my tummy last night and it was moving!! So I did a trst and it was negative, and this morning I havent stopped farting!! I guess it was just loads of gas!!! lol. Because im BF my periods havent come back, well i had one 6 weeks ago, and nothing since but thats normal apparantly! So I guess Im just a big farty bum!!!

Have a good day girls xx


----------



## Louise23

:rofl: I also found since eating more fruit and veggies I've had more bottom burps >.< :shy: DW hun everyone does it :blush:

I'm going swimming today!! Not that I'll do much swimming .. Going with my mum and dad and the 4 children :haha: Least they'll enjoy it. My lil lad loves water .. Soon as he see's the bath he starts yelliong "tatatatata" and kicking his legs through fits of laughter :cloud9:


----------



## KittyVentura

I'm gonna give ADD a go this week. Today is gonna be my first down day... mainly because I won't give up MILs Sunday roast tomorrow lol. PLB - Is 600 DD and 1800 UD a reasonable place to start? xx


----------



## charlotte-xo

morning ladies.

kitty-whats ADD??

bee- :haha: i have pregnancy paranoia nowadays. im so scared ill get pregnant again its putting me off to be honest lol. i cant eat to much fruit otherwise it gives me really bad farts!!

louise- aw have a great time!! oh suprised me by booking water babies for me and alfie but i think i said previously im dreading getting in a cossie =( i know hed love it though so im going anyways,

you lot cant half chat :shock: every time i come on here i have to catch up like 4 pages.

im not going to be on till late sunday going to hotel tonight for dinner and then going out on the town :wine: i have not been drunk since before i was pregnant which seems yonks ago now. how many calories are in drinks ?? anyone know. i need to be good with my eating to make up for it i think.

anyhoooo have a brill weekend.

<3


----------



## Louise23

Have a lovely weekend.. Depends what you drink hun. 
I was going to drink last night but didnt mighton sunday night!
Oh gosh I have to start being good ended up eating 2 slices of pizza for tea last night!.. I'm just going to have my belvitas now.. Pretty good considering I got up at 5 and have only had one cup of tea with no sugar and red milk!

I have 6days to work it off though I guess. My week will go like this.
Sat - swimming(as much as poss) treadmill -30mins wii fit 30mins.

sunday treadmill-1hour wii fit 30mins.

Monday gym exercise bike 30mins xtrainer 30mins then ab curler. treadmill at home 30mins

tuesday - walk to andfrom ashby (20mins each way) with double buggie. (goto baby clinic and do some shopping) wii fit 30mins treadmill 30mins.

wednesday - gym bike-30min xtrainer-30min zumba 30mins. 

thursday - gym bike 30mins . xtrainer 30mins. treamill at home 1hour.

friday - shopping with mum in AM treadmill 30min wiifit 30min

I hope to do this eat less than last week (even thou i averaged betweel 1200-1400cal each day idlike to lower this) and then hope for a bigger loss this week!

Will this exercis be enough to seea bgger loss than 2lbs?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

KittyVentura said:


> I'm gonna give ADD a go this week. Today is gonna be my first down day... mainly because I won't give up MILs Sunday roast tomorrow lol. PLB - Is 600 DD and 1800 UD a reasonable place to start? xx

Yes, I would say so. I don't know how tall you are or anything..but for me thats perfect. I'm 5'9" and 169 lbs. Finally almost to a healthy bmi..but wanna lose 10 to 20 more eventually. Make sure you make your UD's healthy ones..you need your vitamins and nutrients! I'm going to do a very strict ADD this week..No more slacking off like I have been! Today is my DD too, since I screwed up yesterdays lol


----------



## ricschick

ahh have a good time charlotte cant remember the last time i was drunk??? lol

thank god!!! im not the only one that smells:haha: the fruit really makes ya windy lol

well pretty proud of myself as ive made bacon sandwiches this morning and resisted the eurge and just had shreddies!!:bodyb:


----------



## Louise23

Yay!! Well done!! I'm about to eat my belvitas.. Althou OH has took a fancy to them and eats 2/3 packs at a time 2/3times a day :angry: !


----------



## RedRose

Hi ladies! :hi:

Bee- I took a preg test a couple of months ago cos I swear I could feel little kicks! It was negative obviously, and although we really would be mad to have another baby right now I have to say I was a lite bit gutted that no second line came up!

Wish I was going swimming today. I haven't taken Lily before. Silly question, but would she need a rubber ring or something that floats? Not like I would just let go and leave her to it :lol: just wondering what we would need.

I had an Indian takeaway last night! It was gorgeous, I had a chicken tika biryani with plain boiled rice and salad. No potato Bombay, naan, baji etc! It was so tasty.

Going to my SIL for a roast tomorrow. She is a good cook and always makes a desert too. Small portions for me!


----------



## RedRose

Well done louise on all your exercise! :happydance:


----------



## Louise23

My LO is 10months and loves it! hehas a big yellow ring with a seat in the middle. and we just 'drag' him around in it LOL he loves it honest. we take him out and carry himand have him with us in the water too. we try to go every weekend but my dad has been working for a while on a weekend as has my OH and with the 4 of them we need 3 adults :blush: i often taker the older two on a weekend and leave babies with my mum my 5yr old loves it has been swiming(and splashing ALOT for a while noe) my 3 yr old is well on her way too! they have all been since 9weeks old.


----------



## KittyVentura

Charlotte - ADD is Alternative Day Dieting which is what PLB does. You basically alternate a "down day" where you really restrict your calories with an "up day" where you have more calories.

Apparently it can help prevent your metabolism slowing from getting used to a set amount of calories.

E.G I normally try and keep my daily calories between 1200 and 1500. On ADD I'll be having no more than 600 cals one day and then 1800 the next. Overall by the end of the week I'll have eaten about the same amount of calories (give or take) but will hopefully have made my body work more and burn off more xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes, exactly :) It definitely works!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Man, we're going to the beach for ice creams. It's my down day, so I'm not having one. The whole family tries to push it on me too..grr! I'll be strong though. I'm determined to have a good down day. Just had my breakfast cereal bar..88 cals and a big glass of water. That'll last me till dinner time. It's after 1 here so I'm doing good :)


----------



## Natasha2605

I had no change this week. Not too fussed. Will do better next week hopefully!

Hope everyone's having a good weekend xx


----------



## ricschick

just found on the figleaves.com website their outlet section with excellent sales on swimwear and underwear!!!! maybe an extra incentive for us all im going to buy a pink bikini in a 12!!! thats my goal to look ok init lol
https://www.figleaves.com/uk/depart...ns=&hd=&match=&fid=&productid=&productcolour=


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kitty, lemme know how your DD goes. Mines going well so far ..nearly 4 pm! I've had my cereal/granola bar and lots of water. Will have a scrambled egg white dinner with a banana afterwards :)

Louise.."bottom burps" cracked me up LOL..and that exercise sounds great! You're so dedicated :D

Charolotte, have a great night on the town. That sounds so fun!!

Rose, congrats on your daughters 9 months..she's gorgeous :)

Natasha, great mindset..glad you're not getting down on yourself. Work hard this week :D xx

Claire..I wish I could wear a bikini! I'd scare everyone away :haha: But wow..look at those prices!

Well we went to the beach..just back now. I'm so hot! Had lots of water while everyone at their ice creams. MIL rolls her eyes at me when I don't eat what they do. Whatever.


----------



## ricschick

im just gonna wear it round the pool lol we're going to my dads place so its a private pool otherwise i wouldnt get one! but im hoping it will make me even more determined to look good init so il continue with the exercise!! fingers crossed!!


----------



## KittyVentura

Going well so far PLB

It's 3:30pm nearly and I've had my Belvitas (220), half a pack of prepared beetroot (65 cals) and lots of water. Feeling rather hungry but feel focussed enough not to cave. Dinner tonight will be a grilled chicken breast (170 cals) and 2 stuffed mushrooms (120 cals) from M&S. They make healthy eating and calorie counting so easy with their food. xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey folks!!

Well I am back home, tired and want a nice relaxing bath!! I have weighed in and lost 2lbs so am happy with that!!

Am gonna upload some pics and sort them then have a bath and be on later to catch up on all I have missed!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Claire, I'm sure you will look lovely! :D Keep workin hard!!

Kitty, awesome..sounds like a great DD. I've had my 550 cals for the day. I'm still feeling hungry, but will have some black tea if it gets really bad :) zero cals woohoo lol

Welcome back, Allie! We missed you :D CONGRATS on your loss!!!!!!!!! 2 lbs is awesome for one week :happydance:


----------



## RedRose

Does anyone else keep finding little oats dotted around from their Belvitas? :haha:


----------



## zzypeg

hi girlies...I feel like such an outcast today as I haven't been in all day!! lol, like I have missed all the gossip.

Allie, welcome back and congratulations on your loss...you go girl..lol.
Kitty, keep going..be strong! I hope you get good results..we will all egg you on!! 

well I am just cooking a massive dinner of lamb shank, roast potatos (yes fat ones!!) and yorkshire pudding and veg...we were supposed to have it about 2 hours ago but DH wanted to "pop" into his friends house and we didn't leave there til 6.40pm! baring in mind it's pj's and singing songs at 6pm, bottle at 6.30 and bed by 7.LO is running behind..still she is sorted and in bed just falling asleep now. dinner is on and I am just taking 10 mins! I have missed you guys today! anyways I will probably have another roast tomorrow...naughty girl! so the next 5 days I will be on 1000 cals (ish) but on the plus side, I have only had a biscuit and 2 fruit bar things so far today and will eat nonly berries tomorrow, i shouldn't have done too much damage...no loss but no gain!! 

I probably won't be back later, Kitty I will PM you eventually about the cupcakes. going to chill and watch a dvd after dinner. have a lovely evening ladies
until tomorrow my lovelies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aliss

Well girls, I'm around my goal now (129ish) so it's time for me to leave the baby club weight loss group! I'm officially TTC #2 this week and at 129 & 5'5, there's no need for me to lose any weight! Would love to check in once & awhile to stay on track but I'm no longer losing.

Good luck!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

RedRose said:


> Does anyone else keep finding little oats dotted around from their Belvitas? :haha:

:haha: me!!!!!


Ooooh Camilla, I so want your meal!!!!! it sounds delish!!!

I am knackered. I want to sleep!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

aliss said:


> Well girls, I'm around my goal now (129ish) so it's time for me to leave the baby club weight loss group! I'm officially TTC #2 this week and at 129 & 5'5, there's no need for me to lose any weight! Would love to check in once & awhile to stay on track but I'm no longer losing.
> 
> Good luck!

WELL DONE!!!!! :wohoo: thats fab news!!! but don't stay away completely, come back and say Hey every now and again! we'll miss your recipes and advice!!!!!


----------



## RedRose

Well done ailss! Make sure you pop in a keep kicking our butts :haha:

Love your new avatar, Alex really is so handsome. Good luck with TTC!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats Aliss!!! All the best with TTC xx


----------



## zzypeg

hi, well i am back! dinner was nice...couldn't manage all the lamb as the gravy was very rich!! Aliss......well done on your weight loss, but..........please don't go, we will miss you. also good luck for TTC..the fun starts here. lol xxxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

congrats aliss for reaching your goal!!! and good luck with ttc lets us no when you get your bfp wont you??!!!

welcome back Allie weldone on your weightloss!!!!

well i was naughty tonight i had chinese but thats my only cheat this weekend and i only had a sandwich for dinner last night as df went out and i couldnt be bothered to cook! and ive not eaten anything else naughty today other than 2 custard creams. back on track tomorrow!


----------



## peanut56

Congratulations aliss!!!!


----------



## Louise23

Congrats Aliss! Well done.. You've done great!!

PLB - How long have you been doind ADD? Does it give better results.. I still have ALOT to lose would itt benefit me doing it?!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Louise, I've been doing it for well over a year (apart from my pregnancy, of course). I lost 30 lbs in 5 months just before I got my bfp! And stopped for preg, then back on it at my 6 weeks postpartum. I've already lost all my baby weight..now just working on getting down to my desired goal that I was going for before I got pregnant :)

I think ADD would benefit anyone! Whether you have a little or a lot to lose, the benefits are more than just weight loss. You feel better, it can also help asthma if you have problems with that, it can help with skin conditions. All kinds of stuff!

Here is the link to read more about it. 

I know on the site, they are pushing the pills they sell with the plan (of course!) but it is not needed and many people have been successful, including me, without it. 

Feel free to ask me anything..I'll help where I can, if you wanna give it a try! I know that some peopel find this plan controversial but that's ok ;)

It is scientifically proven to be healthy and good for weight loss.

xx


----------



## Louise23

I'm doing okaie eating between 1200-1400 but only having a 2lb loss despite working out aLOT more than before so though i'd give this a go.. i think ill try it for a week and see how it goes.. I saw kitty say she did 600cal and 1800 but dont think i cud eat 1800 so maybe 600 and 1600 .. what do u think how much would i need on a ud to make it work?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

well you should *never* go under 1200 cals for an ud..so i think that 1600 will be fine! I normally don't calorie count on my ud's anymore. 

On your weight loss though..2 lbs a week is GREAT! That's really the max you should be losing per week anyways without losing muscle. Sometimes its water weight n stuff...but be sure you drink PLENTY of water..that's a big part of ADD :)


----------



## Louise23

im gonna give it a go ill start today with my DD althou its killin me already :haha: I got up at 5 after 4hrs broken sleep and have been starving but will try to wait and eat around 10ish. already had 2pint glasses full of water lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, I try to wait as long as possible. Sometimes a spoon of peanut butter helps me get through. It's about 90 cals for a tablespoon and the protein helps. I try to eat as light as possible thru the day, then at dinner I can have a low cal meal and be able to sleep without being SO hungry lol. Remember, the first few Down Days are the hardest..it takes some adjusting..but you will be glad you did it!

remind yourself that whatver you're wanting to eat, you can have it tomorrow. :D


----------



## Louise23

Ive done my food diary on MFP and put ille have belvita's for breakfast, one WW bread, one slice chicken(might have half a slice--- yeah think i will) and lettuve for lunch and a WW beef and veg hotpot for tea.. gonna just keep going aslong as i can hopefully ile have biscuit around 10 mayb even 11 or maybe 2 now and 2 in a bit then see how i go! might have a play on wii fit or do treamill oooo or maybe go shoppin take my mind off food lol :haha:

Okie i put half slice of chicken and so im at 497 cals.. so if i wanted i could have an apple or a muller light yogurt :happydance:


----------



## KittyVentura

Congrats Aliss. You pro you!

So my first down day was a success. Couldn't actually finish dinner - for 120 cals for 2 stuffed mushrooms they are surprishingly filling lol. Up day today. Saving most of it for my roast dinner so will have some Belitas shortly to tide me over until then xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sounds great, Louise. Good thinkin about distracting yourself. The day flies by like that :)

Good job, Kitty! I had a good down day too. Todays my up daybut just not hungry yet.


----------



## Louise23

Well done kitty. im having my self a DD today thought ide give it a go .. see how i go this week with the ADD


----------



## KittyVentura

Ooh this is my first week doing it as well love. I found a lot of distractions helped yesterday to get through the first down day xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good stuff ladies!! I was considering ADD, still not sure, I think I would maybe let myself go too much on the up days so am sticking to restricting my calories to between 1200 and 1400 for now and when I am properly used to that I'll change over.


----------



## ricschick

welldone guys on the add!! can i ask when you decide to stop ADD will you put on weight more easily? im not sure i could survive on 600 cals lol 

ive had brekkie which was 2 weetabix! am currently trying to get mil over to cook dinner as ive so much to do today ellie ha a party to go to so ive got bathing to do and going to buy a gift for her friend then ive got to sort out the kitchen cupboards as i have new gino D'acampo saucepans that need a home! so busy busy busy and df is working today too!


----------



## ricschick

oh and my little man is 7months old today!!!!!!


----------



## Bee26

Huge congrats Aliss - youve done amazing. Good luck with TTC - let us know how you get on, and thanks for all your support xx

Well I didnt have a terrible day yesterday, it wasnt great - had about 1300 cals, but i like to stay at about 1000, plus I havent done a good workout since Thursday as Ive really really hurt my back - I can barely lift Charlie its so bad. gutted. Im going to MIL for a roast today too, and OH is cooking tomorrow for Valentines so its not going to be the most healthy of days. Im really hoping I can get on track with exercise tomorrow, but i dont know what on earth Ive done to myself but its so painful!! Not expecting a good weigh in on Friday, but so long as I lose a little then thats fine.

Hope everyone is well today, lots of love xx


----------



## zzypeg

hey everyone..just stopping by to say a quick Hi!! how is everyone today..seems like it's a MIL roast attack today! lol! we are off in a bit. I have done 30 mins of step this morning, using the Wii board but the the running trax album, I was sweating after lol. but MFP says I have done 502 cals doing "vigorous step ups" so I am going to class it as that. I think I will try and do another 30 mins of the free step on Wii, but that only burns 80 cals and is a bit slow for me, but it's better than nothing after a massive dinner...and you can do it while you watch something else on TV! today is my last day of naughtiness..my birthday is drawing closer and I must focus, so the rest of the week I am really going to push it! 
how is everyone today? xxxx


----------



## choc

Hi girls! I'm back! Did you miss me?! 

I am all better now after the food poisoning, got my strength back up. I have had a strange week food wise, as obviously didn't eat at all wednesday and thursday, then was still feeling very picky so just ate what I fancied to get myself eating at all! Didn't go over the top though. So I am back on it properly tomorrow and haven't exercised since monday either so will be starting that again tomorrow.

Roast dinner later is my last treat this week! I'm glad to be back and looking forward to weigh in friday as I missed last weeks xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Claire..I'm not sure about stopping ADD and how it affects weight gain. I guess it's like any diet..if you stop and start eating tons of junk, you're bound to re-gain. But if you stop and eat healithy and smaller portions you should be able to maintain. :) (not saying youd eat tons of junk btw! lol)

I had a nice up day. Didn't eat till lunch which was a piece of hake and chips. Yum yum. No sauces. Then 1 scoop of icecream..my treat for the week!

Gonna have a strict down day tomorrow. Time to get this ball rolling again!

Choc..welcome back! We missed you and so glad you're feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## peanut56

Hi everyone.
Yesterday and Friday were epic food failures. You don't even want to know what I ate!! Back on the plan today though. I am a Weight Watchers person, but I've also started using My Fitness Pal, and so far I really like it.

ETA: If anyone wants to be my friend on there, I'm pinklotus_56. :blush:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Welcome back Choc!! Glad you're feeling better!!

I'll come add you in a sec peanut, I really like it because it helps me realise just what I am eating and I now check out calorie amounts on there before eating so I can adjust things if I want to!!

We are in teething hell today so not managed to eat much at all, guess its good for the diet :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Started Abz on baby rice tonight..she LOVED it!


----------



## charlotte-xo

:hi: hi ladies

got back about 10ish this morning. it was lovely, was so weird without alfie. i dont think im going to do it again, i was in tears last night missed him sooooo much but it was nice to have a full 8hours sleep !! 
was quite good at the meal just had chicken salad for my main but allowed myself to have a pudding, chocolate fondue mmmmmm.

this morning ive had yoghurt with fruit, had some rice cakes for dinner and might have a bannana in a minute.

glad to hear your better choc, food poisonings horrid i had it years ago from a dodgy indian takeaway :sick: not had another one since..

welcome back newlywed been so quite without you :hugs:

will check in again tomorrow.

im going to sign up to my fitness pal aswell tomorrow!!

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Started Abz on baby rice tonight..she LOVED it!

aw, how was she with it. i bet they do love it you know theres only so much milk you can have lol.

i think were going to wean alfie when hes 4 months cos of his reflux.

<3


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

She did wonderful with it. No tummy ache or anything (so far anyway..knock on wood)..still very hungry. I didn't give her too much as didn't wanna overdo it the first time. She's had nearly 3 bottles in the past 4 hrs! Insane. but she's wanting it...so I'll give it. It is definitely the big growth spurt


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah, glad you had a good night Charlotte! (apart from the tears!)


----------



## ricschick

welcome back choc!!! well new week ladies lets kick some butt this week!!!!


----------



## choc

Thanks for the welcome back girls!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep..gonna kick some fat to the curb this week :D

tomorrow is my Down Day..wanna make it a good one. I've done alright today as well. :D

Woohoo.

Although I'm on my 2nd cup of coffee (at midnight!)..this one has real sugar instead of my sucralose, cuz I ran out. Eek


----------



## aliss

Thanks girls!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good morning ladies! Happy love day!
I've just had my coffee and belvita's, still trying to wake up!!!! 
Hubby has gone off to work in my car, and the pram is in the boot! As is our carrier! So it looks like me and Holly are inside for the day! Will have to get the wii fit out me thinks!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy love day to you too, Allie!

I've been up most of the night again..Abbey was sooo restless!!! I did a ton of cleaning though..the house smells nice at least :D DH just woke up..its 10:30 GRR lol

He gave me a big kiss tho..and wished me happy valentines :blush: Told him I'm expecting a very nice present tonight :haha:

Today is my Down Day..I don't think we have any plans really, so that's fine. No cheating with lavish dinners then lol

Its a new week..Weigh-in isn't too far away, so stay strong!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Awww, no cheating lavish dinners here either :haha: but we will be having something for our anniversary which is a worry as it is thursday so I may well spoil the week the day before weigh in!!!! Am going to be very good all week before that though and not have much on thursday leading up to the meal!!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

happy valentines day ladies <3

hope youve all been spoilt

today so far ive had a bowl of special k. im trying to stick to the 2 bowls a day to drop a dress size (hope it works it tastes rank!!) going to zumba tonight, i think were having stir fry for tea yum yum.

will check in later having a bath while alf's asleep.

<3


----------



## RedRose

Hi ladies!

I've not been on all weekend and there's too much for me to catch up on. Hope all mummies and babies are very well.

I had a valentines card in my box of Belvitas this morning! :cloud9::thumbup:

Bad weekend for me, had dinner at my SIL's who is a good cook and I had some chocolate and beer too! Have got a valentines meal from Waitrose for tonight, will just have small portions I guess.

Beautiful sunny day here, can't wait to get out with the pram.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Rose, that's so sweet! My hubby doesn't do cards..he says they're a waste of money :haha: Some men, huh!

Morning charlotte..I know a lot of people that do the special K challenge and it works..so good luck :D

Good plan, Allie..save those cals for your nice dinner :)


----------



## KittyVentura

Morning loves! Happy Valentines day.

Hubby got me Bambi (I'm collecting the classics as they get re-released in this double sets that have DVD & Blue Ray discs in) and a pretty necklace that I wanted. I got him gig tickets & am taking him out tomorrow eve to the cinema.

I stood nakie this morning in front of the mirror and for the first time in over a year I was excited about what I saw. Still have a long way to go but I can see my body coming back. Yayyy!

Had an up day yesterday but don't think I was really "up" enough. Had Belivitas & half a roast dinner because Fin was fussing through it and a plain bread roll in the eve. Down day today. Woo!

Good luck for this coming week guys. Hope we all have a successful week again xx


----------



## RedRose

Ladies, a passage from 'Neris and India's Idiot-Proof Diet'....

''*I want chocolate.*

Us too. The point here is that it's not only your body or taste buds we need to re-educate. It's also your mind that needs reprogramming. We bumble along through life thinking 'This is just the way I am', or 'This is just the way I think', so that when our mind says, 'time for biscuits', we just think, 'Oh, okay,' and mindlessly reach for the cookie jar. It's all well and good, thinking this is just how we are- but when it comes to food, it's also not true.

Eating two Danish pastries for breakfast is not the way you are meant to live at all. It's not the way you were born. It has very little to do with anything, except habit. And all habits are breakable. If people can get off heroin, you can get off thinking that you're doing yourself a favour by eating crap. Be the boss of yourself, as my children would say. When you have the thought that says, 'Bugger it, I want to eat the garlic bread,' don't just give in to it spinelessly. Hold it up for examination (the thought, not the bread) instead of frantically trying to push it aside. Have a good look at it, and then dismiss it. Don't try to push the thought away halfway through having it, or get into a panic about it - that's how obsessions are created, and how you end up feeling deprived instead of in control.

Hold it in your head and examine it. All you have to tell yourself is, 'Actually, that's a crap idea. I'm getting thinner. Why would I have the garlic bread? I'd be mad to.' If you do this enough- and admittedly it is quite boring, but also important- it becomes second nature. What we're basically saying is, never take any food-related thought you have for granted. Ever. Examine it. Show it who's boss: you, and you alone.''



You may or may not find it helpful xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks Rose, I do find it helpful!! I so need to re-educate myself and think things through, I am the typical example of getting a thought in my head, eg: chocolate and because its there. i keep on thinking until I actually eat it!!!!!


----------



## RedRose

Yeah same here. I'm like 'ah I've done quite well, I'll have a bottle of Corona and some chocolate to celebrate' :dohh::dohh:

You wouldn't give up smoking and then have a fag to celebrate would you?!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

RedRose said:


> Yeah same here. I'm like 'ah I've done quite well, I'll have a bottle of Corona and some chocolate to celebrate' :dohh::dohh:
> 
> You wouldn't give up smoking and then have a fag to celebrate would you?!

Totally!!! its mad, but thats where my head is! Its not as bad as it used to be but I know I still have work to do!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I used to struggle with that too! Now I am pretty good about saying "no" when I know it's bad. Granted I've messed up quite a few times the past couple of weeks..but I'm getting back on track!!! I let the stress get to me and my mind.

Thanks Rose..very insightful :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Rose :)

Well as usual I was crap at weekend, mainly as we celebrated Valentines early! :)
I'm pretty good during the week, it's just the weekend I'm not! :lol:


----------



## zzypeg

morning valentines beauties!!

how are we all? Well after what turned out to be a rubbish eating day yesterday...I am kind of back on track..Have only eaten a fruit bar (95 cals) so far today as I am cooking valentines dinner this evening and have prepared chicken breast fillets stuffed with basil and cheddar cheese spread wrapped in streaky bacon!! very come dine with me...lol. DH is such a fussy eater but I am really hoping he will like it, we will be enjoying it with new potatos roasted in olive oil and rock salt and some veg. so I am trying to save more or less all my cals for that dinner..just incase (although i could work it out on MFP, but i didn't weigh anything so nevermind!) after LO has had her next bottle we will be going out for a long walk and I shall do some exercise on the Wii when she has gone to bed tonight. 

after today, I am going to be very good...but after the weekend I have had I don't hold out too much hope for weigh in. We are going to buggyfit tomorrow for an extra bit of exercise. 

goodness I am waffling today...lol.

kitty good for you, it takes alot for a woman to look at her body in a mirror and to like it. 

anyway ladies have a lovely day. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Good morning! How are we all on this lovely sunny day? I walk is definitely in order this afternoon, although it will probably have started raining by the time I want to go!

Had yogurt and granola for brekky, 2 glasses water and a cup of tea. I'm now making butternut squash soup for lunch. I was meant to do my wii fit this morning but didn't get round to it, so will try and do some this evening!

I have got a new phone, it's an android one and there is a myfitnesspal app, so now I have got MFP wherever I go! No excuses!


----------



## ricschick

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY YUMMY MUMMIES!!!!!
df bought me a bunch of red roses so far but left them in the pub last night!!! will see what he brings in with him later. MEN EH!!!

thanks rose thats very helpful paul makenna has a good way of avoiding temptation if you imagine your worst food and imagine it mixed with your temptation food ie chocolate or cake or whatever it is it puts you off eating it for example mine would be chocolate mixed with liver yuk!!!! makes me feel sick thinking of it!!!

kitty im with ya on that one ive noticed a difference in the mirror too!!

well brekfast was belvitas as i had to eat on the run as i took roxy to the vets for a check up and to get her spaying apt so shes booked in for the 7th march!


----------



## charlotte-xo

RedRose said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've not been on all weekend and there's too much for me to catch up on. Hope all mummies and babies are very well.
> 
> I had a valentines card in my box of Belvitas this morning! :cloud9::thumbup:
> 
> Bad weekend for me, had dinner at my SIL's who is a good cook and I had some chocolate and beer too! Have got a valentines meal from Waitrose for tonight, will just have small portions I guess.
> 
> Beautiful sunny day here, can't wait to get out with the pram.

aw how sweet is your oh :cloud9: could you please tell him to have a word with my oh!! he never thinks of sweet things like that to do for me =(

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

oo ladies im starving lol..special k is just not filling not one bit :nope: but im going to percivere (sp) with it because i know people see good results from it, 
going to have a walk with the pushy alfies been asleep for 2 and half hours now :shock: its not like him at all. 
whats everyones plans for tonight?? going anywere nice for a meal. i struggle when we go out for meals i was good on saturday had chicken salad but normally id have a massive steak with chips nom nom. i think im going to cook all mymeals myself now and not go out for abit boooooo!! 

whats everyone done//got for their inspiration for weight loss. i know some people have a certaian photo they dont like or buy a dress in a smaller size..

<3


----------



## choc

charlotte-xo said:


> oo ladies im starving lol..special k is just not filling not one bit :nope: but im going to percivere (sp) with it because i know people see good results from it,
> going to have a walk with the pushy alfies been asleep for 2 and half hours now :shock: its not like him at all.
> whats everyones plans for tonight?? going anywere nice for a meal. i struggle when we go out for meals i was good on saturday had chicken salad but normally id have a massive steak with chips nom nom. i think im going to cook all mymeals myself now and not go out for abit boooooo!!
> 
> whats everyone done//got for their inspiration for weight loss. i know some people have a certaian photo they dont like or buy a dress in a smaller size..
> 
> <3

Not going anywhere tonight, I am cooking DH his fave carbonara and we have some pink fizz to drink! 

My inspiration is a gorgeous karen millen top that my best friend bought me for christmas 2009 and it was a little tight even then! But then I got my bfp on the 16th Jan so never got to wear it. I am determined to fit into it and fit into it comfortably! This is it:
 



Attached Files:







top.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oooh, thats a lush top choc!!!

My inspiration is just to be fit for my daughter, to be able to run around the park with her and not give out after a few minutes!!!

My OH forgot it was valentines today, he knew it was coming but didn't realise it was the 14th today! he shit himself last night when he realised!! so he had better come home from work with something good!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My DH doesn't see "the fuss over Valentines" lol..He's lucky it's not *that* big of a deal to me! We aren't going out..as every place will be packed tonight (and it's my down day!) but may go out tomorrow night :D


----------



## ricschick

we're going for dinner on thursday instead of tonight, but we're not that fussed about valentines day but its always nice getting flowers isnt it!

my target is to fit comfortably in a size 12 bikini!


----------



## Bee26

hey ladies,
well OH was out to work this morning at 5 so we are having cards etc tonight with a meal he isa cooking. He just got home, grabbed his wallet and ran out again so maybe flowers are on their way down the high street to me!! 
I dont hold out much hope for this week, as although will be under calories, i cant do any workouts as i have REALLY hurt my back gutted.
Have a lovely valentines girls xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

This Weds will be a month from when we started so... this Friday's weigh in will be the one used towards the front page. When you weigh in can you post not only the amount lost this week but the amount lost since this group was set up please. Thanks loves xx


----------



## Bee26

KittyVentura said:


> This Weds will be a month from when we started so... this Friday's weigh in will be the one used towards the front page. When you weigh in can you post not only the amount lost this week but the amount lost since this group was set up please. Thanks loves xx

Hi Kitty, im not on the front page - :nope::nope::cry:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

6:20 pm and I've had only an energy bar (176) and a cup of coffee with a smidge of low fat milk (70 cals)

:happydance: 

Just gotta get through the end of the night..the hardest part for me. Have somethin small for dinner just before bed, so my tummy won't growl all night lol. 

Awesome down day. Looking forward to my up day though..yummm.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done chick!! I couldn't manage that!! I'd be ok when I go back to work as just don't have time to eat there!! 
I've had the major munchies today, have been doing everything I can to distract myself and its worked so far but am hungry!!!!
Not having dinner until after hubby comes home, he won't be here until 8pm. pfft!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hold out..you'll be proud of yourself :D

You're doing great!

No idea what I'll even have tonight..DH is sulking now, so prob nothing too nice lol. Maybe some scrambled eggwhites.


----------



## choc

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> 6:20 pm and I've had only an energy bar (176) and a cup of coffee with a smidge of low fat milk (70 cals)
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Just gotta get through the end of the night..the hardest part for me. Have somethin small for dinner just before bed, so my tummy won't growl all night lol.
> 
> Awesome down day. Looking forward to my up day though..yummm.

I don't know how you do it, seriously! I would be dizzy and sick. I have to eat regularly, like every 4 hours or I feel ill.

Well done you though!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Takes some conditioning..thats for sure!

ETA..I used to do the same thing though..felt sick if I didn't eat..as my blood sugar dropped.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would starve!!!

Poor Tristan - His nose is squeaking as he breathes! :(


----------



## choc

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Takes some conditioning..thats for sure!
> 
> ETA..I used to do the same thing though..felt sick if I didn't eat..as my blood sugar dropped.

Does your body actually get used to it then? How long after you started doing it did you stop feeling sick with hunger?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

choc said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Takes some conditioning..thats for sure!
> 
> ETA..I used to do the same thing though..felt sick if I didn't eat..as my blood sugar dropped.
> 
> Does your body actually get used to it then? How long after you started doing it did you stop feeling sick with hunger?Click to expand...

Yes, it does. It only took me about 3 down days for my body to adjust. I don't know the exact science of it..or what causes it, but I'm assuming it's blood sugar related. If you have a history of diabetes, thats a whole different story and you def SHOULD be eating every so often! Anyways, I was able to get through the first few days and then I was fine. I found that drinking plenty of water helped a lot!! And if the water didn't quench the feeling, then I'd eat a bite of something. literally just a bite of a granola bar or something and it would go away.

9 pm and still haven't eaten yet. Had my 2nd cup of coffee..plus lots of water. :)


----------



## choc

Wow, it's interesting. I could never do it, but I find it interesting.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah it's petty cool! Its the only diet that's ever worked for me..and felt *easy*...sorta easy lol


----------



## Bee26

mmmm, my OH just cooked me the most gorgeous dinner and had flowers, a big teddy and a gorgeous framed picture of him and Charlie. Have had a lovely day and now feeling a bit piddled off of 4 glasses of wine. Not a good food day for me xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Awww thats so sweet!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Managed to finish off my Down Day with only 450 cals!

Making my 11 yr old some pancakes for breakfast this morning and will have 1 for myself :D Yum yum


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Nice one Brandy! I don't know how you do it!!!!!!

Well little lady seems to have a new waking time, gone are the between 7 & 8 days and not its 6.15. I hate being up early!!!! But I guess its a good time for when I go back to work so I shouldn't complain too much!

I've had my coffee, am holding out until later for my breakfast or i'll be hungry sooner in the day!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I try doing the same with breakfast! :lol:

Eurghh tired again!! Where did my good sleeper go!?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw hun, you still having bad nights?


----------



## brunettebimbo

He's waking 2-3 times a night! :(


----------



## choc

Morning ladies. 

Sorry for your bad night bb and early morning newly. 

We had the best nights sleep in absolutely ages last night! So I've spent the whole morning trying to remember what happened yesterday so I can reinact it!! He only had half an hour sleep yesterday afternoon instead of 1 and a half to 2 hours. But he was grumpy as hell so not sure I should go down that route today! Ahh wish I knew what it was! I would kill to sleep 11pm to 6.30am without getting up once every night! (thats what he did last night!)


----------



## choc

brunettebimbo said:


> He's waking 2-3 times a night! :(

Thats my life normally. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## charlotte-xo

morning ladies...

BB-was you up alot then last night??alfie was the same he also decided to projectile vomit all over me at 5 this morning hes got a really bad tummy, lots of wind, wont take his bottles and just very sickly. =(

Newlywed-aw i hate getting up early too alfie can get up anytime between 5 and 6 on a saturday he lets me have a lie in untill 7 though =)

PLB-ooo i love pancakes!! have one for me.

i might be in and out today gotta go to drs then my great grandmas..will try and catch up on my phone though..have a nice day =) and keep up the good work everyones doing fantastic !!!!!

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

choc said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Sorry for your bad night bb and early morning newly.
> 
> We had the best nights sleep in absolutely ages last night! So I've spent the whole morning trying to remember what happened yesterday so I can reinact it!! He only had half an hour sleep yesterday afternoon instead of 1 and a half to 2 hours. But he was grumpy as hell so not sure I should go down that route today! Ahh wish I knew what it was! I would kill to sleep 11pm to 6.30am without getting up once every night! (thats what he did last night!)

aw its lovely when they dont wake up in the night, the first and last time alfie did that was lovely i was wide awake the next day for once lol.

i hope he keeps it up for you

<3


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh dear, some sleepless nights there then!! I sometimes feel guilty that I moan when Holly wakes up an hour earlier than usual! we are so bloody lucky with her sleeping!!!!

I just ate my breakfast, I was bloody starving! I had delayed it since 6:15 :haha:


----------



## ricschick

bb how did you get on at the docs?? hope all was ok!!

sorry you girlies had bad nights and very early mornings!!!

bee your oh sounds so sweet love the photo idea very sweet!

my df brought me in some milk tray chocolates (naughty boy)(i only had 1) and a card and he went and bought 2 oscar fish which symbolised me and him he bought one black one and one white one and he said that was me and him which i thought was so thoughtful!! bless him i gave him a personalied card and a gorilla which had on heart boxers lol
i workied out last night if i lose a pound a week then i will be around 9 and a half stone when i go on holiday!! that suits me!!! weetabix for brekkie today will do my workout too roday didnt get time yesterday i had to hoover everywhere and mop and i cleaned out the kitchen cupboards and put washing away so didnt get time! any plans for today girls? xxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well I am having a lazy morning! Its off to get Holly weighed this afternoon, we're going to walk and its a fair old trek!! Then we're off to see a friend, she's going through some health problems and her fella has just walked out on her too so it's not really going to be a pleasant time, she needs to talk bless her


----------



## brunettebimbo

Everything was ok ricschick :) Thanks!


----------



## Bee26

pj day, pj day. lovely.

i feel your pain girls - we still co sleep after 11 as it means i get some kip as charlie still wakes loads at night. joy xx


----------



## choc

I need some exercise tips! I am doing general fat/calorie burning workouts, but what should I be doing to target my flabby belly? All I know are sit ups and I am crap at those and got nothing to hook my feet under!!


----------



## KittyVentura

Choc try 'backwards sit-ups' (dunno the proper name) basically you lay flat and lift your legs up and down... but not all the way down. Your tummy muscles work to stop your legs somehow xx


----------



## ricschick

brunettebimbo said:


> Everything was ok ricschick :) Thanks!

GLAD TO HEAR IT!!!!!!!:thumbup::kiss:


----------



## choc

KittyVentura said:


> Choc try 'backwards sit-ups' (dunno the proper name) basically you lay flat and lift your legs up and down... but not all the way down. Your tummy muscles work to stop your legs somehow xx

Do you mean lift them up to your chest and bend your knees? Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ricschick

well about to do my workout my body feels battered lately my chins hurt for some reason?!?! but im still gonna do it i need to lose a pound this week to keep me on track and anymore of a lose is a bonus!!! 
thanks for the tip kitty il be doing those on the days when i dont do my workout!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I can relate with the tiredness. Abbey didn't go to sleep till 12..but was moving around a lot (which keeps me awake cuz Icheck on her a million times) and then up at 4:30 for a feeding..and 6..and 8. lol. Yawwwwwwwwwn. I swear..broken sleep is worse than no sleep!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Claire..what a cute pic of your LO!


----------



## zzypeg

hi all...how are we all today? hope the non-sleepers/early wakers have found some much needed energy? well i am back on track after last night's yummy scrummy chicken, I can recommend that as a lovely treat!! I have just got back from buggy fit, it was great but It was a bit cold and windy but I feel all sleepy, but nice sleepy like when you have had a good dose of fresh air. Just watching the biggest loser from last night then gonna do half hour tidy and then snuggle up for the afternoon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ugh! we're supposed to be walking to baby clinic but its pouring down! Looks like we're driving after all. I really fancied the walk! 

Buggy fit sounds fun! There's nothing like that around here! The biggest loser surprised me last night, I can't believe what Angie did!


----------



## ricschick

well my workout ive done 50mins but im knackered now and my leg hurts more lol and i felt really sick afterwards!! think i might have over done it a little. so going to eat something to see if that makes me feel better was gonna have a snooze on the sofa but jamie has woken up wanting dinner so that idea has gone out the window. nevermind!


----------



## zzypeg

i know allie, That was a bit underhand and a bad example. wouldn't mind finding out what nuts and apples though...lol! no we must do it properly. I was gutted that Rob went, he was my fave..now I think i want Will to win! have you looked on the buggyfit website, they have a list of all the classes, there may be one near you. I had to drive about 35 mins to my nearest, but there is never anything near us! xxx


----------



## charlotte-xo

quick check in ladies...just joined my fitness pal and WOW its amazing. i never knew how many calories were in cheese straws..130 :shock: never having one again i only thought they had about 30!!

went to grandmas, was going to the drs but its peeing it down here so weve postponed until later so we can get driven there by daddy =) lunch was da da da daaaa special k bleugh!! :sick: i dont know why i go on this diet i hate it, i dont even like cereal lol

i think were having faghitas (finally!!) for tea cant wait. :yipee:

hope your having a brill day

<3


----------



## zzypeg

charlotte..I may be wrong but I was sure that the "special-k" diet covered a range of kellogs cereals not just the special k. for example I think that crunchy nut cornflakes are included..they taste nicer xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Walked the dog for an hour today around the park with loads of hills!! My legs kill! :lol:

The "plank" is supposed to be brilliant for toning the stomach!
The Plank!

Proud Mummy moment! :mrgreen:
Tristan has giggled in the past but only about twice and only once, well today I just started say "aboo" to him and he has been giggling away!! It is the best sound in the world! :cloud9: I managed to get him on video but as normal they aren't as good as before I got the camera out! :lol:
Click for Video!


----------



## zzypeg

that's so cute...I was exactly the same when Yvaine started laughing..she was laughing at your video and tristan giggling. she laughs quite alot now, but seems to have a giggly time of the day..she was absolultly killing herself at me doing some aerobics on sunday. May I just ask, where did you get the name Tristan from hun? xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Eating out tonight... hope I don't go overboard. Having Mexican. Nom xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

From the film Stardust :rofl:


----------



## zzypeg

well we have our very own stardust fan club!! lol..:thumbup:

that is such a coincidence! awww maybe they will get married! xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yvaine is from Stardust isn't it!?


----------



## zzypeg

kitty...Have a lovely time, I have only had mexican twice, the first time I didn't like it but the 2nd It was Yummmmmyyyyy. I wish I was going out..roll on 5th march for my TGI friday extravaganza with the girlies! I am gonna stuff myself silly :shhh: lol! I bet I won't be able to eat half as much as I think i can, I will probably manage about 12 fries and half a burger and 1 onion ring and then feel sick! maybe I should ask for a kids meal? xxx


----------



## zzypeg

yes..she's the star! xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: What are we like!


----------



## zzypeg

it's mine and DH favorite film, we have watched it loads and we had the take-that song as our first wedding dance. it is a great film though...Hmmm, may have to see if he wants to watch it at the weekend? xxx


----------



## zzypeg

oh ladies...don't forget the Wii fit challenge tomoz!! I almost did..lol, I will post details on FB for those of you on there incase you aren't sad like me and read all the posts I miss..lol xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

zzypeg said:


> i know allie, That was a bit underhand and a bad example. wouldn't mind finding out what nuts and apples though...lol! no we must do it properly. I was gutted that Rob went, he was my fave..now I think i want Will to win! have you looked on the buggyfit website, they have a list of all the classes, there may be one near you. I had to drive about 35 mins to my nearest, but there is never anything near us! xxx

Thanks hun, I will check it out!! 
I did like Rob to begin with but then he started to come across quite wimpy and a bit of a suck-arse!! I'd like Will to win too!



charlotte-xo said:


> quick check in ladies...just joined my fitness pal and WOW its amazing. i never knew how many calories were in cheese straws..130 :shock: never having one again i only thought they had about 30!!
> 
> went to grandmas, was going to the drs but its peeing it down here so weve postponed until later so we can get driven there by daddy =) lunch was da da da daaaa special k bleugh!! :sick: i dont know why i go on this diet i hate it, i dont even like cereal lol
> 
> i think were having faghitas (finally!!) for tea cant wait. :yipee:
> 
> hope your having a brill day
> 
> <3

I think we're having Fajita's too! though not totally decided yet!!



KittyVentura said:


> Eating out tonight... hope I don't go overboard. Having Mexican. Nom xx

I am very very jealous! Mexican is my favourite food!!!! Enjoy!!!



zzypeg said:


> oh ladies...don't forget the Wii fit challenge tomoz!! I almost did..lol, I will post details on FB for those of you on there incase you aren't sad like me and read all the posts I miss..lol xxxx

Whoop Whoop!! Am well up for it! Haven't done the boxing properly for ages so will get a crap score :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I just had a look on the buggy fit site, nothing anywhere near me :nope::growlmad:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm being naughty tonight! I'm having a take away.
Tristan has screamed all afternoon, my house is a mess and when I put him down he screams again so I can't tidy up and I can't put tea on!
I hate teething :(


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Yeah teething really sucks!!!! The amber anklet seems to be doing ok so far....

We're having a take away curry on thursday, its our wedding anniversary, we were going to go out but decided to stay home, just the three of us so we're having a lush yummy curry! Will have to starve all day as its gonna cost me on the calories!!


----------



## RedRose

Hi ladies :hi:

Lots of yummy food happening this evening I see. Enjoy your curries, takeaways, Mexican etc, enjoy your treats cos you deserve them!

I had a nice valentines meal last night complete with chocolate pudding and prosecco! :blush:

I've gone off the wagon a bit this week. I hope I can claw it back a bit before weigh in!

I made a lush desert tonight ladies. Not sure on the calorie value but I don't think it's too high.

3 Peeled and halved pears
3 halved plums
Handful of raspberries
Baby fruit juice (10p a bottle at waitrose!)
Water
Cinnamon

Shove it all in a casserole dish and bake at 200c for 30-40 mins.

Serve with low fat Greek yoghurt, granola and and a drizzle of honey.


----------



## Natasha2605

Hello Ladies!

Hope everyone enjoys all their yummy meals tonight! I've made a chicken and sausage pie from scratch, just gotta pop it in the over when Summer's been put in her cot!

We went swimming today and.









I actually had the balls to put my bikini on and felt not to bad about myself. And nobody stared at my stretchies wooooop. We had a brill time and really need to go more often.

Looking forward to the wii fit challenge, I'm gonna go on the wii in a bit, it's been a bit neglected in the last few days hehe. 

I bought Belivitas last week but I keep forgetting to try them. DOH! I've had an alright week, nothing majorly bad but me and OH are going to the cinema and for lunch tomorrow as a late valentines date so we'll see how good I am then. I THINK we're going to Jimmy Chungs, chinese buffet....nom nom!!

xx


----------



## charlotte-xo

had my faghitas yumyum..

well weve got to wait until tomorrow to go to dr's now..OH was still working at 6 so we missed our appointment, im not worried though hes not been sick since i think he may have been a little bit greedy this morning.

enjoy your meal kitty.

natasha i want to take alfie swimming!! what did you take with you, im worried that he wont be warm enough oh got us lessons at water babies ive delayed it though until i feel comfortable enough with wearing a swimsuit..and well done you for getting your bikini on!! im not sure waterbabies is ready for me in a bikini yet :haha:

<3

<3


----------



## Natasha2605

Em she just had a normal little swim costume on and a swim nappy, the water was really warm and it was fab!

The baby changing facilities were APPALLING, seriously, so if you do look into their facilities. The ones where I went extended to , well nothing, it was terrible.

Trying to upload a pic of Summer in her costume, she looked so damn cute xx

ETA :
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8&set=a.500231443917.268112.513443917&theater

Hopefully it lets you see the pic xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

hi ladies

Been awol a little today. Just feeling so run down and tired..REALLY hope I get some rest tonight.

Sounds like we all had a nice dinner tonight :haha: Hubby took me out to a steakhouse..I think he just wanted steak lol. but I had a bit of pasta with chicken breast and creamy mushroom gravy. Yumm! I couldn't eat much of it till I was absolutely stuffed. Baby went with us and was perfect! Everyone ooh'd and aww'd over her :D

My older daughter stayed here at MILs to play with my niece n nephew..so it all worked out really well.

Hope you all enjoyed your foods! Back to work tomorrow though!!! Friday is way too close :blush:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Natasha..adorable pic!


----------



## Natasha2605

Thank you. I hope you get a good night's sleep! :hugs: xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw Natasha, that pic is so cute! her big blue eyes are gorgeous!!!

Glad everyone is having a good evening, I have hurt my back, I have no idea how, it just hurts like hell!! Gonna have a big hot bath to see if it eases any!!


----------



## choc

Hi ladies, had a massive portion of toad in the hole and mash tonight. I am not doing very well this week, I'll be very lucky not to put weight on this week. :nope:

I did do some exercise today though, and will again tomorrow. I am gonna try and have a smaller portion for dinner tomorrow.

Glad you enjoyed swimming Natasha, we take Aidan every week and we love it! We dunk him right under the water now!

Hope you get some sleep PLB and hope you feel better soon newly.

Kitty and BB enjoy your meals!

I can't remember all the posts I have read, sorry if I've forgotten anyone!


----------



## ricschick

i hope you ladies are able to get some sleep tonight broken sleep is defiantely the worst!!! dinner for me was pasta with tomato and herb sauce. i love mexican how jealous am i!!! lol nite ladies!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

FINALLY!!! Got some sleep :happydance: From about 1 am to 6:30 !! I'll take it lol. Brought LO to my bed around 4 cuz I just couldn't bring myself to get up..glad she went back to sleep :D

So today is my down day. I'm going to try to have a DD today and a mid-day tomorrow. Feeling hungry already tho..thanks to my starchy dinner last night!
Tummy is a bit sore.

Mexican food is MY FAAAAVE too! So very jealous. Can't wait to be home so I can go to the mex restaurant there..yummmmmy. Ok, gotta stop thinking about food lol.


----------



## zzypeg

morning all...Just sneaking in as Yvaine is having a lie-in..lazy toad! 
Choc....I am SOOOOO jealous, Toad in the hold and mash is my FAV dinner..I had cumberland sausages, a little mash and a load of peas and gravy, so toad with no hole...lol. I think the whole dinner was just over 600 cals so not bad! 
PLB, glad you got some sleep eventually.you poor thing..good luck with your Down day.
Natasha, lovely pic, she looks exited to be going swimming!.

so lots of exercise again today, I have a parcel to pick up at the post office 1.5 miles away, so me, yvaine and Nipper will be taking a stroll. then it's baby yoga this afternoon and then Wii fit later...so sorry ladies I won't be doing my challenge until later on but I will upload it by 7.30pm....

Wii FIT CHALLENGE...RHYTHM BOXING 3 MINS...BEST SCORE WINS! GOOD LUCK :thumbup:


I hope you all have a lovely day today, see you later lovelies....

xxxxxx


----------



## Louise23

Hey all! Haven't been online much Been having a rough few days.. Completely full of cold and also can't make my child sleep!! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/toddler-pre-school/538261-why-wont-my-child-sleep.html

Posted this yesterday if anyone fancies having a read and handing out a lil advice it would be really good. TIA.

Anyways with the ADD I'm doing very well. 
On sunday i had my first DD 594calories. Not too bad but felt so hungry after eating all 4 belvita at 11am then nothing til 4.. :haha:

Monday was an UD i had
Belvitas for breakfast at 9am
an apple aroun 11am
two WW bread full slice turkey and lettuce at 1pm
my WW meal for tea (beef&Veg hotpot) at 5pm
A muller light toffee yogurt at 7pm.

Yesterday was another DD I ate exactly the same as sunday
belvitas (instead of all 4 at 11 i had one at 10,11,12 and 1pm 
One WW bread half slice turkey lil bit lettuce.
WW meal (tagetellli bolognaise SP) 
Muller light yogurt.

So today is my UD! But gonna try not too eat too much as I havent really been to gym/dont any exercise :blush: I'm finding it hard to fit in with all 4 at home.. They're back to school on monday though so will be hitting the gym hard next week. Will try do treadmill and wii fit and my exercise dvd for a couple hours today and tmoro


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning ladies!

Ah Brandy, so glad you got some well deserved sleep!!!!!!

Zzypeg, I will have a go at the challenge a bit later, my back is still hurting but will do my best!!!

Louise, sorry hun, I wish I could offer some advice for you, we're still only at 3 months so not a clue about these energetic older babies!!!! But well done on the ADD!!! It sounds like you're doing fab so far!!


----------



## Louise23

Thankyouuu newly xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Having my coffee. yawn. even tho we had a good sleep, Im struggling to wake up!

Good luck on the wii challenge, girls!

Think thin :D


----------



## zzypeg

Allie, hope your back gets better soon, I sometimes suffer with a bad lower back..I think it's from the epidural I had. back pain is the worst!! xxx

Louise..well done on your ADD, you're a stronger person than me..lol..keep it up xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Morning all.

Aside from my pint of San Miguel (Heaven) and Fruity Cocktail (Heaven 2.0) I didn't do TOO bad last night. Saved most of my calories for the evening and managed about 1/3rd of a massive (and I mean MASSIVE) starter - Garlic Tostada with chicken (basically a cheesy garlicky quesadilla filled with chicken) and only a few bites of my main after that which was a shame because it was so yummy. Chicken Chimichangas.

Hopefully not done too much damage before weigh in. Woo!

How are we all today? xx


----------



## Bee26

WOOOOHOOOOOO - I slept until 8! Charlie did too! After 2 weeks of 5.45am starts I nearly fell over when i looked at the clock! I went to bed at 9.30 last night too, How much better do I feel after that sleep!!! My backs still absolutely buggared though, so still no exercise since last Friday, its so bad, I think i should go to the osteopath. 
Lovely sunny day out there, so going to dose up on ibroprufen and take LO out for a walk, then off to do a couple of hours work at the greengrocers. 

Hope your all ok today, and good luck with your wii fit challenge later xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Laura sorry no tips here! Tristan is rubbish at sleeping, well no actually he isn't but he wakes up 2-3 times a night!

We had Domino's for tea, I ate a FULL large Ham and Pineapple! :lol: Do you know what? I don't care! It was good! Back to being good today though :)

He seems better today, really smiley! :)

I've got a wriggler on my hands! I can't keep him in one place anymore, he back crawls! :lol:

He started at the bottom of his mat and the other he was laying the same way as the Lion! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1120.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 0









P160211_08.21.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ricschick

good luck with the challenge girls i still dont have the wii fit!:growlmad:
glad some of you have better sleeps!!! and your all doing great this week!

my body is absolutely killing me today i can barely lift my arms!!! so ive dosed up on paracetomol, so im not doing alot today exercise really kicks ya arse doesnt it!!!! brekkie was weetabix. i may go for a mexican tomorrow if mil can babysit and walk there and back! to burn it off!!!lol my bikinis came yesterday and dress in a size 12 ive bought and a vest top so i NEED to make sure i get into them!!!!!:thumbup: im a 14 at the mo!


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's my next step, exercise! My body is starting to look better but it wobbles! :lol:
I'm just far too lazy! :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ooops yesterdays Calorie intake - 3,198
So I went over by - 1,304 

Naughty!! :lol:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah BB, I love it, mine will be a massive calorie count after our indian tomorrow! Glad I aint the only one!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I just need to have a scream and think this is a safe place to do it. Cover your ears ladies...
*AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*

Ok, that helped.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Why Hun what's up?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

What's up Allie? :hugs: Scream some more if you like!

BB, love the pics..he's on his way! 

Abz is asleep now..after fighting her nap for 20 mins..passed out with her blankie and a toy right over her face (I moved them lol)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

My bloody husband is driving me mad. Its a long story but to cut it short, he wants a new car. We agreed we would look when I go back to work when we have more money coming in. But he just refuses to wait and keeps looking and sending me links from work of cars he has found and just won't take my feelings on it on board! Not exactly life or death I know, but its driving me crazy. He just can't help himself!!!


----------



## zzypeg

brunettebimbo said:


> Laura sorry no tips here! Tristan is rubbish at sleeping, well no actually he isn't but he wakes up 2-3 times a night!
> 
> *We had Domino's for tea, I ate a FULL large Ham and Pineapple!  Do you know what? I don't care! It was good! Back to being good today though
> *
> He seems better today, really smiley! :)
> 
> I've got a wriggler on my hands! I can't keep him in one place anymore, he back crawls! :lol:
> 
> He started at the bottom of his mat and the other he was laying the same way as the Lion! :rofl:

oh how funny...this really made me laugh!! I would love a dominos, we always have the margherita as DH doesn't do toppings...fool!! I love the veggie ones with the onions and peppers!! yum. I keep getting angry at dominos for advertising their offers with free things.!! xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

God, Dominos, how I miss thee!

Allie, so sorry DH is being a pain!!! Sometimes they just don't get how much they push our buttons. He's probably completely unaware and caught up in his own excitement. Hope he chills with the idea soon..until its time to actually buy!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Allie send him this - https://elprofesorcabreado.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/no-no-no.jpg :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh BB, I love it! you made me giggle!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

https://rlv.zcache.com/my_wife_says_i_dont_listen_to_her_or_something_tshirt-p235585669268519066qdso_400.jpg
And buy him this!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah you lovelies are fab!!!! 

He will listen eventually, especially as the savings are all in my account so there's nothing he can do anyway!!! it just gets me down its every damn day!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Understandable!

Maybe have a talk with him.tell him its annoying you..and to let it go for a bit.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh we have had that talk, several times!!! He gets like a little kid with a new toy, he has to keep looking and finding new ones and getting excited, honestly, its a nightmare. We end up arguing each time it comes up. He won't settle until he gets it, but I'm not gonna back down!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ugh! Be strong..someone has to be the practical one!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh I will be strong! I am always the practical one! It just bugs the hell out of me that we have to go through it almost every damn day!!! But it will happen my way, he will learn :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hehe, good girl :)

My down day is proving to be quite easy..I feel like sh*t!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw bless you hun! you coming down with something? 

I've done ok, so far had a slice of toast and then some pineapple.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

If I am, it's not surprising..my immune system has probably taken a knock from so little sleep.

toast sounds good..but I'll be good today as long as possible. 

Kinda excited for weigh-in now..bring on Friday!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I hope you're feeling better damn quick!!!

I think I have been ok this week, though having a curry the night before weigh in isn't exactly a great idea!!!

Right, I had better move, little miss will be waking for her bottle in a few mins no doubt and I wanna get some washing in first! Catch ya later!!


----------



## Bee26

Allie, buy him a little toy car and tell him that will have to do until the cash flow improves! 

Im starving. Cant believe how excited I am that I can have a slice of bread and some cottage cheese in an hour! Sad innit! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Food is food :) Yummy!

Ty Allie, I hope so too!


----------



## choc

Morning! How are we all? Better nights sleep I hope for some of you?
I've had my granola for brekky and am gonna have a jacket potato with prawns for lunch, yum yum! I've done 40 mins on wii fit this morning too. 

Speaking of which, I have done the challenge! I have got to admit I've never ever played the boxing before so I just did my best, but couldn't work out how to improve my score? I hit all the targets but didn't get a very high score. Is it a timing thing? Anyway I'll post my photo in a minute! Don't laugh!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

At least you did it! I know nothing about it as I don't have a wii.

yep, got a lil sleep last night..it was niiiice! Damn alarm waking us up at 6:30 lol.

granola sounds good..my tummy is quite upset so i dare not try anything but water just yet.


----------



## choc

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> At least you did it! I know nothing about it as I don't have a wii.
> 
> yep, got a lil sleep last night..it was niiiice! Damn alarm waking us up at 6:30 lol.
> 
> granola sounds good..my tummy is quite upset so i dare not try anything but water just yet.

Oh no, are you poorly? Is it a bug? Is it a down day today?


----------



## ricschick

men and their toys eh!!! i love the pics the girls posted made me giggle!!! i hope he see sense newly!!!! 
im quite looking forward to friday ive been strong this week df had fish and chips last night and i said NO!!!! and there is a box of chocs that i got for valentines that ive not touched so doing ok hopefully i can do some exercise tomorrow if my body hurts less!!!! feel like ive been beaten up!! but i was able to do some of the routine i couldnt do before so its progress!!! this is the longest ive stuck at any exercise routine normally i would have given up by now! thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## choc

rubbish!
 



Attached Files:







wii fit challenge 003.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

choc said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> At least you did it! I know nothing about it as I don't have a wii.
> 
> yep, got a lil sleep last night..it was niiiice! Damn alarm waking us up at 6:30 lol.
> 
> granola sounds good..my tummy is quite upset so i dare not try anything but water just yet.
> 
> Oh no, are you poorly? Is it a bug? Is it a down day today?Click to expand...

Not sure what's going on with this body of mine!

Yeah, it's a down day. I'd make it an up day if I was hungry, but I'm not..so that's alright.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ricschick said:


> men and their toys eh!!! i love the pics the girls posted made me giggle!!! i hope he see sense newly!!!!
> im quite looking forward to friday ive been strong this week df had fish and chips last night and i said NO!!!! and there is a box of chocs that i got for valentines that ive not touched so doing ok hopefully i can do some exercise tomorrow if my body hurts less!!!! feel like ive been beaten up!! but i was able to do some of the routine i couldnt do before so its progress!!! this is the longest ive stuck at any exercise routine normally i would have given up by now! thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Claire..you are dong AMAZING!!!!!!!!!! 

https://tashallen.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/05/16/you_go_girl.jpg

All the resisting bad foods and exercise is going to pay off :D :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Damn! I didn't realise how many calories pitta bread had in it! :shock:

I didn't eat Belvitas until 12 then decided to do pitta and tuna for dinner as I thought they where healthy but they are not!! :(


----------



## ricschick

thank you plb you have put a smile on my face! xxx

can we all put our real names again because i cant remember them sorry i have continuos baby brain!!!! 

im claire:kiss:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

What pitta bread are you having?!?!?! I had mini pitta's and am sure they were ok in calories?! 

I haven't done my wii fit challenge yet, Hubby will be home from work in about an hour so he can play with Holly while I do it!! Well done Choc, thats a decent score! Its been a long long time since I last did it properly so I will do terribly I'm sure!!!!

I've been a busy bee, cleaning and writing. Gonna have a lazy hour now me thinks!!


----------



## ricschick

brunettebimbo said:


> Damn! I didn't realise how many calories pitta bread had in it! :shock:
> 
> I didn't eat Belvitas until 12 then decided to do pitta and tuna for dinner as I thought they where healthy but they are not!! :(

it wont hurt hun how many calories does it have? just go easy this evening x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ricschick said:


> thank you plb you have put a smile on my face! xxx
> 
> can we all put our real names again because i cant remember them sorry i have continuos baby brain!!!!
> 
> im claire:kiss:

:haha: I'm Allie


----------



## brunettebimbo

260 Calories each and I had 2!!! :shock:

https://www.shortersclub.co.uk/images/thumbs/0017597_250.jpeg

I'm Kian :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm Brandy..but dont mind PLB lol


----------



## zzypeg

BB- i know it's well rubbish but get tesco value ones..they are 130 cals and only 25p for 5!!!! if you put them in the grill, let them cool down and then stuff them with salad (or whatever) they are soo yummy, nice and crunchy. xxx


----------



## Bee26

Im Beth

Im having a really rough day with Charlie, hes grizzling all the time, constantly. I know its his teeth but its hard work. 

Im really struggling today, just so hungry, Im under on cals but im going to have to do aerobics tonight as im not going to have lost anything on Friday. bad times.

Have a good evening ladies xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: Beth, we where the same yesterday, it's tough!

ZP - I normally get Asda but they where the only ones they had at the corner shop!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: Beth, we where the same yesterday, it's tough!

ZP - I normally get Asda but they where the only ones they had at the corner shop!


----------



## zzypeg

bloody corner shops!! steep prices, steep calories!! lol...just waiting for my dinner, I am having a tesco light choices chicken pasta bake with a big side sald and a slice of light garlic bread! yummy...I am being really good today and tomorrow, but not expecting great results this week. although I have done sooo much exercise this week, my body aches and I am tired!! I am getting to a weight that I am going to find it hard and I think that my loss will slow down alot now and I will have to work very hard..maybe even change my tactics. If I can find the strength and will power perhaps i will try the ADD! my body likes to be at the weight I am hovering around, but the problem is I don't like it at this weight!! DOH..we have a fight on our hands!! please give me lots of support..lol! 
but going back to weigh in, I have had 4 days out of 7 where I have been a bit "naughty" so maybe I will have my first gain this week....I'm scared xxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

zzypeg said:


> bloody corner shops!! steep prices, steep calories!! lol...just waiting for my dinner, I am having a tesco light choices chicken pasta bake with a big side sald and a slice of light garlic bread! yummy...I am being really good today and tomorrow, but not expecting great results this week. although I have done sooo much exercise this week, my body aches and I am tired!! I am getting to a weight that I am going to find it hard and I think that my loss will slow down alot now and I will have to work very hard..maybe even change my tactics. If I can find the strength and will power perhaps i will try the ADD! my body likes to be at the weight I am hovering around, but the problem is I don't like it at this weight!! DOH..we have a fight on our hands!! please give me lots of support..lol!
> but going back to weigh in, I have had 4 days out of 7 where I have been a bit "naughty" so maybe I will have my first gain this week....I'm scared xxxxxxxxx

I know what you mean about getting to that stubborn weight and suddenly finding it hard to shift. That happens to me every time I try something like this and I always give up at that point, if I don't see results then I lose motivation. 

I am hoping to work through it this time, as this is the longest I have ever kept at it for, it's been about 4 weeks now hasn't it since we started the thread?

I am not expecting great results this week either but we will see.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah..plateaus suck! but if you stick with it..you're bound to break through..remember you own your body, it can't defy you forever :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I've got a wii problem!!!! It won't turn on!! Hubby is trying to fix it right now, but he says its not looking good! Nooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh noes! 

LIVE, wii..LIIIIIIIIIVE!!!

https://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2010/8/15/2425db37-b712-4c0b-873c-6d8f1cf6bc37.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

We've called for the crash trolley....


----------



## zzypeg

well nooo...I have a wii problem too...bloody batteries are dead in the Wii fit board and I put the last spare one in my pal Violey this morning!!! damn it....looks like I am going to have to forfeit this week!!! well dinner was nice so off to do some imaginary Wii step ups with the board turned off and my own music....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zzypeg

this is for all you hungry ladies...who may be falling off the wagon..including me!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Mine died. so sad.



Now can I have that cheeseburger?


----------



## zzypeg

Noooooooooooooooo (said in slow motion...american accent!) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: I promise to work it off on my dead wii?!


----------



## zzypeg

only when this is you Allie xxxx


----------



## zzypeg

well...I am officially dead!! I am exhasted from exercise! i have decided that apart from cleaning and walking the dog (perhaps not the usual 3 miles!!) I am having friday off!! one more day of it tomorrow....as the Biggest Loser have last chance workout! lol xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good on you for keeping up with the exercise!!

LOL at the American accent..I don't think we have an accent..everyone else does! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

zzypeg said:


> only when this is you Allie xxxx
> View attachment 170263

:rofl: love it!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Camilla, can you bottle some of your energy please and send us all a shot?!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes..please! lol

https://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/funny-pictures-cat-excercise-bike.jpg


----------



## zzypeg

if I knew where It was coming from..then I would be giving out free samples! LOL. maybe it's that my mini-deadline is next friday...happy birthday to me!! yipee!! my goal was to lose as much weight as I can by then xxx


----------



## choc

I love those cat pictures! Especially the first one, I cracked up.....'not yours'! Ha ha!

Errrmmm am I the only one who did the wii fit challenge this week? That must make me the winner............................AGAIN!! Ha ha!


----------



## zzypeg

looks like it...lol, another trophey then for you!! xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Lol you're the winner afterall!


----------



## choc

That is so funny considering I had never played it before and was utter crap! Thanks to all the broken wii's! Now where will I fit my new trophy...................


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh Choc, you're gonna have to make room, cos i'm off to make one for you now!!!!


----------



## choc

Ha ha yay! Winner by default! I feel a bit of a fraud...........


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

*Wii Boxing Champion.....​*

*CHOC!!!​*
https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h337/ztd77/choc2.jpg​
*Well Done!!!​*


----------



## choc

I am so proud!!! Thanks newly!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

and your mini version.....

just take the space out after the first [

[ IMG]https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h337/ztd77/choc3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

and your mini version.....

just take the space out after the first [

[ IMG]https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h337/ztd77/choc3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

stupid double posts!!!


----------



## choc

Thank you! I'm off to fiddle with my sig, back soon!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: before we know it you'll have a whole row of trophy's!!


----------



## choc

Does anyone know how I can get the trophies side by side?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Won't it do it if you just post the image codes next to each other? if not I can make you a double trophy code?


----------



## choc

I've done it! Oh my god, do I have the best sig or what?!

Newly this is for you:
 



Attached Files:







286-thank_you_balloon.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah, thank you chick!!!! your sig looks fab!!


----------



## choc

I'm off to bed, won't be on til tomorrow evening, so have a good day girls xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

You too hun! I'm off as well now, night xx


----------



## peanut56

I've been MIA the last little while, and it's because I've been off eating cake and cupcakes! :blush:
I'm back on track now though...but I didn't weigh in at Weight Watchers today. I couldn't face it! :blush:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey chicks!

it's way too early to be awake..yawwwwn. Baby is still sleeping but had to get up to get my older one up for school *eyes wont open*


----------



## zzypeg

good morning all....how are we all today? I am not feeling it today..did a very naughty thing this morning..had a secret weigh in. DH found some batteries and got the Wii going last night about 10pm! I decided that when I woke up this morning I would weigh myself ahead of tomorrow as I was feeling ok...well shock horror it says I have GAINED 1LB!!!!!!!!!!!!

NO NO NO!!! 
looking back on MFP, my eating has been not too bad- I have only actually gone over once or maybe twice but apart from that I have had quite a few exercise calories remaining each day! I have done 3 times my exercise target this week!! I am knackered, every muscle in my body aches and I feel like crying!

I am going to make sure I stick below 1200 cals and do exercise and not eat any of my exercise calories..as that seemed to work before!! 
I will still weigh in tomorrow, maybe I am having an off day with loads of water or something...but probably not!! oh well xxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no! :(

Well this morning I'm off to Baby Massage with my scrummy boy! My friend has let me down again :( We will just go alone!

I can't believe a year today I got my :bfp: Only seems like yesterday!


----------



## zzypeg

have a lovely time...did tristan sleep well last night? xxx


----------



## Louise23

Heyyyyyy everyone areyou all okaie?!

I'm not looking forward to tomorrows weigh in.. Ive barely done any exercise all week what with all the kiddies being at home. so thinking Imay have gained although ive done pretty good.. Yesterday I had belvitas Supernoodles :blush: and me and OH went out for tea I had mash potatoe chicken breastx2 and mixed veggies)brocolli colli and carrots. 

On the eating side ive not done bad but on the exercise ive completely let myself down :cry: not becus i dont want too do it but becus i cant find time what with running about after the kids doin shopping and bloomin cleaning. Im gonna be hitting the gym hard next week and might try to get my dvd in today. 

I think I'll gain this week :( Today is a DD!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Woke twice! https://clancycross.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/smiley-yawn.jpg

Looks like we might not be going afterall, Tristan's knackered and ready for a nap. He's only been up an hour!!


----------



## zzypeg

oh no...they do like to nap at inconvinient times! lol.

Louise...shall we console each other with cake..lol xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

No you should not!!


----------



## Louise23

lol ZZ dont temp me.. im on a DD and would love to eat the full fridge ..

then the cupboards for afters


----------



## zzypeg

lol...BB...the voice of reason! luckily for me most things in my fridge need to be cooked and i can't be arsed!! lol xxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: Well looks like we definately aren't going, he's gone to sleep!
I am starving!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Now now, whats all this talk of consoling with cake????

And Peanut!!! Cupcakes?!

https://www.redkid.net/generator/cake/newsign.php?line1=Step+Away&line2=From+The&line3=Cake%21%21%21&Icing=Icing

:haha: 

I love cupcakes though, especially when I see the ones kitty makes!!!

Well, today is my wedding anniversary!! One whole year!! Now I wonder if the admins will let me change my name as I am no longer a newly-wed!!


----------



## Bee26

Hey girls - How are you all doing today? 
I have such a grumpy baby - his teeth are really playing him up. We are waiting on the top ones and his gums are all red and swollen. I just wish they would hurry up!

Im sorry to keep banging on about it, but Im in so much pain. My back is just getting worse aand worse and I dont know what to do. I doubt the docs will help, so I guess I need to book an appt with the osteopath. Im so gutted I havent worked out this week BUT, I too had a sneaky step on the scales this morning as I was sure Id have gained or stayed the same, but it says I have lost - I'll save how much for tomorrow as it might go up tomorrow! I really dont know how as Ive been eating more, stayed under cals though, and althought ive done lots of walking I havent had a workout for a week. I did read something on MFP about making sure you eat your daily cal allowance or your body goes into starvation mode, so Im wondering if I was eating too little the last 2 weeks and have got my metabolism going. No idea, but im not going to argue with the scales! Hopefully it will read the same in the morning! 

Anyway, got a busy day today so see y'all later xxxx


----------



## kevinmacdonal

nice tips thanx for sharing it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kitty's Cupcakes are the best! I've no idea how she bakes and diets! I couldn't :lol:

Happy Anniversary Allie!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thank you babe!

I know, if I was kitty I would be so so so so tempted!!

Aw Beth, I really hope you manage to get something sorted for it! My back was agony for a couple of days this week but feeling much better this week!!


----------



## choc

Happy anniversary!

Sorry about your back bee, def see an osteopath x


----------



## ricschick

loving those cat pics!!! 
can i ask for your opinion am i doing enough exercise?? and please be honest.
im doing the clare nasir dvd 2 times a week for on average 40/45min each time i do my main cleaning which is hoovering upstairs and down including the stairs and mopping and other bits like polishing and washing and stuff i walk to and from school everyday 10mins each way am i doing enough or should i include more??


----------



## RedRose

Happy Anniversary love! Are you doing anything special?

I've been slacking on the exercise this week. Food wise I've been good, apart from the weekend. I predict a gain of 0.5lb....

I am looking forward to the losing 10lb mark. I am going to treat myself to something but I'm not sure what yet.

I'm also doing lots of fantasy outfit shopping! We have a wedding to go to in the Summer and I don't want to feel self conscious. It's good motivation.

Good luck with today ladies, weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## Natasha2605

Happy Anniversary! You going out for a meal or that?

Choc - Well done with the wii fit challenge. I couldn't get on the wii last night because my damn OH was watching the football. Bloomin Men!!

Im not looking forward to this weeks weigh in. It's been a funny week. I've had a godd day then a really bad day food wise. I think I coulda been due a period this week (im on the implant so dont bleed but still get cravings for shitty food the week it woulda been due) so yeah, its been a funny one.

I've just had a little pasta pot while Summer was napping but I'm taking my sisters to the cinema this afternoon and am determined to be good!

I keep forgetting to use my fitness pal, haven't done it in about a week. Really need to get into it again!! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

ricschick I think your doing plenty! :D


----------



## choc

ricschick said:


> loving those cat pics!!!
> can i ask for your opinion am i doing enough exercise?? and please be honest.
> im doing the clare nasir dvd 2 times a week for on average 40/45min each time i do my main cleaning which is hoovering upstairs and down including the stairs and mopping and other bits like polishing and washing and stuff i walk to and from school everyday 10mins each way am i doing enough or should i include more??

I've no idea really hun. I've been terrible this week but normally I try to do 30 to 40 mins a day, 4 to 5 days a week. Usually 30 min jogging on spot (wii fit) and some step and hula hooping. I don't really do housework :blush: so no idea if thats a good enough work out.
Maybe do one more 'proper' work out a week, so you are doing something 3 times a week and the housework and school run are more like bonus exercises?? Feel free to ignore me, I really am new to this myself and am just guessing!


----------



## ricschick

thanks once i get the wii fit i think that will be good!! il remind him again to collect.


----------



## choc

wii fit is the only way I manage to exercise! Can't stick with anything else!


----------



## zzypeg

Happy anniversay Allie...hope you have a lovely day!

ricschick, I am sure that you are doing enough, the way I look at it, something is better than nothing. keep it up.

I am feeling soooo miserable today, but it's my own fault for eating too many roast dinners and chicken with cheese and bacon and things such as that! I am only being good from now on! todays plan is:

belvitas for breakfast
homemade carrot soup for lunch
salmon with new potatos and veg for dinner.

snacks are a muller light, a bag of pombear and raspberries.

I am just gutted that it's too late to pull it back before tomorrow, I would need to lose at least 2lb today to have any loss...what with the 1lb I have evidently put on!! I was thinking about it and I have realised that I have been a little constipated this week so that may have had an effect.

well I am just wallowing like a big fat hippo in my own self pity today!! lol...
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girls :)

BB, I have my :bfp: 1 yr anniversary tomorrow! 

I've still been weighing everyday ..bad I know..but old habit lol..and have def lost this week :happydance: can't wait for the official number tomorrow


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy Anniversary, Allie!


----------



## zzypeg

this is what I need on top on my fridge..A pouncing, scary cat to stop me going in........


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks everyone!!

We were going to go out and about but its bloody miserable out there! If the weather changes later we will! We're not going out to eat as I really don't want to leave Holly with anyone and she gets a bit restless in the evening so we're having a curry at home from our favourite restaurant. 

Ricschick, I think you're doing fab on the exercise!! I only ever do walking or wii, you're much better than me!!!


----------



## zzypeg

I know what you mean about leaving them, we haven't been out for an evening since we had Yvaine. I like to make sure we are back to pick her up and have her home ready for her last feed and put her to bed. but a curry will be lovely...you can really enjoy it! 
for my birthday next friday, i have decided that I want to go for lunch at a place we haven't been to for years..it's fairly family friendly and Yvaine is a good girl when we are out. xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah thats nice! we did that for my birthday, Holly is more chilled in the afternoon so lunch was a good idea!!!


----------



## ricschick

oh and Happy Anniversary Allie!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Cheers hun!

Well I have asked Vickie if I can change my username..... lets see what happens!!

I'm being very good today in anticipation of ruining it all tonight!! Only had water and belvita's so far, if I'm hungry a bit later then I'll have some pineapple or pomegranate seeds!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Why did I never realise that diet coke has 0 calories?????

I am just going through MFP working out just how many calories I will consume later and deciding between a glass of wine or a diet coke. I haven't had a fizzy drink for weeks now!! I never ever realised there were no calories in it!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## zzypeg

oh you silly thing...enjoy it, it fills you up too xxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I can't believe I gave it up for weeks, (and really missed it), and it wasn't actually that bad for me!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So my mid-day has turned to an up day lol oops! :haha:

Still kinda excited for weigh-in!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: what you been having?!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Did well till dinner. Had my granola bar and a pancake ..that lasted me till nearly 5. MIL made curry and rice so had a big plate. 0_o Just couldn't stop lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: That will be me later!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh well :D We'll be good later LOL ..I think I say that every week!


----------



## zzypeg

yummy yummy...I wish I could be exited for weigh in!! I am still reeling! after I tried so hard, the only reason I weighed this morning was coz I was exited for weigh in and felt like there had been a change. I wish i had measured at the start now coz i feel like maybe there is an inch loss going on!! Aliie, what curry are you having? xxx


----------



## peanut56

newly-wed77 said:


> Now now, whats all this talk of consoling with cake????
> 
> And Peanut!!! Cupcakes?!
> 
> https://www.redkid.net/generator/cake/newsign.php?line1=Step+Away&line2=From+The&line3=Cake%21%21%21&Icing=Icing
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I love cupcakes though, especially when I see the ones kitty makes!!!
> 
> Well, today is my wedding anniversary!! One whole year!! Now I wonder if the admins will let me change my name as I am no longer a newly-wed!!

:rofl: Love that cake! Is it bad I want to eat it??
Happy Anniversary!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I wish I had measured at the start too, I have no idea about inch loss so going to start tomorrow after weigh in!!

I think I'll be having chicken tikka chilli masala, I love it! and of course I will have to have popadoms and chutneys, I always have to have those!! We're having it from our fave indian here, the restaurant is lush but they have just started to do take out too!
The good thing is with Indian, I am always so full that I can't be tempted for desert!!


----------



## peanut56

newly-wed77 said:


> Cheers hun!
> 
> Well I have asked Vickie if I can change my username..... lets see what happens!!
> 
> I'm being very good today in anticipation of ruining it all tonight!! Only had water and belvita's so far, if I'm hungry a bit later then I'll have some pineapple or pomegranate seeds!

I asked to change my user name too, and they said no. :cry: I wanna change it sooo badly!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

peanut56 said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> Now now, whats all this talk of consoling with cake????
> 
> And Peanut!!! Cupcakes?!
> 
> https://www.redkid.net/generator/cake/newsign.php?line1=Step+Away&line2=From+The&line3=Cake%21%21%21&Icing=Icing
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I love cupcakes though, especially when I see the ones kitty makes!!!
> 
> Well, today is my wedding anniversary!! One whole year!! Now I wonder if the admins will let me change my name as I am no longer a newly-wed!!
> 
> :rofl: Love that cake! Is it bad I want to eat it??
> Happy Anniversary!!! :wohoo:Click to expand...

:rofl: yes, it is bad :haha:!!!!
Thanks honey!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

peanut56 said:


> newly-wed77 said:
> 
> 
> Cheers hun!
> 
> Well I have asked Vickie if I can change my username..... lets see what happens!!
> 
> I'm being very good today in anticipation of ruining it all tonight!! Only had water and belvita's so far, if I'm hungry a bit later then I'll have some pineapple or pomegranate seeds!
> 
> I asked to change my user name too, and they said no. :cry: I wanna change it sooo badly!!Click to expand...

Ah it sucks!! I should have chose a decent one in the first place :haha:
No reply as yet!! Hopefully she will get back to me later!!


----------



## peanut56

I should have chosen a decent one too! I usually use something else for usernames, but I thought I was being cute by using peanut, since I was pregnant and that's what we called the baby - but a bunch of other people had the same idea because it seems everywhere I turn on BnB there's another peanut! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: too many peanuts!!!


----------



## zzypeg

chicken tikka masala is my fav too...I don't have rice, although I do like the basmati one that tastes of saffron. i have a great big Naan to dip the juice up with. I always have onion bahji's, with cucumber and mint salad. I always get full too infact last time i had an indian, I chucked half of it away as it made me feel sick...was gutted afterwards as I could have kept it for tea the next day!! doh! next time I am going to just have the onion bajee and cucumber salad. lolxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

O shush! I love curry and your making me hungry!! :lol:

Why don't you girls start measurements tomorrow? I know you don't have the ones from the start (neither do I) but at least you'll be able to see what your doing from now?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah its great to measure yourselves! I did at the beginning but haven't since lol..Now I'm curious! Will do it tomorrow tho..I feel full n fat now :haha:


----------



## zzypeg

yeah I am definatly going to measure from tommorrw...providing i can find my tape..lol. so hopefully, I can see the exercise paying off and not reflected in bloomin' weight gains!! xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

My toolbar has gone on my laptop?
I've do the control panel thingy but it's still not come back!?


----------



## zzypeg

oh no...sorry, I am no IT whizz, I don't know how to get it back!

ladies who have just started weaning I found this website, it's the braun website but they have recipes for babies and toddlers.

https://www.braun.com/global/household/baby-nutrition-center.html


just incase there is something that takes your fancy xxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ooh thats cool thank you! I also downloaded the iphone app of Annabel Karmel, its got some good stuff in there!


----------



## zzypeg

i don't have a "smart" phone just a stupid one! lolo..but I have the annabel karmel book! god there really is an app for everything..xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks, I found this - https://www.wholesomebabyfood.com/squashbabyfoodrecipes.htm

Taskbar is back! Turned it on and off! :lol:

Right speak tomorrow girls!! Good Luck! :)


----------



## zzypeg

have a nice evening and good luck for weigh in tomorrow! xxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Have fun Kian, good luck!!

I have been so good today, but am starving now!!! We're not eating for a couple of hours yet, gonna have my pineapple I think!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well I have added tonights dinner in to MFP and because I have done walking, cleaning, carrying baby today it brings me under my calorie goal. If I hadn't done any exercise then I would be 200 cals over which isn't as bad as I thought!!


----------



## zzypeg

Well ladies, I am off...,DH has rung and wont be home until at least 9pm!! rubbish!! and the lucky git gets to have Mcd's on the way home..lol! so i am just cooking for 1. going to get mrs madam fed and in bed then it's last chance workout..lol, not that it's going to make a difference now but at least i know i have done all i can! who knows by tomorrow, i may have gained another pound! lol. anyway good luck to you all at weigh in tomorrow and I will speak to all tomorrow.

Allie-enjoy your curry and have a lovely, romantical evening xxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks hun, and good luck!!!


----------



## KittyVentura

Lol, only just caught up. Love that you were talking about my cakes :haha:

I manage to diet and bake by putting butter icing on the cakes as soon as I can after baking... I HATE butter icing and it saves me from myself.

Oooh tomorrow is the big update. Wonder how much everyone has lost xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh Kitty, you just made it even worse for me! I LOVE butter icing!!!!

Fingers crossed everyone has done well again this week!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

What date do we count from? Just wondering.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

From when the group was started I thought?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

oh DUH..that does make sense doesn't it :blush:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: yes, it does :rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well after my UD..it's prob not a big number for me!

I'm so bored right now..this is when I wanna snack. Arghhh


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'm the same with boredom! Thats why I lurk on here and FB!! 

Hubby is just bathing Holly and then we're gonna settle in for a chilled night and food. yum yum!

Sorry, that probably doesn't help you does it? wait, I'll be back!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ooooh, I just got a message from Vickie, she is gonna change my name for me!!!!!!


Ok, back to the snacking....


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

https://www.redkid.net/generator/hotdog/newsign.php?line1=No+Snacks%21%21&Weiner=Weiner


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ok, so now you can see I am officially no longer newly!! I am now Mrs Mayhem!!!!! Newly-wed77 was annoying the hell out of me!!

Kitty, could you be so kind as to change me on the front page?

Thanks!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Love the new name :D

Hahah thanks for the hot dog...that helps cuz I hate them!


----------



## RedRose

Hello ladies :hi:

Hmm yeah. Not really been on it this week. Expecting a gain. Not too fussed though, I know I will get back in the zone.

Good idea about the taking measurements. Where would I get a tape measure from?? I literally have no idea.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Any kind of craft store that may sell sewing materials..That's where I found mine!


----------



## KittyVentura

All done for you Mrs Mayhem ;)

I still need goals from Bee so I can get her on the front page too xx


----------



## zzypeg

hi again everyone..I came back! I stole my tape measure from my old job..lol. I have just had my dinner, I got full eating it but then about 15 mins after I feel hungry again!! DOH! and I always crave chocolate or something naughty after dinner. 
I decided to forgo the exercise this evening, I am so tired, was up at 5.30am as DH had to go to work early and I still ache from all my exercise so I thought I would have my night off exercise today and do some tomoz. Also I have head a headache since last night. and just realised that I have hardly drunk any water for the last few days ( I am so bad at water!) but I have been drinking diet pop so I think i may be dehydrated-hence the constipation (TMI!!-lol) and also as we have had the water conversation, it may be why i have had poor results this week? so as of 2 moro, I am going to start filling a jug each morning and making sure I finish it. what is everyone else up to this evening? xxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thank you Kitty!!

We just ate our curry....LUSH!! but now am stuffed! Hubby is putting Holly to bed so I am sneaking on for a bit!!


----------



## zzypeg

I was going to say Allie, why are you here..lol! had your curry and now he can suit himself.lol xxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: nah, my attention will be his once he comes back down from putting little miss to bed!!


----------



## choc

Erm who the bloody hell is Mrs Mayhem? How long have I been away? Ha ha only joking, I know it's you Allie! 

So nervous about tomorrows weigh in, especially as I didn't weigh in last week, I have no bloody idea whether I will lose or gain. I know I haven't been that great this week. 

Didn't have time to exercise this morning, so off to do some 'just dance' on the wii.


----------



## zzypeg

oh choc..i can't bear to look at your right now..I have such a bad chocolate craving!! lol!! there is a calorie ridden snickers shouting rude things at me from the fridge............


----------



## Bee26

Hiya Ladies, how are we all this evening?

Love the new name Mrs Mayhem!!

Ive been a bit crap today - had about 1350 calories - ah well! 

Off for a bit of masterchef in a bit so see you all tomorrow for the weigh in.

Oh kitty:
My start weight was 246, and that was just over 3 weeks ago. I put on a lot of weight in pregnancy, have lost 2 stone over the last 10 months since having Charlie, but have 3 more to lose in total. 
My current weight after 3 weeks is 234 and my goal weight is 205lbs. That would be my pre pregnancy weight, I was a size 14 and felt really good and happy. 

Thanks x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Camilla..definitely do the water thing!! That could very well be your issue right now, cuz otherwise it sounds like you're doing great :D


----------



## choc

Oh sorry zp! Remember I did offer to change it to a carrot stick!

Off to bed now, see you all tomorrow for the big weigh in!! Skinny dreams x


----------



## RedRose

Wakey wakey rise and shine! The scales are calling!

I've lost 3lb :happydance: very pleased as I was convined I was going to gain. I guess I've been more active than I thought.

So now I've passed the 10lb lost mark I am going to treat mysf to some clothes

Good luck with your weigh in girls *go mamas, go mamas*!


Kitty- 3lb lost this week, 11lb lost since we started :thumbup:


----------



## zzypeg

bonjour!!

well I did my real-life weigh in and it wasn't as bad as all that really! I have put on but looking at my Wii graph (which is what i go by) I have only put on 1/2 a pound..not so bad (just a big burger really-lol!) so no loss but I can go on from here without being on a complete downer and loosing myself in chocolate!! but no cheat day for me this week..I only having a very small portion on roasties on sunday and sticking to 1000-1200 cals regardless of exercise! I think I was so upset as my friend put on a pound this week too, but she has 2 KFC and a Maccy D's! and I have stuck to my calories (or gone into my exercise calories a little) and walked about 10 miles, done 30 mins fast step aerobics each night!! at least she enjoyed it!! 

so last week is behind me now- move on and get on!!
what's everyone up to today? I am off the buy 2 new tyres (tires for our transatlantic friends lol) for my car and to have a new windscreen fitted! Yvaine is staying at MIL and I have been told I will have to wait a while so I am busting out my new Phillipa Gregory!!
have a nice day ladies xxxxxx


KITTY- I HAVE GAINED 1/2 POUND THIS WEEK BUT LOST 12LB SINCE GROUP STARTED...xxx


ps. does anyone actually bother to read my rather long posts...lol xxxxxxxxx:wacko:


----------



## RedRose

Oh ZZpeg you've done so well with your exercise too! I gained one week, and then dropped extra the week after. Are you eating enough calories do you think hun? You don't want your body to be holding onto its stores because it's not getting enough. Maybe you could try try breaking the calories down into frequent small meals, rather than three main meals? That would keep your metabolism ticking over.

12lb for the month is bloody excellent though, well done! :hugs:


----------



## Bee26

Yes Camille I do - keep em comin, you make me giggle!

Well Im a bit pissed off - weighed myself yesterday and the scales said Id lost 3lb, weighed today and they say ive gained 1 - how the bloody hell is it possible to put 4lbs on overnight?!?!?! Soooooo....Im going to weigh again in the morning and use whatever that one is as I really cant see how I would be 4lbs heavier today than yesterday! Its put me on a right downer. Probably cheating a bit, but if you dont mind I'll wait till tomorrow before I submit my figures (ba da boom)....
Well done Red rose - thats awesome, and Camille, thats much better than you thought, keep going girlie xx
Hope it goes well for all of you this morning xx


----------



## zzypeg

maybe I will try that then...I think I am having enough calories..it's so hard isn't it though coz you think maybe it's not enough, eat more and gain or you eat less and gain! still we have to try or we will never get to know our bodies.

thanks for your support :flower: xxxx


----------



## zzypeg

bee..don't worry! I think we have learned a valuable lesson this week...don't weigh on a thursday! it's like peeking at your xmas pressies xxxxxxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Morning all, 

Congrats on all the losses so far. Camilla 12lbs in a month is a FAB loss and you should be proud!

I lost 3lbs this week taking my total loss to 11lbs since we started the group :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not weighing yet girls, Tristan did brilliantly last night, slept 8.30pm-3am then 3.15am-7.30 so as you can imagine my boobs are rock solid!! I'm gonna make him his baby rice straight from the booby then express the rest! I will then weigh myself! :lol:

Well Done on the weight loss girls :) You've done great this month!!


----------



## zzypeg

BB- yey for Tristan..good boy. for goodness sake yes you better empty out before you weigh lol!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I look like I've got boulders down my top!! :rofl:


----------



## RedRose

Bee, just weigh once a week! Honestly the scales will drive you mad. Drink lots of water today and then use your weight fro tomorrow. Good luck :hugs:

Kitty- we seem to be weight loss twins. I swear we get the same results each Friday??

BB - well done Tristan! Lots of sleep for mama, good boy :thumbup: Good luck with the post milk weigh in.


----------



## Louise23

I lost 1lbs GREAT cus i thought id put on!

I also put 20quid on sunbingo online last night and won 1151 !!!! Nearly pooped my pants Disney land payed.. On the back of £20! :D :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow, you've all done great!!! :D :happydance: We are weight-losing machines!!

Well I've lost 3.8 this week..and 8.6 for the month. Not too bad considering I took a week off and didn't get really serious till this week :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Louise, that's AWESOME!!!! What ya gonna buy us? :haha:


----------



## Terrilea

Aggghh another 1lb loss! That's 3 weeks in a row that i have only lost 1lb!!

I now weigh 11st 10lb so i've lost 8lb since the group started (but i've lost 13lb since the 2nd jan) so another 1lb loss and i've lost a stone since i started eating healthy and exercising. 

Need to lose another 1st 10lb to reach my target of 10st on the 17th May xx

Well done for your losses ladies xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Congrats all!

Louise - What's your total for the month? Is it what's in your ticker? xx


----------



## RedRose

Hooray Louise for gaining 1151 pounds!!!!!! :haha: aww Disneyland! Have you seen the latest Disney advert, 'when will you tell them'? It makes me well up, so cute.

Well PLB, that's awesome :thumbup:

Terrilea, any loss is really good hun. You're getting fitter and fitter too remember, which will make it easier to keep the weight off. It's a marathon, not a race.


----------



## brunettebimbo

OK so after emptying my boulders I have only lost 1lb but hey any loss is better than a gain right?

So in total I have lost a measly 3lb! Although since giving birth I've lost over 2 stone!
I've gone from 9stone 12lb to 9stone 9lb.
My measurements -
Waist was 32 now 30.
Hips where 37 now 36.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've clearly lost my brain!
I'm now 9stone 8lb so that's 4lb loss!


----------



## zzypeg

louise- wow that's sooooo cool!! I wish I had the guts the gamble but I am never that lucky! bet you never thought you would be so happy to gain that many pounds!!...now you can really enjoy your disney trip even more!

well, I may have gained this week but I am please to anounce that I put a pair of jeggings on this morning and the waistband didn't instantly roll down under the pressure of my gut,,,or when I sat down!! lol..there is also a bit of spare room under to bum!! :happydance:


----------



## choc

I've lost 4lb!! I am absolutely over the moon! I only ever lose a 1lb a week normally and thought I may gain this week. That is over 2 weeks though as I didn't weigh in last week.

So kitty, it's 4lb this week and 8lb since we started!

I'm so happy!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Woohoo for saggy jeggins!! :yipee:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well DOne Choc :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fabulous girls!!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

well done ladies..
this week ive lost 2lb =) quite happy but would like to have lost more. 
ive got another week left on the special k so hopefully will see an improvement next week :thumbup:

i feel really bad i dont come on here as much as i should, by the time ive read a million pages on baby club and then trawled through all the posts alfies woken up lol!!

note to self make more time for baby club WL !!!!!!!!!!

ive been rather good this week, when ive finished special k i might give ADD ago, seems kitty and PLB are seeing results from it!!

how hard is it?? are the down days really down =(

ive got to go soon alfies having his 2nd jabs :cry: arrrhhhhhh i hate it makes me feel so guilty hopefully he may not notice this time, im taking a bell to try and distract him people will think ive gone mad lol


keep up the good work ladies your all doing fab.

<3


----------



## choc

Forgot to say well done everyone! We are fab!

I am already starting to get scared that I will put it back on next week!


----------



## KittyVentura

Well done guys. Charlotte - What's your total for the month love? xx


----------



## zzypeg

this is for everyone xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

charlotte..2 lbs is great for 1 week! Hope Alfies jabs are over with quick!


----------



## charlotte-xo

i think my total loss this moths is
week:
1 - 2lb loss
2 - 2lb loss
3 - 3lb gain 2+3 wrong way round sorry.
4 - 2lb loss

so altogether a crappy 3 lb lol.

<3


----------



## brunettebimbo

My dog is limping :( That's all we need! I've had a look and she looks like she has scuffed one of her pads so I'm gonna bathe it a few times a day with salt water (always works with the cat!) and if she's still no better I'll have to take her to the vets Monday and be smacked with a huge bill!! :(


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done everyone!!!! I'm smiling seeing all these losses!!!

I have lost 3lbs today! am so happy with that considering I have been pretty crap with exercise this week!!!! 
So counting losses and gains, that brings my grand total to 8lbs since the group started which I am really happy with and I put a lot of that down to you ladies helping, encouraging, advising etc so THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

OOOOOH BB, vets bills suck, we have 3 cats and there's always one of the needing something!! Hope doggy is ok!!


----------



## choc

So who is the months biggest loser??!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

So I was just re-reading the front page of this thread, and realised not only am I proud of us all for what we have achieved so far, but also this bit....




KittyVentura said:


> There is no room for harsh words here. We're all in the same boat and want to lose weight so lets focus on support and encouragement to help us each achieve our own goals!
> 
> When it comes to weightloss honesty is the best policy. You don't have to always own up to a bad week but sometimes owning up and taking responsibilty will be just what you need to get back on track!
> 
> 
> ​



We have managed to get to well over 2000 posts and never a harsh word said. We have advised each other, told each other off for eating cake haha:) and generally supported each other in such a friendly way! There's not many threads which can boast about that!!

And we are all honest, when we have a sneaky dominoes, curry, maccy d's, when we gain or don't exercise, we own up, take it on board and move on.

I guess it just makes me smile that we have formed such a great group here!!

Thanks lovelies!




Ok, sentimental shit over with...


https://www.redkid.net/generator/simpsons/sign32.php?line1=Get+on+with&line2=your+exercise%21&line3=&Doh=Doh​


----------



## Bee26

Right girls, Im ready to share my weigh in!!m I just fell asleep with Charlie for an hour, woke up, had a mahusive number 2(sorry way TMI) and got back on the scales, which now say 231, the same as yesterday. Soooo...thats 3lbs down! Phew, I was really worried there for a minute!!

Ok so Kitty, Ive lost 15lbs so far for the month, and 3lbs tis week.

Well done everyone, your all awesome xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Your right, this has been a lovely thread to be part of :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bee that is fantastic!!! :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just looking at the front page, we have a few people MIA!?

Aliss I didn't know you where TTC!! Exciting :)


----------



## choc

Well done Bee!

Lovely post Mrs M! I completely agree, and this is the longest I have EVER kept weightloss up for without giving up, and it is down to you ladies.

A special thanks to kitty for setting the group up xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Yeah definitely, thanks Kitty!!

Bee, that is fab!! well done!!!!


----------



## RedRose

Just echoing the above sentiments :thumbup:

I wouldn't have got this far if I was doing it on my own, so thank you guys so so much for your encouragement. You are all stars!

Now to lose the remaining 9lbs! Hooray! :happydance:


Does anyone fancy doing a little reflection on their month's weight loss? Have you noticed any differences in your body/fitness/mood etc? What habits have you learned, good and bad? Are you feeling optimistic? What are your hopes for next month?



For me, I first noticed weight loss from my tummy, and then from the tops of my arms. You can tell from my face that I've lost weight too, it's much less bloated. 

I am definitely fitter, I want to do some form of exercise everyday, although I tend to get bored after half an hour :cloud9: I'm definitely less lethargic too and have more energy, especially in the evenings.

I don't have sugar in my tea now, hardly ever eat White bread, biscuits (apart from belvitas!), cakes, fizzy drinks etc. I like to snack on veg and hummus, wholemeal pitta, fruit and yoghurt. I cook with much less fat and eat much smaller portions.

My bad habits are getting emotional about food, feeling really guilty etc.

Next month I want to carry on losing weight consistently, and not beat myself up if it slows down. Try to relax more. Work on doing aerobic exercise for longer than 30 mins. Carry on being happy and enjoying motherhood :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Right I'm off to meet a friend for lunch, MUST be good!


----------



## Bee26

I totally agree - Ive done weightloss before and lost 7 stone - I was humungous when I was 20, but this group is so so good for motivation, support and most importantly making me feel that Im only a human being, and that if I have chips, or a couple of biscuits, then it doesnt mean Im going to fail. You girls are all fabulous and im so glad i found this thread.

Red rose - Im really noticing it now, and so are other ppl. I have al lot to lose so im still flabby but my tummy is losing, as is my face. Im down a dress size too and have more energy. I also feel better mentally, and thats probably the biggest change. I was feeling like a fat slob, with no confidence. Although I still have a long way to go Im begginning to feel more like me again, and have been wearing heels with my jeans rather than pumps. My other half said yesterday that Id started dressing sexy again. Im so ready to complete this journey and hopefully by the summer, be ready to put on vest tops and skirts again. 

xx


----------



## Bee26

Oh and girls - I just read a really interesting post on MFP about sodium. There is HUNDREDS of people who say that sodium is the biggest thing for the scales not moving. If you have a high sodium day, you will def retain water and weigh more the next day. Its a killer for water retention. Im going to really watch my sodium intake now. God, weighloss is so complex!!!! x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oooh, enjoy your lunch BB!


Thats a nice post Rose!
I guess the changes in me are that I no longer have sugar in drinks (I didn't before I was pregnant but then needed the sugar during pregnancy), I exercise, where as before i never really did, I actually think about what I'm eating first rather than just have what I feel like at the time, I'm more educated on good and bad etc, I have more energy, I don't snack etc....

I am changing my habits and am so glad about it!!


----------



## zzypeg

Thankyou for all the lovely posts! I feel the same about it all, this is the most I have lost and the longest I have ever done a diet for..and I intend to keep it up..so we must all stick with it. it's a lovely group and I am glad to be part of it.

I love you guys.....


----------



## ricschick

just a quick post as need to to my exercise before jamie wakes!!! 
weldone girls on the weightlosses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ive lost 1lb which as we have all gathered is normal for me lol so pleased with that. but i still need to drink more i think that is my main thing to concentrate on!!!! so ive lost 6lb since the group started so gone from 11st 6pound to 11stone!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done Claire!!

Aw Camilla, am loving the pic!!


----------



## Natasha2605

I love this thread. Even if we have bad days and not so good food there's no attidude from anybody that we need to do better. This groups amazing and you are all so nice :hugs:

Anyway I just weighed myself and despite having a bit of a crappy week I've lost another 1lb. 

For some reason my wii fit weighs in kgs so since I started three weeks ago I've lost roughly 5 lbs! I really can't see it though. OH said he can though so I don't know.

Does anyone know if I can change my wii fit board settings from kg to lbs. I HATE weighing in kgs... i keep having to convert it lol!

Summer was a pest last night and got up to play from 11.45 until 2.45 am. So I am a very tired mummy! I'm off out for a walk to the shops to pay off the balance of our Summer holiday woohoo!

Have a good day everyone! xx


----------



## zzypeg

natasha, I always go to the graph and then put it on weight and that comes up in stones, I don't think I have had to change mine,,not sure. Also if you look at the graph it is more accurate as when you do the body test it rounds up/down to give you an even number but if you can look on the graph you will be able to see if it's just half a pound or a whole pound..if you know what I mean. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Natasha2605

Thanks, I'll have a nose.

Since I'm on a roll with questions I have another for you all. I made a weight loss ticker on that lily pie site. The link they gave me was this :

<a href="https://lilyslim.com/"><img src="https://swlm.lilyslim.com/DHYe.png" width="200" height="80" border="0" alt="LilySlim Weight loss tickers" /></a>

But when I put it in my sig the link shows up and nothing else. What's the magic trick to get it to work? xx


----------



## charlotte-xo

:hugs: just to echo what everyones already said really but im so glad to be apart of this group, your all a great bunch of ladies and i love reading all the posts there so funny at times!!
I know ive not lost a great deal (booo!!!) but the amount that ive lost has been through support and advice from here. I will do better next week!!

i love baby club weight loss group!!!!!!!!!! :yippe: 

on a lighter note alfie had his jabs it was so funny she jabbed him in his right leg..nothing then she did the left leg and nothing.....10 seconds late he turned bright red and screamed the doctors down lol...poor little man as soon as we put his bottle to his mouth he calmed down. so proud of him :smug:

<3


----------



## zzypeg

ahh poor alfie...how many more jabs has he got left to have? xxx


----------



## ricschick

i ditto evrything everyone has said about this group, just wonna say a big thank you to all of you and especially kitty for starting it!!!

done my workout am now knackered!!!lol


----------



## charlotte-xo

zzypeg said:


> ahh poor alfie...how many more jabs has he got left to have? xxx

hes got his final lot in 4 weeks =( hes a week behind because he was poorly when the first lot were done.
well done on your loss btw hun.

<3


----------



## ricschick

can ya do we a favour every so often can ya tell me to go and drink lol i forget believe it or not!! lol


----------



## zzypeg

yeah same as me...i forget to drink too, then by the evening i have headache!
i think it stems back to my old job where you weren't really allowed time to drink between clients..no time to fart let alone drink!! lol xxx


----------



## zzypeg

ahhh..my miserable ticker..blast it for rounding up last week when i entered my weight it ignored the 0.5 pound and rounded up to 17lb..now i have put my new weight in it looks like i have lost a whole pound!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ok, so I know it's not quite water, but....

https://www.redkid.net/generator/absolut/newsign.php?line1=Drink&line2=Ladies%21%21&Bottom%27s+Up=Bottom%27s+Up


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww reading back...I LOVE YOU GUYZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

And I'll take some of that "water" :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thats the best 'water' available!!


----------



## choc

Natasha have you changed it to a BBcode?


----------



## charlotte-xo

i dont normally like water but that mrs mayhem i think i would like lol
<3


----------



## choc

I have actually started a tally chart next to the fridge so everytime I have a glass of water I add it to my tally chart. It helps me keep track of what I have drunk x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good job on trying to drink more water tho :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

charlotte-xo said:


> i dont normally like water but that mrs mayhem i think i would like lol
> <3

:haha: I aim to please!!

Thats a good idea choc, I drink tons of the stuff but never really know how much!!


----------



## Natasha2605

choc said:


> Natasha have you changed it to a BBcode?


Er no, where or how do I do that?

I'm really no good with graphical stuff :blush:

ETA: I got it, thank you xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww aren't we all mushy today!! :rofl:
https://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2008/4/8/grouphug128521554971127946.jpg

As usual I was crap...it's just not feesable to eat good when you go out for dinner!! LOL. I had chicken burger and chips!! YUM!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah but BB, it's friday, you have a whole week to work it off!!


----------



## Louise23

WELL DONE EVEERYONE!

From the 17th Jan I'velost 10lbs.. Great work for me!Normally back on the choc by now :haha:


----------



## zzypeg

ahhhh....chicken burger and chips...yum! that's the treat I have promised myself when i get to 10stone, from the kebab shop, i love kebab shop chips! with burger sauce and mayonaise all over them!! and I love a slice of cheese in my chicken burger with lettuce and mayo!! oh my god, I am starving!!!!! and I wonder how I got porky in the first place..lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## zzypeg

when I go out for lunch for my happy birthday, I am going to have scampi and chips!! Yum xxx


----------



## charlotte-xo

well ladies its quiet in here tonight were is everyone :shrug:

tonight oh has decided were having an indian yum yum..im having chicken jalfrezi and pilau rice and thats it...he on the other hand is having the full works onion bajhi's, garlic naan greedy git!! 
Poor alfies been non stop crying for half an hour earlier he cant pooh =( hes been literally grunting and squeazing i feel so sorry for him his legs have gone all red from the jabs and he missed his 4 o clock nap so was over tired to top it all off!! 
i cannot wait to chill out today has been a total ball ache !!

anyways enjoy your friday night ladies will check in again tomorrow.

nighty night

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

OT but just how cheeky he is lol.

<3
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw Charlotte, thats such a cute pic!!! Hope he manages to 'go' soon!!!!!

Now there is too much talk of chips, burgers, curry's etc!!! Hubby is at work until midnight so I am cooking just for me, and I really can't be bothered! I just know I will end up just having a sandwich out of pure laziness!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Been such a busy day for me..kinda blew my DD..but will have a really good one tomorrow!

Now they wanna watch a movie..so off I go again lol. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oooh, enjoy!!!!!

:wohoo: hubby just called, he bought a new wii on the way to work! So I can start playing again! :yipee:


----------



## charlotte-xo

mrs mayhem--can i call you allie lol??

i hope he can too feel sorry for the poor kid. hes had a crappy day. 
i always have sanwiches when i cant be arsed to make anything there just easy 

what filling you having, i love palma ham and salad mmmmmm.

<3


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Of course you can call me Allie!!!!

Bless him, hopefully he will get a decent rest tonight!!

My favourite is chicken and chorizo! But by the state of my cupboards (shopping tomorrow) it might have to be tuna salad!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

good old tuna salad lol so realiable we always have a can of tuna lurking at the back of the fridge. 

<3


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Same here, the trouble is, as soon as I open tuna one of my cats will not leave my side, I end up giving half of it to her, and then the other two cats come for some.... you see where I'm going with this? :haha:
I really can't be bothered and am not really that hungry!!


----------



## Louise23

Well we had kebab and chips :blush: though tbf i didnt eatmuch.. having adrink so i will be about astone heavier tmoro lol.. SO glad the girls are back at school monday ..
I need the gym! Never thought i wud look forward to going :haha: 

Were just having a few drinks and watching soaps :) 
Hope u all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Bee26

Evening girls - well ive just been really bad and made a cinnamon and raisin bagel covered in marge. Will have to be really good tomorrow, but tonight my OH and his brother are having a few beers and listening to music in the kitchen and im watching a bit of tele and really needed a munch!! 
Charlie is going to one of his friends 1st birthday party tomorrow, Im so excited!!lol.

Anyway, have good eveings girls. Lots of love xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Charlotte..adorable pic of lil man!

We just watched the The Social Network..pretty good watch, I guess. I'm too tired to care much lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah, that's a film that I can't decide if I want to watch or not!! 

Mmmm, did someone say cinnamon? Love it!! 

I am lay on my bed, Holly is in her cot and am hoping she will sleep soon so I can shower an chill for a bit!!! She has been a bit unpredictable today and she is usually asleep by now.......


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's 11:20 here..Abbey is wide away in her playpen..singing lol. Hope she goes to sleep soon for you...Holly, that is. Didn't word that right lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: I got ya! Hope Abbey does too!! I decided to let Holly do her own thing so took the monitor into the shower with me, it's a good job I only take a minute in there! But she was fine, playing with her cot toys nice and quiet, she looks tired but won't give in!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:wohoo: she's asleep! time to chill and watch true blood!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Abbey's doing the same thing!!! I put her in her cot..she's just having a lovely time there lol. Hoping she drifts to sleep without needing me. I'm so tired.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I bet you are!! Did Holly's words work last night?? Hopefully she will get tired out from playing!
I love how little miss just drifts off by herself now, but its not all of the time!!
I have 15 mins to kill before true blood. boredom kills me :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Enough time for a quick workout! (riiiight) *yawn*

The talk actually helped! Abbey slept till 6:30 cuz the alarm woke us for Beth (my older girl) to get up for school. Thank goodness tomorrow is a weekend..I'm hoping she'll sleep in!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah good good, am glad the talk worked!! 

workout?? on a friday night?? me thinks not :haha: sounds like far too much effort for me!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

hehe

well its time for another bottle..(her..not me :) )


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: there was I picturing you with the 'water' from earlier!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh I'd be so tempted!

I got a box from a friend back in the states today..and she filled it with candy that I LOVEEE ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah thats so cool!!! I lurve sweets!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm normally not a sweets person..I love salt. But these little gummy orange slice jellies with sugar on em...DROOL


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

mmmmmmm. ok, trying to remove thoughts of sweet things from my head!!!
I can take sweet or savoury, I aint fussy :haha:


----------



## ricschick

evening ladies well me and df have made a pact to do the wii fit every evening together as he has started his diet so hopefully he will collect it over the weekend! 
dinner was chicken in white wine sauce and rice and ive had 2 drinks:drunk: naughty me! but have avoided my normal friday kitkat! :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning girls..Happy Saturday!


Here's to another great losing week :D xx

https://hypnosishealthinfo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Life-with-Mom-Week-5-Weight-Loss.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning Ladies!!

Ah Claire, thats cool, then you can do the wii challenge!!! Hope Choc sets us something fun this week!!! I've liked them all so far even though I didn't get to do the boxing!

Well, Holly has had me awake since 4am. She was fast asleep but was having the worlds loudest dream!!!!!!! Now she is awake and watching baby tv. The damn songs on this channel drive me mad and stay in my head all day!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oooh, very healthy Brandy!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse is on over here atm lol. The songs drive me nuts too. AHH

I'm determined to have a really good down day today..after messing up yesterday with the sweets!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

A little inspiration (these always help me!)

https://www.weightlosscalculator.biz/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Before-and-after-weight-loss-pictures-2.jpg

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_B1LlYh6iKqs/SvNzXnFfqbI/AAAAAAAABH4/LARGq2wJfaA/s400/Before+And+After+Weight+Loss.jpg

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_B1LlYh6iKqs/SvN7Izt7M5I/AAAAAAAABIg/v5jH5yRqnyg/s400/Before+And+After+Weight+Loss+6.jpg

Awesome blog with before and after photos!

ETA: sorry, thought there were more pics than that lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oooh good inspiration!!!!

All I am determined to do today is to make it through until Holly goes to bed then I can pass out! Hubby will be working tonight again until 1am so I don't get to slope off to sleep early! He is in bed now, I wonder if I should wake him? :haha: nah, I can't be so mean!

Have just had my coffee, am delaying breakfast until a bit later!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm making coffee now. You should wake him! lol

I say that, but I never wake DH either..and he doesn't even work!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: Holly is doing her high pitched 'I'm having fun' scream. If that doesn't wake him then not much else will!! He'll only be grumpy if he does get up lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ahhh men. *shakes head* If they only knew all we did!

Coffee and tea really helps me get through a down day..it's so filling! And the caffiene takes away my appetite for the time. :D

i can't believe Abbey slept so well. I brought her to our bed sometime in the night (as usual) and she just slept n slept. Maybe she's growing...but I hope this isn't just a fluke!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thats really good, you deserve some good nights sleep!!!! Lets hope she keeps it going!

Yes, men have not got the slightest idea! I swear that he thinks when he has gone to work I just sit watching films all day or something!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh my!! I have just gone from 'chat happy' to BnB Addict! :wohoo:


----------



## Louise23

lol Well done on beingan addict Mrs :O 

How we all doing? 

Ididnt haveadrink last night i madeone had a sip and fell asleep on sofa about 9pm :haha: OH sent me to bed :LOL then woke around 5.. Gonna have a cuppa tea in a minute and maybsome belvita.. they're lovely with tea.. myeldestgirl is at nanas .. 2other girls still asleep andlil man been up about half hour. he had his bottle.

OH is off to leedstodayto do a bit of clothes shopping hegoesback to him home country for 6 weeks on march 5 :cry: it'sgetting closer!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw hun! Where is his home country? Its awful isn't it! My hubby used to be in the navy as a submariner, he would be away for minimum 3 months at a time with no contact and we never knew where the submarine was for security reasons, I hated it so much! I don't know how I would have coped if we had Holly back then!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Louise..that's so hard! Mine goes to visit his family when we're living in the states..I know how hard it is being away from the man you love! I'm sure those kiddos will keep you busy.

We're doing good. Just gave Abbey a taste of pears. Wasn't as big a hit as the butternut was lol. But it's her first time..so I'll try a couple more days!

congrats Allie! You addict :D Wonder when the next step is?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: well judging by the amount of posts you have I have a long way to go before the next step! Maybe its 10,000?? My fingers will have worn down from all the typing by then!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Imagine that. Holly will be a big girl by then!


----------



## Parkep

Can I join too?

I want to loose about 50+ pounds (wow sounds like a lot written out) My way of hoping to get there is to start eating a lot better, around 1500 calories a day. And going swimming 3 times a week, plus when weather allows to go out for walks (this one is a tough one for me). It is very hard because my OH can eat what ever he wants its crazy! He works hard all day 12+ hours but still so that bad stuff is still in my house. I need will power i did great the first week, this last week has been awful! I need to print out a motivation picture! this picture is my motivation but i hope to be even skinner.
 



Attached Files:







n769105583_1508650_8966.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome parkep!!! This is a great group of girls..we're all here for our ups and downs. I had 50+ I wanted to lose and am over halfway :) So you CAN do it. My DH is the same..he can eat all kinds of junk and not gain an ounce. Makes me so mad. And there's ALWAYS goodies in our house..that's the hardest part for me.

Hope we can help :hugs: You're gorgeous btw!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hi Parkep! :hi:

Welcome to the group!!! As PLB said above, we're all good people who help each other along whilst having a giggle!!! Good to have you on board!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> lol Imagine that. Holly will be a big girl by then!

She'll have her own kids by then!! :rofl:


----------



## Parkep

Half way? thats awesome can i ask what you do? The goodies is SO hard! I cant deprive him! there snacks for his lunches, if i give him the whole box tell him to keep them in the work truck he will eat them all in a day lol. I find when i want something bad for me i chew a piece of gum! still a lot of the time that doesn't work lol 



PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Welcome parkep!!! This is a great group of girls..we're all here for our ups and downs. I had 50+ I wanted to lose and am over halfway :) So you CAN do it. My DH is the same..he can eat all kinds of junk and not gain an ounce. Makes me so mad. And there's ALWAYS goodies in our house..that's the hardest part for me.
> 
> Hope we can help :hugs: You're gorgeous btw!


----------



## Parkep

Oh and thank you! i really hope to get back to that... it was 4 years ago right around when i met my OH


----------



## Parkep

Mrs Mayhem said:


> Hi Parkep! :hi:
> 
> Welcome to the group!!! As PLB said above, we're all good people who help each other along whilst having a giggle!!! Good to have you on board!!

HI thank you!! I am looking forward to it!! Forgive me if I ask too many questions I am not up for a 200+ page read just yet, so i have to play catch up


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: ask away!! we don't bite! well, not unless we're really hungry!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Parkep said:


> Half way? thats awesome can i ask what you do? The goodies is SO hard! I cant deprive him! there snacks for his lunches, if i give him the whole box tell him to keep them in the work truck he will eat them all in a day lol. I find when i want something bad for me i chew a piece of gum! still a lot of the time that doesn't work lol
> 
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Welcome parkep!!! This is a great group of girls..we're all here for our ups and downs. I had 50+ I wanted to lose and am over halfway :) So you CAN do it. My DH is the same..he can eat all kinds of junk and not gain an ounce. Makes me so mad. And there's ALWAYS goodies in our house..that's the hardest part for me.
> 
> Hope we can help :hugs: You're gorgeous btw!Click to expand...

I explain on page 1 of my weight loss journal..but I do alternate day dieting. Google has a ton of info on it too. It's helped me lose lots of weight altogether..lost 30 lbs just before I got pregnant...then gained 40 (lol) and just now almost back to pre-pregnancy weight..still wanna lose more than that. About 18 or so lbs from goal! (first goal anyway :haha: )


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hum..that coffee was so good, I want another cup lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I am gonna have to have another cup soon, my eyes are struggling to remain open! Holly has been asleep an hour, why didn't I snooze?!?!?!
According to MFP my coffee is 6 cals. I can handle that!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

yeah, mine is 30! lol I need a tiny bit of low fat milk with coffee..none with tea so its only16 with my sucralose sweetener


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I have a tiny bit of semi skimmed milk in mine! I never used to before I was pregnant, always had it black with no sugar, then when I was pregnant I had to have milk & sugar in it! Have dropped the sugar now and will drop the milk soon too!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ick, I need some kind of sweet in it!

I never even liked coffee till I was pregnant. crazy.


----------



## Bee26

Mrs Mayhem said:


> :haha: ask away!! we don't bite! well, not unless we're really hungry!!!

We do get pretty hungry though, but weve substituted biting each other for a pack of Belvitas :haha:

Hey Parkep - welcome - this group is awesome - ive been part of it, and myfitnesspal (which i suggest you try if your counting calories, its AMAZING) for 3 weeks and lost 15lbs. I had around 50 to lose to be back in a size 14.

xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Bee26 said:


> Mrs Mayhem said:
> 
> 
> :haha: ask away!! we don't bite! well, not unless we're really hungry!!!
> 
> *We do get pretty hungry though, but weve substituted biting each other for a pack of Belvitas *
> 
> Hey Parkep - welcome - this group is awesome - ive been part of it, and myfitnesspal (which i suggest you try if your counting calories, its AMAZING) for 3 weeks and lost 15lbs. I had around 50 to lose to be back in a size 14.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51BUBNu47sL._BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-sticker-arrow-click,TopRight,35,-76_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:rofl: love it!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

2nd cup of coffee made..feel wired already! lol. 

We've been invited to a braai (bbq) at SILs..lucky for me, they only make sausage and stuff that I don't eat. Should be easy. Except they freak out when I say I'm not eating today...sigh.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'm jealous. I'd love to go to a bbq today, however its raining hard right now and the weather was just on saying there's a chance of snow. pfft. 
I won't be eating much today, a light lunch then prob no tea (evening meal) as hubby will be at work and I can't be bothered!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

he's helping you lose weight inadvertantly lol. 

The weather here is perfect. I just don't wanna go anywhere :haha: lazyyy


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: yeah, but to be honest, if there was chocolate in the house I'd resort to eating that!! luckily there isn't!!

I am lazy today too. I wanna do sweet f.a!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I really wanna start doing an at-home workout..something like a few pushups, sit ups, jumping jacks a day. I could handle that. And it all burns cals. Hummm. I'm probably just saying that cuz I have 43284348147138 ml's of coffee coursing thru my veins :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:rofl: the coffee is spurring you on! just wait until it's worn off, you'll feel better again :haha:

I am learning about trucks, tractors, trains and planes because even though Holly has now been napping for 1.5hrs I am STILL watching baby tv!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:rofl: you're hooked!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

It's very educational. Crap, but educational all the same :haha:

I really am gonna turn over now...


----------



## Louise23

His family are in Kurdistan. Right by turkey/Iraq.

Lot of fighting in Kurdistan atm. Similar to what's been going on in Egypt. 
He will travelto Iran.. Then walk four miles, before he can get taxi - for 13hours.. to get to the border of his own country then 1.5hours to hisvilage.. So alotof travelling. (He isn'tallowedto travel to iraq on his travel documents :dohh: Which is why wearen'tall going.. Plus I'm pretty glad what with all that's goingon over thereatm. 

It will be hardbut I've got the Kiddies, gym.. Carrotsticks, Appleand u ladiesto keep me busy! :haha:

i'm hoping to lose a good bit of weight before he's back. Hope I dont fall back into old routines :(

Hegoesmarch 5th and gets home april 17/18 if he doesnt decide to stay longer.

It'snot as bad assomepeople have it.. Some women who have BFs in the army and such likegomonths withoutseeing them.. But in the last 3yrs we've been apart for 3days the longest.. And that was when I was in hospital :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ok, breakfast news is it now then


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Louise23 said:


> His family are in Kurdistan. Right by turkey/Iraq.
> 
> Lot of fighting in Kurdistan atm. Similar to what's been going on in Egypt.
> He will travelto Iran.. Then walk four miles, before he can get taxi - for 13hours.. to get to the border of his own country then 1.5hours to hisvilage.. So alotof travelling. (He isn'tallowedto travel to iraq on his travel documents :dohh: Which is why wearen'tall going.. Plus I'm pretty glad what with all that's goingon over thereatm.
> 
> It will be hardbut I've got the Kiddies, gym.. Carrotsticks, Appleand u ladiesto keep me busy! :haha:
> 
> i'm hoping to lose a good bit of weight before he's back. Hope I dont fall back into old routines :(
> 
> Hegoesmarch 5th and gets home april 17/18 if he doesnt decide to stay longer.
> 
> It'snot as bad assomepeople have it.. Some women who have BFs in the army and such likegomonths withoutseeing them.. But in the last 3yrs we've been apart for 3days the longest.. And that was when I was in hospital :dohh:

Wow, thats some journey! and it must be really scary with the fighting and things!! 
We'll keep you going chick!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Uh-oh, mini me is awake, bottle time!!


----------



## Louise23

Parkep said:


> Can I join too?
> 
> I want to loose about 50+ pounds (wow sounds like a lot written out) My way of hoping to get there is to start eating a lot better, around 1500 calories a day. And going swimming 3 times a week, plus when weather allows to go out for walks (this one is a tough one for me). It is very hard because my OH can eat what ever he wants its crazy! He works hard all day 12+ hours but still so that bad stuff is still in my house. I need will power i did great the first week, this last week has been awful! I need to print out a motivation picture! this picture is my motivation but i hope to be even skinner.

Welcome hun! As the others have said its great here. Ive done much better than ive ever done before and put it down to these fantastic group of ladies! I'm sure you'll do just great. GL hun xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello all! 

How are we today? Welcome Parkie (Not exactly your username but this is what I'm going to call you :haha:). We're all lovely here and seem to be doing pretty well with our weightloss so far!

We're still waiting for a few ladies to weigh in and then we can see who the biggest loser was for month 1. Bee is at the top at the moment but I know Peanut was doing quite well last I saw.

I was rather naughty yesterday. Had a prawn sandwich from Greggs for lunch and Curry sauce & chips for dinner... oops. Back on it today though... just had Belvitas so far and not hungry yet... have some lovely grapes and melon in the fridge to snack on when I do.

xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hi hi, all good today thanks (apart from being sooooo tired!) Hows you doing?

mmmmm, curry sauce and chips! love it!!

So far I have had my belvita's, but we are having tea for lunch today as hubby has to go to work so its fajita's (that we were meant to have the other night) and then just some fruit for tea tonight I think, it should keep me nicely in my calorie range!

Are you still trying ADD Kitty? I think I might try it when I go back to work


----------



## zzypeg

afternoon ladies...sorry I have been mad busy today, went to work and tesco this morning, came home had a lovely salad roll and then went to a boxing show, just got back and am now chilling for a while before the bed time routine kicks off, then we are having..............
STEAK AND CHIPS!!! :happydance:

and guess what my dinner will only be 530 cals!! that's with 200g sirloin steak, 150g of tesco light choice chips and a rather nice side salad!! ok so it's not my usual portion size of chips but hey, have to compromise a bit to enjoy my fav din dins!!

hope everyone is having a lovely day and has a nice evening...still got to fit my exercise in somewhere, maybe I will drop the aerobics out and just do dog walking...and do 2 lots of aerobics tomorrow one in the morning, one in the afternoon. it's only an hour out of my day! 

anyways ladies, not sure if I will be about too much this evening..I suppose I better give DH some attention..lol.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Steak and chips sounds goooooood!!!

These husbands eh? always needing our attention :haha: nah, I miss mine when he is on these evening shifts, luckily its only one week a month of them!


----------



## ricschick

welcome parkep!!!!


feeling really fat today!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

So am I. I just ate some galaxy counters :wacko:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So I've had so much coffee today..I feel so huge now! bloated city. Ew.
Hi lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:hi:

bloated is not good! I haven't had any since this morning. I have now been awake for 15hrs and need a kip! I am so bored that I'm watching Glee. Not good. Holly is just stirring, its bottle time but she keeps stirring then drifting again....

How was the BBQ?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

it was super boring..
Was counting the minutes lol

I managed to not eat too much tho!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: aim achieved! despite the boredom! Holly still not woken up. pfft.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Abbeys asleep now.but its only 9..she never stays asleep from this early


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

You never know, she may surprise you!! I don't know if I should put Holly to bed after this feed or not. She usually doesn't go until around 8:30-9pm. But then it will be way later than that if I wait until after the next bottle...
She's wriggling now, maybe this is the time of movement....


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck! Maybe they'll both sleep looong :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

She has gone back to sleep again.

You can't see me, but I'm doing a sleep dance for Abbey and Holly right now! :wohoo:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'll join you!!! 

https://hcppo.com/images/victory_dance_animated.gif


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

How did you know I was doing that exact dance? u spying on me? :haha:

Am now doing this one

https://www.funnypictures24.com/funny1/funnyanimal32.gif


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Bahahahahaha!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I do hope that Holly doesn't think she is settled in for the night, else she will be up so bloody early! She is now 40mins late for her bottle. hmmmmm.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

eek..wake her? I know that dilemma lol..shes snoozing still too =/


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'll give her a bit longer, if she isn't awake by 8:15 I will gently change her nappy, then she might stir enough for a bit of milk before bed!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I just moved booger butt to her cot.she's still asleep!!!

Fingers crossed.

Got a killer headache (prob the coffee overload) so tryin to get rid of that before I lay down too. Knowing my luck she'll wake up soon anyways lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Glad she stayed asleep! I ended up waking Holly and she repaid me by peeing on me twice and farting on me repeatedly. I'm now at the side of the cot waiting for her to sleep again, I don't think it will be long, she took a good bottle so I'm happy


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sweet :) She'll sleep longer now!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hope so!! She is a good sleeper though, just a damn noisy one!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Will you ever be putting her in her own room?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

She is asleep now, yay! 

We will put her in her own room yeah, eventually :haha: hubby reckons I will keep delaying it until she is 5 lol. How about you?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Eventually also..lol. We don't have a choice right now..but once we move maybe. I will only do it after about a year though. And if we get a 2 bedroom she'll be sharing with DD. That'll be......interesting :haha: 

I know I don't want her in our room forever! I like my privacy :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

i use :haha: too much!


----------



## Bee26

Evening lovely girls.
Well I was so naughty today, had a sarnie for lunch then went to Charlies little friends 1st birthday party and I ate 2 cheese straws, a cheese mayo roll and a mini cheesecake. 
Came home and did a workout tho, as my backs feeling better, and just had a jacket potato with tuna and light dressing, capers and mixed leaves. 

Hope your all well this evening - my OH is pissing me right off, hes hungover and being a right mardy bum. Git!lol.

xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:rofl: so do I!!!

Yeah, hubby keeps saying after 6 months but I keep saying longer! I was lucky getting the cot in after she outgrew the moses basket!! 

:haha: that will be fun if they share!!!!

I'm gonna grab a quick shower, typically I am now wide awake after being shattered all day!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Bee26 said:


> Evening lovely girls.
> Well I was so naughty today, had a sarnie for lunch then went to Charlies little friends 1st birthday party and I ate 2 cheese straws, a cheese mayo roll and a mini cheesecake.
> Came home and did a workout tho, as my backs feeling better, and just had a jacket potato with tuna and light dressing, capers and mixed leaves.
> 
> Hope your all well this evening - my OH is pissing me right off, hes hungover and being a right mardy bum. Git!lol.
> 
> xx

Aw, I love kids parties! can't wait til Holly is old enough to be goin to them!!! 

Ah tell him to sod off :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorry was feeding LO..she woke up! lol...think she might nod off soon tho.

Beth, sorry he's being a punk! ignore him and play with us :D

Gah i started cityville on Facebook..so addicting!


----------



## choc

Hi ladies, first time \i'm checking in today. Mrs M and PLB you have been talking for about 10 bloody pages!
Been at the inlaws all day had quite a big lunch and cheesecake and ice cream! Had a small dinner though, jacket spuds and philli.

Today was the first day I have looked in the mirror and noticed a difference to how i look. Was well chuffed, but then spent the day paranoid and looking in mirrors thinking 'I look fat again!' after I ate something!

Hope you've all had a good day, welcome Parkep!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oops :blush: I seem to go off track a lot!

Aww that's so awesome you are seeing a change..there's nothing better :D congrats!


----------



## choc

It is exciting, I definitely look thinner in the morning though! By the evening I have filled out and feel a bit disheartened - stupid I know!! 
I also need to remember to stand up straight, I look thinner when I'm not slouching!!


----------



## Bee26

Ive just had a thought - I have WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY more to lose than any of you, so you will all be done before me, and I wont have all of you here! That sucks xx


----------



## ricschick

we will all be here for you and i only lose pound a week so il be with ya!!!!

you guys do make me smile with ya dancing pics!!! my oh is peeing me off too!! bloody men eh!

dinner was toad in the hole and it was yummy!!!!! ive been a bit relaxed in what ive eaten today only bad things were 2 milk tray chocolates and 2 custard cream biscuits and im sure saugages arnt that great either lol and a bit of housework thats all. kids are off school next week so its gonna be a bit harder to stick to my dvd but im going to do my best!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

3 am and I'm still up! tomorrow is going to suck..


----------



## Khloeee

Hi ladies! I've been a bit quiet in this thread since the beginning but now have an update as only just got new batteries for my scales. 

6 weeks after birth I was 12 st 6lbs, now I am just over 12 st. Judging by my belt loops my waist is a little slimmer which is great as this is where most of my extra weight is. 

I've cut out a lot of the snacks I was relying on in the early months, and have also had to cut out dairy as I BF and LO is allergic. I'm putting my weight loss mostly down to this. 

6 lbs to go until pre preg weight and then another stone to go until ideal weight.


----------



## ricschick

welcome khloeee!!!!!


----------



## zzypeg

hey ladies...missed all the chat again..well after steak (which was lovely!!) and chips, walked dog, loaded dishwasher and then fell asleep in front of a film...lol!

hey khloeee, glad your around as we had exactly the same goals at the beginning! 

well we are supposed to be going swimming today for the first time with Yvaine, the only problem is we were invited at 8pm last night and she doesn't have a cozzie yet, so it will just be a disposable one for today...oh well! DH friends don't plan anything in advance, but it will be fun! I tried on some swimwear for me and it fits yey!! infact i have a little red number I have been saving for holidays..still got the tags on and I have to say, for a porker...i looked pretty hot in it!!!!!!! lol...........

have a great day ladies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning!!

well, I went for a shower last night then promptly passed out!! Hope everyone is good today!! Welcome back Khloeee! Beth, don't worry, I have tons to lose so I will still be here! and am sure these ladies will keep encouraging us!!!
Choc thats fab that you are seeing the results!!
Claire, just think of all the exercise you get running after the kids!!!!
and Camilla, thats fab about the swim suit!!!! enjoy your swimming, I love it!
Brandy, I'm hoping you got lots of sleep after 3am!!

I'm just having my coffee and belvita's, yum yum


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm gonna be here for as long as it's active! No getting rid of me that easily :D

Got a lil sleep. Just having more coffee lol. Neeeeeed it today. Having a REAL DOWN DAY today since I had a few candies last night :(

Welcome Khloe!

Claire, hope your man survived annoying you :haha:

Camilla, yay for looking great!! You're doing wonderful xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah, we don't wanna get rid of you chick!!! How did LO sleep in the end?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

She slept total crap. Woke up about 5 times before we finally got up around 8:30. Needless to say, I'm walking dead today lol.

she's so cute tho! Ate her pears brilliantly.

I've not eaten yet. Trying to save my cals for dinner. I'm making beef stir fry with rice noodles tonight mmm!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

yay another cityville addict in the making :D!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> yay another cityville addict in the making :D!!

It won't let me build more houses. I need people to work in my post office and community hall lol. damn addictive games!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> She slept total crap. Woke up about 5 times before we finally got up around 8:30. Needless to say, I'm walking dead today lol.
> 
> she's so cute tho! Ate her pears brilliantly.
> 
> I've not eaten yet. Trying to save my cals for dinner. I'm making beef stir fry with rice noodles tonight mmm!

Bless ya!! lots of coffee needed :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I know..you have to add community buildings before you can add more houses now. I was playing this while I was up all night :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I added the two community buildings it would let me, i just need employee's!! :haha: I can see this filling time while LO sleeps!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ah ok..now you can invite people to work for you..or pay for the Samantha default chick to do it. I went to a cityville facebook page and randomly added people to have neighbors to help! lol yes..def a time filler..and soooo addicting. Stupid games


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: I start these games but then after a week usually get bored of them!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah..I did that with hatchlings


----------



## ricschick

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> She slept total crap. Woke up about 5 times before we finally got up around 8:30. Needless to say, I'm walking dead today lol.
> 
> she's so cute tho! Ate her pears brilliantly.
> 
> I've not eaten yet. Trying to save my cals for dinner. I'm making beef stir fry with rice noodles tonight mmm!

ahh hun i hope now that she is having solids she will sleep longer for you!!!!:hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks Claire! How are you today?


----------



## ricschick

im good hun just having a lazy day, not too bad on the eating have had weetabix belvitas and a roast but ive already eaten that so not too bad. hows you in the sunshine? xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Doing great :) Other than the no sleep..finally having a good down day!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:hi:

Well I have had the serious munchies this afternoon. Have battled it so far with some housework, playing with baby and cityville!!!!! 
But not am out of resources on CV, baby is asleep and housework is all done. Hmmmmm. Not good.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Eek..Think thin thoughts lol..I'm getting hungry too. Drink a ton of water and have some tea? (the drink lol)


----------



## Natasha2605

Stop chatting so much:brat:

Last night I left thinking... ''ooh its quiet in there today''

Come back and there's about 15 pages haha!

If everyone worked out as much as they talked they'd be skinnie minnies by now :haha:

Anyways. I've been at work all day and cateen food is SHIT. It's so so so bad and unhealthy and tastes work than my OH's cooking...and that's saying something!!

Got a pizza for tea. Stuffed Crust, bbq sauce, chicken and Sweetcorn. Not the healthiest but I've had a good weekend :)

Hope everyone's had a good weekend too :) xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello! We do talk a lot huh...its more of a chat/diet thread :D Pizza sounds fab right now. I'll picture it with laundry soap on it....or something :haha: 

Allie, just a CV note..I found that if someone sends you energy, you can find it in your inventory after clicking on that icon with the lil gift box and brown box on it. Hope I didn't confuse you too much..but I just now figured that out! lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ooh, handy tip thank you!!! 

If only I had the energy to work out as much as I chat!!!! Pizza sounds delish but it's light philli on crackers for me! Am off to have them quick while Holly naps some more!!


----------



## upsy daisy1

hi girls havent reallt posted on here much. havent made much progress and am feeling so down about my body. today i am wearing them pants that hold you in so i dont have to look at my flab hanging over my jeans, which were baggy on me before lo and are now uncomfortably tight. i feel like im never going to loose the weight. why is it so unfair tha all the other women in my family bounce back and i dont. why do i always have to be careful what i eat and they eat loads and anything they want.and they are all size 6 and 8. sorry for the moan im just feeling really down about the way i look at the moment and needed somewhere to moan.:cry: im not big but am so untoned. i look in the mirror and wamt to cry everyday. i live in jogging bottoms most the time as i feel uncomfortable in my jeans and dread tight tops. i just want to be sexy and wear nice clothes but i feel so silly in them.i saw a pic that was taken the other day on sil camera and wanted to cry. didnt think i looked that bad. sorry im still going on..........:cry: its just a bad day.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

upsy daisy1 said:


> hi girls havent reallt posted on here much. havent made much progress and am feeling so down about my body. today i am wearing them pants that hold you in so i dont have to look at my flab hanging over my jeans, which were baggy on me before lo and are now uncomfortably tight. i feel like im never going to loose the weight. why is it so unfair tha all the other women in my family bounce back and i dont. why do i always have to be careful what i eat and they eat loads and anything they want.and they are all size 6 and 8. sorry for the moan im just feeling really down about the way i look at the moment and needed somewhere to moan.:cry: im not big but am so untoned. i look in the mirror and wamt to cry everyday. i live in jogging bottoms most the time as i feel uncomfortable in my jeans and dread tight tops. i just want to be sexy and wear nice clothes but i feel so silly in them.i saw a pic that was taken the other day on sil camera and wanted to cry. didnt think i looked that bad. sorry im still going on..........:cry: its just a bad day.

Aw hun, :hugs:
We all have these days, but just look at the reason for your body having changed! Babies are a fab reason for it!!!!! You'll get there hun, we have faith in you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## choc

Don't feel bad upsy. Have you joined my fitness pal? it helps us count calories x


----------



## zzypeg

hi upsy daisy...you are in good hands for support and encouragement. infact, the more time you spend with us the thinner you will be coz this lot chat so much, they can't be eating!!! lol-jokes aside, don't feel down on yourself..xxx

Well ladies today was good, swimming was fab, Mrs Madam loved it so much more than I thought she would, maybe the day she discovers poking her tongue out wasn't the bestest day to take her to a public swimming pool...lol! she was floating round like a doggy drinking water! had my roast but it was a fairly light one and had turkey too, so not awful, done 2 x 30min workouts today too. waiting for DH to get back from fixing my car then we are going to settle down and watch True Blood-recorded from friday with a nice bowl of coco-pops!

hope everyone had a nice day and have lovely evenings...catch you tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Upsy, like they say, you're in good hands here. We all really do have those days..or weeks! hating pics of ourselves, feeling crap in certain clothes..but that's why we are here..working sooo hard. The chatting is a great distraction so come on here when you're tempted to snack. Keep the faith..you can do this :hugs:

Camilla, glad swimming went well! You're doing great! :D


----------



## Natasha2605

Glad you enjoyed swimming, we're going again on Friday since Summer loves it so much,

Well I had my pizza but only half, I need to get into the habit of drinking more water but I just forget to drink anything , doh.

Upsy Daisy- Hey hun, sorry your feeling so shitty.You CAN lose the weight, I didn't think I'd lose mine and I've lost 5 lbs in three weeks just by beingmore thoughtful about what I eat and when. Honestly chick, the girls on here are absolutely amazing and we're all here for you to chat/ moan and shat tips. You can do it hun, just believe it xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Natasha..what I did at first was place a note on the fridge or at your desk, wherever you are at several times a day. each time you walk by it or go to it, you'll see it and take a few sips of water (or a full glass!)


----------



## choc

I keep a tally chart on my fridge of how much water I have drunk it reminds me too.

Been really good with food today, had scrambled egg on ryvita for breakfast, granola for lunch and healthy homemade Carbonara for dinner. And 8 glasses of water. No exercise though, will do double tomorrow.

See you tomorrow x


----------



## KittyVentura

I ate a fat KFC today... oops xx


----------



## Bee26

Oh dear - massive roast, followed by pizza and 3 glasses of wine. Worst day so far today. Def need to work out tomorrow!!


----------



## upsy daisy1

Thanks for the suport girls and nice coments girls.wil try come in here more often.hope u r al doing wel.x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning!

I'm running on very little sleep (as usual) dunno why I bother to even say that :haha:

Hope everyone is well. Having another down day today..or at least mid day. Then tomorrow an up day to keep my metabolism going!

Last nights chinese didn't turnout well..but that's ok..saved me from eating it :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning!!

Well even though Holly isn't quite 4 months yet, I think we have hit the regression! Am not very awake yet, been up at 3:45am and then again at 7:15, which I know is nothing compared to what some of you ladies do every night, but its a killer when you're used to a good nights sleep!!!

I'd love a lazy day today but its not to be, we have a play date this afternoon. Lazy morning it is then!!

Hope you're all well!! Am off to build something in CV :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Haha i've been on it for hours!

I'm also watching a documentary called "God Grew Tired of Us"..about 4 African guys who go to America to escape hardships. It's so powerful..and amazing. Made me cry a few times so far *sniffle*


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw, sounds emotional!!! those kind of programmes always make me blub!!


----------



## RedRose

Ladies, I haven't been on all weekend! Hope you and your little bubbas are all very well.

Looks like Lily has a dairy and/or soy allergy poor little monkey, so I have been prescribed a formula to use in her food. It tastes like beef. It is foul. She is having none of it!

I'm getting very nervous of my milk supply dropping now, because if it does she literally has no other milk. I lost 11lb last month, I know it was my first month but I think it may be a bit much, so I'm going to be eating more and trying to aim for 1lb weigh loss a week.

On a positive note- yesterday she learned to give kisses! So I have been enjoying slobbery, dribbly messy baby kisses on the mouth! :happydance:


----------



## ricschick

ahh poor little lily!!! i hope thy can give you something that she will actually like!!! but slobbery kisses are the best!!!!!!

jamie has cut his 1st tooth bless him and was a bit unsettled yesterday because of it! and little lucy is unwell too she has a temp and is just laying on the sofa, so will try my best to fit in my workout today because wont have time tomorrow as my sil is coming up with my nephew. well food wise i was good yesterday only had weetabix belvitas and a chicken roast and a biscuit before i went to bed. but MUST DRINK MORE!!!!!
hope everyone is ok and upsy dont feel down put the mirror away and just concentrate on what your eating and try to get some exercise in because thats the only way you will tone youtr body i no how you feel as i have a wobbly body too lol xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Haven't you all been talkative!! I haven't had time to read all the pages, I'm at the Doctors at 11 for my Depo so need to get a wiggle on!

Hope your all well :)


----------



## zzypeg

morning all...ah rose, hopefully you will be ok with your milk supply, poor lilly having an allergy.
BB good luck at the doctors! ouch! lol.

well this morning I am not dressed yet as I am waiting for tesco to bring my shopping and if I chance getting ready, the man will turn up as soon as I have all my clothes off.lol so once they have been and shopping is away, I will get ready. then after Yvaine has her next bottle, I will go for a 3 mile walk to the post office as I have packages to collect...yipee. We put the pram into pushchair mode the other day, so this will be our first trip out like a big girl! I have scalded my hand this morning by pouring water over myself while doing a bottle!! great!! got work this afternoon so LO is going to Nannys at 3 and I will be back about 5.30 ish. got a lovely day all to ourselves tomoz, got to clean the bathroom though and change the bedding. wednesday, I have a client coming to me in the morning, then baby yoga, then having my hair trimmed...phew busy day!! Thursday is BLUEWATER!!! although, I don't actually have any wonga to waste, I just enjoy the trip out, going with a friend and her little girl try and have a salad or something. busy old week, looking forward to it. hope everyone has a lovely day..catch you all later xxxxxx


----------



## choc

Morning ladies hope we are all feeling positive at the beginning of a new week? Had a bad night with Aidan but have done 30 min jog so started the day well.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Rose, I hope you can find her a much better tasting safer alternative! You're doing good in trying to lose only 1 lb per week..you don't want to mess up your supply now. slobbery kisses are the best!!! Abbey has been "attacking" our faces lately..she opens her mouth wide, growls, and chews on our chin :rofl: It's great! :D

Claire, I feel for ya..being in with sick kiddos. Hope Lucy feels better soon. Congrats on the first tooth!! Wish they could be done all at once..I hate teething..feel so helpless.

BB, depo..woohoo! lol. So you're covered for another 3 ish months :haha: I hated depo..had it once and spotted the whole time. 

zzy, yippe, the big girl chair! 3 mile walk with baby and packages..that's a great workout! Enjoy xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning all! again :haha:

Hope all poorly babies start to feel better soon!!!!!

Now Choc, what is our Wii challenge going to be this week?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hiya choc, we posted at the same time :)

I'm feeling a lil better now that I'm on my 2nd down day...had a bit of an out of control weekend!

Hope you're doing alright. can't believe you can fit in jogging after a bad night..I feel so hungover from no sleep! If I jogged, I'd pass out lol


----------



## zzypeg

hi again, well change of events today...work this afternoon has cancelled...won't be walking to PO today, boo it closes at 12.30 and mrs madam has overslept before her feed! so we will just go for 1 mile round the block. Nanny is coming down to see Yvaine instead to avoid disapointment and withdrawal of grandchild.lol. and good news the scald has now blistered!! it really hurts!!!!! I have put some sudocreme on! oops..better go.....

eagor...It lives!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte-xo

hi ladies :hi:

hope your all well.

Redrose hope your lo gets on ok with the new formula.

havent had time to read through all the pages you ladies never stop chatting lol.

been quite good this weekend not had any treats and have been trying to limit my calories to 800 a day its hard!! 

Alfies been up all night sooooo poorly bless him went to the doctors they think hes showing signs of flu =( just got to keep an eye on him and make sure hes well hydrated feel so sorry for him.

not had time to eat today alfie will not let me put him down lol..cant blame him really. i think for tea were having chicken jalfrezi.

hope your all doing well ladies.

hopefully chat soon.
<3


----------



## choc

Hey charlotte make sure you don't keep your calories too low or your body will go into starvation mode and will hold onto the weight. 

Hi plb, I know, I was impressed with myself too!

Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## ricschick

choc said:


> Hey charlotte make sure you don't keep your calories too low or your body will go into starvation mode and will hold onto the weight.
> 
> Hi plb, I know, I was impressed with myself too!
> 
> Hope everyone's ok x

i was just gonna say the same thing!!! try to keep it to 1200 or join fitness pal and it will work out how many calories you need to stick to in order to lose weight.xxx:thumbup:


----------



## ricschick

zzy you poor thing i bet that does hurt!!!! blisters are good tho i think?? i hope it heals quickly!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, can't keep them too low for a long period of time, otherwise your body hits starvation mode and slows down your metabolism/weight loss! If you want to do low calorie days..why not give the Alternate day dieting a go? You do very low cal one day, normal the next..low next, etc etc. It really works :) Keeps your metabolism revvvved up :D


----------



## ricschick

just found this online it calculates how much water your body needs!! i need 10 mugs/glasses aday!!! so id better get drinking lol
https://www.wateraid.org/uk/get_involved/drink_more_water/1415.asp


----------



## brunettebimbo

My poor boy! :( He's all snotty and flemmy!!

He may be poorly but he's still enjoying his food! He had Butternut Squash today :)

As for me, I missed breakfast as was busy so I had a Greggs Baguette for Lunch which should hopefully keep me full until tea!


----------



## ricschick

bb hope he feels better soon!!!!!!!


----------



## choc

I made a delicious lunch of king prawns marinated in soy sauce and cayenne pepper stir fried with mushrooms, broccoli, cashew nuts and spring onions. Only 272 calories! It was lovely. Meant to go with rice or noodles but I had it on it's own.


----------



## choc

Hope he is ok bb x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Apart from the fact I don't like prawns that sounds yummy!!

Yeh he will be, he's just having nappy free time squealing to the Hokey Cokey on Baby TV! :rofl: Even though he is poorly he is still happy :)

So much for a baguette lasting me, I'm so hungry!! I've just had Belvitas but still want to eat my kitchen!!


----------



## zzypeg

hey girls! back again, BB I hope Tristan feels better soon..poor little boy. xxx
well actually I have not felt too hungry today, so have been not too bad, had a bit of a peckish moment at about 3.15 but i had a small bowl of cocoa pops with skimmed milk..TBH I could have probably staved it off with just a glass of water but there you go..nobody's perfect! lol! have just dug out an outfit to wear to bluewater on thursday...last time I saw my friend was when I was only 8lb into my journey so having lost another 8lb since then..hopefully she will notice...she better had, or else! looking forward to toad in the hole, mash and veg tonight. yum! I also had my WW cheese puffs earlier, but I had already factored them into MFP anyhoo. have a lovely evening ladies! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zzypeg

well, just planned my week on MFP, I find that if I plan what I am going to have all week (or at least a day in advance) I can be better prepared and know what I am working with...then I can make adjustments as I go along, instead of just putting it all in at the end of the day and wanting to go back in time!! xxxxx


----------



## choc

zzypeg said:


> well, just planned my week on MFP, I find that if I plan what I am going to have all week (or at least a day in advance) I can be better prepared and know what I am working with...then I can make adjustments as I go along, instead of just putting it all in at the end of the day and wanting to go back in time!! xxxxx

That's exactly what I do. The night before, I plan my food for the next day. Then I can change quantities and stuff to fit in my calorie allowance.


----------



## ricschick

wow your so organised!!! i barely no what im having for dinner tonight letalone tomorrow or for the week lol


----------



## ricschick

only had weetabix and honey on toast today tho oh and a few spoonfuls of jamies scrambled eggs!


----------



## ricschick

its funny on the fitness pal website it is advertising an all you can eat coupon lol with cakes in the picture thanks fitness pal lol:thumbup:


----------



## ricschick

what can i put hoovering or mopping as on fitness pal?


----------



## ricschick

what can i eat that has no calories??????????????????????lol
anyone????????????? no ok il wait:cry:


----------



## zzypeg

OMG yes the groupon advert nof MFP..have you seen the burger too.....out of order!!! lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I hate those ads on MFP!!!

Claire there's a bit to put housework in and you just put how long it was for!!

I've been a busy bee, had a playdate all afternoon with my two friends and their babies! Then home to do the housework...yawn!!

I've got stomach ache, feeling crappy and am way tired! Haven't done any damn exercise either!!!

Foodwise though I have been good, had weetabix for brekkie, grilled chicken salad at lunch and nothing else!


----------



## ricschick

i cant find it lol:dohh:


----------



## Bee26

Evening girlies,

Hope your all well and having a good start to the week. Ive been very good today food wise, plus worked this morning at the greengrocers and spent 2 hours of it hauling crates of veg from the van to the fridges. Good bit of exercise i reckon. 

Am absolutely floored today as Charlie was awake pretty much all night last night and finally went to sleep at about 5 and I had to be up at 6!! My OH is on nights so he handed him over to me and went to bed and he was so grizzly and grumpy - his teeth are a nightmare, he is really suffering with them. On a plus, hes learnt to say "quack" like a duck, my OH taught him., its so cute.

Having a bit of a rocky time with my OH at the mo, mainly down to his dickhead brother. Basicallly his younger bro is staying with his Mum at the mo up here, he usually lives in Wales but his dad kicked him out at xmas so he came up here. Hes on the dole, cant be arsed to work, spends all his dole money on beer comes to my house pretty much every weekend, eats my food, doesnt help out washing up etc etc, my OH is always buying him pints and tobacco, which we cant afford. It really does my head in as hes such a bum. Then yesterday I cooked a massive roast and said to him that the leftover beef me and my OH would have for our tea with salad tonight and I went to the kitchen earlier and he had eaten it all. He NEVER chips in for food while hes here and when I bring it up with my OH he just gets all moody and has a go at me cause its his younger bro. Drives me mad so me and OH arent really speaking as we just cant agree on it. 
Anyhoo, sorry for the rant - time for one born every minute xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Beth, sorry you're having a hard time with your OH's brother..it's sooo hard when it's family involved. So very touchy..I definitely know how that feels! :hugs: Hang in there..hopefully something works out and you guys can come to terms with things. xx

I feel like total crap today! Think I'm getting sick. Just so so so so very tired. still can't shift my weight..I'm up 2 lbs from last Friday! Feel so bloated. Not sure what's going on. Gonna try not to have coffee today and just eat as I feel to. Then have a down day tomorrow.

Hope everyones well xx


----------



## RedRose

Howdy partners :hi:

Bee- 'quack', that is soooo cute!!! Tricky one re your OH's brother. I think it's one of those things you're just going to have to ride out. I reckon your OH knows what his brother is doing is wrong, but just feels like he can't say anything.

AF is here again for me, two weeks after the last one! I remember this happening last time I was on the pill. Hmm. Most annoying.

OMG my heart just stopped!! I'm sitting here on the laptop while baby is napping and I just heard the most awful screech- I lept up to run to Lily's room then I realised it's next door trimming their hedge with a power saw :dohh: my poor heart!

I've totally lost my exercise motivations over the past few days. Just cannot get into it at all.

Have a good day ladies x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Beth that's crap :hugs:

O no RR, I hate those moments! So scary!!

So I'm off out for lunch again today :rofl: Lets see if I can be good!! 
I've got to take Tristan to the Doctors at 11.20, he's coughed most of the night and is so snotty :(


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning!

I am shattered! have been doing the housework and running around! Was gonna go out this afternoon but my best mate is coming over instead, he hasn't even met Holly yet!!! So we'll be chilling out drinking coffee and catching up instead of having a walk! might have a walk when he has gone home, will see how the weather is! 

Hope you're all ok!! xx


----------



## ricschick

bee good going on the crate lifting defo a good exercise!!! and i hope you manage to get some rest today! and its a horrible situation regarding bil but your dh should try to meet both of you in the middle, i hope it works itself out!!!

well im in the no sleep club too lucy was calling for me most of the night so i only had 3 hours sleep and she was sick twice this morning. so have cancelled sil. hopefully mil will be coming over later so i may take the oppertunity to go swimming, because kids are hogging the tv with disney films and we cant go out as lucy isnt well and its peeing down of rain!!

brandy hope your feeling better i think you should just eat what you need to so you can get well then start a fresh!!


----------



## ricschick

oh and i hope bb that Tristan feels better bless him!


----------



## choc

I just wrote the longest post and took me ages as I'm on my phone and I lost it. Thought I was gonna cry! really can't be arsed to write it again. Has anyone got the biggest loser on wii?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww ladies..poor us with no sleep! DH took the baby for a bit and I had an hr and half nap..although when i woke, I would've sworn I never slept lol. 

My tummy is soo upset..ouch ouch! Trying to eat 3 meals today and it's proving very difficult. 

Hope Tristan feels better, BB xx

Choc, I don't even have wii..so that's me out :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

No biggest loser here I'm afraid!!

Ah PLB, glad you got some sleep!!!

BB how did you's go at the docs?

I am waiting for my mate to get here. He is so crap, he says 'i'll call you at 2pm', 30 mins later, still no call. He's always been quite unreliable!!!

I think I'm getting a cold, got a mad headache and runny nose!! So hope Holly doesn't get it, she has already had two!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww hope you can fight it off! I've been sooo lucky.Abbeys never been sick other than the fever after her injections. Fingers crossed it stays that way for a while!

*puts Holly in a lil protective bubble* :D


----------



## zzypeg

:hi: hello ladies... first off this is for all of you who are suffering with lack of sleep, poorly babies (and having to go out for lunch all the time and be tempted!!lol)



well, I am feeling miserable today I am coming down with a cold..means I most probably will be ill for my birthday now!! :growlmad:
still cracking on with housework and getting it done as when it reakky hits it is done! had my 3 mile walk this morning, and planning to do my aerobics later on need to keep active and try not to eat crap! got a mini roast beef dinner this evening but i have carefully MFP'd all the componants and i am fine! what has everyone else done today? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Right I am on a proper computer so can post a proper reply at last!

So many of you feeling rough today, that is rubbish. Make sure you are getting some vitamin c down you!

Hope Tristan is ok BB.

Aidan had his third jabs today, he seems ok but I am keeping an eye out for fever.

Doing ok food wise but have the munchies badly and am trying to ignore them! I had muesli and a little milk for brekky, stir fry and a small jacket spud for lunch then some 0% yogurt and a little honey to try and curb the munchies! Carbonara for dinner tonight I think. Did a 30 min jog and am gonna do 30 mins of just dance a bit later if I can be arsed!


----------



## choc

And this is for all you poorly girls:
 



Attached Files:







get well.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## brunettebimbo

So theres nothing the Doctors can give him. He seems to be getting worse as the day goes on, he is so clingy and keeps crying, I hate seeing him like this :(

I'm getting a cold now too! I have a sore throat and runny nose!!

Boo!

SO I had Chilli with chips for dinner and I'm having a take away for tea, fuck it. Tristan's poorly and I feel shit! I can't put him down without him crying! Looks like this week will be a no go!


----------



## choc

Ha ha BB, don't blame you! We need extra calories when our babies are poorly to see us through. Hope he gets better soon, and you too x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I feel ya BB..this week is shot for me too! I'm feeling so blaaaaah. Can't even pinpoint what's wrong!

Hope he gets better really fast huh :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hello!

Wow I really haven't been on here as much as usual for the last couple of days!!!
BB, I hope he is feeling better really quick!!
Camilla, Hope you're not poorly for your birthday, that would be sucky!!
I'm liking the protective bubble Brandy!!! I wish we could have one, save our babies from all these horrid germs!!

I am so so hungry, am making chilli for tea (and after reading your post BB am very tempted to have chips with it lol), but I want Holly to settle for her nap before I make it, she is almost there.....
Have been nattering with my mate for hours which was good, we had a proper catch up!! And I had to catch a mouse that the cats brought in, I was not happy! I hate them!!!!!


----------



## ricschick

bb i dont blame you!!! enjoy!!! i hope everyone gets better very soon and can get some rest!!! and especially our little bubbas!!!
lucy has a throat infection and she has blisters on her throat:cry: so thats why she hasnt been eating!! so lots of pain killers was prescribed. 
dinner will be spag bol exercise not going to plan what with half term and poorly children!! hopefully weather will be better tomorrow so i can take the kids out if all are feeling better!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I saw him on FB, Allie..he's cute :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I saw him on FB, Allie..he's cute :D

:haha: he's my bestest friend in the world, apart from my husband obviously! and he also happens to be my ex lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ricschick said:


> bb i dont blame you!!! enjoy!!! i hope everyone gets better very soon and can get some rest!!! and especially our little bubbas!!!
> lucy has a throat infection and she has blisters on her throat:cry: so thats why she hasnt been eating!! so lots of pain killers was prescribed.
> dinner will be spag bol exercise not going to plan what with half term and poorly children!! hopefully weather will be better tomorrow so i can take the kids out if all are feeling better!

Aw, poor Lucy!!! hope she is ok soon!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Claire, that's horrible about Lucy..eeek! I remember strep throat and that pain. hope she has a speedy recovery. xx

Allie, so cool that you can be such good friends with an ex!


----------



## choc

Evening chatter boxes! my day started well but I messed up at dinner time by having beef stew and 2 slipwces of bread. I haven't had bread in weeks. Also had a hot chocolate. Oh well too late to worry now, I wouldn't mind too much but going out tomorrow and will prob have cake and hot choc. then too!

Hope Lucy is ok after some pain killers. and hope we all get lots of sleep tonight . X


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Yeah, we have been best friends since we split! 

Choc, I could sooooo have a hot choc right now, but i'd want cream and marshmallows with it too :haha:

Are we having a wii challenge this week ladies?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I did horrible at dieting today. Back at it tomorrow though, hopefully. I just ate some chips for the sake of tasting them. sooo bad! :blush:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Jz-Sx-qbhQw/TTO4BudnzsI/AAAAAAAAAB0/Ez4idkIhxck/s1600/fell-off-wagon.jpg

We can all get back on it tomorrow!!!

Dammit, I have been good today, I wanna fall off it!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Noooo you're doing good for us then :D Keeps us motivated

DH is annoying me. Actually everyone is. I think PMS is here a week early =/ *sulks in room* lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah PMS is not good!!!! 

Ok, I will remain on the wagon. There's not really anything I wanna munch on anyway :haha:

I need goods in CV. it's annoying me :haha:


----------



## choc

OOh I forgot to say about the wii fit challenge! Sorry! I was thinking we could do jogging as then we have done all the aerobic exercises?? What do you think? Do you fancy short/long distance or island lap?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ooooh, jogging will be a challenge for me :haha: I always avoid it!!! you choose hun, I'll give it a good go!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh I know..I run out of goods and energy all the time on CV. I was trying to send you some, but I can't keep any in mine lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Remember you can go to other peoples' cities and click to harvest their crops..you'll gain goods that way.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Yeah I just stole some crops :haha: I tried to send you some energy earlier but apparently I used up sending all my gifts.... although I don't think I sent any to use up!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol stupid game! I'm trying to contact customer support so I can have em change the names of my stuff...I want a Beatles theme :haha: 

Hoping to be very good diet-wise today. Fingers crossed. My mood is slightly better. But still feeling sicky.

Hope everyone and their LO's are onthe mend!


----------



## Bee26

Morning lovely ladies - 
Another night of hardly any sleep - HURRY UP YOU BLOODY AWFUL TEETH!

Had a good week so far, eaten well and lots of walks but its pouring down today so dont know if we will be able to get out for a good stomp. Went to the seaside yesterday and saw a seal! I got all excited, and there was noone near me to tell so I shouted at the top of my voice to a random family with kids! They must have thought i was a mad woman!!lol.
Hope you all have a lovely day - its belvita time! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning Girls,

I hope all the poorly babies are feeling better!
Mine isn't! :( He kept coughing and choking in the night, my heart was in my throat!
I feel mega crap this morning and I have a driving lesson 12-2pm, I don't want to be poorly at the weekend either as it's my birthday Monday so Hubby is cooking me a meal!
To top things off my dryer just broke!! :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning!!

This is for all of the mummies and babies that are poorly...

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_B57MpmY8gA8/Sj-jtafstNI/AAAAAAAABPc/2n633I10FfQ/s400/get_well_soon_10.gif

Its bloody raining again. I am so so so fed up of the damn rain!!!! So its wii exercise for me only today. pfft.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Raining here too :(


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Its so crap. Am gonna pop out this morning before DH goes to work, but I like to take Holly with me, though its just not worth it in this weather!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

morning..hope everyones well just thought id check in been good this week partly down to not being able to taste anything were all flu'd up in this house...even the dog has a cold :shock: 
breakfast today has been poached egg on toast , not decided what were having for dinner yet might not bother to be honest not in the mood.

hope your all doing well ladies. im actually looking forward to weigh in this week ive got a good feeling :thumbup: watch me have put on now lol

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

Mrs Mayhem said:


> Its so crap. Am gonna pop out this morning before DH goes to work, but I like to take Holly with me, though its just not worth it in this weather!!

is it raining everywhere then?? its awful in derby this morning so dull..=( makes you feel like staying in your pj's and scoffing biscuits......i mean carrot sticks lol

<3


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's been raining here but has stopped now, I think after my driving lesson I'm gonna walk 2 miles to Asda as me and my best friend are arranging a surprise baby shower for our friend and we are doing her a baby hamper and a labour hamper so going to grab some bits from Asda for it!


----------



## ricschick

sorry blank post???


----------



## ricschick

weather is pants here too its really pissing me off as we cant even go in the garden to play on the trampoline lucy is alot better today but i think emma maybe coming down with it now so our half term as consisted off looking after sick children! i was hoping to be able to go and have a run around on the green outside my back gate but weather has other ideas!!!!
i hope everyone is feeling atleast a little better today and i hope baby tristan feels better soon!!
well did well food wise yesterday only had weetabix, 1 slice of toast with spagetti and the spag bol for dinner and didnt have any snacks. gonna try and do my workout today but the back of my legs hurt for some reason so may just do the toning section.


----------



## Natasha2605

Hope everyone and their bubbas start to feel better soon. I'm been up since 7 with Summer so we made plans to go to softplay for 10.9am comes and she's being clingy so I takes her up to OH who's in bed and asks him to watch her for five so I can make up her bottles for going out.

Five minutes later I goes back up...and they're both snuggled sound asleep on the bed.:gun:

So now we're late....................grr!!

She never snuggles into me for naps... I'm so neglected :cry:

Yesterday was an alright day ish.

Coco pops for brekkie, dunno why.
Then I had a bit chicken, one potato waffle and some beans for tea and that was it.

So is the jogging the wii fit challenge? I'll come last. I'm so unfit haha xx


----------



## choc

Sorry it's so late, I don't have a laptop at the moment!


Wii fit challenge
Jogging: island lap​

Good luck!​


----------



## Natasha2605

Thanks Choc, if I haven't posted my result by late tonight please assume I've had a heart attack and died from it haha xx


----------



## choc

Ha ha oh god that made me laugh natasha!


----------



## choc

I won't be able to post mine til tonight when I get a laptop


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh wow, aren't we a sunny bunch today :haha:

Sorry to hear everyones still lousy..and the weather too, to top it off!

It's a bit chilly here today..sunny but the wind is cool. Not that I'll go out anyway..I've been such a recluse this week! Pretty sure I've blown my weeks diet..but I need to feel better before I try any down days..it's stupid to starve when you're sick lol.

I just haven't cared about losing weight this week, tbh. Someone better lose for me then! Make up for my loss of motivation :D

Good luck today girls...think thin!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Think thin
think thin
think thin
think thin
think thin
think thin
think thin
think thin
think thin
think thin
think thin
think thin
think thin

Nope. am still fat. 
:haha:

Charlotte you're in Derby? I used to live there!!

Ah Natasha, I shall be there dead on the floor too, jogging is my most hated thing in the world!!! (apart from brussel sprouts)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

They say it's all in the mind....i think "they" are full of crap!


----------



## choc

I have done my challenge, didn't realise how long the island lap is, you are gonna hate me Mrs m and natasha!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh Choc, just you wait! I will be doing it later this afternoon when Holly has a decent nap..... I may not survive.....

Brandy, I agree, 'they' are definitely full of crap!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol No dying allowed! What would I do all day?!


----------



## choc

Dying is not an excuse for not taking part! e


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I will have taken part, just not survived to post my score :haha: I'll leave instructions for Hubby that if he finds me on the floor when he gets home from work to take a pic of my score and post it here :rofl:

I'll try to stay alive, if only to keep you company Brandy!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hehe good! :D

I'm trying some coffee without milk..it's not tooooo bad


----------



## upsy daisy1

well im back from having that crap few days of feeling like sh*t and am back on track with the diet. today i had a small bowl of cereal for breakfast. lunch was a greek dish made of buckwheat. like rice. and a snack was a strawberry yogart. i also went for an hour walk with lo, so had the extra weight of pram. really tempted to have a naughty snack but am keeping strong. hope i dont get the 10 o clock munchies tonight. how is everyone doing today? x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good job, upsy! Glad someones on track (unlike me) lol


----------



## ricschick

you lot make me laugh so much!!!!im unable to do the challenge AS HE STILL HASNT COLLECTED THE FLIPPING WIIIIIIIIII:growlmad:
but im crap at running so maybe not such a bad thing :haha:
wheres peanut???
well emma seems to be fine???? shes the better one at fighting things off so fingers crossed and i might actually be able to get out of this house tomorrow!!!!!!!!! im going steer crazy!!!!:wacko::wacko::wacko: and i think its actually going to be sunny so am going to do some walking and might take the older girls swimming!:happydance:


----------



## zzypeg

afternoon ladies.......how are we all..chattering away like monkeys as usual..lol, feel so left out today!

only just got round to having lunch!!
Well it's official, I am ill as can be, the first time since I have been a mummy, no time for wallowing though, things to do! I WILL be doing the wii challenge, once I have LO to bed this evening, won't be doing any other exercise though today, apart from housework! 
just have to eat good today and tomoz, oohhh I fancy some chips!! 

my nose won't stop running! lol! 
guess what I ordered- things to put under your Wii to turn it into a higher step, for when I do my 30 mins step aerobics in the evening!! yipee!!.

BB, how strange that our birthdays are close, mine is friday. We named our LO's from the same film...maybe we are kindred spirits!! lol xxxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

so everyone feels like shit then lol


----------



## Bee26

I dont feel too bad - so you lot can keep ya germs to yourselves. Well we went and braved the rain - Its my OH birthday on Sat and Ive bought him tickets to see Derren Brown as he loves him but had to go and get him something from Charlie and cards wrap etc, so we went into our nearest bigger town. Charlie whinged the whole time and it was bitter and wet and horrid but I did walk in heels for 4 hours! Now trying to warm my feet up by the fire...tuna steak and roasted veg wih a dollop of tsatski tonight. Been good today again, but just cant workout cause of my back. Anyway - have a good evening girls xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Awwwww..we are a sickly bunch too..*waves magic wand* There..we all feel better :D

https://rlv.zcache.com/magic_wand_get_well_greeting_card_gold_heart-p1373330751827432753v7v_400.jpg


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

erm..when I googled "magic wand" I saw lots of "toys". Is that what we need? :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> erm..when I googled "magic wand" I saw lots of "toys". Is that what we need? :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hope I didn't offend anyone lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I doubt it, we're all open minded here!!!!


----------



## zzypeg

well..now you mention it, DH won't be home til the early hours!! lol!! xxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

hahaha..It's always worth a try huh :D

Omg I'm SO addicted to cityville...it's pathetic. It has helped me not eat as much though..Gonna try for a down day tomorrow. Only if I feel better.

What's everyones LO's up to now? As in developmental milestones. Abbey is starting to try to sit alone..and she rolls over on her tummy all the time, but won't roll back on her back..she HATES laying flat!


----------



## choc

hiya, just having my homemade curry for dinnerthen will pos my wii fit results. Please don't tell me I am the only one who has done it again this week!


----------



## choc

PLB Aidan does the exact same! He is doing it right now!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol funny lil creatures arent they. Then she gets mad cuz shes stuck on her tummy!


----------



## choc

Yeah Aidan cries when he gets on his tummy, he's ok the first time but after that he gets annoyed so I spend half the day flipping him back over only for him to do it again seconds later! He even tries to roll in the bath!


----------



## choc

Here we go! Anyone else?
 



Attached Files:







SDC11531.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hello ladies,

This is Allie's husband. I returned from work to find her face down on the floor with a wii remote in one hand and a note in the other. The note said:

Babe, if you find me dead when you get home it's because Choc made me do an island lap and it has killed me. Please look after Holly, tell her and my parents and brother that I love them dearly and will watch over them. You can claim on my life insurance and do what you wish with my worldly goods, just make sure you keep my jewellery for Holly.
And whatever you do, make sure that you take a picture of my score and post it on BnB. Tell the ladies that it was fun while it lasted, that i wish them all well and I hope that Brandy recovers from her cv addiction.
Love you,
A xxx













Nah, Not really!! ITS ME! the original Mrs M!!!!!
but I do feel dead after that bloody run!!!! here's my score. I never ever want to repeat it again :haha:
https://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr118/allievengeance/DSCF1864.jpg

as for milestones, Holly confuses me!!! She rolled from front to back several times about 4 weeks ago and has never done it since! She is trying hard to roll back to front but not quite made it yet! she is sitting for a few seconds unsupported but then wobbles right over :rofl:
right now its more about grabbing with two hands, and shoving anything and everything in her mouth :haha: though I think she is younger than some of your babies?? she's 15 weeks now.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, Abbey is now 18 weeks..almost 19. omg. lol

And wtf, when I first started reading that note, i almost died myself! :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Choc..310%?? OMG


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha:

Oh my god Choc, you didn't just kick my ass at that, you buried me!!!!!


----------



## zzypeg

well, seeing as I feel so ill, I am not going to do the challenge..I know that under normal circumstances I can't get anywhere near those scores so I am not going to make myself faint in a high-temperature attack!! Well done to you ladies who did it though, I really wanted to but I feel so ill.......



lol...poor me!
just had dinner! toad in the hole...have actually done well on the eating front so don't feel to bad about the non exercise!

early night for me
BLUEWATER TOMORROW!!! :happydance:
have a lovely evening xxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







smiley-hug3_sl-designs.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 0


----------



## choc

Ahh sorry you are poorly zz! 

Ha ha Mrs M I kicked your butt! Are there no other challengers?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Looks like you're winner again!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I thought Beth was doing it too? though I don't know and am such a lazy arse I can't be bothered to work my way back through the million pages!!!

Aw Camilla, hope you're feeling better really quickly!!!


----------



## choc

We need more people! Bee might not be able to because of her back.

How is everyone feeling about weigh in? Only tomorrow left to repair any damage!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'm not feeling too hopeful, have been good this week but we have the outlaws staying tomorrow and friday and going for a chinese buffet tomorrow night.....
Though that bloody island jogging must have knocked a thousand calories off :rofl:


----------



## peanut56

I went back to Weight Watchers today with my tail between my legs...and I lost 2.4 pounds!! Yay me!!
What was the Wii challenge today? Am I too late?


----------



## choc

:haha: :haha: :haha:

If you do lose pounds this week then I am taking full credit for it!! My challenge is the reason why!

I think I am feeling hopeful to lose at least a pound, but i am worried that I have been tooooo careful this week! I know that sounds strange but the 2 weeks before I was a little bit lazy with exercise (but I still did some) and kept going over my calorie allowance, but only by a little. I lost 4lbs. 
This week I have exercised a lot more and kept under my calorie allowance. So for some strange reason I think I should have done what I did before and eat a bit more etc

I am rambling, but hope you see what I mean!


----------



## choc

peanut56 said:


> I went back to Weight Watchers today with my tail between my legs...and I lost 2.4 pounds!! Yay me!!
> What was the Wii challenge today? Am I too late?

No! You're not too late, we need more people! It is jogging, the island lap. You up for it?

Oh and well done on the loss!!


----------



## peanut56

choc said:


> peanut56 said:
> 
> 
> I went back to Weight Watchers today with my tail between my legs...and I lost 2.4 pounds!! Yay me!!
> What was the Wii challenge today? Am I too late?
> 
> No! You're not too late, we need more people! It is jogging, the island lap. You up for it?
> 
> Oh and well done on the loss!!Click to expand...

Yes! I just need to feed my baby and then I'm on it. :)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done Peanut!!!!! thats fab!!
and good luck with the challenge! it bloody killed me!!!

I know what you mean Choc, I always seem to do better with loss on the weeks where I don't really try that hard!!!


----------



## choc

Yay!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I will totally fail this week in weigh-in lol. I'm positive I haven't lost..prob gained! But next week i will kick some butt!


----------



## peanut56

You might as well start polishing your trophy...I just saw your score! There's no way I can beat that! I'll give it a try though, but I think mine is going to be pretty pitiful!


----------



## choc

Mrs Mayhem said:


> Well done Peanut!!!!! thats fab!!
> and good luck with the challenge! it bloody killed me!!!
> 
> I know what you mean Choc, I always seem to do better with loss on the weeks where I don't really try that hard!!!

Strange isn't it! I have been learning a lot on MFP, reading the threads in the forum and understand more now about eating all your calorie allowance and how exercise affects it and stuff. So if I go over by a little I am not too bothered, but this week I haven't and am worried I haven't eaten enough. Oh well I will find out on friday and then I will know which way to do it!


----------



## choc

You never know Peanut!

PLB you have been poorly though, we can't be 100% on top of it 100% of the time x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I will totally fail this week in weigh-in lol. I'm positive I haven't lost..prob gained! But next week i will kick some butt!

You go girl!!! (sorry, just had a jerry springer moment!)




choc said:


> Mrs Mayhem said:
> 
> 
> Well done Peanut!!!!! thats fab!!
> and good luck with the challenge! it bloody killed me!!!
> 
> I know what you mean Choc, I always seem to do better with loss on the weeks where I don't really try that hard!!!
> 
> Strange isn't it! I have been learning a lot on MFP, reading the threads in the forum and understand more now about eating all your calorie allowance and how exercise affects it and stuff. So if I go over by a little I am not too bothered, but this week I haven't and am worried I haven't eaten enough. Oh well I will find out on friday and then I will know which way to do it!Click to expand...

Yeah I have been reading those, but I have also been very lapse in entering my exercise, I need to make sure I enter everything!!!!! I do eat a fair bit under my allowance sometimes, but I can't just eat for the sake of it!!


----------



## Bee26

Morning ladies - 
I dont have a wii fit girls, so no, i wasnt doing it :sad:
BB - aw hun, dont be sad - i know its hard but they all get poorly at times. Your doing brill and he will be all better soon x

Re: the calorie counting on MFP, Ivbe upped my calsb after reading things about metabolism and starvation mode etc and it doesnt even feel like im dieting really - just cut out the crap. Tomorrow will be an eye opener - if ive maintained or gained im going to drop them again, but if ive lost then i know its working. I cant call it this week, have no idea what the scales will tell me. but my clothes feel looser again so fingers crossed.

Have a nice day girls xxx


----------



## Louise23

Heeeeey all ive been AWOL for awhile :blush:

So I'vedone realcrap! Been feeling unwell for the last week .. (Cant go toilet TMI) andso my tummy hurtsso bad! in a way itsnottoo bad becus im not eating much.. altho its not too good as i am about 25lb heavier ill bet by now :dohh:

Anyways imma weigh in tmro butim preparedfora gain as before i got bad tummy i did realcrap! 

Im feelingall fedup today.. My LO is now 11months. . 4weeks and he'll be one. My boy isnt a baby anymore :cry: Im so happy he's learning and doing new things but sad to c my baby goin as he's my last :)


----------



## choc

Bee26 said:


> Morning ladies -
> I dont have a wii fit girls, so no, i wasnt doing it :sad:
> BB - aw hun, dont be sad - i know its hard but they all get poorly at times. Your doing brill and he will be all better soon x
> 
> Re: the calorie counting on MFP, Ivbe upped my calsb after reading things about metabolism and starvation mode etc and it doesnt even feel like im dieting really - just cut out the crap. Tomorrow will be an eye opener - if ive maintained or gained im going to drop them again, but if ive lost then i know its working. I cant call it this week, have no idea what the scales will tell me. but my clothes feel looser again so fingers crossed.
> 
> Have a nice day girls xxx

Yeah this is what I meant, you said it better than me! But I have done the opposite to you and eaten less this week to keep under 1200 cals, so we shall see! I can't call it either. If I don't lose then I will eat more next week!


----------



## ricschick

bb dont beat yourself up hun your doing a great job we all get frustrated believe me!!! i could quite happily smash my head against a wall sometimes!!! try and maybe pop out for half an hour and leave tristan with hubby it will do you the world of good xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning!!
Yep peanut, thats cool by me!!

Aw BB, it will get better hun, then you'll feel so so much better!! 

Hope all poorly mummies and babies are feeling better super quick!!

I may not be on much today and tomorrow as the outlaws are here for a couple of days.....
but I will weigh in!!


----------



## pandacub

Hello ladies, can I crash your thread? I definitely need some motivation!

I am about 11st 4lbs now and was 10st 6lbs before I got pregnant (though was trying to lose a bit of weight) so I want to be around 9st 10lbs. 

My main problem is that I'm exclusively breast feeding and I'm Always hungry!
I'm a sucker for chocolate raisins and salt and vinegar crunchy sticks../. 
In the past, if I've wanted to lose weight I've opted for the crazy diet method (foolishly) but because I don't want my milk supply to diminish, I'll have to do it the proper way- and hopefully keep it off! 

Are there any rules? Weigh in days? 

:flower:


----------



## choc

Hi Pandacub! Welcome! No rules, we weigh in on a friday, but it's not the law if you don't want too!
Most of us are using myfitnesspal.com to count our calories now and it seems to be working for most of us. We have a wii fit challenge on wednesdays if you have a wii.
We are all very supportive and give loads of advice and motivation.

On a side note, is this the longest PLB has ever been away from the thread? Hope she is ok.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am so fricking angry!!!
You know I took Tristan to the Doctors Tuesday and was told it's a cold and nothing they could do? Well I had an appointment with my Doctor today and asked if he could look at Tristan. He looked in his mouth and said "O god" he has ulcers all over his throat and needs antibiotics my poor baby!! :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies!!!!

I'm baaaaaack :D

Sorry about the AWOL, my internet ran out last night and I haven't been able to get on till now. I hate limited bandwidth..yet another reason I will be happy to get home lol.

I haven't read back yet. Going now.

Feeling a tiny bit better today..yippeeeeeee

Welcome Panda :D Hope we can help you to reach your goals :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Awww BB :( Poor little baby..I hope the meds clear it up fast. They usually work quite quickly. Give him lots of cuddles xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Welcome pandacub! :hi:

Ah BB, that sucks! hopefully the medicine will kick in quick!!
PLB, good to have you back!!

I'm just paying a flying visit!!


----------



## pandacub

Thanks! I've joined myfitnesspal now, a very useful site! Didn't realise there were so many calories in some of the things I was eating-its good having it all written down :) :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

yeah its definitely helpful to know how many cals you're REALLY getting, rather than guessing. Opens your eyes bigtime!


----------



## peanut56

Welcome pandacub!!


----------



## Bee26

hey panda cub - welcome. Im BF too, though my lo is nearly 11 months so on solids too. My fitness pal is amazing, really helping me keep on track, and the girls here are wonderful. Good luck with your weightloss.

Anyone seen Kitty? x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hiya Pandacub! :)

She's been on Facebook today :)


----------



## zzypeg

hello gang!! 
hey pandacub..welcome to the crazy town..lol.

so went to bluewater...still feel like crap but wanted to get out
I bought a top in H&M...size medium..yey and it fits loverly and a cardy in medium also! 
some size 10 leggings from topshop, still a little tight but they didn't have a 12 and my 14's are a bit big!! but I did get into them! so it's all looking positive!

BIRTHDAY LUNCH TOMORROW- 3 COURSES, YES PLEASE!!! LOL!

I have been looking forward to it since january! won't eat anything in the morning before I go! i am lucky really coz i will weigh in in the morning and then I have all week to work it off!!

what has everyone been up to today? xxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Ahh sorry bb, hope he is ok.


----------



## choc

Have a lovely day tomorrow zz, and congrats on the clothes!
Good to have you back PLB, I was getting worried there!

Pandacub, I put my food in the diary the night before, it stops me over eating when I know the calorie content! Works better than adding food after the damage has already been done!


----------



## ricschick

brunettebimbo said:


> I am so fricking angry!!!
> You know I took Tristan to the Doctors Tuesday and was told it's a cold and nothing they could do? Well I had an appointment with my Doctor today and asked if he could look at Tristan. He looked in his mouth and said "O god" he has ulcers all over his throat and needs antibiotics my poor baby!! :(

omg some docs are just so crap!!! poor baby thats what lucy had, i hope he get better quick with the meds bless him!! xxx


----------



## ricschick

welcome panda we roughly have the same goal!!
zz size 10 wow weldone hun!!! i love clothes shopping could do it all day!!! hope u have a lovely day tomorrow!!
well all ive had so far is weetabix, a dairylea sarnie and 2 little homemade yorkshire puddings. dinner will shepperds pie (homemade by mil)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey lovelies, quick visit again, am seriously hacked off, but will go into it when I have more time!!! Hope you're all ok!!


----------



## choc

Hope you are ok mrs m xx


----------



## zzypeg

Kian, sorry I meant to say that I hope Tristan gets better soon and the anti biotics work..what a rubbish thing to do, especially to a little baby!! to think we put our health in the hands of doctors!

Allie, cheer up..hope that's you feel better soon..or failing that, maybe you can punch someone in the face xxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

zzy, happy soon to be birthday!!! Hope it's a great one :D

Allie, sorry it's not going so great. I'm trying to speed up time...it seems to not be listening :haha: GL chick..hang in there


----------



## RedRose

Hello yummy mummies :hi:

Welcome panda, good luck hun :thumbup:

Bb- poor baby Tristan! I'm sure now he's got his antibiotics in him he will heal very quickly.

Zz- nice one on the clothes shopping!! Well done babe.

Mrs m- hope you're ok love.


Sorry I've not been around much this week ladies, been laying off the diet because of my fears about milk supply dropping (what with Lily's allergies and not taking her formula, it would be disastrous!) I'm a bit gutted cos I was doing so well before, and I can tell that eating normally and not exercising as much has made me put on weight this week. :/

On a different note, I could do with some outfit advice later. Will be back on later when I can get on the laptop xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Rose, you're doing the right thing..your supply is the most important right now! you can lose weight afterwards :) You know LO comes first of course and no one blames you for that xx..you can still post here though! I def haven't lost this week lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ooooh, outfit advice, I like!! I'll await with bated breath!!

I'm ok, just the in laws pissing me off. They'll be gone tomorrow evening, I'll survive! Though they may not survive at this rate :haha:
my mum is keeping me sane via text :haha:

Brandy, if you could manage to speed time up I'd be v.grateful!!!!

Be back in a bit!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Rose, you're doing the right thing..your supply is the most important right now! you can lose weight afterwards :) You know LO comes first of course and no one blames you for that xx..you can still post here though!

wss!! you took the words right from my mouth Brandy!!


----------



## Natasha2605

Hey girls

First, I feel really bad for not doing the challenge lol. I was sleeping in bed by 7.30pm, was dead tired.Well done tho Choc, I can't jog to save myself anyway.

BB- Your poor baba, I hope he recovers quickly. Thank god your other doc noticed.


Mrs Mayhem. Hope your ok :hugs:

Welcome Panda, and good luck.

Good luck tomorrow everyone! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Poor Allie..in-laws can be difficult sometimes. I'm sure you'll have some nice stories for us once they're gone :haha:

Natasha, aww..its ok that you were tired..we won't hurt ya..this time ;) besides, i think choc likes gaining those trophies!


----------



## choc

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> lol Poor Allie..in-laws can be difficult sometimes. I'm sure you'll have some nice stories for us once they're gone :haha:
> 
> Natasha, aww..its ok that you were tired..we won't hurt ya..this time ;) besides, i think choc likes gaining those trophies!

I'm getting a little embarrased now...........


I am currently baking a cake! It's not as bad as it sounds, it's from the cook yourself thin website so it's not as fattening as other cakes. It's to take to my friends tomorrow for lunch after weigh in. Pizza, chips and cake, :happydance: mmm, then back on the wagon!


----------



## choc

Forgot to say, it's chocolate orange truffle cake, I love choc orange! Can't wait to eat it!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

omg that sounds goooooooooooooooood


----------



## zzypeg

yum cake...!!! 
here is a picture of Yvaine and her friend Kitty, out shopping today...


----------



## RedRose

It's our first wedding anniversary on Monday and we are going out for a slap up meal at a fabulous champagne bar on Saturday.

Baby is staying overnight at my parents for the first time! She loves her nanna and grandad but I feel nervous!

Anyway... what to wear...

Out of these two dresses:

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b148/songbird1986/image4xl.jpg (haven't worn this one yet)

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b148/songbird1986/Screenshot2011-02-24at200625.png (haven't worn this post baby :haha: hips are bigger now! Dress is knee length.)

and these shoes:

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b148/songbird1986/irregularchoicewondergirl.jpg

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b148/songbird1986/1158213550_exlg.jpg

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b148/songbird1986/38007773.jpg

Those are the only ones I really like out of my collection at the mo, and I don't think I can get any more before Saturday.

So.... what combo do you like best? Any jewellery/hair/make up suggestions??


----------



## choc

I say the first dress with the third shoes. Loving all the shoes though, I am a shoeaholic!


----------



## zzypeg

^^^ that's exactly what I was going to say...you will look fab xxxxxx


----------



## choc

I can't wait to be thin and wear nice clothes. I've got some goals. A party at the end of march, a christening mid april and then the big one, my 30th at the end of may when I want to wear my karen millen top.

Got a nasty feeling I've put on this week though, I never seem to get past this weight.


----------



## Bee26

Id go for first dress with the second shoes as they are so cool!!
Mrs M - hope its not tooo bad, try not to stick pins in your eyes!
Ive had an eventful evening so far - blew up the hoover sucking up my knickers!! Whole house stinks of burning rubber now. gross. Then I bit down on my fork by mistake and chipped my front tooth - luckily not noticeable but feels weird! Still got free dentist so will have to get it capped.

Good luck tomorrow girls, im nervous!! xx


----------



## zzypeg

bee- they must have been kinky knickers then..lol! (rubber-lol) were you sucking them up like I do to stuff coz I am too lazy to pick it up..lol x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

im right where I always get stuck too, choc :( We can break thru it! 

I agree with the other girls, Rose..first dress and last shoes! You'll be a total knockout :D


----------



## Bee26

lol zz - no big pink ones! Yeah I was too lazy to pick them up so I was trying to nudge them out the way with the hoover but they went up it instead - going to have to go and buy a new one tomorrow!


----------



## choc

let's hope so plb! I won't be giving up this time! Not looking forward to the morning though!


----------



## choc

Off to bed, see you in the morning for the dreaded weigh in! xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:rofl: I am lmao at the rubber knickers! thats exactly what I thought!!

Rose, I'd go with dress 1 and shoes 3 though I love them all!!

Camilla, thats such a cute picture!!!

I'm heading off to bed, am knackered and hubby is ill now!!!!

Catch ya tomorrow for the dreaded weigh in!!!! good luck everyone!


----------



## ricschick

i like the first black dress and the last black and cream strappy shoes!!:thumbup:


----------



## ricschick

i was feeling ok about tomorrow but sorry tmi coming up i have been unable to go to the loo properly most of the week so it might make a difference!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Up 3.2 lbs :( I knew it though..and I didn't care all week! Oh well..onwards and upwards! (downwards on the scale I hope lol)

Will do MUCH better next week...been a crazy one!

Good luck girls..I'm sure you've all done better than I have :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning everyone! Well I too am up by 1lb. But you know what? I couldn't care less today! I feel crap, ate too late last night and hardly slept because it was too heavy in my stomach, hubby ill, Holly up early, the dreaded outlaws coming again this morning. pfft. bring on the weekend!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Yes! Get through the weekend..then we can focus focus focus on the week ahead and being extra good :) 

I know I haven't drank enough water this week either..big part in my gain.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Snap with me, water seems to have gone out of the window this week for me! I must get back on track after the weekend, more exercise, more water and less crappy food!! plus I'll be in a better mood by then :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

A little something for the birthday girl!!

https://www.redkid.net/generator/cake/newsign.php?line1=Happy&line2=Birthday&line3=Camilla%21&Icing=Icing


----------



## zzypeg

hey ladies...Thanks for the cake Allie, we can all share it and then noone has to feel guilty..lol!!

well I am down 3lb this week, so back on track!! woohoo!! so I didn't quite reach my mini target but I am only 2lb away so I think I have donw well! 
to the ladies that didn't loose, don't worry at least you can pinpoint the reasons why, this always helps coz then you know where to make adjustments!

so my total so far is 19lb- but going to put on 20lb at lunch today!!
good luck to everyone else xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done lovely!!! 3lbs is a goooooood loss!!!! Hope you have a fab day and enjoy your lunch!!!!


----------



## RedRose

PLB- bad luck this week hun :( you've done so so well overall though, you know what you need to do next week and I have no doubt you can get back on it and get to your goal weight before you know it :thumbup:

MrsM- Mate, I would much rather put on a lb than see the in-laws! :haha: I'm sure you will have a much nicer loss next friday, don't worry :thumbup:

ZZ- WELL DONE YOU :happydance: you're doing so well, good on ya! And enjoy your birthday meal, you have totally earned it :thumbup:


I've stayed the same this week :thumbup: Pretty pleased with that as I was sure I'd gained.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done on staying the same Rose!!! 

I'd rather put on a stone than see them to be honest :haha:


----------



## Bee26

Morning lovelies - 

Camille - HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Hope you have a lovely one and GO STUFF YOUR FACE! Did you get nice pressies?

Well Im down 3lbs - yay! It seems that upping my calories a bit and doing lots of walking is just as effective as hardcore dieting, so happy to eat a bit more if its working!!lol.

Girls that havent lost - today is a new week and we are all allowed a bad few days so keep at it cause your doing brill. xx

Its my OH birthday tomorrow and we are going to a really posh place for dinner. WWe have only been out once together in 11 months and that was crap as Charlie was poorly so i didnt drink so I could drive if he got too bad. Im going to eat and drink whatever i want tomorrow night
Heres where we are going
https://www.stpetershallsuffolk.co.uk/restaurant/menu.php?menuid=2&veg=N
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........

Have a good day girls xx


----------



## RedRose

Well done Bee, that's brilliant! :happydance: And great that you get to eat a bit more too :thumbup:

That place looks so romantic!! Have a lovely evening. 

This is where we are going tomorrow night : https://www.theshiphotel.net/index.html

We aren't staying the night as we live round the corner, but the restaurant is lovely and it has a champagne bar. I'm so excited! Although nervous about being away from Lily!


----------



## ricschick

happy bday zz and what a great bday pressie a loss of 3lbs!!!

weldone bee!!!

dont worry you guys that didnt lose your doing brillantly and i no you will do great this week! forget last week!!!!

ive also donr rubbish with drinking water this week i think thats why im not going to the loo =( :blush:ive lost my normal 1lb this week my body doesnt seem to be able to lose anymore than that at one time??? anyway happy with that but will try extra hard next week and see if i can reach 2lb lose instead. might buy some laxitives today and have a clearout:haha:


----------



## RedRose

Well done rickschick :happydance:

Maybe try some natural remedies first hun? Prune juice or something like that? It's just that I've heard bad stories about laxatives... :wacko:


----------



## ricschick

yeah i no id rather avoid them too i dont want to get into bad habits ive just had a bowl of bran flakes so hoping this will work!

does anyone take any suppliments while dieting?


----------



## ricschick

df got a tattoo last night of jamies name with his hand print underneath it! it looks so nice il take a pic when he gets in and post it! i just need to think of where to get jamies name now too.

jamie has 2 teeth now:happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

congrats on all the losing girls!!!!!! Great job :D

Camilla, happy birthday. Hope you have a lovely time :hugs:

Yep, we'll get back on track next week..LOTS of water, less junk :haha: That's my plan anyway :)

MIL is making roti and curry today..omg so good. Saving all my cals for that. Started drinking my water again today too..so I'll be in the bathroom about half the day lol.


----------



## charlotte-xo

congratulations ladies..

this week ive managed to loose 2.5 lbs (well 2.6 to be exact :smug: ) i know its not tons but im really please that its shifting and that i havent put any on :happydance:

hope everyones ok, im having my treat tonight a chinease =) i only have egg fried rice and vegeatable spring rolls lol..so not really very chineasey!! :haha: 
I dont think me and alfie are up to much today its freeezing!! we ended up at AnE the other night his cold seemed to be getting alot worse he was really wheezy so we took him down and all was ok i think i had abit of an over worried mum moment to be honest. 

hope you all have a lovely weekend. and well done again!!

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

ricschick-- i love your avatar pic!!

<3


----------



## KittyVentura

Happy birthday Camilla!

I stayed the same this week. Same as my weightloss twin lol xx


----------



## Terrilea

2lb weight loss this week! (10lbs since starting this group) Well done to everyone else xx


----------



## choc

2lb loss for me, I am so happy! 10lb altogether, same as Terrilea!

Well done everyone, don't worry if you put on, as I've said before, it will happen to all of us at some point.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not stepping on the scales! :rofl: I know I will have gained, I've had a chinese, large dominos and eaten out!

Well Done to veryone who has lost! :)

Happy Birthday Camilla!! :D


----------



## choc

Oh and happy birthday camilla xx


----------



## choc

I'm trying to write my shopping list, but can't think of anything I want for dinner next week! Can you all give me some ideas of what you are cooking in the evening please?


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: Afraid not! I'm useless!! I've just written my shopping list and it consists of -

*Courgette
*Chilli Packet
*Onions
*Peppers
*Tuna Pasta Bake Packet
*Lasagne Sauce
Etc etc


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I haven't cooked in so long..mainly because this apt we live in (at the back of MIL's house) is SO freakin tiny, it's impossible to cook and clean up without getting super frustrated. So I've had to resort to quick, easy meals (apologies to DH lol). Next week I will probably be making chicken breast quesadillas once..which is just strips of breast meat fried in a tiny bit of olive oil put in a tortilla with a lil cheese..all pan fried to melt it into gooey yumminess. The cheese is the high cal thing, so use sparingly if you're trying to be good lol.

Another one I'd be doing if it wasn't so scorching most days is veggie stew, yummm! But DH is a meat and potatoes guy so stew he won't touch. Sigh. lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

We had them the other day Brandy and according to MFP they aren't that bad! They are so yummy!!! :)

Yeh that's another thing we do, stew. We do alot of things in the slow cooker!


----------



## KittyVentura

choc said:


> I'm trying to write my shopping list, but can't think of anything I want for dinner next week! Can you all give me some ideas of what you are cooking in the evening please?

Chicken Enchiladas
Prawn Stirfry
Lamb steaks, new potatoes & veg
Chicken Salad
Chicken pie (Birdseye - not homemade) and chips 

xx


----------



## Bee26

im having quesidillas tonight mmmmmmm, they arnt to bad on cals really.
I have a lot of stir fry, roasted veg (butternut squash, sweet potato, onion and pepper), jacket potato and cottage cheese oops gotta run - charlie just disappeared through the door to the dining room and he keeps hitting his head on the table! bless him x


----------



## ricschick

shepperds pie, spag bol, chicken casserole. tuna pasta, gammon boiled new potatoes and sweetcorn, chicken fillit with garlic and mushroom sauce, sweet and sour chicken with boiled rice.


----------



## ricschick

welldone on all the weightloss!!!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

WOW look at all you losers :haha: !!!!! Great job :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

I need a wee!!!! I can't though coz I've got a pelvic scan at 2.50!!
Do they not know that my bladder is not what it used to be!? :rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh no! lol...good luck at the scan tho. Think dry thoughts? :haha:


----------



## RedRose

KittyVentura said:


> I stayed the same this week. Same as my weightloss twin lol xx

:dohh::lol:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done to everyone who has lost!!!!

BB - Hope it goes ok!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Seperated at birth? lol ;) @ Rose/Kitty 

Hiya Allie! how you holding up?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'm all good now thanks chick!! tired though! looking forward to a chilled, hassle free night!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I AM SOOOOOOO BLOATED!!!!!!

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_1ZmRYwNaZCo/SWqLs-fqGvI/AAAAAAAAAPA/QWLBW8bKNmU/s400/BLOATED.jpg

That is all.


----------



## choc

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I AM SOOOOOOO BLOATED!!!!!!
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_1ZmRYwNaZCo/SWqLs-fqGvI/AAAAAAAAAPA/QWLBW8bKNmU/s400/BLOATED.jpg
> 
> That is all.

:haha::haha: at the picture!


----------



## ricschick

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I AM SOOOOOOO BLOATED!!!!!!
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_1ZmRYwNaZCo/SWqLs-fqGvI/AAAAAAAAAPA/QWLBW8bKNmU/s400/BLOATED.jpg
> 
> That is all.

thats exactly how i look at the moment :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol It's horrible. I swear I feel like its PMS but it's like 4 or 5 days early :(


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

That pic is how I felt last night!!! It was awful!!

I just woke up, only shut my eyes for 5 mins and 90mins later hubby was waking me :haha: am so very tired!!!


----------



## zzypeg

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I AM SOOOOOOO BLOATED!!!!!!
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_1ZmRYwNaZCo/SWqLs-fqGvI/AAAAAAAAAPA/QWLBW8bKNmU/s400/BLOATED.jpg
> 
> That is all.

ha ha..this is me after birthday treats!! this is what I have had today...cocoa pops, 1 twix finger, prawn cocktail with bread, scampi chips and peas, chocolate brownie and icecream and 2 massive glasses of pepsi, still have a gregs sausage and bean melt to have later!! what for it............



pardon me xxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:rofl: Camilla that made me giggle!!! It sounds like you've had lots of yummyness!!!!


----------



## zzypeg

too much Allie, eaten about 3 days worth of calories i reckon xxx


----------



## choc

Mmm that sounds lush Camilla!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Camilla..it's your birthday though!!! THE most important event of your life (your own birth) ...without that day, well...you wouldn't be here :haha: So it's a special day..you're allowed to do what you please. Love your new avatar..your daughter is adorable! I wanna squeeeeeze her :D

Well girls..I'm still bloated, feeling nauseated, and super hot. Must be getting sick again. Damnit!


----------



## choc

Oh poor you PLb, I hope not. Get an early night. x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I wish!!! Its already 10:30 n LO is fighting sleep lol. Ah well! At least I have BnB


----------



## choc

Ahh sorry, Yep at least you have us!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm makin vanilla muffins right now..it smells really nice. I have zero appetite though..THANK GOODNESS! lol. So I know I won't be tempted.


----------



## Bee26

eurgh ive just eaten too much. Chicken quesadillas - delicious but naughty! x


----------



## choc

How do you make Chicken quesadillas? I don't even know what they are? Also does anyone have a good chicken casserole recipe? Not a tomato based one, a gravy type one?
The muffins sound lush! My cake I made yesterday was amazing and even though it was a lower calorie cake, I still ate about 600 calories worth today! Whoops!


----------



## ricschick

i always buy the colmans casserole mix! lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Mmm, all this talk of yummy food! Oh wait, I just ate a chinese :haha: but to be fair its the one I missed out on last night, and I'd have eaten more at the buffet restaurant than I just did at home!!
Choc, I soooooooo wanted your cake last night!! and Brandy, I want those muffins!!!!


----------



## choc

I'll get the colemans mix, thanks ricschick!

You should make the cake, it's really nice.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

OOOOH RECIPE!!!

ok, didn't actually realise that the caps lock was on there, but I think it makes the desperation come out anyway :haha:


----------



## choc

https://www.cookyourselfthin.co.uk/article/gizzi-erskine-recipes-chocolate-orange-truffle-cake.html

enjoy!

Early night for me, night night x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

i do a version of this chicken/rice casserole. you don't have to add the brocc if you dont like it..but its basically just cream of chicken soup with rice and chicken pieces..its soooo good either way! i don't use the cheese in mine.

1 sm. onion
1 stick or butter
2 cans Cream of Chicken soup
1 1/2 c. raw Minute Rice
Cooked chicken, cut up
Cooked broccoli, can use 1 head fresh or 1 pack frozen
Velveeta or Cheez Whiz

One small onion sauteed in stick of butter in medium pan. After onion is cooked, add two cans of Cream of Chicken soup. In another pan make 1 1/2 cups raw Minute Rice. When your rice is done add to soup and onion mixture. Layer in casserole dish half of rice mixture, then put your cut up chicken and cooked broccoli, then add the rest of the rice mixture on top. Cover the entire top with slices of Velveeta cheese or Cheeze Whiz. If you like a lot of cheese you can add some in the center with the chicken and broccoli. Bake in oven at 350 degrees until cheese is melted and it's warmed through or you can cook it in the microwave.


----------



## Bee26

Anyone watch eastenders? I know im a grown woman, and its well sad, but Im so in love with that Rob (the one that used to be Lip in shameless) Hes my perfect man and gives me the proper flutters....mmmmmmmmmmmm x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks Choc, will defo be making that!!!! Night Night x

and I may just make your recipe too Brandy!!!

Ooooh Beth, Lip! Love him! when he first came on EE I was like 'LIP!!!!' hubby thought I was cracking up as he only started watching shameless a couple of series ago!!


----------



## Bee26

He makes me swooooooooon!! yum yum x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I watch EE here, but we are WAY behind where the actual show is there. I think we're well over a month lagged..annoying!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oooooh, lets tell you everything that happens!!! :haha: nah, I wouldn't do that, honest....


----------



## Bee26

oooh you will know him when you see him xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I wouldn't mind..I'm not *that* into it. The whole SIDS thing bugged me and now they're not even addressing it!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ok, well here's a little spoiler.....


Spoiler
Big mo sleeps with Patrick Truman and gets crabs, which she then gives to Tanwar who goes to her to lose his virginity, at the same time, Dot Cotton falls madly in love with Max Branning, her step-son, she runs off with him to set up a strip joint in Vegas!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg I was totally falling for it lol


----------



## Bee26

the SIDS story did my head in too - i stopped watching it for a while. x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Omg I was totally falling for it lol

:rofl: if only they did do storylines like that!!



Bee26 said:


> the SIDS story did my head in too - i stopped watching it for a while. x

Yeah, it was all a bit stupid, but they need to get it cleared up now, Ronnie does my head in


----------



## ricschick

i cant bare the sids story line i couldnt watch it for a few weeks i thought they were going to wrap that storyline up but its still going on!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy Saturday, girls!

Back to the dieting game for me. still not feeling 100% but won't deprive myself :)

You're all probably still in sleepyland lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good morning! Aw Brandy, hope you're back to your usual self soon!!! 
I'm knackered, the cats had us up at 6am, think another cat must have come in the house, there was an almighty fight, as we got downstairs, 2 of our cats were in and one out but there was fur everywhere!!!! Then of course Holly decided that she was getting up for the day too! hubby sorted her though and I got couple more hours sleep!

Its back to the dieting for me too today, hubby is now at work, I've had my belvita's and coffee, its soup for lunch and cajun chicken pasta for tea. yum. even though I hate pasta lol
Hope you all have a good day! x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow cat fight lol..i really hate when they screech! They're always fighting here..lots of strays tryin to get our cats food. I dont let her in the house anymore cuz the fleas. Yuck.

Had my coffee and paracetamol. PMS is kickin my butt already..got 2 ish days to go!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Fight back hun!!!! Don't let the damn PMS beat you!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm fighting!!

We're off tothe shops. I don't wanna go anywhere, but we need lots of things. Yay lol.

Only had my granola bar so far! 170 cals :D It's just after 1. Not too bad


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah thats good!! I want my lunch but am holding off for a while!!! We're not moving today, me and Holly are having a PJ day


----------



## ricschick

i hate pms an i can get it quite badly! so im going to try evening primrose oil and im going to start taking them a week before af is due they are ment to help balance your hormones, worth a go!!!
not a great start to the day had a bacon sandwich for breakfast but will be good the rest of the day!.x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Claire, do you use MFP? I had bacon sarnies the other day and they came out less calories than I thought!

I'm about to do my online shopping, going to make that cake that Choc did the other day next week so getting my ingredients! and have been trawling MFP and some other sites for low fat recipes and new foods, am fed up of the same things all of the time!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good thinkin..lower cal foods can get really boring..but you'll be surprised what's "good" and still allowed when you start digging around. Happy recipe hunting!

Well DD and DH both wanted KFC while we were out. So they ordered their things..and I managed to get away with 3 bites of DH's burger and a few fries. (He freaks if he thinks I'm "starving" myself) So I'm happy with that...normally I would've had a whole meal for myself!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done!! Its really hard to resist isn't it? I love the smell of KFC! I'm still recipe hunting!! but not gonna do my shopping until later, hubby wants to try a new iphone app to do it or something!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Woo so high tech lol. I still do it the old fashioned way unfortunately!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I prefer the old fashioned way :haha: but think I'd spend less money if we do it from home, then I won't see things on offer that I don't really need but would buy anyway :haha:

Jeez I am bored!!!!! Gonna get Holly's nappy on (she's flashing her bum around at the minute), bathe her eye again and then think of something to do, probably back on here :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I seriously do use :haha: far too much!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol! I do too!!! Oh well :haha: :haha: :haha:

Abbey is playing on her mat..but it won't last long. I'm uploading pics now cuz Im bored too


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Boredom truly sucks. I might put a film on, but then I never end up actually watching them. Holly's now in her play pod, belting hell out of the bar with her feet! Its a good job its soft and squishy!!


----------



## ricschick

i no i put it into mfp and was pleasantly surprized!! im in the bored club too!!!! it pouring out so suck in again!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So sleepy all of a sudden! I even just had coffee...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

Abbey is napping so I'm gonna try to sneak in 20 mins!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oooh, good luck with the nap!!

Glad it didn't shock you Claire! Its nice when it comes up with less calories than you think!!
In my boredom I am watching a film on sky anytime. Its pretty crap so far, whence being on here too!!! 
Holly has had a major screaming fit before her nap, right down my ear. OUCH!!!


----------



## peanut56

Morning ladies. I am going to the IHOP (do you have those over there?) this morning with my brother and sister in law. They have these absolutely delicious to-die-for cinnamon pancakes and I can't wait!!
I looked up the nutritional information and wish I hadn't!! 3 of these pancakes are 690 calories! :shock: And that's not including the bacon that comes with them! 
You'd think that would deter me from eating them...but nope, I'm still going to! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

We don't have IHOP in england, but I wish we did! I always have to pay a visit when we go to America!!! Terrible for the diet but so damn delicious!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

OMG I miss IHOP lol.

Got a short nap..it was niiiice


----------



## choc

What is IHOP?

I can't do short naps, it takes me like 45 mins to drop off and thats on a good day! Aidan is awake again by then, so not worth it.


----------



## peanut56

choc said:


> What is IHOP?
> 
> I can't do short naps, it takes me like 45 mins to drop off and thats on a good day! Aidan is awake again by then, so not worth it.

International House of Pancakes. Sooooo good!!
I will most likely feel horribly guilty after I eat them. But I am sure going to enjoy it while I'm eating!! :haha:


----------



## choc

Make sure you do! I ate 600 calories of cake yesterday!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's nearly 8:30 pm and I'm making tuna pasta because of a crazy craving lol. YUM! I have been good all day..so a bowl of that will be alright :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

We just had a powercut! its not easy with a baby!! but its back on now. I had one of those moments where I stood, in the dark wondering what the hell I was gonna do....


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg that's scary! Glad it's back on :hugs: makes ya wanna buy lots of flashlights huh


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Yeah, we have one or two but I think they are in the garage which is way down the other end of the garden and its pitch black out there! I just went around lighting candles, thank god we have a ton of them!!


----------



## ricschick

feeling knackered and fed up!! ive been in this house for most of the week!! due to kiddies being ill and crap weather!! just worn out!!!! so treated myself to a handful of maltesers. 

i hate power cuts feels me with panic then my imagination takes over lol
IHOP sounds like heaven to me i havent been to america yet.


----------



## ricschick

Attached Files:







fat-wish.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:rofl: am loving the pictures!!!!!

and also the thought of maltesers!! why the hell have we no chocolate in this damn house!!!!


----------



## peanut56

I managed to show some restraint at IHOP. I only had 2 of the cinnamon pancakes. But I also had bacon, toast, eggs and hashbrowns! :haha:
I've been eating fairly light ever since, just so the day isn't too terrible. I had a lot of broccoli for dinner! Now I've got gas!:rofl:
I posted this picture in that fun Friday thread Mrs. Mayhem started last week, but it fits in with the other pictures, so I thought why not share it again? :haha:

This is what I would look like as a giraffe.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Bahahaha love the pics!

Morning girls *yawn stretch* Having my coffee and 2 digestive biscuits to get the day going. Feeling very PMSy..so I know AF is around the corner. Just get it over with! My friend has started TTC and I'm a lil jealous lol. I should be happy for her..argh!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I still love that giraffe picture!!!!

Good morning! Ah brandy, it just needs to get on with it doesn't it?! You know, I think I would be jealous if one of my friends started ttc!!

I am so so tired. I haven't slept properly in so long, and it's not Holly's fault, its me! I just can't sleep!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Are you having caffeine at night? Do you do a relaxing routine maybe? Sometimes reading will knock me out. DH drinks coke at night and then wonders why he can't sleep..sigh lol. Just some things to think about.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I don't have caffeine after 6pm. I used to read a lot at night but find that it wakes me up!! I don't really do much before bed, just chilling out really, I feel so tired when I get in bed but then am restless and can't settle at all! Its so frustrating!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Agh that sucks! I know that feeling though. I work myself up cuz I'm thinking "I HAVE TO SLEEEEP! I'll be up soon...I'm gonna be so tired tomorrow..." on and on.

You can't even take herbal sedatives just in case lil miss wakes up :( I used to take valerian root and that helps relax you to sleep so nicely and it's safe.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Yeah, DH suggested I take something but my immediate response was about not hearing Holly wake! I'll get back to normal eventually, it's just so draining in the mean time!

Another lazy day here, DH just gone to work, Holly is having a nap. I hate these boring days!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep slow day here too. DH just woke up..he didn't sleep till nearly 6 am. Baby is restless..MIL has already had a go at me, so Ill be staying inside today lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

pfft. MIL's. I wish I had a carbon copy of my mum for my MIL! then I'd be happy lol!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I wish I could have one of yours too lol..Sigh. I have to go over now cuz SIL is here visiting..the one who never comes.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I love that the one who never comes has come :haha:

shall we all just share my mum? she'd love that, then she'd have loads of grand kids!!!

have fun!!!! I'm gonna get some brekkie


----------



## zzypeg

BONJOUR CHATTER BOXES!!

well, I'm back! from a place called nandos!! lol. we had a continuation of birthday eating and went to nandos and cinemas last night...let MIL put LO to bed for the first time! she must have really tired her out last night coz she slept from 6.40pm til 8 this morning with only a few shuffles and a rather noisy dream!! I am hoping to get back on the wagon today but it's going to be soooo hard, as I have reverted back to my old ways the last couple of days and there was an incident with a creme egg in the cinema!hope you are all having a nice weekend, be back later on better go now as there is a god awful smell wafting up from the bottom area of my child..lol xxxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

morning ladies. well weather seems to be fine so hopefully we can get out today maybe go swimming or something. i have changed my goals on MFP to a loose of 1lb a week instead of 2lbs so it has put my calories up to 1360 (i think) and i was reading in there that you have to eat your calories that you earn from doing exercise! but sometimes i just cant eat that much lol
weetabix thix morning am going to try extra hard thid as ive not done much exercise because kids have been home. i was thinking of getting an exercise bike as my main problem areas are my bum and thighs.
brandy hope your mil doesnt do your head in to much today it must be hard living so near to her, i love my mil but i cant take only so much, she cooks a lovely dinner but in the meantime messes up all my cupboards and the state of the floor when she is finished its unbelieveable!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## choc

Morning ladies! I am reading some familiar things this morning. Mrs M I am exactly the same with sleeping, I have boughts of insomnia every 2 weeks or so. The night before last I went to bed at 9, but didn't fall asleep till 12. Then woke at 2.30 and didn't go back to sleep again. Was awful.

Zz I also have been up to my old tricks a bit this weekend, eaten far too much and having massive cravings for anything I shouldn't eat. Going round Sainsburys was a dangerous exercise! Anyway I am having a roast today and then that is it. I am back on it.

Taking Aidan swimming today, and DH has the week off work next week so I prob won't be on as much next week as we will be out and about. Enjoy your sunday!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well ladies, I would love to tell you off for all the nando's and roast dinners, but I have just demolished a pack of buttons. I couldn't help it, they were calling out to me in a desperate tone, begging me to eat them! So I had to obey!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

And I just had a couple greasy fish fingers with a handful of chips. :( lol.

I was pissed off tho. DH has major balls..to say he thinks I am slacking in the cooking dept!!!!!!! OMGGGGGGGGGG! Yes, I do cook way less than I used to. But that's because the frikken kitchen is SOOOOOO SMALL..you can't do anything in it. And we have an electric hot plate with a teeny tiny oven to cook on!!!!! Not to mention I'm tired and do everything else, laundry, dishes, floors, baby..fjdklfjdkljfldsjl AHHHH


*breathe*

Now, back to our regularly scheduled programming :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

This is for your DH...

https://www.crestock.com/uploads/blog/2009/propaganda-parodies/37-quiet-know-your-place-shut-your-face.jpg


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:rofl: I'd like to slap it on his forehead




with love, of course!


----------



## Natasha2605

Hey girls. 

Don't think I've checked in in days lol! The mention of pancakes is making me hungry!

I had no change this week : / Well done on all your losses :)

I've been working the past few days but my meals have been alright except I'm currently eating a bbq pizza ...yummy.

OH's at a football game and Summer's at her gran's so I'm having a lazy evening hehe xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nothin wrong with lazy :) I have done absolutely nothing today really..its been a waste of a day! And now baby is asleep, and I'm not even tired. Why does this happen lol.


----------



## Lollip0p

evening ladies!

Can I join you pretty please :flower:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey Lollip0p! :hi:

Of course you can join us! welcome! All the info is on the front page, we're a friendly bunch!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome :D Gorgeous girl you have there!!


----------



## Lollip0p

Thankyou :D 

How are you all trying to loose weight?

my diet is pretty much, see it eat it........... :blush:


----------



## Lollip0p

I have a couple of stone to loose, to make me feel good about myself. I really want to loose my baby tummy. I would like to loose the weight by the time my lo is one, so that gives me 5 months. I am going to do the wii fit every day, well at least 5 times a week. I just want to feel happy on the outside :)


----------



## peanut56

Hi Lolip0p!!! Welcome! Sounds like you and I were on the same diet. :haha:
I'm trying to do Weight Watchers. I'm on My Fitness Pal too. 
Hope all you ladies are doing well today. I'm trying to eat light today since I had those yummy pancakes yesterday. Sunday is my day to sleep in, so I didn't get out of bed until 11am :happydance: so I didn't have breakfast. Lunch was a stuffed chicken breast, a huge amount of steamed broccoli, and some green peas.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

There's a few of us on My Fitness Pal, counting calories! I'm just trying to be more aware of what I eat, how bad it is and how to improve it!! Trying to drink more water and increase my exercise, generally get fitter all around, but especially the bum, thighs, tummy, everything! :haha:


Brandy, am loving the new avatar!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh, and if you have 'wii fit' we do a challenge using that every wednesday! and weigh-in is on friday


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks Allie :D Yay for Google lol

Lollip0p, I explain my diet in my weight loss journal. I basically have one day of very restricted calories and one day of normal eating (within reason!)..it's called Alternate Day Dieting and there's lots of info on it if you're interested.

I've lost 30 lbs so far! And working hard to lose 15-20 more.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'm so jealous, I want to lose like half my body weight :haha:

Anyway, time to log off for me and spend some time with my DH now he is home from work!

Catch ya tomorrow!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You will get there! Don't think you need to lose half tho ;)

enjoy hubby time. I'm going to bed now. Gnight girls! xx


----------



## choc

Welcome lollip0p! I am doing myfitnesspal too, counting calories and exercising on my wii. You'll get lots of support here!

I have been terrible the last 3 days, eating and no exercise. I need to seriously step it up next week.


----------



## choc

night plb x


----------



## Bee26

Sorry girls, Ive been a bit AWOL last couple of days, been mad busy and yesterday had a day off! Went out for dinner, had a gorgeous meal then a cheeseboard! Then went to the pub, drank wine, came home and ate my dads left over chinese he had while he babysat, and a roast today!! IBad I know, but i loved evey minute of it lol!! Back to it tomorrow though!

Havent read back so hope your all ok and hada lovely weekend. Will catch up on the goss tomorrow! xxNight all xx


----------



## Lollip0p

Thanks girls for making me feel so welcome

im definatly up for the wii fitness challenge!

I will take a look plb


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning, girls https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p219/rottncf/miscellaneous%20stuff/1219_tired_smiley_drinking_coffe-1.gif

Not ready to be awake lol..been up for an hr and still can't open my eyes properly. Baby slept 12-6:30 though! I should be well rested.

Anyway, hope we all have a very very very good diet day. I did decently yesterday..but hope to do better today.Going to have a mid-day instead of an up day.


----------



## Louise23

i put on 2lb this week.SUCKSSSSSSS TO BE ME!! Gonna try eqat as little as poss this week and work out. meeting friends at gym at 10soooo gonna work out good then walk home..imso dissapointed in myself..

"I keep hearing a lil 'tod u that u cnt do [email protected]".. :cry:

IM DETERMINED! I WIL DO IT THIS WEEK! I WILL LOSE! if i dont lose 3lbs then im not going out fromy bday on saturday :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I put on 2 lbs last week too! We can both be determined to do better! You will get there :hugs: Don't beat yourself up..onwards and upwards xx

I'm going on a cleaning spree! This place feels so dirty to me....I mean, cleaning with toothbrush on the shower tiles kinda cleaning!

That oughta be a good workout lol

off I go!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah Louise, I put on last week too! We'll all get there!! 

Brandy do you wanna come to my house with your toothbrush too? it's clean, but needs a great big tidy and I am just too tired to do it, no sleep again last night, I am running on reserve tanks and they have almost run out! I'm proper snappy too, hubby will be glad to be gone to work in a while!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning Girls!! I haven't looked back, you all talk too much :rofl: Hope your all ok.

I can't get back on the diet wagon, I'm loving food too much!

It's my birthday today so hubby cooked us a meal Saturday. We had steak, roasted veg, mini jackets with garlic butter and a bottle of red wine! We even had cheesecake for afters!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy Birthdayyyyy!!!! Enjoy it..you can hop back on the wagon afterwards :haha:

We'll save ya a spot!

Allie, I can't even move from the couch now..sorry lol. I'm moody too..AF needs to hurry up so I don't kill anyone!


----------



## ricschick

Mrs Mayhem said:


> This is for your DH...
> 
> https://www.crestock.com/uploads/blog/2009/propaganda-parodies/37-quiet-know-your-place-shut-your-face.jpg

oh that is brillant lol:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## ricschick

happy birthday bb!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

My friend just sent me this, it made me laugh so I thought I'd share it...
View attachment 175002



Ok, Brandy, I'll let you off this time, you deserve a rest!!


----------



## Lollip0p

Thats soooo funny, I will have to show it to my oh when he comes in

happy birthday bb


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ladies, I am at my wits end!
Any ideas on this thread?

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/549349-whats-going-her.html


----------



## zzypeg

good morning/afternoon/evening ladies!!

here I am again, been slacking big time...4 days of eating crap, well and truly fallen off the wagon...not even being dragged behind holding a tether, just sitting alone in a pile of dust...


so I have done no exercise, apart from a 3 mile walk yesterday, but the amount of crap that I have eaten, that's like jumping up and down for 1 minute in comparison..haven't been on MFP for 4 days as I know that I can't put in what I have eaten as I have no idea of brands, weights etc! so anyone who is any good with a whip, (Bee, maybe in your rubber knickers??!!-lol) please feel free to give me 40 lashes, it won't hurt and it will have to get through the fat first!! going to be having a healthy dinner of chicken fillets and wedges and a WW pitta, too little, too late though!! going to tesco tomoz so I am going to clamp down on my nonsense. I am scared as it will be like starting again from scratch..now I have had a taste of the good stuff. may have to do a bit of that visualising. 
my cold is still hanging on and AF is due a visit wednesday and what with going to TGI next saturday, I may just do my best and write this week off as a bad (but very yummy!) experience.





hope you have a lovely evening girls, I may pop back in later but seeing as DH has been off with me for 4 days, the house looks like a crack den and I can't stand it any more!!

much love xxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## brunettebimbo

Feel better now :lol:

Girls found a useful site!! - Clicky!


----------



## choc

Hope you are ok bb?

Mrs M I have replied to your thread, I was no help but just sharing experiences.

zz I have been very very naughty recently too. I am back on it today and feel so much better for it, a lot less guilty!


----------



## brunettebimbo

No I'm not, I'm sat in tears, I don't know what to do


----------



## zzypeg

oh kian..no what's wrong, don't cry on your birthday..tell us what's wrong hunnie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tristan, he's just crying constantly.
I've text my best friend and shes coming round


----------



## peanut56

Good morning all. I am SOOOOO tired. We are about a week into the 4 month sleep regression and I think it might be killing me! Last night I couldn't get her to sleep until 11 (she's usually asleep before 10 these days) and was up for the day at 7 - with about 15 wake-ups in between! And she's drained 10oz in the last 2 hours. 
Mrs. M - the 4 month sleep regression is the only suggestion I have for what's going on with your LO. :hugs:
I smell poo, and Hana has a suspicious look on her face! I must go. :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Kian :( :hugs: Wish I could help you out too..good that your friend is coming to help.


----------



## choc

Sorry bb, didn't mean to ask if you are ok and then run away. My laptop is dodgy and keeps shutting down.

I am sorry you are having such a hard time. Could he be poorly? Try some calpol maybe? Glad you will have some support.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I give up on the diet. Well, for today anyway. Its a take away for us tonight, I have zero energy left. Thanks folks for advice given!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Do what you need to do! You've had a rough day :hugs:


----------



## choc

Sounds like a few of us with similar aged LO's are having a rough time at the moment. Must definitely be a 4 month thing. I've been in tears today too as Aidan won't eat or sleep. DH has the week off so has been helping but we ended up arguing too. Not a great day all in all!

Hope things get better for us all soon x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww man..I really hope yalls LO's get through this quickly!!! I've been lucky so far *knock on wood*


----------



## Bee26

hey girls, sorry to hear your having a tough time with your LO's - Im not on much at the mo as Im having a rough time with my nearly 11 month old! Teething horrendously and just whinging and crying ALL the time. Its such hard work! Just checking in and sending love n hugs xxx


----------



## ricschick

hey guys sorry you have been having a hard time with your little ones! i hope things get better:hugs:


----------



## peanut56

:hugs::hugs: for everyone. :flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My god..2 hrs of broken sleep. This sucks!!!


----------



## choc

Oh plb I know the feeling. Nightmare. 

Hope everyone ok today. xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://www.mdjunction.com/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/images/bear_hug_bear.jpg

Looks like we all had a bad day! Hope your all feeling better today.

I'm feeling a bit better, I just have to get on with it, this can't last forever!


----------



## ricschick

broken sleep is the worst kind of sleep!!:wacko: i was up in the night a few times not due to jamie but due to the kittens!!! they are now escaping so had to keep putting them back going to build a bigger are for them today!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning everyone!

Wow, it sounds like we're all going through it at the moment! Hope everyone is ok, I am feeling much better today thanks to my fab hubby!! Not sure if I'll be back on track with the diet but will sure give it a better go than I did yesterday!!!

:hugs: to everyone!! and I hope everyone gets some well deserved :sleep:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Are our babys all about the same age?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I think there's a few of us around the same mark, Holly is 16 weeks now


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tristan's 19 weeks.

It must be the age, that's why we are all having a hard time? :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Yeah I am thinking so!!! as much as I want her to stay small, I want to get past this stage!!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

hi ladies. sorry to hear your having a rough time with the lo's.

so after us all coming down with a nasty cold, its finally gone, alfies breathing normally and not wheezing!! and i feel so much better.

been doing well with my diet, just eating healthily and smaller portions, came off special k i think it did work a little, i can see a slight improvement, not weighed yet waiting for friday. Need to do more exercise though didnt go to zumba yesterday or last friday =(..i think im going this friday though. Im thinking of getting an exercise machine for at home something like a treadmill but want something that does your amrs and core, any suggestions??

hope your all well.

<3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad your both feeling better :)

I'd go for a treadmill, when I did running I lost most of my weight :)


----------



## choc

Aidan is 20 weeks, it's definitely an age thing. They are going through so many changes. Hope it doesn't last long.

I have been good with food today and yesterday, but exercise isn't happening as hubby is at home so my usual routine is messed up! Also we are going for all you can eat chinese tomorrow for lunch, arhh! I am def gonna put on this week and its only Tues!


----------



## choc

Ps yres running is the best for weight loss x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah Charlotte, glad you are all feeling better!!!

Choc, did you get a better night last night?

I hate running. I really hate it. I really really hate it. I don't want to run. I really don't want to run. 

You get my point :haha: running on the wii last week was more than enough!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Abbey is 3 days older than Tristan. So yeah, we're all pretty close together! I have been very lucky though..my messed up night wasnt entirely her fault..DH couldn't sleep, so he had me awake till nearly 5 am..then up to get DD off to school at 6:30. Yuck. I got a short nap. That'll have to do me till tonight!

It's so very hot here. I have to put ice in my coffee lol


----------



## choc

Ha ha Mrs m sorry for traumatising you last week! Yes had a better night thanks as hubby did Aidan duty!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah thats good then!! and I'll let you off for the trauma this once :haha:

Ah Brandy, its even worse being tired in hot weather, it always makes me more tired!!! get some iced water down ya!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

OMG ladies, wish me luck! I am currently sitting with cling film wrapped around my head developing a colour remover! I have dyed my hair black for years and years, its blonde naturally and I want to go lighter again! I don't necessarily want to go back to blonde, just as long as its lighter than black!!
Am panicking now!! I have also bought a few hair dyes just in case it all goes wrong...
alternatively it may all fall out, I might remove the cling film and the hair comes with it....
*OMG*


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

OMG!!!! How did it come? I'm so curious lol.

Well been AWOL today as just can't stand heat here in the flat. We've just now come over from MILs.been camped out in her room with the a/c all day. Miserable today tho..tired, hot, AF visiting. Ugh! The life of a woman, eh!


----------



## charlotte-xo

brunettebimbo said:


> Glad your both feeling better :)
> 
> I'd go for a treadmill, when I did running I lost most of my weight :)

I just hate going to the gym i think thats why i dont do to much exercise to be honest. I think im going to look for a treadmil :thumbup: 
Hows tristan feeling is he still poorly hun.

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

Mrs Mayhem said:


> OMG ladies, wish me luck! I am currently sitting with cling film wrapped around my head developing a colour remover! I have dyed my hair black for years and years, its blonde naturally and I want to go lighter again! I don't necessarily want to go back to blonde, just as long as its lighter than black!!
> Am panicking now!! I have also bought a few hair dyes just in case it all goes wrong...
> alternatively it may all fall out, I might remove the cling film and the hair comes with it....
> *OMG*

Ooooh is it the one thats been advertised on tv lately?? im thinking of given it a whirl try and get back to a natural colour.


let us know how it goes. good luck!!

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> OMG!!!! How did it come? I'm so curious lol.
> 
> Well been AWOL today as just can't stand heat here in the flat. We've just now come over from MILs.been camped out in her room with the a/c all day. Miserable today tho..tired, hot, AF visiting. Ugh! The life of a woman, eh!

PLB love that picture of your girls. so cute!!

<3


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks Charlotte :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

i would also go for a treadmill..and if you hate running, you could always do a long, fast walk at an incline..works just as well! I lost a lot of weight doing that a few years ago


----------



## choc

Wish I had room for a treadmill! 
I am feeling sooo guilty about not exercising at the moment, but I just don't have time this week.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well, the stuff stinks and it's left on for an hour with a fair bit of washing after. Am not sure what colour it is as haven't dried it yet but at least I still have hair!! It's definitely lighter! Will upload pics when it's dry! 

Yeah Charlotte it's the colour b4 one that's been on tv, I used the extra one as my hair was black and needed 2 packs as it's long and thick hair! If u use it, get a good conditioner too as it dries your hair out, I used Aussie 3 min miracle but left it on for ten mins! 

Am off to dry it! Will let you know!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Charlottle he's getting better but is still poorly, he has a lingering cough too :( He's thrown up loads today, I'm beginning to think it's his baby museli?

How did it go Allie?
I had mine cut today, had about 2 inches off, feathered round my face, moved my parting and got a thicker side fringe!


----------



## choc

Good luck MrsM!!

Sounds lovely bb!


----------



## zzypeg

hey ladies..fatty reporting for duty!! lol, the new hair do's sound good girls! I am not weighing in this week, I am too fat and AF is due tomoz! TGI saturday! I was doing so well today until lunch then after my salad pitta i couldn't stop eating!!!!!!!!! so tomorrow is the day! Yvaine has a cough and was keeping us wake most of the night with it..got some tixylix today though, she hasn't been too bad today but but like me when I have a cough, the nights are always the worst. It's her first night in her big girls bed, got a travel cot today as she has outgrown her moses!! she is going to stay in there a while then to her own room...hope you all have a lovely evening xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well, it's dry. It's definitely not one colour!! The roots are almost blonde again then it goes darker as it goes down, probably because of the build up of colour over time! Am gonna put a medium brown on it for a few weeks and then maybe lighten it up a bit!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

:rofl: at atleast you have hair!! Well i dont think ill bother then because ive had a million colours on mine in the past.

bb- glad to hear hes getting better. I bet the muesli didnt agree with him, poor baby hes having it rough isnt he =( 

choc- i dont have any room at all. alfies stuff has taken over every room in the house lol. Ill just have to stick it in the cupboard under the stairs lol dont feel guilty for not exercising just make up for it next week =)

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

Mrs Mayhem said:


> Well, it's dry. It's definitely not one colour!! The roots are almost blonde again then it goes darker as it goes down, probably because of the build up of colour over time! Am gonna put a medium brown on it for a few weeks and then maybe lighten it up a bit!!

have you tried the new john frieda foam hair its brill, it looked better than when i had it done at the hairdressers and stays shiny for weeks. The colour comes out lovely and glossy too.

<3


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

charlotte-xo said:


> Mrs Mayhem said:
> 
> 
> Well, it's dry. It's definitely not one colour!! The roots are almost blonde again then it goes darker as it goes down, probably because of the build up of colour over time! Am gonna put a medium brown on it for a few weeks and then maybe lighten it up a bit!!
> 
> have you tried the new john frieda foam hair its brill, it looked better than when i had it done at the hairdressers and stays shiny for weeks. The colour comes out lovely and glossy too.
> 
> <3Click to expand...

Ooooh, I'll check that out thanks! Am not gonna dye it until tomorrow, have had enough for today, I got a couple of dyes but they are permanent ones and I can't use them for 7 days so need a temp one in the mean time!!!!
I am impressed though that it got the black out, it makes it easier now to get it to a colour I want!!


----------



## fluffpuffin

Hey guys, can I join you? I have about 6kg to lose (around a stone). I have already reached my pre-preg weight but I want to fit into my size 10 jeans and dresses again & be back to a 'feel good' weight.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

The roots usually color really well because they haven't ever had color on em, so it takes great...but the rest of your hair will take some work getting those old colors out. Give it time..I bet it still looks good tho :)

Makes me wanna do mine again! Reds fade soooo fast.

Speaking of hair..the way I'm shedding it, I'm gonna be bald soon..dunno whats up!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

welcome fluff! :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

fluffpuffin said:


> Hey guys, can I join you? I have about 6kg to lose (around a stone). I have already reached my pre-preg weight but I want to fit into my size 10 jeans and dresses again & be back to a 'feel good' weight.

Wlcome! :hi: of course you can join us!!!



PeaceLoveBaby said:


> The roots usually color really well because they haven't ever had color on em, so it takes great...but the rest of your hair will take some work getting those old colors out. Give it time..I bet it still looks good tho :)
> 
> Makes me wanna do mine again! Reds fade soooo fast.
> 
> Speaking of hair..the way I'm shedding it, I'm gonna be bald soon..dunno whats up!

I made a thread about that a few weeks ago, am loosing hair like mad, apparently its really common after pregnancy! Hopefully it stops soon!!! I don't suppose it helps having all these chemicals on it like today :rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

gah, so it's normal? Didn't even know that..but a TON comes out after a shower..I start freaking out and checking for bald spots lol..eeeek


----------



## zzypeg

hey fluff puffin..welcome! 
well I am hoping to colour my hair before saturday, now i have had it cut and all the manky old light brown has been taken away! not sure when I have time to do it though..lol, maybe friday if not next week it will be! what's everyone got for tea tonight? I am having a jacket, salad and tuna, sweetcorn mixed with lowfat cheese spread rather than mayo! it tastes quite nice, I didn't think when I went shopping today but I could have got some fat free yogurt and put a bit of that it..but cheese spread will do for now! xxxxxxx


----------



## Lollip0p

i havednt coloured my hair for at least a year, loads fell out when I had Kaiya, and its only just started to grow back so i have fluffy bits every where!


----------



## zzypeg

well...that's vit, i have done MFP from tomoz til friday to help me stay on track! the hunger will just have to take a back seat! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Welcome fluffpuffin!

My hairdresser does my colour and highlights and I always love it. Trying to grow it out a little at the moment though and I hate that 'inbetween' stage.
For tea I had home made fish cake (300cals) and was meant to have healthy home made chips but they went seriously wrong so had to have oven chips instead! And ended up having a piece of bread and butter too, whoops.

I am soo unbelievably stressed at the moment over Aidans eating and sleeping that I am beginning not to care, and I don't want to get on that slippery slope. Maybe I'll write this week off and start properly on Monday when DH is back at work.


----------



## zzypeg

yummy fish and chips choc xxx


----------



## Bee26

Evening girlies,
Wow so much to catch up on you bunch of old fishwives!!:lol:

Loving the hair chat as I cant stop umming and ahhing what to do with mine. Im a redhead, and while I was preggers is went from being a naturally light blondy red to being much redder and ginge! The box colourants dont do a great deal on redheads except when I used to dye it dark, so I bought the lightest blonde, and its done a great job! I did it at the weekend and its really lightened it so happy with the colour. My hair fell out post pregnancy and its all growing back now so I have the fluffy bits too, but they are growing well now. I just cannot decide whether to get a fring put in! I change my mind daily as I have a round face and dont know if it would make my face look fatter. Ive always had graduated bobs but am growing it out now so dont know whether to have a longer swingy bob or a fringe!! DECISIONS DECISIONS!! LOL. 

Charlie being hard hard work. Suffering with his top teeth. I can see them there under the skin and hes chewing everything and grizzly. Wish they would hurry up..

Hope your all ok, and babies are all feeling better.

Sorry for the ramble - lol xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey lovelies, in a bit of a rush, just done LO's bath and about to put her to bed, hubby is giving her a bottle, thought i'd post the before and after pics!

So this is before.... (horrible pic at my mum's!!)
View attachment 175584


and this is after.... It's actually more reddish brown than it originally looked
View attachment 175585



Am gonna put a medium brown on it in the morning, am just so glad the black is gone!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> gah, so it's normal? Didn't even know that..but a TON comes out after a shower..I start freaking out and checking for bald spots lol..eeeek

Yep, completely normal, there's a ton of mine comes out every time I wash, brush, anything!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

zzypeg said:


> well...that's vit, i have done MFP from tomoz til friday to help me stay on track! the hunger will just have to take a back seat! xxxxxxxxxx

Good stuff! back on track!!! :happydance:



choc said:


> Welcome fluffpuffin!
> 
> My hairdresser does my colour and highlights and I always love it. Trying to grow it out a little at the moment though and I hate that 'inbetween' stage.
> For tea I had home made fish cake (300cals) and was meant to have healthy home made chips but they went seriously wrong so had to have oven chips instead! And ended up having a piece of bread and butter too, whoops.
> 
> I am soo unbelievably stressed at the moment over Aidans eating and sleeping that I am beginning not to care, and I don't want to get on that slippery slope. Maybe I'll write this week off and start properly on Monday when DH is back at work.

Ah hun, we'll support you to stay off the slippery slope!! Just take this week to do your thing then get back on it next week!!



Bee26 said:


> Evening girlies,
> Wow so much to catch up on you bunch of old fishwives!!:lol:
> 
> Loving the hair chat as I cant stop umming and ahhing what to do with mine. Im a redhead, and while I was preggers is went from being a naturally light blondy red to being much redder and ginge! The box colourants dont do a great deal on redheads except when I used to dye it dark, so I bought the lightest blonde, and its done a great job! I did it at the weekend and its really lightened it so happy with the colour. My hair fell out post pregnancy and its all growing back now so I have the fluffy bits too, but they are growing well now. I just cannot decide whether to get a fring put in! I change my mind daily as I have a round face and dont know if it would make my face look fatter. Ive always had graduated bobs but am growing it out now so dont know whether to have a longer swingy bob or a fringe!! DECISIONS DECISIONS!! LOL.
> 
> Charlie being hard hard work. Suffering with his top teeth. I can see them there under the skin and hes chewing everything and grizzly. Wish they would hurry up..
> 
> Hope your all ok, and babies are all feeling better.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble - lol xx

I am gonna get mine cut at the end of the week and have been wondering about a fringe, I just don't know!! its so hard to decided!!!!
I know what you mean about teething, its going on here too, a proper pain!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

oooh i love your hair colour!! it looks really nice. My hairs gone so thin after having alfie, when i was preggo it was lovely and thick now im just malting more than my dog lol =(
btw thats a lovely pic of you and holly.
<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

welcome fluffpuffin loving your username btw :thumbup:

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

bee- why dont you get your hairdresser to do a sweeping fringe were it comes from one side of your face an graduallly gets longer, ive got a round face and find thats the most flattering.

<3


----------



## choc

That is a really lovely colour mrs m! I recently went from blond to brown again and love the change, though my malting hair shows up everywhere now it is dark!
I say go for the fringes girls, like a side swept one maybe so if you don't like it you can pin to the side or over the top like a little quiff.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks ladies! If it were even all over I'd leave it like that but because the ends are darker I'm just gonna even it out a bit! A side sweep fringe sounds good!!!


----------



## choc

Like this


https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRlcO1hrPbJ8LimEb_KzMcvD5xeyl9Z7lGvGU19LHUgD1aneKcrWw


----------



## Bee26

I wear a quiff at the mo now I can get my hair into a messy bun. I like the idea of a sweeping frindge girls, off to google some now!x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Love the hair talk! Mine is pretty much all one length, naturally wavy and to the middle of my back. It used to be nice n thick..all Julia Roberts 90's style lol..but now it's feeling much thinner. Hope it starts to grow back soon :(

Well my munchkin is asleep for now..so I'm off to catch some z's. G'night girls! xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Night hun! I am gonna head off too, watch some Shameless and then hit the sack!! Catch ya tomorrow lovelies for the wii fit challenge!!


----------



## choc

Night plb x
My hairdresser says I have so much bloody hair she doesn't know what to do with it!


----------



## choc

Night mrs m x
See you for wii fit challenge! I won't be doing it til late in the evening so don't announce any results til you've had my score! But it will be crap......

Looking forward to my all you can eat chinese and cinema tomorrow as my mum is having Aidan!

Night all xx


----------



## Bee26

Ok heres the choices ive come up with-

My fave is the nicola roberts style. whaddya reckon girls? x
 



Attached Files:







fr4.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 1









fringe.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1









fr6.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 1









hair.jpg
File size: 68.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## choc

Yes I agree, the nicola roberts style definitely!


----------



## Bee26

thanks choc - 
omg ive just been sooo naughty - had a maltid milk, half a milkybar and two milk tray! I think im so hungry because charlies teething means he wants to nurse allll the time so im getting that BF hunger back! bad times xx


----------



## choc

You obviously need the calories for breast feeding!
Hope you get a good nights sleep, I'm off now, see you tomorrow x


----------



## peanut56

Welcome fluffpuffin! 
Mrs. M I like the hair colour :)
I just wanted to remind everyone that tomorrow's Wii Fit challenge is the soccer ball (football) head butting thing...I think we can just do beginner.
You're all gonna lose!!! Just kidding, I really suck at that one. :haha:
See you tomorrow!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning girls..still very early here. LO is drifting off for her morning nap so I'm gonna do the same! Stay on the wagon today! :hugs:

https://assets2.sparkpeople.com/assets/quote_images/quote_179_b.jpg

https://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_leqvcmEs9t1qdi111o1_250.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've not done well this week at all, with it being my birthday (treats) and having such a rough time with Tristan I just haven't had it in me :( I'm pretty sure I've put the weight back on :cry:

:yipee: ONE Night Feed!!! :mrgreen: He only woke at 1am then we got up at 6.40am! I don't know if it's because I swaddled him or what? He was stirring when Hubby got up for work at 4am but he must have self settled because I never heard him cry etc


----------



## brunettebimbo

Welcome Puffin :D

Bee I have a side fringe, they are so easy! If your having a crappy day, tie it back and put your fringe to one side! Easy :)


----------



## zzypeg

choc said:


> Like this
> 
> 
> https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRlcO1hrPbJ8LimEb_KzMcvD5xeyl9Z7lGvGU19LHUgD1aneKcrWw

hey choc....where did you get this picture of me?? :haha:

well, the first night in the travel cot went ok, she managed to turn around about 70 degrees!! lol, oh well making the most of the space. her cough kept her up a little, I hope it goes soon, poor little madam. how was everyone else's night? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww bless coughs are a pain, Tristan's got a lingering one. Have you tried Tixylix for babies?

Our night was better, only 1 night feed :yipee:


----------



## Bee26

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Top tooth has cut and already Charlie seems in a better mood. Hes actually sat in the middle of the floor playing without grizzling and demanding to be picked up. Phew!!
Im driving to Essex today to see my nana, shes getting very old and tomorrow would have been my Aunties birthday (she died of SADS, which is the adult version of SIDS) so Im going to take my nan to the crematorium as shes too frail to take loads of buses. I wont be on till tomorrow evening so have a lovely couple of days girls xxx


----------



## ricschick

hey fluff glad your joining hun!!!!! the girls are brill:thumbup:

hey chatta boxes!!!! didnt get a chance to get on yesterday:cry: loving the hair mrs m i like the colour it has made it!! and what is wrong with blondes??:haha:
i hate my hair most of the time its very curly and frizzy so i always have to have mousse init, i really want to change my hair but they always just layer it!!! boring whens its the millionth time!!!
glad teethies have cut and some had better nights sleep!!!!

well i have the WII FIT!!!!! woohoo df went to collect it to be told they had broken it! there 2 year old spilt water onit so dont really mind so had to get a new one but they paid so no worries so i can do the challenge today!! what is it again???? 
doing ok food wise altho i did have a chinese monday night but was good alday and was good yesterday, so am aiming to do the wii atleast 30mins aday.


----------



## brunettebimbo

We had a chinese Monday too :lol: It was my birthday though!

Yay glad Charlies tooth has come through! :)

Has anyones baby got a favourite on TV? Eg you put it on and they shut up?
Tristan's is Rhianna - Only Girl! :rofl: Good Job I have Sky+!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can see a glimpse of my smiler returning :) Look Clicky!


----------



## zzypeg

ahhh, lovely video BB i love it when they are giggly.

Welcome back claire, missed you

Bee, that's sad, hope it goes ok, that's a lovely thing to do.


Kian, Yvaine loves the confused.com adverts, she loved the last one with "someone to love" and has taken to the new "chain reaction one" just as well...I think it's all the face bobbing and jumping around xxx


----------



## choc

Morning everyone, glad we all seem a little happier today!
Zz you must be my long lost twin then! 
Aidan slept from 12 to 5 without waking so got 5 unbroken hours then 3 broken hours, not too bad.
Dh and I have our day out today to cinema and Chinese, see you tonight x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have fun Choc!


----------



## zzypeg

ooh yes have fun, we had cinema and nandos saturday xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey lovelies. Had an eventful morning..had to pick up DD from school cuz she's sick..then tried Abbey on bananas and she was WIRED! It was like she was high lol..giggly and sooo hyper. She's finally down for her nap. Not gonna do that again for a while!

We own a house and the renters haven't paid their rent yet..it's due on the 1st and they're always late. Such a pain! Their only excuse is laziness though..it's not like they don't have the money or I'd be more understanding. Rawr.

*end mini rant* lol

Glad yall are having better nights/days...don't stress over the calories this weekend! You can make it up :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

BB, Tristan is so precious!! He's looking like he feels better:D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey chatterboxes!!!

Ah Kian and Choc, glad you both had good nights!!!!! 

Hope the coughy babies all recover from it soon!!

Claire, there's not a thing wrong with blondes! I have just been dying over it for that long I forgot what I am meant to look like!!

The hairdressers just called, they need to rearrange my appt so I can't go in until next friday now! Gutted!! but hey ho!

I can't do the wii challenge until later, am dying my hair (again) in a sec and then off out shopping so will do it when I get back!!

Hope you're all having good days!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah Brandy, thats exactly how Holly was on apples & pears! hyper as hell!!!!!
Hope beth is ok!?!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Beth is good..has a headachen and just feels generally crappy. I think it's also PMS :( ICK!

As for the tv shows...Abz LOVES mickey mouse clubhouse lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah good, glad its not too bad!!


Holly loves the adverts that Camilla mentioned! she will focus on baby tv for about 10 mins and likes the simpsons! I hate the simpsons!!!

Right, really must get the hair dyed!!!! catch ya later!


----------



## zzypeg

Allie, I looked at your picture of the hair..I think we have the same cardigan! lol!
just saw a new product advertised RE: hair colouring...
https://www.superdrug.com/ColourB4-Hair-Colour-Removal/page/colourb4-colour-removal

it's to remove unwanted colouring from your hair, so it can be your natural colour again xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Great we are back to screaming!! :(

I think he may be starting a growth spurt, hes eaten and slept constantly since getting up!

I really need to revise aswell as I have my theory tomorrow :-$ He won't let me though :(


----------



## ricschick

tristan is gorgeous!!! so cute!! have you tried him on solids yet? x


whats wii challenge this week?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh he's been on them since 17 weeks :)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

zzypeg said:


> Allie, I looked at your picture of the hair..I think we have the same cardigan! lol!
> just saw a new product advertised RE: hair colouring...
> https://www.superdrug.com/ColourB4-Hair-Colour-Removal/page/colourb4-colour-removal
> 
> it's to remove unwanted colouring from your hair, so it can be your natural colour again xxxx

That's what I used!! Ah, I love that cardigan! 


ricschick said:


> tristan is gorgeous!!! so cute!! have you tried him on solids yet? x
> 
> 
> whats wii challenge this week?

It's heading the football! I am crap at it!! 



Am now sitting with the brown dye on my hair, another few mins to go!!!!


----------



## zzypeg

allie, was it any good? xxxx


----------



## ricschick

thanks gonna do it now. ive never done it before so will probably be crap lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Yeah, my hair had been dyed black for years! It took it right out, was still darker at the ends from the dye build up which is why I am putting a brown on now to even it out until I get it cut next week. I'd recommend it, they do say it can make your hair orange but it didn't do that to mine! But I recommend a good conditioner after as it dries the hair out, I used Aussie 3 min miracle but left it on ten mins. I am happy with it, it would have cost me almost £200 to get it done at the salon!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I bet it'll look great, Allie!

I'm tired today wow! 2nd cup of coffee isn't helping lol

Abz is down for her 2nd nap..but I have too much to do.

Diet-wise, I'm doing good..could count today as a DD!


----------



## ricschick

well have done the challenge was completely rubbish lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol it's the effort that burns the cals tho! I so wish I had a wii fit now


----------



## Lollip0p

it will be better than my effort on the football. lol

you girlies talk sooooo much :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

we do..lol. but it's a good distraction! keeps me from snacking ......much :haha:


----------



## peanut56

I did pretty good for me (I think this is my best score ever on this!) but according to the Wii, I'm still an amateur! :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol good job!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well Done girls :)

So I've done my driving lesson and my instructor said if I pass my theory tomorrow he will book me in for my test as there is about a 4 week waiting list.

SHITTING IT doesn't come close! :shock:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ooh fun! How old do yall get your license there? It's 16 in the states.


----------



## Lollip0p

i will have do mine when k goes to bed, shes hasnt slept since 2pm, and that was only for 20 mins.........


----------



## Lollip0p

good luck! i need to start doing my lessons again, whats the going rate at the mo?


----------



## brunettebimbo

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> ooh fun! How old do yall get your license there? It's 16 in the states.

17.....I'm 6 years late :rofl:

It's £23 per hour but is reduced to £21 if you buy 6 or more lessons. I have 2 hour lessons so the cost is mounting up :shock:

Girls I've been thinking (apart from PLB :( ) We all live not that far away from each other, should we try and arrange a central meet at some point? It would be lovely to meet you all :D


----------



## peanut56

brunettebimbo said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> ooh fun! How old do yall get your license there? It's 16 in the states.
> 
> *17.....I'm 6 years late* :rofl:
> 
> It's £23 per hour but is reduced to £21 if you buy 6 or more lessons. I have 2 hour lessons so the cost is mounting up :shock:
> 
> Girls I've been thinking (apart from PLB :( ) We all live not that far away from each other, should we try and arrange a central meet at some point? It would be lovely to meet you all :DClick to expand...

The legal driving age here is 16 and I didn't get my license until I was 23. :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol That's fine tho! it seems very common for people to wait till around your age to drive..is it? I know a lot of girls myage that are taking lessons. Thats another thing we dont really do there in the states either, is take lessons. I learned on the backroads in the country :haha:

Awwwwwwwww wish I could go to the meet up!! It'd be awesome if yall do that! There better be lots of pics.. I know I'm getting ahead of myself now lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Our legal age is 16..15.5 to get a permit and drive/practice with an adult driver. But i didn't get mine till I was 18.


----------



## peanut56

It's pretty common here for people to get their license as soon as they turn 16. I was the odd one who didn't...but I couldn't afford a car at the time, so I figured why bother?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hello! another quick visit from me, just about to make tea! will do my challenge a little later when my food has gone down!!

Kian, I think thats a fab idea!! but can we do it before I got back to work in April pretty please?!

You'll be fab at driving hun! hubby just did his test a couple of months ago, he's been riding motor bikes for years but only just got his car license! I did mine when I was 17! 

Anyway, be back a bit later!


----------



## Lollip0p

I better get saving for my lessons then, i stopped when i was pregnant, as i got really hesistant with kaiya in my tummy, and the instructor wanted me to pull out in front of traffic with literally secs to spare, and plus i couldnt get behind the wheel, lol


----------



## ricschick

welldone peanut you kicked my arse lol:thumbup:

goodluck tomorrow bb you will pass!!!!
i learnt to drive when i was 20 and had a break when i was heavily preg with ellie then passed 2nd time 3months after ellie was born. not sure id have this many kids if i couldnt drive:haha:


----------



## Twiglet

Ace idea Kian, I'm so skint atm so it could be closeish to Northampton? :rofl: I can get to Birmingham on the train quite easily and cheapily?


----------



## peanut56

I wish I lived closer so I could meet you ladies! I'm not in here that often so I don't know everyone as well as most of you, but you are all lovely!:flower:
I had my Weight Watchers meeting, and lost 1.6 pounds. I'm happy with it, but I was hoping for 1.8 to put me at an even 16 lost...that 0.2 hurts! But I'm still pleased.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Twiglet said:


> Ace idea Kian, I'm so skint atm so it could be closeish to Northampton? :rofl: I can get to Birmingham on the train quite easily and cheapily?

IN northampton would be just perfect :haha: but if not hun, you can always come with me!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

peanut56 said:


> I wish I lived closer so I could meet you ladies! I'm not in here that often so I don't know everyone as well as most of you, but you are all lovely!:flower:
> I had my Weight Watchers meeting, and lost 1.6 pounds. I'm happy with it, but I was hoping for 1.8 to put me at an even 16 lost...that 0.2 hurts! But I'm still pleased.

Well done lovely!!!!!


----------



## choc

Hey everyone, did you miss me? Well done Peanut thats fab! I have put the whole 10lbs that I lost back on today! All that chinese, fizzy drink and then my mum did massive shepherds pie! Whoops!

Off to do my challenge now, back soon.


----------



## choc

God that was so hard! I am rubbish!
 



Attached Files:







SDC11580.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ricschick

welldone peanut and you choc your still better than me!!!


----------



## ricschick

yummy toad in the hole!!!!!!!!!


----------



## choc

https://uk.video.yahoo.com/watch/8765597?fr=yvmtf

Oh my god look at this, the funniest thing I have seen in ages!

ETS just seen it posted in baby club too, I didn't get it from there, DH sent it to me!


----------



## jojo_b

oops sorry for not keeping up with this! I lost 6lb in my first month x x


----------



## choc

Well done jojo!


----------



## ricschick

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh arnt babies just the best thing in the world!!!!! sooooooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## ricschick

weldone jojo


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well done on the challenges..just the fact you did em makes it a good job :haha:

The meet up sounds so cool!!! 

congrats on the 6 lb loss, Jojo.. Very very very good! :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

OMG I saw this earlier..AHHHHHHH I WANT 10 MORE BABIES! hahahaha..they're amazing. 

Abbey was laughing like crazy earlier as DH smelled her feet and said "eww stinky!" :rofl: she went on and on. Makes me so happy :D


----------



## choc

Hearing them laugh is amazing isn't it. DH can have Aidan in fits! Aidan was laughing in his sleep last night and then did a fart, me and DH were crying with silent laughter and trying not to wake him!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I finally got on here!!!!!!!

But must admit that I haven't done the challenge, and I just ate a cupcake. Oops. 

So I'll declare myself the mega loser of this challenge!!

I love that vid, saw it on FB yesterday, it had me giggling away!!


----------



## choc

You ate a WHAT?! Ha ha just kidding!

Looks like Peanut is the winner? Is there anyone else to go?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: it was a big FAT cupcake! what a pig I am!!

I dunno if anyone else was doing it?! Camilla maybe? Not sure!


----------



## choc

I am so jealous! But I did have 2 plates of chinese today! Not sure if I want to weigh in on friday or not. I'm scared.

I am still so bored of all the dinners we are having, anyone got any good ones since I asked last time!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'm jealous! we were meant to go to the chinese buffet last week but the in laws buggered it up! I lurve it!
I think I have pretty much written this week off!

These are meals we have quite often...

Shepherds Pie
Stir Fry
Piri Piri Chicken with Rice
Cajun Chicken Pasta
Chilli
Beef Stroganof
Various curry's
Salads
Baked potatoes heaped with all sorts!

Its all kinda boring really isn't it!!


----------



## choc

Thats great, cheers! Yes it does get boring and also hard as DH is a bit fussy and I want healthy! What curries do you do?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

We do 
Chicken tikka masala
Beef Madras
King Prawn Bhuna
Chicken Dopiaza


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Right, time for me to head off, am knackered!! catch ya tomorrow lovelies! Oh, and I'll make a trophy for the winner tomorrow! x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm soo tired too..time to sleep a few hrs lol.

All that food talk, I'm kinda hungry now too!


----------



## choc

night xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning girls xx

I'm so pissed off at my body! PMS and dehydration have me so stalled. I'm feeling so bloated that it's impossible to drink what I'm supposed to be drinkin. Arghhhh. Not looking forward to tomorrows weigh-in lol.

hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## Louise23

Morning everyone..Havent read ALL the pages but a few! Mrs M ur hair ooks great as it is in the 2nd pic.. Lovely colour. - I'm dying mine this morning I bought a 'cyber purple'colour! Scared much :yes:

I've done pretty good this week! Been to gym twice did25mins onxtrainer and bike both times. On monday i did 20mins treadmill to yesterday i did 30min treadmill at home. Ive ate what I need rather then what i want 

Yday i had half slice toast wi marg :blush:
One rice cake with cheese spread
2WW bread with tuna. and abowlof salad
one protion of rice snacks (105cal.. niot toobad)
and a WWtagalitlii bolognase for tea

Here'sto aloss this week! Pleaaaaaase :D


----------



## zzypeg

morning all

Peanut-well done on your loss and the challenge!
JoJo _well done on your loss too, that's fab!
Ricschick...Hmmm we seem to have a shared love of toad in the hole...I have it tonight lol 

Sorry I didn't do the challenge, I got mixed up with my days as DH was off on monday so it has put me a day out!! sorry, but well done girls!

hope you all had good nights and lovely days

catch you later xxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've made a thread girls :) https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-meets/551900-baby-club-weight-loss-group-meet.html#post9455997

I won't be round much today, I'm off to do my theory! :shock:


----------



## ricschick

oh goodluck kian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
morning girls have started the day with cornflakes! planning on doing 30mins of wii and hoovering the stairs and i need to go to iceland and stock up the freezer.
ive been taking evening primrose oil for the past 3 nights as im due on my period next week it is meant to balance your hormones as i get pms before my af and i can be a bitch but i think it is working ive woken up all mornings in a good mood which is a miricle in itself lol so maybe give it a go brandy see if it helps you too!! xxxx


----------



## ricschick

oh and toad in the hole rocks zz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twiglet

Mrs Mayhem said:


> peanut56 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I lived closer so I could meet you ladies! I'm not in here that often so I don't know everyone as well as most of you, but you are all lovely!:flower:
> I had my Weight Watchers meeting, and lost 1.6 pounds. I'm happy with it, but I was hoping for 1.8 to put me at an even 16 lost...that 0.2 hurts! But I'm still pleased.
> 
> Well done lovely!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks :D

Ohh I've never updated but I'm 5lbs away from my goal weight now :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Go Twiglet!! :yipee:


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah but I haven't excercised so whilst I've lost weight I've not toned up :rofl: :blush: 

Good luck with your theory beauty :kiss:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks :)

Same here, I've lost weight but still wobble! :lol:


----------



## zzypeg

to kian...



well done twiglet that'sb fab..the heat is on now..lol, should only be a few weeks for you now then you can do the :happydance:!! or maybe even the
:headspin: 

xxx


----------



## choc

Good luck bb!

Morning everyone!


----------



## zzypeg

ricschick...tried to add you as a friend on FB but you don't have the relevant buttons, I was going to suggest to you there is a "like" for toad in the hole lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lollip0p

good luck bb x


----------



## ricschick

wheres kitty??


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hello hello!

How are we all today? I've been a busy bee today, went out to buy Holly a new play gym as she managed to break her newborn one so got her one thats got a bit more too it! ended up buying her a walker and some more toys as well, I am such a sucker!!!

Kitty has been on FB Claire, not seen her on this thread for a while though!!


----------



## ricschick

just done 45mins of wii!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

ricschick said:


> just done 45mins of wii!:thumbup:

Good stuff!! I seriously need to do more!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

*Wii Soccer Champion


Peanut!!


https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h337/ztd77/peanut.jpg


Well Done!!​*


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

and your small version if you want it in your signature! just remove the space after the first [

[ IMG]https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h337/ztd77/peanutsmall.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

evening, girlies...Been a busy day for me. 

Finally sitting down after dinner and dishes. 

Congrats on the win, Peanut!!! :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ooooh, time to chill lady!!

I had a busy morning but then a chilled afternoon really, apart from cleaning! will be making tea in a bit, its peri peri chicken yum yum


----------



## peanut56

Yay!!! I finally won something! Thanks!


----------



## peanut56

I'm gonna have to play with the spacing, but I like it!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Peanut, I just noticed the title of your weight loss ticker..love it lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

:yipee: I PASSED!!! :wohoo: 48 out of 50 :smug:


----------



## brunettebimbo

O and for anyone that missed the link - https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-meets/551900-baby-club-weight-loss-group-meet.html


----------



## choc

Congratulations bb!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I said it on FB but congrats again!! :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

https://www.wondercliparts.com/congratulations/congratulation_graphics_3.gif


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm feeling extra fat today! Had a chicken n mushroom pie, and then some fried potatoes for dinner. UGH. Damnit lol. Onwards and upwards? Well..downwards would be good on the scale :haha:


----------



## RedRose

Hi girlies :hi:

I am NOT going to be weighing in tomorrow as I have pigged out all week and am going to have some chocolate and wine tonight.

I WILL get back on it tomorrow, I promise :blush::blush::blush:

Good luck tomorrow xx

ETA by the way, as I'm typing this I'm eating a second helping of homemade cottage pie. I can't stop eating! I haven't been this hungry since I was pregnant.......! LOL I am def not though!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I'm weighing in...but not expecting much!

baby is asleep..off I go. Gnight ladies xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good night Brandy!

Ah Rose, I know how you feel, I have had a real fat week!!! I'd actually forgotten it is weigh in tomorrow!!!!

I'm off to bath Holly, time to get wet!!!


----------



## zzypeg

well, it seems perhaps we should invent an alternate "week" diet, then some of us would be off the hook!! well despite AF paying a rather full on visit and having 5 -yes 5! pig out days and only 2 good days I have changed my mind and am going to weigh in and face the music! expecting a gain of at LEAST 3lb this week...but I thought, if I don't face up to it this week, i won't know how well I do next week!! 

to kian...

well done hun..that's out of the way now!!
having my toad in the hole soon for tea..can't wait!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## choc

I was also tempted not to weigh in tomorow cos I've pigged out all week too! But as zz said, I need to face the music!

On the plus side I tried on all my pre preg clothes and they all fit better than ever! Even ones that didn't really fit before fit really well. And my karen millen top that is my goal to fit into for my 30th birthday in May, it FITS ALREADY!! I am so chuffed!


----------



## zzypeg

go choc!!! xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Girls, I am so chuffed!! I'm half way there :D


----------



## Bee26

hey ladies - well back after a couple of days at me nanas, and had a real pig out week tooo! Expecting a gain tomorrow as Ive been eating and not really exercising. Had chips and a chicken cheese and chorizo flatbread at wetherspoons today. was deeeeeelicious!!lol.
Going to weigh in as need to use it to motivate me back on track!! See ya tomorrow girls x


----------



## choc

See you all for weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## ricschick

welldone kian!!!!! you clever girl!!!

not really sure what the scales will say but ive been pretty good so hoping for my normal 1lb loss we will see!!! altho i havent been able to go to the toilet that well so will see! x

come on girlies lets all get back on track and have an extra good week next week!! summer is getting closer and closer!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## peanut56

Congrats bb!!!
Good luck with your weigh in tomorrow ladies :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm glad yall are still going to weigh-in...that's what I do..I have to hold myself accountable for my *bad* behavior! But at least it shows you how our weeks do affect us..and you'll get to see how good you do next week!!!

I'm up but haven't weighed yet....putting it off as long as possible lol. Will weigh before I eat anything though.


----------



## Louise23

I weighed.. and lost one crappy lb! AF due though so im clinging to hope that this is why and ive been really good this week with both exercise and eating. Soooo Next week i hope to see biger improvement! Im going out for lunch today as it was my aunts bday on tues another aunts bday today and mine tmoro so gonna hve something nice. and then im out tomorrow night.. so will be back on it sunday I guess. GL ladies. Hoppe uve all done well!!


----------



## zzypeg

good morning ladies...well despite my mishaps and purging like a fat toad, lack of exercise and AF, i have evidently lost 0.5lb so not complaining as i was expecting 3lb gain!! maybe my body has done one of those working harder to burn the calories things?? don't know it's a phenonima i don't care to argue with!! maybe it will catch up with me next week though so not getting too exited!! lol.

LO is very poorly today, bad cough, watery eyes, runny nose..the lot so probs won't be around much today! I am going to try and get her to have lots of sleeps today as I find that helps me when i am ill.

good luck to everyone!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Louise23

WTG you.. Hope lil feels much better very soon hun. Sleep is the best medicine!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Great job Camilla! Hope LO feels better..it's awful when they're sick!

Louise, 1 lb is great! It WILL catch up..all your hard work is paying off..it takes a lot of cals to lose 1 lb. :hugs: Be happy :D

Myself, I lost 1.8 lb..but that's only part of the 4 I've gained since my lowest weight 2 weeks ago! Trying to get back down there lol. I can also blame AF :haha: Sounds good to me


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've gained 3lb :rofl: I knew I would, fat greedy cow!!

Another good night with Tristan, :D 1 night feed!!

I've got contact dermatitis under my wedding ring and it hurts :( I've swapped my rings to the other hand whilst I'm in the house but really don't want to keep them off!!


----------



## zzypeg

oh kian..never mind, i think i may be doing that next week, think it's going to catch up with me somewhere! I get dermatitis under my wedding rings too, tbh i don't wear them very often now coz of it, but they did get a bit tight for a while, maybe it had to do with the 2 stone i put on since getting married!! lol.

well done brandy..that's great, you will get there again!

and louise, that happened to me on my best week, i actually put 0.5lb on but the following week lost 3lb so do keep at it!!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Terrilea

Off to weigh myself....


----------



## ricschick

welldone on the loses girls thats great!!! all going in the right direction!!! i weighed and have stayed the same but i havent been to the loo so i may have lost will be sure tomorrow. ive changed slightly what ive been doing this week not sure if thats why ive upped my cals by MFP recommendation and havent done my dvd just wii fit from weds so next week i will do my dvd on a monday and a thursday and the wii fit inbetween. 

i get that under my ring fingers too


----------



## Terrilea

No weight loss this week i've stayed exactly the same :-( 11st 8lb
Although i'm quite suprised as i was naughty last weekend and i went to an all you can eat chinese yesterday:blush: xx
Back on it this week!x x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I feel sick....I've just booked my driving test :shock:


----------



## choc

Ohh how exciting bb!

A 1lb loss for me, very happy with that after my terrible week, all the cake and chinese and no exercise. I don't reckon it's a full pound but wii fit only does whole pounds!

Well done everyone else!


----------



## Bee26

Ive lost a 1lb too - god knows how! Maybe because although ive had a few naughty days, its still been less that the garbage I was shuvving down my throat pre diet!! Happy with that, but going to work hard this week and aim for 3lbs. I am going to a carvery on Sunday but have no other plans so will be really good allllll week!!
Well done on losses girls - lets get back on track this week xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well Done Girls! :D


----------



## ricschick

ohhh scary when is it?? i used a rememdy from holland and barretts which is meant to help with nerves and i passed so maybe give it a go! its also a good indication if your doing well in your driving test if the instructor starts talking to you about other things! oh good luck hun im sure you will pass!!!


do u guys think it would be better if i was to start eating just the 1200 cals again or stick with 1360 which MFP told me?


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's 31st!

It's a secret though so don't say anything on Facebook please! :)


----------



## zzypeg

choc, check your graph..that's what I do..for example it said my bmi had gone down and no change in weight but when i looked in the graph i have actually gone down 0.5lb so if you want to be more accurate then that's the best thing to do. The Wii will round up or down to the nearest pound when you do the body test xxx


----------



## choc

Thanks zz I'll have a look in a minute!

Only 3lb left til I reach my first goal! Hoping to get there in the next 2 weeks. Then I will start a new goal of 5lb which will get me down to 10 stone.

I now hate all my clothes! They are so loose and don't show off my weightloss! I want to go shopping for some tighter clothes ha ha!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Choc, I'm the same way! All my clothes are so baggy on me..makes me look frumpy lol. I want tighter ones to show off the hard work :D That should be our goal rewards! 

Aww the 31st..good luck Kian, You will do just fine!


----------



## choc

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Choc, I'm the same way! All my clothes are so baggy on me..makes me look frumpy lol. I want tighter ones to show off the hard work :D That should be our goal rewards!
> 
> Aww the 31st..good luck Kian, You will do just fine!

I wish I had loads od money so I could go shopping but I am more than skint! Also I'm thinking it might be a bit pointless getting new stuff now as it will be spring soon, so may as well wait and get a new spring wardrobe! Better start saving!


----------



## zzypeg

same here but I have saved all my birthday and xmas money and I also alsked for H&M vouchers for both..not spent them yet as I am not getting new clothes til the nice weather and I still have at least 8lb to lose, as money will be tight as of next month (maternity pay runs out!! boo!) I don't want to get them yet incase they are too big by the summer, then by the winter I will probably be fat again so all my clothes will fit me again!! lol xxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ah yes..stupid money! We're saving too..but for flights and visas instead of clothes, unfortunately. No reason to buy new things when we could save the luggage weight right now. Will try to get new stuff once I'm home :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good morning!

Well done to all you losers!!! 

and Kian, oooooh, you'll be just fine hun, just relax and take it easy, pretend its a lesson, you do good in those!! 

I have managed to stay the same, which I am happy with as I went off track a few days this week! 


I've got a killer sore throat, it kept me up until 4am!


----------



## zzypeg

where is kitty? she has been around elsewhere but not in here that i've seen... xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Yeah, I dunno, have seen her on other threads and on FB. Maybe she'll weigh in later and come in!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good job Allie! It's always good if you stay the same when you've gone off track :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks hun, am so demotivated today, feel crappy, just had a shower and put clean pj's on rather than getting dressed! not had lunch as yet, think hubby may have to sort that out!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww sorry you're feeling crap. Seems everyone is, or the LO's are!

Myself, I'm alright..LO has been a pleasure today (knock on wood)..she's been hungry! Her regular bottles, plus a serving of butternut and then a few hrs later, some banana. I said I wouldn't do banana again, but figured I'd try again and see if it's that for sure. She's been just fine today..so who knows!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah. glad you're having a good day with LO! Holly has been ok, a little grouchy but we've done lots of playing, she's currently playing with hubby doing flying lessons :haha:
She didn't want her sweet potato at lunch! So we're gonna try something else a bit later, she's had sweet potato for the last two days anyway lol!


----------



## ricschick

oh am i glad its friday!!! feeling tired now!!!
mrs m hope your feeling better sore throats are a bitch!! 
well have done the wii fit again today isnt it funny that when it checks your bmi it makes your profile fat lol we should all post a pic of our profile people on the wii!!! opened a few more exercises too was doing a bit of boxing today!
any plans for the weekend? we may go swimming tomorrow? that will be fun with 4 children lol


----------



## peanut56

Good morning ladies! 
Congrats to you who lost weight...those who didn't, it's okay, there's always next week! :hugs:
I had a horrible eating day yesterday, but I will be back on track for today. I'm soooo sad though. You might have seen my thread in BC about it, but I lost the necklace my husband gave me as a "pushing present". I had it on yesterday morning and noticed in the evening that it wasn't there anymore. I can't find it anywhere and I'm absolutely devastated. :cry: It was something that meant so much to me and I can't believe I lost it. He says he will buy me another one, but it won't be the same...and I feel like I don't deserve another one! :cry:


----------



## choc

Ahh peanut thats well shit, sorry hun x


----------



## ricschick

oh no sorry peanut!!! but you do have the thing you pushed out:thumbup: i really hope you find it!! xxxx


----------



## choc

Hey peanut our Lo's are exactly the same age! What time was Hana born?


----------



## peanut56

choc, I can't believe I didn't notice that before! She was born at 2:04pm, what time was your LO born??


----------



## peanut56

ricschick said:


> oh no sorry peanut!!! *but you do have the thing you pushed out*:thumbup: i really hope you find it!! xxxx

Very true! :haha:


----------



## choc

I can't believe I didn't notice either! Aidan was born at 3.50pm so not that far apart!


----------



## peanut56

Wow, that's so close! I can't believe it took this long for us to notice. :haha:


----------



## choc

I know, we are obviously a bit blind! :wacko:


----------



## ricschick

wow so you would have been screaming at the same time:haha:


----------



## peanut56

ricschick said:


> wow so you would have been screaming at the same time:haha:

:rofl:
It's true!


----------



## choc

Hell yeah!


----------



## ricschick

hurts like a bitch doesnt it:rofl:


----------



## zzypeg

oh peanut..I know how you feel, I had a charm bracelet started for me when I was a baby by my godmother, who sadly died when I was 16..unfortunatly it never got carried on but there was just one charm, a turtle in a top hat with a cane. well in 27 years of moving house at least 9 times, my really bad lack of organising it survived! brought it down to show DH as he bought LO a tiffany charm bracelet for xmas and I said I wanted to put it on there. I had cleaned it and wrapped it a bit of kitchen roll. I have a small pile in the corner of the sofa (it's L shaped) on the floor of books, mags etc and I put it on top meaning to take it upstairs next time i went...well long story short, I was tidying the other day and the kitchen roll was there but empty!!!!!!! I looked everywhere down and under the sofa and I even donned a pair of marigolds and went through the bin thinking that when I picked the pile up to sweep, it had fallen out of the tissue. no luck in the bin!! I am so upset about it, I should have just left it upstairs or put it straight away!! it really is a mystery though as I never heard it drop anywhere and it wasn't in the bin!! but I could cry just thinking about it!! xxxxx


----------



## ricschick

i hope it turns up zz xxx


----------



## zzypeg

me too...when we eventually get round to decorating the room, it may turn up when we move the sofa xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow that sucks!! Losing something like that is so painful..irreplacable. So sorry, peanut..and Camilla, maybe yours will still turn up..hope so!


----------



## fluffpuffin

hehe, just realised it's weighing day today. I will skip this week as I only started a couple of days ago and I doubt I will see any loss this soon :rofl: - it might only dishearten me if I get on the scales too early. well done all you girls who have lost weight this week :yipee:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I wish it was safe enough in this neighborhood to take walks! Argh. Abbey loves to be in her pram so it would be perfect. 

I'm hungry right now..but its midnight. No snacking for me.

Pardon me while I feel sorry for myself :haha:


----------



## peanut56

zzypeg said:


> oh peanut..I know how you feel, I had a charm bracelet started for me when I was a baby by my godmother, who sadly died when I was 16..unfortunatly it never got carried on but there was just one charm, a turtle in a top hat with a cane. well in 27 years of moving house at least 9 times, my really bad lack of organising it survived! brought it down to show DH as he bought LO a tiffany charm bracelet for xmas and I said I wanted to put it on there. I had cleaned it and wrapped it a bit of kitchen roll. I have a small pile in the corner of the sofa (it's L shaped) on the floor of books, mags etc and I put it on top meaning to take it upstairs next time i went...well long story short, I was tidying the other day and the kitchen roll was there but empty!!!!!!! I looked everywhere down and under the sofa and I even donned a pair of marigolds and went through the bin thinking that when I picked the pile up to sweep, it had fallen out of the tissue. no luck in the bin!! I am so upset about it, I should have just left it upstairs or put it straight away!! it really is a mystery though as I never heard it drop anywhere and it wasn't in the bin!! but I could cry just thinking about it!! xxxxx

:hugs::hugs:
I really hope you find it!


----------



## choc

Night girls x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Bedtime for me too! Gnight chicks xx


----------



## peanut56

Night!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning chicas..I feel so sick! I'm never gonna lose weight at this pace lol.

At least I'm not hungry, I guess....

Hope you all had a good night


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning! Aw Brandy, thats not good! Hope you're feeling better fast!!!! I'm ok other than tired, hubby got up for work and managed to wake Holly as he was being so noisy, so we've had an early morning! I managed to get her to chill in bed with me for an hour but then she was fed up of me!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww hate when that hpapens..we're up every morning at 6:30 most days..I try to get her to sleep in on weekends..but she still wakes..then I'll lay her with me, but she fidgets till I'm wide awake lol.

Not much planned for the day here. AF is almost gone THANK GOD! I hate her lol.

So maybe then I'll start feelin better and can get back to the weight loss game!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Yeah, kick AF out the door and hopefully you'll start to improve!!

Holly is having a screeching session this morning, she is sitting with me at the minute looking at the laptop having a few quiet moments, no doubt the screeching will start again soon!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yikes lol. Abbey has been good, apart from wanting to wake up super early! It's starting to get hot here already and it's only 11. DH wants to know what I wanna do for my birthday coming up on the 8th..but I really can't think of anything but sleep! ...sad huh :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Tell him that you'd like the night before and the morning of your birthday off so you can get some sleep, some pampering and some you time!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

morning ladies, sorry didnt post yesterday i forgot about weigh in and alfies been waking up 4 times a night recently !! :shock:

well done everyones doing great :thumbup:

Ive managed to shift a lb this week.

dreading today were going to mexican for dinner and i know im going to stuff my face i love faghitas nom nom!!

got to go now alfiies wakening from nap but will check in later 


have a great day 


<3


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done Charlotte! another gorgeous pic of Alfie too!!

Enjoy your mexican, I am very jealous, I adore it!!!!


----------



## choc

Morning! Aidan only woke once in the night, yay! 

I was doin great yesterday til DH randomly decided to bake cookies and then brought home a steak pie and creamy potatoes for dinner. And today we have been invited to pizza express so thats not gonna be good for the diet either!

I feel like I spend my whole time being naughty and thinking 'diet out the window today' but I can't do that everyday, ha ha!

Have a lovely saturday gang!


----------



## ricschick

morning ladies glad some got some sleep last night! hope everyone and bubbas are feeling ok today!!!
am going to revert back to my 1200 cals a day as ive been good this week apart from monday night and havent lost!
so going to be good now until friday going to exercise everyday to make up for this week!
so started off with cornflakes this morning and am going to do my wii fit soon! then il do my clare nasir workout on a mon and thurs!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah Choc, glad you got a good night!!!

Clare, you're doing so good with exercise, I wish I had even half of the motivation you have!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'll take some of that motivation too lol

I'm sitting here having a handful of Doritos :blush: Haven't had much else today though..so yeah. Hubby wants pizza tonight. I'll have 1 piece and some coke zero..That feels like a major cheat!


----------



## zzypeg

happy saturday girls..

to those of you who feel bad about mexican and pizza tonight..just think I will be at TGI where 1 burger and chips is my daily allowance..lol!! I don't care today, I will start again tomoz!! I have been looking forward to it..all my pals, a diet coke with free re-fills and a bacon cheeseburger!! top night!! I have been pigging today though as I thought, the diet is ruined so theres no point doing damage limitation-if it's ruined it's ruined and that's that!! I can't starve til 9pm tonight lol! next week wilol be a very trying and very telling week with my recent naughtiness..as of tomoz I will have to be very strict with eating and exercise!!

to all of you....have a lovely saturday xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Enjoy your food!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

zzypeg said:


> happy saturday girls..
> 
> to those of you who feel bad about mexican and pizza tonight..just think I will be at TGI where 1 burger and chips is my daily allowance..lol!! I don't care today, I will start again tomoz!! I have been looking forward to it..all my pals, a diet coke with free re-fills and a bacon cheeseburger!! top night!! I have been pigging today though as I thought, the diet is ruined so theres no point doing damage limitation-if it's ruined it's ruined and that's that!! I can't starve til 9pm tonight lol! next week wilol be a very trying and very telling week with my recent naughtiness..as of tomoz I will have to be very strict with eating and exercise!!
> 
> to all of you....have a lovely saturday xxxx

Ooooh i love TGI its delicious, i have the jack daniels burger and fries :blush: 

enjoy hun!!

<3


----------



## charlotte-xo

Mrs Mayhem said:


> Well done Charlotte! another gorgeous pic of Alfie too!!
> 
> Enjoy your mexican, I am very jealous, I adore it!!!!

Aww thanks hun..just come back from mexican and it was lovely...i had enchiladas (sp) I had one of those fat suits that suck you in and half way through i had to undo the poppers :blush: it was practically bursting at the seems lol!! oh well just got to do more exercise tomorrow!!

You been up to anything today..

<3


----------



## zzypeg

DH normally has the JD chicken..the sauce is well nice! I usually have a fridays burger but last time i had one with some cheezy things in..MMmmmmmmmm.
thanks xxx


----------



## ricschick

zz love your avator pic!!


----------



## choc

My pizza was lush! I hd the leggara one with the middle cut out and a salad in the hole! I did have pudding too but shared with DH. Only gonna have a jacket with beans, cheese and salad for dinner.
Still majorly over my calorie allowance though!


----------



## fluffpuffin

Choc, your avatar piccie makes me want to pack in the diet :haha:


----------



## peanut56

So I am paying for my cheat day. Thursday I had a lot of bad food, but I hadn't had a full cheat day in awhile so I figured I earned it. I've been very good lately at staying off the scale except for at weight watchers on Wednesdays, but for some reason I got on the scale this morning. I was up 3 pounds from wednesday!! 
I know it's from my terrible cheat day and water retention and all that, but still!! Three pounds! Now I feel like a big sack of poo :(


----------



## choc

Sorry fluff!

Peanut, I have been really strict with myself about that as in previous attempts to loose weight, if I saw a gain I would give up! Don't do it!!


----------



## peanut56

I don't know why I did it! I used to weigh myself everyday, but it was driving me crazy so I've been really good the last month or so about staying off the scale. I don't know what possessed me to get on the scale this morning! :dohh:
And of course it had to be a day that I'm up in weight...of course it couldn't be one of those light days! :haha:


----------



## choc

Ha ha, sods law peanut!

I've been doing my research on weaning and cups and stuff, have you started solids yet?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww peanut..it happens, as you know..and its prob water retention, all that lovely stuff. you're still doing great!!!! I do the same thing..I get on the scale when I know I shouldn't. Just can't help it. It's pretty much every morning :blush: I need an intervention :haha:

Keep it up tho hun..science says it's bound to come off!

choc, I had pizza tonight too. 2 slices (i had planned on having 1..but that's damn near impossible)..but I didn't stop there. Had to bites of chocolate, a few biscuits, a half glass of regular soda. Oh man lol. Feels like a huge binge tho I know it could've been worse. Back to work tomorrow. I WILL LOSE BY FRIDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We've begun solids..I'm doing TW..and she is LOVING her baby purees :D Doing well with it digestive-wise as well...so been very lucky :D


----------



## ricschick

have managed to find homes for 2 of my kittens and the phone calls are flying in!! they have put a deposit down for when they are ready to go. will be sad to see them go!! 
have been good today but rubbish with drinking water!! as ive run out of squash to put init lol.


----------



## choc

Hi plb, glad I'm not the only pizza person today! I am seriously back on it monday as DH is back to work so I can exercise in peace again!

Glad the weaning is going well. I am going to BLW, a bit nervous about it and about what others will say but am excited too. I just want to do as much research as possible first. I've started a thread in BC about cups/formula etc for 6 mths+ if you know anything about it!

Ricschick thats good about the kittens!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I haven't had my water today either....ugh.


----------



## choc

Does soda water count?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ummm sure! :D


----------



## choc

Well then I've had 8 glasses today!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm sure it's better than nothin!

I have to be very good starting tomorrow..yikes. I had a good experience today in spite of my naughtiness!!! I tried on a few pairs of jeans I had saved..my "skinny" jeans..and they're all too big :D so although I have nothing to wear at all...I'm happy about that lol.


----------



## choc

Yay plb, thats fab, same thing happened to me this week and I was so happy! 
Bet we've never been so happy to have nothing to wear!


----------



## ricschick

oh that is good brandy i cant wait for that to happen!! im determined this week too!!! i NEED to keep losing


----------



## choc

I am gonna work so hard next week! 3lb to go til my first target weight and I want to get there in 2 weeks.


----------



## ricschick

you will do it choc!


----------



## choc

I hope so! Night night girls xx


----------



## ricschick

night night girls! x


----------



## peanut56

choc said:


> Ha ha, sods law peanut!
> 
> I've been doing my research on weaning and cups and stuff, have you started solids yet?

Not yet. I am so excited to start though! Her milk intake has increased A LOT over the past week, but I still don't think she's quite ready. I've been reading up on it a lot lately though. BLW intrigues me, but I think I'm going to stick to TW. My plan is to make my own baby food.


----------



## peanut56

choc, you're doing awesome, I'm sure you'll reach that first goal easily!
Night girls!


----------



## peanut56

Kitty, I just realized I didn't give you a first month total.
I lost about 7 pounds my first month.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning all!

There's way loads to read back on :haha: and am tired, so will read later! Hope you're all ok!!! Its only 7:20am and I am already hungry! I wanted to delay breakfast a bit but the belvita's might have to come out soon!!!!!


----------



## zzypeg

morning ladies!! had a lovely birthday meal with my pals...major wagon fall offage though............:wacko:


:haha: oh dear xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:rofl: I just saw your pics on FB! I so wanted to write a comment but words were failing me, I was too jealous!!!!! Sod it, it looked yummy!!!

I have forgotten my MFP login details! next time someone is on, can you tell me what my name is? I thought it was Mrs_Vengeance but apparently its not :haha:


----------



## Skylark

Re-starting the weight loss journey after knee surgery set me back and I regained the pounds lost. Looking forward to a new, thinner version of me three children later!


----------



## zzypeg

welcome skylark xxx
aliie you are miss_vengence i think lol xxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome Skylark! You can do it :D 

Morning everyone. Choc, you're gonna reach that goal and then some! I'm sure of it

I'm feeling better today. Had a nice lie in..LO slept till 8:30 !!!!!!!

Having my coffee..no biscuits :( lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Camilla that pic is hilarious lol


----------



## zzypeg

miss_vengeance sorry i spelt it wrong lol xxxxxxxx

thanks brandy, that's what my friend thought when she took it!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks Camilla!!!

Welcome Skylark!


----------



## choc

Thanks for the encouragement everyone!

Welcome skylark! Good luck on the weightloss.

Zz you look like you had a fab time!

Peanut I'm glad I'm not the only one who hasn't started solids yet, in real life I am the only one left with a baby this age who hasn't started. I dare not tell them that I am not doing purees too! They already think I am wierd!


----------



## choc

I had porridge for breakfast today and was hungry an hour later! I thought it filled you up for longer!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I just had a plate of veggies (MIL made em, so they're full of butter and salt, no doubt) and a few orange slice candies sent to me from the states. I did something drastic..threw the remaining half bag of candies in the trash!!! Although it was a gift froma friend, I just can't have the temptation here anymore..can't say no to my faves. Kinda sad imagining my pretty candy at the bottom of the trash bag :haha: but it'll save me TONS of cals :D


----------



## ricschick

Welcome skylark!!


----------



## choc

Well done plb! That's what I call will power! Dh made millionaires short bread and it is 500 calories a piece! It is killing me not eating it and I have ordered him to take it to work tomorrow!


----------



## peanut56

Welcome Skylark! 
Choc, where I live, it seems to be uncommon to start solids before 6 months. They don't even make it sound like starting earlier is an option! :haha:
I was talking about BLW with some friends and none of them had heard of it. When I told them what it was, they looked at me like I was insane! :haha: I will try it if I have issues with TW, but I have to prepare myself for being made fun of and told I'm crazy! I should be used to it by now though, everyone did the same thing when I switched to cloth diapers!


----------



## choc

Yep everyone thinks I'm crazy! I've decided that when we are out I will keep it as traditional as possible but still no spoon feeding, and will do the more controversial stuff at home!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Heya, we have been weaning for a couple of weeks now as advised by doctor. I had wanted to do a mix of BLW and TW but we were advised to give puree's for the time being, in a few weeks though we'll move towards BLW methods I think.

I have eaten toast and nothing but toast today, just not had a chance to get food!!!


----------



## choc

I was doing very well food wise and had planned my meals for the day and came under my calorie allowance! But I started to get so hungry I felt sick so had to eat cereal and a banana and now I am over my allowance.


----------



## zzypeg

i am doing TW at the moment but tbh..she isn't that fussed and we don't do solids every day. I made all my own purees but she hated them but she loves the jars..it's something I said I wouldn't do but I have been buying jars just to give her tastes. I spoke to the weaning lady at Surestart and she suggested if i only did mashing the food instead of using the blender so I am going to give it a try as I think it is the tiny tiny lumps she hates! I am intrigued by BLW but am scared of it tbh! lol!in a few weeks i may start giving her a bit of banana to squish. but much as i want her to learn, i want her to learn to eat and not play with food..that's one of the things that worry me about BLW, the fact that in real life we do actually eat with spoons and forks and not really with our hands...ooohh it's so confusing girls!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

It is so difficult to make these decisions isn't it! I am scared od BLW too but am doing it anyway, well I am gonna give it a go, I reserve the right to change my mind!
From what I have read zz, they pick up how to use cutlery really well with BLW as they are watching you eat all the time.

I am scared of the fact that he won't actually be getting a lot of food, if any, for a while. He doesn't take a lot of milk as it is and his weight gain hasn't been that great lately (but it's been ok). So I doubt my decision at times but I am gonna just use my common sense.


----------



## peanut56

It's a tough decision, isn't it? (For me, anyway!) I've read up on the benefits of BLW and I like the sounds of it...but I don't know, I've always planned on doing TW and making my own purees, so that's why I am sticking with it. But I keep going back and forth. For now, I'm going to do TW, but like you, choc, I reserve the right to change my mind!
zzypeg I just looked at those pics on FB....YUM!!!!


----------



## choc

Peanut you could TW and just give lots of finger foods too.
Or do something like cereal for brekky, puree for lunch and then whatever you are having for dinner, which would be the BLW part.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I think we should always reserve the right to change our minds!! As I said before, I plan to do a bit of both once she is eating properly, she's already grabbing the spoon and trying to get it into her mouth so finger foods will do quite well I think!!!


----------



## peanut56

I've still got a little time to think about it, but I might do what you suggested choc. She's starting to show signs of being ready, but I'm going to try and wait a little bit longer....even though I'm sooo excited! :)


----------



## peanut56

Okay ladies, those of you on my Facebook will see that I posted a picture of me in all my fat glory...I take a picture of myself every month so I can compare...so I thought I would show you my progress so far. The first picture was taken January 2, the second taken March 2...it's not really a fair comparison because the first one was taken right after a work out, and in the second one, I'm wearing make up and my hair looks decent...but you get the idea. There's a little bit of a difference I think....I apologize for the horror of the first picture!
This is a big thing for me...I usually try to hide my fatness from the internet! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Peanut, you're looking fab! there's some major changes going on there! well done!!!!!

*runs of to fb to comment there too.....*


----------



## choc

There is a big difference there, well done! Do you notice it in your clothes?


----------



## peanut56

Thanks ladies! It was really hard for me to post that pic on FB, but it's time I stopped hiding! 
I notice it a little bit in my clothes choc, but not a whole lot yet.


----------



## zzypeg

wow..you look like a hot mama!! such a difference..well done keep it up hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## zzypeg

right so I have just ordered a potato ricer as an alternitive to mashing as I am rubbish at mashing and an alternative to the blender!! I am going to try my own food again!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Ooh I was thinking of buying one of those, let me know if it's any good. I don't think you even have to peel the potatoes when you use it.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Holly is more keen on jars than my food! I blend it with the hand blender but try not to make it too mushy, though she seems to prefer the mush from jars! One day she will like my food.....









...... or maybe not!!!


----------



## zzypeg

Ally, that's exactly the same as Yvaine...mouth open, arms and legs going with jars! gag faces for mummy's food xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah, they make me laugh, they'll change, I just hope it doesn't take years or I am stuffed!!!


----------



## choc

Off to watch a film with DH now, see you tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Enjoy Choc!

Night all xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girls..sorry been away most of today. A million little things keeping me busy all day!

We're doing TW but I'll also be giving her finger foods to play/experiment with (not just yet!). She is loving the jars for now..we don't do solids everyday either. I didn't today..or the day before yesterday. She's doing just fine on her milk and trying foods here n there :D

Peanut you look fab!!! I can see the difference in your pants..they look much more loose in the 2nd pic. That's when I notice I've lost, is when I'm like "oh wow, my pants aren't bursting at the seams!" lol. (not saying yours were..just mine :haha: ) Congrats on your progress..you should be proud and inspired :D Thank you for sharing :hugs:

I've done alright today in the food dept. Didn't end up as low as I wanted in cals, but decent enough. I should start up day/down day again soon..but I just can't get the motivation! Ick. As long as I lose a little, I'll be happy lol. I told myself..5 more lbs and I'll buy a new pair of jeans...yay for clothes that actually fit!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well it's 5 and I'm up..LO was up at 4. Not crying or anything, so that's good at least!

I'm debating on whether to have some coffee cuz she's drifting back to sleep...but I need to get DD up for school in an hr. Decisions decisions


----------



## Bee26

Wow, lots to catch up on!!
I havent been on much at all lately - just seem to be so busy last week. Had a lovely weekend - went for a lovely walk with my boys at the RSPB nature reserve near me - Charlie wouldnt stay in his pram so me and OH took it in turns to carry him. lol. Then came home to a lovely venison stew...mmm..

Well Ive been ok ish, maybe, on the eating but AF just arrived so prob why ive been extra hungry.

We did a mix of TW and BLW, and at 11 months Charlie still throws a large proportion of his food onto the floor!! I find the whole 'food' this really really stressful with him. 

Anyway - i have a fairly chilled week this week so will be back on the wagon xxx


----------



## choc

Good morning!

DH is back to work today after his week off so I am officially back on it and gonna work hard this week. Already done a 30 min jog and may do some of my biggest loser game later.

Porridge was for breakfast, jacket potato with prawns and salad for lunch and carbonara for dinner. I feel so organised today!

Anyway, where are you all, it's a bit quiet round here...........


----------



## ricschick

welldone peanut you can see a big difference!!!
i do TW and BLW i started off making my own foods and having jars but jamies the same he wont eat what i make lol so ive been buying jars too really didnt want to but i cant a consistancy that he likes with the blender. but he has started eating scrambles eggs and toast and sandwiches now so i give him those to hold and eat and he had half a yorkshire pud yesterday, it works well for us. well try again with my food tho as it would be easier for him to eat dinner when we do. i didnt start him on solids til he was 5months and lucy was 6months i think it just depends on the child, when ellie was a baby it was weaning at 3months!
well going to do my dvd today and have been doing my wii fit over the weekend and we took the kiddies swimming yesterday so all going well (i hope!)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Glad to see everyone is remotivated and hopped back on the wagon :D I've done well so far today..1 pm and I've had a cereal bar and tons of water. Gonna have a salad for lunch and a smart dinner, not sure what yet.

It's just me and LO here atm, but not for long..DH is out renewing his passport but I doubt he'll be gone long lol. We are ALWAYS together these days, since we're waiting to move to the states, neither of us are workin. It's hard sometimes..but nice most of it :)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hi ladies!

Well, I feel very refreshed today! Hubby has a day off so he got up with Holly and I had a lay in until 11am!!!!! Its Holly's 3rd injections today, am dreading them! 

I haven't had anything to eat as yet, and don't feel hungry so gonna hold off as long as I can, it's cajun chicken for dinner tonight, one of my fave's! I really fancy it with chips but won't, we'll prob have pasta instead. I actually hate pasta but hubby loves it!

We're toying with the idea of putting Holly into her own room. I wanted her in with us until she is at least 6 months but we seem to be disturbing her and she disturbs us, so we're giving it some thought. I'm not keen though but need to do whats best!!!

Anyway, hope you're all having a good day!


----------



## choc

Hey mrs m, we found the 3rd jabs weren't as bad as the 2nd ones.

Your dinner sounds lush!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hey Girls, Sorry I haven't read back, theres about 10 pages! :lol:

Allie we put Tristan in his own room a week ago and it's been great. The 1st night he woke 4 times but the every night since then he has only woken once :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Allie, if you're both being disturbed, it prob will be best to put her in her own room. How exciting..big milestones! I found the 3rd jabs to be the worst for us :( She ran a fever that night and it suuucked. But hopefully it isn't that way for you!

Kian, don't feel bad..I can never be bothered to read back cuz it gets looong lol. I just figure if I missed something major, yall would still be talking about it :haha:

we went grocery shopping but I didn't even get much..nothing sounds good! i'm making hamburgers for the fam tonight but won't be eating it myself. Maybe some broth if I'm hungry later on. Yay coffee lol. I had a sandwich which brought me up to decent cals for a day.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow you girls are quiet today!!

Tristan's really constipated :( It's horrible, it will all of a sudden just start screaming and grunting :cry: I've been to the chemist and they said try fresh orange and water. I've tried but he's clueless, he doesn't know how to drink from a bottle! I squirted some in which then resulted in him being upset! I hope it was enough to relieve him!

How's everyone today? I've only had a bowl of cereal and a cup of tea today and I'm actually not hungry!

I've been to the veg shop and bought butternut squash, parsnip, aubergine, carrot, sweet potatoe, banana's and pears so I'm gonna go and do a big batch of food for Tristan! :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yum sounds great! Aww poor kiddo..hope you can help him go to bathroom soon. I know corn syrup and water is supposed to help as well..but your problem is he can't drink from a bottle..argh. Not sure how to help that actually..other than maybe a tummy rub to stimulate his bowels? this may sound gross but have you ever done a rectal temp on him? That stimulates their bowels very well lol. I remember from when I worked in the nursery at the hospital..we'd have to take all babies temps that way..and no doubt they'd poo on me :haha:


----------



## peanut56

I ate terribly yesterday. We went to my brother's house and helped put together their nursery (SIL is due next month) and they fed us all sorts of good food. Then to finish off the day, we had pizza for dinner! Terrible.
But I'm back on it today, trying to eat extra light to make up for yesterday! I've had 2 bad days this week...the weigh in is going to be fun! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well the jabs weren't too bad, she screamed the place down and everyone commented on how loud she is!!

I haven't even gotten around to sorting her room out yet so don't think it will be tonight that she goes in there, unless I get a sudden spurt of energy!!

Holly's injections aren't stopping her eating, she just had a bowlful of banana pudding!!

Kian, have you tried giving him orange juice mixed with water on a spoon? I know its a faff but it may go down a bit better than a bottle! either that or in a syringe? Also do cycle motions with his legs, it'll stimulate the muscles into working a bit more!

I ate a wispa bar. I had to. It was literally screaming my name! it was so yummy!! have been good other than that though!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

We all have bad days (or weeks in my case :rofl: )

Brandy, I hope so too! The NHS website says to feed him apple and pear so guess whats on the menu tonight? :lol:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: apple & pear is Holly's favourite!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Allie, I'll try that :)

Glad the injections weren't too bad!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Crap, I just ate a really yummy cupcake. Did great till then lol. :blush:

And I'm supposed to go clothes shopping tomorrow for my birthday..hubbies treat :D It's nice cuz I NEVER buy clothes for myself...I always feel theres something better or more important we should be spending money on. But I need some now that nothing fits lol. I'm nervous as weird as that sounds!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I hate clothes shopping. I love clothes but not trying them all on and everything!!!!!


----------



## choc

Oh my god I love clothes shopping so much! Wish I had money to go!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thats one good thing about going back to work, MONEY!!! :haha:


----------



## choc

Yeah it will be good to have money, but I'm going back part time so it will still be a struggle, and I find it hard knowing I will never earn that wage again!


----------



## ricschick

evening ladies!! i love shopping but find it hard to choose lol i think i need new jeans as my skinny jeans keep falling down:happydance:
hope tristan "can go" bless him apple hopefully will do the job!!
im so tired now ive not stopped all day ive hoovered upstairs and down mopped the floors, did 30mins workout dvd walked to and from school cleaned the car as we have sold it and they were coming to collect it and have cleaned the loo showered the kids and now i can finally sit down. phew!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I love clothes too..but HATE trying them on. I get sooo depressed when something is too small. Ugh. I feel anxious just anticipating. that it won't fit. I'm weird :haha:

I'm tall..5'9" so I don't *look* big, but my hips are wide so it's sooo hard to find jeans that fit well in legth and width.


----------



## choc

plb I have the exact same problem with jeans, I am the same height as you too. I have to buy a big size to go over my hips but then they are lose everywhere else!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> Yeah it will be good to have money, but I'm going back part time so it will still be a struggle, and I find it hard knowing I will never earn that wage again!

I wish I could go back part time, it's just not possible in my job, but I try to look on the good side and think that I can provide whatever Holly needs in the future.



ricschick said:


> evening ladies!! i love shopping but find it hard to choose lol i think i need new jeans as my skinny jeans keep falling down:happydance:
> hope tristan "can go" bless him apple hopefully will do the job!!
> im so tired now ive not stopped all day ive hoovered upstairs and down mopped the floors, did 30mins workout dvd walked to and from school cleaned the car as we have sold it and they were coming to collect it and have cleaned the loo showered the kids and now i can finally sit down. phew!!!

Where on earth do you get all your energy from?!?! can you bottle it and send me some please?!




PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I love clothes too..but HATE trying them on. I get sooo depressed when something is too small. Ugh. I feel anxious just anticipating. that it won't fit. I'm weird :haha:
> 
> I'm tall..5'9" so I don't *look* big, but my hips are wide so it's sooo hard to find jeans that fit well in legth and width.

You'll find plenty fab stuff honey, but I know what you mean, I dread trying things on!! It depresses me so much when things don't fit!!


----------



## zzypeg

hello ladies...sorry I haven't posted today, been very busy..tesco, housework, client at home and exercise etc. I have been popping in throughout the day but have either had lunch in my hands or baby so haven't been able to type. 
Done the most intense workout every!! lol, looking so much forward to my dinner now! just waiting for DH to get home! 
RE: clothes...I suppose the biggest compliment I am going to get from DH from losing weight was last night when he told me that the jeggings I was wearing (which are far too big now) were "doing me no favours and he didn't want to see them "til next time" lol.
he never was the best at compliments but he will tell you if he doesn't like something so if he says nothing it's good!! lol.....men!

I have a new product to introduce to you......
Warburtons sandwich thins......lovely! they are only 100 cals and are like a flatbread type thing that you can fill like a sandwich or toast with things on or dip in soup..the possibilties are endless, I had a salad and laughing cow one today and I toasted the outside under the grill for a couple of mins!
https://www.warburtons.co.uk/sandwichthins/
check them out here!

anyways, may catch you later if DH is watching BOREDwalk empire!! lol xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bee26

Brunette Bimbo - Charlie used to really struggle with his tummy and constipation and he too doesnt know how to take a bottle as hes always been BF. WHat worked for him was - diluted prune juice (we gave him this from 4 months) in a little cup, you could even use an egg cup, and he managed to lap it up. Failing that use a syringe as you only need a little and it will help him go. Also tummy maggage, and rectal massage. Sounds gross but it soooo helped him. Make sure your nails are short and get a little vaseling and gently massage his rectum. Also gently pushing his knees to his chest really helped too. Hope he manages to go soon xx

Hope your all ok ladies - Had a good day today - did another long walk and saw a seal sunbathing - took some fab pics. Was so lovely and sunny and enjoyed the fresh air. Still no heating or hot water but engineer coming tomorrow morning so fingers crossed I can have a shower rather than a strip wash!! 

Having an early one tonight as feel shattered.
Lots of love xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

yay nice to see the thread is hoppin again :D

claire..you def need to bottle some of that energy and share!

choc, glad I'm not alone. Poor us lol

camilla, your OH sounds like mine lol..a man of few words. I can tell when he's liking what he sees tho :haha: Oh I'm bad today. 

Beth, hope you get the heating fixed asap..its horrible not having hot water!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Dumb double post


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

What is wrong with me?? Earlier I ate a wispa and now I've just eaten a creme egg! Why can't I say no?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I couldn't say no to a cupcake. =/ It's so hard sometimes!!!!!! PMS maybe? That's what usually gets me. Tho I don't have that excuse now :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I never get PMS or periods either :haha: I just have sod all willpower!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh that's right..lol. The only way I can keep myself away is if I refuse to let it come in the house. Which is........impossible.


----------



## zzypeg

MMMMMMM...creme egg!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hehe!

Ok, bedtime for me. Birthday tomorrow..so gonna try to be good but still enjoy myself :D G'night girls!


----------



## choc

Chocolate and cakes? What is going on here?

https://www.usefulusability.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/JustSayNo1.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: loving the pic Camilla!!!!!!

Ooooh, big day tomorrow Brandy! get plenty of sleep in!!!

I'm half watching OBEM and hubby keeps reminding me of things that happened during our labour! Its amazing some of the things I have forgotten!


----------



## choc

Night plb x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Choc thats FAB!!!!


----------



## ricschick

im quite the opersite im only 5foot 1 so a short arse so i dont carry weight well lol and finding jeans can be hard lol
oh happy bday for tomorrow brandy!!! hope you have a fun day!!


----------



## KittyVentura

I am alive, lost 2lbslast week. Sorry guys been busy with cakes and other areas of the forum. How are you all? xx


----------



## zzypeg

welcome back kitty, you look fab! well done your hard work looks to be paying off, your cakes look super smashing great. I am intending on cupcaking a few times at our local bootfair in the summer just to earn a bit of extra dough (excuse the pun..lol) me and a friend got into it last year and did the cakes for her daughter's christening and for my baby shower, now I have got my proper nozzles so got to get practising. don't think I will be as good as you...I have bought the hello cup cake book and got lots of ideas from google..don't worry I won't pinch your ideas (don't think I could do them anyway!!) 

to Brandy.......


have a lovely day my dear! have a blowout!! xxxxxxxxx

it's funny that a few of us have similar birthdays...loys of pisces ladies!! 

hope you all have a fab day,the sun is out again so maybe if it warms up a little I will wrap bubba up and go for a walk...need to work extra hard this week to make up for last week and the weekend just gone. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

oh and Ps..it's pancake day...flippin' hell..lol..luckily I am not too keen, I may just have 1 thin one with splenda but DH will have about 20-that's what he is actually having for dinner, honestly, pancake day is a bigger deal than crimbo in our house xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://www.great-happy-birthday-ideas.com/images/healthy-birthday-cake.jpg Happy Birthday Brandy!! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

O yeh and as for pancake day....Hubby is a big kid!!
He said to me last ight "Well tomorrows tea is sorted" and I said "Why?" and he looked at me like :shock: and said "It's pancake day!" So yeh, looks like I'm having pancakes! I prefer them with savoury fillings though, Ham and Cheese is my favourite!!


----------



## KittyVentura

Ewww no! Lemon & sugar ALLL the way lol.

Camilla - Do you have a 1M nozzle? That's by far the best size I've found for decorating. You can steal all the ideas you want from me... the comment there was more aimed at a "friend" who lives by me that keeps copying my ideas and she's doing my bloody head in lol xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Oh and Happy Birthday Brandy xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks girls!

Us pisces girls are awesome :D

Had a nice lay in this morning..that was my best present so far lol. We're not doing too much today really..gonna go clothes shopping and maybe out for dinner. I've decided I'm gonna do my ADD again..I know I said that before but I didn't stick with it lol. Today has to be an up day tho ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep you can't have a down day on your birthday! :lol:

What's everyone upto today?

I think i'm gonna try out a new baby group at the local YMCA then drop Tristan off at my friends whilst I have my driving lesson. I need to nip into town and buy some more pears, it's the only fruit I've found that Tristan likes! He's just had 2 lots with Baby Rice for breakfast the little fatty!! I'm pretty sure I've to do something else but can't remember! :lol:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

https://www.fun1001.com/image-graphics-comments-scraps/imgs/1/b2/1/080311m193502.gif

Have a fab day Brandy!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning ladies!

Hope you're all well! yep, it's pancake day, we're not too fussed on them in our house really, if we do have them though we like them with lemon & sugar or maple syrup!

We're gonna head out for a nice walk a little later, hopefully it will be a nice day like yesterday was!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks Allie :D

Omg pancakes are amazing..but I like the American version..I think yalls are the very flat, thin ones? Ours are thick n fluffy and we eat em with butter and maple syrup. YUMMMM. 

Just had a Twix that DD gave me this morning. And then a banana..that should even it out right? :rofl:

Having my cup of coffee now, and then we're heading to the shops. Maybe I shouldn't have eaten before tryin on clothes lol


----------



## zzypeg

KittyVentura said:


> Ewww no! Lemon & sugar ALLL the way lol.
> 
> Camilla - Do you have a 1M nozzle? That's by far the best size I've found for decorating. You can steal all the ideas you want from me... the comment there was more aimed at a "friend" who lives by me that keeps copying my ideas and she's doing my bloody head in lol xx

what brand of nozzle is that?is it wilton? I have a set of Tala ones...god I hate people that copy! but i do love the ones you did with the cherry and the sprinkles looks simple but fab, going to try things like that first coz if i try to get too crazy..i will get stressed xxxxxxxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Yeah, it's a Wilton. I dunno if Tala do one similar. I also find disposable piping bags easier to work with than the material sort... but you might find material easier... I dunno. Baking is what all the cool kids do lol xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm far from cool then.........I can't bake never mind ice! :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just looked...theres 5 people who haven't updated the front page :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I can bake..but icing isn't my specialty. Never really tried though..it looks so fun!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I wish I could bake. I keep saying I want to try but then never do it! The consultant on our ward makes delicious cakes, she promises me recipes, I might have to collect when I go back to work!!


----------



## zzypeg

I have had a look, gonna get one as none of mine look like that!! I will get some disposable ones..that way if you want to do 2 colours you can with ease!! Oh Kitty, I don't know how to attach my nozzles to my bag..lol, mum coming down at the weekend thoughb thank god!! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I loooove to bake..but then I wanna eat it :haha:

I can't bake inthis tiny flat tho..only once we have a real house with a REAL oven


----------



## zzypeg

lol figured it out, the coupler just needed a bit of a shove xxxx


----------



## choc

I love baking too, but I always eat it, so trying not to bake at the mo!

Happy birthday plb, have an amazing time shopping, I am so jealous!

We are currently weaning Aidan off his dummy as he kept waking for it in the night. Last night he didn't wake for it at all which was great, but instead he was so fidgety and kept getting his face up against the bars and then whinging, so I had to keep getting up to move him! Anyone else with this problem? And he keeps waking at half 6 now he doesn't have his dummy, but our day runs from 8 til 8! Don't know what to do!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ty choc

Wow, taking away the dummy. I remember that terror with my first girl. She was hooked bigtime. She was about 1 when I finally said enough!!! (only used it at night to get to sleep) it was the worst for about 3 days, but then she started settling better at night and eventually got used to it. Hopefully his restlessness is just him adjusting..and he'll get better with time!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Choc I'm not sure, we swaddle Tristan so where I put him is where I find him :lol:

I'm not looking forward to dummy weaning!! Luckily Tri stan only wants his when he naps in the day.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Sorry Choc, Holly just refuses a dummy so have no idea! she took one for 5 mins once, I took a load of pics as it was so cute! but then she never bothered! the other day she took it again for a few mins but alas, no more!


My ergo just arrived! I only ordered it on sunday! Sooooo excited! gonna try it on now!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oooh really!!? They look ace :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

whats an ergo?? lol


----------



## choc

bb thats similar to us, Aidan has alwys been swaddled up to now too, he is obviously loving his new found freedom! He is still having it for naps, thats the next challenge!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Im out for a bit! Later girls xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Ally, just be careful trying to do a back carry. It's scary on your own lol xx


----------



## zzypeg

right ladies..cracking on for the day now...had a shower, no more timewasting as I want to go out for a walk at 1pm so wan't to get all the bits done before so I can chill when i get home!! have a lovely sunny day and I will catch up with you all later this evening...probably once I have done another killer workout!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've no motivation for that :rofl:

I'm gonna make a move too, I'm finally showered and dressed, just to get Tristan ready! We are gonna pop to a new baby group :)


----------



## choc

Have a lovely day girlies!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

KittyVentura said:


> Ally, just be careful trying to do a back carry. It's scary on your own lol xx

Thanks hun! I had a try, hubby had to help me :haha: but a loving it so far!!!!
we went out for a nice walk but ended up using the pram as Holly passed out in the car on the way there! Gonna have a walk in the village a bit later with it on!

We were attacked by swans and birds! we started to feed them but they swarmed all over us and were snapping! we ended up jumping back in the car to escape!!!

Anyway, I'm gonna whizz around with the hoover then head out again!


----------



## peanut56

brunettebimbo said:


> Just looked...theres 5 people who haven't updated the front page :(

I posted a message about this just the other day...I lost 7 pounds in the first month. :flower:

choc - I have the same problem. Sometimes she doesn't wake up for the dummy and sometimes she wakes up a lot for it. I think when we move her into her own room we will be weaning her from it. Not looking forward to it.

Happy Birthday plb!!!! :happydance:


----------



## peanut56

Mrs M I'm so jealous. I ordered an ergo from babysteals and it's not in yet. I can't wait! Although, we still have 100 feet of snow here, so I won't be able to use it outside of the house for awhile anyway :(


----------



## choc

Peanut, to be honest the night weaning hasn't been too bad. He used to be swaddled and have a dummy, when we took the dummy away we took the swaddle away too so he could suck his hands instead. However not having the swaddle means he can shuffle all round the bloody cot now!
However weaning the dummy from naptimes is a no go at the moment! Too hard!

I had mcdonalds today -arhh! But I've still kept within my calorie allowance as I jogged this morning, so don't feel too bad about it!


----------



## Bee26

Hey girls - hope your ok. All good here - excited for the weekend as we are off to stay in a country cottage on the north norfolk coast for a couple of nights. Just us three, a log fire and some lovely walks. Diet is off for the weekend though! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girls!

Had a fab day today..got very spoiled. :D

MIL made a choc cake that was to die for..So glad I declared today an Up Day LOL

got a really hippie bag from SIL..she knows me so well :D I loooove it!
We went clothes shopping, as you know...I tried on about 12 pairs of jeans and bought 1 :haha: I swear, SA must make jeans for women who have never had children. There is just NO hip room at all. *pout* but finally found a pair that I liked. American size 12.so I'm making progress :D I was in 16!

DD made me a cute card..she puts so much effort into things like that. I absolutely love and treasure them :D

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/190757_10150175460889809_690444808_8355789_7937745_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/189238_10150175460299809_690444808_8355784_697927_n.jpg

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/200764_10150175461014809_690444808_8355791_1041886_n.jpg

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/189254_10150175459874809_690444808_8355781_5936507_n.jpg


----------



## peanut56

choc said:


> Peanut, to be honest the night weaning hasn't been too bad. He used to be swaddled and have a dummy, when we took the dummy away we took the swaddle away too so he could suck his hands instead. However not having the swaddle means he can shuffle all round the bloody cot now!
> However weaning the dummy from naptimes is a no go at the moment! Too hard!
> 
> I had mcdonalds today -arhh! But I've still kept within my calorie allowance as I jogged this morning, so don't feel too bad about it!

I'm hoping we don't have a hard time when we try weaning her from the dummy. If she's in a deep sleep, she doesn't need it to sleep. But when she's NOT in a deep sleep, she needs it. 
She hasn't tolerated being swaddled since she was a month old or so, so she travels all over the crib...she can't roll yet, but she shimmies herself all over the place. :haha:
I'm soooo jealous of your McDonald's. That's probably my biggest food weakness! :haha:
plb - the cake looks delicious and I love the card!! 
After whining about my Ergo this morning, it came in the mail today!!! I'm so excited! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah Brandy, glad you had a fab day! you deserve it!!!

Peanut, am glad your egro has finally arrived! I was really surprised that ours came so quick!!

Beth, it sounds like a fab weekend! Have fun!!

We've had a busy day, Holly has been refusing to sleep this afternoon and this evening! I think she is protesting because we are trying her out in her own room tonight! Don't ask how I feel about it, I'm not happy but I know it has to be done!

Just popping on quick then gonna jump in the shower!


----------



## choc

Glad you had a fab day plb, sounds like my idea of heaven! Choc cake and shopping!

Bee that sounds like lovely, whereabouts are you going? I know norfolk fairly well.

Are we having a wii fit challenge tomorrow? Who won last week?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh my! its wednesday tomorrow! Yes, lets have a challenge! I totally forgot about it! Peanut won last week didn't she??


----------



## peanut56

I did!! I had the trophy in my siggie, but when I made the one I have now, it said I had too many images. :(


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: you're just image happy!! So you get to choose this weeks challenge for tomorrow!


----------



## peanut56

I chose last week's, the soccer ball thingy...someone else can pick this week. :D


----------



## Bee26

Choc - a tiny village called Wickmere - about 7 miles from Cromer. We live in Suffolk so dont have to travel tooo ar, but far enough that its a nice little holiday!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning girls! been up since 5 but just now awake enough to log on lol.

My neck hurts!!! I feel like I have whiplash..no idea what happened there. Must be the extra year I gained lol.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning!

That one year hurts doesn't it!!!!

Well I am exhausted. I have been awake the whole night and would like to curl up and sleep now please! Hubby is at work though so no hope of that for me! I'll maybe catch a few mins nap when Holly naps, though she never naps for longer than 30 mins anymore!!!

Hope you're all well today! I'm holding off on my breakfast, am peckish but can wait a bit longer!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh man that's rough :( Hope you can grab a nap or 2!

today's my down day..I've had coffee and a banana so far. should hold me over till dinner time, if I can still do that lol...Im out of practice!


----------



## choc

Morning! 
Bee, I know cromer and sheringham pretty well, have a great time!
Mrs M sorry you've had no sleep, whats up with Holly?

Whats everyone up to today?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> Morning!
> Bee, I know cromer and sheringham pretty well, have a great time!
> Mrs M sorry you've had no sleep, whats up with Holly?
> 
> Whats everyone up to today?

Holly's just fine hun! she slept all night as usual! it's just me! she went into her own room for the first time last night and it nearly killed me! I spent all night checking on her and listening to the monitor in a scared state!!!

We're gonna get a walk a bit later, now I have the ergo am hoping I'll burn off more calories!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hopefully nothing at all! 

Aww your lil man is 5 months old today! :D happy 5 month birthday, Aidan :)


----------



## choc

Ahh I didn't notice that! Happy 5 months Aidan! 

Oh sorry Mrs M, you'll get used to it!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Happy 5 months Aiden!! 

Yeah, we will get used to it, eventually!!!!!
I actually feel like doing nothing today, but gonna get that walk in! Hopefully the weather will improve, its damn windy and cold out there right now!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad you had a good day Brandy :)

It will get easier Allie :hugs:

So we didn't have pancakes last night, we had burritos and after 5:shock: I was pretty stuffed :rofl:

I've not had breakfast yet, I'm hungry but going to try hold out!

My friend is coming round with her son who is 3 days younger than Tristan at about 11 as we've not seen each other for a while.

I'm absolutly gutted :( My Dad is moving back to Turkey :cry: I don't see him that often because he works different shifts to Hubby and lives in Blackpool but I see him more that I will when he goes back :( He's going on 24th April so will probably miss Tristan's Christening too :(


----------



## ricschick

oh no bb that must be hard i no i would miss mine sooo much!! but hopefully you can take a few long holidays over there!

sorry brandy i wasnt on yesterday to wish you a happy birthday!! glad you had a great day tho and that cakes looks devine!!!!

choc have you tried a sleeping bag for bubba as i jamie uses one and he hardly moves and of he does it only to the side abit lol!! there really useful!

well went on a few walks yesterday and took kiddies to the park so clocked up some foot milage! and df went a got my new car yesterday its a ford focus and its altermatic havent driven an altermatic so that will be fun lol we had a row last night so feeling pretty shit today but am not gonna let it make me eat!! so whats todays challenge then? how about the hola hoop plus, 3mins one way and 3mins the other?


----------



## ricschick

happy 5months aiden!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Kian, that's so hard! being in different countries to your family, I def know how that feels. But hey, it'll make for a nice trip to see him, eh? :)

Claire, thanks! Auto cars are the best! lol..it's the only kind I can drive :blush:


----------



## brunettebimbo

It really sucks, he's done it before and that was hard enough but it seems a whole lot harder now I have Tristan :(


----------



## ricschick

:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm sorry hun :hugs: Is it for work?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I will not eat. I will not eat. I will not eat!!!!...yet!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I will not eat yet either! Or i may never eat again the way Holly is behaving today!!!!

Hula hoop sounds good to me! we've not done it for a while so thats cool! I will do it as soon as Holly lets me! She has just gone down for a nap after a lot of screaming, I wish I knew what was causing it! Am just giving the kettle chance to cool then gotta make some bottles quick before she wakes again!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

And we're talking about TTC again? lol..with this exhaustion is seems insane!!!!

I'm gonna make coffee #2..so sleepy right now. DH just left to pick up Bethy from school..its so quiet. Abbey just woke froma nap but she's sitting here quietly, smiling at me


----------



## ricschick

on my wii fit age im now 29 so only 2 years from my actual age and when i started it i was 44 lol

are we doing the 2nd hola hoop one where you hola one way and then the other?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> And we're talking about TTC again? lol..with this exhaustion is seems insane!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna make coffee #2..so sleepy right now. DH just left to pick up Bethy from school..its so quiet. Abbey just woke froma nap but she's sitting here quietly, smiling at me

I think I may be insane wanting another! Am not sure I can take this screaming much longer! Have called the HV for advice but typically nobody there, have left a message but who knows when they will call back!



ricschick said:


> on my wii fit age im now 29 so only 2 years from my actual age and when i started it i was 44 lol
> 
> are we doing the 2nd hola hoop one where you hola one way and then the other?

Yep, thats the one I was planning to do!


----------



## ricschick

me and df have made up happy again now!:thumbup:


----------



## ricschick

yep thats the one ive done!! good good!!


----------



## ricschick

mrs m has she got a bellyache? is she lifting her legs up? or maybe its her teeth maybe try some bonjela or calpol?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah, glad you guys have made up!!

I don't know what it is hun, she starts screaming when she is tired, she literally goes from happy to screaming so I have to walk her and rock her etc until she drops off asleep, then when she wakes she is happy again. Its literally every nap apart from bedtime, she goes down nice and happy then. Its wearing me out! Have tried gripe water, calpol, teething powders etc, nothing seems to work!!


----------



## Louise23

Heeeeey. Hope ur all doing well.. I'm doing good... Gym and good food has made me feel great.. starting to notice lil changes in my clothes.. ran on treadm,ill(luckily at home not gym!!!) and my pants fedll down :haha: It made me feel great as i tied them tight about 4weeks ago and just left em like it - only now i cnt untie them :blush:


I feel much better about myself too :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww glad yall made up, Claire :D

Allie, hum..I dunno what else to suggest either. Wonder if it's a bit of colic..but you said you tried gripe water, which is supposed to help. Is she draining her bottles when she eats? maybe she's not quite satisfied..Abbey will do that, she'll eat..finish her bottle, be fine for about 30 mins then starving! And I'm like "surely she can't be hungry" so I make her wait..but the screaming gets to me so I try a lil more milk and she's happy.

Louise..thats awesome!!!!!!!!! great job :) isnt that the best feeling :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Nice one Louise! thats fab!!!

Brandy she drains some bottled but then only drinks half of others, last night we offered some juice, just to check if it was thirst etc, she drank about an ounce and then just started crying again! Its always worst when Stu is at work as its all down to me, at least we can share the walking up and down the house when he is home! 

Its still bloody raining out there so we haven't had our walk either. I need to do the wii challenge but have zero energy to do it!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well the HV just called me back, she said she hasn't got a clue what it is and to 'ride it out' and she will call next week to see how things are. 
I feel so informed and helped now it's great. NOT.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gah I feel for you :hugs:

Is the juice a new thing? Maybe it's making her gassy? Just tryin to think of anything and everything!

Abbey does that too..sometimes she drains em, others shes taking halfs. The past few days she's been a major piggy tho lol.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mrs Mayhem said:


> Well the HV just called me back, she said she hasn't got a clue what it is and to 'ride it out' and she will call next week to see how things are.
> I feel so informed and helped now it's great. NOT.

Omg what crap help!!!!! That makes me so mad


----------



## choc

HV's are great aren't they! I went to get Aidan weighed in january and he had gone down in the centiles. I asked what I needed to do, they said come back in a few weeks, So I went back in Feburary and he had gone down in centiles again. Again, I asked what I needed to do and she said 'sit over there I'll get the HV to talk to you'. This is how the converstaion went:
HV: what are you feeding him?
Me: SMA staydown.
HV: How much?
Me: 7 oz every 4 hours, 4 bottles a day.
HV: Hmmmmmm. Come back in a few weeks...............

WTF?! So very helpful. Thanks. Needless to say I haven't been back, I am just weighing him at home to keep an eye on it. He won't take more milk though!

Someone asked me if I am using a sleeping bag, think it was ricschick? Yes I am using one, but he still wiggles everywhere! So annoying!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Yep, absolutely crap help! Last night was the first time she has had the juice, she liked it but it didn't help!!

Ah Choc, it's crazy isn't it! They are so crap! We also had this chat...

HV- Oh, we've not seen Holly for a while
Me - You saw her on Monday when you gave her injections
HV- Did we? Oh. Have you been to baby clinic since she was born?
Me - Yes, once a month every month
HV - Oh. 

I know they have lots of babies on their cases, but surely they make records of when they have seen them?? And they only saw her TWO days ago!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Some HV are really useless, I feel lucky that mine is pretty good!

Brandy - My Dad is moving out there for work, he's a drag queen.


----------



## choc

God Mrs m that is so crap! They have really worried me about his weight though. Now I am getting a little pressure from family etc to start weaning, but my thoughts are it's milk he needs not food. 

bb, that is such a cool job! Sorry he has to move away though x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

don't let them pressure you into it, choc..if you don't think he's ready, then def don't do it!

Kian, he's really a drag queen? That is seriously sooo cool!!! lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep :)

Check out my Hen Party Piccys on Facebook!! :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Choc don't ever be pressured in to it, even if he went onto solids it would be some time until he gained weight and he would need his bottles above all else! We are weaning now but Holly still has the same amount of bottles as before as we haven't built up her solids enough yet!

Kian, I love that your dad is a drag queen, my friends dad is too and he is so bloody funny!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ladies, I think I may have cracked it!

After nattering about it on here, I realised i hadn't tried combinations of things to get her to nap without screams, so on this last feed I did:

Teething powders before bottle
Gaviscon in bottle as usual
Gripe water in bottle as well

Fed her.
Played.

She started to get grumpy so offered the bottle again
Followed it with cool teething ring
Music on tv
Mummy silly singing & dancing

and what do you know, she is now napping, all by herself with no screams.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Brilliant!! :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Why am I even pretending I can diet!?
I'm crap! :growlmad:

I've eaten today -
*Malt Weeties
*Sausage Sandwich
*3 Belvitas
*Crisp Sandwich

I'm now about to have tea!


----------



## choc

Thats great Mrs m! Who needs health visitors ay?!

I def won't be pressured and he is most definitely not ready. What you said Mrs m is my argument to everyone for not doing it!


----------



## ricschick

choc said:


> HV's are great aren't they! I went to get Aidan weighed in january and he had gone down in the centiles. I asked what I needed to do, they said come back in a few weeks, So I went back in Feburary and he had gone down in centiles again. Again, I asked what I needed to do and she said 'sit over there I'll get the HV to talk to you'. This is how the converstaion went:
> HV: what are you feeding him?
> Me: SMA staydown.
> HV: How much?
> Me: 7 oz every 4 hours, 4 bottles a day.
> HV: Hmmmmmm. Come back in a few weeks...............
> 
> WTF?! So very helpful. Thanks. Needless to say I haven't been back, I am just weighing him at home to keep an eye on it. He won't take more milk though!
> 
> Someone asked me if I am using a sleeping bag, think it was ricschick? Yes I am using one, but he still wiggles everywhere! So annoying!

have you tried tucking him in so put him in his sleeping bag and then put a sheet over him and tucked it all in, this is how jamie sleeps xx


----------



## ricschick

kian thats is so cool!!! i bet he is a hoot!!!

woohoo mrs m!!!! for sleeping babies with no fuss!!

boy do i feel tired today, ive done 25mins of wii fit and some walking am knackered now tho think its becasue im on my period so that might effect weigh in, will see i ate a rocky bar earlier it was only 85cals i just needed it i think again coz of af but ive earnt enough cals so i wont go over.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've just added 2 chocolate weight watchers cookies to my list!
I will be fat forever at this rate!! :(

WILLPOWER PLEASE COME BACK!


----------



## ricschick

so here is my wii fit score anybody else done it yet?x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't have a Wii :(

I've just added my food onto MFP for the 1st time in about 2 weeks! Luckily due to breastfeeding and my mad cleaning mish this morning I have 350 calories remaining! Tea will go over that but not as much as if I didn't do those!


----------



## choc

Ricschick, thats exactly what we do! He still gets out from under the blanket!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I thought you werent supposed to use a blanket with a sleeping bag?


----------



## choc

It's only a thin one and the room is fairly cold! It is tucked in so tight under the mattress and only goes up to his middle. He still manages to wriggle out from under it though! So annoying cos if it wasn't for that I would be getting a full night sleep!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good score Claire!! I shall do mine later tonight!

We also use a blanket sometimes over the sleeping bag, but again, tucked in tight and only up to her waist, we've found that when she gets a bit warm she wriggles up the cot a bit so thats our cue to remove it :haha: though now she is in her room she doesn't need it, her room is much warmer than ours for some reason!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Tried to catch up..horrible memory but WOW Kian, your dad is hot :D That's so cool! He looks very happy :) AND YOU ARE NOT FAT!!!!! Just do better tomorrow :haha: 

Allie, so glad you found a good combo! I sometimes do that..offer her a bit more milk when she's getting grumpy and tired.

Claire you're doing great with keeping up with exercise..you should be proud of yourself :D


----------



## choc

I will do wii fit later.

I have been very naughty today, had banoffee waffle whist out for lunch, a hot chocolate with whipped cream and a choc milkshake! What is wrong with me! I could have missed the cream and milkshake and it would have been fine!


----------



## peanut56

Hi ladies. 
Happy 5 months Aidan! It's Hana's 5 months too. :happydance:
I had Weight Watchers today - down 2.4 pounds!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## choc

Happy 5 months Hana!

That is an amazing loss, well done!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good job Peanut!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yall have been way too quiet!!

Morning girls :hugs:

Omg, anyone who is frustrated with losing weight..and feeling like giving up..MUST try ADD! It's so refreshing to see a steady weight loss :D Had a good DD yesterday..it was hard after my naughty up day, but I lost a couple of lbs. I know it's probably just cuz theres hardly any food in my system..but it all adds up..I usually tend to keep 1/2 lb weight loss after a DD which adds up nicely at the end of the week!

That's my push for the day :haha:

How's everyone?? Hopefully sleeping well and spending quality time with babas


----------



## Newt4

Can I join. I need some motivation to lose about 10-15lbs and than regain 7 in muscle. I had Anna in October and weighed 143 before birth and now weigh 120lbs.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning ladies

and Hi Newt :hi: of course you can join!!!

Well, I must apologise for not doing the wii challenge yesterday! I managed to pass out fast asleep for hours! In the end I woke up just to go to bed! 

Brandy, I think when I go back to work next month I am gonna give ADD a go, it will be much easier when at work not to eat hardly anything than it is when I'm at home!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome Newt4! Of course you can join. Most of the basic info for the group is on page 1.. but mostly we're just a bunch of laid back girls trying to lose weight n feel great :D What's your game plan? Diet..what kind of exercise?

Allie, so glad you got some sleep!! That's important with weight loss too...and sanity ;)

I've had my granola bar for breakfast..gonna have coffee when I get the energy to get up again :haha:

We had a pretty bad night..lots of up and down. Woke with a headache and a grumpy mood, but then got a lil happier when I got on the scale lol. That NEVER happens! Just nice to see some change after over 2 weeks of the same!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah thats so good when you see a drop in pounds! Sorry you had a bad night! I woke a couple of times but that was because of one of my cats laying on me! They are loving it now they are allowed back in our bedroom!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww I bet they are...we have a cat but she stays outside..she's kinda wild and I just don't trust her around Abbey. It's so sad tho, we're trying to find a home for her before we go and no one wants an adult cat :( She may end up at a shelter which makes me sick.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah bless! we got out two adult cats from a shelter, I just couldn't leave them there! and our smallest cat (2yrs old) we rescued from a horrible house! They are great with Holly, they stay away from her mostly!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww I hope someone takes her then..seems people here only want kittens.


----------



## choc

Plb I love the new pic in yor sig!

Morning, sorry I didn't do the challenge either, I was exhausted! Had a bad night too with getting up to move Aidan back to a comfortable position after he'd wriggled into the bars bout 6 times. I go back to work in 2 months and am so scared I am still gonna be getting this broken sleep.


----------



## ricschick

morning ladies i have a confession! i had a kebab last night:cry: now i normally wouldnt but we havent been shopping as i havent had my car and the new one was at the garage yesterday being checked over so didnt have anything in, but i only had about 3 pieces of chicken and about 10 chips as i just couldnt eat it, it made me feel sick so hopefully not too bad and will do extra on the wii fit today to make up!


----------



## ricschick

weldone peanut your doing so well!!!! you should be proud of yourself! x


----------



## choc

I don't normally post pics of Aidan on the internet, but we took some new ones last night and I just have to share!
 



Attached Files:







SDC11524.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 4









SDC11534.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3









SDC11527.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Choc, he is gorgeous!!! Look at those beautiful blue eyes ..and that hair! *gush* Adorable..thank you for sharing with us :) It's great to put a face with a name!
I'm also worried about the broken sleep and going back to work. I will probably be working again in about 2 months..maybe 3 depending on all this visa stuff. :(

Ahh, Claire..it's not the end of the world..I'm sure you will still be just fine though as you've done SO well! Don't be hard on yourself..but I really like your honesty! That's what this group is about..confessions, accountability and learning what works for us. :hugs:


----------



## choc

Ahh thanks! We obviously think he is gorge! He had all the hair from girth though it has grown longer and more wild! He looks like a mad scientist after his bath!


----------



## Bee26

Morning girls!
How are we all doing? Well, Ive had a mediocre week - seem to have lost a bit of my drive - im still using MFP and only gone over cals once this week, and only by a little but I just cant seem to get my arse in gear like it was 2 weeks ago. AF visiting so hoping its that, but again not holding out a lot of hope for tomorrow. On a plus point, I saw a friend yesterday, someone I met on here actually, and she couldnt believe how much weight id lost, so thats a good boost. Had my sweeping fringe done yest and my hair cut and pretty pleased with it. 
Anyway - Charlie is now doing well with his crawling and has just worked out he can get up on his knees so hes all over the place - still no bloody top teeth, one cut then went back up. Its doing my brain in. Weve had no heating or hot water for a week now, waiting for a part before they can fit it so OH whisking me off for the weekend in a cottage by the sea. Cant wait.
Well, lots of love and have a good day xxx


----------



## choc

I am a bit the same Bee, doing good with food, but not exercise.
It's lovely when people notice you've lost isn't it, well done!

Have a lovely time - very jealous here!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hopefully it's just AF stealing your motivation! Rest a bit now and recharge :D You can do it :) lol The crawling begins..yikes!!! We aren't baby proofed here..I'm hoping we move before she's properly crawling!


----------



## choc

Oh my god, crawling already! Poor you! Can she sit up yet? Can ask how much Abbey weighs? I am still being told Aidan is small.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah Choc, Aiden is absolutely gorgeous!!! what a cutie! thank you for sharing with us!
I'm the same with work, I go back in April and although Holly sleeps great, I don't and haven't since she was born. I think I have a fear that if I sleep too deeply I might miss if something happens or if she wakes! I'll be worse when I go back as hubby will be working evenings and nights so I won't be able to have him as back-up ears!!

Claire, fear not, it was a blip and a kebab shaped blip is forgivable!!! It looks like you won the hula hoop as the rest of us were crap at getting it done!!

Beth! OMG! I so cannot wait until Holly can crawl, I just love their little shuffle around with bums in the air! it keeps you on your feet eh?!

Well ladies, I have today accepted that i have lost my motivation and enthusiasm for dieting. So I am starting afresh and have made myself some rules. I am no longer going to diet, just be healthier and exercise more in the aim to lose weight. I'm a nightmare with dieting because i focus on what I can't have rather than what I can have! 
I've made myself a journal so I can get everything down and have somewhere to focus myself!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

*Wii Fit Hula Hoop Champion


Ricschick!


https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h337/ztd77/ricschick1.jpg


Well Done!!

​*


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

and here is your mini version if you want it in your siggy, just take out the space after the first [

[ IMG]https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h337/ztd77/ricschick2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## choc

Well done Ricschick!

Mrs M I've posted on your journal x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Choc Aiden is gorgeous!! :D Thanks for sharing, so nice to put a face to the name! :)

Well done on weightloss girls.

Allie I'm the same, I've no willpower at all, I'mreally struggling :( I really want to be happy with my shape before summer but at this rate I won't be! I need to get into running again but I can't because I have Tristan!

We went to baby massage today which was really good, when I put Tristan on his belly (which he usually screams after 2 seconds) he rolled onto his side for the first time!! :yipee: He got stuck on his arm then and screamed but it's a start! :mrgreen:

I'm going to try on Bridesmaid dressed at 2.30!! I'm MoH in November :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks Choc!!

Ah BB, we need to get our arses in gear! I am taking Holly swimming tomorrow and I am so dreading walking out of the changing room in my costume!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

At least we can both admit we are being crap!!

I wish I was naturally skinny :( *sigh*


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've just realised I didn't take many pictures when Tristan was first born of us both :(

This is bonfire night -

This was a few days after he was born -


Then this was Saturday -



Yes I look a twat, I was drunk :rofl:

Can anyone see a difference?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Drunk pics are good :haha:

Hun you're really not big!!! I however feel like a bloody whale :haha:

I too wish I was naturally skinny. It sucks!! We are good though for admitting we are crap, it could be easy to just say we're doing well, but then we're only cheating ourselves and our fab friends on here!!


----------



## ricschick

choc aiden is sooooooooooo cute!!! little heart breaker!!


----------



## zzypeg

hey lovelies!! sorry i missed yesterday...boo, i was determined to do wii challenge this week!! I haven't read everything back but hope you are all keeping well?

Brandy, I LOVE that adidias top, it's a bit gorgeous!! 
Allie, love the new avatar..
Kian, don't worry about your crap eating day, you should see my dinner from tuesday on MFP..lol!

so yesterday was manic...left home at 9.30 got back at 6.30.
went to work for a couple of hours, then to town to the bank and coop, then baby yoga then MIL and then GMIL (great nanny) and then bought mrs madam home for her milk and bed!! phew, my battery was dead on laptop and DH was using the spare socket for his!! GRRR!! lol. 
been quite good this week (well, from monday) except tuesday, but i was still under my cals as i went 200 into my exercise cals! have saved yesterdays, todays and tomorrows for saturday as we are having a nandos and don't fancy a salad!! lol. I think that's how my diet is working as I don't eat my exercise cals but then when I have a cheat day (or 5) they are kind of saved up (like on WW when you can save your points up for a couple of days!).

anyhoo, got chicken and potato wedges and salad for tea...yum! what's everyone else having?
am quite nervous for the weigh in as I was bad saturday and sunday and haven't had very much time for exercise this week..don;t feel like i have lost but we will see.

take care ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah Camilla, you're doing fab! It did make me laugh though when I read your epic dinner the other day!!!!
We're having cajun chicken tonight, was meant to have it the other night but neither of us were hungry so we didn't bother! Got the chicken marinading as we speak! Have also got a pile of veg on to steam in another attempt to get Holly to like my food :haha:


----------



## Newt4

My weight loss plan is mostly exercise. I am not a fan of dieting. I generally eat well except for a treat here and there. Anyone have EA active? I hear its really good better than wii fit.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oooh no, I don't have that, is it lots of games like the wii fit?


----------



## Newt4

Im not sure. I hear it makes you sweat though.


----------



## peanut56

Hi newt4, welcome!
I haven't read through the pages I missed yet, but hope everyone is having a good day. I got a cook book from the library called "I can't believe it's not fattening" and there are soo many yummy recipes in there. I went shopping to buy the things I needed and spent way too much money! Why is eating healthy so much more expensive??
Then I had McDonald's coupons in the mail when I got home and I've been drooling over them ever since. :)


----------



## peanut56

OMG choc, Aidan is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girls..tried to catch up lol.

choc, Abbey isn't crawling yet..but she does the worm lol..she inches herself forward like a caterpiller..its so funny. She weighs exactly 7 kgs (15.4 lbs). Aidan doesn't look small at all..I mean he doesn't look unhealthy or anything! I wouldn't worry about him..as long as he is eating well and is gaining weight at all, he is fine :D

yay, Allie, glad you made a weight loss journal..I'll be there after I post here :haha:

Kian, I really do see a difference from the first and 3rd pic! You're doing great :D you are gorgeous, girl..enjoy it :D Not many women get to look that fab with a nearly 5 month old!

Wow Camilla, you've been a busy bee! bet you burned tons of cals lol.


----------



## peanut56

Mrs Mayhem said:


> Well ladies, I have today accepted that i have lost my motivation and enthusiasm for dieting. So I am starting afresh and have made myself some rules. I am no longer going to diet, just be healthier and exercise more in the aim to lose weight. I'm a nightmare with dieting because i focus on what I can't have rather than what I can have!
> I've made myself a journal so I can get everything down and have somewhere to focus myself!

Mrs M, I think the journal is a good idea. I have a blog if anyone wants to read it...it's just ramblings from me about losing weight, but I find it's been helpful in keeping me motivated. 

https://chronicfatass.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks Peanut! I love the name of it! I'll be over to read in a sec!!!

Eating healthier does sometimes seem more expensive! I had to laugh the other day because fruit was 2 for £5 but mars bars was 5 for £1!! How's that encouraging a healthier nation?!?!?!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg I know!! It is def more expensive to eat healthy..especially in America. so annoying and backwards!

Tonight I had grilled chicken breast and a handful of chips..and some baked beans yum yum! I felt soooo full after half the plate so I just stopped. I'm still full lol.


----------



## choc

Ahh thanks for all your lovely comments about Aidan!

Welcome newt! I haven't got that game, I do wii fit, just dance and biggest loser games.

plb, that weight isn't too far off Aidan, he is 14lb 3oz. It's just he has gone down the centiles. I'll try not to worry.

Can't believe it's weigh in tomorrow! Got a horrible feeling that the 2 weeks before this when I was bad but seemingly got away with it are gonna creep up and bite me in the ass this week!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol choc, that's what happens to me..Im bad, then the scales go down and I'm thinking "oh sweet, I got away with it.." then it comes back! Fx'd it doesn't for you tho!!! We shall see tomorrow I guess *nervous*


----------



## choc

Ha ha, yep thats exactly what I'm talking about! I'm bloody nervous. Since we started this thing together I haven't had a week where I haven't at least lost 1lb, but I know it will have to happen soon!


----------



## choc

I have made a motivational change to my avatar. I hope you find it useful. :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Haha that's great! But I kinda miss the cake..it was your trademark :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:rofl:

I saw the avatar before I saw the message and I was like 'noooooooooooooooooo, where's the cake gone??' but I am loving the motivational message!!!!


----------



## choc

Don't worry the cake will be back! After weigh in..............


----------



## choc

How about carrot cake, as a compromise?!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:rofl: love it! and lurve carrot cake!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol *scary music*


----------



## choc

Mmm me too! Healthy cake! I am so bloody hungry right now, and watching master chef doesn't help :dohh: :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Noooo! Think non food thoughts...

I'm pretty hungry too. But I won't cave...it's 11:30 here!


----------



## choc

It's 9 thirty here but I won't eat, I never do this late, especially night before weigh in!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Carrot cake mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! My absolute fave. I'd choose that over chocolate anyday :D

Oh wait..nonfood thoughts lol. Erm... :sex:


----------



## choc

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Carrot cake mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! My absolute fave. I'd choose that over chocolate anyday :D
> 
> Oh wait..nonfood thoughts lol. Erm... :sex:

:haha::haha::haha: I'd rather think about food and not be able to eat it!! :coffee:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

https://123glitter.com/comments-graphics/file/7876.jpg


No snacking!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'm still gutted that sex doesn't count on MFP


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol choc!

Allie, that's unfair..it def burns cals! Well...in most cases *ponder*


----------



## peanut56

Oh man, that carrot cake looks good...I could eat a whole tub of cream cheese icing right about now...


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

When I feel like snacking...like right NOW...I pinch a piece of fat on myself...ha


----------



## choc

Thats a fab tip plb!

Mrs M can't you add your own exercises?!

Was about to post a motivational picture to keep us away from the munchies. Thought I may offend someone as it was of some 'larger' ladies!


----------



## peanut56

Hana just rolled over!!! I've been waiting for this forever! :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

well I just posted elephants :haha:

Hmmmm, you can indeed add your own exercises. Now how do I work out how many calories it burns? :haha:

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, cream cheese topping. mmmmmmmmm

Ok, am gonna have to pinch a few inches here!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

peanut56 said:


> Hana just rolled over!!! I've been waiting for this forever! :D

Way to go Hana!!!!! :yipee:

Holly keeps rolling on to her side but she's not managed to wobble any further over yet!!


----------



## choc

Yay! Go Hana!

I have to warn you it's a bloody nightmare though! Aidan spends all day rolling on to his tummy then moaning so I roll him back and before I can blink he's rolled over again! and it goes on and on and on....

Also he tries to roll in the bath and when I'm changing his nappy!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Go Hana!!!! That's so exciting isn't it :D

lol Choc..I almost did that as well before!

Well I'm off to bed. Abz was asleep by 10 but here I go at 12..tsk tsk. Gnight ladies xx Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## choc

Night night plb! Skinny dreams!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good night!!!

I am heading off too, am a tired bunny! night lovelies, good luck for weigh in! x


----------



## choc

Me too, night all x


----------



## peanut56

I'm sooo excited! 
Night ladies!!


----------



## peanut56

So I know you ladies across the pond are all probably sleeping by now, but I wanted to share this with you anyway. 
Not only did Hana roll over today, but she FINALLY jumped in her Jumperoo! She always just kind of stood there and pawed at the toys. Today she bounced up a storm and played with all the toys! So in the last two weeks, she's mastered the jolly jumper, rolled over, and now mastered the jumperoo! I'm so proud!!
Also, on a side note: Do any of you have a hard time keeping up with the housework now that you have a baby? Or is it just me? Today I finally had to do laundry (mine and DH's, I do LO's every other day) and I left it for so long, all I had to wear were a pair of bright blue pants, a bright blue t-shirt (I know, I'm painting a very sexy picture here), one black sock with white polka dots and one grey sock with black stripes!! Am I the only one struggling to find the time to keep up with chores?


----------



## Newt4

I am struggling big time! Vacuming I find easy because I put Anna in the Ergo but my floors havent been washed since late sept :wacko:


----------



## peanut56

I'm glad it's not just me! Sometimes I look around my house and feel overwhelmed by how much there is to do.


----------



## Bee26

Morning girls - well Ive lost 2lb - really happy with that! Aiming for 7 more by Charlies birthday in 4 weeks as I will be seeing all my family and if I hit that target will have lost 2 stone. Ive done 21lb so far. xx
Ahhh peanut - thats so cute, those milestones are so exciting arent they, and no, your not alone, my house is a pig sty - i cant seem to get on top of it.

Good luck this morning ladies.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning!

Good job, Beth :) I did the same. 2 lbs..woooooohoooooo!!!!! Finally after not losing for forever lol.

Peanut,that is so cute..she's developing right before your eyes :D And yes...I definitely find it harder to get the house clean and my house is so tiny. I dunno what I'd do if we lived in the huge one we own lol.

Good luck today girls!


----------



## zzypeg

good morning everyone..peanut thats great go Hana..what a big girl! 
I am so lucky RE the housework as LO is very good when I wash the floor in the front room she just sits on the sofa and watches and when I do the kitchen she is fine in her bouncer for 10 mins with a toy..when I hoover the upstairs, she plays on my bed while i am in that room but when I do the other rooms I just pop her in her cot with a soft toy. but she does have a couple of naps in the day so i get bits done then, it was very hard at first when she was tiny, i used to get nothing done, but we have slipped into a routine together.

well I have only lost 1lb this week, better than a gain but i suppose my FB pictures speak for themselves! lol...need to do more exercise this week but I don't hold out any hope again as my mum is coming down and we always have a burger king when she comes down..Jr. whopper it is then lol! and we are going to see my grandparents and they have cake..lol! and I can't really do my exercise with mum here watching ha ha! 

Beth and Brandy..well done girls that's fab, Beth we are level now!! the race is on lol.
good luck everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps. I am having a new tumble dryer today, woohoo!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Terrilea

Off to weigh myself.....x


----------



## Terrilea

4lb weight loss! :happydance::happydance: This is the most i've lost since the first week!
After weeks of 1lb loss and last week no loss i'm made up! x x x

Well Done to everyone else! x x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats :D


----------



## zzypeg

go go go terrilea..wish I had lost that this week!! but well done, that is fab!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zzypeg

plan of the day........
get dressed, me and mrs madam will have some breakfast (she has had milk already but will have porrigde).
wait until at least 12 for tumble dryer, in the meantime do housework in preparation for the mum visit, so I cam just do a bit of tidying as i go when she's here and not waste our time cleaning.
walk to the PO (3 mile round trip) to post and collect packages.
at some point we will both have lunch.
then pop to tesco (20 min drive..so not exactly popping..lol) to get DH prescription and some little bowls for mrs madam's meals..meant to get them monday but forgot!
then home and more feeding etc...
and the men think we just sit in our PJ's watching jezza all day..lol.

what has everyone else got planned today? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Well done everyone, and Terrilea that is amazing! Share your tips!
I have stayed the same, it's the first time I haven't lost since we started, so a bit disappointed but kind of relieved at the same time, too many treats lately!

I'm not gonna change much for next week, same exercise and calories but no treats and see what happens. If I still plateau I will have to think about making some changes.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well I weighed in and lost 1lb! I still have the 2lb to lose that I gained last week :(
I've woken feeling funny, I'm really dizzy! I've eaten and it's made no difference, I'm scared to pick Tristan up!

I'm so proud, Tristan rolled front to back for the 1st time yesterday!! :yipee:


----------



## Terrilea

choc said:


> Well done everyone, and Terrilea that is amazing! Share your tips!
> I have stayed the same, it's the first time I haven't lost since we started, so a bit disappointed but kind of relieved at the same time, too many treats lately!
> 
> I'm not gonna change much for next week, same exercise and calories but no treats and see what happens. If I still plateau I will have to think about making some changes.

Thanks hun, haven't really got any proper tips!
I have made sure i haven't had any snacks inbetween meals and i have been going to zumba classes and walking as much as i can, i tried on one of my bikinis from my last holiday (size 8) and it made me want to be sick i was bulging out of it that much:blush: and it's made me even more determined! That's all really! x


----------



## Terrilea

It's OH's birthday tomorrow so will be going for meal and drinks and will most prob be abit hungover on sunday and want to eat rubbish so i'm not predicting any weight loss for next week haha xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well done everyone :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning everyone! and well done!!!! some great losses there!
I am with Choc, I too have stayed the same, but am not surprised, I haven't been motivated at all, but its a new beginning!!

Well done to Hana and Tristan too! some fab milestones being reached!

I feel terrible today, got an evil headache, feel so rough! We're taking Holly swimming for the first time later, but am dreading being in my costume! 

I'll be back later when I can focus properly!


----------



## ricschick

ahh its so lovely when they do new things even after 3 babies when jamie does something it is still as exciting!!!

welldone girls on all the great losses and no gains!!! i have lost 2lb this week im so chuffed!!!!!! and im on my period which i thought woukld have made a difference! so ive lost 9lb in total slow and steady which im glad off this is the most i have ever lost and the longest i have ever kept to doing exercise and eating well!!! defo can see a difference now my jeans are loose and ive had to go up one hole on my belt!!
plans for today are to go food shopping hoover the stairs and landing and mop kitchen floor and do some wii fit! have a busy weekend as kids have partys to go to on sat and sun.


----------



## fluffpuffin

^^Well done Claire. 9lbs lost overall is great :)


----------



## zzypeg

well done kian, same as me this week, and claire, 2lb is fab..you have finally broken through your barrier..lol!

well my new tumble dryer came but it needs to go back, as it had got a massive dent in the side!!! what a bum! It is really noisy coz the drum is banging into the dent!! I still am using it though coz I did 3 loads of washing in anticipation of it's arrival and need them dry....lol!! just have to put up with noise! although it has quietend down a little so i think some of the noise was the newness that they said it was the first time i used it!! I will keep using it when DH is at work...coz he will tell me off otherwise, but men just keep the washing coming with no thought of how you are going to dry it and get it returned!! I have to wait for the returns dept to ring me and arrange a new one to come and that one to be taken back!! 

xxxx


----------



## ricschick

zz oh what a pain in the arse!! i cant live without my dryer either!!! 6 people = alot of washing lol


----------



## peanut56

Morning ladies. 
Well done Tristan!! 
Congratulations on the losses! You guys are awesome!


----------



## KittyVentura

I lost 2lbs this week. Woop!

BB - YAYYYY for Tristan! 

Congrats everyone xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Great job girls..no one has gained! (I think?) lol.

so proud of you all :hugs:...heck I'm proud of US all :D :happydance:

been a busy day for me. We're running all over the place for visa/passport stuff...then spent time visiting with the in-laws. Boring lol.

Feeling so broody today on top of everything we're doing..wtf!?

Allie, hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

Camilla, that sucks!!!! It's always such a chore to send something back for repairs!

Yay for Tristan!!! Growing up so fast :D

Terrilea, peanut, claire, kitty...great job...you're all doing so well! :D


----------



## choc

Well done eeveryone a pretty successful week!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

mmm carrot cake lol!

Its my down day and ive done awesome :D!! 2 coffees..and will have dinner soon. Chicken breast again


----------



## choc

Are we loving the carrot cake or should the choc cake return?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I love the carrot cake...but choc IS tradition now, so I vote choc! :haha:


----------



## choc

Ok, 1 vote for choc cake avatar!

I'm off to see a potential childminder now, wish me luck!


----------



## peanut56

I love the carrot cake...but I vote for chocolate cake too!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I vote chocolate! Confuses me when people change :lol:

Thanks Girls, I'm so proud of Tristan, Hubby still hasn't seen him roll, he rolled at his godparents house whilst Hubby was at work! He's determined he will do it again this weekend :lol:

I've had a crap day today and it's take away for tea tonight....I must be better for the rest of the week!

I'm been for blood tests today, my hair is falling out ALOT! I'm getting bald patches :cry: My Dad has Alopecia so my Mum made me go to the Doctors. The Doctor said not to worry too much as it's bristly which means it is growing back :) SHe thinks I may have a problem with my thyroid! GREAT :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg my hair is falling out TONS too!!! It's seriously starting to worry me :( When I shower and comb it out, so much comes out in my hands. I have read it's very common to lose a lot of hair after pregnancy..but its scary!!!!
I hope it's nothing to do with your thyroid and just your body adjusting.

Good luck, choc! SO hard to find a good one these days.


----------



## ricschick

my hair fell out too after jamie thats completely normal and it has grown back now. i hope your thyroid isnt a problem hun!!

choc i vote choc!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey lovelies! wow, you're a bunch of chatterboxes!

I'm feeling much better now but it took pills to take the horrible head away and I hate taking pills!
We took Holly swimming for the first time today, I loved it, and so did she, she was fantastic with massive smiles and not a single moan!! I hated myself in the swimming costume but decided that I would just get on with it as it was all about Holly today and not me! Once I decided that I felt ok and forgot about being self conscious! 
Kian, hope the tests come back ok! My hair is falling out massively too, bloody tons of it!
Choc, I hope the childminder worked out ok! and I think I vote choc cake, it always looks so yummy :haha:
I know I've prob missed loads but my little head won't hold it all!


----------



## choc

And the chocolate cake is back!

Hope everything ok bb.

Childminder was lovely so gonna go with her. So relieved to have it sorted!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Whoop whoop! welcome back choccy cake!! :haha:

Glad she was lovely Choc, its good when the decision is made and you're happy!!


----------



## ricschick

oh thats good choc glad you have that sorted! woohoo for chocolate cake!!


----------



## choc

It's a real weight off my mind, and funny that I was always gonna go for a nursery not childminder, but I've done the opposite!


----------



## ricschick

i bet it is when do you go back to work? it will be nice for him as he will get more one to one attention.


----------



## choc

Yeah exactly, better for him I think! I go back at the beginning of June.


----------



## ricschick

mmmm df is out so what shall i have for dinner????:dohh:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah Claire! am loving the new pic!!!!

I think you should have some beetroot :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Claire, love your siggy pic!!! gorgeous children you have :D Haha beetroot..and lots of water!!!


----------



## choc

Ricschick, you've been busy!
Definitely beetroot. And maybe dairylea?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Just had my 3rd cup of coffee today..soo bad I know! :blush:

I'm watching Jack Osbourne get fit...now I feel so lazy.

Whew it's hot in here..prob buzzing from caffeine lol


----------



## choc

I've been pretty good today. Had a bacon sarnie for lunch but kept in my calorie goals. Just hoping that I start losing again next week and that I haven't hit that 'wall'.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Keep at it..it's bound to come off! The weight can't fight you forever :D


----------



## ricschick

thanks guys xxxx
lol i do love a bit of beetroot!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I haven't had beetroot for a while, I bought more today so gonna have some tomorrow me thinks! it is yummy!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hmmmm..I'm really considering a detox


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Do you detox by purely having nothing but water?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah..I used to do that once a week before I got pregnant. I'd like to a 7 or 10 day detox, but not fasting..just eating only fresh veggies and fruits. Sounds easy but omg..the symptoms you get in the beginning are horrid lol. I just feel like I need one.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

24 hr water fasts are very beneficial tho..I could start with that again once a week!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hmmmm, I think I could do 24hrs, anything longer would be too restricting for me I think, I'd get halfway through the week and need a choccy binge :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol yeah..its insane. I may do one next week :D 

It's getting late here..I better try to sleep! Gnight :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Right, I'm heading off here, have fun lovelies! night x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: posted at same time, night! x


----------



## ricschick

i dont think i would last without food lol when i havent eaten it makes me feel sick.


----------



## ricschick

night night yummy mummies xxx


----------



## peanut56

Night ladies!
It sucks that I'm in such a different time zone! It's not even dinner time here!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning!!

Well, little miss noisy had us awake at 4:50am. Am hoping she naps soon! have had coffee and breakfast in a bid to start my day well. Hope you're all ok today!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning! Although I haven't really slept. We were up every hour last night. I give up and am up for the day. Figures this is the day I need to go to a carnival with the family!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ooooh a carnival sounds good!!! DH is at work now so me and holly are going to have a lazy day, I intend to nap each time she does :haha: then am going to do some 'free step' later, am not in the mood for full on wii fit so some free step to some decent music will do for me!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That sounds good to me! I seriously need to do a home workout daily. I'm terrible at dvds cuz I'm embarassed to exercise in front of DH! :blush:


----------



## choc

ricschick said:


> i dont think i would last without food lol when i havent eaten it makes me feel sick.

I'm exactly the same, I have to eat really regularly or I feel sick.

Hope everyone is ok this morning. Weather looks good, so all have a lovely saturday!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I felt that way at first as well..it's all to do with blood sugar, I think. I did it very slowly..and found that the key for me was to drink lots of water..and have a glass of juice when I felt sicky. It really helped.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ugh. I need a nap so bad! Holly only has 30min naps, by the time I have been to the loo, done bits of housework each nap that means no nap for me because she is awake! Besides, it takes me longer than 30 mins to nod off!!

I've been good, done 2000 steps on free step before Holly decided to get me off there and done 50 sit ups, gonna do some more later.

Hope you're all having a more interesting day than me!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

50 sit ups! I couldn't do that lol. I'm seriously so unfit.

Well I was bad today. The day I hit my lowest weight in a year and I pig out! DH took me to a pasta place. I had an orange fruit smoothie and half a portion of pasta alfredo :blush: Plus 2 pieces of garlic bread!!!!!! Argh, this is now how you celebrate a loss :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw hun! I take it that today is an UD?! 
I have been hungry all day. Water just isn't doing it. Apart from cereal for breakfast and a salad sandwich for lunch, I've also had an apple and 2 oreo's and I just want more! whats gotten into me?!?! Hubby will be home in about 2hrs so dinner then. :munch:
I seriously need an early night tonight but bet I don't sleep!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep, def an UD lol. It will all balance out in the end. I hear ya on the sleep front..really hoping I have a better night. I'm falling asleep here..Abz is asleep but not for long.


----------



## choc

I've been good so far today, but it won't last! I'm going out tonight so will be lots of alcohol and bound to be a burger on the way home. Gonna go massively over my calories! Plus roast dinner and apple pie tomorrow.

Saw loads of amazing goodies in the supermarket today and was literally salivating all the way round, but didn't buy any, phew!

Fab exercise mrs m well done!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks hun!

I was the same walking around Sainsbury's yesterday! far too many easter eggs, cakes and general yumminess! and there was my trolley filled with fruit, veg & belvita's!!!

Enjoy tonight!!! It sounds like it's gonna be a good one!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good job to both of you for resisting!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks, but then I went and ate damn Oreo's didn't i? :rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Lol well it's not as bad as if you bought a LOT of junk and pigged out :D


----------



## choc

Thanks, I will!


----------



## ricschick

ive not had time for my wii fit yet today il try later tho ive been running around allday had to go and get my tax for my car then pop to the shops then had to drop ellie off at a party then pick her up again and in the meantime clean fish tank then we went to the fish place and finally home and slippers on! we have another party tomorrow my brothers little boy he will be 5 so will have to resist cakes and sweets!! been good today tho ive only had toast and a banana and a few crisps. having a roast today tho as we're not in tomorrow. xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow Claire..you stay busy! I guess that's normal for having 4 kiddos lol.

We went to a carnival today..it was pretty lame though..the kids LOVED it. I let my oldest DD stay there for a few hours while we went out to dinner. She chose the carnival over dinner out with the parents..who'da thought :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: fair play to her!! we have a screaming child at the moment, or she was, she is now lay infront of me listening to chimes. odd. she should be in bed!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Abbey is asleep on the couch next to me..but fussing every 15 mins or so..just wakes, cries, goes back to sleep. Prob another long night for us!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah, I get the feeling we may have the same! Holly has finally passed out, have put her to bed but I get the feeling it won't be for long!!! Am gonna grab a drink and then go to bed too, try to get some zzzz's in before she wakes!! 
Hope you're night is better than last night!
G'night :hugs::sleep:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Night girl..hope you get some decent zzz's too! :hugs:

I'm afraid to go to bed ..broken sleep hits me harder than no sleep at all lol


----------



## ricschick

morning girls hope you managed to get some sleep last night!!! well my baby boy is 8 months old today i just cant believe it!!

well plan for today is just had brekkie so am now going to hoover including stairs then wash up put babies bottles in to soak then hopefully do alittle wii fit then do bottles get dressed shower kids and find them something to wear(it a fancy dress party) then off out. whats your plans for today? xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning! We slept till 9!!!!!!!!!!!! It was amazing..although I slept funky cuz she was in bed with us half the night..and my back is sore lol. It's always somethin huh.

Hiya, Claire. Happy 8 months to Jamie! Hope you have fun at the party..sounds like fun for the kiddos :)

My plans today..probably just hanging at home. taking care of bebeh :D Idols will be on today so that'll be a big chunk of my evening :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning!

Aw, happy 8 months to Jamie!!!

Brandy, glad you got some good :sleep: hours in!!!

I went to bed at 10pm, holly woke at 10:10 :haha: but hubby fed her and she fell straight back to sleep again, then decided for the second day in a row that 04:45 was play time! luckily hubby got up with her so I could sleep a bit!

We were meant to be going out for a walk this afternoon with friends and their little boy but its damn raining! so we're gonna make different plans, as soon as my friend gets her ass outta bed and calls me!!!


----------



## choc

Morning! Had a fab night last night, and then a full nights sleep and a lie in thanks to hubby!
I've just planned my food for today on mfp as we are roast dinner and apple pie and I am massively over my calorie allowance again, have been for about 3 days now - ahh! I really need to sort it out. It's just there is no time to exercise on the weekends either.
I. Must. do. better.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah Choc, glad you had a good night!! You've got all week to make up for the calories hun, don't worry!!!

Well we're not going out now as its miserable out there! So chilling and cleaning for me!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

SIL is here..the scarce one lol. She brought me my bday gift (a nice leather bag)..and when I went to hug her, the whole hug and kiss was soooo awkward LOL :blush:. she usually just does a peck on the cheek n thats it, but she went for a hug too...but i pulled away. omg it was just bad. I'll melt into the floor now


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ooooh, uncomfortable!!! I hate situations like that!! It just makes you cringe and want the ground to open up!!!!


----------



## peanut56

Good morning (or afternoon I guess, it's noon here) ladies! I haven't read the pages I've missed, but I ate like a pig all day yesterday :(


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah Peanut, thats a fab new avatar!!!

I want to eat like a pig today. Have resisted so far!


----------



## Newt4

So I finally weighed myself Ive lost 3lb in to months. Husband and I are having a weight loss competition. Whoever loses the most % body weight wins a $150.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oooh, thats a good idea!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mrs Mayhem said:


> Ooooh, uncomfortable!!! I hate situations like that!! It just makes you cringe and want the ground to open up!!!!

Omg it was so bad lol...I still get embarassed thinking about it!

Ooh $150 is a good incentive :D Great idea!

I feel like I've eaten like a pig today too..It was a DD and I was supposed to have 500 cals or less but ended up around 800. Grr. Not gonna redo a DD tho..I get stuck in that rut where I try to make up for it and screw up my whole week. So tomorrow UD..as usual!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good plan Brandy, you don't wanna be stuck in a rut, it's so frustrating!!


----------



## ricschick

'cringe' oh brandy i hate situations like that too poor you!!
mrs m wont holly just lay back down in her cot i dont no how you do it! such early mornings lol x

well we went to my nephews bday party today it started off as a lovely day then my mother turned up un-invited! ive not spoken to her in 6moths as she is a drunk and ive had it all my life and she let me down again and let ellie down so i had had enough! i dont want my children anywhere near her, so she turned up sober so put me right on the spot as i couldnt just leave as it would cause a scene and i didnt want to ruin jacks party and i didnt want to upset my children so i gave it half an hour and left. she is so manipulative and was using the situation and my children she said to ellie when she turned up that she wanted to see them and that she wouldnt drink she said this to a 6 year old ffs!!! so then ellie comes upstairs to me and says nanny said she will be good so then making me look like the bad person to ellie!! i was fumming im so angry!!! so i just ignored her and left!! i was so angry that i just felt like bursting into tears she ruined the day. :growlmad:

sorry a little rant there


----------



## choc

Ahh sorry you ended up having a poo time ricschick. Must be hard not getting on with your mum.

plb, I just ate 800 calories in 1 meal :haha: it was a roast :blush:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw Claire! What a nightmare! Hope you're ok, its horrible when you're put into a situation with no choices about it!!

Nope, Holly will not go back down, once she is up, she is up! Usually she'll have a bottle and play for an hour or so then have a 30min nap. It kills me!!! Its only been the last few days, am hoping that this is her sleep regression and she will go back to usual routine soon!
The real bugger about it is that because I am up longer, I tend to eat more!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Awww claire..that's so crap!!! You're doing the right thing in trying to keep them all away from her, it sounds like.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning ladies!
well Holly let us sleep until 6:30 this morning which was quite nice compared to the weekend!
I've had my coffee and belvita's but haven't planned the rest of the days meals yet!

Whats everyone up to today?
We're going to the first 'settling in ' session at nursery today, basically we leave Holly in the baby room and we go into another room and fill out all the paperwork etc. we'll be there 1.5hrs. Then we go thursday and friday for 1.5hrs and the idea is to leave her there..... am sure there will be tears..... from me!!
Then we have friends coming over this afternoon when we get back, we were meant to go out yesterday all together but a variety of things delayed it so they are coming for a coffee and a natter later!
I'll be around here most of the morning no doubt!!

Hope you all had a good night and have a good day!


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no :( I hope it goes ok!!

So I've had a crap weekend foodwise, I had chinese and wine Friday, McDonalds Saturday and then Gammon and Chips Sunday and some chocolate biccys!

I'm beginning to think my cyst is causing problem, my stomach looks really bloated :( If I press on the left side it hurts :(

The sleeping well didn't last :( Friday was awful! He had 2 night feeds and woke 5 times for his dummy and Saturday was pretty much the same! He has never ever wanted his dummy in bed!? :wacko: Last night was a little better, he had a feed at 12am then 3.30am, he woke at 4.30am moaning, I thought I'll leave him and see what he does. He did self settle without actually beginning to cry!

He's rolled over 3 times now :cloud9: He learnt something else new yesterday too, he now passes a toy from one hand to another! :D


----------



## Natasha2605

I've been majorly MIA from here in the last 2 weeks. It's just been a nightmare. I took ill with a flu bug, then OH took it, then Summer then me again :(

I'm still not feeling 110% but we're getting there.

My diets kinda been all over the place but I'll weigh on friday and see where I'm at :)

Hope everyone's well :hugs: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry you've been poorly :hugs:


----------



## choc

Morning girlies! Glad you had a better night mrs m, sorry about yours bb. Hope Hollys settling in session goes well, I'm dreading all that. Do you go back to work soon then?
Sorry you are poorly Natasha. 

We had an ok night, got dentist today and I hate dentist! I'm scared!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm scared of the Dentist and I'm a Dental Nurse!! :rofl: 
Are you just going for a check up?

We are going to meet the girls from work for lunch....I wonder if I can be good!?


----------



## choc

Yes just a check up but its long over due! Scared about what they will find!


----------



## brunettebimbo

You'll be fine I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## choc

Thanks bb!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks Choc! Yeah, I go back on 4th April. Am not looking forward to it!!!
Hope the dentist goes ok!
I have just done a mad dash with the hoover, putting some washing in and hung some out to dry and made bottles. now time to chill while madam is still asleep, though doubt it will be for long!


----------



## choc

I turned down apple pie and custard yesterday! Still can't believe I did it! I was way over my calorie allowance when I'd planned my food for the day, so I cut my lunch in half and took away the pie and managed to stay within my limit. I'll have some pir another night when I have actually got spare calories!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girlies

Another long night for me..won't whine too much tho. ;)

UD for me, tho yesterday was more of a Mid-day...oh well! It's still early :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Choc, good job on resisting!!! I'm always so proud of myself when I manage that!!! (after the momentarily sulking lol)


----------



## choc

Sorry you had another poo night plb x


----------



## ricschick

sorry girls some have had crappy nights!!! and i hope your feeling better natasha!! welldone choc for resisting once you do it a few times it gets easier lol

well have just done my clare nasir workout only did 30mins as it really knackers you out!!! will get on the wii fit later maybe too!! just a normal day for me today doing the school run etc ellies on a school trip tomorrow to the science museum, ellie and emma have a couple of trips at school this week so hopefully they will be nice a tired when they get home lol and they have to go to school in their pj's on friday for comic relief lol lets hope its sunny!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well Done Choc!!

Went out for lunch I wasn't good but nowhere near as bad as I usually am! BBQ Chicken and Cheese Panini with chips, salad and mayo and a diet pepsi!


----------



## choc

Well done bb! Not toooooo bad!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I normally have a chicken burger and maybe a starter so I think it's a little better! :lol:


----------



## choc

Its loads better!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Much better, Kian :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hello! :hi:

Claire, please please please send me some of your energy! I know I keep saying it, but you have plenty to share it seems! :haha:

Kian, you little star! its lots better! and it sounds yummy yum yum!!

Well all went well at nursery, but thurs and fri will be the hard days as they are the sessions where I have to leave her for 1.5hrs!

We're having chilli for tea and DH is having some nacho's too. I want to resist them but I doubt i will, i love them!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh, and has anyone seen Camilla around? Not seen her on here for a few days!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh man, nachos are my all-time favorite!!!!!!!! Mexican is best..omgomgomgomg 

I've been SO hungry today. Craving all kinds of weird things I don't normally want. Got to have a VERY good down day tomorrow :haha:


----------



## choc

I was wondering where she is too mrs m, hope she is ok?

I had a craving for nachos on saturday night! Mmmm!

Do you know my DH has had a massive juicy rump steak with chips and 2 slices of bread and butter, a chocolate mousse and apple pie and custard! Thats all in the space of an hour. I am so frigging jealous!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

wow..thats just sinful lol


----------



## choc

Tell me about it! and he is so bloody skinny too!


----------



## littlestar85

Looks like you have a well established group here... 358 pages!

Just wondered if you have room for one more??? Decided I really need to finally sort my weight out! I've always been a UK size 14 on my bottom half and my top has always fluctuated between a 10 and a 14. Since having LO I've gone up to a 16 all over and really want to sort it out. I lost my baby weight within 2 weeks of giving birth but have actually gained a fair bit since then due to the appetite breastfeeding comes with! That paired with a lack of time for healthy cooking equals too much fat creeping up on me :-(

Don't know where to begin...

x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:hi:
Welcome littlestar! there's always room for one more in here!! we're a friendly bunch from all over the world (well mainly uk, south africa & canada), we do weigh in on a friday and wii fit challenge on a wednesday of you have a wii! we natter about allsorts and give each other plenty support!!!! There's more info on the first page!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Choc I am v.jealous of your hubby's dinner! soooo unfair!!! am gonna send camilla a message on fb, make sure she's ok!


----------



## Bee26

Hi Girls,
Well I havent been around for a few days as were were away - had a wonderful time but ate like a piggy. Back on it today though and done well. Got my mum staying - shes come back to england to get some help with her mental health and drink problem. Shes only been here 5 hours and shes driving me up the wall. ho hum.
Hope all ok. Charlie has 3 new top teeth and is so grumpy. x


----------



## Newt4

Hi everyone, hope the pounds are a shedding. I cant wait for the wii challenge it will be my first.


----------



## peanut56

What's this week's Wii fit challenge? Sorry, I'm trying to find it in the pages I've missed, but I think I keep missing it! :)


----------



## Newt4

I also dont know. I think I just lost like 4lbs at ice hockey today. Im still out of breath. Hope every one had a good day.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good morning! well, insomnia struck again so I am so tired, I feel like death warmed up!
I don't think a challenge was picked, Claire won last week so c'mon Claire, pick this weeks poison!!!


----------



## choc

Yeah good idea mrs m, let me know if she gets in touch with you. Sorry you had a bad night, i get the dreaded insomnia too. So unfair isn't it.

Welcome littlestar, have you used myfitnesspal.com? Lots of us find it really helpful. I couldn't do this without it!

We haven't picked a challenge yet!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I left her a message but not heard anything back yet, hope she is ok!!


----------



## ricschick

morning you lovely lot and welcome little star i think we are all just doing a calorie controlled diet and exercising! defo join myfitnesspal.com its such a great help!! works out how many cals you need to eat in order to lose!!

hmmmmm challenge for the week?? how about the step plus?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Step plus is good for me!!


----------



## choc

Let me know if you hear anything Mrs m, I don't remember her saying she was going away or anything.

Is step plus where you step on and off the board?


----------



## ricschick

yeah but its the second one the longer one.

i am absolutely BOILING!!! for some reason my heating wont go off!!!! stupid boiler!!


----------



## choc

Oh no. poor you! Maybe you will sweat some calories off!

I'm up for the step plus!


----------



## ricschick

lol thats what i was thinking!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Right, I had never thought of the sweat factor! I am very tempted to strip Holly down to her nappy, crank the heat up and blast!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sweat it out like the pros when they cut weight! lol.

Hi girlies..have been having a pity party for myself..but I'm back :haha:


----------



## choc

Hope you're ok plb xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Right Madam Brandy, this is what I say...

https://drscoundrels.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/No_Pity_Party.jpg

Nah, seriously hun, hope you're ok!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol! ty!! Yeah, I'm doing alright..just feeling sooo homesick and tired of jumping thru legal hoops to get there!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I can't imagine what it must be like, but we send you tons and tons of hugs!

https://i866.photobucket.com/albums/ab230/darkalaric/Gojira%20and%20Other%20Pics/BigHug1.jpg


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fanx!!! <3

By the time we get there..it'll be 2 years since we've seen em! That's tooooooooooo long.

Diet-wise, I'm not doing great lol...was supposed to be a DD..but have had fruit juice and a cupcake DH bought earlier :blush: If I stopped there for the day, I'd be ok in DD cals, buuuuut..everyones going out for pizza tonight. Pretty much scratched today and will have one tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I think you need more of an UD today, trying to do a DD when you're feeling crappy can't be easy! Have pizza with everyone and some family time hun!! Just think of all the catching up you have to do when you get back to USA, you'll have such nice times!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah :D It's going to be awesome!!!!! I get so excited thinking about it lol

Love the pics of Holly on FB..just wanna eat her up!

Cricket it on here..booooooring.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah, thank you hun!! She's been a real smiler this morning, such a good mood! I've just got the lunchtime news on, daytime tv is so boring! Holly is napping, she'll be awake any minute as her bottle is due!


----------



## ricschick

brandy when are you going home? do you have a date? sorry your feeling crappy i agree have an ud and chill with a pizza!!

happy 5months abbey!!

so does everyone pinky swear they will be doing the wii challenge this week?!!!!:bodyb:


----------



## ricschick

those who have a wii fit do you do the body test everyday as it keeps telling me too?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I pinky swear!!!

Nah, I only do a body test about once a week, I really can't be bothered with it every day!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks Claire!
We don't have a date yet, as we're waiting on stupid paperwork to get here from the government so we can get DH's green card sorted out and Abbey's American passport. Such a pain waiting in limbo! But it will probably be another couple of months.

I was dying for the pizza..now I have a vegetarian sushi craving. AHHH!!!


----------



## peanut56

Morning ladies. I pinkie swear I will do the Wii challenge this week!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would pinky swear but I don't have a Wii :(

Brandy I'm sorry things have been so hard :hugs:

I've been extremely crap today foodwise, cheerios, pasta bake (small portion), 2 chicken tikka lattices from greggs, Aero Caramel and a bottle of Dr Pepper! :blush:

OMG I only have 3 more lessons before my driving test :shock: :sick:


----------



## choc

Got about 30 seconds to write a reply!

promise I will do challenge! I don't do body test everyday as it tells you weight and bmi and I only want to weigh in on a friday!

Sorry you are feeling down plb, enjoy the pizza! Happy 5th months Abbey!
Anyone blw? I've asked some ques in the forum but no replies - help! Off to feed Aidan bye!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Wow, that was a speed reply!!
We're not BLW at the minute but plan to do a mixture of TW and BLW when Holly is another month or so older!

Kian, you'll be fab on your test, you know your stuff! Just wait till you're on wheels! and bless ya honey, Greggs is lush!!!!!

Brandy, you made me want pizza. :haha: I don't even really like it that much!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Fot hose who aren't on the FB group, Camilla is fine, her mum is visiting so she has been busy and eating lots :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

that was blatantly meant to be 'for those' not 'fot hose' lol


----------



## choc

phew!


----------



## ricschick

what is BLW exactly? i spoon feed and give him things to hold and eat. x


----------



## peanut56

I'm going to start weaning Hana next week (I'm trying reeeeeally hard to wait until 6 months, but she's getting incredibly annoying to feed and her reflux is driving me insane) but I'm going to start with TW to begin with, but I might switch to BLW or do a mixture of both. I've done a little reading on BLW, but it confuses me a little bit!


----------



## choc

With BLW you do no spoon feeding at all, you put nothing in their mouth for them. They feed themselves and decide how much they want to eat.


----------



## choc

Yes its the same with us peanut, Hana sounds similar to Aidan, he has reflux too and is constantly sick (but doctors won't do anything) and he is getting hard to feed also.

So we are starting at the weekend! So excited!


----------



## peanut56

Oooh I'm jealous! Well, really I could start right now if I wanted, but I'm going to try to wait another week...
Let me know how it goes!!


----------



## choc

Will do!

I thought I knew what I was doing but now I'm not so sure!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girls!

Well i was bad tonight..very bad. Had my fill of pizza for sure lol. Oh well. I'm honestly not bothered :D

I don't do BLW but like Allie, plan to do a mix of both once she's a little older. I have read lots about BLW and just hope I can handle it! I let Abbey suck on a mini biscuit today and it got very soft, so she def couldn't choke..but seeing her gag really scares me. I *know* it's natural, normal, and safe but I can't help it!!! So I'm prob not much help in the BLW area, choc lol


----------



## choc

I am dreading seeing him gag, I really am.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's so hard for me..some say you get used to it..? or that you learn it's safe.


----------



## choc

I'm hoping it won't last long, I'm gonna look at videos of blw on youtube to get me used to it.


----------



## ricschick

jamie was quite a sicky baby too but once i started to wean the sickiness stopped! i dont think jamie would have gotten on with BLW from the start i weaned him at just over 5months as he hand and mouth coordination wasnt very good and would drop any food i gave him lol but now he is bigger he knows he can eat it and is able to control his hands so can keep it to his mouth, i think i would have been concerned he wasnt getting enough lol. what made you decide to dp BLW? xxx


----------



## choc

A few reasons really. I know a lot of children that are terrible eaters even at age 4/5, every meal is a battle, and think with blw there is more chance of this not happening as baby is independent and makes his own choices. He is also introduced to a bigger range of textures and flavours so hopefully will learn to except them quickly.

Also I am a control freak :haha: so I know blw seems a strange choice, but it kind of takes the control away from me from the start. So instead of me stressing that he only had 2 spoons of food today, I have given him the control from the word go and I will have to learn to trust him to take what he wants. Does that make sense?

I want him to be a good independent eater, and like the idea of him sharing family meals round the table with us.


----------



## xnmd1

you do wii fit challanges over here?!

i'm tempted to join you guys but i'm such a glutton ... i'm sitting here eating tacos as i type this :roll:


----------



## ricschick

yeah we do wii fit challenge on a weds lol
feel free to join!!!! xxx


----------



## xnmd1

i'll have to think about it when i finish my tacos :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: taco's are so damn lush!!!


----------



## peanut56

OMG I want tacos. I have my weigh in at Weight Watchers tomorrow, maybe I'll eat them for dinner after the weigh in. :haha:


----------



## xnmd1

maybe i shouldn;t have mentioned tacos in a weightloss group?


----------



## Newt4

Love tacos!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

xnmd1 said:


> maybe i shouldn;t have mentioned tacos in a weightloss group?

I wouldn't worry hun, we talk about all kinds of foods which we shouldn't on diets! we like to keep it real!!!





Morning ladies, I'm a little more awake today, despite Holly getting up at 5:30! I've broken one of my rules though and haven't had brekkie, just couldn't face it this morning!!! 
Its all foggy and cold out there again, so I think me and Holly are gonna have a cosy morning in, I'll do the challenge this morning in one of Holly's miniature naps! then Hubby will be home a bit earlier today so I think we'll go swimming late afternoon, am loving taking Holly swimming!!!
What have you's all got planned for the day?


----------



## brunettebimbo

We had a good night :) Bed 7.30pm, feed 4am then up at 7!

My pregnant friend is coming today, we are just gonna drink tea and gossip! We will pop out and get fruit and veg for Tristan at some point!

Choc I'm TW at the moment but will be going to BLW in a few weeks. I am terrified! He gags on potatoes now and it's so scary! :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Choc, I think it's great you wanna do BLW! At least give it a go, see how you both handle it. Nothing wrong with it at all. You have good reasons :hugs:

Almost 10 here..I've been sleeping on and off..slept all night but I just can't wake up! Need coffee for sure. I had choclate laaate last night..so that screws up my cals for today lol. Will hold off as long as possible for a DD.

Plans for today..watching yalls wii scores :haha: and just hanging around I think. I need to make some phone calls to the embassy..fun fun. And do some grocery shopping later when I can function. LO is awake from her nap and playing with a sock. :D


----------



## choc

Morning all! After screaming when we put him to bed which is very unusual, Aidan slept well and we had a good night!

Thanks for saying that plb about me choosing blw, it's not easy when you have family who don't understand breathing down your neck!

Welcome xnmd1! You can talk about whatever food you like here!

Gonna do wii challenge at about 10am when Aidan back in bed. Then this afternoon I have a meeting with my boss, hoping that goes ok.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hope your meeting goes ok Choc!

So I just rang the Doctors, my bloods are fine :yipee: 
I tried to book Tristan in as I think he has conjunctivitus, they had no appointments until I said what I thought it was and amazingly one popped up!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Choc & BB, glad you guys got good nights!!!

Choc, always keep in mind that you are doing what is best for you and your son, no matter what the people who are breathing down your neck say or think, its your decision and it's a good one!!! Hope the meeting goes ok too!!

BB- Glad your blood tests came back fine! it must be a relief!! Holly had conjunctivitis the other week, hope Tristan is ok!!

Here's my wii score, it's crap today, less than last time and I missed a step because one of my damn cats ran under my feet!!

https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h337/ztd77/DSCF2046.jpg


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Suuuuuuuure, blame the cats! lol..;) Hey I dunno what the score means as I don't have a Wii, but you did good in just doing it! I'm sure you burned some good cals :D Woop woop :happydance:

Choc, I totally understand about having a family that just doesn't "get it"...my in-laws wanted me to give Abbey cereals at 6 weeks to "make her sleep through" sigh. They're VERY old fashioned and VEEERRRY stuck in their ways..but I stood strong. She's mine, and I'll do what I think is best :D You go giiiirl :)

Kian, glad the bloods are ok!! Hope Tristan feels better soon and doc gives him all the get better meds :D


----------



## KittyVentura

Ladies - This Friday is the big weigh in for the month. On Friday can you do your usual weekly weigh in but also confirm total for the month to be added to the front page? If anyone is missing from front page with updates etc can you message me? xx


----------



## choc

Thanks for all the support girls!

Glad all is well bb, hope tristan gets well soon.

Off to do my challenge now, I am rubbish at it!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

good luck, choc!

and yep..will do, kitty..my number will be very low lol..but in my own defense..i gained and lost 5 lbs!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: mine will too. Over the last three weeks I gained 1lb and then stayed the same for 2 weeks. Unless there's a miracle this friday my number will be crap!!!


----------



## choc

The first month seemed so much easier! My number is pretty low too I think!

Right here is the crap score!
 



Attached Files:







SDC11632.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's a TON of steps!!! if that's what it's counting lol


----------



## choc

yeah thats what it's counting! I always think its a bit crap exercise as it is quite slow and I don't feel out of breath or anything afterwards, but I hadn't really thought about it being quite a few steps. I normally use it as a kind of warm up.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It really is..you're working those muscles..very good job!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done Choc! I can't believe I am leading a challenge! It won't last long :haha:

I just had such a nice surprise! I was feeding Holly and the door opened and in walked my dad and his mate! They live like 170 miles away but had to go pick something up from a place nearby here so came for a drink! It was so nice! My mum is well jealous, sent her a pic of my dad with Holly, she didn't know he was coming this way!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hehe, that's so cool! What a lovely surprise :D I bet your mom is sooo jealous lol. Does Holly go to them easily? Abbey has started acting scared and crying if anyone but me, DD, or DH hold her. =/


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Yeah I took a picture and messaged it to mum, she rang back in seconds saying 'what?? how?? he never said he was going near you or I would have come too!!' :haha:
She does go to them easily yeah, to be honest she goes to all my family and friends with no problems, she's always been a sociable little monkey!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol She looks it. Guess mine is gonna be a hermit like her mommy :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: I am a bit of a hermit at times, sometimes I just don't wanna go anywhere or be around people!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol that's me..it's not that i don't like people..I'm just not comfortable around crowds n stuff..

Eeeek..i think Abbeys gums are sore..she is fussing so bad. Very unlike her.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Poor little girlie! Have you got some cucumber? Holly sucked on a piece yesterday as we thought her gums were sore, she didn't eat it but it was nice and cooling


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

No..but Im trying a bottle now...thats what it was!!! Unbelievable cuz she ate 30 mins ago!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah, Holly is like that with a couple of bottles during the day, she always always leaves 3 oz (we have to make them too big because of the gaviscon) but then for a couple of bottles she needs to have that 3oz about 45 mins afterwards!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow, 2 full 5 oz bottles in a span of 1 hr. That's a record for her!


----------



## ricschick

hey guys bb glad your bloods were fine!! and hope little tristans eyes are better soon my lot suffer from it too!!
mrs m what a lovely surprise!! shame your mum couldnt of come too!
sorry if ive missed anything my memory is about 5seconds long!!!
well done my challenge here it is!

well today have done the wii fit for 30mins have hoovered and mopped the floors and have cleaned the car (just the outside of it) and swept the drive. so gonna chill abit now!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Great job, claire! Your energy astounds me still :haha:

I've at least cleaned house today :D and grocery shopping. That's the extent of my exercise


----------



## xnmd1

ok ok , after digesting my tacos, and much thought .. i think I will join in with you girls. 
Maybe you'll be able to help motivate me because motivation is what I certainly lack :haha:

So, Kitty can add me to the list.
I'm going to keep it simple and do able - starting from today I want to lose 10 pounds and that's all. If I can have in done in 10 weeks I will be pleased. I'd like to get my stomach a little flatter as well :)


----------



## peanut56

Good morning ladies!
I haven't done my Wii challenge yet, but I will after my Weight Watchers meeting. I weighed myself on my scale and according to that, I've lost less than half a pound. But I've really UNDER eaten this week (that's very rare for me!) because I've been sick with a terrible cold. :( So maybe that contributed? In my mind, I feel like eating less should mean a bigger loss, but I know it doesn't always work like that! 
Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## xnmd1

tracie, seeing as i'm joining you gals what the hell is the wii fit challang suppose to be? :haha: I better do it now Jarretts still sleeping after his walk


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome xnmd1! Errr..what's your name? Your screen name is hard to type for me LOL
Glad to have you. Wii fit challenges are done on Wednesdays of every week. i think today is stepping? Not sure of the exact name..I don't have wii fit =/

peanut, maybe it's because you were sick! Or water retention, somethin like that. Your undereating will show up eventually! Just don't undereat TOO much, as you know.


----------



## xnmd1

my name's nicole :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Nicole..I'm Brandy, or plb..either way :D

Your lil boy is adooooorable!!


----------



## xnmd1

aw, thank you :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Bleh, might have just blown my down day again!! I'm so mad at myself. This week has been so hard.


----------



## choc

Hi Nicole!
I have read the last3 pages and fogotten what I read! Hope everyone is ok though.

Meeting went well, my official start date back at work is 8th June, for 6 weeks then it's the summer holidays so get another 6 weeks off (I'm a teacher!) how jammy is that! Also she told me I am now on the senior leadership team! Scary!


----------



## choc

what did you eat plb?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I had a hotdog and a few chips lol.


----------



## choc

Mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

And then a few jelly beans DD had..a handful of frosted flakes because of a damn craving..and now a granola bar cuz IM STARVING! I feel pregnant :haha:


----------



## choc

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:hi: Hey nicole, welcome! the wii fit challenge this week is advanced step. whoever wins gets to choose the challenge next week!

Brandy, fair play to you! hotdogs are bloody hard to resist!!

Choc, glad you got everything sorted!!!!

Peanut, hope all goes well at WW!

Claire, yet another energetic day!!! well done on step!!

Well we have been swimming again, Holly loved it again and was in for an hour! she'd have gone longer but it was getting close to feed time so we got out. I love watching her in the pool! and managed to get a few sneaky laps in myself while hubby was with her.
Hope you're all having a good night!


----------



## xnmd1

Mrs Mayhem said:


> :hi: Hey nicole, welcome! the wii fit challenge this week is advanced step. whoever wins gets to choose the challenge next week!
> 
> Brandy, fair play to you! hotdogs are bloody hard to resist!!
> 
> Choc, glad you got everything sorted!!!!
> 
> Peanut, hope all goes well at WW!
> 
> Claire, yet another energetic day!!! well done on step!!
> 
> Well we have been swimming again, Holly loved it again and was in for an hour! she'd have gone longer but it was getting close to feed time so we got out. I love watching her in the pool! and managed to get a few sneaky laps in myself while hubby was with her.
> Hope you're all having a good night!

thanks! we'll call my advanced step skills a fail, lol.

I can't wait to go swimming with LO. I'm going to join a swim class for babies 3-9 months, its called bibs and bubbles lol. I've got to wait though untill the end of April for the new classes to start though


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw, bibs & bubbles sounds so cute!! Jarrett will probably love it, its so cute having them bobbing up and down in the pool!!!


Ladies, you have to check this link out, it made me giggle!
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160559216667&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP%3Awatchlink%3Atop%3Aen#ht_1554wt_1017


----------



## xnmd1

:rofl: he must've uploaded that bear by mistake


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol how funny!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Mrs Mayhem said:


> Aw, bibs & bubbles sounds so cute!! Jarrett will probably love it, its so cute having them bobbing up and down in the pool!!!
> 
> 
> Ladies, you have to check this link out, it made me giggle!
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160559216667&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP%3Awatchlink%3Atop%3Aen#ht_1554wt_1017



Sorry to gate crash - ever seen listing about a renault clio i think it was on ebay?

Damn that was 1 hell of a funny listing lol!


----------



## choc

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ricschick

lol what an idiott!!! lol
how did you get on peanut at ww?
welcome nicole!
choc glad everything is sorted for you!! 
brandy you naughty girl lol bet it was worth it tho!!

ive just had sausages mash and beans yummy!!!!


----------



## choc

I had apple pie and custard - whoops! 300 cals over my allowance now.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol seems we all fall off the wagon together!


----------



## xnmd1

I did particularly good today :D .. its my first day though lmao

LO and I went for a 20 minute walk this morning and I did an hour 15 mins on the wii fit

peanut how was WW?


----------



## peanut56

Hey ladies,

WW wasn't too bad - lost 1.2. :) Definitely better than I thought! I'm 0.6 away from 20 pounds, so hopefully I can get there next week!
I haven't done my Wii Fit yet...I'm still really sick so I don't have a lot of energy. Taking care of a baby while sick sure is hard!
Maybe count me out of the challenge this week...I just don't know if I'll have the energy to do it today. Sorry guys! :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Awesome! Glad someone is doing well :D

Great job, peanut...1.2 is wonderful. I'm jealous :haha: Hope you feel better very soon :hugs:


----------



## choc

Well done on another great loss peanut, sorry you are so poorly though, get well soon xx

When I went on wii fit today it said my deadline for my goal is this friday! I'm never gonna lose 3lb! Oh well. They say it gets harder the closer you get to the right weight don't they.


----------



## ricschick

welldone peanut dont worry about the challenge get well soon! x

only 31 cals over not bad:happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It def is harder then, choc! You have done sooo well though


----------



## ricschick

going to bed ladies night night! xxx


----------



## Bee26

Hey ladies - soo much to read so will catch up tomorrow.
Got my mum staying so not on hardly at all, but will weigh in on Fiday - doing well this week as sooo busy running around after my crawling and grabbing everything son! Had to go and buy a home safety kit today as hes in all the cupboard doors, plug sockets and cat bowls!! Its great fun though - and hes saying cat and showing us his hands when we ask them where they are. and feet.
Hope your all ok girls - have I missed anything big? xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

MummyToAmberx said:


> Mrs Mayhem said:
> 
> 
> Aw, bibs & bubbles sounds so cute!! Jarrett will probably love it, its so cute having them bobbing up and down in the pool!!!
> 
> 
> Ladies, you have to check this link out, it made me giggle!
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160559216667&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP%3Awatchlink%3Atop%3Aen#ht_1554wt_1017
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to gate crash - ever seen listing about a renault clio i think it was on ebay?
> 
> Damn that was 1 hell of a funny listing lol!Click to expand...

:haha: I remember one about a car, basically saying it was a piece of crap etc, it did the rounds on FB a while back, they proper make me laugh!


Well done Peanut!!

So is there anyone else to do the wii challenge??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Bedtime for me..LO is finally down!

gnight chicks :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Night Claire!

:hi: Hi Beth! Hope you're having fun!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Night Brandy!! :hugs:


----------



## peanut56

Night!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning girls!

so tired this morning..just got DD off to school. Gonna try to sleep more (ha riiiiight!) Had a tiny pancake with DD..planning on having a GOOOOOD down day for once lol. This week is pretty much shot..but I'm so determined.

Hope you all had a good night :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning! Hope you're managing to get some more sleep Brandy!! I'm feeling surprisingly awake, gonna chill this morning then have to take Holly for the first session at nursery where I have to leave her! Its only 1.5hrs but am gonna hate it!!! 

Did I win the wii challenge??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I think you did!

No more sleep for me..was doing a bit of studying (and playing cityville :haha: ) and now LO is awake and ready for her fruit!

Awwwww..that's gonna be a long 1.5 hrs for you! But she will love it :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

whoop whoop! I've never won one before! yay!!! :yipee:

Now now Brandy, building houses & businesses does not constitute studying :haha:

It is gonna be sooooo hard to leave her. You're right, she will love it, and I've decided that I just have to take a deep breath and look forward to the cuddles when I pick her up! I could stay in the building and have a coffee but that for me would be worse, If I were to hear her cry I would freak out, so am gonna bite the bullet and go to the shops instead and have a nose around for a bit.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's really nice..to walk around shops all alone..that's something I NEVER get to do lol. I know its hard, but you will both adjust! You more than her..I'm sure she'll be absolutely great :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks hun, I'll be brave!!


----------



## choc

Morning everyone, hope we are all well. 

plb sorry you didn't get a lot of sleep.

mrs m good luck at nursery! It'll be me soon so know how you feel.

Aidan is getting a cold, he has had one before and I just gave calpol if he needed it, but this time his nose won't stop running! I look away for a minute and when I look back he has snot running right down to his mouth! Anything I can give to stop a runny nose?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww choc..sorry to hear that Aiden is poorly. I'm not sure what meds are available there, so I'm not much help! Hope he feels better soon.

Apologies for always whining about no sleep!!! I know I say it alot lol. But I wouldn't change it at all :D

I'm so nervous about daycare too...I really dunnow how I'm gonna handle that! Or how SHE will...she's already got major stranger anxiety.


----------



## choc

Thanks! Daycare is so scary, glad I've go mine sorted and am happy with it.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

yes! I'm sure that's a huge weight off your shoulders


----------



## choc

It really is. :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hmmm, I'm not sure what can be done about a runny nose! I know it can be suctioned when blocked, would it work with runny too?

Brandy, daycare might just help her with the whole stranger thing, it might be hard in the very beginning but she'll soon become a sociable little bunny!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Suctioning could definitely help..sorry,I was only thinking meds lol


----------



## choc

Thanks for that xx


----------



## choc

Forgot to say :

Congratulations Mrs Mayhem!
Step plus champion!​

I don't know how to do the trophy, sorry! But make sure you make one!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw, thanks Choc! xx
I shall make myself a trophy in a short while :haha:

I'm just having a bit of a crisis of confidence about nursery this afternoon!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh yes! Congrats!!!! :D :D :D :D 

https://www.yourspacelayouts.com/Glitters/Congratulations/images/congrats9.gif


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thank you!! loving the medal!!


----------



## choc

You are bound to have a confidence crisis, it is only natural. 
I teach young children (not babies though!) and usually even if they cry at first when left they are usually fine after 5 minutes. Also why don't you ask the nursery if it is ok to ring them, say 15 mins after you've left just to check she has settled ok, it may make you feel better?
Last thing, I know this sounds harsh but it is actually better for them if you leave as quickly as possible when dropping them off if they are upset, hanging around makes it worse. Don't hate me!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I agree with choc, sometimes its best to do it quickly..like a band-aid! big :hugs:...you can do this!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks Choc. I think the only way I can do it is to go quickly. Right now though all I want to do is cancel it but I know that won't help anything!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks Brandy, am thinking band-aid :haha:


----------



## choc

Be strong, tink of it like this, you have no choice but to do it someday because of work. So better to start now, than be upset on your first day back. Got to go now, big hugs and good luck xxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thank you. I will do it, because I have to. Its the same again tomorrow and then when we get back from my parents house she will have 2 full mornings that week then its back to work I go the week after so at least I have to do it 4 times before going back to work, surely I should be ok then?!?!?!?!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You should be! It will get easier as you both get used to it. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ugh. Time is going so slow. I need it to go quick then I can just get it over with. we're not due there until 2pm


----------



## brunettebimbo

Allie I'm sure she will be fine! I was awful for my 1st driving lesson, I had to leave Tristan at home for 2 hours with my best friend, his godmummy. It was horrible, I kept looking at the clock whilst out but when I got home he was happy as Larry! He probably didn't even realise I'd gone! :lol: Each time got a little easier, don't get me wrong I can't wait for cuddles when I get back though!

Choc have you tried steaming Aiden? Run the shower and sit in there with him. I know his nose is runny but it may clear it quicker IYKWIM?


----------



## peanut56

Morning! Congrats on the win, Mrs. Mayhem. 
:hugs::hugs: I can imagine it must be so hard for you to leave your LO!!
Can I ask you ladies a question? :flower:
Hana hates tummy time. She's always hated it. We got her one of those tummy time mats and that helped...she's progressed to the point where she will tolerate it for longer amounts of time, but still not very long. After a maximum of 10 minutes (but on average, probably more like 5) she'll start crying. She won't try and roll herself over to her back, she'll just cry. What should I do? I'm worried that she's never going to crawl! I don't want to just leave her crying (which I don't) but I also want her to learn to roll (she's rolled, but it's not a consistent thing at all yet) onto her back when she's tired of being on her tummy. Ahhh I feel so frustrated.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tristan hates it too and if I'm honest I don't put him on it much because I can't stand to see him upset.....he lasts about 2 minutes at the most. 10 minutes is pretty good :)

Tristan rolled for the 1st time on Thursday and now pretty much does it each time I put him on his tummy. Don't worry Hana will crawl, she will do it when she is ready :)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Heya

Well, we are back, I hated it. Holly loved it. But my fab hubby is a star, he managed to leave work early so when I pulled up at the nursery with her he was already there! So that helped having him with me! 

Peanut, Holly also hates being on her tummy and its not often we do tummy time, certainly not every day, she's another screamer! The way I figure it is that she'll just get on with getting on her front and crawling one day when she is ready!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Abbey tolerates it pretty well..I think it's just a baby thing..each one is different kinda thing! Give her time..she will definitely learn! 10 minutes is really great..Abz doesn't do long bouts like that


----------



## xnmd1

Jarrett is the same , hates tummy time. I don;t even do it every day because I know he'll just cry untill I pick him up. I doubt it even lasts 2 minutes.


----------



## choc

Glad it went ok mrs m! Each time will be easier.

Aidan doesn't like tummy time either but constantly rolls on to it and tries to crawl. He will be much happier on his tum when he can move!


----------



## Newt4

Argg so I wanted to do the wii challenge but my batteries on my board were dead and it took all day/night to charge them. So instead I did 20mins on the elliptical and cardio and yoga flex on ten minute trainer. I also had a glass of juice and a pop so minus the 20 mins on the ellipitcal lol

Anna used to hate tummy time but now loves it. She has 20 mins of tummy time in the morning and about 20 mins right before her bed feed. Just stick with it and she will soon discover she can move lol.


----------



## peanut56

Thanks everyone. It sure would be nice if I could go just one day without worrying about something! :haha:


----------



## choc

I know how you feel peanut, I am constantly being told, stop worrying!


----------



## ricschick

ahh glad it went well mrs m at the nursery!! and welldone for winning the challenge!!

jamie doesnt like it either to be honest i dont really bother with it, i dont think i did with lucy either once they can discover they can roll by themselves they will do it in their own time, i just put him on his playmat and he rolls and turns as much as he wants. 
havent had time for the wii today but have been out and went shopping so that will have to do. shepherds pie for dinner, and the weigh in tomorrow!!


----------



## ricschick

trust me when you have your second you'll worry less about the little things lol xx


----------



## peanut56

^^ I sure hope so! :)


----------



## choc

How is everyone feeling about weigh in tomorrow? Hopeful? or dreading it?!


----------



## ricschick

im always a little nervous incase what i have done doesnt show on the scales!! good luck to everyone tho!!!


----------



## peanut56

Good luck tomorrow ladies! I'm sure you'll all do just fine. :)


----------



## xnmd1

peanut you're practically 20% through your goal (of losing 100 pounds!!) already. That is soooo good


----------



## KittyVentura

Guys, 

Can I ask you all a favour? I'm finding it hard to keep up with everything while having Fin needing much more attention and baking a lot more etc. If you see nay posts from people wishing to join can you welcome them as normal but also ask them PM me so I can keep track and keep that front page up to date?

Also do you think it's fair that after the updates tomorrow I remove from the front page any members that haven't updated in the 2 months here so far? 

Thanks guys xx


----------



## peanut56

xnmd1 said:


> peanut you're practically 20% through your goal (of losing 100 pounds!!) already. That is soooo good

Thank you! :happydance: 

Kitty - i think it's probably fair to remove anyone who hasn't updated.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girls! My internet was off last night..I was going nuts without bnb lol. :hugs:

Hope you're all well today..big weigh-in day, blah!! 

Kitty, will do hun. And yeah, I'd remove anyone who hasn't been active in the past 2 months.


----------



## Newt4

Kitty- I messaged you my info


----------



## Bee26

Hiya girls - Ive weighed in and lost 3lbs!! woohoo! Thats 24lbs so far, so im well happy.
Good luck today everyone xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Down 1 lb for the week...1.6 lbs for the month (LOL!)

I had gained and lost 5 lbs through that month tho..darnit!!
Next month will be a bigger number :D


----------



## zzypeg

good morning ladies!!!!!!!!
well here I am..back on form and 2lb heavier than when you last saw me..lol! well I had expected 3 TBH so not too bummed! so Kitty I have lost a whopping 2lb!! that's crap but this week the weight gain is sponsored by Nandos, Pringles, Macdonalds, Burger King and good old home cooked grub!! so I have decided that with today's weight in mind, monday is the start of a new diet...I have had a week's holiday and after the weekend, it's back to work!! good luck ladies I hope you have done better than me..lol.

well done Bee.......you have well and truly overtaken me..we were about level for a week there too! 

be back later.got millions to tell you all, nothing really interesting but I haven't bored you for a whole week..get your duvets girls lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

yay!!! Glad to have you back :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning!

Kitty, that sounds fair enough to me!!

Bee, WELL DONE!!!!!! Thats a fantastic total so far! I'm well jealous! :haha:

Camilla, Good to have you back chick!!!

Well done to everyone who has lost, and Camilla, sod it, you had a good time!!!

I am down 2lbs today but as I put on earlier in the month my grand total for the month is.....

wait for it.....

1lb!! :haha: thats it. Hey ho, it's onwards and upwards!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's ok..We will kick some butt for Aprils total!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

You're damn right we will!!!


----------



## zzypeg

well except for beth..so far we have all definatley plataeud (sp) i believe that is the correct term for naughtiness...lol!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: we have been naughty haven't we! But I'm happy that my new rules have led me to loose 2lbs this week, if only I had been good for the start of the month :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am now back upto the weight I joined this group at :doh:

MUST TRY HARDER! I have been crap this month I've not tried at all!

So Kitty........I've lost 0lb!


----------



## zzypeg

oh dear...this is a poor excuse for a weight loss group....lol!! Allie, what are your new rules...I need some new rules!! xxxxxxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Ok so, I lost 1lb this week making my loss for the month 6lbs. 

Congrats on the losses loves - any loss, no matter how small is STILL a loss and you should all be proud xx


----------



## zzypeg

WooHoo...go Kitty, well done..you are a loser..lol! good month for you xxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good job Kitty!

lol We're all still learning :haha: I agree though..any loss is greeeeat! (and even zero loss which = zero gain!) ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't be proud when I gained everything I lost the first month :rofl:
I am shit!!

I don't know what's wrong with me, I hate the way I am yet I have zero willpower!

Did I tell you all I had Dominos last night? :blush:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

zzypeg said:


> oh dear...this is a poor excuse for a weight loss group....lol!! Allie, what are your new rules...I need some new rules!! xxxxxxx

Have a look on the first page of my weight loss journal, they are all on there!

Kian, I'm beginning to think you have a dominoes addiction :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: If only it contained 0 calories!


----------



## choc

wait for me! i'm off to weigh now..................


----------



## charlotte-xo

morning ladies..wow ive neglected this wl group :cry: well ive managed to shift a measley lb lol...and im guess thats just going to go straight back on later because lsat night i had a chinease and a chocolate eclair :blush: i dont even like chocolate eclairs :shrug: but i just had to have it!!
well done on your losses girlies. I need to get on a different diet me thinks. i seem to do really well for like 2-3 days and then think oh ill just have a slice of cheesecake seen as ive done so well and then i have that and then move onto biscuits and tea :sick:

must stop scoffing rubbish food. anyone got any reccomendations for diets.
Im also going to be ordering that p90x fitness programme after reading about it in gs. Looks super hard but i really need to shift this weight its starting to really get me down now :cry:

on top of all that alfies started waking up at 5 in the morning after getting up previous to that 3-4 times for a feed i am nakered!! hes also got his jabs this after noon which i am dreading !! 

<3


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Kian, I can only wish it contained 0 calories!!!

Hey Charlotte, aw bless you, it sounds like you're going through it all at the minute with Alfie! Holly has been the same, waking at stupid hours of the morning ready to play! Its shattering isn't it!
Whats the p90x? I haven't heard of that before!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: I hope his jabs go ok.


----------



## choc

I've lost 2lb, yay! 1lb away from my first goal of losing a stone! So thats 5lb loss for the month.

Well done all the losses girls, good work.

Sorry you are finding it hard charlotte have you tried myfitnesspal?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done Choc! Fab stuff!!!

I forgot to say about his jabs Charlotte! Hope they are ok!!!!


----------



## choc

They talk abouy p90x on mfp. What is it?


----------



## RedRose

Hello beautiful mummies and bubbas :hi:

Well I have been totaly awol this month and the diet went out the window. I was fully gearing up for weighing this morning and coming back in here with my tail between my legs, but for some inexplicable reason my weight is the same as this time last month? :wacko: Very pleased with that none the less as I was convinced I would have put on 5lb at least.

But I am sorry I haven't been around. :hugs: Please can I come back? :flower:

I've just had a super quick catch up and bloody well done those who have powered on this month and are losing that weight. To those who have plateaued or gained, fear not dudes. You can do it! We can def all do it together. :hugs:

Good luck those who haven't yet weighed! :thumbup:

On a separate note- my bubba Lily has a cows milk and suspected soy allergy. Sooooo it means that mumma can't have any of those things either as she is breastfeeding! And I can't stop the breastfeeding just yet as Lily wont have the prescription formula at all. To be fair, it tastes like beef and I wouldn't drink it.

So my diet is suprisingly limited just from cutting those things out. No chocolate, no butter, no cakes, biscuits, most breads, yoghurt, cheese, ice cream, no dairy alternatives because they pretty much all have soy.

What on earth do I eat ladies? I have mostly been snacking on jelly babies and gummy sweets :blush:

Anyway, probably a blessing in disguise for the ol diet.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well Done Choc :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Rose I've no idea :shock:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Heya Rose, welcome back!! Aw, poor little lilly! I have no idea what on earth you can eat though!!!!!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

mrs mayhem----yes its deffinately shattering he wakes up with wide eyes shouting and babbling lol..helll then just lay there grabbing my face and shouting until i take him down stairs lol..hes a monster :haha:

p90x is a real extreme workout but you get fab results from it been reading through all the success stories, its looks really intense though and im such a wuss!!

P90X® is a revolutionary system of 12 sweat-inducing, muscle-pumping workouts, designed to transform your body from regular to ripped in just 90 days. Your personal trainer, Tony Horton, will keep you engaged every step of the way, and you won't believe your results!

oo :bodyb: im hoping this will be me after i try it :rofl: i showed oh last night and he was like :shock: youll never be able to do that i really want to try it but its quite alot of money so need to have a serious think.

what diet are you doing at the minute, im just trying to eat healthily but failing miserably lol...need some suggestions..

<3


----------



## RedRose

Thanks girls, yeah me neither :dohh:

Last night I had pasta with chargrilled veg and salad. Tonight I'm making salmon and prawn risotto with no butter.

I requested a catalogue of all dairy free products from my local supermarket (Waitrose) and it arrived yesterday. Unfortunately it's not soy free also, so I will need to check but there's quite a long list of what I can have.

Apart from the cake and biscuit section. All I can have is...... low fat rich teas, almond macaroons and stem ginger cake. Not the most enticing selection.... :dohh:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg, do other foods even exist?? lol

p90x is a really popular workout in the states..check it out on youtube sometime, I think they'll have it. But it's a MAJOR muscle builder/fat cutter..very high energy, very high power..but they say you get amazing results. My brother was doing it for a while. there are diff programs for men and women. I'd do it..but I'm way too lazy lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Charlotte, DH downloaded all the vids at one point..he watched 1 and quit :haha: You can do it tho!!!! SOOOO many people have done it and loved it. I can't wait to hear how it goes if you do :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

That sounds like a bad selection Rose!!!

Hmmmm Charlotte, I think that p90x sounds a bit much for me!!! I decided that diets don't work for me so I made myself some rules, they are on the first page of my weight loss journal (link below) and they have done me well over the last week! Am also doing some tonight exercises that Brandy has suggested along with my wii fit and walking and stuff.


I don't know why I am here online, I have tons to do, we're heading off to my parents house tomorrow for a week and I haven't done a thing to prepare!


----------



## choc

Charlotte I'm just doing mfp and my exercising on my wii x


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG just looked on youtube, this woman looks amazing!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tNvhiMH1Ic

It looks hard :shock:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIpSoMgTsaw


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Here was my suggestion...doing a few of these each time you do something..say go to the bathroom, do these before you walk out....or if you go to the fridge to get something to eat, do these before you eat it! If you manage to do that throughout the day..it can add up to a huge amount of workout by the end!

I'm starting with these 2 for now. They targe the legs/butt..and then upper body, arms/chest!

And they're fairly easy. They definitely work..I can feel the soreness in my muscles from doing em yesterday! :D

https://www.sparkpeople.com/assets/exercises/Single-Leg-Squats-with-Chair.gif

https://www.sparkpeople.com/assets/exercises/Wall-Pushups.gif

I am doing 1 set of 10 reps each time..so that i don't get crazy tired afterwards but they add up during the day. 
Aiming for 10 sets per day...maybe more if I get ambitious. Done 3 sets already but I've been up since 6:30 lol


----------



## KittyVentura

OOh ladies - Just so you know I'll be updating the front page all in one go tomorrow once everyone has updated. xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's my problem....no motivation to exercise :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thats my problem too, Kian..thats why Im fitting it in my day in tiny increments lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: I've none to do that either!


----------



## Terrilea

No weight loss for me this week i've stayed the same, i didn't expect a loss after losing 4lb at the last weigh in. Well Done to everyone else! We're all doing great!

My countdown for my holiday is now on, i go on the 17th May so less than 2 months away now. Need to be very strict over the next 8weeks!!xx

ETA: Kitty if you're updating i've lost 14lb since starting the group. I've gone from 12st4lb to 11st4lb....... 8lb 1st month 6lb 2nd month xxx


----------



## ricschick

hey girls so much to read so sorry if i forget things lol welldone on all the losses and if you gained a little atleast you had fun doing it:haha:
well ive lost 1lb this week so happy with that so that makes my loss for the month 4lb so last month must have been 6lb . im really starting to see a difference my back fat has gone:happydance: and i got into a pair of jeans yesterday that didnt fit before they would literally hurt me to wear and now fit perfectly!

poor you hun with not being able to eat dairy and soy i hope you find somethings you can eat!! maybe try and make things from scratch and avoid those ingredients.
will lily grow out of it? bless her!
thanks for the exercises brandy will do those:thumbup:


----------



## ricschick

funny tho i weigh a lb less when im naked lol but i stick to my normal weighing routine lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

What we all upto today? I'm bored already and it's only 10.15am!
We have no plans for the first time this week and I know Tristan will get frustrated if we stay in all day!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Claire..I always weigh in my undies..after my morning pee..before anything to eat or drink :haha:

Just cleaning house today, Kian...my usual! Baby is in her walking ring, but that won't last long. She just had butternut and spit half of it on me in the process. Had my breakfast and coffee. I've changed from Alternate Day Dieting to trying to eat the recommended 1200 cals per day and do a little exercise. It's so strange for me!!!


----------



## choc

I love fitting into my jeans again! Not long ago I my size 14's were uncomfortable, now they are a little big so I bought a pair of size 12's yesterday! :happydance: Haven't had size 12 jeans in a few years now!

Going to a friends for lunch today, her little boy is a month older than Aidan.

We are starting blw tomorrow, so excited!


----------



## brunettebimbo

How come you decided to swap Hun?

I'm going to attempt to get a cleaning mission on the go, it's just so boring! I want to give the house a right good going over! It's not bad but needs dusting and the floors sweeping and mopping! I'm on top of the washing apart from the stuff that needs putting away so that's one job less :)

I think I'll do the house then take Tristan out with our dog Keira, the weather is quite nice here :) Apart from that we are going to have a lazy day I think! I've put some comfy clothes on and Tristan is going to wear his tracksuit so we are having a comfy day! :) He needs his morning nap but isn't showing any signs of giving in! He is knackered though bless him.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well Done Choc!

I'm in 10-12 at the minute but want to be a "perfect" size 10! I hope I find my motivation and will power soon!

We are going to bring BLW in but not sure how? I've started giving him Baby Rice Cakes and Carrot Stick Crisps but not sure how to actually bring his meals into it?


----------



## choc

Tomorrow and for a couple of weeks I am just gonna give him fruit and vegetable sticks I think. And porridge for breakfast. When he is 6 months I will start giving him more of what we are eating I think.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't understand how they eat it without teeth IYKWIM?
Will you put his prrodge infront of him and give him a spoon?


----------



## RedRose

Well done losers!!

We are off to baby gym this morning. It's really good, lily loves it cos she's allowed to climb on everything! Then I think my mum and dad are coming round this afternoon. We have a really quiet weekend planned although I do need an eye test cos I'm like mr magoo at the moment!:haha:


----------



## choc

brunettebimbo said:


> I don't understand how they eat it without teeth IYKWIM?
> Will you put his prrodge infront of him and give him a spoon?

Their gums are quite strong, and as long as the veg is soft enough they can gum it to get bits off.

With the porridge I am going to preload a spoon and hand it to him at first. He probably won't get it in his mouth though. Or yes just leave them with the spoon or let them use their hands.

It's gonna be messy!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kian, I decided to switch because I was just WAY too hungry..I was able to have a good down day for several months before my pregnancy but afterwards it's proven to be very very hard for me! So I'm going to just try the regular eating healthy...go figure lol.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Choc that's gonna be so fun!!! can't wait to hear how it goes :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Wow, it has just took an hour to get Holly to sleep. She will be awake within half an hour guaranteed! 
Choc it sounds like you're in for a messy weekend but it will be fun!!!

Today I NEED to pack! we take so much stuff with us! Holly is back at nursery for an hour this afternoon and today I am feeling ok about it! well, so far anyway :haha: so while she is at nursery I am gonna have a blitz with the hoover and get some packing done!


----------



## choc

I'm bricking it a bit about the porridge, maybe I am being a little ambitious!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Just give it a go, you can always adjust as you go along if you need to!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Allie Tristan's been the same! He's just gone down now but I bet he's up soon!!

Choc I am bricking it about BLW too! I've just been reading about it online and it sounds scary! :shock:


----------



## choc

Yeah exactly!

Doing my shopping list for next week, whats everyone got on the menu?


----------



## ricschick

i think thats a good idea brandy as hopefully you will have more energy too hey its working for me!:thumbup:
good luck choc for tomorrow i cant wait to hear how it goes!xx
not upto much today need to get some motivation to get up and do abit of housework but just cant be bothered today! ellie and emma went to school in their pj's today and dressing gowns lol for comic relief! whiched they loved so morning routine was a little easier this morning and hey they will already be ready for bed lol (just kidding)


----------



## choc

brunettebimbo said:


> Allie Tristan's been the same! He's just gone down now but I bet he's up soon!!
> 
> Choc I am bricking it about BLW too! I've just been reading about it online and it sounds scary! :shock:

I am bit scared about the gagging and stuff but apart from that I'm ok!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Its a pain isn't it Kian!!!

There's nothing on my menu for the next week as we're off to my mum and dads! so its mum's cooking, yum yum!!!


----------



## ricschick

yeah food ideas would be great really bored of our dinners lately!


----------



## choc

So far I've got:
pasta with philadelphia and pesto sauce,
fish cakes,
chicken and leek pie, 
and maybe a thai green curry.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I make the same thing week in week out! I find food shopping can be really expensive :(

We eat alot of mince, things like chilli, spag bol, shephards pie etc
We also have things like curry, stir frys, potatoe wedges, stew, corned beef hash etc.

Yeh Choc the gagging is going to be the most scary bit I think, I'm terrified of him choking!

I was recommended this book - The Baby-led Weaning Cookbook: Over 130 delicious recipes for the whole family to enjoy. Has anyone bought it?


----------



## choc

Thanks the dinner ideas! I've ordered the book but it hasn't arrived yet. Should come tomorrow or monday, I'll let you know what it's like.


----------



## brunettebimbo

The The Baby-led Weaning Cookbook: Over 130 delicious recipes for the whole family to enjoy?

Brill! That would be good, I already have like 6 weaning books so don't want to buy another if it's not any good :)


----------



## choc

brunettebimbo said:


> The The Baby-led Weaning Cookbook: Over 130 delicious recipes for the whole family to enjoy?
> 
> Brill! That would be good, I already have like 6 weaning books so don't want to buy another if it's not any good :)

Yep, thats the one. I'll let you know!


----------



## ricschick

pasta with philadelphia and pesto sauce yummy might have to try this one!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just tried Tristan with Melon and Banana and he was quite good!! The banana was a bit scary though, he chewed a bit off but he managed to chew and swallow it!
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1347.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3









IMGP1353.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3









IMGP1352.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I was craving tuna last night..I had tuna mixed with a bit of mayo and mustard..all in a bowl with a lot of lettuce..it was gooooooooood! I want it again tonight lol 

i know not many people would like that :haha:

And the total cals were under 250 :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww he looks so happy! I see your tv is constantly on cartoons too lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh it is! Baby TV!
I feel bad but he is obsessed!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I have Mickey on here alllllll the time..she watches a bit, and plays a bit..then watches lol. I don't feel bad..she enjoys it :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Mmm that tuna sounds good! 
We're a tv house too, she has baby tv and music channels on mainly! She watches a bit when we're not playing and I wanna get some stuff done!


----------



## ricschick

yum brandy that sounds lovely!!!
ah welldone tristan is he 5months today? if so happy 5months xxx


----------



## choc

ricschick said:


> pasta with philadelphia and pesto sauce yummy might have to try this one!!!

Add some milk too x

The tuna sounds gooooooood!

Off out now, catch you later x


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG I may change my mind! Look at this! -
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1358.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 3









IMGP1359.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Fab!! Love messy food pics with babies!!! He's so cute!


----------



## brunettebimbo

It wasn't fun to clean up though, it was up his nose :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: its a new adventure for him, I bet he is loving it! I can't wait until Holly is old enough!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hahaha, oh the fun :D


----------



## xnmd1

you guys sure do talk alot while i'm over in canada still sleeping :haha:

I've only been following this thread for 3 days so I figure there's no point in weighing myself today , but next week might be a little off, since it'll be 10 days, not a week.

and speaking of p90x has anyone heard of skinny bitch bootcamp? Its a workout video. my friend reccomended it to me and she said its lots of fun, she lost 8 lbs in 2 weeks doing it, and that the girls in the video are hilarious. I don't really want to go buy a video though and then not like it.

Also on the topic of supper ideas, last night I had:
salmon, baked in the oven with a little bit of garlic butter and lemon pepper
carrots and broccoli
and rice, cooked with a bit of butter, and some basic, thyme, etc to give it a little flavour


----------



## ricschick

ahh bless!!! tristan looked like he enjoyed it tho lol invest in one of those catch bibs saves on food lol:haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That sounds gooood


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sounds good apart from the salmon :lol:

I hate fish apart from tuna and fish from the chippy :rofl:


----------



## xnmd1

oh I love fish. In my freezer right at this moment there is salmon, haddock, cod, hake, shrimp, and scallops :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hake is amaaaazing! Other than that and tuna, I don't like fish lol. The first time I ever had Hake was here in S. Africa. Good to see yall get it in Canada at least.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I really wish I did like it :(

SoI gave you list of my plans for today and guess what I've done?!


----------



## xnmd1

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hake is amaaaazing! Other than that and tuna, I don't like fish lol. The first time I ever had Hake was here in S. Africa. Good to see yall get it in Canada at least.

i think hake is the one that is reeeeaallly expensive around here? but I don;t know, it was given to us as a gift :rofl:

those are the kind of gifts you get when your uncle's a fisherman


----------



## brunettebimbo

Damn sweet tooth!! What do I do? :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aw darn...not the case here, as it's all fresh and eeeverywhere here. Num num. Might need to have hake tonight now lol.

Kian..lemme guess..hmmmmmmmmmmm....none of it!?


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: Pretty much!!

I've got myself dressed, had some messy food time with Tristan, washed and dressed him, hung the washing out and had dinner :lol:


----------



## ricschick

hey who cares its friday!! ive not done alot either just tidy round abit and mopped kitchen floor, just cant be bothered im tired today!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow you have dinner early lol.

I've still gotta bring my washing in..hit the shops..do the dinner thing. Yawwwwn


----------



## brunettebimbo

I had dinner at 1.30pm. I'll eat tea about 6pm :)


----------



## xnmd1

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Aw darn...not the case here, as it's all fresh and eeeverywhere here. Num num. Might need to have hake tonight now lol.
> 
> Kian..lemme guess..hmmmmmmmmmmm....none of it!?

maybe that's why it costs so much around here? Its either not common, because there's definitely a huge different in climate between here and S. Africa .. or its not here at all and has to come from some place warmer


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls someone just pointed me to this website...looks good :) https://www.babyledweaning.com/recipes/


----------



## peanut56

Good morning ladies! WOW, I missed a lot...lots of pages to read!
Well done on the losses ladies! And even if your loss wasn't much, it's still a loss!!
I've got the p90x workouts here and have done a few of them...they're pretty intense! Once I'm in a bit better shape, I'm going to do the "Insanity" workout - my brother has been doing it for 6 weeks and the change in him is amazing. But it's apparently very hardcore! 
Next week (or the week after, I keep changing my mind!) I'll be joining in on the weaning fun!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Weaning is so much fun! The TW isn't very messy but by the looks of this mornings first attempt BLW will be VERY messy! :rofl:

What you all upto tonight?

Hubby is off out for a few drinks with his brother as it's his brothers birthday next week. Last time he went out he got in at 5am :growlmad: He said he is going for a "few" and will be home about 12. I really hope so as he has his kids from tomorrow and if he's hungover and tired he will be a right grumpy sod. If he is grumpy tomorrow I'm just going to go out for the day with Tristan and leave him to it :lol:

So tonight my plans are to sit on the laptop and do sod all :D I would get a bottle of wine but I don't want to risk it if I'm home alone with Tristan. Cup of tea will do! :)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'm gonna finish my packing then veg out on the sofa with the laptop and the tv while hubby sorts the computer out! exciting stuff eh?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Very :)

I suppose I best make a move and at least brush my hair, teeth and do my make-up before Hubby gets home! Don't want him going out tonight with the image of his skanky wife in his head! :lol:


----------



## ricschick

that p90x workout there is alot of simular things in my clare nasir workout not as hardcore obviously but it does do the trick. ive realy got to do it more than once a week too! "slap my wrists"


----------



## choc

I'm back!

So many things I wanted to say but have forgotten over the 4 bloody pages you have chatted!

Happy 5 months Tristan, absolutely love the messy face pics, I'll prob have some too after tomorrow!
Thanks for the website bb, I've saved to favourites.
Someone recommended me this one https://www.wholesomebabyfood.com/ I haven't had much time to look but think it is for tw and blw.

Not doing much tonight, just vegging out really.


----------



## ricschick

brandy i have done 2 sets of 10 of your exercises! good tip thanks hun xxxx will aim for 3 more sets.


----------



## ricschick

not doing anything tonight just watching tv same old!


----------



## peanut56

I'm not up to anything tonight, probably just hanging out at home with my husband and Hana. Wild and crazy, I know! 
Hana has a rash from those f$#@ing cloth diapers again! I could just scream!!!! :brat:


----------



## xnmd1

tonight is a nothing night. tomorrow OH and I are going to a bar called cheers to watch a band play, dance, and have some drinks ..... feeling very very verrry VERY very (I DON'T think I could write enough verys) anxious about leaving LO for the night.
He'll be with my mom though and I know he will be 100% okay .. but i'm still very nervous about the whole situation


----------



## choc

It is hard to leave them isn't it, I hate it too. Try to have a fab time though x


----------



## xnmd1

choc said:


> It is hard to leave them isn't it, I hate it too. Try to have a fab time though x

i'm going to try my best. i've been craving a night out for ages, and i keep getting nervous and chickening out at the last minute.
once i even dropped LO off.. went to the place we were going, stayed 30 minutes, and then changed my mind and went and got him :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

be brave hun, it is so damn hard, but you can do it! He's safe with your mum, have a good time!!!


----------



## choc

Is anyone gonna watch comic relief tonight? I can't wait to see 'fake' that! I am the biggest take that fan ever!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Yeah I'm gonna watch, It sounds like there's some good stuff planned for it!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't usually watch it but think I'll put it on in the background!

How are you lovely ladies this evening? :)


----------



## choc

Good thanks, how are you? We're half an hour behind on comic relief as had to bath Aidan.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm ok, Tristan's in bed and Hubby is in the shower. God know's what he's doing, he's been in there over half an hour and he's going out at 8! :lol:

I hope BnB is busy tonight so I don't get bored! :rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

claire, awesome!!! Keep it up..it will make a difference with everything you already do :D

ummm..forgot everything else I was gonna say. Holdin LO so im 1 hand typing lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

hahaha Kian


----------



## brunettebimbo

What you hahaha at?


----------



## choc

Aidan is crying in his cot, DH is with him. He used to go happily into his cot and babble himself to sleep, but the last three nights he cries hysterically when we put him down. Not sure what is going on!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

oh..thought you were implying something regarding DH taking forever in the shower :blush:


----------



## brunettebimbo

He is a tart!!!!!! :rofl: He's now tarting himself up!

Choc could it be the regression?


----------



## choc

I think we've had the regression already! I'm hoping it's just cos he is a bit under the weather and tonight didn't have his catnap so is overtired.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh could be :)

It's awful when they get like that, you feel totally helpless don't you!?

Hubby is still not ready :rofl: He takes longer than me to get ready!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Finally..LO is almost almost almost tired and sleepy lol. She's laying here on the couch next to me.

Ooooh..wanted to share my super proud moment from today!!!!!! We went to the mall to get diapers n food and things..and DH wanted KFC. I said "no thanks..but get it if you want some"..so he did :haha: And I sat there as he ate..and resisted it the whole time!!!!!!! Normally I'd cave..but I stayed strong.


----------



## choc

Well done plb, that is fab! You go girl!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well Done Brandy!! :D

So Allie can you make me a trophy? It needs to read "Fat, Greedy Bitch"

I have eaten curry and rice, Hubbys left over pizza and a bowl of coco crunchers in the space of 4 hours!!! :shock:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

omg Kian..you are faaar from fat!!! I'm so hungry right now..gah.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:rofl: Oh Kian, you proper made me laugh there!!! You are definitely not fat though!!!! 

Well done Brandy, Its bloody hard to resist!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm finding it hard to resist any food at the minute!! What the hell is wrong with me!?

:lol: Look at Tristan's tea, I need to swap with him! -


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

You see, this is what makes me laugh, we put super healthy foods infront of our babies then stuff crap into our own mouths!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know :lol:

I breastfeed too so I should eat well!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'm sure there's lots of goodness in Domino's somewhere.... I mean, they put some veggies on top don't they? :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

If Ham and Pineapple Count then I guess yes! :rofl:

I did have onion and pepper in my curry though :lol:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

mmmmmmmmmmm pizza! *drool*

Don't get me started lol. 

it's nearly midnight here and she's just now falling asleep..I still need to shower!


----------



## choc

God I'm hungry!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'm hungry too. I didn't eat tea because I just didn't want any. Now its too late to eat so am filling up on water. Its just not the same! I might have some strawberries instead!


----------



## choc

You'll be going to the loo all night!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm filling up on water too..and coffee..and may have a banana even tho its midnight lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: It sounds like both me and Brandy will be on the loo all night!

I'm crying at Comic Relief. It gets me every time but worse this year, it always seems worse when you have a baby.... they are discussing how they have to let a small child (under 5) die because they can't afford to treat them all, and they have to choose which one. :cry: :cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls you can't eat, I've eaten enough for all 4 of us! :lol:

Allie I can't watch it, it's too upsetting :cry:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg that's horrible!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You're watching serious stuff...I, however, am watching Dr Ruth on The Doctors :haha:

she is hilarious


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am watching I Robot :lol:


----------



## choc

I can not watch those bits either. I have it on delay so can fast forward through them. You are totally right mrs m that it is sooooo much worse now we have our own child. I have donated though, not just ignored them!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Damn laptop!
Anyone else ever turned itself off and crash dumped?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah my old one used to do that!!

Yeah its awful. Its not all sad Brandy, its a night of comedy put on in order to raise money for people here and abroad, they show these sad films to remind you of what you are donating for. I donated to Chris Moyles and again tonight. It breaks my heart.


----------



## choc

My laptop turns it's self off about 5 times a day. Which is why I might not reply for ages because it won't turn back on again!


----------



## peanut56

I think my laptop's on its last legs. It's been really slow, it keeps beeping randomly, and I keep having to restart it. There's also chunks of it missing. :haha: It's over 3 years old though, so I guess it's done me well.
I've been thinking of getting one of those mini laptops, since pretty much all I do is Facebook, BnB and upload pictures. Does anyone have one? Or know if they're any good?


----------



## choc

Same here, donated to chris moyles and tonight.


----------



## choc

I have a mini one for work and it is great.


----------



## brunettebimbo

The mini ones do my nut in! :rofl:

I've had my laptop 3.5 years so I guess I'm doing well!


----------



## ricschick

comic relief is so sad!!! chokes me everytime!! can you donate via text does anyone no? ive donated through the girls school and via the website.
tristans tea looks yummy!!! i might come to yours for dinner!!! im gonna try that and just put aload of food on jamies tray and see how he gets on or how much mess he makes lol
heres a few of jamie eating earlier.


----------



## brunettebimbo

He is so cute :)


----------



## choc

Text yes to 70010 and it gives £10


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah Claire, he is a cutie!

I don't know if you can donate by text now, you could to Chris moyles earlier....

ETA - Choc knew :haha:


----------



## choc

I loooove all the weaning pictures! I will post some of my own after we start in the morning! Wish me luck......


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good luck!! am sure you'll be great! Am looking forward to the pics!!!


----------



## choc

Off to bed now, will post porridge face pics tomorrow!

Night night x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Choc! Sure you will be fine :)

Right girls I guess I should go to bed, Tristan is usually pretty good at night but he's been unsettled, I swear he knows when Dean is out! He was the same last time. I don't know how because he was in bed when he left!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Night!!! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I won't be on until Monday, have a good weekend girls. Night Night xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

These babies are psychic hun!!! Night xx I'm heading off too xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Everyone left me lol. Had my shower FINALLY! at nearly 1 am. Guess it's bedtime for me too tho..6 am comes way too soon.

Night girls! xx


----------



## xnmd1

Mrs Mayhem said:


> :haha: It sounds like both me and Brandy will be on the loo all night!
> 
> I'm crying at Comic Relief. It gets me every time but worse this year, it always seems worse when you have a baby.... they are discussing how they have to let a small child (under 5) die because they can't afford to treat them all, and they have to choose which one. :cry: :cry:

:(
how could a show called comic relief be about something so sad


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning girlies!

Hope you all had a good night. I somehow managed to get 7 full hours of sleep..sweeeeeeeeet!

It's nearly 11 am and I've already had half my days' calories lol. Gonna be a loooong day!


----------



## choc

Morning! Just gave Aidan porridge. It was messy but great, he got the spoon in his mouth himself and once he sucked the porridge off, gagged and was sick! Went well though I think, looking forward to carrots and beans at tea time.


----------



## choc

Congrats on the sleep plb! What have you eaten then?


----------



## ricschick

ah thats great choc!! he'l have the hang of it in no time!!! 

woohoo for sleep!! brandy


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I was bad, choc..I had a bowl of frosted flakes, a granola bar and a cup of coffee...aaand then some OJ lol. It's the damn cereal that gave me so many cals. Oh well..I'll just have to eat very light the rest of the day. I can manage. It's already 2 and I'm gonna have another cup of coffee and a banana ..that will hold me over till dinner!

Glad the feeding went well, choc! He'll get the hang of it very quickly :D I just fed Abz some butternut, then apples/bananas. She hogged it all down. Gave her the spoon most of the time and she's doing great with it!!!


----------



## choc

Yeah that sugary cereal has so many calories. I know have porridge, 165 cals. I need to save as many as poosible for dinner as that is when I want to eat!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know it..but I had a MAJOR craving lol :blush: Gotta control that. FIL just brought in some samoosas..omg they smell amaaaaaaaazing. I won't have one tho. *bites nails*


----------



## peanut56

Glad to hear it went well choc! :D


----------



## ricschick

just come back from the park lovely weather here today!!! am trying to control my cravings too!!!!! theres a tin of rice pudding in the cupboard and every now and again i can hear it calling me!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's been hard!! but I've done well after the cereal lol :D You can do eeeeeet, claire ;)


----------



## choc

Hi everyone, hope you've all had a good day. I've eaten well today so am treating myself to some apple pie and custard later!

We gave Aidan some steamed carrot sticks and beans for dinner but he didn't eat any. He waved them around a bit and licked one but that was it. Didn't expect much more but was still fun!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol that's great! He will learn :) Just glad he didn't gag yet!!

I've done pretty good..kept at just over 1200 cals..I don't feel that great tho, feels like I overate..but had a huge salad with olive oil/vinegar dressing and cut up grilled chicken breast. Was sooo yummy but filled me right up!


----------



## choc

Errrmm where is everyone! Hope you are all ok and having a lazy sunday! 

We are going swimming in a bit, Aidan had some porridge this morning but didn't eat any. Cucumber and avacado for lunch!

I am having a naughty day today, gonna have a roast dinner and a cadburys creme egg. Haven't had chocolate in a long time.

We rearranged our living room last night to make it more Aidan friendly! I can't remember where anything is now though!

Right better go and pack the swimming bag,


----------



## Newt4

Ive been very bad this weekend Ive had two pieces of pizza and a lot of pop. Looks like extra time working out.
oh ya and a chocolate bar.


----------



## ricschick

ive been naughter than normal even had a pear cider last night lol been good today so far tho had 2 homemade pancakes for brekkie and havent had anything else yet! having a roast soon whicjh normally stuffs me and going to take the kids outside to ride their bikes so il walk around the green a few times to gain a few cals. hope all have had a nice weekend! xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've felt so lonely in my user cp without this thread popping up every 10 mins! lol. 

naughty weekends! But yall can make it up in the week surely :D

I've done pretty good..only because I've been seriously craving healthy foods! Wish it was like that all the time!!


----------



## choc

Lucky you plb! Wish I did, I had the usual full on cravings in the supermarket today for everything I can't have!


----------



## peanut56

I had chips on Saturday. :( They weren't even that good, not worth the guilt I felt after.


----------



## xnmd1

i've been nursing my hang over all day :D but doing well, haha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy Monday, girls!!! this thread has been way too quiet!

How's everyone doing?

I've been doing good on my dieting..making myself eat 1200 cals at least everyday has proven difficult. I guess I have a bit of a mental hangup with it all after Alternate Day Dieting for so long (excluding pregnancy) lol. I'm working on it though. Been craving really healthy stuff so that's a plus! Also been doing my exercises here n there throughout the day..they're adding up nicely and I can already do more at one time without hurting TOO bad :haha:


----------



## KittyVentura

Morning all, just updating the front page now with everyone's losses/gains etc!

We're doing so well. In a min I'll add up total losses for the group so far.

I went out for a friend's birthday on Saturday... after only eating 2 slices of toast and a bit of bacon all day. So yeah I got so very very drunk :( Yesterday at 3pm I thought I had escaped the hangover munchies as we'd been for a roast at MILs and I'd only been able to eat a bit of veg... but then at 3:20pm it hit me hard. Ended up having a chicken and bacon slice thing (like a pasty) and a McDs.

Ooopsie!! xx


----------



## KittyVentura

*So ladies - At the start of Month 3 we have lost a MASSIVE 146lbs between us or....

 10 stone 6 lbs!!!!!!! 

That's ME pre pregnancy! We've lost an entire slim Kitty in weight!!*

For those that haven't lost much so far don't be disheartened. You will get there so long as you are determined... Even you Kian ;) :pizza: :haha:


----------



## choc

Thats brilliant! Well done us! 10 stone 6 is what I weigh now!

Morning all, the threadd is def too quiet, it was freaking we out yesterday. Had a mad busy weekend but chill out day today.

Right off to give Aidan his brekky, back later x


----------



## KittyVentura

Just an FYI - Couldn't help but shout about it. So proud of you all ;)

Way to go Baby club weightloss group!


----------



## zzypeg

morning ladies..sorry for my recent absences...naughy me, just had a busy weekend but now I am back on the diet and back in this group, it's going to be hard coz in the space of a week a have completely reverted back to my old ways..even doing MFP seemed like a chore but I will get back into it...and the exercise..lol, that's gonna be a killer! 
hope this weather holds out for a long time now, it's lovely! 
we went to a birthday party for a 1 year old and Yvaine decided she was ill halfway though, woke up from a sleep on daddy and puked everywhere, all in my hand and down her pretty dress...so we took her home, she was ok but puked again before bedtime (which she found funny!! lol) she has a runny nose and a bit snuffly but seems ok in herself. hope you all had a lovely weekend...I have missed you all!!

I can't believe that as a group we have lost a WHOLE PERSON!!! lol.......well done to all of us! 

I will be back later on probably at lunchtime so until then my lovelies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

morning wow havent we done well!!!!! goooooo team!!!

well am feeling vert tired today as lucy has been up since 5.30am being sick, she hasnt been sick for a while now and is asleep on the sofa. ellie also woke up not feeling well too! so ive kept them off school.
will be doing my wii fit today havent done it all weekend but did walk to the park on sat and cleaned the garden and walked around outside yesterday while kids were on their bikes. YAWN!!!!


----------



## ricschick

thanks kitty!!! xxx


----------



## sjminimac

hi ladies, i'm joining today after being inspired by your fab losses if you have room for a little (large!) one? I've emailled my 'story' to kitty so she'll be updating the first page but long story short i'm a bit of a heiffer at the moment and i have a huge amount to lose so will really need your help x


----------



## KittyVentura

Welcome Sarah. I've updated your details on the front page. Think you're gonna fit in well here. I still have a fairly long way to go but we'll all get there xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

KittyVentura said:


> ... Even you Kian ;) :pizza: :haha:

Thanks!! :rofl:

I noticed it says "Anyone serous can join" Does that mean I have to leave?

I am so crap!!!

So this weekend......

Friday night - 4 slices of pizza, bowl of coco munchers, curry and rice
Saturday - Coco Munchers, McDonalds with milkshake, Chinese
Sunday - Coco Munchers, Belvitas, Pasta with Cheese, Penguin cake bar, Steak and ale pie with all the trimmings, apple crumble and cherry pie with custard!!

:shock: I knew I'd done bad but seeing it written down makes it look worse! :lol:

Today I AM going to try...so far I've had a bowl of malt weaties.


----------



## Feltzy

Hi everyone can I join? You've all done so well congratulations! 

My weight has been slooooowly coming off since having Alfie, I've lost 1st 2lbs so far but I seem to have plateaud at 11st 10lbs. My pre pregnancy and ideal weight is 10st 6lbs and UK size 12 so I have another 1st 4lbs to lose. I'm getting married next June and definitely want to be this weight by then, but would ideally like to get there in 6 months so I can go dress shopping!


----------



## choc

Welcome sjminimac! Good to have you on board!

My advice is to join myfitnesspal.com asap! I couldn't have lost weight without it!
Do you have wii fit? We have a wii fit challenge every wednesday.


----------



## choc

Welcome Feltzy! See the advice above! I really can't recommend myfitnesspal enough.


----------



## KittyVentura

brunettebimbo said:


> KittyVentura said:
> 
> 
> ... Even you Kian ;) :pizza: :haha:
> 
> Thanks!! :rofl:
> 
> I noticed it says "Anyone serous can join" Does that mean I have to leave?
> 
> I am so crap!!!
> 
> So this weekend......
> 
> Friday night - 4 slices of pizza, bowl of coco munchers, curry and rice
> Saturday - Coco Munchers, McDonalds with milkshake, Chinese
> Sunday - Coco Munchers, Belvitas, Pasta with Cheese, Penguin cake bar, Steak and ale pie with all the trimmings, apple crumble and cherry pie with custard!!
> 
> :shock: I knew I'd done bad but seeing it written down makes it look worse! :lol:
> 
> Today I AM going to try...so far I've had a bowl of malt weaties.Click to expand...

BB just you try and leave. I'll come up north and sit on you... and while I still weigh a bit Ian does assure my my arse is getting painfully boney again. It WILL hurt you! You have been warned :growlmad:

You'll get back on track eventually love. Me and Ian now have a no takeout pact to try and tighten our belt where finances are concerned and I think that helps. Also maybe you could write a strict meal plan for the week before you go shopping, buy only things to go with the meal plan and stick to it. I also find that shopping online makes it so much easier. I shop on Tues for a Friday delivery for meals the next week and even if I'm craving something shit when I order I know there's no point buying it because I probably wont want it when it arrives lol.

Finally you are SO close to your goal and are not fat or even overweight so you probably have less drive to lose weight than those of us that are bigger... because you already look so fab xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Welcome Feltzy. Congrats on your loss so far. Get stuck in, we're nice and don't bite...hard ;) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Kitty but I feel more flab than fab!
I'm back upto 9stone 11 :(

We do monthly shopping and then buy bread, milk, veg (for Tristan :rofl: ) in the week because we just don't have time to shop more than that!!

I really do want to lose weight before summer but I've no motivation at all.

Would you believe we have "1 take away a month" pact? :wacko:


----------



## Feltzy

choc said:


> Welcome Feltzy! See the advice above! I really can't recommend myfitnesspal enough.

Thanks for that I've just joined!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

1 take away a month isn't bad at all! It helps to keep you from binging (well it should) lol. Just hop back on, Kian...you will get there!! 

Welcome to the new girls!!! :D so proud of you all


----------



## brunettebimbo

Welcome girls! :) This group is fab! As you can see I've lost all motivation and willpower yet all these lovely girls still back me up :)

We have a Facebook Group too - https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_167693359943391&ap=1

There are a lot of other details on the front page :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> 1 take away a month isn't bad at all! It helps to keep you from binging (well it should) lol. Just hop back on, Kian...you will get there!!
> 
> Welcome to the new girls!!! :D so proud of you all

We have about 2 a week!! :rofl:


----------



## Feltzy

KittyVentura said:


> Welcome Feltzy. Congrats on your loss so far. Get stuck in, we're nice and don't bite...hard ;) xx

Aw thanks, this thread has inspired me to get serious about losing weight. I've never been one for faddy diets but I think cutting back on chocolate, biscuits and pizza should be enough to get me there! Oh and the wine, my main vice :blush:

We're going on holiday next week so I'm not expecting to lose much then as its all inclusive but I'll make a big effort when I get back. Hopefully I'll lose a bit this week before we go although I've left it a bit late, I'm not looking forward to getting into my bikini!


----------



## KittyVentura

We find the takeout bit really hard too, especially when Ian is working on site. If he comes home around or after 8pm then we're entitled to get dinner on expenses. At the moment he's on site 2-3 times a week! What I try and do now is pop to M&S in the day when he's on site and get us something yummy and healthy for dinner from there rather than take out. We have a KFC, McDs, Chip shop, Chinese & Indian all wayyyy too close to our house lol xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Oh and Sarah & Feltzy - If you look through the first couple of pages of this thread there are some inspirational photos from everyone. Feel free to share yours too.

I dunno if this will link properly but this link SHOULD take you to my weightloss album on FB. I lost 6 stone before I had Fin so the pics there might inspire some of you? I look through it every now and then to keep me going lol 

ETA - :dohh: forgot the link. Here you go - https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=285704&id=702910337

xx


----------



## Feltzy

We had nandos for lunch and a take away pizza and chips for tea yesterday. Not a good day, and it cost a fortune too!


----------



## charlotte-xo

hellooo ladies..

just a quick pop in going food shopping in a mo..running low on belvitas.

well alfie had his jabs and didnt even cry im so proud :cry:

Ive given myself a big kick up the backside this week..after lots of binge eating this weekend. Ive also bought a hula hoop :haha: ooh its getting right on my nerves i just cant keep it up. I got it cus this woman was in the news after shedding aload of weight just by eating better and hula hooping i spend more time picking the friggin thing up back off the floor. 

Breakfast was belvitas of course :winkwink: 
dinner will be weight watchers beef hot pot NOM!! and veg on the side
tea is magi so juicy shake and bake thing with brown rice.

just thought id share weight watchers do some yummy chocolate eclairs and their only 68 calories. 

have a great day ladies ..

<3


----------



## Feltzy

KittyVentura said:


> Oh and Sarah & Feltzy - If you look through the first couple of pages of this thread there are some inspirational photos from everyone. Feel free to share yours too.
> 
> I dunno if this will link properly but this link SHOULD take you to my weightloss album on FB. I lost 6 stone before I had Fin so the pics there might inspire some of you? I look through it every now and then to keep me going lol
> 
> ETA - :dohh: forgot the link. Here you go - https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=285704&id=702910337
> 
> xx

Wow, you lost so much weight! 

This is how I was when I was at my goal (I was actually pregnant in this pic but didn't know yet):

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?...et=a.1230380649660.2029639.1533432723&theater

And this is me now:

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?...fbid=184136934963260&set=t.1533432723&theater

Hopefully those links work, they're from my facebook.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

The links didn't work for me..maybe cuz we're not friends? You can try to right click on the actual pic and select "view image"..then copy *that* link and post :) That's what I do.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

charlotte-xo said:


> hellooo ladies..
> 
> just a quick pop in going food shopping in a mo..running low on belvitas.
> 
> well alfie had his jabs and didnt even cry im so proud :cry:
> 
> Ive given myself a big kick up the backside this week..after lots of binge eating this weekend. Ive also bought a hula hoop :haha: ooh its getting right on my nerves i just cant keep it up. I got it cus this woman was in the news after shedding aload of weight just by eating better and hula hooping i spend more time picking the friggin thing up back off the floor.
> 
> Breakfast was belvitas of course :winkwink:
> dinner will be weight watchers beef hot pot NOM!! and veg on the side
> tea is magi so juicy shake and bake thing with brown rice.
> 
> just thought id share weight watchers do some yummy chocolate eclairs and their only 68 calories.
> 
> have a great day ladies ..
> 
> <3

I've always been tempted by weight watchers as there's been SO much success..but I'm poor :rofl: so I don't even bother. Sounds like you're doing well now..keep it up :D You will get the hang of the hula hoop soon and be a calorie burning champion!! 

I've been doing wall-pushups and squats throughout the day and it's already getting easier..gotta add more in each set now :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey everyone!

Welcome Sarah & Feltzy! :hi:

Wow! Well done everyone!! :yipee: we sure do rock!!!

Just a quick visit from me, am at my parents for the week which is why I have been quiet over the weekend! Holly has gone for a wander with her grandad, I am full of a cold!!! I did have a roast yesterday but other than that have been very good! and have been keeping up with my exercises!!!!

Hope you're all well! I'll pop back on in a bit with this weeks Wii Challenge!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

They don't work :(

Jemma I'm with you on that one! We have a chinese on the street next to us (and still have it delivered :rofl: ) and we live right near town which is chippy, pizza etc on tap! :lol:

I seriously do need my arse kicking!

I'd love to look like your goal pictures :) I've never been that thin!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

PLB that's my reason for not joining WW too...cost!! But then again looking at my take aways if I dropped them I could afford it! :rofl: 

My friends have done great on WW! I just hate how the groups are late evening too, I have to have Tristan fed and bed around the same time!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Allie!! Sorry you're poorly..keep eating well (mostly hehe) and you will get better fast :hugs: Enjoy your visit! Miss ya xx

Kian, I was lookin through fb earlier..and Tristan is seriously just way too cute. He seems such a happy little boy! i always try to imagine what they'll be like when they're older. I can't wait to have conversations with Abbey..its soo fun :D


----------



## Tudor Rose

well done ladies on your weight loss.

could i rejoin? please? i wasnt in a good place when i originally joined (PND). im now on the mend etc plus my daughter (6) said last night 'mummy your tummys all bouncy' and this morning 'do you have another baby in you belly?' :cry: :(
my goal is to lose 12lbs. not a whole lot but it makes a difference.

so far today ive had weetabix with skimmed milk. lunch will be a salad ham sandwich.


----------



## ricschick

Welcome Sarah & Feltzy
all im doing is eating better and exercising! this is the most ive lost EVER! and actually kept to it!!!

the links dont work for me! 
well better clean the house its a MESS!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome back hun :hugs: Aww PND is so rough..I was never diagnosed, but I'm sure I had it..hope you're feeling lots better. Remember, even tho we're a weight loss group, we're all friends and if you need to chat about anything, go for it! We talk about everything here..the good and bad!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

come clean mine next, Claire.. :haha:


----------



## ricschick

welcome back tudor rose!


----------



## zzypeg

hello again lovelies........welcome new ladies and welcome back tudor rose..thankyou for choosing us to be your weightloss gang!!

so the new tumble dryer is here now and my food shopping is done..mrs madam is asleep so I am just pinching 5 mins to see what's going on...lots of chat since I was here this morning! I have done some housework and lugged a dryer in and out of a cupboard so putting that into MFP! 

the weather is soooooo lovely, just went outside in a vest top without even thinking about it...it inspires me more than anything to get thin!! xxxxx


----------



## ricschick

i barely have the energy for my own lol kids are so messy!:haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Welcome Back Tudor Rose :hugs:

Like PLB said, we talk about ANYTHING here, we are friends. Some days we don't even talk diet yet still rack up 5 or 6 pages! :rofl:

Thanks Brandy, I could eat him he is so bloody scrummy!! He is a very happy little boy, he has his moments but we all do so why can't he? He's being a monkey today, he's knackered but instead of napping he is sat in his highchair watching Baby TV! :rofl:

We are both still our PJ's and pretty much plan to stay that way all day, we have no plans and I honestly can't be arsed!

I don't know what to have for lunch, we don't have many lunchy things in......


----------



## zzypeg

kian..we are still in PJs too, got to get dressed though in a bit coz we are going out I have a client this afternoon and Yvaine is coming with me! I am exactly the same with lunch, I have got some eggs in so going to boil 2 and have a bit of toast with them! I was stuck as to what to have for lunch..I forgot to put lunch stuff on my tesco order this week, but I have got to pop into a shops again as forgot a few things!! as always! xxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's a good idea....theres some eggs lurking on my fridge...I wonder if they are in date? *Runs to look*


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I had a banana and a 2 tbsp of crunchy peanut butter for lunch lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

boiled eggs yummmm.

I'm on my 3rd load of laundry for the day..sigh. All because I didn't do any yesterday! How do 4 people (3 and 1 lil baby) rack up soooo much washing!


----------



## brunettebimbo

*sigh* Out of date....5th March! :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's the same here PLB! I did 3 loads yesterday and have 1 more to do today! :(


----------



## zzypeg

I am having boiled eggs and toast..I didn't get much lunch things in this week xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

God knows what I'm having!! Toast alone won't fill the hole.............


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Do you have any soups? Theyre great fillers and usually not TOO many cals


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have a pot noodle packet soup! :rofl: That's probably out of date too! :lol:


----------



## choc

Welcome back tudor!

I've just made a lush soup, leek, mushroom, veg stock and left over roast chicken from yesterday, yum yum! Gonna go to mfp and find out how many cals it is.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sounds delicious!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Why won't my baby sleep!!!?

10 minutes is NOT a nap! :(


----------



## starangel27

Hi 

Im wanting to join if poss?? my names Victoria i had my little boy matthew almost 7 months ago when i was pregnant i just ate and ate i was 8 stone before and size 8 and got to 13 stone towards the end of my pregnancy. From January i was 10 stone 2 and size 12 i was going to the gym 3 times a week and eating healthy but im since back to work so cant really do the gym anymore and sat at my desk im slowing eating the chocolate again :-( and just cant fit in exercise when im at work everyday just trying to do a lot more running around at work i now 9,10 im desperate to get rid of my wobbly belly before we go to mexico in september. My problem areas are my stomach and huge thighs which balooned when pregnant and havnt gone down since.:-(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Welcome :)


----------



## ricschick

welcome star! x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ok so I opted for my Pod Noodle Soup which is 149 Calories, instead of bread which is 96 calories a slice I've opted for crackerbread which is 21 calories a slice :)


----------



## ricschick

just had a 5min jump on the kids trampoline couldnt do anymore as i pee'd myself ever so slightly:haha::rofl: bladder is not what it was lol:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## ricschick

welldone bb!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: I'd be the same!!

So I had 4 crackerbreads which came to 84 calories which is less calories than one slice of bread!

I've started using MFP again today, I think it will help.

So with my added calories for breastfeeding (I add 300 as he is weaning but still drinking alot of milk) I have 1015 calories left for the day which should be plenty :D


----------



## Feltzy

Ok I'll have another go, the pics aren't the best I need some full body shots! I'll probs get some better ones when I'm on hols.

My motivator pic:



Me now:



EDIT I found a pic of me when I was at my heaviest after having Alfie:


----------



## brunettebimbo

You look fab :)


----------



## Feltzy

brunettebimbo said:


> You look fab :)

Aw thanks, I'm just really wobbly and still carrying a lot of weight around my bum, hips and thighs but you can't really see in that picture. I need to get my bum into gear and make use of my gym membership!


----------



## ricschick

you look great! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hey!

Could i join this please? :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Of course! Welcome :)

Quiet in here today girls! Is everyone ok? :lol:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you.

How we all doing with the diet's then? :) My aim is to loose two stone! x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am currently 9stone 12lb. I was 9stone 7lb before having my scrummy little boy Tristan but I think my actual aim is about 9 stone.

I have NEVER been that skinny but I reckon I would be much happier!

I've lost all motivation and willpower in the last couple of weeks, breastfeeding makes dieting so so hard! I'm hoping that it will come back soon!

Todays been good - 625 Calories so far so leaves me with 1015 left for the day and it's now 3.10pm so should be easy :)

How do you plan to lose it?


----------



## Mummy to be x

wow sounds like your doing fab!! 

At the moment I am just eating healthy, Cereal for breaki, Chicken salad sandwitch or low fat soup for lunch, And a low calorie tea :D I have been snacking on bread sticks and yogurts, Snack a jacks etc!

Before falling pregnant I was 7 and a half stone, But I am only 5ft so looked well in shape :) I am now at 9stone 6, Or I was last week. If I loose a stone I will be chuffed with that!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow I don't ever think I've been that slim! :rofl:

I'm sure the way you are going you will do great :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

brunettebimbo said:


> Wow I don't ever think I've been that slim! :rofl:
> 
> I'm sure the way you are going you will do great :)

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## choc

Welcome to starangel and mummy to be! (Hope I haven't missed anyone!)

Well done bb at making good choices at lunch time, and stick with mfp, you know it will help! Do you know you made the 4000th post on this thread!

Lol at Ricschick peeing on the trampoline!

I've eaten well today and done 30 mins jog too. Was hoping to have enough cals left for a creme egg later but not sure I will now. Maybe tomorrow. I'm desperate to lose a pound this week as then I will have met my goal to lose a stone. Then I will start a new goal to lose another 5lb.


----------



## ricschick

welcome mummy to be!!x


----------



## zzypeg

hi again ladies...well didn't have time to make my eggs so I will probably have them tomoz! had another bowl of cereal about 3.50pm...wne't into asda while I was out to get some bits I forgot and was pleased coz it meant i didn't have to make another trip to tesco...but lo and behold..still forgot some things!!!!!!!! doh xxxxxxx


----------



## choc

I always forget something, then have to go back another day to get it, and end up buying loads more stuff, arhh!


----------



## zzypeg

that's what i do!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well, It is my very first night on my own with out OH tonight as he is away with work. By 6pm my LO goes through a phase of winging so it will be something quick for my tea tonight.

zzypeg - I do the same, Theres always something I forget :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow you chatterboxes!

Welcome to all the newcomers! :D :D :D So glad our little group is growing now.

So I was bad tonight..after doing sooo well! We took DD to the ice rink and Nando's was calling my name. So had a chicken burger (no chips at least!)...theeeen a chocolate frosted donut..then a handful of doritos :rofl: Crap. 

BUT! I added it all into my nutrition journal on sparkpeople.com and I'm still somehow below my cals :haha: Insane.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

The shopping thing..I always always always forget something..AND I write a list! Pathetic really :blush:


----------



## choc

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Wow you chatterboxes!
> 
> Welcome to all the newcomers! :D :D :D So glad our little group is growing now.
> 
> So I was bad tonight..after doing sooo well! We took DD to the ice rink and Nando's was calling my name. So had a chicken burger (no chips at least!)...theeeen a chocolate frosted donut..then a handful of doritos :rofl: Crap.
> 
> BUT! I added it all into my nutrition journal on sparkpeople.com and I'm still somehow below my cals :haha: Insane.

Its all good then! Whats your calorie allowance?


----------



## ricschick

im the same and it tends to be the one thing i went in for lol

brandy you naughty girl lol x


----------



## zzypeg

hey ho!! well i have removed my cardio 30 mins today, I feel well knackered..am free all day tomoz so I am going to try to do it in the day as by the evening I am shattered, especially as I haven't been used to exercise for about 10 days....hopefully also the weather will be as glorious tomoz so I can get a few miles under my (rather tight) belt! xxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

*grumble* had a response typed and then there was a damn server error!

Anyway, my cal allowance according to sparkpeople is 1200-1550. but my personal one is 1200-1400 lol


----------



## choc

plb that server thing has happened twice when I've tried to post replies on threads tonight. And is it just me or is the whole forum running really slow?

I try to keep to those calories too, maybe a little more if I exercise.


----------



## choc

Well Aidan wasn't interested in his porridge at all this morning, but he did lick a cucumber stick and some avocado for a while tonight so I think he liked them! He still hasn't eaten anything yet though.


----------



## hmcx

I want to join i want to join!!!!

As of this morning when the numbers stopped going up and down i weighed 11st 4lb!! My pre preg weight was 10st 5lb and at the end of my pregnancy i made it past 15 stone!!

I'm a bridesmaid in June and my dress doesnt do up!! I need to get back to pre preg weight before it does!!

I started the diet a month ago and lost 7lbs and i seem to be sticking to it....so far!!!!!


----------



## peanut56

Hi ladies. 
Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! 
Welcome hmcx! :)


----------



## choc

Welcome hmcx, and congrats on your loss so far! You'll find all the support you need to keep on track here!

Hiya peanut! Great weekend thanks, you? We started the blw!


----------



## peanut56

Oooh, how's it going?? We're going to start weaning on Thursday, although I keep changing my mind!


----------



## choc

Yeah not too bad, he hasn't eaten anything yet, but licked his cucumber and avocado today and seemed to enjoy it!


----------



## choc

Night everyone xx


----------



## peanut56

choc said:


> Yeah not too bad, he hasn't eaten anything yet, but licked his cucumber and avocado today and seemed to enjoy it!

Yay, that's great!! 
Night! :flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

welcome hmcx! Good job on losing 7 lbs..thats great :D Losing weight definitely isn't easy..I'm so fed up with it lol. After my take away, the first in aaages, I feel like total crap! All bloated n fat. 

Back to healthy foods today..makes me feel sooo much better. Have had my coffee so far this morning and a cereal bar. About 140 cals together. DH and I aren't talking, so it's gonna be a quiet day :haha:


----------



## zzypeg

morning lovely ladies..how are we all this morning? well I have had my oats and more cereal with skimmed milk this morning so far....it's really yummy! I am waiting for a pair of digital scales to arrive, as judging by the amount left in the box, I am having too big a portion! oops..oh well at least it's not sweets, and the calorie difference won't be huge in a few extra grams! looking forward to some eggs for lunch and a walk this afternoon, the sun isn't out here today, it's rather cloudy but it's not cold and it's not raining which is the main thing! we may walk a different way this afternoon and stop at nanny's for a diet pepsi! had turkey and veg last night..roasted some new potatoes in fry light..yummy! although I had planned toad in hole tonight, i may change that and have a tuna pasta bake i have in the freezer, and I may add in some extra pasta, as it's tiny and only 350 cals! what is everone else up to today then? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zzypeg

I also have noticed that we have got a few new members...yey!:thumbup:
the gang is getting big now..more chatty friends for us! so for all of you newbies.............


----------



## zzypeg

oh dear brandy...what has he done!!? xxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sounds like you're doing well, Camilla!

lol, it's a stupid story..summarized though, he's mad at DD because she spent a few more bucks at the movies than she was allowed to. DUMB!!! She's such a good kid..she deserves to have some fun. Anyway, now that he's mad at her..I'm mad at him for being so immature! 

Men *rolls eyes*


----------



## choc

Morning all! 
I was meant to be seeing my friends new baby today but have k horrible cold and don't want to make baby poorly so am gonna have to miss out, I'm gutted!
Dh has the cold too so its only a matter of time before Aidan gets it too.

Nothing planned for today, maybe a walk later if its sunny.

Hope you and hubby are ok plb? Mine is winding me up this morning too!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww choc..sorry you're not feeling well..seems everyone is sick at the moment. Good thing we're far away :haha: 

Just kidding, hope you feel better soon :hugs: Maybe Aidan will luck out!


----------



## choc

Thanks! Yeah fingers crossed for Aidan!


----------



## starangel27

Hi everyone 

well im trying to be good today so just brought a load of fruit & crackers to work does anyone have any healthy ideas what i can bring to work for my lunch? i dont even have time to make a sandwich on a morning to bring in with me so just grab whats in the cuboards which is ususlly crisps and choc.


----------



## choc

How about soup? Or I think you can bake a potato then heat it in the microwave at work. Or take some ryvita and tub of cream cheese, and salad? Left over stir fry?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good ideas, choc!

Also, how about tuna in a can? perhaps make some tuna salad the night before..and have with cream crackers or something like that.

Peanut butter? (unless BF of course) 

Lowfat yogurts or cottage cheese

a few boiled eggs 

leftovers from the night before

or even like you're doing..fruits are great :D


----------



## starangel27

Hi thanks for the ideas never even thought of tuna or cream cheese ill nip to shop after work tonight & pick up some salad buts & ryvitas, i really love cottage cheese aswell but thought it was fattening i have no idea this is the first diet ive been on didnt realise how terrable my willpower was . luckily i do really like fruit but im still starving & craving a creme egg afterwards.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning ladies! Well I am just about to get my hair cut, am a little early so thought I'd say hi! Hope you are all well! My cold feels much better today, thought Holly was having it yesterday she wa off colour and slept loads an had a temp but luckily she is back to her normal self today! She is home with grandma and grandad being spoilt for a bit! Anyway, I'd better move! Will come say hi later! X


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Have fun, Allie! Glad youre all feelin better :) Ohh haircut! GL xx

Star..you can have a bit of low fat cottage cheese for somewhere around 120 cals, I think. Also a tin (the small flat one) of tuna with a bunch of lettuce comes to under 120 cals too!!! Its a regular of mine as it has tons of protein which will make you feel fuller, longer.


----------



## choc

Hi mrs m, glad you are ok!

I think you can get very low fat cottage cheese.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I miss cottage cheese...I don't think the ones they have here in S. Africa are as good as the states lol...so once I get home I can have it again! I like it with lots of pepper...and some pickles. :haha:


----------



## starangel27

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Have fun, Allie! Glad youre all feelin better :) Ohh haircut! GL xx
> 
> Star..you can have a bit of low fat cottage cheese for somewhere around 120 cals, I think. Also a tin (the small flat one) of tuna with a bunch of lettuce comes to under 120 cals too!!! Its a regular of mine as it has tons of protein which will make you feel fuller, longer.

great thank u think i will be living off tuna next few weeks.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's great for you..also helps you build muscle, if you're exercising..and muscle is a MAJOR fat burner :D


----------



## starangel27

im starving already thinking about food im off to get a salad for lunch and some cottage cheese.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Enjoy! I just had my tuna and lettuce..already have had 2 cups of coffee..but I'm struggling to stay awake. i want mooooooooore...but I shouldn't. I'll get all shakey :(

Only an hr to go before I pick up DD from school and hit the store for some groceries.

It's so hard making things for dinner as I have 2 very picky (and complete opposite) eaters. I've tried the whole you-eat-what-I-make kinda thing..but that ends up with a lot of wasted food and too much for me to eat lol.


----------



## choc

Is cottage cheese lumpy and white? Is it a strong cheese?


----------



## starangel27

thanks hoping it will fill me up im terrable for picking at food all day long.
stopped bringing money to work so i cant go to the vending machine & get chocolate. 

ogh bet thats a nightmare im dreading having to think of different things to make matthew everyday at the min im just making batches of puree and freezing it so its so easy.


----------



## starangel27

choc said:


> Is cottage cheese lumpy and white? Is it a strong cheese?

yeah its lumpy & white i dont think its to strong tho just really creamy which is why for some reason i thought would be fattening.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah it's a lumpy cheese..but I don't think it's a strong one..? I dunno if I'd call it strong anyways lol. Sorry, not much help. :blush:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

The trick to any diet is really portion control and calories in vs calories out. If you can manage smaller portions of whatever you enjoy (to a point lol) and manage to burn a couple hundred calories per day..it's inevitable that you'll lose! Also water, water, water...I know most people don't like it..but it's honestly a HUGE weight loss tool..it'll help you lose retained water, helps clear toxins, clear your skin..lots of good stuff :D


----------



## starangel27

right water & salad it is :-( 
will save me plenty money at least


----------



## zzypeg

hi again lunch time lovelies!! euch...cottage cheese..i hate it! lol..well I had 2 boiled eggs and a slice of wholemeal toast, a banana and a drifter biscuit for lunch..still peckish but going to have some water and go for a long walk! I have prepared my dinner already, to go in the oven later..pasta, peas, peppers, tuna in a sweet chilli dressing with a sprinkling of cheese! yum! will make DH something else! have done my plan on MFP today and have gone over by 22 cals..naughty naughty but that's without eating any of my exercise cals..I save them for sunday! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Going over by 22 cals is fine! 
I have entered all my food for today too, including a creme egg that I have been saving for days and I still have 250 cals left! Hmmmm what shall I eat?


----------



## zzypeg

well...I have decided that whenever I am peckish I am going to drink a big glass of water and do some exercise or housework or internet til the urge passes! xxxxx


----------



## choc

Love the new avatar zz! so cute!


----------



## starangel27

ogh id love a creme egg just had salad with cottage cheese and strawberrys & blueberrys
bought a big bottle of water 2 im stuffed for now, could still force a creme egg in though mmm


----------



## brunettebimbo

How do you girls beat your sweet tooth!? That's my biggest problem! I never had one before having Tristan!

Yesterday I was good :)
I had Malt Wheaties for Breakfast.
Pot Noodle Soup and 4 Crackerbreads for dinner
Cereal Bar Late afternoon
Spaghetti Bolognaise for Tea

Today I have had -
Malt Wheaties for Breakfast
A Tuna Salad from the Co-op and some skips for Dinner

I have bought haddock for tea :sick: I don't like fish but I am determined to learn to like it!! I plan to wrap it in foil with salt and pepper and cook it in the oven. I'm doing roast veg and new potatoes with it.

I am going to WW tonight, never been in my life! :lol: I plan to just go this week, get the books etc and how many points I am allowed and weigh myself at home! You girls are my motivation, I don't need to spend £5 a week to stand on someones scales!


----------



## choc

Well done star, good healthy lunch!

Good idea bb! I don't have a massive sweet tooth but if I am having cravings then I make sure I leave enough calories that day so I can have something nice! Or I do some extra exercise.

Just gave Aidan lunch and I'm pretty sure he ate some of the cucumber today!


----------



## zzypeg

brunettebimbo said:


> How do you girls beat your sweet tooth!? That's my biggest problem! I never had one before having Tristan!
> 
> Yesterday I was good :)
> I had Malt Wheaties for Breakfast.
> Pot Noodle Soup and 4 Crackerbreads for dinner
> Cereal Bar Late afternoon
> Spaghetti Bolognaise for Tea
> 
> Today I have had -
> Malt Wheaties for Breakfast
> A Tuna Salad from the Co-op and some skips for Dinner
> 
> I have bought haddock for tea :sick: I don't like fish but I am determined to learn to like it!! I plan to wrap it in foil with salt and pepper and cook it in the oven. I'm doing roast veg and new potatoes with it.
> 
> I am going to WW tonight, never been in my life! :lol: I plan to just go this week, get the books etc and how many points I am allowed and weigh myself at home! You girls are my motivation, I don't need to spend £5 a week to stand on someones scales!

Kian i was thinking of doing the same with slimming world..I went before but didn't really loose much it scares me the thought of being able to eat so much...as most of the free foods i love but i can't find my book anywhere! pants and they are about £20 of ebay! i am thinking WW though as loads of people i know are loosing well with the pro-points things..but i think it involves lots of protein and i am more of a carbs girl!! what to do???? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mastersdoggie

Hello!!

I am a new BnB member. new mom too!! my LO (baby girl, our first child) was born on Jan 12 2011.

I weighed 169 lbs when i got a BFP and gained about 20 lbs during pregnancy. my LO weighed about 9 lbs.

she is 10 weeks old and my weight now is 176lbs. my target weight is 154 lbs.

I am trying to limit the quantity i eat and also trying to avoid junk food. 

I am still in maternity leave and will get back to work on 28 mar. hopefully, getting back to work will help me reduce weight!!

Looking forward to support and company for weight loss here!! thanks :flower::hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Welcome! :)

ZZpeg do what I'm doing :lol:


----------



## choc

Welcome mastersdoggie!


----------



## starangel27

well my salad hasnt filled me enough so im trying to be good and eating almonds and on my 2nd bottle of water. chicken and rice for tea tnite.

xx


----------



## zzypeg

welcome mastersdoggie...come join the fun! we will take care of you xxxx


----------



## ricschick

welcome everyone!!! this is a great group!! x


----------



## ricschick

well have been good today food wise but only managed 20mins on the wii fit as im abit sore:blush: the joys of giving birth lol (if you get my drift) typical as the weather is lovely and could have gone for a walk llol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome Masters! You and I are very much alike with our weights..except I gained 35 lbs in my pregnancy! I was 165 when got my bfp..200 when I delivered..got down to 170's and stalled for a bit. Now I'm finally to 163 and making progress :) good luck hun!

Stars, I definitely know how you're feeling..at first, it's very very very hard to get our bodies to believe it's full and satisfied..thats always the hardest part. but I promise, you will adjust if you stick to it..you can do it!! And you'll be sooo proud of yourself :D

Camilla, I still love that avi pic lol :D

Claire, you're doing great!

Kian...I have a sweet tooth too..oh man. What I do is look for low cal sweets..like marshmallows..3 of them are like 60 cals (I think?) too lazy to look it up now..but that helped me back when I was around the brand that I liked lol. Over here in SA I buy vanilla wafers..they are 17 cals per wafer and have a couple of those cuz they are suuuper sweet. Gets me through anyways. its still hard to stop!


----------



## choc

When I want something I know I shouldn't have I say to myself - if you eat it, later on you will be thinking why did I eat it, and feel guilty. If you don't eat it, later on you won't be thinking I wish I'd eaten it, but you will be proud that you didn't.
Hope that sort of makes sense. It normally works for me.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

yes!!!!! I do the same..tho good ol self pep talk lol. Then I think, if I resist it, I can come back on bnb and brag :rofl:


----------



## choc

Ha ha, yeah I'll use that one too! 
I'm gonna have my creme egg in a minute, but its in my calorie allowance so its allowed!


----------



## zzypeg

OMG...just remembered about these..they are only 49cals per one and they are only about 40p in tesco!! cheep and sweet and low in cals!!


there you go Kian xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Anyone here know anything about small businesses? Just selling on ebay etc?


----------



## choc

mmmm I remember those!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

10 pm and I'm starving. What to do. Too late for my usual coffee fix. =/


----------



## peanut56

Welcome mastersdoggie!
Hi ladies, hope you are all well. I have my weigh in at WW tomorrow, and am really hoping I'll hit 20 pounds!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

20 lbs in a week? crazy ;) haha if only huh..We'd only have to diet once every few months and pig out the rest of the time :haha: 

Good luck! Hope its great news for you :D


----------



## choc

Good luck Peanut!

Plb, glass of water?!


----------



## choc

Far too quiet round here for my liking! Off to bed now, but I expect better tomorrow please!


----------



## ricschick

confession time we had a take away curry tonight! feel free to slap me girls but thats my naughtyness for the week!


----------



## ricschick

do we have a wii fit challenge tomorrow?


----------



## Newt4

I had chinese food today but I did burn 470 cals on the elliptical. All that hard work and sweat for tasty tasty chinese food. Peanut good luck on your weigh in!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning chicks xx

Well was so tired last night..and my internet crashed, I just went to bed. but not till I had a banana and a huge glass of water first :blush: stupid hunger lol. It's kinda cool here, weatherwise today..LO is being so restless too! She doesn't wanna do anything this morning. Gonna be a loooong day lol.


----------



## zzypeg

morning ladies..just seen Allies post on FB, she asked about setting the Wii challenge so I though perhaps I would set it if you don't mind...
How about some advanced step, I haven't done it for a while so will probably be crap if anyone has any other ideas feel free to change it! :thumbup:


----------



## zzypeg

^^^^^
sorry that's huge lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

No need to shout! :rofl: I'm only here!!

So I joined WW last night, I'm allowed 29 points plus 7-14 extra due to breastfeeding!! That is LOADS!!

I'm surprised how much you can eat!

:rofl: As for my Dominoa, it's 5 points for ONE medium slice.....I eat a full large pizza! :lol:

So today is the day where I turn good https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_vhBxPBEEpzg/ShugKUdQhGI/AAAAAAAAAkY/XiFAve9iocE/s320/Angel+Smiley.jpg


----------



## zzypeg

go kian!! lol..well i thought your ears may be so skinny you were going deaf!! lol! 
that's quite alot of points isn't it..is that the new pro-points thing! where you can eat fruit and veg unlimited?? xxxxx


----------



## Khloeee

Hi ladies, 

Mid feb I was 12st 4lbs, am now 11st 12 lbs. 6lbs in a month. LO is waking every 1.5 hrs in the night so I am exhausted. Not been out walking too much recently as am trying the whole 'sleep when baby sleeps' idea to stop myself from going insane with sleep dep. This is my only form of excercise (don't know how you all manage to fit in wii fit etc around your LOs so big well done for that!). So I'm leading a rather sedentary lifestyle the last few weeks which has slowed my weight loss but hoping to get back on the walking when (if) LO gets over this bad sleeping stint and goes back to his usual waking every 3 hrs. 

Sorry i've not posted much, I can't keep up with you guys! Will aim to keep in touch more and update my weight loss progress on time!


----------



## Khloeee

Oh and forgot to say that I don't feel much thinner yet. Can't imagine being able to pass off a bikini this summer. But there is still time!


----------



## zzypeg

hi Khloee, i remember you we had the same goals! well done on your loss so far and welcome back, it's a hard job to keep up with us, we chattter so much sometimes xxxxx


----------



## zzypeg

Khloeee said:


> Oh and forgot to say that I don't feel much thinner yet. Can't imagine being able to pass off a bikini this summer. But there is still time!

still loads of time hun..don't stress, I am exactly the same especially as I gained 2lb last week and feel huge again! but I am so glad I started before the summer as usually there is a lot of tears when the hot weather comes and "i'm fate and have nothing to wear!!!" xxxxxxxxxxx:flower:


----------



## zzypeg

oh and Ps...your LO is so gorgeous xxxxx


----------



## xnmd1

wasn't the advance step last weeks wii challange? Is it this weeks too?


----------



## zzypeg

sorry I wasn't around last week...so I didn't know...doh :dohh:!!
let's have a different on then, I just thought of the first one that was in my head!! maybe boxing, or jogging? whatever you fancy? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zzypeg

ps...xnmd1, just noticed where you live, my dad lives there.. xxx


----------



## ricschick

morning lovely ladies im happy to do the advance step. lovely sunny day today! think il have a salad for dinner today!
considering hetting an exercise bike as id like to tone my thighs anyone got one?x


----------



## ricschick

oops didnt refresh the page before i posted im happy with the boxing? dont think we have done that yet?x


----------



## choc

Morning! We have done boxing, but not for ages, so I'm happy with that if everyone else is?

ricschick I had an exercise bike but it hurt my bum too much!

Has anyone heard of the 30 day shred?


----------



## zzypeg

ok then boxing it is...how long shall we go for? xxxx
choc, i haven't heard of that..does it involve alot of tuna and chicken? xxxx
Most people that get an exercise bike end up using it as a clothes horse..that's wht i'm not allowed one...lol xxxxxx


----------



## Feltzy

zzypeg said:


> ok then boxing it is...how long shall we go for? xxxx
> choc, i haven't heard of that..does it involve alot of tuna and chicken? xxxx
> Most people that get an exercise bike end up using it as a clothes horse..that's wht i'm not allowed one...lol xxxxxx

We've got an exercise bike in the shed which was there when we moved in, never used it though. I remember nagging my OH for one of those little step machines, like this one:

https://www.overstock.com/Sports-Toys/InMotion-Elliptical-Trainer-Gym-Machine/3084102/product.html

He eventually caved an bought me one, I used it twice and then it gathered dust!


----------



## ricschick

3min one the 6min one confusses me lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girls!

Omg I am sooo tired today..cant keep my eyes open, not sure why cuz I got 6 hrs of sleep :haha:

Welcome back Khloeee!

Tryin to get some coffee down in hopes it'll wake me up. Just got LO down for a nap zzz


----------



## choc

30 day shred is an exercise dvd! Meant to give amazing results but is really hard core.

Hiys Khloeee!

3 min one fine by me x


----------



## xnmd1

where abouts is your dad zzpeg?


----------



## peanut56

Morning ladies. I have my weigh in at noon (my time) so still have a couple hours to wait. I'm hungry though!!
My husband is from where you are xnmd1 :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oooh how do you feel about weigh-in? good luck!


----------



## peanut56

I've been pretty good all week (with the exception of Saturday) so I think it should go well. However, I've thought that many times and been wrong, so I'm a bit nervous. :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Afternoon ladies! Today has been a good day so far, Bran flakes for breaki, Chicken salad sandwich for lunch. Also had a nice walk to the shop and bought my self a sugar free energy drink ;) lol! The weather is gorgeous here, So sunny and warm it felt like summer walking with just a t-shirt on hehe!!

Looking forward to weighing myself Friday. Hope I have lost a little bit!! xx


----------



## zzypeg

xnmd1 said:


> where abouts is your dad zzpeg?

he is in halifax, but he only moved there last year for BC xxxx


----------



## xnmd1

i'm in halifax too! :D


----------



## choc

Hi everyone, hope you've had a good day. I had a pub lunch today, steak baguette and chips with mayo. I did allow for it in my calories though so should be ok.

How did weigh in go peanut?

Aidan had broccolli today, he loved it!
 



Attached Files:







SDC11726.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2









SDC11727.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## zzypeg

xnmd1 said:


> i'm in halifax too! :D


ha ha..what a coincidence not sure how big halifax is but he lives on Fiddle Parkway - feel free to go and rob him lol xxx


----------



## zzypeg

choc...I love chips and mayo and steak too!! lol..bet it was lovely was that brocolli you gave aiden cooked? I am scared to give Yvaine things..I have given her toast crust, raw carrot and cucumber and some melon to suck on but apart from puree, she hasn't "eaten" anything xxxx


----------



## xnmd1

zzypeg said:


> xnmd1 said:
> 
> 
> i'm in halifax too! :D
> 
> 
> ha ha..what a coincidence not sure how big halifax is but he lives on Fiddle Parkway - *feel free to go and rob him l*ol xxxClick to expand...

:rofl:

hes way over at the other end, about 20 mins from me. so not far, really!


----------



## choc

Yes its broccoli, he loved it but was a bit messy. He has had that, cucumber, mange tout, carrots, green beans, mini corn, porridge and rice cakes - plain and with fruit puree on them. He has eaten little bits but more by accident I think! He just sucks on them really.


----------



## zzypeg

xnmd1 said:


> zzypeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xnmd1 said:
> 
> 
> i'm in halifax too! :D
> 
> 
> ha ha..what a coincidence not sure how big halifax is but he lives on Fiddle Parkway - *feel free to go and rob him l*ol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> hes way over at the other end, about 20 mins from me. so not far, really!Click to expand...

lol...you have probably seen more of him than I have (even if you don't know it!) incase you do bump into him..he is a rather tall english chap called tom, beware!!! xxxx


----------



## mastersdoggie

hello!! thanks for the welcome 

I started the day with a cup of coffee with a little sugar (felt bad adding sugar but slept only for about 4-5 hours and had to go to office today for a few hours, so i thought it was ok)

breakfast was a small cup of rice and lentils with a cup of yogurt and some tomatoes

did not have coffee at office. 

felt a little hungry after coming home at 12:30. cookies said "Eat me!! eat me!!" but i said "No" and had 2 low fat, low calorie biscuits

had lunch - small cup of rice and lentils, 3 servings of veggies and one cup of yogurt

an orange in the evening and a cup of coffee with a little sugar

dinner was a small cup of rice, lots of veggies and low fat yogurt

back from doctor visit for my LO's 10th week vaccines. she is still awake (it is 12:30 am in India now on thursday), so had a small cup of low fat yogurt.

my mommy asked me to have some hot chocolate - very tempting, but i said no.

planning to have oatmeal for dinner instead of rice. let's see how it works out.

thanks for all your support!!


----------



## choc

Well done on not having the cookies and hot chocolate!

Have you lost a lot of weight already? Just looking at your ticker.


----------



## xnmd1

I've been trying to convince OH to try to lose weight with me .. his BMI is in the obese range, and he used to be very slim.

Anyways, I entered us in to a contest at a local gym and they just called and we won 10 sessions with personal trainers :rofl:

So mabybe that'll give him some motivation


----------



## zzypeg

well done ....I never win anything and what a fab prize for you when you are trying to loose weighht!!

anyway everyone despite me setting the Wii fit challenge this morning I am having some erm..ladies personal issues that are causing me lots of pain "down below". so I am not exercising this evening! :blush:

I have changed my goals on MFP, increased my exercise goals for the week and reduced the amount I want to loose each week and I now have an extra 30 cals a day!! (big wow!! lol). it reckons that I should have lost another 7.5lb in 5 weeks, so that's fine! I would love be 9.5 stone (especially as the new M&S advert has just been on as I type-skinnies in bikinis, it's enough to make me want to starve!!) maybe I will be by the summer?? we shall see but 10 stone will do for now...so my new goal is 10stone by the end of april xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xnmd1

you mean pounds, not stone, right? ;)


----------



## zzypeg

lol..no I want to loose 8lb and weigh 10 stone xxx


----------



## Feltzy

I had fruit n fibre for brekky this morning, nothing for lunch (naughty me, been busy packing) and I've been naughty at tea time too, OH is out so I just made me and the kids sausage chips and beans. Although, the sausage was done on the George Forman and the chips were oven chips so I'll try not to feel too guilty! I've not snacked on any chocolate/biscuits/crisps today so thats a triumph for me! 

I just need to get this podgy belly down so I can look relatively ok in my bikinis when we go away on Saturday so I think I might go on a waterathon over the next few days.


----------



## xnmd1

gotcha :haha:


----------



## choc

Even if I get thin enough to wear a bikini, I never will be able to cos of my stretch marks.

I noticed today that I look slim around the part under my boobs, but I just have this belly over hang which seems like it will never go!


----------



## zzypeg

well ladies, I am going to sign off for tonight and cook dinner. my batterie is nearly dead and i can't be doing with a trailing lead tonight! so have a lovely evening all of you and I will catch you all tomorrow xxxxxxxxx


----------



## peanut56

I lost 2 pounds! Total of 21.4!! :happydance:


----------



## choc

:happydance:

Well done Peanut! That is fab!

Night zz


----------



## Faerie

I'm really glad I just noticed this group. I need help! I have never been on any kind of diet before and don't know where to start. I seem to have developed a chocolate obsession. I presumed that weight would come off easily like it did after DD but it hasn't. I had to go clothes shopping today as I have an interview on Friday and I wanted to throw up seeing myself in the mirrors. This all sounds so pathetic but I just feel like crap and then I go and eat crap...

I make healthy food but I suppose it's not low fat as such because I eat the same meals as my daughter. The problem is the constant snacking but I am always hungry :( I breastfeed both my children so can't really go on a very low fat diet, I just need the willpower to step away from the cookies. I'm hoping seeing this in writing will help.

Before getting pregnant with Sofia I weighed about 58kg (128lbs) and wore a UK size 10. After Sofia I was really fit (not sitting on my arse in the office all day) and weighed 56kg (123lbs) and was wearing mostly size 8.

At the end of my pregnant with Alejandro I was 88kg (194lbs). 5 months later I am 68kg (159lbs). I was 70kg a couple of weeks after the birth so basically I have lost nothing. In fact I think I lost some weight and then put it back on because I eat so much.

Sorry this is a really long rant, it's just all got to me today. I hate myself like this.


----------



## peanut56

Welcome Faerie! :hugs:
The ladies here are very supportive, so you've come to the right place. :)


----------



## Faerie

peanut56 said:


> Welcome Faerie! :hugs:
> The ladies here are very supportive, so you've come to the right place. :)

Your little girl is so cute! 3 days older than my son :)


----------



## peanut56

Thank you! Your LOs are adorable :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girls

Had a mini mental breakdown today, so haven't been good in the diet department. Did great with my meals..and should've stopped there..but at the end of the day, had 2 hot cross buns :blush: Oh man..sooo bad. Back on the wagon tomorrow..probably too late for weigh-in success but we'll see!

can't remember all I read, but choc, Aidan looks happy with his broc!!! So cute :D

Camilla, yay for 30 extra cals lol. One more bite :haha:

Peanut, congrats on your loss!!!!!! Thats GREAT!!!!

Welcome Faerie :hugs:


----------



## peanut56

choc, those pictures are sooo cute! :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

choc said:


> *Even if I get thin enough to wear a bikini, I never will be able to cos of my stretch marks.
> *
> I noticed today that I look slim around the part under my boobs, but I just have this belly over hang which seems like it will never go!

Me too :( :( I got them from my first pregnancy..didn't get any with my 2nd which is weird..but grr them!!!! So not fair lol


----------



## choc

Welcome Faerie! I don't breastfeed so am not sure how it works with dieting. I assume you can't really count calories?


----------



## choc

Thanks peanut!
Nightmare plb isn't it. Hope you are feeling better after your mini meltdown. How do you make those amazing pics in your sig? That one is just gorgeous.


----------



## Faerie

choc said:


> Welcome Faerie! I don't breastfeed so am not sure how it works with dieting. I assume you can't really count calories?

I just read on the babycentre that it's ok to lose a kilo per week so yay! I wasn't sure how much was a realistic target. I would like to be 60kg or less by mid-June so that might be attainable. We have holidays booked, like you I will never wear a bikini again but I'd at least like to step out in a swimsuit.

I'm going to have to learn all this stuff, I have no idea what calories are in what. Hmm, me thinks I will have to inform DH that I can't possibly lose weight without the iphone calorie counter app... in which case he'll need to buy me an iphone :haha:


----------



## Faerie

choc said:


> Hi everyone, hope you've had a good day. I had a pub lunch today, steak baguette and chips with mayo. I did allow for it in my calories though so should be ok.
> 
> How did weigh in go peanut?
> 
> Aidan had broccolli today, he loved it!

That was one of my DD's fave first food too, she still loves it - we had stir fry tonight and she just kept asking for more broccoli.


----------



## xnmd1

peanut you're doing sooo good!
I got a lot of exercise in, an hour and a half of "real exercise" and a good 45 minutes walking the grocery store (does that count? :haha:)

I had muffets for breakfast ( if anyone even knows what those are :rofl: ), and pork, plain rice, green beans, and homemade cabbage eggrolls for dinner :)

I really hope I see a change when I weigh in friday.


----------



## choc

I say this to everyone on here but I recommend myfitnesspal.com. I couldn't have got this far without it, and I have tried many times before. It has the calories for nearly everything!

Mmm sounds lush xnmd1! I'm sure you will see a change!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

choc, I use photobucket :D They have really cute editing options.

Well I'm off to bed..sorry I haven't been around much today. Hope tomorrow is much much better! Gnight girls xoxo


----------



## ricschick

thank goodness i wasnt the only one who didnt do the wii fit challenge ive just been busy today and have pain down there too:blush: and had parents evening tonight so just didnt get a chance i would have been crap anyway! lol

welcome to all the newbies 
weldone peanut you are doing fab you should be so proud of yourself! im not holding my breathe about friday as i havent been able to do as much exercise.
have eaten ok today had weetabix for brekkie 2 pieces of crusty bread and butter, 4 pink waffers and for dinner boiled bacon salad garlic potatoes and homemade potatoe salad (mil cooked it:thumbup:) so we will see!

i have really bad stretch marks but they dont bother me my body gave me 4 beautiful children so they were worth it!


----------



## peanut56

Thanks everyone. I'm quite proud of myself. :)
I think we're going to start Hana on baby rice tomorrow...she's been ready for at least a month, but I've been trying to hold off until 6 months, but I think we're going to give it a go. I keep changing my mind though, so we'll see if it actually happens!


----------



## choc

Oh my god can't believe I forgot to do the challenge! I thought it was tomorrow, what a nob!

Oooh good luck Peanut, Hana and Aidan will have started food within days of each other! Hope it goes well.

Night night everyone, won't be around too much tomorrow, my mum is coming to visit xx


----------



## Feltzy

choc said:


> Even if I get thin enough to wear a bikini, I never will be able to cos of my stretch marks.
> 
> I noticed today that I look slim around the part under my boobs, but I just have this belly over hang which seems like it will never go!

I'm sure it'll get better with time, it took me about 18 months for my body to get back to normal after having Evie and I'm still not there yet after having Alfie, its much better than it was though. 

I got loads of stretch marks all over my sides and around my back but they seem to have faded from red to clear now so you can hardly see them, yours will probably fade too. I remember being really worried thinking I'd be hiding my body forever but I hardly notice them at all now.


----------



## xnmd1

did anyone do the challange? :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

We3lcome Faerie! :) I am also breastfeeding :) I joined Weight Watchers this week so I could get the booklets and my point allowance but plan never to go back :rofl: I'll give you an idea of what they say for breastfeeding!

I am allowed the minimum points of 29 so for this yesterday I ate -

2 Weetabix - 3 point
1/4 pint semi-skimmed milk - 2 point
Be good to yourself egg and cress sandwich - 7 point
WW Toffee Yoghurt - 1 point
Large Potatoe - 5 point
Tuna - 2 point
Onion - 0 point
Beetroot - 0 point
40g Cheese - 5 point
Banana - 0 point
Diet Coke - 0 point
WW Choc Brownie Dessert - 3 point

so that was 28 points in total. I am allowed an extra 7 points because I am weaning and breastfeeding. If he wasn't weaning I am allowed an extra 14 points.

Each week you get to have an extra 49 points spread out.

How are you all girls? I feel really podgy but I have been good Monday, Tuesday then I have stuck to WW yesterday!


----------



## Mummy to be x

xnmd1 said:


> i'm in halifax too! :D

Me too! Well I was, I have lived there all my life until about 4 months ago :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

WW sounds so yummy, Kian lol

AFM, I'm feeling so uninspired. Having a rough few days regarding our plans to go back home to the states..more legal hurdles..more long waits on paperwork. Would you believe there was a typo on my daughters birth certificate!!!!!!!! AHHHH. I dunno how long it's gonna take now :(

Plus me and DH are clashing.

So all that on top of trying to eat well..out the window. I haven't done horrible yet..but it's only 11:30 am lol..I've had a few cereal bars (major carb craving..ty pms) and a donut this morning :blush:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't see how I'll ever lose weight on WW, you can eat so much!!

I'm sorry your having a hard time :hugs:

Your signature pictures is lovely :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks :hugs: I'll get through it. It's just soo frustrating..and no sleep on top of it makes everything feel worse.

hehe, I love that pic too..my lil baldy. She's lost all her dark newborn hair and it's coming back blonde!


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's what Tristan did :lol: He didn't have much but what he did have is now gone and he's blonde but me and Hubby where both blonde whilst we where young, we are both really dark now! :wacko:

We are supposed to be going to baby massage this morning but Tristan's still asleep so don't think we will be going! Not sure what to do!?

I was gonna walk my dog but I can't take her out because when we where out Tuesday she scraped all her pads skidding after the ball so she's limping! 

I'm gonna go see my friend I think but that will be it.

What about you?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Not too much..I'm doing some laundry. Hoping to get a nap in sometime today!

Gotta fetch DD from school in a couple hrs. MIL made mac n cheese..man she makes it soooo yummy..she cooks it in the oven. *stomach growls*


----------



## choc

morning! hope everyones ok. My mum is coming to visit today so I'm on a mission to make the flat respectable looking!

I am so tired, Aidan has started to do a poo at 5 in the morning! las 3 nights now!


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sounds yummy Brandy!! I'm hungry already and it's only 10.15! :lol:

Choc does he wake up?


----------



## choc

Yeah he wakes up and I hear him make his poo noise and then a bid squelch! Then he starts babbling away so I get up to change him. Luckily he falls straight back to sleep even though he is wide awake and happy when I am changing him!

He then does another poo about 9am and maybe another in the evening. He used to be a strict once a day boy but I think it is the weaning thats doing it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Could be!! Tristan does a lot but they are really hard! :(

I've just done some purees for Tristan, we are still TW up until 6 months but adding in finger foods.

I've made him -

Cauliflower, Carrot and Green Bean
Cauliflower and Watercress
Sweet Potatoe and Spinach
Pear - His absolute favourite!!
Plum

I just hope he likes them!

We have decided to go for a picnic with my best friend and my goddaughter, I've packed Tristan a packed lunch too :)


----------



## choc

They sound yummy! Sure he will love them. I was thinking about a picnic today but wasn't sure if I was getting ahead of myself, is it really warm enough? It looks like summer outside but is it trying to fool me!


----------



## xnmd1

good luck with cleaning choc .. i like to create the illusion of clean when company comes over :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've been so bad. I forgot what it feels like to be full. So strang lol.

Oh well! You may all lash me 10 times when the day is over :blush:


----------



## peanut56

Morning ladies. I am soooo jealous that you have weather nice enough to have a picnic! I'm still looking at 5 feet of snow. :(


----------



## zzypeg

good afternoon ladies..how are we all...I am finding this week so hard been eating still over my cals each day..just silly snacking!! I am gonna join weight watchers too kian, just give it a go for a few weeks but if i start putting on it's gonna stop! I hope my friend will be able to print me a voucher out for free registration as my printer isn't working at the mo! but I am just getting the books and not going again! I can't afford the £5.99 a week to be told if i have lost or gained! xxxxxxxx


----------



## peanut56

We gave Hana baby rice this morning! She seemed to like it. :)


----------



## zzypeg

oh and another thing...lol! I am not confident for weigh in tomoz..have not eaten half as much as last week so i am kind of hoping maybe i have at least stayed the same! i really should have been working hard (like I intended to!) to get off the 2lb i gained last week! and to top it off..I have an infection (down below :blush:) i went to the doctor today and i am being treated for thrush as it seems very similar to thrush however i am very swollen too but it says in the leaflet that swelling can be a symptom too. I have a pessary (oh joy!) to put in before bed and some cream..means that DH is going to have to put cream on his old chap too a i do believe that it has been irritated by :sex: on monday night!! oh dear!! sorry for sharing and TMI :wacko::wacko: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zzypeg

sorry tracie..we posted at the same time...looks like hana really loved the rice! xxxxxx


----------



## choc

lovely pics of Hana! glad she liked it!

sorry you have downstairs problems zz.

can't believe its weigh in again tomorrow already. I couldn't exercise today as really hurt my foot doing circuit training yesterday.

Had a lovely day at the park!


----------



## mastersdoggie

choc said:


> Well done on not having the cookies and hot chocolate!
> 
> Have you lost a lot of weight already? Just looking at your ticker.

hi choc, the last time i got my weight checked was on feb 28 - it was 80 kgs and i have not checked my weight again. tomorrow i am going to my gyno for getting IUD inserted, i will check my weight tomorrow. hopefully i have not put on more weight :cry:

as for today
i skipped morning coffee yay!!!!
had 4 rice&lentil pancakes (no oil or butter - steamcooked) with tomatoes

had a small snack (Fried snack) at 12 noon, my mom asked me to have one more, but i said no, even though my tastebuds said "go on, have one more"

a cup of coffee at 1:30 pm and went out to bank and to my office and came back by 4 pm and had a late lunch. 2 servings of rice, 3 servings of vegetables and a cup of yogurt

a small biscuit and a sugarless cookie and a scoop of icecream (i know i should not have)

for dinner i had 2 rice&lentil pancakes, one sercing of rice, one serving of vegetable and a cup of yogurt

will have a cup of lowfat yogurt before going to sleep.

thanks and good luck to all who want to lose weight!


----------



## ricschick

oh zz its horrible isnt it!! ive had problems this week with the other side lol if u get my drift lol i hope it clears up soooon!!
im writing this week off havent eaten too badly but havent done as much exercise due to the soreness.


----------



## choc

mastersdoggie said:


> choc said:
> 
> 
> Well done on not having the cookies and hot chocolate!
> 
> Have you lost a lot of weight already? Just looking at your ticker.
> 
> hi choc, the last time i got my weight checked was on feb 28 - it was 80 kgs and i have not checked my weight again. tomorrow i am going to my gyno for getting IUD inserted, i will check my weight tomorrow. hopefully i have not put on more weight :cry:
> 
> as for today
> i skipped morning coffee yay!!!!
> had 4 rice&lentil pancakes (no oil or butter - steamcooked) with tomatoes
> 
> had a small snack (Fried snack) at 12 noon, my mom asked me to have one more, but i said no, even though my tastebuds said "go on, have one more"
> 
> a cup of coffee at 1:30 pm and went out to bank and to my office and came back by 4 pm and had a late lunch. 2 servings of rice, 3 servings of vegetables and a cup of yogurt
> 
> a small biscuit and a sugarless cookie and a scoop of icecream (i know i should not have)
> 
> for dinner i had 2 rice&lentil pancakes, one sercing of rice, one serving of vegetable and a cup of yogurt
> 
> will have a cup of lowfat yogurt before going to sleep.
> 
> thanks and good luck to all who want to lose weight!Click to expand...


Sounds like you are doing great! Well done!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

wow you girls are doing great with your eating!

Camilla, sorry to hear bout the lady problems..isn't it lovely what us women get to deal with?! Hope it clears up very soon! 

Peanut, omg Hana is gorgeous and looks like she loved the cereal. Bet you're glad you did it now huh :D

I'm sooo not hopeful for weigh-in tomorrow. I'm sure I'm holding lots of water, cuz I pigged out today. It's ok tho :) I'll get back on track..I'm still doing very well overall and that's all that matters. One bad day won't kill me (just the weigh-in!) lol


----------



## hmcx

Oh god, after one of those weeks and an even worse day....we've just ordered Dominos!!! And we had a 50% off voucher if you spend £40!! So £40 worth of food is now winging its way to my house to be eaten by 2!!


----------



## choc

Night night every one, see you at weigh in. AF just arrived so not sure how that might affect my weight. Hoping to lose a pound and reach my first goal.


----------



## peanut56

Thanks plb...I am glad I finally did it! It was very exciting for me. :)
Good luck with the weigh in tomorrow ladies, I'm sure you will all do great!


----------



## xnmd1

everyone's always goin to bed just as i'm gettin ready to go! lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy Weigh-In day, girls!!!

Not so happy for me anyways..gained 1.8 lbs :rofl: but I knew I would with the few days I've had. It's ok tho! I know it's mostly water retention, ty PMS! few days till AF then I should feel better.

Good luck girlies.

ETA: Weighed again after I was up for awhile, before I ate..and I'm only up 1.2 lbs haha...Just shows that it's water!


----------



## RedRose

Morning ladies :hi:

Well I'm down to 124.8lb... you know how I weighed myself last week after a month off and thought I'd stayed the same... well I'd lost 3lb and did my maths wrong :dohh: So this week I've lost two pounds, but I've had a very poorly little bubba and a 48 hour sickness bug so I just haven't eaten enough. I'm sure now things are back to normal weight loss will slow down. 

So I'm getting pretty close to my target weight!

Good luck with the weigh in ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Great job, Rose!!!!!!


----------



## ricschick

weldon girls and dont you just hate water retention brandy!!!im sure its down to af xx
ive weighed and lost a pound very surprised as hardly done any exercise! but pleased!


----------



## RedRose

PLB your new siggy :cloud9:


----------



## Khloeee

11st 12 still. Wasn't expecting much of a change from 3 days ago though! I'm losing about a pound a week I think. Been walking lots more over the past few days, no excuse to sit indoors in this lovely weather!

Do you weigh in every week or every month?


----------



## choc

Happy weigh in day!
Khloeee we weigh in every week.

Well done to all who have lost, and plb - never mind!

Lots of us missing today?

Will weigh in a minute when Aidan asleep


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

GL choc..yeah everyones had a busy week, I think!

We weigh every week..but I personally weigh daily..tho I know fluctuations are normal, so I don't get too bothered by that.just like to keep track and see what's working for me. For instance, in the middle of the week, I hit my lowest weight in years! So I know I'm doing something right. now PMS has caught me and I'm sooo bloated.


----------



## choc

AF arrived yesterday for me, and have no idea how it will affect my weight.


----------



## RedRose

My weight always goes up with AF, the good part is the week after cos the weightloss catches up.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning Ladies!

Well Done on the losses!

So I'm coming on with my biggest weekly loss yet :mrgreen: It's not loads but I've only ever told you I've lost 1lb! So this week I've lost 2lb :D WW must be working!

That makes me 9stone 9lb! So not my smallest weight yet because I was crap and gained but hey it's a start!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, that's what I'm looking forward to lol.

I was so bad yesterday though..so might be a slow week for me.

You've only got 4.8 lbs to go! woot woot


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

YAAAAAAAAAAY Kian!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks :D

9lb to go!!

When they weighed me Tuesday I came up as 10stone on their scales, I'd had my tea and it was 6.30pm so I am going off my normal Friday weigh in, I was 9stone 11lb last Friday.


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello guys, 

Sorry I've been AWOL - Had a LOT going on at home. Not weighed in yet but not expecting to have lost much, if anything.

Have I missed anything important? I assume no new members as I've not had any PMs xx


----------



## choc

Well done bb thats fab! :thumbup:
Hi Kitty, hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Kitty..no new ones other than the few from a few days ago..I think you were posting then though.

Hope everything is ok at home?


----------



## Tudor Rose

ive lost 3lb this week :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well Done :)


----------



## KittyVentura

Well done Kian - Fab news. Now just say no to the :pizza: this weekend lol.

Choc, I'll be ok. I'm not sure if you guys have been aware of what's going on - Will likely have seen it in the news but not linked it to me. https://www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk/news/8932828.SIAN_O_CALLAGHAN__A_town_in_shock/ 

I live in Swindon, in fact I live minutes from this man's house. Don't know Sian enough to say I know her or that she was a friend but we shared many friends and I'd see her out in town etc. Just devastating news. I've been battling, along with the rest of Swindon, all week in the hope of finding good news and yesterday those hopes were shattered when it was revealed about the murders. Hope today will reveal more about who the second body is. Thoughts are with family and friends of both victims.

Tomorrow we're gonna have a day out as a family - maybe go to an aquarium. This has really highlighted how much you have to make the most of those you care about and grab every day to make the most of it.

At the moment not much is known about how Sian was taken but we do know the car she got in was marked up as a taxi. She was taken so quickly, with no witnesses in a busy area so right now I assume she got into the taxi herself even though she hadn't booked it. We've all been there and done it I think - Been freezing cold after a night out and desperate to get home to bed and begged a waiting taxi to drive us. I implore all of you to only get in a licensed taxi that you've booked yourself. If you have a taxi firm that offers some kind of recognition system to ensure you're getting in the right car then make the most of this facility and PLEASE us that firm.

Sorry, really waffly today xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg Kitty!! :( :( :( That's so horrible. Makes me feel ill. Her poor family..gah. It really does make you appreciate your own life and realize how precious life is. so very sorry you and all her family and friends are going through this. How scary.


----------



## zzypeg

well done to all you losers!! lol good job!!
kian...i am going to see how you go next week with ww and join on the monday after next!
well i don't know how but i have lost 2lb (what i gained last week!)!
i have only done a walk, about 10 mins of yoga and usual housework..I would say that I have probably eaten about 1500 cals (averaged out) a day so I am not complaining!
good luck to the rest of you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: Use me as the guinea pig!

Jemma it's so sad :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I remember my nursing instructor was on WW..she lost sooo much weight and looks great. She was even featured on their site at that point..a few years ago


----------



## choc

So sorry Kitty. 

Well done Tudor and zz.

I have lost 2lb so I have EXCEEDED MY GOAL! :happydance: I am so happy, a total of 1 stone 1lb lost! My first goal was a stone, so i have gone from 11 stone 6 to 10 stone 5lb!

My new goal is to get to 10 stone, so that is now 4lb to lose.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well done Tudor!! :D

Wow choc!!! you overachiever :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Choc that is brilliant!! I bet you can tell the difference too can't you?

I can't wait until I feel different, I want to get down to about 9stone I think!


----------



## Feltzy

Morning ladies! 

Kitty, sorry something so horrible happened so close to home, I saw it on the news last night its so sad. 

I weighed myself this morning and I've somehow lost 1.5lbs, so I now weigh in at 11st 8.5lbs. I don't know how that happened, last night I had chilli/rice/pitta bread, wine and then 2 slices of cheese on toast before I went to bed! I'm assuming its because I've been so busy packing for the holiday, ironing and running round the shops etc so I suppose I've been more active than usual.

I go away tomorrow so I'll let you know how much weight I've put on next Sunday lol. I'm going to try and be good, its all inclusive but I'm going to eat lots of salad for lunch/dinner, and fruit and muesli for breakfast. I really need to stay away from the hotdogs and chips at the snack bar!

Well done to everyone for your weight losses.


----------



## choc

Thanks girls! Yes I can tell the difference - my clothes fit! Plus I bought size 12 jeans.
Stil got the nasty belly over hang though!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ah the dreaded belly! I've got that too. Oh man, last night, I was holding LO as she stood on my lap..she stepped right on my c-section scar and it HURT soooo bad. It hasn't hurt like that ever..but wow. It's still kinda sore today too.


----------



## Khloeee

Some great weight loss going on here guys, you must feel great. I need to get on it!!

Kittyventura, that's such awful news about Sian and must be even more horrible for you to have it so close to home. Looking back, I was quite stupid when younger and would get in any old 'taxi' not thinking any harm could be done/not realising there could be potential dangers of doing so. Now (not that I go out at all these days!), I always ring a taxi firm, one that texts you the reg number of the driver etc.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh I hate post pregnancy belly! That's my worst bit! The jelly! :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls will you look at this thread please? Tell me what you think - https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/570488-girls-ventura-car-seat-does-yours-look-like.html


----------



## Terrilea

1lb loss for me, i'm happy with that as i had a chinese on saturday and a maccies on wednesday! Well done girls let's keep it up so we're all looking fab for the summer! x x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well Done!!

I was the same, had Domino's Friday, McDonalds and Chinese Saturday and then Cherry Pie, Apple Crumble and Custard on Sunday! :lol:


----------



## Terrilea

mmm i haven't had apple crumble for years! xx


----------



## zzypeg

kitty..we must have posted at the same time earlier..made me look like I completely ignored your post and really insensitive..sorry chick! 
I have been following this story on the news and It chills me to the bone to think that poor sian's friends and family have had their beautiful girl taken by some monster. We have had some pretty shocking stuff happen where I live but nothing as scary as this.
big hugs to you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG Girls! I was looking for a pair of shorts that I love for my inspiration, I want to get into them! Well I couldn't find them but found some that I did wear when my white ones fit me at the age of 18! I've just put them on and they fit!! :yipee: My thighs still look big and my belly isn't flat enough but they fit!!!! :D I'm going to use them as my goal, I want to wear them in summer! 

This is what size I was...my favourite shorts!! I really hope I didn't throw them :(
 



Attached Files:







Me, Roisin and Stacey.........jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xnmd1

Hello, I've just weighed in .. i'm down 1.8 lbs :)


----------



## choc

Well done everyone on the losses, good work!


----------



## zzypeg

yes well done to everyone...we are well underway to set a good weightloss this month all ready!! keep it up ladies (says me tucking into a bit of french stick with butter!!-well i did walk 3 miles to get it!) xxxxxxxx


----------



## zzypeg

well I had a suprise phonecall this afternoon..I have got a job interview on tuesday!! woop..what do I do..what do I wear??? i haven't had a formal interview for at least 8 years!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Ahh congratulations zz! I haven't had an interview in ages either! Whats the job?


----------



## peanut56

Congrats on the losses everyone! And congrats on the job interview zzypeg!! That's awesome! 
I made cupcakes for a get together this afternoon and I've already eaten one...


----------



## choc

Hey peanut hows the weaning going today?


----------



## peanut56

Hey choc,

We gave her some more rice cereal and it went really well. She ate it like a pro! We're going to do one more day on the rice and then I'm going to try something more interesting like sweet potato.
How's BLW going for you?


----------



## choc

Yeah really good thanks! He is loving it, virtually snatches the food off me now! He is definitely eating it as I see evidence in his nappy. I'm really pleased. He's getting good with his cup too.


----------



## xnmd1

those cup cakes look ammmmazzzzingg! did you do the icing yourself?


----------



## peanut56

Glad to hear it's going well choc! :)
Thanks xnmd1! I did do the icing myself...they turned out not too bad! :D I learned different decorating techniques at a cake decorating class I took a couple of months ago but I still need loads of practice!


----------



## zzypeg

thanks ladies... It's only for a job in an incoming call centre, nothing glam! I am only going with a view to see if the money and hours suit me. I told them I only really wanted no more than 16 hours a week but lets see if they can do it in 2 full days coz of the travelling, the pay isn't great so I can't really afford a job where I am only going for a couple of hours a day (unless it's really close to home-which this one isn't) but hey ho..thay may hate me so we shall see! I have got to try some clothes on tomoz, see if any of my smart stuff fits or else it's off to tesco- good old black trousers for £5!! lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mastersdoggie

hello!!

today, a cup of low fate yogurt and 2 slices of bread with pineapple jam.

had 2 rice&lentil crepes with vegetable gravy. mommy asked me to have one more, but i said no

had a cup of coffee with low fat milk and a little sugar at 2:30 pm

1.5 servings of rice, 3 servings of vegetables and low fat yogurt at 5 pm

a mouthful of pepsi sometime in between

2 slices of bread and low fat cheese, a banana, 2 cauliflower stuffed wheatbread and a small cup of sweet for dinner

should have cut the sweet down

checked my weight today - 79.4 kg :( still a long way to go. have to change the ticker. may be tomorrow


----------



## zzypeg

pineapple jam sounds yummy..is that your own recipe? xxx


----------



## mastersdoggie

zzypeg said:


> pineapple jam sounds yummy..is that your own recipe? xxx

:blush: no, my mom bought it from a store close by. we get different sorts of jams here - mango, pineapple, apple, apple&cinnamon, mint&strawberry, mixed fruit, orange marmalade, etc. i would have preferred orange marmalade, but my mom wanted to try some variety, so it was pineapple this time.


----------



## Bee26

sorry ive been awol - busy busy - havent lost anything this week, been a fatty. hope all ok xx


----------



## ricschick

welldone on all the losses girls!!! so proud of you!!!
its a terrible thing to happen kitty some people are just so evil!xxx
zz good luck at your interview hun!!

not doing much today just trying to get the house clean what with kittens and children it doesnt stay clean for long!!!


----------



## peanut56

Good morning everyone. I had a terrible day yesterday. Cupcakes (many) pizza, ice cream, chocolate. Oh it was a feast! I had planned on having a cheat day, but didn't plan on being quite as bad as I was. I felt sick after! Back on track today.
Did anyone else notice sleep issues when they started weaning? Hana's had rice cereal two days now (she's going to have more right away here) and the last two nights she's been up several times throughout the night, which is unusual for her. I'm exhausted!! Is it from the weaning? (She's only getting one meal a day so far, in the morning) Or coincidence? Is there a growth spurt around 6 months?
Hope everyone is having a good day so far!


----------



## charlotte-xo

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek ladies!! so sorry i didnt post my weigh in its been hectic around here again. Alfie is being a nightmare lol!! he now thinks 4 in the morning is awake time, wakes every hour near enough for a feed. Hes feeding every hour in the day i just cant keep up at the minute. 

Anyways this week im sooo soooo proud of myself :smug: ive lots 4 lbs. Never ever in my life have i ever lost more than 3 !! so happy.

But..i treated myself to some chocolate cheesecake :blush: and....a chinease :shhh: straight after though i felt awful and greasy :cry: that will teach me.

Got to run again :roll: but ill definately be back in later when alfies had a bath.
Well done again ladies and sorry ive abandoned you this week but just wanted to say how proud i am of all of us were such loosers!! :cry:



<3


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Looks like we're all busy bee's these days lol! Sorry..I've been crazy busy here too..running around for visa stuff, passports..and today we were out doing odds n ends. We went to an orphanage and gave away all of Abbey's tiny baby clothes ..I had mixed feelings, but I'm glad they'll be used :)

Had a bad diet day yesterday but back on track today. Hoping to do muuuuch better than last week (my 1 lb gain!) Wanna lose that and maybe 1 more if I'm being ambitious lol. 

:hugs: to all


----------



## choc

I've been awol today too! Was our nephews birthday so went out for lunch, and ate far to much, including the biggest pie and biggest pudding you have seen in your life. I feel so guilty now! And last night I went to my friends 30th birthday party and ate too much from the buffet, so now I feel like I have put my stone back on in 2 days! Plus we're having a roast tomorrow. Oh dear ...............


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah..I got another package from home..filled with all of my fave goodies!!!! Nooooooooooooooo lol. I know they mean well..but I'm so mad at them..while stuffing my face :haha:


----------



## ricschick

ive been busy alday only just sat down, trying to get the house in order! tired now! oh i cant wait for bed!!!
made homemade macaroni cheese today and jamie loved it so did lucy the other 2 didnt lol i only had a little bit as half way through mine lucy had a toilet related accident bless her, otherwise been ok ive eaten one chocolate biscuit a jaffa cake and 5 squares of chocolate! slap my wrist!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow Claire is tired!? She of mucho energy :haha: Hope you can rest well tonight

Peanut, sorry, I meant to answer you earlier about the weaning, but YES!!! I definitely noticed that Abbey was very unsettled from the first night we started her on rice cereal..I found that if I gave it early in the day, she is much better at night, rather than afternoon or evening. Now that I'm giving her larger amounts of food and 2 "meals" a day, she is starting to be unsettled again at bedtime..and sleeping very lightly. I hope they both adjust!! I'm sure they will though..it just sucks in the meantime. Don't let it discourage you though..you gotta go through it eventually lol.
maybe it's just a fluke though?


----------



## choc

I've eaten 3000 calories today, haven't done anything like that since we started this thread. It was a family lunch out though.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I have probably eaten around that. I couldn't even begin to add it up. :(

I plan on giving away the rest of the goodies I got from the states..get the in-laws to eat some of em..and the kids. Ughhhh! So mad at myself.


----------



## choc

I feel the same. Like a fat pig.


----------



## ricschick

peanut are you still giving as much milk or have you dropped a feed? when i weaned i gave breakfast for a week then the 2nd week added lunch then the 3rd week added dinner and he was still having as many bottles as before, he is now down to 3 bottles a day.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I was wondering that too, Claire.

I haven't dropped any milk feeds for Abz either..just now worked up to 2 meals.


----------



## peanut56

Thanks plb, I'm hoping it was just coincidence and she just had a few bad nights! 
ricschick - we haven't dropped any bottles yet. I feed her a bottle first thing in the morning (it's usually a 6oz bottle but I've dropped it down to 5oz) then an hour later or so I've been giving her the rice cereal.


----------



## zzypeg

morning ladies! how are we?
sorry I wasn't in yesterday busy busy running around.eating muchos food! 
so today I thought I would pop in and say a quick hi before things get going for the day again! we are supposed to be going out for the day but it's getting overcast and I am really pooing my pants that it's gonna rain! we only go to this event once a year and I have been waiting ages to take mrs madam! fingers crossed!
hope you all have a lovely day xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's perfect then..how was she last night?

yawwwwn I am not ready to be awake. With AF coming soon and my eating binge, I'm scared of the scale! gonna work super hard the rest of the week..grr still so mad at myself.

Hope you're all well :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning Camilla..we posted at the same time :) Hope it doesn't rain!!


----------



## ricschick

where you off too zz?
im not upto much emma was up twice in the night being sick both times was over my bedroom floor:dohh: not good when you have cream carpet lol. bless her she is resting on the couch at the mo. taking the cat to the vets in the morning she is being spayed! :happydance: she has been driving me made wanting to go out! have a nice sunday girls and stay away from the cakes!!:kiss:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sooooooooooo bloated..I think I'm gonna explode! I havent even eaten much today. YUCK


Sorry, just had to whine somewhere :rofl:


----------



## choc

Hi girls, hope everyone is ok.
Took Aidan swimming this morning which was fun but now he doesn't seem to want to nap! Roast dinner today but I've done extra exercise so that I don't have to feel guilty, which I'm still feeling after yesterday!


----------



## ricschick

my legs are like tree trunks serious water retention!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah that's my problem..holding soo much water. At least it's comforting that after AF, it will fall off..with TONS of drinking anyways lol

haven't been too good again today. I'm in a funk and in that 'I don't care' mode..but will be out soon, I'm sure. Watching Extreme Home Makeover today..really makes you appreciate what you have..and makes me wonder why I get so worked up over an extra piece of bread I had or somethin...crazy!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey lovelies, another quick visit from me, hope you are all well an well done everyone on this weeks weigh in! I still haven't weighed in because I'm not home, we were supposed to go home yesterday but Holly is so ill we have stayed for a few extra days, it's awful seeing her like this! And to top it off I have a stomach bug and spent the whole of last night and today throwing up and on the loo! Nightmare times! I expect we will be home on Tuesday probably if Holly is better! Have fun everyone! Xx


----------



## ricschick

oh no i hope your both well soon!! x


----------



## choc

Hope you both get better soon! xx


----------



## peanut56

Morning ladies. We had a better night last night, thankfully!
Hope you and Holly get better soon Mrs. M!!


----------



## gingajewel

Hello:yipee:

I was just wandering if i can join you all please 

I am Gail and im 26 (27 Wednesday :happydance:) I have lost 12 pound on slimming world in ten weeks but this week my motivation seems to have run off and not told me!! :shrug:

I thought that if i joined here then i would feel a bit more motivated!!!! Erm im not sure if you need any info from me but just let me know and i hope im ok to join?? XxXx :thumbup:


----------



## peanut56

Hi gingajewel!! Welcome! Of course you can join :)


----------



## choc

Welcome gingajewel! You just need to send kittyventura a pm to get your details added to the front page. Well done on the loss so far. We weigh in on fridayd but if you weigh in on a different day at slimming world then thats fine!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

of course!! Welcome :hugs:

Allie..hope that you both get better very soon..it's so horrible seeing them sick like that :( Sending you healing energy xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Allie hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Peanut Tristan was the same when we started weaning but then actually started sleeping better!

So I well and truly messed up this weekend!

We went to the Zoo with our friends on Saturday, we had lunch there ad it all went downhill from then.....Chips, Chocolate Cake, Chinese etc then Sunday we went through to our friends in Windermere and it carried on downhill, Big Steak Lunch, Hobnobs etc. So yeh I was bad at weekend but back on it today!

I always screw up at weekend :(


----------



## choc

Good morning! Hope everyones nights were ok. Aidan didn't poo in the night - yay! Hope thats the end of it. 

I'm feeling postive this week, I'm gonna work hard!


----------



## starangel27

Hi 

ive ate so well all week and not lost a single thing :-( 
attemped a run yesterday but was ridiculous i was out of breath so fast i 
practically crawled home.

xx


----------



## choc

Well done for eating well star, keep exercising, it'll all show up eventually! Make sure you drink lots of water to stop water retention which can make you weigh more xx


----------



## starangel27

hi choc

thanks for that im trying to get through the water only managing about 2 bottles a day so far. its the exercising im struggling with as im not getting home till 6pm on a night & 2 exhasted to move.


----------



## choc

Oh god I am dreading that when I go back to work, no idea how I will fit exercise in.


----------



## ricschick

welcome gail!! 
im determined not to be tempted by yummy things in the kitchen!! i still want to get down to atleast 10stone by summer and to lose it off my arse and thighs lol any good tips for those problem areas? havent done any major exercise today as ive been busy had to drop cat to the vets then drop ellie to school then went shopping (food) but also bought 2 t-shirts and bra and a cardi all in a size 12!! and am now home, will have to go again in a min to collect ellie and cat then drop mil home! then im going to try and fit in my wii fit before dinner! and tomorrow il do my clare nasir workout dvd.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello beauties xx

Sorry I've been awol again. PMS always makes me moody and depressed...not very good company lol. AF finally showed, 2 days late..i was freakin! I already feel a bit better though :)

Done well with my eating today. Way under my cals, and just have dinner left. So woohoo!!!


----------



## mastersdoggie

been eating like an idiot for the last 2 days, have to start eating wisely from tomorrow


----------



## gingajewel

Thankyou all for the warm welcome  I will send a message to Kittyventura so i can join!! Today i have been at work so was very good  I find it easier when i am at work because i take food with me and i havent got the OH's biscuits and crisps to tempt me.

On a monday and Friday my mom cooks tea for us as i am at work, she is very good at making SW food and has made home made chilli con carne and jacket potato - yummy!! 

Hope everyone else has had a lovely day?? Xx


----------



## peanut56

Morning ladies, hope you are all well today! I have two more days before my weigh in and I'm getting nervous. I ate horribly on Friday, and not so great on Thursday. I've been good since, so I'm hoping I'll still lose.
My husband decided he wanted to start doing Weight Watchers with me on Saturday, so I'm very happy about that. He is very supportive of me, but it'll be a lot better having him doing it too! There have been a few times where he's cooked something very yummy that I couldn't eat and I sat there watching him and drooling. So hopefully that'll stop now and my life will be a little easier. :)


----------



## peanut56

Double post!


----------



## choc

I've got 450 calories left! Not gonna eat them all as I ate about 3000 on saturday so I'm hoping this will help make up for it!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I had chips and baked beans for dinner. What kind of dinner is that??? The closer I get to goal, the harder I'm finding it to be good! I've lost 36 lbs since having Abbey 5 1/2 months ago..and I want to lose 14 more. This is soooo hard now!!! I got too cocky cuz I was cruising through the loss lol. Damnit. 

I'll get there. It'll take time, but I know I will :D

Peanut, good luck on your weigh-in...it's awesome that hubby is joining you! It's so very difficult to diet when someones eating yummy foods in front of you...I've had to sit and drool so many times before. DH is always stopping at donut stands or ice cream shops and asking if I want something. GRR! I am really good at resisting those kinds of things..but it's still annoying lol.

choc, good job! Those cals will add up :D

Ginga, that's one of the reasons I'm looking forward to getting back to work..much easier to make the day pass without snacking :haha:


----------



## peanut56

I remember one time when I did Weight Watchers the first time (3.5 years ago now) DH (back then he was just my boyfriend lol) came home with McDonald's and sat there and ate it right in front of me. McDonald's is one of my biggest (if not THE biggest) food weaknesses - I cried!! Men can be so thick sometimes.
Today I decided to give Hana the spoon and see how she did feeding herself. This was the result! :haha:


----------



## xnmd1

A few nights ago OH ordered pizza and garlic fingers.. i ate a banana .. and then a garlic finger ... and then I left the room before I ate it all!

I can't stand seeing people eat delicious food when i'm trying to diet :gun:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's so cruel!!! We should make em go outside n eat if they order nice food and we can't have it :haha:

Aww peanut..shes so cute! :D

It's 8 am..been up for a couple of hrs so I already needed my granola bar. DH is taking me out for dinner and to see Cirque du Soliel..I loooooove those shows so much! I got the tickets for my birthday on the 8th :) So I'm trying to save my calories for tonight lol. Will load up on green tea and water most of the day. That's the plan anyway =/ Stupid AF making me weak to goodies!

Hope you're all well!! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Men can be cruel! Hubby sat with Hobnobs last night...I ate 4! :blush:

I mean it, back on it today! I was doing so well up until the weekend!

We met a friend and her daughter yesterday and went for a really long walk so at least I did some exercise! :lol:

Peanut, you should see the state Tristan made! :rofl:


----------



## KittyVentura

Hi all, just a quick check in. Hope you're all doing well? I've not been eating too well, find it really hard to eat sensibly when I'm upset etc. From today I'm back on it xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm good thanks Hun :)

I messed up at weekend but back on it today too! 

Hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls on WW, what kind of meals do you do for breakfast? Dinner? Tea?


----------



## choc

Morning! Had a terrible night with Aidan, not sure how I'm gonna cope with this when I go back to work. I'm doing a keep in touch day at work this afternoon too and leaving him with my mum. I trust her, obviously, but I am still nervous. So feeling pretty shit this morning.

Well done those of you who have turned down food!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know what you mean Choc, I'm hoping we have Tristan's sleeping cracked before I return to work, I don't think I'd cope otherwise! :lol:

When do you go back?

For you girls doing BLW, I found this on Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/#!/BabyLedWeaningLetYourBabiesFeedThemselves


----------



## choc

I start back on 8th june. I'm just gonna be so tired!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm dreading it!! :( I hope i win the lottery then I don't have to go back! :lol:

I think I'm due back about 12th July!


----------



## choc

Its a horrible thought isn't it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh :(


----------



## ricschick

morning ladies! sorry some had rubbish nights!! i hope they sleep through soon!!!
weldone to those who resisted yummy food and naughty naughty to those who didnt lol...........
was very good with food yesterday! i find if ive gone of track a little and have eaten the odd biscuit through out the day, i find the first day of trying to be good the hardest but once that day is over it gets easier! going to do my wii fit today, emma still isnt well so il have to turn off the disney films to do it lol
hope you all have a nice day! x


----------



## Dolly.

Hi ladies :flower:
Can I join the weight loss group??
I've been kidding myself for the last few months that my baby weight will just naturally go away......well it's not :blush:
I think my self confidence is taking a bit of a beating at the moment as I'm just not happy with how I look at the moment.

I'm about 5 ft 5 and pre pregnancy I weighed about 10 and a half stone and a lovely size 10/12, I was this weight for my wedding and I look back at pictures and think how great I looked but at the time you don't appreciate it and you think you still need to loose weight.

Well now 6 months on from having Tristan I'm about 12 stone 11 and about a size 16, sometimes 14 if I'm lucky. The parts I most dislike about myself are back fat, arms and tummy. My tummy hasn't really been affected by pregnancy, just fatter.

I don't eat that badly, but snacks can be a problem. I've decided I am getting on my exercise bike for 20 mins a day and try to do some sit ups too. 

Hoping I can pick up some weight loss tips and work at getting my body back


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hiya and welcome!!

I am also a Mummy of a Tristan :)

This group is fantastic for tips and motivation!


----------



## gingajewel

Welcome want to be a mommy :thumbup:

Today i had baby group which was a spring walk  I walked all the way to baby group (about 2 miles) round the park twice (another two miles) and then home (another two miles!) so am feeling all good with myself!! 

Glad my LO is asleep so i can have a rest for half an hour 

Ladies worrying about going back to work - i have gone back (only two days a week) and it really isnt as bad as i thought it would be! Megan has been ill so hasnt slept at night for weeks, but really strangeley your body just copes with it! Im sure there will be a day when i just sleep for a whole day but its honestly not as bad as i thought it would be :hugs:. to you all Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Hun, it's not really the sleep thing it's the actual leaving him for a full day whilst I go back :(

Well Done on the walking! :(
The weather is crap today!!

I need to work out the points for my lunch today (baby group provides it) but I'm not sure how! :( I usually look on the packet but obviously I couldn't today! :lol:


----------



## zzypeg

hi ladies...how are we all?
didn't read back on all I missed but hope we are all well and welcome to any new ladies!
been eating a bit rubbish this week so will probably gain (as AF due 2moz) or stay the same..no exercise this week either really to speak of! 
so I had the job interview today..went really well and I think I will be offered it (the only problem is that I can't start for 3-4 weeks as MIL is on holidays and she did say that may be an issue as they need people to start asap) but unless they can accomodate the hours I need I probably won't take it as other wise it will mean travelling over 4 times a week for 4 hour shifts and at the rate of pay and the cost of fuel it won't be worth doing it..especially leaving mrs madam!! I sound really silly and I really hope they can do the hours I want coz I do actually want it but it's 30 mins drive away and petrol is so expensive!!xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mastersdoggie

whew, managed a little today i guess

for breakfast: had a cup of coffee, 1 serving of rice and potatoes

a cup of coffee at 11:30 so that i did not fall asleep at work

lunch at 1 pm - little rice and potatoes (poor mommy could not cook anything more because she is in charge of my LO)

a cup of coffee at 3:30 pm (again to fight sleep)

colleagues asked me if i wanted to join them for a snack in the evening (all fried food, junk and high caloried) - said no

after coming home, had 2 small cookies, some dried fruits, little rice, tomatoes, carrots and yogurt for dinner

may have a cup of lowfat yogurt before sleeping

what i ate today was not a great way to reduce weight but at least i was thinking twice before eating anything. let's see how i can do it better.


----------



## gingajewel

brunettebimbo said:


> Thanks Hun, it's not really the sleep thing it's the actual leaving him for a full day whilst I go back :(
> 
> Well Done on the walking! :(
> The weather is crap today!!
> 
> I need to work out the points for my lunch today (baby group provides it) but I'm not sure how! :( I usually look on the packet but obviously I couldn't today! :lol:

Aaaahhh it is hard at first - i missed Megan so much and felt like my right arm had been cut off, but i think it does us both good. Megan is happy at nursery and i dont mind been at work too much. It is lovely to talk to adults about other things other than babies :baby:

It was really sunny here but has just started to rain. I am so tired today, i think once madam is in bed then im going to jump into mine too!

Are you doing weight watchers?? I cant believe your baby group provides lunch - that is so lovely :-D Are you doing pro points? Xx


----------



## gingajewel

zzypeg said:


> hi ladies...how are we all?
> didn't read back on all I missed but hope we are all well and welcome to any new ladies!
> been eating a bit rubbish this week so will probably gain (as AF due 2moz) or stay the same..no exercise this week either really to speak of!
> so I had the job interview today..went really well and I think I will be offered it (the only problem is that I can't start for 3-4 weeks as MIL is on holidays and she did say that may be an issue as they need people to start asap) but unless they can accomodate the hours I need I probably won't take it as other wise it will mean travelling over 4 times a week for 4 hour shifts and at the rate of pay and the cost of fuel it won't be worth doing it..especially leaving mrs madam!! I sound really silly and I really hope they can do the hours I want coz I do actually want it but it's 30 mins drive away and petrol is so expensive!!xxxxxxxxxx

Hi :wave:

Fingers crossed on your job interview and i hope they give you the hours you want. I really do think you have to weigh up whether or not its worth going back financially and whats best for your well being aswell. :hugs:

What diet are you doing?? I am the same when AF is due - wat for England - mostly chocolate and crisps lol!! Xx


----------



## zzypeg

gingajewel said:


> zzypeg said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies...how are we all?
> didn't read back on all I missed but hope we are all well and welcome to any new ladies!
> been eating a bit rubbish this week so will probably gain (as AF due 2moz) or stay the same..no exercise this week either really to speak of!
> so I had the job interview today..went really well and I think I will be offered it (the only problem is that I can't start for 3-4 weeks as MIL is on holidays and she did say that may be an issue as they need people to start asap) but unless they can accomodate the hours I need I probably won't take it as other wise it will mean travelling over 4 times a week for 4 hour shifts and at the rate of pay and the cost of fuel it won't be worth doing it..especially leaving mrs madam!! I sound really silly and I really hope they can do the hours I want coz I do actually want it but it's 30 mins drive away and petrol is so expensive!!xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hi :wave:
> 
> Fingers crossed on your job interview and i hope they give you the hours you want. I really do think you have to weigh up whether or not its worth going back financially and whats best for your well being aswell. :hugs:
> 
> What diet are you doing?? I am the same when AF is due - wat for England - mostly chocolate and crisps lol!! XxClick to expand...

thanks hun..hi! I am just (supposed to be) doing a calorie counting diet sticking to around 1200-1300 a day when I actually do it...:wacko:
but this week i found a toblerone lurking behind the plates in the cupboard so have been polishing that off throughout the the week! also the lure of fish finger sandwiches for lunch has been too much to resist! :dohh: having spag bol for tea tonight but not measuring out!
I was thinking of doing weight watchers but am serriously considering going back on slimming world- I have tried it before but i didn't 100% trust it! I have always been an avid calorie counter sick: sorry the dog has just farted!) so someone telling me that I can eat unlimited carbs and beans and stuff and still loose weight makes me feel very confused and i didn't do it properly last time because of this...maybe i should just go for it and enjoy being able to have unlimited potatoes and pasta and baked beans! I would stick to what I am doing but i have been at it since january-lost 1 1/2 stone and am losing motivation and getting hungry (which makes it hard to stick to it).

I am waiting to see how kian gets on at WW first!
oh and by the way...did they tell you I waffle xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peanut56

brunettebimbo said:


> Girls on WW, what kind of meals do you do for breakfast? Dinner? Tea?

For breakfast I usually have one of three things:
Omelette with low fat mozza and low fat ham (sometimes I'll have 2 pieces of WW toast with it as well)
Waffle sandwich - small amount of peanut butter and 1/2 banana between 2 low fat waffles
1 cup low fat yogourt with cut up banana and/or apple.

For lunch:
Stuffed chicken breasts (I have a couple different varieties, they are sold at a grocery store here) with veggies (steamed broccoli usually, sometimes green peas)
Or chicken breast sandwich on WW bread with lettuce and tomato, and then veggies on the side
Regular chicken breast seasoned, with veggies on the side (I eat a lot of chicken LOL)
Various seafood - salmon, tilapia, cod, shrimp.
I always beef up my lunch with a lot of veggies.

For dinner:
Pretty much the same options as lunch, or I'll have a small steak, some ham or pork chops. I usually have mashed potato or roasted potatoes and veggies. 
Those are the main things I usually eat, but there are some different things I'll throw in from time to time (Pork tenderloin, roast beef, chicken souvlaki, etc). 

I don't have a ton of variety in my eating, but it's because I'm incredibly picky normally, and I'm only just now starting to try new things. 
WW does have a line of frozen dinners, but to me, they're just not worth the points for the little amount of food you actually get. I used to eat them for lunch at work often though, because they're much easier.

Sorry that was so long, I hope that helped!!

I hope everyone is having a good day - zzypeg I hope you get the job! Welcome want2beamummy!! Choc, Hana's sleep is crap now too, and I don't know if I should blame it on the weaning or if she's going through a growth spurt or what. She's also pooing a lot more!
I have my weigh in tomorrow....hoping it goes well.


----------



## Dolly.

Went for a walk today with the buggy for 1 hour 45 mins! Woo felt better after that but then had a bit of a munch on some pretzels oops


----------



## choc

Welcome want2beamummy!

Hope everyone is well today. My keep in touch day at work went well, though it was just data and paperwork, not actually teaching. Got work to bring home as well! Aidan was ok at my mums for most of the afternoon, but had a meltdown at the end and was really really crying. Now I am a little scared to leave him again, but I know he has to get used to it.

I've eaten ok, went over my calories a little and didn't have time for exercise.

Are we having a wii fit challenge tomorrow? Anyone who is up for it, we could do the boxing that we were meant to do last week? Let me know, don't want to be the only nob doing it on my own!

Off to bed now, night night skinnies x


----------



## choc

Morning everyone, bit quiet round here lately! Whats everyone up to?

I've got loads of jobs to do, but can't be arsed!


----------



## brunettebimbo

It is rather quiet round here!! It's because Allies not been around :lol:

I've got my last driving lesson today...test tomorrow :shock: :sick:!!

GJ yes I am on Weight Watchers, I'm not actually going to the groups just doing it at home with the support of this group!

Thanks Peanut :)

Camilla I wouldn't count on me this week, I've been crap!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just thought I would share -
















Hot Dog, Hot Dog, Hot Diggity Dog, Hot Dog, Hot Dog, Hot Diggity Dog!!! :rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

morning choc! Wow you ladies talked a lot yesterday :haha:

I've been super busy with all thats going on here..trying to get our paperwork in order for visas and travel back home. It's proving harder than I ever imagined. And I thought getting HERE was difficult. Gah! Enough whining tho lol.

I've decided I am DEFINITELY going back onto my alternate day dieting. I just can't restrain myself when I'm eating "normally"..will power is out the window once I get started eating. So back to my down day today. Whew.  Had a lovely night out with DH ..first time in 6 months :D!! Went to a Cirque du Soleil show..it was breathtaking..so so so amazing!!!! We had a blast..it felt good to reconnect as adults and not just parents, if that makes sense. Funny how just a night out can be so exhausting but we came home and passed out straight away.

I hated leaving LO with my MIL for so long though :( It was about 5 hours altogether..and it suuuuucked. Only because I know she smokes..and with me not there, she was probably smoking around her. *flames shooting from ears* I can tell cuz her lil bunny had a smokey smell. Ugh. Never again...never again.

Anyway, haven't read back yet, but hope everyones well.

Choc, i hear ya on the being lazy front lol. Yawwwwwwwwwn. It's cool n rainy here..perfect for sleeping, although baby girl doesn't agree with me.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

LOL Kian..that's on at my house right now!!! 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

This is....strange :haha:

https://gallerydriver.com/Art/Hot_Dog_72dpi.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:

I can't get the song out of my head!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wePMYM4av6Q


----------



## choc

You lot are mad!
Good luck with the last driving lesson, you will be fine!

plb good luck back on the alternate day dieting, its worked for you before so will work again.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That damn song..it really does stick! Imagination movers are on now..noooo thank you. I dunno how grown men can act like they do lol. It freaks me out.

Choc, how is Aidan doing with weaning?


----------



## choc

He's doing really well thanks! He eats a fair bit I think, especially broccoli, cauliflower, cucumber and rice cakes. He likes to fling his porridge around too! He loved roast potatoes too. In a weeks time I can give him pretty much anything, at the moment it's just fruit and veg. Avocado for lunch!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow that's great!! 

I've slowed down on the weaning, because I felt that Abbey was struggling. her purees were making her constipated, which I know is normal..and at that point, she just wasn't wanting it at all. I'm going to wait until she's wanting more milk per feeding before I really push it. Im still offering here n there though.


----------



## choc

That sounds sensible. There is no rush is there, food before one is for fun!
Aidan has the opposite, lots of runny poos!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tristan's is pretty hard! The Doctor said this is normal at the beginning of weaning. It doesn't hurt him though so that's good :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well she had a major runny one yesterday and an is still very gassy and fussy cuz I gave her a teeny bit of prunes to get things going..guess it was too much :blush:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

kian, yeah its def normal. Their lil tummies are adjusting...it was hurting her tho. She was miserable and there was even a little dot of blood with one of her stools :( I felt sooo bad..


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tristan was like that to begin with :(

I've tried the prunes and it doesn't work!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

They worked too well for us! lol. I don't wanna use em again..tho I know she can handle them better if I'll let her get used to it..along with the other foods. But we'll get there. It's not a big deal yet..she's still very young!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep:)

Eurghh Bananas keep giving me heartburn! :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My coffee with no milk is giving me major heartburn..yuck


----------



## brunettebimbo

:(


----------



## choc

God knows why Aidans are like liquid then! I was up changing him at 6am, and it had squelched all up his back so had to do a full costume change! 

I've had chocloate ready brek so far and 2 glasses of water. Gonna have jacket potato with beans and cheese for lunch and mini roast dinner for tea. 
Still feeling lazy and can't decide which jobs to do today.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've had 2 Weetabix with chopped banana :)


----------



## choc

Do you have milk too bb?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well Im off for a lil bit..time to wear Abz and get some housework done :D

Think thin!!!!


----------



## choc

have fun!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I have 1/4 pint semi skimmed milk! My breakfast works out at 5 points. The Weetabix is 3, milk is 2 and banana is 0!

I did all my housework yesterday :)

I've just got a few pots to wash and need to do my hair and make-up but that's it!


----------



## zzypeg

morning all! well seeing that you are talking of constipation and prunes..we had the same problem..she really suffered for a whole weekend but the prunes work for her and she loves them too! I have rediscovered ready-brek- only 108 cals (plus what ever milk you have or you can have it with water!) xxxx


----------



## zzypeg

kian..don't know if this will be any help to you
https://www.calculator.net/weight-w...fiberuk=2.5&fiberukunit=1&caltype=2&x=67&y=13


xxx


----------



## choc

I have also rediscovered ready brek! I have the chocolate one, 135 cals!


----------



## zzypeg

not bad..a few extra cals for chocolate..may have to try that one xxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

well Im back..LO got hungry and so did I! She got milk..I got green tea lol. Floors are vacuumed, swept n mopped :D


----------



## peanut56

Morning ladies, hope you are all having a good day so far! I have my weigh in in a few hours! I'm feeling cautiously optimistic.


----------



## ricschick

afternoon ladies hope everyone is well!
was up the hospital last night with emma, i took her to my gp at 6pm but he couldnt really find anything wrong and couldnt find a reason for her being sick and she had a little rash on her neck so he wanted her to be seen at the hospital, cut a long story short she had nothing serious and is a tummy bug. didnt get home til late she still isnt well at all tho but hasnt been sick anymore (touch wood).
doing good food wise tho altho did have half a chocolate brownie at the hospital but found i didnt really enjoy it??? but came in at 1000 cals by the end of the day a little low but im sure it will even out by the end of the week!


----------



## ricschick

good luck peanut x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck Peanut!

Wow Claire..glad it's nothing serious with Emma. Poor lil girl :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Peanut!!!

Look at my signature :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Says its been edited..??


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh they've removed some of it :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That sucks!!! :( Make sure you have your Tristan one saved somewhere..just in case it gets edited.


----------



## choc

Good luck peanut!
Glad all was well in the end ricschick.

Just been to asda, didn't by any naughty food so was very good! I did buy 2 more boxes of ready brek! The honey one this time, less cals than chocolate one.
I also bought 3 tops, in a SIZE 10!! I haven't worn a size 10 in years and years! I hope I keep it up or it will be a waste of money!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well Done Choc!!! :D

Honey Ready Brek!? I've never heard of that, is it new?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Choc, that's awesome!!!! good job :D Keep it up and those size 10's will be too big soon ;)


----------



## peanut56

They did that to my signature too, when I first added the pictures of Hana. :( I made it smaller, but I think it's still too big...but they must not have noticed it yet.
Edit: Choc, that's awesome!!!


----------



## peanut56

ricschick, I'm glad your LO is okay. :hugs:


----------



## choc

Thanks girls, I've gone from 12 on top and 14 on bottom to size 10 on top ans 12 on bottom. Very happy about that!

Yes I think the honey ready brek may be new! Yum yum!


----------



## mastersdoggie

hello!!!

i had a cup of coffee in the morning, with a little milk and sugar

breakfast - one serving of rice and one serving of vegetables and a cup of low fat yogurt

a cup of coffee at 11 am

4 rice and lentil pancakes with vegetables for lunch

a cup of coffee at 4:30 pm, and again at 7:30 pm

dinner was 1.5 servings of rice with 2 servings of vegetables and a cup of yogurt.

i have reduced one kg (2.2 lbs) - checked my weight today :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## zzypeg

oh man!!
well done choc! I bought a 10 top in tesco the other day..it's a fab feeling!

MastersDoggie...well done to you, that' s great, i must admit I read what you eat and I couldn't do it you are fab! keep it up my love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey lovelies!!

I'm back! Yes, its 5 days later than expected but am here and we're all well again! I haven't read back so apologies for anything major I have missed and Hi to any new folks!!!

Hope you're all doing good! I have been very good but then also was v.poorly so I don't expect that this weeks weigh in will be too accurate but hey ho!
Anyway, the kettle has just boiled so am gonna make a cuppa and I'll be back catching up on things! xx


----------



## choc

Well done mastersdoggie, I couldn't eat what you are eating either! You are very dedicated.

Welcome back Mrs m, it's been quiet round here without you! Glad you are all better now!


----------



## peanut56

Welcome back Mrs. M :)
I lost 2.2 pounds!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks lovelies!

Well done peanut!! Fab stuff!!

I've only got a few days to be noisy on here again then its back to work!! So I'll just have to make up for it in the evenings :haha:


----------



## choc

Well done peanut! You obviously haven't been munching on cheesecake as I just have!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

peanut, that's fab!!!! You too, mastersdoggie :D Great job girls xx

Allie! Welcome back hun. Aww sucks you're going back to work..that's me in a couple months. So you are both finally better now? It's awful being so ill!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> peanut, that's fab!!!! You too, mastersdoggie :D Great job girls xx
> 
> Allie! Welcome back hun. Aww sucks you're going back to work..that's me in a couple months. So you are both finally better now? It's awful being so ill!

Thanks chick! yeah, we're both better, Holly still has a cough and is a bit chesty but the antibiotics are doing the trick thank god, she was sooooo ill!
Yeah it does suck about work, am back on monday and not looking forward to it! well, in some ways I am, but would be better if I could smuggle Holly in with me :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, I'm sure...but I can also see how it'll be nice to get back to work..get to "adult" life again lol.  Not that I don't looooove being mommy 24/7! I'm so torn!

I've had an "ok" down day..not too bad for just getting back to it. The first couple down days are so hard after eating like I was..jeeeeesh.

I can honestly say I'm sick of coffee!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Yeah, I'm looking forward to the conversation at work, we always have a good laugh as its so damn stressful most of the time we keep things light hearted between us as much as we can!!

I would love coffee right now but my stomach is still a little delicate so am staying away from it!!


----------



## choc

You'll get back into it plb, it won't take long.

Aidan is in bed but just let out an almighty scream that just kept getting worse and worse. Me and Dh sprinted in there and grabbed him out the cot to comfort him, but it was seriously horrible, like he was being murdered. Sent a chill down me and brought tears to my eyes. I feel all shaky now. Maybe he had a nighmare but I can't possibly think what he can dream of that is so scary!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh Choc! it's scary!! Holly has done that a couple of times, we've raced to get her and given her cuddles and she's been just fine! It made me cry a little, it sounded so horrible! Poor little things! Hope you're ok!!!


----------



## choc

Thanks, yeah I've calmed down a bit now! It gets your heart racing. He has done it before but this was worse.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

OMG Abbey has done that too..It seriously shakes me up for the rest of the night. It's HORRIBLE!

It's what they call "night terrors"..a lot of kiddos have em, and theres really no explanation for it, but "they" say that the babies/kids don't remember it in the morning, thank goodness. At least I hope so anyway.


----------



## choc

Night terrors sounds horrible for them. He was fine after 2 minutes bless him, but he sounds a little restless on the moniter now. He is waking every 2 hours as it is! Thats til 4am then it is more frequently. Looks like it could be even worse tonight.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I sure hope not, for your sake :hugs:

Abz just woke crying..she hardly does that. The past 2 days shes not been herself. I think teething has flared up again.


----------



## ricschick

welldone peanut and mastersdoggie your both doing fab!!! not sure i could eat vegies in the morning lol xx
been good today but treated myself to a penguin. am so tired now and emma still isnt well and to top it off now she has a really bad belly, so it is now coming from both ends. bless her little heart!!!!:cry: sooooo ready for bed now!


----------



## peanut56

Aw choc, sorry you had to go through that! :hugs: A friend of mine has 2 boys, age 3 and 8 months. Both have had night terrors, it's apparently quite common. 
Do any of you do your measurements? I usually don't, but last month I did. It's been 4 weeks, and I did them again. I lost:
Waist - 1 inch
Hips - 1.5 inches
Thighs and arms - 0. 

Is this a normal rate of inches to lose? I'm happy about the hips, but I feel kind of disappointed that it was only 1 inch around the waist, and I'm totally bummed that I lost nothing in the thighs (which are my biggest problem areas). Am I being unrealistic? It's only been 4 weeks, but I was kind of hoping for more...I just don't know, because I've never gone by measurements before.


----------



## starangel27

hi everyone 

ive lost a 1lb this week  thank god as ive been at a standstil the last few weeks ive had ryvita with cottage cheese for lunch all week, any other ideas what i can put on ryvita?

xx


----------



## choc

Well our night was ok, it was no worse than usual thnks god! Plb, I suspect teething at the moment too.

Peanut I know nothing about measurements sorry.

Well done star, that great! I put philidelphia and cucumber on my ryvita, I also put scrambled eggs on top instead of bread. And dip it in my soup!


----------



## starangel27

hi choc thanks for that bit fed up with cottage cheese now  

xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done Star! I have various cheeses on mine but nothing more adventurous :haha:

Peanut I measured myself a few weeks ago but haven't done the follow up measurements yet, am not sure how the rate of reduction should go to be honest!!

Well after a week of bad nights with Holly being ill, she slept right through again last night, am so relieved!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good job Star!!

Peanut..if you're going to measure, be sure you do it like you would with weighing..before you eat, first thing in the morning, etc..cuz that can make a big difference if your tummy is bloated or whatever. As far as how much you've lost in a month, that's great!!! You probably lost a couple inches when you first started losing weight as well..but you hadn't measured. Don't let it stress you out..you're making progress hun :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Glad you got some rest, Allie! :D

We slept from 11 to 6:30..and she's now napping, but I have too much laundry to do now that it's sunny :( lol Would much rather sleep.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah you got a good night too Brandy! yay! :yipee:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep! Even tho it doesn't feel like it :haha: Never happy, am I?!

Just hung out a HUGE load of laundry..probably have 2 more to do =/ It was rainy yesterday so it all backed up. I wore Abz in the wrap out there..the warm sun put her right to sleep lol.


----------



## ricschick

morning ladies glad you all got some good sleep!! broken sleep is he worst!
peanut your doing fab and i agree with brandy its only been a month since you measured and probably lost inches before hand it certainly looks like it from when you showed us those pics!!
weldone star!!
emma is alot better this morning and has managed to keep breakfast down so far fingers crossed!!! mil is coming over so dont have to cook dinner:happydance: and can go shopping on my own:happydance: it is nice to have a hour just by myself even if it is just pushing a trolley :haha:

one of the kittens is going tomorrow and another on sunday :cry: sort of bitter sweet really as im gonna be sad to see them go but will be nice to get back to normal, keeping hold of another til begining of may, roxy was spayed on monday and she has to wear a coller thingy she does look funny!! sorry im woofling now lol


----------



## choc

Glad lo's are feeling better and sleeping better! Can Holly or Abbey please tell Aidan how to do it! I wouldn't mind if he was hungry, but he doesn't wake for food!


----------



## cyclura

Hello ladies can I join you? I am currently 10 weeks PP and weigh 9.3 stone
My tummy measures 34.5 inches which for me is really big as I was tiny before having my children 

I want to get down to 8 stone by Xmas with a 25-26 inch tummy so heres hoping.

I want to lose this weight with exercise and a decent healthy diet, I will be walking rather than using the car and trying to sort out the mummy tummy any way I can. Oh I will be using the punch bag too hopefully :thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

welcome cyclura! Glad to have you! :) If you could, can you just PM kittyventura and send her your details, tell her that you're joining and what your goals are. She just asks that the new people do that so she doesn't forget anyone on the front page. :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Claire, so glad that Emma is feeling better. I know what you mean about getting out on your own..even to do some shopping lol. I never do that anymore.

choc, I'll have Abz talk to Aidan :haha: She's finally down for her nap..she's been skipping one here n there. I miss em!


----------



## gingajewel

Hi Everyone :happydance:

Well it was birthday yesterday (27 OMG) and i had a lovely day but i didnt go and get weighted and i ate my body weight in cake and pizza  So am back on a strict diet today!!

So far i have been for an hour walk with Megan - its lovely and sunny here :thumbup: and have had a bannana, apple, plum and a beef and tomato sandwich on brown bread!!!! 

I have got tuna, rice and beans and soy sauce (sounds disgusting but is weirdly nice) for tea tonight and two hours of yoga :haha:

So fingers crossed for a good weight loss this week!! 

How is everyone else?? Xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ginga..Happy late bday!! Mine was this month too..28 :( yikes!

Glad you had a good time..just hop back on the wagon now and work hard!! It will pay off :D

I'm tryin to keep LO entertained..she doesn't seem to want anything today except for me to hold her..and hold her..and hold her! I think teething is the culprit.


----------



## Khloeee

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I'm tryin to keep LO entertained..she doesn't seem to want anything today except for me to hold her..and hold her..and hold her! I think teething is the culprit.

I've had the same thing with my LO for the past 3 days. Poor babies. When are these teeth going to appear?!!


----------



## choc

Welcome cyclura!

Happy belated birthday ginga!

Thanks plb, hopefully she can talk some sense into him!

I've just been shopping (again!) but only spent gift vouchers that I had, got a dress and some shoes. Very pleased with my purchases!!


----------



## peanut56

Morning everyone! Welcome cyclura! Happy belated birthday gingajewel!!! 
Thanks for the input on the measurements ladies, I appreciate it. I just have never done it before so I didn't know what to expect. And I usually have unrealistic expectations of myself when it comes to weight loss. 
Hope you are all well today! I think Spring has FINALLY arrived here, so I'm very excited to go walking!


----------



## peanut56

Oh, and I thought I would show you my latest update...
The first picture is from January (some of you saw it last month - for those that didn't, I apologize for its horribleness!) and the second is from yesterday. :flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Khloeee..its horrible isn't it! :( I know teething can last for a loooooong time..but I'm hoping its soon for us!!

Choc, ooh shopping :D It's great buying clothes isn't it? I still get nervous that I won't fit into what I want..so I still don't go lol.

Peanut, you are looking GREAT!! You can really see how you've lost...look how loose those pants are :D And your waist is looking much thinner..can even see it in your face. So pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## peanut56

Thank you! This was the first time I've put those pants on and felt a real difference in how they fit. :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Welcome Cyclura!

and happy belated birthday ginga!!

Aw Choc, I'll get Holly to team up with Abbey, they'll soon have Aiden on track!! 

I am so tired. think my cold is back again and its making me feel rough. and I'm getting ratty with it too, its been a long day of faffing around and shopping today and i'm sure we haven't got half of what we need!!!


----------



## choc

Peanut that is such a difference, well done! Keep taking pictures and that will really spur you on.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well I'm drowning my sorrows in Domino's, Red Wine and Cheese Cake!

I can't believe I failed my driving test and for such a stupid thing...not indicating!!! :cry:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Enjoy your food and drink chick, its deserved me thinks!!

Peanut, sorry, I meant to say Well Done earlier and totally missed it out!! My brain isn't working!!


----------



## choc

Oh no, so sorry bb, that is poo. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## gingajewel

Thankyou for all my birthday wishes  Hope you have all had brilliant days - the weather is putting a huge smile on my face  I love the spring, it just makes such a difference to my mood!!

peanut56 - well done you look absolutley fab - keep on going and a massive WELL DONE!! 

Xx


----------



## gingajewel

Brunettebimbo - sorry to hear that - its so annoying isnt it? I didnt pass till my 5th test though so keep on at it!!

PS I think dominos and cheese cake is well deserved! Xx


----------



## xnmd1

Ive been horrible this week :(
Weigh in's I better be hoping for a miracle .. and I wasn't even on yesterday to see if there was a wii fit challange :dohh:

OH is switched back to night shift and it's messed up my exercise schedule. We did go out walking and for lunch so I got like 21/2 hours of walking in one day this week .. but that's all :dohh:

Plus he brought home cookies and Cinnamon buns from the shop by his work .. and made fish with a sauce that was basically pure butter ... grrrr


----------



## Bee26

Right then ladies, Im back in the room! Been away from here for a couple of weeks as been so busy and have a poorly little boy. 
How are you all? Have I missed anything? If I read back it would take me all year so going to have to rely on you to fill me in on any major news! How are we all doing with the weight loss? Ive been back on track this week and weighed in today as up and out first thing tomorrow so wont have time to log on. Ive now lost 29lbs, so thats 5lb in the last 2 weeks, lost nothing last week but 5 this week so happy with that. 

Are there any new members? If so - hiya and good luck with your weightloss girls.
Anyway, look forward to catching up with you all xxxx


----------



## choc

Hi Bee, wondered where you'd been, hope charlie is ok?

We are all fine, a few new members which is nice.

Can't believe its weigh in tomorrow already!


----------



## Bee26

Hey Choc - how are you hun? Charlie got this vomiting and diarohhea bug thats going around - he seems to be on the mend but still poorly. Im bloody knackered from chaging 5 plus nappies a night and changin sicky sheets!!lol xx


----------



## choc

Oh no, poor charlie! That sounds horrible.
We are fine thanks apart from getting up every 2 hours in the night! Started blw too which is going well. Forgot to say well done on the 5lb loss, thats bloody amazing!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girls..just popping in to kinda catch up :)

Kian, enjoy that Dominos..I sure as hell would!

Ginga..I loooove spring too! It's my fave season :D It's turning fall here now. Booooo lol

xnmd..yum sounds good tho! I wasn't so good this past week either..so weigh-in is dreaded bigtime! =/

Welcome back, Beth. i said it on FB but congrats again on the weight loss!!!! So happy for you :D

I think I"m off to bed..Abz just went down after her full bottle and a huge burp lol. Gnight girlies! xx


----------



## choc

night night see you at weigh in! I will only be popping in quickly to weign in as I've got another keep in touch day at work.


----------



## peanut56

Dammit, they busted me for my big siggie again. :( I wish they would send a PM telling you to make it smaller rather than deleting the whole thing. I had to re-do my tickers and it was annoying. Okay, rant over!


----------



## xnmd1

Aww.. I was so scared this siggy was going to be too big , thankfully it wasn't :)


----------



## zzypeg

morning all..sorry I haven't been in for a couple of days..there seems to me a multitide of things to do here lately!
well i have re-gained that 2lb this week but AF is paying a nasty visit...however she did bring gifts this time,,,hot cross buns, fishfinger sandwiches and cakes (well ok, i made those lol!)
I am not going to update my ticker as it's mostly AF related and I can't be arsed to keep changing it up and down 2lb lol. 
Good luck ladies
catch you all after my housework is all done.
today i am doing
:laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing:
oh I love thoses smilies...

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Morning, super quick visit, lost 1lb! yay! Was hoping for more though. Hope you've all lost,speak tonight xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning girlies! xx

Well, as I knew, I've gained! Up 2.4 lbs 0_o But I knew I'd be way up..AF is here, plus I did horrible the past 2 weeks. Just shows me that I NEED Alternate Day Dieting! I'm back on ADD, so hopefully next week will show improvement! :)

Good luck to all of you! Camilla, don't you worry..it'll come off after AF :hugs:

Choc, great job!! you're steadily losing and that's the best way to do it..and keep it off :happydance:

Peanut, the siggy editing is annoying lol. I save all of my important tickers or sigs in my journal and that helps me if they edit it. :D


----------



## Khloeee

11st 11lbs. Lost 1lbs since the middle of last week. Not too bad considering I've done no exercise because I've had flu and LO has been in a right strop all week because of teething. 

If I can continue losing a pound a week then I should be under 11st by July, which will be the lightest I've been for two years. This is my new aim and anything above this within the next 3 months is a bonus.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well I am a fat, lazy, useless cow! I'v gained 1lb but thats no surprise, I've been crap this week! 

I'm gonna try and get back on it but I feel really naff about yesterday :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Great job! Sorry you've been sick. @ Khloeee

Kian, aww I'm sorry you're having a rough time..I hear ya about being total crap..so have I!!! Hopefully we can both get back to it asap. :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I do I feel awful. I kept dreaming about indicating. I sat in tears last night with Hubby and could easily sit and cry today! :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Awwww hun..I know it's awful to fail..and at something you want so badly and have worked for. I once had to pay $203 for one of my nursing tests...studied my ass off night and day for 3 months..and failed it by ONE point! I was sooo depressed for days. It will get better tho..you'll get through it and pass next time! You def won't be forgetting to indicate :hugs: Hang in there


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning lovelies! well done to you losers, and to those who didn't lose, never mind, there's always next week!!

Well my scales say I have lost 5lbs! But I didn't weigh last week and was poorly so am not sure how much of that will stay off, I guess next week might even it out!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow that's brill!! :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's awesome Allie! Too bad you had to be sick for it lol..Still great loss :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Anyone any idea how to convert files?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

What type? there are usually file converters online..if you type ___ to ___ file or something


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Not a clue Kian sorry!!!!

Well, I may currently be eating the 5lbs away :haha: I am armed with choccy biccies!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've had a banana so far today! its nearly 1 pm


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

You're doing good!! I had a couple of choccy biccies then distracted myself by playing with Holly, she's passed out asleep now so am resisting the biccies! Hubby should be home soon, he's been into town for my mothers day present :haha: he's at work tonight though which sucks!!


----------



## ricschick

hey girlies some excellent losses as usual and dont worry to those how havent you WILL next week!:kiss:
sorry again bb i no how gutting it is to not pass but you WILL next time!!!:hugs:
glad your back bee thats a horrible bug thats what emma has just had!:kiss:
well weighed in this morning and have lost a lb!!!!:happydance: woohoo so pleased with myself so have gone from 11stone 6 to 10stone 8!!! not too far to go now! thanks guys for being here as i seriously wouldnt have done it without you!!!!!!!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am not having a good day........


----------



## ricschick

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well Done Ricschick :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Claire..GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!! You should be very very proud..I'm happy for you :D And so glad we could help..even with my lack of motivation lately :haha:

Kian..big big :hugs: Enjoy Tristan today..make it all about him! Do some baking or some *insert things that make you happy* lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Well done Claire!!!

Aw Kian :hugs: make today all about you and Tristan, have fun, chill, be silly!!!


----------



## peanut56

Morning ladies! 
Congratulations on the losses!! And those that didn't lose, don't feel down about it, you're still doing awesome. :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't know what's wrong with me, I feel miserable! I guess it's a few things!

I've just checked our bank and driving has wiped us out :( We have Hubbys kids this weekend and wanted to drop them off earlier on Sunday as I wanted to visit Mum and have some time alone with Hubby and Tristan with it being my 1st Mothers Day. I text their Mum and she said that she thinks her partners taking her out which means we wouldn't be able to drop them off earlier! I'm so annoyed, she's so pigging selfish!


----------



## ricschick

why wouldnt she want them to be home earlier on mothers day seems very strange!!!


----------



## zzypeg

maybe the partner should be taking her with the kids..seeing as it's mother's day? oh well I hope you get it sorted my love xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kian, what a inconsiderate person she is! I'd definitely want to be spending Mother's Day with my children..jeez. And I wouldn't wanna impose on other ppl's mommies day. I hope you get something figured out and feel better soon :hugs:

I just got a 15 min nap..it actually helped a lil. I was soooo tired. Doing good on my down day! Only a few cups of coffee, a banana and a few cream crackers..and it's nearly 7 pm :) I have enough cals left to have a little something before bedtime so that I can sleep and not be starving lol.


----------



## choc

Well done everyone! 

My day at work was a bit hectic but ok. The annoying thing is that DH had the perfect day with Aidan. I am sick with jealousy. It started with a better night than usual (DH was on duty) then he slept til 8am! Never does that for me. Then he had 2 naps of 1hr 45 mins! I don't get that either! And he polished off all his bottles with ease instead of fighting them after 3 bloody ounces. I'm gutted I never get days like that. It is the first day DH has taken off work to look after him while I work too. Lucky sod.


----------



## peanut56

Choc, Hana does the same thing to me. My husband is on duty Saturday nights - and Sunday morning I get to sleep as late as I want. She's been getting up during the week as early as 6am, and never later than 7:15. But Sunday mornings, she sleeps until 8am, sometimes 8:30! It's not fair!!
We did sweet potato today - she loved it!


----------



## choc

Its bloody annoying isn't it! hana looks like she is having a great time !


----------



## charlotte-xo

well done ladies !!

ive missed bnb sooooo much our stupid internet is broken. we can only use the computer in oh's office because of the wireless...=( not a happy bunny.
On a positive note i have lost 2 lbs feel really well in myself and im starting to see some results FINALLY!! feel really motivated and actually not having the internet downstairs on the laptops has really given me a boost because normally the minute alfies asleep i log on BnB but ive been exercising instead...still missed bnb though !! 

Ive quit weight watchers meals as theyre giving me really bad gas :blush: tmi..i need to get some recipies for healthy snacks that are quick and easy to make. already made soup =) 
Alfies teething is driving us all nuts lol...hes waking up frequently through the night feel soooo sorry for him he looks in some pain with it, today i saw a small patch of white blobs on his gums so i think its cutting. Hes also been sick alot these past 2 weeks dr thinks its just reflux but im not sure. Im also ordering p90x tomorrow really excited might wait a couple of weeks before starting when alfies feeling better and ive got abit more time. 
Hope youve all been good and i cant wait to get my wifi back so i can chill down stairs !!

have a great weekend ladies and keep up the good work.

<3


----------



## gingajewel

Hi Ladies,

How are we all? Congratulations on all the losses this week, i think i am on the no loss team lol!!! 

I was at work today and work had decorated my desk for my birthday and bought chocolate croissants, cakes, pringles and snacky buffett type food!! How can you say no when they had done it all for me??!!

So im not expecting a loss this week hahahah!! I know i shouldnt think bad but half of me is thinking just eat what i want and make up for it next week while the other half of me is on a MASSIVE guilt trip lol!!!

Xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

choc, glad work was ok..so annoying that Aidan was perfect for daddy..figures huh! lol

Peanut, Hana is too cute!

Charlotte, you're doing sooo good..its a good and bad thing your net is messed up lol, forces you to exercise. :D

Ginga, you just made me so hungry!!! 

I've had my down day today..done really well :D can't wait for tomorrow tho


----------



## ricschick

evening ladies have been very naughty today and am now wishing i hadnt and feeling a little sick!
ive eaten mcdonalds a chocolate trifle and a chocolate eclair 980cals over!!! friday is my "naughty" day but im never this naughty!!! being extra good tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Newt4

Ive been so busy!!! I need to do weight in too today. Im scared.


----------



## peanut56

I've been really bad today too. Cupcakes (white chocolate banana, yum) and I'm going to a comedy show tonight where there will be greasy pub food!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning girls xx

Had a good night..Abz slept till 6:30 on the dot, but she stayed asleep all night from 11! so I'll take it lol.

Up day today..I can eeeeat!!! Already had a granola bar. About to have my coffee and hold off anything else till lunch time.

Hope you all have a 'better' day today :hugs:

Kian I hope you feel better today! xx


----------



## ricschick

morning glad you had a good night brandy!
back on the wagon today!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

OMG I'm down 4.2 lbs from yesterday lol. Gotta love losing the AF water retention..FINALLY.


----------



## choc

Morning, wow plb that was a lot of water!
I going to pizza hut today! Whoops! i'v echosen a pizza that should just aboyt keep me within my cals though, good old mfp, what would I do without it!

I was naughty yesterday too. had a choc cookie that wss 355 cals! And a piece of choc cake. Oh well, thats what fridays are for. Not sure what my excuse today is though ........


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww choc, that's not SO bad! At least you're calculating it all in your mfp..good job for staying honest and still trying to keep it within your cals!

Yeah..tons of water..I blow up like a friggen balloon for PMS week and AF. :( Sucks! Its only been this bad since having Abbey though..so I'm hoping my body will go back to "normal" soon.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey skinnies!!

Well its been a busy day so far! but time to chill now! Hope you're all ok! I'm doing good on the food front so far!

Wow, Brandy, thats a lotta water!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hiya :D

My up day was very up :haha: but that's ok! Abz has been a hyper ball of fury today lol. Theres no entertaining her for long. She's finally settling down with Mickey on tv..hope she sleeps soooon!

Hope everyones day was alright :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Brandy, I'm feeling much better today! :) I've eaten crap again but I always do at weekend because Hubbys home! :rofl:

Kids Mum text back saying she was going out for tea afterall so drop them off at normal time of 6pm! I was so mad! I text back saying "That's not going to work for us, Mum's made plans with it being my 1st Mothers Day. Can you take them with you?" Hubby was gobsmacked! :lol: He said she probably wouldn't text back but she did, she was a bit off but said she was working until 3.30 so drop them off after then. It's not that early but at least we get some time alone!

How are you girls?


----------



## Bee26

Hiya lovely ladies - How are we all today? Ive hit bang on 1500cals today, after my appalling sausage and batter and chips yesterday! 
So looking forward to mothers day tomorrow - I getting a much needed lie in, brekkie in bed and a pot roast beef dinner...mmm...MIL is coming over too, we get on well so should be a nice day. Want to ask your opinion on something though. OH and I had a bit of a row earlier as he wanted to buy his mum a card from Charlie tomorrow. He has bought one from him and pressies and I said I really didnt want him to buy a card from Charlie as he is my son, and Im his mother and its my first mothers day. I come from a small family, whilst his is huge and a lot closer than mine. I guess I feel like she is Craigs mother, not charlies so he should buy one from him for her, not from our son. Am I being a bitch? Any opinions would be greatly appreciated!
Anyway, hope your all ok girls xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls have a look at this :)
https://www.hmsolicitors.co.uk/online_petition.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Heya!

Brandy, it sounds like you have enjoyed having an UD!! 
Kian, will have a look now, am glad you got something sorted with her and so get plenty of the day for just you guys!!
Beth, I had the exact same conversation the other day! Stu was doing a card online for his step mum and he said he would send one from Holly too. I had a bit of a strop, asking why, as she only has one mum and that is me! He can send them a card for grandparents day if he really must but not mothers day!!!!! He understood and said he realised as soon as he said it. 
I definitely don't think you're out of order!


----------



## peanut56

Hi ladies. I've been good so far today, which is good since I ate like a huge pig yesterday!
Are you all looking forward to your Mother's Day tomorrow? Mine's not until May 8, I can't wait!!!
Regarding the card for grandparents - that's pretty common here to do that...we always gave my Grandma's cards from us on Mother's Day, but I totally get why you ladies wouldn't like it, so I don't think you're out of order. :)


----------



## choc

I sort of had my mothers day today treats today and yesterday. DH cooked me a steak dinner on friday night and I had a lie in today. 

Aidan had hardly any sleep today so I know he will find it hard to sleep tonight as he is overtired. Great! I just can't get him to sleep longer than 30/45 mins in the afternoon if we are out. Arhhhh!

Night night, wish me luck!


----------



## Bee26

Happy mothers day yummy mummies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Morning! Happy mothers day! Hope you are all being spoilt rotten xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning yummy mummies!!!!! Happy Mothers Day :hugs:

Kian, I'm so glad you stood up to her..good job!

Peanut, love those cons :) cute pic!!

Beth, i really don't think you were out of line..I'd be the same!

Down day for me today..which is easy cuz MIL is makin roast lol.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey everyone!

Happy mummies day!!! Hope you're all having a lovely day! Mine has been cool so far, had a lovely card and some lovely prezzies, and went for an early lunch as DH is at work in a bit, so the diet went out of the window a little but hey ho!!


----------



## peanut56

Happy Mother's Day UK ladies!


----------



## choc

My diet is out the window today too! oh well its only mothers day once a year


----------



## zzypeg

hey ladies..hope you are all having/have had a lovely day?

well...I am going to rant, this is the only safe place I have to do this rant and you are the only people safe to do it too!!
MOTHERS DAY!- sorry but it should be re-named, just another selfish sunday for daddy!!
I got a card and that's about it...i know on the surface it sounds ungrateful but I am not talking about presents here coz they don't matter to me it's the gestures and little things that do (but maybe a daffodil stolen from the green outside at least would have been nice!). I got up at 6.15am (as usual) and he got up at 10am then I had to really rush to have a bath and get ready as we were going somewhere he wanted to go at 11!! we then went for dinner at his nan's (which was a yummy roast dinner and I don't mind going there at all-again not an issue)...then home, where I have spent the afternoon doing housework!! I asked for help as I was having trouble dismantling the travel cot and caught the wrong side of the temper!!! I wouldn't mind but we were TTC for nearly 4 years and then with being pregnant I have waited 5 years for this day. I can't really explain how much it meant to me. DH is not very romantic and is more materialistic than me so he thinks it's all about gifts and being taken out and if I try and explain to him how I feel today then somehow he manages to turn it round on me and thinks that all the nice holidays and things I have had "off" him in the past somehow make up for it! He is currently digging up he garden so with a bit of luck he may fall down a hole............I must mention that I haven't even been made a glass of squash and didn't have breakfast coz stupidly I was holding out thinking he may manage a bit of toast, but seeing as he was enjoying his lie in we didn't have time..but I made his cup of tea!! 
but on the plus side, I did have lovely cuddles with mrs madam this morning.
sorry to rant but I feel very sad and I am just sitting here stewing and making myself upset as I haven't been able to vent to anyone today.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Aw honey, vent away! We're your friends, it's a safe place here!! 
I'm like you, it's not about the presents, its about the gestures, I was secretly hoping for breakfast in bed (even just a coffee)but I was the one with get up with little miss! though I guess he did make up for it later, but I know where you're coming from! Its a special day! We'll never have a 1st mothers day again! Give him a kick up the arse hun!!

I've been a bit tearful today as I go back to work tomorrow and am gutted about it. In one breath I want to go back, get back to normality, have adult conversations about things other than babies etc, but I so don't want to leave Holly all day!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

oh no Camilla :( :( :( I totally get how special this day was for you..and of course it's not about the presents!!! I wish men understood better how most of us women are. The sad fact is that they just "don't get it"..They can't even begin to think the way that we do. At least some of em anyway lol. 

I'm so sorry hun. This should've been a great day for you. Just think though, you have your gorgeous daughter and she loves you more than anything in this world!


----------



## peanut56

:hugs::hugs:
Vent away! My mother's day isn't until next month, and I know if my husband doesn't do anything I'll be devastated. 
Every woman deserves to be spoiled on Mother's Day, especially on her first one!:hugs:


----------



## choc

Oh zz poor you. I know exactly how you feel. Mine hasn't been spectacular to say the least. I even had to tell him to get me a card. I got up this morning too and DH slept til 11.15.

Mrs m good luck tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you both cos it will be my turn soon and the thought of leaving him makes me feel sick.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks Choc! thats exactly how I am feeling now!!!!


----------



## choc

I am the same and still have 2 months left. Just remember she was fine at nursery on the trial days. xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm glad I'm not the only one who is up early all the time while DH sleeps in!! Makes me furious sometimes...but I try to see it as my chance to bond. That's what I tell myself anyway lol.

sorry you're not having a great mommy's day either choc! 

The thought of going back to work makes me cringe as well. :(


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Yeah she was fine at nursery. She'll only go there on tues and weds mornings and will be with DH the rest of the time as he will work evenings/nights so I feel a bit better about that, but my god I will miss her!
Its like she knows! She has been a bugger to go to bed tonight, she is usually in bed by between 7:30-8:30 but she has literally just gone! and only drank 2oz of milk so I fear a bad night is on the books. Great!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh noooo :( Figures huh!


----------



## tickledpink

Newbie to this thread... 

As to why I'm here, I'll try to keep it short... :haha:

I lost 5st on Lighter Life back in 2009 just in time for our wedding. I weighed 11st 6lbs wearing size 12's (for the first time in 20 years!!!!!!!) ... only 13lbs off my target weight :thumbup: Then I went through a bad time with the NHS refusing our funding for IVF and was signed off work for a month due to 'stress'. I slowly started putting on weight but then my parents stepped in for us to go privately for ICSI. All systems go and I fell pregnant in July, weighing 13st and wearing size 14's. 7 weeks in and I lost a twin and had to take things easy. Then I had high BP towards the end of the pregnancy and had to rest. Easy, because I had 5 weeks holiday to use up before I took 4 weeks maternity leave. 9 weeks of doing nothing but eating... :blush: Well, after giving birth to our first baby on March 4th, I finally found the courage to weigh myself today... HUGE shock! :wacko: 17st 5lbs :cry: Over a stone heavier than when I started Lighter Life :cry:

So I have about 4st to lose to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight. I'm hoping to lose at least half of that before I go back to work in November. I'm back in an old pair of jeans that I kept as a reminder of how big I was... size 22's :cry: If I could get in to a size 18 I would be happy...

Hubby's going back to work tomorrow after having a month off, so I'm hoping that I can get in to some sort of routine and start losing this weight :thumbup:

Here's my motivational pic...

Before... 16st 3lbs and after... 12st 8lbs
 



Attached Files:







baa291109.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey Tickledpink! Welcome!! Don't you worry, we'll support and help you! we're a friendly bunch! Just drop Kittyventura a pm to let her know your goals and stuff and she'll add you to the front page!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Oh noooo :( Figures huh!

I know! so far so good though, she's still down, for now!!!


----------



## peanut56

Welcome tickledpink! :hugs: I know exactly how you feel. I was terrified to weigh myself after Hana was born - and then when I got on the scale it was even worse than I had feared. 
But this is a good place to be...the ladies here are wonderful!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome tickled pink! Sorry I missed ya earlier...I passed out :blush: It's great to have you here :hugs: Your motivational pics are greattt!!!


----------



## zzypeg

good morning ladies...sorry for yesterday's moan today is a new day.
well last night was very eventful, DH almost left but had a change of heart and is now not leaving..drama queen!! lol! so I will remember my first mother's day for the wrong reasons but I have decided that it doesn't really matter, it's just the designated day that we are told to love our mums-when really we love them everyday and every day can be special! 
I have also decided that I have been decidedly lazy and crap on my diet and I am in danger of undoing that hard work! so I am going to try really hard to get back that motivation I had at the start and the dedication..don't know where it went really! I suppose that as soon as my clothes started fitting again, i think I adopted a "that'll do" attitude even though i knew i had more to lose! so I am going to have a new start! going from my current weight I am going to re-start my diet. have a good day ladies...thanks for all your support, you lot are fab! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow, what a night for you then! Glad things are settling a lil? you're right though..it is just another day, when we should be appreciated (and appreciating) everyday!

Restarting feels good..I do it a lot :haha: But you will get there...keep it up and you'll be happy you did it!


----------



## choc

Morning! Can you believe Aidan slept 8pm til 6am! His best ever, but I was up with stomach ache for 2 and a half hours - gutted!

Now I am desperate for him to do it again tonight and am stressng already that he won't!


----------



## zzypeg

oh choc...hope you tummy is ok now, that's the worst-that and tooth ache!
I am sure that Aiden will sleep through again and this time you can enjoy it! Yvaine did something similar to me last week, normally she is waking at around 6.15 to 6.30am so I had to go out early on tuesday and I got up at 6 to shower and do as much as I could before she woke up! well indeed she slept til 7.30am so I could have had a lie in if it had been any other morning other than when I had to be up! 

right I have weighed myself (after toilet-lol) and I am back to 10st 7lb (the ticker is correcr again, I was right not to adjust it!) so I think I must have stayed the same last week and AF gave me 2lb! so my new target is to loose 7lb, not huge amounts so maybe it won't be so daunting..going to try hard, use MFP again and NO SLACKING-lol ...I need a boot camp! xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

AF really messed me up too! I was down 4 lbs after weigh-in once AF was nearly gone!!


----------



## zzypeg

it's mad isn't it!! silly AF, well going to get my housework done, the sun is out and I fancy going for a walk if I have enough time before my Tesco order turns up! it's coming between 2.15 and 3.15pm what a stupid time to book it, but the delivery slot was £1 cheaper..lol xxxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

hey girls sorry i wasnt on yesterday to wish you a happy mothers day so happy mothers day for yesterday!
had a nice day had little pressies from each of the children and ellie made me a card from all of them. just went out dropped off a kittena and went to the market came home and mil cooked a roast.
sorry zz you didnt have a nice day but you no what to do on fathers day now dont you " F, ALL":hugs:
wow brandy you did have water retention didnt you lol
hope you have a nice day at work mrs m!
oh and welcome tickledpink!
sorry if ive missed anything!! 
im also determined to lose the 8lb then i will be 10stone! the lowest ive been since ellie was born!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy late Mommies day to you too, claire. Awwww I just LOVE homemade cards..my 11 yr old still makes em for me, and I cherish them, cuz I know soon she'll be too *cool* for that lol.

Gah, I know..4 lbs is a ton of water retention..I don't *look* that bloated tho, but PMS and AF really mess with me bad since having Abbey. I hope it goes back to normal someday!


----------



## Feltzy

Hi ladies, I'm back from holiday! We had a great time but I'm glad to be home, a week is definitely long enough when you have 2 little ones!

Well I was true to my word and stuck to salad, veges and fruit. I did have a couple of cakes and 1 hamburger but no chips and I think I did ok. Although my OH got me a big box of Thorntons chocolates and a bottle of wine for mothers day and then ordered dominos for tea! I'm going to weigh myself first thing in the morning so I'll update my weight then, hopefully I won't have put on too much!

I haven't had time to read through the thread since I went away but hope you're all doing ok.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome back, Feltzy! Glad you had a good time..and wow for sticking to the diet while on holiday..that is soooo hard!!

GL with your weigh in :D


----------



## zzypeg

well done, where did you go on holiday hun?
as if I don't have enough to deal with at the moment...my dog has decided he is gay! We have MIL dog staying at the moment while she is on holiday and I have caught my dog humping the other one..now we have had him for 4 years and he has never humped anything or anyone! he keeps licking the other dog on the face, bum and dinkle it's gross, I have had to separate them! my dog used to spend all the time with him before when i worked FT so i don't understand what's going on!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Feltzy

We went to Gran Canaria, it was lovely weather. The food was nice too they had loads of different salads and fruits so it was quite easy to eat healthy.

Lol at your dog, I think its quite common though. My friends dog tried humping other dogs numerous times when he was out on walks. She used to always say he was gay but I'm not sure whether its just normal behaviour?


----------



## zzypeg

ah fab..well i actually find it easier to be healthy on holiday coz the food is always so fresh and colourful, I love fresh fruit and veg and the fish is always a favourite of mine...couple that with hours of swimming and walking, and the heat kind of takes your appetite away and I find I lose weight...coz I don't drink alcohol!

hey ladies... look what just turned up at my door..........

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

all is forgiven and i think sauasge, egg and homemade chips are on the card for the old man this evening (salmon and salad for moi :angelnot:-perhaps...)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Ahh bless him, he's learnt his lesson Zz!


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's sweet of him to send them!

How are we all girls?

I'm doing extremely crap at the moment, we are really skint, we haven't been shopping yet so we are literally eating what's in which makes it hard to eat healthy! I mean the Hobnobs etc just aren't making things any easier!

I'm gonna take a step back until we have food in :)

Went for a fishy pedicure today! (Mum's treat fo my Mother's Day Prezzi from her) Also had my hands done too :) Tristan dipped his hand in a tank aswell!! Piccys in my journal! :) Naughty boy grabbed a fish and threw it on the floor though! :shock:


----------



## peanut56

Morning ladies. I made the mistake of weighing myself this morning and didn't like the number! I don't think this week's weigh in is going to go well.
I'm really pissed off right now about something I read in another thread. I know I'm not supposed to talk about other threads in threads (sorry for the excessive use of the word "threads") but I'm really angry and need to vent. Someone said TW was "forcing food in baby's mouth". Sometimes this site (with the exception of this group) really pisses me off!
Okay, rant over.


----------



## Feltzy

peanut56 said:


> Morning ladies. I made the mistake of weighing myself this morning and didn't like the number! I don't think this week's weigh in is going to go well.
> I'm really pissed off right now about something I read in another thread. I know I'm not supposed to talk about other threads in threads (sorry for the excessive use of the word "threads") but I'm really angry and need to vent. Someone said TW was "forcing food in baby's mouth". Sometimes this site (with the exception of this group) really pisses me off!
> Okay, rant over.

Pay no attention hun, Alfie always used to let me know if he didn't want his food and most of the time he woolfed it down and had his mouth wide open ready for his next spoonful, hardly forcing is it! :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

peanut, I actually saw that too..it annoyed me..grrrrrr

Haven't read back yet, just wanted to say that. lol


----------



## peanut56

I wrote a reply to that person. I tried to just leave it, but couldn't.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's out of order!! What did you say?

I've got a cancellation for my driving test!! :yipee:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay, Kian!!!

Ooh Peanut, now I have to go see :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey lovelies! I haven't read back yet, will catch up properly a bit later when I have more time! But Peanut, I will be checking it out, whats the thread called? because that is well out of order!!!
Kian, fab news! Just remember to indicate!!!!

Sorry for anything I missed, I will look back!

Well I survived my first day at work! Holly was a pain in the ass last night, for the first night in ages she was just awake a lot! But DH did it all and let me sleep as he is off for a few days thank goodness!! 
Holly had a great day with daddy and the little minx rolled from back to front for the first time! Typically it had to be while I was at work huh?!
It wasn't half as bad as I thought it was going to be, I missed her like mad, but DH popped by work with her so I could run out and have a quick cuddle. And when I got home I had fab cuddles and smiles from her which made it all worthwhile!

Everyone said I had lost lots of weight which felt good, but then I was heavily preggers last time I saw them!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Soo glad it went well for you! :)

Tristan's close to rolling back to front but he is just lazy!! :lol:


----------



## choc

I am doing so crap at the moment. I saw quite a few people I hadn't seen in a while at the weekend and they were saying how slim I look! Which was lovely and I thought it would motivate me more but it's done the opposite. It's almost like 'well you can stop now'. But I can't!! I need to keep going!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

glad it went went, Allie :D That makes me feel better about going to work..I'm so scared lol. I'm afraid I've forgotten everything!! You really have lost weight though..besides baby weight..I can see it in your pics already!

choc, I have that problem too..everyone here keeps saying "you don't need to lose anymore weight..you look great!!" but noooo..I can honestly stand to lose more lol. I'm not being unrealistic at all.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks hun, I still have so far to go though!! Some of the patients were saying that I looked really good, I was happy until I remembered how psychotic and ill they are, it made me wonder.... :haha:

I could easily have done ADD today, I had no time to eat, only had 2 coffee's until I got home! But then thats where the problem hits as I was so hungry when I got in!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ah yes, its super hard for me in the evenings of my down days..ugh. That's why I *try* to save my cals till before bed so I can sleep without being starving.

Today was an up day for me, and not too bad really! I'm excited for Friday already lol


----------



## choc

Glad it was ok Mrs M, its what we all need to hear!

I am dreading friday already, this is the first monday I haven't exercised in months. And I'm over my calorie allowance, but if I'd exercised then I wouldn't be. Very annoyed with myself.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You have done SO well, choc..sometimes you just need to remotivate yourself. Think of the shopping you can do..in smaller sizes..more compliments..feeling better, looking better..you will get there! Just keep going..try to fit in a quick workout at some point and you'll be so much happier with yourself! Or skip today and do it tomorrow..sometimes you need a break too


----------



## choc

Thanks plb, I am definitely back on the exercise tomorrow. Hopefully I can still lose a pound this week.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'm quite happy that I got plenty movement in at work today, there's a fair way to walk around the grounds and the ward, so by the time I have been to meetings and my regular work on the ward I have walked tons by the end of the day! So that saves me having to find some energy tonight!

Stay strong Choc, you're doing so well as Brandy said, you're one of our stars!!


----------



## choc

Ahh thanks girls, couldn't do it without you, seriously. I will keep going, I need to.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I just re-read my post to you, choc and what a contradiction :rofl: As you can tell, I'm good at justifying both sides I guess. "take a break but keep going!" You know what I mean though, I hope. Take a break, and get back to it tomorrow! And if you happen not to lose (you prob will though!) it may just be because you've lost so much already...it slows down as you get closer to goal..but you can still do it!


----------



## choc

I knew what you meant don't worry ! I have hardly wavered since we started and have lost every week but one where I stayed the same, so I suppose this was bound to happen at some point!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Yeah..it's totally normal! You're still doing really great..so don't be too hard on yourself. There's lots of time left this week to get some exercise in before weigh in :D

Abz is awake again..just as I was having thoughts of hitting the bed lol


----------



## Feltzy

Morning ladies. I weighed myself this morning and I'm still the same weight which I'm happy with considering we were on holiday for a week, I thought I might have put on a couple of pounds but I managed to maintain, phew. Hopefully I can lose a pound before Friday!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well DOne :)


----------



## zzypeg

yeah well done..that's a big acheivement, good luck for the rest of the week!
well I am back on the diet-I did really well yesterday and drank 1.5 litres of water, when normally i may manage 1 or 2 glasses a day, so I hope that is going to help! I am confident, I can keep it going..just got to think of the end product but it usually only takes a couple of days to re-brainwash myself and get back into the right mindset. It really helps when I wake up and my tummy isn't bloated and I feel thinner, gives me the motivation to carry on! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

morning girls i have a rotten cold! but will stick with eating right or atleast i will try! af is due anytime too. will get on the wii fit today havent been on it in a week or so! naughty me!!!
glad your first day at work went well mrs m your weight will fall off now!
oh thats good news bb when is it?
hope everyone is ok!! and staying on the wagon!!! xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

good job not gaining, feltzy!

Camilla, nice to see you refresehd and renewed :D You can do it!!

claire, sorry you're sick :( Hope you get over it very soon! AF is horrible..really messes up my diet! 

I'm down just over 5 lbs since Friday..insane lol. I know it's mostly water weight still..but I'm feeling better :haha:

Today is my down day. I'm already hungry though. Just cleaned the whole house..gonna take the girls to the library soon. That's what we do for fun LOL..we're nerds :blush:


----------



## choc

Morning!
Well done Feltzy, keep it up zz, you've reminded me to go drink some water...........


----------



## starangel27

same here i knew i forgot something ive been forgetting to drink my water x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Water water waterrrr!

https://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2010/6/26/ba8b56f3-f84f-4ce1-a8b3-e8ecccf55cf2.jpg


----------



## zzypeg

oh no..I just ate a really small cake that I am making and it was one that went wrong!! I am sure that with the rest of my food plans today, it will be fine lol xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Love that picture!! I've had 4 glasses today so far.

Can I ask about your LO's sleep routines. Do they go to bed and wake at the same time everyday? If they ake early do you then put them to bed earlier or try to keep them to their normal bedtime?


----------



## ricschick

jamie goes to bed between 6.30/7pm and he will wake around 7/7.30am, i tend to keep to this routine but if there are times when he goes down a bit later he will sleep a little longer. i put him down awake and let him drink his bottle in his cot(im holding the bottle) until he doesnt want anymore then i put on his music and leave him to go to sleep.x


----------



## choc

Thanks Ricschick. Aidan goes down at 8 and used to wake at 8, but now wakes about 6.30 cos he keeps doing a poo. I really don't want to get up at 6.30 though!


----------



## starangel27

my little boy goes between 7.30 and 8 on a night this used to involve him waking twice thru night and up for the day at 5.30 (we cudnt change this we tried everything) all of a sudden last 4 nights he has gone 7.30 till 6.30 its pure bliss we are praying it will last. 

We still cuddle him into sleep then carry him up 2 cot tho not sure how to break this habit without lots of crying. 

xx


----------



## choc

I'm not sure what to do either! He wakes in the night too, but it's the early waking thats annoying me. Not sure what can do though cos of the poo!


----------



## ricschick

choc have you tried just putting him straight back to bed? with no talking etc or try and make your/his room nice and dark? x


----------



## choc

Yeah thats exactly what I do, sometimes works, sometimes doesn't!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow, yalls babies go down early..I'm jealous! But Abbey is gettin better at her routine. I don't have a set bedtime for her..but she usually falls asleep in her playpen while in the lounge with us or beside me, laying on the couch..she will pretty much go to sleep wherever she is, as long as she has her cuddle bunny and dummy. Goes to sleep at 10 or 11 pm, I move her to her cot in our bedroom, and sleeps through now (YAY!) till 6 or 6:30...I'll feed her and she usually has another hour or 2.

she's down to only 2 naps a day as well..that part sucks lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

It honestly doesn't matter how many naps Tristan has or what time he gets up, he's still ready for bed at 7-7.30pm! :lol: He's a right grump otherwise!

ricschick my test is a week on Friday instead of 4 weeks today :D

Girls I am a sucker for https://www.chocablog.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/09/double%20decker.jpg I have had 1 a day the past 2 days :(


----------



## choc

Lucky you with the sleeping through plb! Aidan hasn't had a nightfeed since he was 13 weeks, but still wakes up, only briefly though, but its still annoying.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tristan still wakes 1-2 times a night to feed! :( Sometimes more if he wants his dummy!!


----------



## choc

Glad I'm not the only one up half the night bb!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: Last night was a good night. He slept 7.30pm - 3.30am had a feed then went 3.45-7.00am! I'm not sure whether it was because we added Baby Rice to his pudding to thicken it up so maybe it filled him up a bit more?


----------



## ricschick

choc what do you do when he wakes? x


----------



## choc

I leave him if he is just whinging. If it starts to turn into a cry then I give him his little blankie thing. If that doesn't work and he is getting worse then I give him his dummy. This usually does the trick. By about 5am it's harder to settle him though. He used to wake at 8, but I am wondering if I should start my day at 7 as that seems closer to his new waking time.


----------



## zzypeg

hi again girlies..the cake count eaten stands at 3!! but I didn't have lunch! but the main point is that I know i did wrong whereas before I wouldn't have given it a second thought!
I am out for lunch tomorrow, pub lunch but I am going to have an apple for breakfast (as late as possible) and I am soooo busy that I won't have time to eat much, or even think about eating! not sure what to do for dinner tomoz, I will just have something light and maybe do DH some pork steaks or something. Stew on thursday! haven't even thought about friday or saturday yet...don't think i did enough shopping lol, have to check the freezer! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We are the same at the minute! We've barely anything in!

I made my take on a stew yesterday and there is a little bit left so may use that as part of tea tonight! Just not sure what with yet!?


----------



## zzypeg

well I start out with all good intentions when I shop but DH is such a fussy eater that we always seem to stick to the same meals every week (in a different order!) well he does and 9/10 times I cook something a little different for me! so I never seem to calculate for 7 days of dinners... fish on friday i think, that's in the freezer! then just leaves saturday! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zzypeg

and I wouldn't mind but I only shopped yesterday lol xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: 

Can you help me please? I really want to win but my mind is blank! :rofl: I will be eternally grateful!

"In the shop there is a quote on the wall which reads "look after your feet and your feet will look after you" we are looking for something similar to go on the wall for our full body bath. ... Any ideas? ? best one gets to try out the bath for free. .. Short n simple"


----------



## zzypeg

oh kian, I am crap with that but the thought of a full body bath with those fishy's makes me feel all strange..lol! I would like to try the fish pedicure but I am a bit scared and being a Beauty therapist, I have tried some wacky treatments. I will try and think of a slogan to help you..god knows I have heard a few over the years xxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

I am proper rubbish at that sort of thing but I'll have a think!


----------



## Feltzy

Ooh I'm not sure but I'll have a think. What is a full body bath? I'm guessing its not just a standard bath?

I've got stew cooking in the oven now and it smells delicious! Not really very healthy when you add the huge Yorkshire Pudding it'll be going in AND the dumplins but other than that I'll have done well today. I don't worry too much about what I eat for tea I just try to stay away from the chocolate, biscuits and crisps and that normally does the trick. We had one of those 'So Juicy' chicken sachets yesterday with some chicken breasts, you know the ones you put in the bag and in the oven, I was impressed. And its really healthy too, I did some roast vegetables and new potatoes with it.


----------



## choc

Mmm we had stew last night, I love it! Tonight is piri piri haddock, mash and veg.


----------



## Feltzy

choc said:


> Mmm we had stew last night, I love it! Tonight is piri piri haddock, mash and veg.

Ooh that sounds lovely. I'd like to start experimenting with fish, the only type we eat is from the fish shop lol.


----------



## choc

that was the same as us til I cooked this! I'd never cooked fish!


----------



## zzypeg

oooh feltzy, I have maggi so juicy tonight lol xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

zzypeg no fricking way!! I am a Beauty therapist too :rofl:

Feltzy it's a bath full of dry skin eating fish! :lol:


----------



## zzypeg

hey kian, i thought you were a dental nurse..lol! we are just too spooky perhaps you are a northern version of me and I am a southern version of you..I wish we lived closer togther coz I think we would be very good friends! we could talk about Stardust, Being the same starsign, Torey Hayden books, being beauty therapists etc etc etc....lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Feltzy

brunettebimbo said:


> zzypeg no fricking way!! I am a Beauty therapist too :rofl:
> 
> Feltzy it's a bath full of dry skin eating fish! :lol:

Ooh that sounds interesting! How about 'removed'. Sorry thats poop but I'll try to think of some more! :haha:


----------



## Feltzy

Maybe this is worded better 'removed'


----------



## zzypeg

that's a really good one feltzy.

hey where is everyone today....normally it's me that's awol xxxxx


----------



## ricschick

feltzy thats really good!! im crap at this sort of thing!
just had pasta and garlic bread but just managed to stay within my cals for the day! and managed 30mins on the wii fit even tho i feel like shit!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey loves, Sorry I have been awol, this is the first chance I have had to sit down since last night! Had a mega busy day at work followed by a grumpy Holly, her bath time, my bath time etc! This going back to work business has me shattered!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning girls! 

Had a nice night with hubby..my oldest daughter went to a sleepover, and Abbey was in such a great mood..so we ended up going out for dinner. Messed up my down day, but not by much..still managed about 800 cals for the day! So I can enjoy today as a mid day :D woohoo!

Allie, I feel for you! It must be so hard. I dunno how I'll do it either..plus I need to be studying for my degree as well. Oh man lol.

Claire, good job on still doing your exercise!!! You are a true inspiration xx

As far as the fish exfoliation..I would FREAK out! lol. EEEEK


----------



## choc

Morning! Glad we are all ok. I won't be around today much as we are visiting my mum. Aidan ha a fairly good night, thank god. Still did a poo at 6am though!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww..someday he will be potty trained lol

Have fun at your moms!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Feltzy said:


> Maybe this is worded better REMOVED


That is brilliant!!! Thank You :)

zzypeg where do you live again?
I am a Dental Nurse but I am a qualified Beauty Therapist and Nail Technician :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Proud Mummy moment!! :cloud9:

I entered Tristan into a Baby Competition. The winners where announced last night, he came 2nd out of 144 babies!! :yipee:

I entered this picture, my friend took it at her house :)
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1603.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ricschick

ah weldone tristan!!:happydance: i can see why he came 2nd he is gorgeous!!
brandy i think having family time is lovely so to hell with the cals lol but weldone for sticking to 800cals!!! what did you have?:kiss:
choc have a nice time at your mums!:hugs:
i still have a rotten cold and af has arrived but its a lovely sunny warm day so will take kiddies to the park after school with my friend who also has 4 children she has 3boys 1 girls! but got to take cats to the vets this morning for roxys check up and jinx's 1st vacs. im pissed off with my mil:gun:, she said yesterday that she would be over this morning to look after lucy and jamie so i didnt have to take them to the vets with me and she text me last night at 11.30pm saying sorry not coming over tomorrow, no explanation or anything! i no she likes a drink so im assuming she was drunk and will be hung over this morning, im sick pf people letting down and putting alcohol first!!!:growlmad: so now i have to take them with me which i really didnt want to do beacuse there not the cleanest of places and it smells:nope:


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sucks!! :(

Girls I have a confession :blush: I ate FOUR chocolate bars yesterday, I mean 1 is a mistake but 4!!? WTF was I thinking?


----------



## Feltzy

Rocschick sorry your mil let you down, its a shame if she did choose to get drunk instead, I'd watch your kids for you if I lived nearer lol.

BrunetteBimbo we all have bad days I'm sure you can make up for it before Friday. I had a bad night too, I had my stew and dumplins and then indulged in an ice lolly and a bowl of cocopops before bed! AF arrived this morning though so I'm blaming that, I'm glad it did though as I missed 4 pills last week which I've never done before so I was a little worried.


----------



## ricschick

thanks guys well back from the vets and thank goodness it wasnt busy and was in and out in 20mins! it was sad tho there was a lady outside and she was in tears as they were going to put her dog to sleep and then there was a guy that was really crying inside and i think his cat was going to be out to sleep too:cry: and theres lucy trying to talk to him and pointing at his cat :dohh: bless her.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Awww claire! So sad..sucks about your MIL..it's so hard to trust people. Glad it wasn't crazy busy there and you managed alright.

I had a salad last night with grilled chicken (same tonight cuz it's a repeat Down Day lol). I had some onion rings though :blush:

Kian, Tristan shoulda won that competition! Not just being biased :haha: he's beautiful!!

Feltzy, I have nights like that. I do great all day, then something happens at night and the cravings kick in!


----------



## starangel27

brunettebimbo said:


> That sucks!! :(
> 
> Girls I have a confession :blush: I ate FOUR chocolate bars yesterday, I mean 1 is a mistake but 4!!? WTF was I thinking?

Hehe 4 . ive stuffed 2 packets of wotsits today :-( x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

gah, I fail at keeping up with bnb lately! Nothing on this side has really changed, except now Abbey has figured out her walker and is ALL over the place! I dread when she starts crawling :haha: She goes to other rooms, tries to go outside..she even managed to go out the door earlier when wewere cooking and Beth left the door open! Whew...it scared the hell out of me cuz theres a small step there..but luckily the walker just went down it. My heart stopped.


----------



## choc

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok. We had a lovely day in the sunshine at my mums. Hope you have all enjoyed the weather. My eatings been ok today, but no exercise!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hello!

Another exhausting day! and Holly has been non stop wanting to play since I got home! But she has had her bath and is now in bed so it's chill time for me! I've been good today apart from two chupa chup lollies!! Kian, 4 choc bars :haha: thats class!


----------



## peanut56

Hi ladies,
I've been avoiding BnB for the last couple of days because I was tired of judgmental people and reading posts that offended me...I think I've gotten over my tantrum now, but I probably won't come on here as much (which is probably a good thing, because I was on here A LOT! :haha:). But I definitely want to keep up with this group because it's been really helpful for me.
I had my weigh in today and I needed to lose 1.4 in order to hit my first 25 pounds - I lost 1. So I'm at 24.6 (despite my MFP ticker saying 25). I'm really disappointed. I walked every day this week for a minimum of 45 minutes each time. I did have one cheat day, but I have a cheat day every week, so I feel like a failure. I sat there in my Weight Watchers meeting and cried. :cry: I do realize that I'm totally overreacting and 1 pound is nothing to cry about! But I'm also having a wretched day, so that just added to it. Hana is so cranky today - I haven't been this frustrated with her (not that it's her fault) since her colic days. And I switched her formula to one that is for babies who frequently spit up (it's thicker and apparently it's supposed to be similar to Hungry Baby formula). I had it in a "slow" nipple but it was taking her *forever* to eat it, so I figured thicker formula needed a faster nipple, right? So I put it in the next size up and she drank it faster, but apparently it was too fast because she had a couple of EPIC spit ups after. (And this formula, when spit up, comes out looking like cottage cheese. Totally gross). So I don't know what to do. It's one of those days where I want to sit in the corner and cry. 
Sorry I'm such a downer! How have all of you ladies been?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

good job choc and Allie for being good!

peanut..wow you've lost a lot!! Be very proud of yourself..you that 0.4 lbs could've been anything!! A glass of water even lol. I know it's hard though..even the smallest numbers matter a lot to us. Yikes @ the new forumula though..even tho it was horrible, try to give a couple of days? I'm not sure what to suggest about the faster nipple tho either...seems it was TOO much, but the slower one was TOO slow..hopefully someone can help!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks Brandy!

Ah Peanut, you've done such a good job on the weight loss honey! stay strong and stick to it, it's always disappointing when we don't quite reach our target, but you'll get there honey!
Do you guys have the variflow teats over there? they'll work to Hana's pace and should hopefully help with the spit up! I imagine they should have them or maybe online?


----------



## choc

Ahh Peanut, sorry you are down. That weightloss is an amazing achievement, seriously, that little part of a pound doesn't even count!

As for keeping away from bnb, I can't remember the last time I went in baby club, I seem to stick to this thread and very occasionally look in weaning.

Aidan has a formula like that and he has cottage cheese sick too! He did get used to the faster teats, don't worry.


----------



## peanut56

Thanks ladies :)
Mrs M, the only ones I've been able to find are "slow" and "fast". I haven't been able to find "medium" or something like it anywhere...that seems odd to me, they should have more variety than slow and fast!


----------



## peanut56

Thanks choc...I think that's what I need to do, just stick to this thread! Most of the ladies in baby club are very nice and helpful, but I just get tired of the few bad apples, know what I mean?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hmmmm. Try looking for these, maybe on amazon? I looked on the site and they don't seem to reach canada but amazon might have them!

https://www.tommeetippee.co.uk/product/closer_to_nature_easi-vent_variflo_teats_x_2/


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I hardly go anywhere else either..unless I'm staring longingly in the pregnancy test forum :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: Brandy thats sweet! I haven't ever looked in there!
I have a nose through baby club but only post occasionally now on there, to be honest I don't have the time anymore! But I like to check in here, I miss nattering with you guys!!!


----------



## peanut56

Thanks Mrs M I am totally going to find me some of those! :)


----------



## choc

Just stick to here, its safer! No bad apples in here!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes! :D We're all awesome hehe


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

https://www.profile-comments.com/images/love-it/images/totally-awesome.gif


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: love it!

we really are a good group, full of the good apples only!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Right, time for me to spend an hour or so with DH before I pass out! Night skinnies!! xx


----------



## choc

night mrs m!


----------



## Feltzy

Sorry you're feeling rubbish peanut, definitely keep coming in here though you'll get no judgement from us.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Just watched Dexter...gah Love that show!

Off to bed for me..very tired today. G'night gorgeous girlies!!!


----------



## ricschick

peanut your doing great!!! youve probably lost that little bit just by going to the toilet!!lol xxx
i had salad too tonight, weather was lovely today nice and warm do didnt want anything to heavy couldnt taste any of it tho due to this bloody cold!


----------



## hmcx

I feel bad that i joined the weight loss fun and haven't had time to come on and get to know people as I've just started working again!!

I had a bit of mothers day pig out and can't seem to find the motivation!! Although i dd try on my bridesmaid dress again, and it still doesn't do up...with only 9 weeks left to the big day so i really need some miricles now i think!!!


----------



## peanut56

Thanks so much ladies, you made me feel a lot better about it. You're right you ARE totally awesome!!!
hmcx - don't give up hope, 9 weeks is still lots of time. :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

hi hmcx..Don't feel bad :) Working takes up tons of time! 9 weeks is a decent amount of time to lose...so be very strict, and go go go!! :D You can do it...maybe your dress will be a lil loose by then :happydance:

Very tired this morning..although we got to sleep in till 7..I was up many times. Not even baby-related this time! Dogs barking, wind howling, DH being restless. Sigh lol. Ok, done whining for the day!

Going to have my coffee soon. Sooo tempted to have another down day, but I'll be good and follow the diet like I'm supposed to!


----------



## choc

God I'm tired too. Had no sleep as Aidan had an awful night.

Going to get him weighed today. Haven't been in 2 months since they told me he wasn't gaining enough weight and was dropping percentiles, but did nothing to help me. Bit nervous but hopefully he will be ok now.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck, choc. I'm sure he's just fine!

We just weigh Abz here at home. Haven't taken her to the doc except for her 6 week appointment! crazy, I know. But I don't put much faith in the doctors here. And she's been just fine. :) I'm keeping track and she's gaining as she should..so that's all that matters!


----------



## choc

Hi plb, well he has gone down in the centiles again. I really thought he had gone up this time as we also weigh him at home but our scales aren't that accurate. Though he didn't keep still today so no idea how she got a reading!

The hv actually spoke some sense this time, not like last time, she said he probably burns it all off as he is so active (I've been trying to tell them that!) and that you can see he is developing well (I've been trying to tell them that too!). 

Just got to feed him more protein, was too scared to say I am blw though! I will start offering protein now though.


----------



## Feltzy

Glad she spoke more sense this time Choc. I've always had it the opposite where I get told they're jumping centiles and basically accused of overfeeding! Some babies are just bigger than others.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Glad she spoke some sense then! Active baby will def be burning more..but you're right too, Felzy, some babies are just big..and some are just small :D

Have you offered eggs yet, or cheese? 

I looked around and found a good site about babies and protein..and offers a list of protein foods you can add in. Hope it helps a lil! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://freeemoticonsandsmileys.com/animated%20emoticons/Cartoon%20Animated%20Emoticons/elmo%20dance.gif


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:haha: I love that Kian!!

Ah Choc, glad the HV is finally talking sense!! We only got Holly weighed this week because she has been poorly and we wanted to see how it had affected her weight. I doubt we'll go again for quite a while as I will be at work and DH hates it as all the mums there just ignore him and make him feel uncomfortable bless him!

Hope you're all ok! I wish I had more time to keep up with you guys these days!!


----------



## choc

Ahh thanks plb, thats great! I gave cheese today for the first time and will do eggs for breakfast next week! Gonna get some tuna too.

Lol bb!!!


----------



## choc

Thanks mrs m, hope work is going ok xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks hun, work is going great, I love my job and am happy to be back into it, I miss Holly like crazy but love our time together when I get home! I guess it's just something we have to get used to huh?! This week has been so tiring though!!


----------



## zzypeg

hi ladies...how are we all? just popping in to say hi as i have been a busy bee the last couple of days..weigh in tomoz..good luck ladies haven' read back but I hope that everyone is good?
will be back in more detail tomorrow, just wanted to say hi!
night night xxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

hi and bye zz! Hope you are ok.

Mrs m that is good to know, makes me feel better about going back. What time do you get home in the evening? How are you finding it with making dinner, eating, feeding Holly, getting her to bed and all that? I've no idea how I'll do it. Especially as I want Aidan to eat with us.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

choc said:


> hi and bye zz! Hope you are ok.
> 
> Mrs m that is good to know, makes me feel better about going back. What time do you get home in the evening? How are you finding it with making dinner, eating, feeding Holly, getting her to bed and all that? I've no idea how I'll do it. Especially as I want Aidan to eat with us.

At the minute its all a bit strange as I am working days and DH is working some evenings/nights, so I get home around 5:15pm and DH has dinner almost ready so we can eat together before he goes to work (sometimes he has to leave at 6.30pm, sometimes not until 8pm), Holly is still on milk but when she is on solids she will eat with us then. Then its playtime for an hour or so before bath/bedtime routine and last bottle etc. She's usually in bed around 8pm. 

As this is the first week it's all a bit odd! but am sure we'll settle into it soon! I have just been given the go-ahead to do 7-3 on a monday instead of 9-5 and we are hoping that DH can drop to 30hrs per week soon (as I can't drop any hours and am the main earner too). 

Its not as hard as I thought it was going to be to be honest, and I value every single second we have together!


----------



## choc

Thanks for that. I think it will all depend on what time I can out of work as otherwise there will be no dinner for any of us as the minute I walk in the door will be Aidans bath time!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girls

everyones popping in and out lol. 

Allie, sounds like you're getting the hang of things! :)

Omg, I'm not sure how in the world, but as of this morning.. I've lost just over 6 lbs since last Friday! HOW!?? I mean, I know that weight fluctuates..but I still weigh daily..a bit of an obsession. I only officially record it on Fridays though. AF kicked my ass last week lol. I'm afraid to get excited, cuz it will prob all come back next AF. Rawr!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah yeah, thats the problem, I had it in my head that I'd have lovely time with her when I got home, then soon realised that I only actually have a couple of hours! So it's eat (milk), play, bath, bed! I am looking forward to weekends off with her though!!
Would there be a chance you could get out of work earlier?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Wow Brandy!! You go girl!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Its crazy!!..I'm sure next week will be a gain lol.

I'm beat..I neeeeed to sleep. Gnight girls xo


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Night hun, hope you get a good rest! xx


----------



## choc

Wow plb! Lets hope its the same in the morning!

Mrs m, I'm a teacher so technically I can leave any time from about 4, but I am in charge of a team and can't really walk out on my staff and leave them with all the work. So it will probably vary each day when I can leave.
I'm sure we'll work it out, its only a problem on monday and tuesday.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'm the same hun, I manage a busy secure unit and pre-baby could be there for 10/12hrs per day some days, so am having to be very strict with myself! I technically start at 9 but am always in work by 8am, apart from on tues/weds when Holly is at nursery and then am in at 8:30! 
Its actually really odd leaving work on time, and I feel bad, especially if something is happening!


----------



## choc

Yes I am gonna feel very guilty walking out early. I used to get to school at 7.30 and leave at 6 (only cos they lock the school!). Its gonna be hard enough doing the same amount of work in half the time, as I will be part time now. Its a bit scary!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'm sure you'll be fine hun, in my mind at all times is that I'm doing it for Holly and her future. We'll get there!


----------



## choc

Thats a god point, I'll remember that too, thanks hun! x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

No worries hun!! x


----------



## ricschick

good luck for the morning girls!!! fingers and toes crossed!!


----------



## zzypeg

morning ladies..how are we all, just a quick update. I have weighed and although the wii says I haven't lost, the graph says I have lost about 1/2 lb. that's quite dissapointing as I was hoping for a couple of pounds, mind you I did only re-start on monday so perhaps next week I will have a nice suprise. I have been rather good this week, drinking loads of water most days and i have only had a couple of slip ups, oh well the problem is that this is really my plateau weight so it's a fight to tip the balance and get it going again. I didn't have time for any exercise, apart from a walk on monday so that's my main aim for next week.........be back later on girlies.

GOOD LUCK xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zzypeg

just read back sorry....well done to Brandy...can I borrow some of your loss, lol xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Morning everyone! Haven't weighed yet, I'm too scared. I know I have put on, I just know it. Well done zz, I still can't work out how to get half pounds and stuff onthe wii. If I go to the graph and hover over my weight it is still in whole pounds.


----------



## zzypeg

choc said:


> Morning everyone! Haven't weighed yet, I'm too scared. I know I have put on, I just know it. Well done zz, I still can't work out how to get half pounds and stuff onthe wii. If I go to the graph and hover over my weight it is still in whole pounds.

I just look where the dots are in relation to the bars...I will try and take a picture later to show you what I mean, the Wii will only round up/down to the nearest pound when it tells you what your weight is. good luck, I am sure you will be fine xxxx


----------



## choc

Oh. My. God! I've lost 2lb! I just can't understand. I haven't exercised once, I've eaten badly, chocolate, fatty dinners etc. I don't get it!


----------



## zzypeg

well done, you have had a lucky week, I had one of them a few weeks back!! xxxx


----------



## Feltzy

Morning ladies, well I've put on a pound, boo! I've got AF at the minute and I've felt really hungry the last few days so I've not been doing to well. That big box of Thorntons has all gone :blush:

I'm going to try my hardest next week! Well done zz, choc and also Brandy on your massive weight loss, 6lbs in 1 week is amazing :happydance:


----------



## ricschick

morning ladies weldone on your losses!!!! ive lost 2lb!!!!!!!!!!!! im so chuffed as now i have lost a whole STONE!!! so my new goat is the remaining 6lbs which will take me down to 10stone then i will go from there!!!


----------



## choc

Well done ricschick, you are very similar to me. I just lost a stone last week, and now my aim is to lose a couple more pound to get to 10 stone, then I will take it from there! We are nearly the same!

Don't work feltzy, af can do that to you!

Zz now I am worried that I will think I can do that every week and lose 2lb when I blatently can not!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Awesome job everyone, seriously!!!!

https://www.zulva.com/images/good_job/images/great-job.gif

We're all doing so well. Feltzy, don't you worry..AF will definitely do that to you..I gain about 4 lbs with it :(

That's why this week I've lost *drumroll* 4.8 lbs! Guess that other 2 during the week was just a bit of water/food fluctuation. I'll take it :happydance: I'm gonna work extra hard to keep it it off though..till next AF anyways :haha:

Camilla, you're probably getting close to your "natural" weight..the one your body is comfy with and wants to stay at..so it'll take some work, but you can keep losing! Don't stress too much..next week can be great if you are :D

Choc, I've had losses like that..where I wasn't so good but still lost! It's usually an accumulation of you being really good during the days before that..they catch up with you and surprise you when you think you've def gained. Science is great, isn't it :D


Well done girls..proud of you all :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well Done Girls!! :D

I totally forgot it was weigh in day and ate my breakfast! :dohh: So I'm going to miss this week plus I've been crap anyway!

I agree with you there Brandy, I just hover between 9stone 9lb and 9stone 12lb! It's so hard getting below that!

Tristan's sleeping is awful now! :( He woke every 2 hours last night!!


----------



## choc

Oh god I'm with you there bb. Aidan projectile vomited the most amount of milk I have ever seen all over my bed last night. Then was awake at 12.30, 2.30, 4.30 til 5.30 then awake at 7. I am a zombie today. And that isn't even that unusual. Only the 2.30 waking was extra to normal.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:(


----------



## ricschick

oh you poor girlies i hope you manage to catch up on some sleep today! xxx


----------



## Feltzy

Alfie just had the worse leaky nappy ever, he got his breakfast down his pj's so I took them off to put in the wash and when I came back there was poo all over the carpet and he was rubbing it in with his hands! Luckily I had clean soapy water in the kitchen sink so in he went lol, no time to mess around running a bath. I've had to open all the windows to air the place out it stinks.


----------



## ricschick

oh no feltzy!! i hope it comes out of your carpet!! x


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG that sounds lovely! :lol:


----------



## choc

Mmmmmm lovely!! Happens to me all the time but I put blanket down, he's not allowed on my carpet!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank God for Laminate Flooring and Leather Sofas! :lol:


----------



## charlotte-xo

helloo ladies.

congratulations everyone is doing so well. You all chat far too much though its a nightmare reading through all the posts lol.

well this week ive lost 3lbs im doing really well if i do say so myself :smug:
Just bought the kerry katona fitness dvd and its quite good :shock: starting to do an hour every morning which is absoloutely killing me!! 

Been getting out more with the pram now its gorgeous weather here. My internet is officially up and running now :happydance: thank goodness i missed it so much

glad to see everyone doing so well ladies..weve all come along way from when we all started =)

hope you all have a nice day 

<3


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh god, Feltzy..that's sooo bad lol! The joys of parenting at times huh :haha:

I'm with yall on the crap sleep. Abbey was up at 2, 3:30, 4 (for a bottle) then 7. first time in a long time she's done that.

Omg too!!! I went to the pharmacy to get something for her teething pain. Thought I'd be smart about it and ask an educated person..the pharmacist. He suggested something called Stilpane (which is paracetamol, codeine, and promethazine) I was like.."she's only nearly 6 months old though..is codeine safe??" he said Absolutely! so I bought it....came home and opened the lil leaflet in it..and it clearly states "the use of promethazine may be associated with SIDS" !!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

What a nob!!! :growlmad: I would go mad and kick off, infact I would report him the douchebag!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Charlotte, youre doing great!! well done :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

brunettebimbo said:


> What a nob!!! :growlmad: I would go mad and kick off, infact I would report him the douchebag!

I know!! :( I mean, oh my god..he may be responsible for a few deaths himself..ugh. I don't expect them to know _*everything*_ but know risky stuff like that!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would seriously make an official complaint to the licensing authority.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I really am going to..I'm looking up how to do it now.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I hate money :cry: It's the only thing that makes Hubby and I argue!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:( Same here 

:hugs:


----------



## Feltzy

Brandy its a good job you read the leaflet, I wonder how many other young babies he's prescribing it to!

Brunettebimbo I hope you're ok, me and OH argue about money too, especially now I'm a SAHM.

I managed to get the stains out of my CREAM carpet thankfully, its times like this I wish I had laminate lol.

I've just got an email regarding Evie's school application (she starts reception in September) and she got into my first choice, I'm so pleased. We don't live very locally to it so I was a bit dubious she'd get in but it was a nice surprise. I never knew how stressful finding a good school would be, the ones close to us aren't the best so I've been stressing for months!


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's good Feltzy :)

I'm ok, I just sometimes forget that Hubby currently pays for everything apart from the £500 I put into the bill account.

He's paying for my driving lessons, my test, car tax, new tyres, insurance etc


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey everyone, well done on losses!! I have worked so hard this week and been so good and stayed the same damn weight! Am not impressed!!!!

I'm soooooo tired, I literally feel crap with it. I'm sitting eating Lindt chocolate because for today, I don't care! I need to win the lottery then I can stay home with Holly and do baby things!


----------



## choc

We only argue about money too. Hugs xx


----------



## ricschick

hey guys just keep telling ya selfs it only money! you have each other and your beautiful babies xxx


----------



## zzypeg

hello ladies..how are you all? can't believe nobody wrote in here yesterday lol...we must have all been very busy! We went shopping to get Yvaine a walker we didn't home til 9pm so she didn't go to bed til 9.30pm..umm..lol! I think she really enjoyed being out and up late with mummy and daddy and she was up at the same time again this morning so i don't think her routine is going to be upset..even though these days i have slightly relaxed it, when she was younger I was too scared to! the weather looks lovely here again today, makes such a lovely change for us! anyway ladies..hope you are all well and talk soon xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning! Ah Camilla, that must have been one long shopping trip!!
We had a bad night with Holly! She was up for a feed at 3am which she hasn't done in a long time! and she didn't settle back to sleep until 5:30am and then got up for the day at 7:30! I'm knackered! and pissed off too as we were meant to be going swimming this morning but I will lay money on it that DH doesn't get up in enough time before he goes to work.
And I wanted to go buy my new camera today too!

I get the feeling that its gonna be one of those days where it all goes against the plan.


----------



## ricschick

think im having one of those days too!! MEN!!!! 
i love a nice long shopping trip! that reminds me i think il get jamies walker out of the loft! see how he gets on.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Holly is still too short for her walker! we keep trying but she needs to grow!! DH is up now so its too late for swimming but we're gonna go get my camera! yay!


----------



## Agiboma

hi all
i would like to loose 70 pounds, i am 5 ft 8 inches and currently wieght is 208 pounds dress size 14-16 my pre pregnancy weight was 140 dress size 2-4, would like to do it befor the end of the year


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hi Abigoma! welcome! We'll support and help you as much as we can hun! Make sure you send kittyventura a pm with your details so she can add you to the front page!!



Well, we went and bought my new camera, then when we got home we found it has one that has been returned with old batteries in it! So DH has gone back quickly to get it changed, he is gonna be late for work, am sure of it!!
So am waiting for him to get home, then think me and Holly might head to the park when he has gone to work!
We just had the BIGGEST bee in the world in our house, I was trying to bat it out of the window for fear of Holly getting stung!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow, I've been abandoning all of my online ventures!! I missed yall!

Had a busy week..all the running around and then just being generally run down by the time I get to settle in..not in the mood to log on at all!

Shopping sounds great..I wanna do it..alone lol :D

Sorry you had a hard night, Allie..I did too :( Abz is coming down with something.

Ooh Claire..the walker is seriously the best thing we've bought lol...she LOVES hers. She already knows how to cruise around. She can go anywhere she wants n loves that!

Welcome Agiboma..what a cute lil man you have! Wishing you the best with your weight loss. Hopefully I can get back into my activity here..it really helps me to stay on the forums. I've been bad this weekend..but back to it on Monday. Still doing good on my weight..but haven't lost since weigh-in!


----------



## choc

Hi girls haven't forgotten you all, I've got a stomach bug and so has dhand Aidan is cutting a tooth so you can imagine what a nightmare its been. Hopefully I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oooh Choc, hope you're all feeling better quick!! That stomach bug seems to be doing the rounds at the minute! I had it a couple of weeks ago, as did Holly, it was nasty!

Brandy, you've been a busy bee!! Hope Abbey is feeling better soon, poor little love!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww choc, feel better :hugs: Hope Aidan cuts that tooth soon!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow you girls have been quiet, I thought I would come on and have pages to read! :lol:

Hope you feel better soon choc.

We had a lovely weekend, Saturday we just pottered about, it was scorching! Sunday we nipped into town for some bits and then took Tristan swimming for the first time :) (Pictures in my journal) He didn't cry but didn't seem impressed either. He likes his bath really warm but the pool was a bit cool! He's teething really badly too, he's been hysterical loads and he's the same today, I just wish the teeth would hurry up!!

I've done crap foodwise, chinese and McDonalds and endless amounts of Hobnobs!! :blush:


----------



## ricschick

morning ladies hope everyone is feeling better today!! new week so im back on the wagon wasnt to naughty the weekend just picked a bit and had a few hot crossed buns! yum!!!
so determined this week to keep losing and reach my new goal of 10stone. kids are off now so will try my best to fit in exercise. popping to my nans today makle the most of the nice weather as its going to turn colder! boo!!!!
well off to mop then to shower.xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hiya girlies..been a crap night for me. Have had about 2 hrs rest (not even sleep!) cuz Abz had a high fever and was breathing weird :( I was watching her the whole night. I feel very zombified right now, but she's feeling better. Her temp has stayed down since 9 am !! Phew..it's horrible!

Love the renewed attitude, Claire..you can do it! I felt like giving up the weekend..and ate crap. but new week, new start!


----------



## zzypeg

aww brandy, hope abz gets better soon and you get some much needed sleep hun :hugs:

Does anyone know if hot chillies are any good for your wieghloss, I thought I would spice my salad up today with a bit a chilli...didn't realise the little ones I picked up at the farmshop were scotch bonnets (i don't know which chili peppers are which..perhaps time to learn!) well ny mouth is on actual fire! good lip plumping action though lol! on the plus side, i did have 3 big glasses of water with my lunch though! 
well hope we are all well, i am off to clean my bathroom and hoover upstairs now so I may be back later this afternoon.
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I heard chillis are good for weightloss but I could be wrong!


----------



## ricschick

yeah they are! they speed up your matabolism and have 3times more vitamin c then oranges!


----------



## zzypeg

woohoo!! it will hopefully be worth the "ring of fire" that i shall most probably get tomoz...lol..sorry tmi xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hello!

Oooooh Camilla, that sounds like a painful lunch!!!

Well lovelies, I think we have solved the problem of crazy nights with Holly, today there is a little tooth poking through her gum!! yay!!

Oh, and I just ate a chocolate muffin. oops.


----------



## KittyVentura

Alreet my dears. Been a while since I checked in. I'm doing well - hope you all are too. Just a reminder that this Fri is our monthly weigh in. please post your weekly loss as normal but also your total for the month xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey girls

Still running on virtually no sleep for 2 days lol..so yeah, messed up with my diet! Hoping ti get back on track tomorrow and not have a gain Friday!

Gah it's monthly update time already too..EEK


----------



## choc

Hi girls, just starting to feel better now. Have managed to eat a little. It has been the worst 3 days ever though with us both so ill and Aidan cutting a tooth, though I think it is pretty much through now. I have missed all the sunshine as well as a trip to Brighton, a bbq and a christening. I'm completely gutted. 

Hope you are all ok and hope holly cuts hertooth soon, I know what its like!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah Choc, am glad you're starting to feel better! Its gutting missing out on everything isn't it!! But the nice weather is meant to be back at the weekend so hopefully you can make up for it then!!

Brandy, I so hope you get some rest tonight!


Aaaargh! Monthly weigh in time!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww choc, sad that you missed some nice things, but it's great that you're at least feeling better! Being sick sucks soooo much..of course lol!

Just now got Abbey to sleep! It's nearly 12 here. I don't even know how long I've been awake lol..its all a blur really.

BnB keeps not wanting to load for me..such a pain.

Anyways, hopefully I will be around more tomorrow...I miss getting my bnb fix!!

Gnight girls. Think thin xx


----------



## peanut56

Hi ladies,

I haven't really been around much the last few days, but I wanted to congratulate you all on the weigh in on Friday, it sounds like you guys did fabulous!!! 
I'm going to be an aunt tomorrow (probably), my sister in law is overdue and being induced tomorrow. I can't wait!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oooh Peanut, its so exciting! I can't wait to be an aunt, I keep trying to tell my brother to have kids soon but he's not too interested :haha:

Well I am killing time, we are ready super early this morning. If it was just me I'd just go to work but Holly is at nursery today and it doesn't open until 8! 
She is rolling over on her mat, she rolls from back to front, then gets stuck, but hates being on her front so I have to roll her back. Not fun every 10 seconds!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Allie, just wait till she learns to roll both ways, she will be everywhere!

Morning girls!! Ahhh feels good to have a nights sleep. Well mostly, was up a couple of times, but I'll take it :D :happydance:

Got my coffee so far. its 9 am so gonna try to have a really good down day today and get back on track.

Hope you're all well :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well I've well and truly screwed up this month! I keep having excuses to be crap at dieting!!

I am totally running on empty today, I'm knackered! Tristan was up every hour last night with his teeth, Calpol isn't working :( I'm going to get him some Anbesol today!


----------



## choc

Anybody out there.............................!!
Just a quick hi, still not feeling 100%, nor is DH and Aidan being a handful, hence my lack of activity here!

Hopefully I'll be back properly soon and hopefully there will be somebody here!!


----------



## choc

Morning! Hope you all had a good night, mine wasn't too bad thank god, I desperately needed the sleep after being so poorly.

My stomach is huge! I am bloated from not drinking enough water and eating too much bread. All I can eat when I'm sick is toast. I feel so fat! So mission is to drink, drink, drink til friday, and no more bread.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning!! This thread is awfully quiet!

Our night was a bit better. up 3 times. Poor little monkey now has a cough though! :(


----------



## choc

Its scarily quiet isn't it! Ah poor Tristan, hope he feels better soon.


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's easter holidays sn't it?


----------



## choc

Oh yes it is, everyone is busy then


----------



## Feltzy

Hey ladies, sorry I've not checked in for a while, hope you're all ok.

I had a bad nights sleep last night, I'm still bf and cosleeping during the night and Alfie is getting really fidgety and sprawling out. I really want to put him in his own cot (I want my bed back!) but I think its going to be a hard transition, I regret leaving it this long before trying but its just easier to have him in bed with me while I'm bf as he can just help himself lol. I'd love to stop the night feeds too I think he's old enough to not be feeding during the night, its more of a comfort thing I think? Then to top it off the parrot has started his talking/making stupid noises routine at 7am due to it getting light outside earlier!

How does everyone think they're going with the weight loss this week? I'm not feeling very optimistic but I'll have to see come Friday. I hope I can lose at least 1lb this week. My mum has started a diet by cutting out bread, chocolate, crisps, cake, biscuits etc and has lost 8lbs in 2 weeks! I think I need to start doing that myself...


----------



## brunettebimbo

I found putting Tristan in his room improved his sleeping :)
As for your parrot, have you tried chucking a blanket over the cage? Mine was a bloody nightmare when I had one, it used to start shouting at 5am!


----------



## Feltzy

brunettebimbo said:


> I found putting Tristan in his room improved his sleeping :)
> As for your parrot, have you tried chucking a blanket over the cage? Mine was a bloody nightmare when I had one, it used to start shouting at 5am!

Yeah I think it will help too, the thing is he's 13 months and all he's known is kipping with us, I put him in his cot last night when he fell asleep but he was so upset when he woke up I brought him into bed with us. I think I'll keep doing that until he gets used to being in there and then try to tackle the night feeds.

What type of parrot did you have? I do have a blanket but I think its too light in colour so I need to get a darker one to block out the light. Will be doing that tonight though, its so annoying when you're trying to sleep!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I just had a Parakeet when I lived at home, she was gorgeous but so noisy!!
My Mum had a Minor Bird too, he was hilarious! All he would say was "WOW" :lol: and do the sound of a sewing machine!!


----------



## ricschick

hi guys sorry ive not been on but yep its half term! so the kids are off for 2 and a half weeks! sp praying the weather holds out and gets warmer again!!
i hope everyone is ok and are feeling better!
diet this week is going well havent cheated but still need to get cracking on toning my bum and thighs theres just doesnt seem to be the time and now the kids are off theres even less time. 

good news im going to be an aunty again which is exciting but also makes me feel broody!! i do want more but im not going too, if i win the lottery then maybe, but thats quite unlikely lol


----------



## Feltzy

Congrats on becoming an aunty again ricschick! I became an aunty on Alfie's birthday its so exciting. It doesn't make me broody though lol, OH wants more kids and up until recently I did too but I'm starting to wobble a bit, I might feel differently in a couple of years when my two are a bit older.

Brunettebimbo we have an African Grey he's 2 years old now and never shuts up, atm he's saying 'Gizmo shut up' lol I must say that a bit too much! I don't mind when he's talking its when he copies the house alarm noise and the microwave beeping that it can get annoying.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: Who's Gizmo?

My dieting is going crap, I'm living on jam on toast and ready salted crisps!! I really need to go shopping, we have naff all in! :(


----------



## Feltzy

brunettebimbo said:


> :rofl: Who's Gizmo?
> 
> My dieting is going crap, I'm living on jam on toast and ready salted crisps!! I really need to go shopping, we have naff all in! :(

Thats the parrot lol, because when he carries on I say 'Gizmo shut up' so he just copies me :dohh:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol:


----------



## peanut56

Hi ladies, hope you are well! I lost 1.8 pounds today, bringing my total to 26.4! Yay me! I haven't figured out my monthly total yet though. Am I supposed to post it here, or PM Kitty? :)


----------



## choc

Well done you, that is an amazing amount to lose! I think you can just post your total here. I thought I would lose loads this week after my stomach bug but since I've started eating again its not going too well!


----------



## peanut56

Thanks choc...I've found that being sick really messes up my weight loss too! I'm sure the weigh in will go well for you though!
I'll post this again on Friday with everyone else just in case Kitty doesn't see it, but my monthly total is 7 pounds.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hello lovelies!! Sorry I've not been around much the last few days, been mega busy at work and busy at home now Holly is teething!!!
Hope everyone is ok!! 
I've been up and down with my food this week, really good for a couple of days and really naughty on other days! I'll be damn lucky if I lose any this week!!


----------



## zzypeg

hello ladies..sorry I have been absent this week, been very busy I promise I will do a proper post tomoz (bet you all can't wait lol) but I have been good this week..sticking to around 11-1300 cals a day but no exercise (apart from shopping) but i am going to get some in tomoz. hope we are all well....well done peanut that's great you are doing so well.
Kian i love jam on toast xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Morning, another good night and morning, he woke at 5 then back to sleep til 7 - bliss! Hope it stays this way!
DH still poorly so I've got him at home hogging the laptop and thats why I've not been on so much. 

Aidan is going through so many funny things now, desperately wants to sit up and crawl, but he can work his way round a room without crawling, its so funny to watch! He is doing great with his blw too, and he has his tooth coming through. Not sure why I'm telling you this, think its just a proud mummy moment!


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's great Choc :D I always share my proud moments! :D


----------



## Feltzy

Glad Aiden is doing well with his weaning choc, he'll be crawling before you know it!


----------



## choc

I know, I'm scared!


----------



## KittyVentura

Goodluck for tomorrow guys. Eat like a rabbit today and do a big poo before you weigh in lol xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I won't be online I'm afraid! It's the dreaded test :shock: Girls please don't mention it on Facebook!


----------



## zzypeg

Kitty, I have been doing exactly that...salad for lunch and tea (but salmon and spinach fishcakes with tea) will wait until after poo to weigh...lol!
seriously if i haven't lost this week i am gonna be a right grump, i was a bit naught (well very!) on saturday but sunday wasn't too bad and I have been an angel all the other 5 days! 
Choc, I love proud mummy moments...
Kian good luck hunny xxxxxxx


----------



## zzypeg

oh god...just got attacked in BC for writing the wrong thing.. I wrote did instead of didn't and got launched upon! xxxxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

oh good luck tomorrow kian!!!
im not sure how weigh in is going to go as ive not been as active this week as lucy isnt well again but have been good with food so will see as long as i havent gained il be happy as its half term so exercise gets put on the back burner!!! good luck girls for the morning!


----------



## ricschick

zz what thread? x


----------



## zzypeg

something about mother and baby spaces, I was talking about people abusing disabled spaces and put that i saw a strapping young man get into an audi TT in a disabled space and put that he did have a blue badge but meant to write he didn't! then i was launched upon for being judgemental and he could be autistic or have a prosthetic limb etc....xxxx


----------



## ricschick

some people just like a moan and an argument!! xx


----------



## zzypeg

yeah they love to think that they are perfect sitting there on their golden cloud looking down on us all...lol xxxxxx


----------



## choc

Good luck tonmorrow bb, remember that indicator!

I'm not holding out a lot of hope this week for weigh in and if I do manage to lose it will only be from being ill at the beginning of the week.

Eaten far too much bread, plus some crisps too! Oh and jaffa cakes.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey lovelies!!! Ah Choc, proud mummy moments are fab! Aiden is doing so well!!!

Kian, good luck chick!!!!!!

Camilla, it's mad isn't it, one simple mistake and you get pounced on from a great height!! So mad!


----------



## peanut56

I'm an aunt! My niece Ryley was born at 1:26 this morning via EMCS. She and my SIL are doing great! I'm soo excited to be an auntie. :)
Hana was very interested in her new cousin.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah Peanut! congratulations!!! What a cutie! And Hana looks so cute with her! 

Well, weigh in day is upon us! I've lost 1 measly pound! so that brings my total for the month to 6lbs. I guess thats ok! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Feltzy I owe you one!! I won that competition, she chose the 1st one :) Would you be able to edit your posts and remove them (Page 454?) , I don't want them googling it and finding it in my hiding place! :lol:

So I figured I would bite the bullet and weigh in today and when I did I nearly fell over!! I've lost 3lb! I mean how!? We've done nothing but eat crap! I've had Hobnobs nearly every night and I don't mean 1 or 2 I mean half a packet! :lol: I'm at my lowest weight yet since starting this thread, 9stone 8lb!!

Tristans not too well today, he's got his first yacky runny snotty nose and a cough! I feel bad leaving him for my test :(


----------



## KittyVentura

MY BABY HAS A TOOOTH!

And I lost 4 lb this month. Not fab but I had 2 weeks of eating SHIIIIIT so I'm not too disappointed.

Well done to everyone for losses so far. Front page will get updated either later tonight or Sunday as I'm off the Manchester tomorrow to see my favourite band! Giggedy!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww bless him!! I wish Tristan's would hurry up! He's been teething for ages!

My loss for the month is 3lb :)


----------



## zzypeg

morning ladies, I have lost a poxy pound this week, oh well at least i have budged under that plateau weight..DH is off next week so not holding out too much hope for next week...what date was our last month weigh in...then I can work out what I have lost.
well done to you big losers! fab loses this week!

well done on the competition Kian, enjoy your fish nibbling..make sure your swimming costume is on tight..lol. Good luck for today hun xxxxxxx


----------



## zzypeg

ha ha..don't worry I just worked out my loss..started with total loss..took away the 5lb I lost before the group started, then took away the other 14lb from month 1 & 2 and was left with a fabulous total of ...drum role.......... 3lb! wow in a month well done me, oh well! I can only blame myself xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bloody Doctors Receptionists are a joke! Asked for an appointment this afternoon, she asked was it an emergency, I said yes, she said they only had this morning, I said I had my driving test so couldn't make it this morning so she said it can't be that much of an emergency then! :growlmad: I then said fine I'll take him to out of hours this weekend and she said I couldn't because they had offered me an appointment even though it was no good! She asked what was wrong with him and then miraculously they have an appointment at 4.50!!


----------



## hmcx

I lost 4 this month, which brings my total up to 11!I've been hanging around the same stone for about 5 months now, is really like to visit his neighbour sometime!


----------



## zzypeg

hmcx said:


> I lost 4 this month, which brings my total up to 11!I've been hanging around the same stone for about 5 months now, is really like to visit his neighbour sometime!

that's exactly how i feel!! well done on your loss so far! I have been stuck at 10st 7lb and throughout march I just lost and gained the same 2lb! my body likes this weight and I always have a struggle to get past it! but this morning i was 10st 6lb so maybe i am making my point to my body! I think I will be gaining 2lb again next week coz DH is off and he had already planned a fry up at our favorite cafe one day!! but I have already done the online shop and planned healthy dinners for me! got some fab salad recipes! so I am going to have to resist when he wants cheese on toast and cakes! lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Well done, everyone on the losses!
I lost 2lb this week and monthly total is 7lb. Kitty my current total is wrong on the front page at the moment, it says 14lb but should have been 13lb. And now should be 20lb! Yay!

So happy with my loss so far. Although last night my belly was so bloated I looked exactly like I did before I lost anything!

I just realised I am now 10 stone, which was my 2nd goal after losing a stone!


----------



## choc

Mmm zz share your salad recipes!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well done girls :D


----------



## zzypeg

right salad recipes are 

https://www.tescorealfood.com/Recipes/Chilli-prawn-and-mango-salad.html
and I had a salad at Zizzi for lunch last week which I am going to relpicate (but slightly lower the cals with a few tweaks!)

Mozzeralla wrapped in ham
Leaves
cucumber
cherry toms
sundried toms
balsamic vineger
yellow pepper (softend) 

very yummy.

Tesco recipes have some really good salad recipes xxxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

congrats peanut on becoming an aunt!!!
weldone for winning bb!!! and good luck for your test!!!
weldone on your losses girls!!
well ive weighed an have lost my normal pound:dance: so weightloss for the month is 5lbs:happydance:


----------



## choc

Thanks Zz! I will definitely be giving them a go!

Congrats peanut and bb! Good luck today bb!


----------



## zzypeg

you are welcome...I can't actually wait to try the prawn and mango one! getting exited about healthy eating...never thought I would see the day! lol xxx


----------



## zzypeg

WELL DONE ON ALL THE FAB LOSSES GIRLS!! 

wonder how much as a group we have all lost so far?? I reckon another whole person..lol xxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girls!!! So sorry I've been absent. I have been in a weird place lately and just haven't felt like logging on. Pathetic excuse, I know! Just feeling sooo off!!!

Anyways lol..I have gained a lb this week *shock* but I wasn't so good on Wed and Thurs..so I'm not surprised. :blush: And I had a big loss last week. My total for the month is a big fat 0 lol!

My pattern is starting the month at my highish number, doing great and losing, then gaining it back by the end! I'll get there tho :D And I'm proud of myself for being honest the whole time. i'm just glad there's not a massive gain for the month.I'd be so mad if I undid everything I've worked hard for. 

I've lost 21.8 lbs since starting back on my ADD in November..so I'm alright with that :D 

As of today, I'm 15 away from goal. Gah that's gonna be haaaaaaaaaaard at this rate!


----------



## Feltzy

Afternoon ladies, well done on all your losses. I lost the pound that I gained last week so my total since joing 3 weeks ago is 1.5 lbs, I need to up my game lol.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol So do I, so do I! hey don't worry tho..any loss is great :) It all adds up!! Good job


----------



## peanut56

Congrats on the losses ladies!!! And I'll just post my monthly total again, in case Kitty didn't see it a few days ago - 7 pounds! :)


----------



## choc

Well done Feltzy!
Never mind plb, and you are right to be proud of yourself for being honest, and also if you have been doing this since November then having a month of staying the same is no big deal really. You have been doing this a long time!


----------



## brunettebimbo

SO I failed again :( I won't bore you with the reasons, they are in my journal for anyone who wants to read. I'm such a twat


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

wow choc, look at your ticker! You're doing soooo well!!! :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Awwww Kian :( :hugs: I'm sorry hun


----------



## charlotte-xo

well done on your losses ladies. 

brunette bimbo- :hugs: xx

this week ive lost 2lbs. reasonably happy to say i feel really really ill this week. AF visited me and since having alfie im in so much pain =( just want it to go away.
Hope your all well and doing good with the diet. Im going to try another diet this week weight watchers pro points heard mixed things about it but gonna give it a go. Feels like ive been on every diet going lol need to find one that sticks and isnt just a faddy one.

have a great weekend ladies.

<3


----------



## brunettebimbo

WW is pretty good if you stick to it :)


----------



## Feltzy

Sorry you failed brunettebimbo its so stressful learning to drive. I only passed two years ago, I remember feeling like I was never gonna drive! On the subject of driving though my cars at my mums as I drove there only to find its leaking oil. OH is gonna have a look at it tonight I hope its fixable!

Plb you've lost so much weight since November you should be really proud!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Did you see I won that competition Feltzy?


----------



## Feltzy

No which one? Sorry I've not caught up on all the posts, I'll have a read back.


----------



## brunettebimbo

The one you did the phase for me :)


----------



## Feltzy

Ah congrats! I've just removed them for you. I can't believe the first one won I preferred the second one!


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's what I thought! :lol:


----------



## choc

Sorry bb, thats poo :hugs:

Ah thanks plb, I'm pretty proud! I remember a few months ago being so shocked and happy at being 10 stone something! Couldn't remember seeing a 10 on the scales for years. Now hopefully in a few weeks it will say 9 stone something!!


----------



## ricschick

kian so sorry hun!!!:hugs:

i cant wait to see 10stone on the scales!!! only 5lbs to go until im 10stone!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

if I could reach 10 stone, I'd be SUPER happy too lol..my first goal is 10 st 10 lbs. After that..I'm aiming for 10 even!..I'm 5'9"..that's plenty for me lol


----------



## choc

I'm 5'9 too! Still got a big flabby belly though!


----------



## zzypeg

me i'm 5'9 too...tall ladies club xxx


----------



## Feltzy

The only time I've ever been less than 10st is when I was a teenager and really skinny, I'm 5ft 8in but look really slim at 10st 7lb. I've got quite a large frame though.


----------



## choc

How strange that we are all tall!


----------



## zzypeg

god i remember being a size 8 as a teen...ahhh distant memories, don't miss the size 7 golfclubs on the end of my skinny legs though lol xxx


----------



## choc

Yeah I'm the same zz, size 7 boats! I was a skinny teen too.


----------



## Terrilea

Just off to weigh myself, forgot all about weigh in!! x


----------



## Feltzy

Lol zz and choc I'm a size 7 too. I hate my big feet, they're nearly as big as OH's!


----------



## Terrilea

3lb weight loss over the past fortnight as i didn't weigh in last week!

I'm now 11st on the dot! 

My aim was 10st by 17th May i'll be extremely happy if i can get to 10 and a half stone though! I have now lost 3st 9lb since 4th september and 1st 4lb since the group started!

x


----------



## Feltzy

Wow well done Terrilea, thats great weight loss. Why is your goal date 17 May? I only ask because thats my birthday.


----------



## Terrilea

Feltzy said:


> Wow well done Terrilea, thats great weight loss. Why is your goal date 17 May? I only ask because thats my birthday.

Thanks hun! That's the day i go on holiday so i've been working towards that day xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girls :)

Back from dinner..and so full. Needless to say, tomorrow is my down day! lol. Abbey was so good while we were out...smiling at everyone..total ham!

Wow, we are all tall :D

Good job on your loss, terrilea!


----------



## zzypeg

well done terrilea..fab loss!
Brandy..Yvaine is terrible for smiling and laughing at people while we are out..take's us ages to get things done...lol!

Ladies, I am a bit fed up, DH still is not home from work he is supposed to finish at 4 on a friday and now it's 10pm! he is working an hour away from home so when he does finish up he will still have a long (and it's a very boring) drive! I feel so sorry for him he has been late every night this week! 
I feel guilty sometimes being at home with LO, I know it's silly but when I was working I was always a 45 hour a week kinda gal and I always "paid my way" as such..Now I am earning a measly 200 a month sometimes more sometime less, which is crap! I know it's silly and in my head but I think he must feel a little resentful towards me and I wish I could find a proper job part time and help out more! xxxxxxx


----------



## Feltzy

Aw zz I know how you feel, I was always financially independent right up until having Alfie and I find it hard being totally dependent on my OH now (I'm a SAHM). I'm sure your OH equally appreciates what you do for your family at home though :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Camilla :hugs: I know how you feel..I'm a nurse but haven't worked in 3 years..just because it's not very practical to work here in S.A. There's not much money in any jobs here. But I always feel sooo guilty when DH is struggling..feels like I should be doing *something*. You're doing a job right now though..you get to enjoy those precious, irreplacable moments with your daughter!!! You have plenty of time to get back to work (finances allowing lol)! :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah Camilla, hope you're feeling a bit better this morning and that DH arrived home not too too late!! It is hard, but take it from me, who has had to go back to work, enjoy every precious moment with Yvaine and if your DH is anything like mine, he will be proud to be supporting you both and giving you that opportunity, mine was gutted when it came time for me to go back! :hugs:


----------



## babyfromgod

I know i'm a bit late but can i please join??


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Of course you can! Its never too late! Welcome!! If you pm kittyventura she will add your goals to the front page!


----------



## ricschick

hi guys 
weldone Terrilea!! brillant loss!!
zz hope dh didnt get in too late! and dont feel bad as your a partnership and he has his role and you have your role in the family and im sure he wouldnt have it any other way!

i went out last night for the first time in i cant even remember with df just to the local pub but i did have a little bit to much to drink for me as im a light weight now lol and was sick when i got in lol MIL was staying over so she did breakfast this morning but once id eaten i felt better, wont be doing that again anytime soon:haha:


----------



## ricschick

wellcome babyfromgod x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Am I the shortest? :rofl:

5ft 4 and a HALF with size 7 clown feet?


----------



## Feltzy

Hi babyfromgod!

Ricschick the same thing happened to me the first time I went out after having Alfie, I got carried away and had too much wine and was sick, lovely! I just can't handle it like I used to.


----------



## hmcx

brunettebimbo said:


> Am I the shortest? :rofl:
> 
> 5ft 4 and a HALF with size 7 clown feet?



5ft 1 and a teeny bit here!


----------



## zzypeg

hi ladies..thanks for all the love..I know you are right, I think I was just a bit tired and just felt bad as it was so late! well he got in at 12.30AM in the end..yes that's right the poor thing! He did get up and have Yvaine for 3 whole hours while I went and earned some of my measly contribution..lol! that's the first time he has had her on his own for more than 45 mins and I think he did ok, they watched boxing, grandprix qualification and when I walked in she was smiling away at the Sopranos-highly recomended viewing for a 6 month old! at least she was fed, clean and happy! I notice the 3 episodes of waybaloo on the sky+ have gone unwatched though! well anyhoo, When I got back i had a salad sandwich..hoovered all downstairs and did some other tidying...then loaded mrs madam into the carrier and walked 40 mins at a good pace to MIL and resisted the chocolate cake and cream cakes she had and had a big glass of diet pepsi! then for dinner I had the most amazing salad with a bit of chicken and I really enjoyed it! Put madam to bed and did 30 mins on Wii fit to earn my Picnic bar which MIL stuffed in my bag as I was leaving...well it is saturday! DH has gone out for the night so I am gonna load the dishwasher, eat my picnic and watch casulty and then bed!! and I am pleased I came in under my cals today! amazing for a weekend...I have resisted sausage sandwich and cake and biccies today! anyway that was my day, I will shut up now..lol!! how was everyone else day? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

im a shorty too im 5ft 1 too!!! size 5 shoe
zz sounds like you had a good day and avoided temptation!! you go girl lol
ive been recovering today so have picked all day but i did manage to sweep and mop! now im off to bed knackered!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Claire..hope you're feeling better soon :) Get some rest!! I don't miss the party life at all lol..for that very reason!

Camilla, I'm so jealous! You're doing amazing :D You should be proud..great day for you it sounds like. 

babyfromgod, I remember you when I was TTC :) Welcome :hugs:


----------



## zzypeg

thanks ladies...that picnic bar made me feel a bit sick xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I was crap today..was a down day, till about 7 pm..then DD made cookies and I had a few :(


----------



## zzypeg

oh man..cookies..i love them xxx


----------



## zzypeg

well I have stayed up 25 mins past my planned time so night night lovelies xxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I need to sleep too! We'll be up early, I'm sure. Another day, another chance to burn cals :)

Gnight girls :hugs:

Sleep well, Camilla!


----------



## babyfromgod

Thanks for welcoming me :flower:, also i remember you too peavelovebaby :hi:

I will just tell you a bit about myself. Well i gained about 60lbs while pregnant :blush: and have lost 28lbs so far plus whatever i lost after LO came out which i don't count in my weight loss as it was baby, placenta and fluid. I want to weigh less than my pre pregnancy weight and fit into a size 10. I am currently a 16 and was about a size 12 when i got pregnant. I feel like i need to be a bit more strict on myself as i am not losing the weight as fast as i would like and have kind of plateued in the last 2 weeks. I might also add i am 5ft 11.

I brought some chocolate flavoured instant oatmeal today to start having for breakfast which is suprisingly low in calories and i think i will start having poached eggs on brown toast for lunch as i find eggs keep me pretty full. I don't have much say in the dinners as we are staying at FIL's for the next few weeks but once i have a say in the meals when we are in our own place, i will be trying to cook healthy on a budget. 

I had a terrible eating day yesterday fish n chips for tea with buttered white bread and a slice of cheesecake :nope:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning everyone!

Jeez I am shattered! Holly is being a complete whiney baby this morning and no matter what I do she's not happy!! We had a crazy night with her, she went to bed as usual then woke 3hrs later, wide awake for another 2hrs, then finally went back to sleep but growled all night in her sleep, keeping me awake all night! I dread to think how DH feels, he was up for work at 5am!

I've had my coffee and am saving my calories for a bacon sarnie for lunch. Have been really bad and not used MFP in weeks and weeks! 

I've just put the sides up on Holly's playmat as well so she can't roll all across the lounge, she's been doing it for a couple of weeks now and I keep having to rescue her across the room! but today I just have no energy to be up and down rescuing when she is down there!


----------



## choc

Morning. Sorry wasn't around yesterday I was too busy eating! Friday and saturday were VERY bad eating days, I went a bit crazy to be honest! Back on it today.

Hope you are all good. Aidan had slept through for 3 nights last week, I was sooooo happy! But last night he kept waking up crying. Can't understand what changed. I t was worse than before he sttn, as before he would wake happy and play in his cot, or whine and put himself back to sleep (though would keep me awake!). Crying in the night is a new game for us.

Very tired now!


----------



## Feltzy

Babyfromgod I love fish n chips, yum! I had eggs for lunch the other day and I was full for hours, mind you it was a 3 egg ommelette!

Sorry you had a bad night Mrs Mayhem, is your LO teething? Alfie groans in his sleep when he's teething. 

Whats everyone doing today, the weather looks lovely here. We're going to get the part I need for my car and then OH can fix it. He said its only a 5 minute job, apparently the oil filter has bust which is why its leaking. I was hoping I might have to get a new one lol. Other than that I'm not sure, I might do a bit of gardening or buy something in to make a nice dinner. I like to do that sometimes on a Sunday, spend a few hours in the kitchen with the music on while OH watches the kids, thats about as close as I get to a break!


----------



## choc

welcome babyfromgod!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Yeah Feltzy, she is teething, a little tooth has been poking through for almost a week now, she doesn't seem bothered by it but it may explain the growling!!!


----------



## ricschick

hey guys hope you all have had a good weekend!! jamie and lucy are still snotty and have started the day with a temp and ellie was sick 3 or 4 times this morning but now is happy as larry very strange!!!!!! lucy keeps holding her poo she doesnt like going in her nappy but wont go on the loo or potty??? so will have to see how that goes!!!!
been a bit relaxed this weekend about eating altho not too naughty but am back on it properly tomorrow and will crank up the exercise!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

hi ladies hope your all well.

mrs mayhem- alfie has been the exact same last night was horrendous, his tooth is poking through at the minute so thats causing him pain to top it off he didnt go to bed until 12:00pm woke every hour had 4 feeds and woke up at 5 :shock: today he had one nap for 20 minutes he was that tired he went to bed at 4:30 so im guessing hell be up bright and early tomorrow :cry:

today ive been sooooooooo bad fry up this morning and a sunday dinner :blush: eeeek im going to be paying for that on friday lol. Im going to be extra good this week though =) 

Just a quick question aswell ladies even though ive lots nealy a stone ive still not dropped a dress size its so strange and i feel like i like bigger if that makes sense has anyone else experienced this??

<3


----------



## zzypeg

charlotte-xo said:


> hi ladies hope your all well.
> 
> mrs mayhem- alfie has been the exact same last night was horrendous, his tooth is poking through at the minute so thats causing him pain to top it off he didnt go to bed until 12:00pm woke every hour had 4 feeds and woke up at 5 :shock: today he had one nap for 20 minutes he was that tired he went to bed at 4:30 so im guessing hell be up bright and early tomorrow :cry:
> 
> today ive been sooooooooo bad fry up this morning and a sunday dinner :blush: eeeek im going to be paying for that on friday lol. Im going to be extra good this week though =)
> 
> *Just a quick question aswell ladies even though ive lots nealy a stone ive still not dropped a dress size its so strange and i feel like i like bigger if that makes sense has anyone else experienced this??*
> 
> <3

Charlotte, I am exactly the same..I actually had a hissy fit this morning as I had nothing to wear, I have dropped a dress size but don't really seem to be getting any thinner, I still feel huge!! I have lost a stone and a half so really, I should look thinner so maybe it's in my head!!

well ladies, not been a bad day today..nice sunday dinner! I did slow walking for about 80 mins and 1/2 hour of Wii so that's good...I have eaten my exercise cals today though so not sure how that will fare! been quite a slow day today but that's good..mind you I do get up at 6.45 each morning now..bloody light mornings!!! so that makes the day long! what has everyone else done today? we are just going to settle down and watch a film so I will say Hi and Bye in the same xxxxxxxx


----------



## peanut56

Hi ladies,

Mrs M, I'm sorry you're having a hard time. :( 
I've been eating like crazy for the past few days!!! I need to be stopped!! The first day it was because we were at the hospital visiting my niece, so I ate cafeteria food, then someone brought us McDonald's. The next day was my birthday, so I ate because it was my birthday. :blush: Then it was my birthday party...we went for dinner, then I made cupcakes for everyone, and I had wine and beer. Then today, we spent the day at my brother's house helping and visiting the baby, and they brought in fast food. Ahhh!!!


----------



## babyfromgod

I need to be stopped too, someone please take the rest of the cheesecake out of the fridge. I could throw it away but don't think FIL will be very happy. Being at home all day makes me eat out of boredom, i was doing so well until just after lunch grrrr


----------



## choc

Happy birthday peanut! I've eaten so much cake and chocolate this weekend its untrue! Back on it today!


----------



## Feltzy

Hope you had a good birthday peanut!

I've had a bad weekend too, We had curry on Friday night, were at a birthday party on Saturday so had a buffet, then had fish n chips whilst out shopping yesterday lunch time. I feel so bloated and disgusting, we've got a cheesecake in the fridge too babyfromgod, I'm going to throw it now. I can't help but pick at it :blush:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh I feel so ill :( My heads banging and it's making me feel sick!

We've had one hell of a weekend, all poorly :(

We took Tristan to the Doctors Friday, he had a temperature, green snotty nose and a cough that kept making him sick. He was given Cefalexin as I'm allergic to Penecillin so they don't want to try him with that yet. In the night I noticed a small spot on his head and thought nothing of it, when we got up it was bigger and over the morning gradually got bigger to the point where he looked like he had an egg on his head, over the morning more kept popping up on his head so I rang NHS Direct and they booked him in with the Out of Hours Doctor at the Hospital. We took him down and he thinks Tristan is allergic to Cefalexin. He's had it before and was fine but apparently if you are going to react you do it the second time. They've told us to stop giving him it and just let him get better himself. We gave him Dairylea Sandwich yesterday for the first time which he loved, the Doctor said it's ulikely to be the cheese but not to give him it for now and introduce it again another time.


----------



## Feltzy

Sorry your LO is ill brunettebimbo, it sounds like you had a pretty rubbish weekend! I hope you all get better soon xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Feltzy, he seems better today, still a little snotty but his cough doesnt seem too bad! Hes also got his appetite back!
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1618.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Feltzy

Aw he's so adorable!


----------



## brunettebimbo

He is doing so well with BLW! He had a roast dinner yesterday! :lol:

He's had egg free banana french toast for breakfast today and he is now having homemade "pizza" It's tomatoe puree and cheese on toast!

I need to find ideas that isn't just bread! :lol:


----------



## Feltzy

Alfie loves roasts too, especially the yorkshire puddings! He has pizza, pasta, fish with roast potatoes and vegetables, stew and dumplins, I need to think of some more meal ideas too! I'm trying to cook things that we can all eat but its hard with my OH being so fussy, I think the kids are better eaters than him!


----------



## brunettebimbo

We are attempting Spag Bol tonight :shock:


----------



## Feltzy

brunettebimbo said:


> We are attempting Spag Bol tonight :shock:

Lol that'll be messy!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep! He will be stripped to his nappy and a bath will be on standby! :rofl:


----------



## ricschick

ahh sorry tristan hasnt been well hun!! but he is adorable isnt he!! im allergic to penicillin too but theyve always given it to the kids.
happy birthday peanut!!!

im the same ive lost a stone and even tho my jeans are really loose when im naked i still look fat:growlmad: im still going to look awful in a cossy!:shrug:

well have been to the park today walked there and back and have made cupcakes with the girls and i didnt eat any of them!!!:happydance:


----------



## choc

Glad the blw is going well bb! We are so proud of Aidan at the moment! He chews and swallows brilliantly everything we give him. He is currently munching on mash potato, roast chicken, green beans and broccoli. He ate roast dinner on sunday, he has also had macaroni cheese, toad in the hole, jacket potato with tuna, home made burgers, all sorts!


----------



## babyfromgod

I went out today and brought a container of diet shake powder and weight watchers frozen meals. So i can have the diet shakes for breakfast and lunch and the weight watchers frozen meals for tea with some steamed veg. I really hope i can stick to it!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thats a good plan babyfromgod!!! Fingers crossed for you!!

I am exhausted, a bad night again because of damn teething, but have today off work as nursery is closed for training so had booked a leave day thank god!!!! I already want to eat lots of bad things :haha:


----------



## choc

Don't do it Mrs m! Good luck babyfromgod !


----------



## Feltzy

That sounds like a good plan babyfromgod, good luck!

Mrs M Alfie is teething too so I've had a bad nights sleep myself. It was heartbreaking last night he was screaming and obviously in so much pain, he seems much better this morning though. I hope your LO feels better soon.


----------



## brunettebimbo

choc said:


> Glad the blw is going well bb! We are so proud of Aidan at the moment! He chews and swallows brilliantly everything we give him. He is currently munching on mash potato, roast chicken, green beans and broccoli. He ate roast dinner on sunday, he has also had macaroni cheese, toad in the hole, jacket potato with tuna, home made burgers, all sorts!


Yeh Tristans the same, he's done brilliantly! I've just put stew in the slow cooker for tea tonight :)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I was good! I didn't attack the chocolate! instead Holly and i cuddled on the sofa and fell asleep for a much needed 2.5hrs! I feel so much better now!
DH was so sweet, he got home from his nightshift, he hadn't slept since sunday night so he was 25hrs in to being awake but offered to stay up another hour or two so I could get some sleep! I was so grateful but refused as I know how tired he was, bless him! So when he gets up we're gonna go swimming then pop to tesco and home before he has to go back to work tonight!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hope you have a great time swimming! :)

Did you know there is a member called missmayhem on here? :lol:

I had Tristan weighed today, he's only gained 5oz in 4 weeks :( I don't understand as he eats loads! The HV said to up high caloried foods that contain "good" calories. I've gotten him some Petit Filous and plan on upping his cheese intake and booby food. Has anyone any meal ideas?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Yeah I saw miss mayhem on here the other day, hmmmmmm!!

Well we ended up not swimming because when we got there it was crazy, there was a massive queue and they were only letting one family in when one family left, it was really hot and sunny so I wasn't gonna stand there waiting with Holly, so we popped to Tesco and bought a fab paddling pool for her! So we have been plashing around in that this afternoon!! I'll put some pics on in a while!

Ah Kian, I wish I had some idea's!! Am just building Holly's meals up now but she's still not past the 6 month mark so still not able to give her lost of stuff!


----------



## choc

bb, similar happened to us, Aidan isn't gaining enough weight so I was told to give him more protein like cheese, eggs, tuna. So far we have done cheese on toast and on jacket potato, homemade pizza with cheese and tuna, jacket potato with tuna, roast chicken, hard boiled egg and toast for breakfast. Cheese for a snack too.


----------



## ricschick

also cauliflour cheese is a good one both veg and cheese!:thumbup:
i give jamies what we are having or what im feeding the girls like today he had mixed veg sweetcorn a small sausage and a yorkshire pudding. yesterday he had swede and carot followed by a banana and a frais. sometimes il give him beans and scrambled egg for lunch.

been good today but did have a penguin but it came in with my calories i was actully under!! just did a few things today like sent my passport off as it needs renewing its out of date and got jamies passport pics done he was so good he looked straight at the camera and the man only had to take one pic! bless!:happydance:


----------



## choc

Hey mrs M, what was wrong with the quote in your sig?
I've been terrible with my eating this wek so I am counting it as a bit of a week off!

Hoping to go for a picnic today and enjoy the weather! What is everyone else up to?


----------



## choc

choc said:


> Hey mrs M, what was wrong with the quote in your sig?
> 
> 
> I just read the rules, you can't have quotes about parenting styles! I didn't know that!Click to expand...


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's crap!! Loads of people have quotes about their parenting!

Choc do you mix Aidans tuna with anything?

With Tristan being poorly and teething the last 2 days he's been a nightmare to feed, he just screams.

Yesterday I managed to get him to have mashed boiled egg on toast, he didn't eat much and Hubby ended up feeding him the egg on a spoon just to get something in him! I got some Petit Filous which he seems to like, he had 2 with dinner yesterday and 1 after tea. He's had Weetabix mixed with breastmilk and Petit Filous mixed in for breakfast this morning!


----------



## Feltzy

Morning ladies, I had a terrible night last night, Alfie was up most of the night. I'm so tired I just can't get motivated! I'm going to have to try put him in his own room tonight and see if he'll go to sleep in there on his own although I'm not very optimistic, his sleeping is getting worse not better and he's 13 months old!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tristan's sleeping improved when he went in his own room but we did it at 19 weeks :lol: Just persevere with it and I'm sure it will get better :hugs:


----------



## Feltzy

Thanks bb, I wish I'd have done it earlier. Alfie is much more aware now and all he's known is co-sleeping so I think it'll be a difficult transition. I've been putting him in there whilst he's asleep but I think to get him to be comfortable in his cot I need to try putting him down while he's awake. I'll stay in the room with him and see how it goes, it got easier with Evie when she had a toddler bed but he's not quite old enough yet.


----------



## choc

No bb I don't mix the tuna with anything. He really likes it! I haven't tried yogurt yet, do you give on a pre loaded spoon?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Not at the minute, because we are worried about his weight we are feeding him it. He has fed himself porridge on a preloaded spoon though :)


----------



## choc

Yeah Aidan has his porridge on PL spoon. May try the yogurt too then!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

hi girls..so sorry again for being scarce. Hope you're all well!!!

As for me...ermm..Ive felt shit...aaand I may be pregnant :shock:


----------



## choc

OH MY GOD! Plb that is so exciting! When will you be able to do a test?? What signs have you had?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's exciting..but SOOO SHOCKING!!!!!! lol

I posted test pics in the test gallery, and in my parenting journal. Lemme know if you see the line. As it's dried, it's much darker now tho...so there's not much denying anymore. I'm still thinking a weird evap or a smudge...????!!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

as for symptoms..major headache, sore left armpit (lol), nausea only today, and totally put off of any foods. My pillow smelled like cabbage today....and my water tastes like rust. EEK


----------



## Feltzy

Wow plb thats so exciting, I take it you weren't expecting it? I've looked at your journal and I can defo see a faint pink line, it could be that you're not that far on yet and so its not so strong? I hope you get the result you want, did you test first thing in the morning?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Not expecting it at all lol..I've been on the pill for 4 months!!


----------



## choc

Thats what happened to me, I was getting faint lines to start with that got darker and darker! You are scaring me though as I am now on the pill for the first time in my life and I don't trust it! Was it just your symptons that made you do the test or did you miss a withdrawal bleed or something? I am paranoid now, it wouldn't be good to get pregnant again in our current circumstances.

Sooooooooo happy for you though!


----------



## peanut56

Hi ladies, 
Congrats plb!!!!
I had weight watchers today and gained 0.4 back. Honestly though I consider that a success because I seriously went on an eating bender for four full days, so it could have and should have been a lot worse.


----------



## choc

Hi peanut, hope I'm as lucky as you on friday!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

choc said:


> Thats what happened to me, I was getting faint lines to start with that got darker and darker! You are scaring me though as I am now on the pill for the first time in my life and I don't trust it! Was it just your symptons that made you do the test or did you miss a withdrawal bleed or something? I am paranoid now, it wouldn't be good to get pregnant again in our current circumstances.
> 
> Sooooooooo happy for you though!

I dont know that I am for sure..I'll stay in my denial bubble for a lil longer if possible.

I tested because this sicky feeling was all too familiar =/ And the bad headache with no explanation. I'm only due my withdrawal bleed in 4 ish days...so who really knows!?

I am on the mini pill tho..if that helps you any


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's definately a line PLB! What's the Hubby said?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

God! So you see it?

I haven't told him. I'm honestly terrified :( timing is sooo bad..I have to work! I have to support us after moving across the world with nothing but our suitcases..Oh man.

*freak out*


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep I definately see it :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I've been worrying about you Brandy!!! Now I know why!! I just posted in your journal, but yes, I see it!!! you need digital tests hun!!!!



Oh, and the diet took a hit today, a big one. oops!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wheres the nail biting emoticon?

Please, no one mention on FB or anything..obviously. lol. DH doesn't even know.


----------



## choc

Any update plb? Can you get hold of a digital test? Have you spoken to DH?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Couldn't get a digi..too expensive right now :( But got 4 cheapies..2 diff brands..and 2 of each. Took 1 and still a vvvv faint line..but that was after only holding my pee for an hr. Gona hold for 3 ..4 if i can manage, but doubt it lol..and test again.


----------



## choc

Keep us updated and save a test for your first wee in the morning!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh I will!! I wanna save the other 2 for tomorrow and the next day....we'll see if I have that will power.


----------



## babyfromgod

Oh wow what have i missed since i have been away?? Sounds very exciting plb! I have just decided to start with my diet on Sunday or Monday as it is my Birthday on Saturday night and we are having a big party and i just don't see the point in dieting for 2 days only to gain it all back on my 21st. I'm an all or nothing kinda person lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I probably won't be online for a few days as Hubby is off, we are hopefully visiting my Dad tomorrow as he moves to Turkey on Sunday :cry: then I think we are swimming at some point and just doing general family things!

I weighed today so I could update and I've stayed the same :) I'm still 9stone 8lb!


----------



## brunettebimbo

PLB Keep me update on FB! :hugs:


----------



## choc

My dh is off for 11 days so I won't be around much either.
Well done for staying the same bb, hope I manage that.
plb hope you are ok x x x


----------



## Feltzy

Hope you have a good birthday bfg (anyone remember that film lol), you should definitely take it easy over your birthday weekend, enjoy yourself!

I've been in the garden most of the day so I've got a lot of exercise in. Not done too bad with my eating either, I've had cereal for breakfast and a chicken sandwich for lunch with no snacking. I've been rubbish the rest of the week though so I'm not expecting to have lost much if anything!

I'm going out for a few drinks with my brother tonight I'm quite excited, I haven't been out in ages! Nothing too fancy though just a few beers at the local, or should I make them gin and slims lol.


----------



## ricschick

wow ive been away for a day and look at what ive missed!!!!
wow this is so exciting brandy! i no its not ideal for you right now but it will all work out if you are and i defo see lines eekkk!! but your making me broody you naughty girl lol 

having done bad this week but not expecting much of a loss but as long as i havent gained, kids are back at school next week so i will get back on track with the exercise!! i NEED too!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ok girls..just updating
Still not sure what to think!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh136/karmic_serenade/stuff4010.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh136/karmic_serenade/stuff4008.jpg


----------



## babyfromgod

I can deffo see a line! Mine were like that at the start and took a few days to go darker! How long after doing the test did you take a photo?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Right at the 10 min mark..it showed up at 5 mins..but didnt wanna take it out till time was up lol. and was harder to get a pic in the casing.

omg


----------



## babyfromgod

I really do think it is a BFP, think it is time to talk to hubby! I would get a digital one to do on the day AF is due


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

im sooo nervousss


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

my weight is the same as last week btw lol


----------



## babyfromgod

I bet you are nervous! My OH would freak if i got pregnant right now, mainly because of our living situation with the earthquake. It's not very likely i would get pregnant with the copper coil anyway lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

No, not very likely lol.
I'm on the mini pill..or *was* on the mini pill. Sigh. This is gonna be so hard though..We're moving back to the states soon..and I have to work! There is NO choice there. That's what I'm most scared about. I don't mean to sound ungrateful..I know it's a miracle and I really am kinda excited and happy, but EEEEK..nervous. DH isn't going to be happy..I have a feeling it will take a long time..


----------



## zzypeg

morning ladies...How are we all? I wasn't going to weigh in today but I did and i am now 10st 4.5lb!so a loss of about 1.5lb! hooray! have just skimmed a couple of pages back and wow what a week to be awol! Brandy, I hope you are ok and everything works out for you, kind of exiting though! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks Camilla!
I'm still not convinced lol

Great job on losing! Your body is catching up now with all you were doing..even tho you had a bad week (as you said on FB..not saying you did badly lol :) ) Congrats!!!

I've stayed the same..but was horrible this week too...I'm starving the past few days but only want junk food :(


----------



## RedRose

Brandy, sweetie, what an emotional time! These things always work themselves out :hugs: sending lots of happy vibes your way.

I havent weighed in for four weeks now, so I weighed this morning.... And I'm 2oz heavier. Not gonna bother changing my ticker though.

I really do want to lose these last 5 pounds though and I know it's just one last push, but I just can't be arsed :dohh:

Will get back on it from Monday and keep my food and exercis diary on here and you guys can kick my arse. 

Good luck with the weigh in MILFS :winkwink:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thank you RedRose! That last 5 lbs is the HARDEST, isnt it?


----------



## ricschick

hey brandy i can see a line! my bro walked behind me and said oh someones pregnant then lol i hope your ok tho will tell hubby yet? xxxx

ive stayed the same this week happy with that as i havent gained.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey lovelies, it's been a busy week so haven't been able to get on a lot and it always seems that when I do get a chance to get on here the damn site is down!!! 

I totally forgot to weigh in before work this morning so will weigh in tomorrow morning instead! am not hopeful though, have eaten a hot cross bun and half an easter egg today :haha:

Brandy, have just posted in your journal so won't repeat myself!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

hey ladies. well this week i am absoloutely disgusted in myself. last night me and oh treated ourselves to dinner at a michelin star resteraunt =) we went just before xmas too and it was amaaaazing. 7 courses :sick: i feel totally bleugh. i also had a burger today it was soooooo greasy but it was so nice :cry:

As a result of being a let down this week ive piled on 4lbs i could cry really i could. Going back to the drawing board this week. really need to stop giving in to things and thinking ooh i deserve a treat and then devouring a chocolate cheesecake :blush:

hope your all having a lovely long weekend.

<3


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well for those of you who aren't in my journal..it's pretty much official!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh136/karmic_serenade/stuff5007-1.jpg

How in the world am I gonna lose weight now? lol


----------



## charlotte-xo

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Well for those of you who aren't in my journal..it's pretty much official!
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh136/karmic_serenade/stuff5007-1.jpg
> 
> How in the world am I gonna lose weight now? lol

eeek congratulations :happydance: one thing that i really wish i would have ate more healthily and gone for walks and just been more healthy in gerneral, i think aslong as you stick to that youll be fine :hugs: 


<3


----------



## choc

Congratulations!

have you spoken to dh yet? I'm sure he'll be fine! Can't believe you got pregnant on the pill! Did you miss any?

I will weigh in tomorrow as didn't have time today. Know for a fact I have gained though.


----------



## choc

Just read your journal, glad he was ok about it! How exciting!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I have told him..while we were out, I said "maybe I should grab a test to rule it out?" cuz earlier today I told him I was *late* just to plant the seed lol.

So got home..did the test with diluted and evening pee..and bam! I still cried...and he hugged me..and said we'll be fine. He's in total shock..so I hope he stays this calm. EEK!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

And ty charlotte..i will def eat healthier this time around! That's what I was mad at myself about with Abbey.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

You're gonna gain weight in the best way possible hun, aw, Abbey is gonna love having a little brother or sister so close in age! and Beth is gonna be such a good big sister to both!!! I can't tell you how happy I am for you!!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thank you so much, girls!!!

I go from terrified to ecstatic every few minutes.

DH and I just went to bed..I was sleepy..but then we started talking about our plans and now we're wiiide awake and back up lol.


----------



## babyfromgod

OMG there's no denying that's a bfp now, i am so happy for you!!! Did you take one of your pills late or did they just not work?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I never missed any!!! lol No antibiotics or anything. I guess the hormones just werent strong enough...or DH has super spermmies and they went in after the egg lol


----------



## charlotte-xo

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I never missed any!!! lol No antibiotics or anything. I guess the hormones just werent strong enough...or DH has* super spermmies *and they went in after the egg lol

:haha: that made me literally lol!!

<3


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh crap. I forgot to weigh in again this morning! Am sure I will have put on though. Will do it tomorrow morning!


----------



## choc

I weighed in this morning and have stayed the same. Relieved to be honest, I ate crap all week! I am loving wearing my summer clothes but when I look in the mirror I swear I don't look any different to last time I wore them (not last summer the summer before!) but I am 1 stone 3lb lighter than then!

Plb when will you be due?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know what you mean..it's hard for me to see my own weigh loss in the mirror.

Due date is Jan 2nd, 2011...nearly a new years baby!


----------



## Newt4

Lost 2 pounds. Only 5 more pound until my goal weight but then is the hard part of gain 5lbs back in muscle. Sorry I havent been on much Anna has been really needy. Ive also eaten like crap pretty much all month because of Birthdays. Damn you birthday cake.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Great loss, Newt! 2 lbs is hard to do in 1 week, especially when you're so close to goal!


----------



## Lydiarose

Hi girls,

just posted a thread on here with my story.

I think ive commented in hear before?


Anyway i was 13stone PP.

I managed to get down to 11 stone with 4 months.

I think alot of it was just excess waste because i dropped a stone from not doing much! i then did atkins for a month then just healthy eating and got dowjn to 11 stone which i have been for 2 months now.

Ive been doing zumba healthy eating and got down to 10stone 12iibs i was 10 stone 11iibs yesterday 6 months PP.

so ive put on a pound!!>> :cry:


Ive pushed myself so hard this week i went for a long run did 2 hours of zumba and stuck to healthy eating.


Im so upset and frustrated,
i feel like the only way i can loose weight is to not eat at all! :cry:


----------



## choc

Hi Lydia, make sure you are eating enough, not eating enough can also stop you losing weight! And drink lots of water, it really helps. Are you on myfitnesspal.com? It tells you how many calories you should eat, mine is 1200. 

You have had an amazing loss so far so don't feel down!


----------



## choc

How you doing today plb?


----------



## Lydiarose

heya i actually just joined yesterday mine is also 1200,what things could i eat to up the calorie and lower the carb intake? as i seem to be eating slightly over what they recommend 17 more yesterday :blush: could that be making a difference? x


----------



## choc

I don't pay any attention to the carb bit and all the other bits, only the calories! Going 17 over is fine. I try to stay within 1200-1300. If you log exercise then you get more calories to eat. I pretty much eat normally, cereal for breakfast, baked potato with tuna etc for lunch and normal dinner. It stops me snacking and it helps me with my portion sizes too.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning girls!

I know I'm technically not "dieting" anymore, but I love this thread...so you're stuck with me :haha:

Being here will help me keep myself in check. I've resisted a lot of things today..and proud of myself for that! I sure am hungry today though. Tried to load up on oatmeal this morning and well...it didn't go well *gag* lol

LydiaRose, like choc said, make sure you're eating enough! and getting enough water..thats a big one. It can make you retain water and your numbers stay up. Also another thing, you could be gaining muscle slowly..losing fat and gaining muscle may show a slight gain on the scale but your body is toning up! You've done great so far :hugs: Keep it up and that hard work will pay off even more!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Morning! oh, i mean, Afternoon!!

Ah Brandy, you are part of us, you definitely should stick around!!!

Well, I finally remembered to weigh in this morning and lo and behold, I have gained 2lbs! Its not a surprise, I've been a bit crap lately!! and its toad in the hole for tea so it's not gonna improve today!!

Hope you're all having a nice easter sunday! We got Holly a fluffy chick which she totally loves and won't put down! and she had some clothes from us and family too, we've been playing lots so far today and have been in the paddling pool too, she is so vocal today it's really cute!!


----------



## peanut56

Hi everyone! I've been eating terribly all weekend. Oh well, it's Easter. Not really much of an excuse, but I'm using it anyway.
Mrs Mayhem, can I ask you a question about the Nuby Nibbler? Do you put banana in it? I did the other day and it ruined the mesh! I sat there for half an hour and just couldn't wash all the little pieces out. I have replacement mesh so it's not a big deal, but is there a trick to getting it clean after putting banana in it?


----------



## ricschick

evening ladies!!!
dont you dare go anywhere brandy!!!!lol
nevermind mrs m you will lose it again i think we all have been a bit naughty lately but lets all get back to it on monday!!! i definately need to as im getting comfortable again eating what i want! so tomorrow im gonna be good!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks girls :hugs:

Peanut, I don't have one..but from what I've read, people always say do not use with bananas because of that lol..even if you can get it clean, it will stain badly. Now you know, I guess!

Sounds like a plan, Claire...I've been eating crap too, and there is really no excuse for it even so! I'm gonna be good too..gotta eat my fruit n veggies..and water water water


----------



## ricschick

someone gets these easter eggs away from me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lydiarose

Oh FFS! Diets ruined!!

Ive eaten 2 easter eggs a roast dinner sandwitches and crisps i have no self controll what so ever! :cry:


sorry girls x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

but theyre sooooo good lol


----------



## peanut56

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Thanks girls :hugs:
> 
> Peanut, I don't have one..but from what I've read, people always say do not use with bananas because of that lol..even if you can get it clean, it will stain badly. Now you know, I guess!
> 
> Sounds like a plan, Claire...I've been eating crap too, and there is really no excuse for it even so! I'm gonna be good too..gotta eat my fruit n veggies..and water water water

I learned the hard way I guess! :haha: I've been giving her banana normally (the BLW way) but I still get scared about her choking, so I put it in there the other day...no more! I'll just hand it to her from now on. :haha:
But frozen grapes in the Nuby Nibbler = perfect for teething!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Good morning!! 

Yes Peanut, I made the banana mistake too!! I ended up scrubbing it with a toothbrush! Good tip on the frozen grapes! I shall try that one!! 

Well, I am at work, yawn! I get the feeling it's going to be a long old day!!! 

Hope you all have a good holiday Monday!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Have a good day at work!


----------



## Feltzy

Hey everyone how are you all? Sorry I've not been around much we've been out and about with the kids. I completely forgot to weigh myself on Friday and after tucking into easter eggs all weekend I think I'd rather wait until next Friday!

We're going to Cannon Hall Farm today with the kids and having a picnic. OH is back at work tomorrow, although he's got next Monday off so another long weekend to look forward to :happydance:


----------



## peanut56

Morning ladies. I fear there will be another gain this week because I ate badly yesterday and Saturday. VERY badly!!
I can feel a tooth under Hana's gums! I know it doesn't mean it's going to come up soon, but I'm excited that I can finally feel it there! She's been teething FOREVER!


----------



## ricschick

hey guys hope youi all have had a lovely easter! ive not been to bad today altho i can do better but did go for a walk to the shops rather than drove and have mopped twice today so that helped! just gonna have some dinner and chill out girls are back at school tomorrow woohoo!! just kidding but it is nice to get into a routine again and df is off all week so that will be nice and it means i dont have to take the other 2 in the mornings! x


----------



## babyfromgod

I wish i could control myself!!! I have been eating all day today and yesterday. I just get bored and eat, and also the whole diet shake thing i was meant to be doing hasn't even started as i get up in the morning and i think oh what's for breakfast? diet shake blahhh. I know i could stick to it, it's just the first few days of being hungry that i hate, but i'm just so sick of feeling gross and fat but i guess i've only got myself to blame. Sorry for the rant girls just having a bad few days. 

Maybe i just need to write down my exact plan and the reasons i want to lose weight, and rewards i will get after losing a certain amount of kilos


----------



## ricschick

hun to be honest i think you should forget about the shakes and fad diets and just stick to a calorie controlled diet. with myfitnesspal.com it will work out how many calories you can eat a day and any exercise or housework etc you do you can eat back the cals burned to therefore you dont go hungry, and once you have managed to get to the weight you want you wont put it all back on again. xxx


i now have wii fit plus so i will be doing that this morning and aim sticking to my cals because im sure i have gained this week!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry I haven't been around girls! I have had my Hubby all to myself for 4 days! :happydance: It's been great! :)

I've not done well on the job front, we've eaten nothing but rubbish! :lol:


----------



## ricschick

been quite active today have done some walking and 30mins wii fit plus and have hoovered etc. and im under my cals so far just enough left for a small snack later!


----------



## choc

Well done Ricschick! I need your motivation! I've been SO bad as hubby is at home and he is such a bad influence!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just wanted to share :D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jsbxEcmE7U


----------



## Feltzy

Aw he looks like he's really enjoying that bb, so cute!

I've weighed myself this morning and its not good, I'm going to wait until Friday to post in the hope I lose some before then, darn easter eggs!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kian, he is sooo precious!!

Hello gorgeous mommas..how are we doing? It's been so quiet here! I know the holidays have everyone busy busy.

I'm still managing to keep my insane hunger at bay the past 2 days. So friggen bloated.


----------



## peanut56

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing well. Cute video brunettebimbo!! 
I lost 2.4 pounds this week. :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow peanut!! Great job :D When are you doing your next before/after pics? I bet theres a big difference again!


----------



## peanut56

Thanks plb! I am actually doing them today...but not until my husband gets home, so I'll post it tonight or tomorrow morning. :)
I also lost 1 inch off my waist, an inch off my hips, an inch off each thigh, and a half inch off each arm. Not bad considering I gained weight last week, and my total for the month of April is only 5.5 pounds! :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You have lots to be proud of!


----------



## choc

bloody hell peanut, well done! 

i can't see the vid :nope::growlmad::cry:

Glad you are ok plb, remember you do need to eat though!


----------



## Feltzy

Nice work Peanut, thats a great loss!

I'm supposed to be starting wedding dress shopping in June but I'm still a stone heavier than I want to be when we get married. I've been good today I've stayed away from the easter eggs, thats a start!


----------



## ricschick

weldone peanut!!!
and what a cutie bb and was that your husband singing i could hear? lol 
well another day gone where i have not caved and eaten the easter eggs! go me:happydance: been running around alday today so no time for exercise but i have been active so that will have to do!!

wheres zz and kitty these days? x


----------



## peanut56

Here's my new picture!
January 2, 2011, and today (April 27). Still have a long way to go, but I'm getting there slowly! :happydance:


----------



## Feltzy

Such a difference, you look great hun!


----------



## babyfromgod

Wow peanut you look fab, well done on the weight loss! I am about to go for a walk with LO and the dog. Thanks to whoever recommended me that site (sorry can't remember or see it right now) it is really good. I have had one chocolate diet shake today and will have another soon and an apple as a snack the my weight watchers meal with steamed veg for tea, can't wait!


----------



## choc

Peanut that is amazing! Well done, seriously!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Peanut you look grrrreat!!! :D Hot momma ;)

Hope you're all well :hugs: I saw Camilla post on FB..she's been busy this week! wow the days are flying by here lately !!


----------



## ricschick

wow oh wow peanut you can see such a difference!!! weldone hun you should be so proud of yourself!!! wish id took pics of myself.

weigh in tomorrow! good luck girlies! xxx


----------



## peanut56

Thanks so much ladies! It's nice to see some progress! 
Good luck on your weigh in tomorrow, I'm sure you'll all do great!


----------



## babyfromgod

So i have decided to flag the fad dieting, it is getting me no where. It just leaves me starving and feeling deprived so i overeat. I am thinking i will have 3 meals a day and an afternoon snack. This is how i managed to lose the weight i have lost and also how i have lost weight in the past so i know i can stick to it. 

For breakfast i will have 2 weetabix with a sprinkle of brown sugar and warm low fat milk or porridge with low fat milk and a bit of golden syrup (it's nearly winter here so need a warm brekkie), for lunch i will have a sandwhich and a piece of fruit, for my snack i will have a muesli bar and for tea i will have a healthy home cooked meal. I will also drink lots of water and limit my diet soft drinks as they make me bloated.

I feel like i am letting myself and everyone else down on here, everyone seems to be doing so well so i hope i can get myself back on track again


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

babyfromgod..you can do it hun. Like you said, you've done it before! Sometimes it just takes some time for you to try out different things and find what's right for you. :hugs: 

new plan, now you :D Good luck!!!


----------



## babyfromgod

Thanks hun, i just need to focus. It is always the first 2 days of getting back on track but once i have completed the 2 days i get on a roll and loose a good amount of weight. Wish i didn't eat so much when i was pregnant, i am going to be super careful next time i am pregnant!


----------



## zzypeg

ricschick said:


> weldone peanut!!!
> and what a cutie bb and was that your husband singing i could hear? lol
> well another day gone where i have not caved and eaten the easter eggs! go me:happydance: been running around alday today so no time for exercise but i have been active so that will have to do!!
> 
> wheres zz and kitty these days? x

:wave::wave: Here I am...lol!! 
sorry guys, I have caught up with a few of you on FB but everytime I try to get on here in the evenings..it has been blooming well crashing! Well I have weighed in and have lost 2lb this week...only 2.5lb to go then I will have lost 2 stone!! woo hoo!! I am going to keep going and try to get to 2.5 stone loss but i will take it as it comes! good luck to all you ladies xxxxx


----------



## Feltzy

babyfromgod said:


> So i have decided to flag the fad dieting, it is getting me no where. It just leaves me starving and feeling deprived so i overeat. I am thinking i will have 3 meals a day and an afternoon snack. This is how i managed to lose the weight i have lost and also how i have lost weight in the past so i know i can stick to it.
> 
> For breakfast i will have 2 weetabix with a sprinkle of brown sugar and warm low fat milk or porridge with low fat milk and a bit of golden syrup (it's nearly winter here so need a warm brekkie), for lunch i will have a sandwhich and a piece of fruit, for my snack i will have a muesli bar and for tea i will have a healthy home cooked meal. I will also drink lots of water and limit my diet soft drinks as they make me bloated.
> 
> *I feel like i am letting myself and everyone else down on here, everyone seems to be doing so well so i hope i can get myself back on track again*

I'm not doing great babyfromgod I feel the same as you so don't worry. I think its good that you've decided against the shake diet I find that things like that never work for me and even when they do the weight goes back on quickly again. 

I've put on the 1.5lbs that I've lost since joining this thread a month ago so my current weight loss is a big fat 0! I feel so rubbish, although the other day when I weighed myself I'd put on 4lbs so at least I've lost some of that before weigh in. OH was off over the weekend for 4 days and we were out a lot and ate out every day so I think that might have something to do with it :blush:

I've been plateaud at this weight for months now although I know if I really try I can lose it, all the chocolate in the house really isn't helping! I'm starting to get stressed as its only a year until the wedding and its coming round so quickly, I really don't want to go dress shopping at this weight and I've been told it takes 9 months to make a dress so I really need to start looking soon. 

I think I'm going to hide the easter eggs as there's still a mountain of chocolate left, I don't know why people get the kids so much there's no chance I'd let them eat all that chocolate!


----------



## ricschick

good plan babyfromgod i think the shakes would have made it harder! good luck hun you can do it!
welldone zz!! your doing brill!!
nevermind feltzy you will lose it again!

will i have put on half a pound! altho when i weighed on monday i was up 2 & a half pounds so il take half a pound lol so hopefully next week i will have lost again. now easter is over and kids are back to school i can get back on track properly! only 8 weeks til i go on holiday so i NEED to lose the 5lbs to get me to 10stone!


----------



## choc

Afternoon! Hope we are all enjoying the royal wedding! Sorry haven't been around, DH is still off work til tuesday so we have been out and about. 
Lost 1lb this week, no idea how! So I now 9st 13lb! I honestly can't remember ever being this weight. It is like a dream to be 9 stone something. I felt like this when I hit 10 stone, so you can imagne how I feel now! I was 11 stone something for so long.

Welldone everyone on losses this week.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

well done girls!!!

I've put on 3 lbs..but it's all bloating..and a few easter eggs. Didn't expect to lose lol. I really wanna try to keep my gain only around 5 lbs for first tri..as suggested. It's gonna be so hard! If this bloating would go, I'd be good lol


----------



## peanut56

Hi ladies, congrats on the losses! 
babyfromgod, don't feel like that! We all have times where we kind of fall off the wagon and have a hard time getting back on. That's why this group is here, to support each other!


----------



## ricschick

welldone choc!
well ive been super naughty today ive had easter egg chinese and a glass of coke but im going to be good over the weekend and try to get a head start on next week.

we watched the wedding thought it was nice.x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Did any of you girls drink coffee during pregnancy? I can't help but have 1 cup a day..but I feel guilty....


----------



## choc

I don't drink coffee but i drank tea. I think 1 cup a day is fine as long as you keep an eye on your caffine intake from other things.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, i don't drink sodas or anything...and very little chocolate lol. I hope it's ok. Maybe I should give it up for the first (well 2nd) month


----------



## choc

I think you'd be fine then as you aren't having any other caffine xx


----------



## ricschick

brandy 1 cup a day is fine hun.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Awesome :D 

How's everyone doing with their eating this weekend so far?


----------



## ricschick

ive done well so far today am trying to keep it up the rest of the weekend and up til friday as i really want to lose this week,:thumbup:

ive had a headache now for 5 days straight and it is really pissing me off!!!! i get headaches sometimes but never like this its all behind my eyes and round the back of my head!:growlmad:


----------



## aliss

Hi girls how you all doing? Well I took a break from here as I am/was TTC (well NTNP) and no baby yet BUT I sure have fallen off the wagon a bit :( I've gained back 5lbs with an "F it" attitude despite being consisent with exercise and I need to stay accountable. One thing about me: I used to be obese. So the fat girl inside me is always there, she never goes away, and I don't think I can do this without 'thinking' it. So I'm back :)

Today I'm doing well so far and I have the past 2 days as well. Today's exercise: 2 mile run in 20:49min + stretch.


----------



## peanut56

Hi ladies. I've been good so far today, but it's tough today because I'm kind of bored, which means I want to eat.
But on the plus side, my husband started driver training today!! FINALLY!!! Who ever heard of a plumber who couldn't drive?? :haha: Anyway, after 5 years of me and his boss telling him to just go and get his damn driver's license, he's finally almost there. I can't wait until I can send him out to buy stuff.
Welcome back aliss!!


----------



## choc

Hiya aliss, hope you are well. 
I'm not doing great with the eating this weekend, but better than last weekend! As soon as DH is back at work it will be so much easier. Today, apart from his usual meals he has had 2 doughnuts, 2 ice lollies and a packet of sweets! He is so bloody skinny too!


----------



## peanut56

It's so unfair that men don't seem to gain weight as easily. The first year DH and I were together, we ate out constantly. I gained 50 pounds in that year. He ate just as badly as I did (maybe worse) and gained 10 pounds!! Jerk. :haha:


----------



## aliss

Thanks for the welcome girls!

Unfortunately it is very true about men - larger frames can eat more calories and their overall muscle mass is always higher than women which not only looks better/is more dense but of course, burns more calories in a steady state. Since women are meant to carry babies and to nurse them, we naturally carry a higher body fat especially in those oh-so-typical ass cheeks and thighs!

Apparently we carry a lot of fat in the boobs too but I drew the short stick on that one.


----------



## choc

Tell me about it, so unfair!


----------



## Feltzy

Yeah me too, even now I'm bf they're only a b cup, I'm dreading when I stop!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My boobs are nothing to speak of either..poor us! lol

Welcome back, Aliss!!

I'm still hanging around, cuz I wanna keep myself in check during this pregnancy! So far, I'm failing, because I only feel "ok" if I'm snacking. Argh. The MS has come early with this one!


----------



## peanut56

I have been "blessed" in the boob department...but the grass is not greener on this side, I promise you! :rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I know they can be a pain as well..literally! I was happy with my full C's during pregnancy....still waiting for them to grow now lol


----------



## ricschick

yep i certainly have more fat in my arse then in my boobs lol 
welcome back aliss!! good plan on still continuing with exercise and eating well, when we were trying for jamie i put on 7lbs.

im doing well today only slip was 3 custard creams. im having that maggi chicken in a bag tonight and its only 164cals!


----------



## choc

I had a custard doughnut!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yall are making me REALLY hungry lol


----------



## Mumof42009

Can I join you pretty please? My lovely friend ricschick told me about this group. 
After 4 c-sections my stomach isn't the lovely flat washboard stomach it used to be! I'm 9 stone 2 at the min and size 12, I really want to be a size 8-10 again and around 8 half stone which was my pre babies size.
Ive started to eat healthy trying to cut junk out, I have swapped fizzy drinks for water and trying to eat more fruit. My exercise is walking and using the wii fit, just dance.


----------



## choc

Welcome mumof42009! I use just dance too, have you got the first or second one?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome mumof4! :)


----------



## ricschick

hi mumof4! glad you joined alot of us use myfitnesspal.com which works out how manys cals you should be eating and it tells you how many cals your food has init.x


----------



## zzypeg

hi ladies!! welcome mumof4...and welcome back Aliss..I did notice you were busting the old runs on MFP again!! xxx
how are we all! Well yesterday we went out for the day and apart from a bottle of water and 2 cuppas I didn't eat anything until 8pm....and TBH I only ate that coz I felt i really should eat something, I had a salad with a couple of Pittas and then a crunchie and a bag of crisps..only came in at around 850 cals for the day..not very good but I just had no appetite! I even went in the chippy to get DH's tea and was going to have something for the sake of it but stopped myself thinking about my salad! I have actually found that really I enjoy salad, fruit and veg more as there are a variety of tastes..rather than a big old plateful of the same thing (ie.Chips). I am desparate to get to my 2 stone loss this week so need a loss of 2.5lb...so maybe next week lol! Next week I have loads of work on (everyone wants me in the same week!) so I should be able to be good as I won't be sitting around thinking of food! Today I have had My roast lunch and I good long walk but I am peckish again..water, water, water and maybe a bit of housework and save the munchies for a DVD later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aliss

:rofl: I'm so bad at updating myfitnesspal :rofl: And peanut I just added you, I'm sorry, I wasn't ignoring you I just hadn't logged into it for so long!!


----------



## peanut56

That's okay aliss! :haha:
Welcome mumof4!
I ate Chinese food last night. A lot of it. :sick:


----------



## peanut56

So I went for two walks today in an attempt to work off some of the Chinese food I ate yesterday. I took Hana out in the Ergo for 45 minutes, but then had to come home because my back really hurt...not sure what happened there, I must have had it on wrong, it doesn't usually hurt my back. 
Then we went out for an hour with the umbrella stroller. Hopefully it helps out with the weigh in this week!


----------



## babyfromgod

Welcome mumof4! I have been pretty good over the weekend and am slowly managing to get back on track. We move out of FIL's next Monday so we will be back to budget shopping and no crap food in the house which will help a lot! Today i have had cereal and a sandwhich + an apple so far, will have a cuppa and a muesli bar for afternoon tea, not sure what is for dinner as FIL will most likely cook


----------



## choc

Morning, hope we are all well? Had a massive roast yesterday and a rather large chocolate desert with thick cream! Oh well, back on it today. DH back at work tomorrow so hopefully that will make it easier.

I'm having a horrible time feeding Aidan his milk at the moment. He is point blank refusing his bottles and I just don't know what to do. I've tried a sippy cup and cutting his solids but nothing works. I am scared about hos weight as last time I got him weighed they said I had to up his bottles to 9oz cos he isn't gaining enough weight! what a joke, I'm lucky to get 3 in him at the moment. I swear his nappy this morning wasn't as wet too and he woke at 4.30 which i reckon was hunger. No idea what to do!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww hun :hugs: I know that's scary. As long as he's not showing signs of dehydration, I'm sure he'll be ok. Maybe try to increase his solids? Sounds like he's weaning himself and ready for foooood. True BLW lol. Perhaps give him higher calorie foods?

I did a Google search..hope this helps xx

https://www.ehow.com/way_5192674_high-calorie-diet-infants.html


----------



## choc

Thanks plb, thats great! There seems to be 2 schools of thought really, some people are saying increase solids to give more calories, which is what i was doing, lots of cheeses and yogurt. But then others say that the food is stopping him eating and that milk should be his main diet so cut down on the solids!

Also I thought that if it was the solids then he would drink maybe 5oz or so then stop. But he is drinking about 2 or 3 and then stopping. Could he really be that unhungry!!??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hmm..both are good points..maybe you could try to stop solids and see if he'll increase his milk? That's a scary thought tho..surely he would!

Do you think maybe he's teething and just put off the bottle? sometimes that happens.


----------



## choc

He has got 2 bottom teeth and I am applying teething gel but to no avail as yet!

I am cutting down his solids but its so hard when he was eating so well.

Considering dropping to 3 bottles but not sure thats a good idea either.


----------



## Mumof42009

Thanks for the welcome ladies :flower:
Had a good day yesterday eating and exercise wise, Did 2 hours on wii using Just Dance 2 and Wii Fit Plus, My cardio workout. My arms and body are killing today so shows it's working :thumbup:
Ate really healthy lots of vegs and fruit, very small amount of junk :dohh:
I drink coffee in the morning's and want to cut that out what can I drink instead? 
Choc- I think it's because your ds is teething as know my ds doesn't like anything near his mouth at all. I would try give more solids and cut his bottles down. x


----------



## ricschick

jamie did this and is only now drinking a bit more but imo i wouldnt decrease his food as he is at the age now where he needs solid food so i would just keep offering it to him he will soon pick it back up again have you thought of changing his milk to the follow on milk as that is higher in nutrients.

been sooo busy today we have cleared out the garden and took things to the tip and then i had to clean my car and now i have to clean the house ive hoovered so far lol eaten not to badly but do need to up my fruit intake!!!


----------



## choc

Thanks girls, I will keep offering. We were originally on staydown milk which is quite thick, but now he has stopped being sick and because he stopped drinking we decided to change back to normal milk. I stood in the supermarket isle for 10 mins trying to decide between stage 1 and follow on formula, I chose stage 1, but now you have said that ricschick i wish I had got follow on. Maybe I will for the next carton.


----------



## peanut56

I'm having the same exact problem Choc. I don't know if it's because she has two teeth coming in and a cold at the same time, but she's just not interested in bottles. :(


----------



## choc

Ahh sorry peanut, though I'm glad I'm not alone! It is so horrible isn't it. He's gone from easily drinking 8oz 3 times a day to 4oz 4 times a day. And that is with us trying every trick in the book to get him to drink. It takes forever sometimes. He usually pushes the bottle away after 1oz.


----------



## zzypeg

hi everyone...
choc, I wen't onto follow on formula from comfort milk as it has more things in to complement weaning and my LO doesn't always drink much milk. Also from a financial POV, the follow on is slightly cheaper and you can get vouchers/deals on it! but you have to do what you think is best for your LO! 
We went swimming and for a fry up (ooops!) today...Mrs Madam has been a whinge since the end of swimming..lol, very unlike her but she went down ok at 7, think she has a top tooth just starting to cut now!
Well I had the fry up and was going to leave it at that but I am hungry and doing DH dinner and am going to have fish, light choice oven chips and peas so about 500 cals, not too bad and I suppose I could easily do that in crisps and sweets when we watch TV later so I think maybe a dinner is the best option! Also, I have been good the last 2-3 days..coming in way under cal limit so I figure I have a few saved up for today! I am sooooo busy this week and am worried that I won't have time for exercise I hope DH goes to the gym in the evening this week so I can get the Wii out once LO is in bed as I think evenings are going to be my only chance..On the plus side, I am going to be too busy for snacking or eating full stop so if I can just stuff something healthy when I have a chance I should be ok!! We have had a lovely weekend but back to reality tomoz! How is every one else? xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Thanks zz, I may try the follow on then! I assumed that stage 1 would have the most nutrients as they have it from birth but I obviously got that one wrong!

We are back to reality tomorrow too, DH back at work after 2 weeks off. I'm hoping this will help my eating as I have lost all willpower at the moment and am just eating anything I want.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I put abbey on follow up at 6 months and it really does have more vitamins in it..at least the one shes on does. lots more iron too!

Im sure Aidan will find his niche soon


----------



## choc

I will def get some next time, thanks girls!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey lovelies!!

Well, I FINALLY managed to get on here! I have tried and tried but this damn site crashes each time, no matter when I try!! I haven't read back, so my apologies to any important things I have missed! and any new people :hi:

Choc, I think I gather from the last couple of entries that you're thinking about follow on milk? I have been thinking about it too and am in a dilema as to what to do!! Am worried about her reflux and that she is only on 1 or 1.5 meals max per day, am a little lost with it all to be honest!!!!

We've been doing ok, Holly has one tooth half through and another one just cutting now, hence she was up at 4am today!! Am hoping she sleeps a little longer tomorrow as work killed me today and its a damn busy week ahead!
Diet-wise I have been up and down, I seem to have lost all consistency and am going back to eating what I feel like, when I feel like it so I need to knuckle back down again!!

I've just been looking at holidays, we're off to cornwall in june, then want to go abroad in september so have been looking for those, and also somewhere for our anniversary in february just for the two of us (Holly will stay with my parents for the week), and all I can picture is me being hoisted back into the sea by animal rescue, thinking I am beached!!!!


----------



## choc

Hi mrs m! We missed you. I have been the same as you with my eating. We must get back down to it.

Yes I am thinking about follow on as the girls here told me it has more nutrients etc and Aidan is refusing his bottles so I am worrying about his milk intake. I am def gonna get some after this tin runs out.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Its all such a worry isn't it!! We are gonna check what the HV thinks tomorrow and baby clinic and see what her weight is then decide from there, in my heart I believe that she will be better off on follow on milk but then I keep doubting myself!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's worth a try, choc!

We weighed Abz tonight..18 lbs! shes right on mark with her weight curve on the card. I've been worried too cuz her eating is off and on


----------



## choc

Anything is worth a try! The main reason I worry is, I don't know if you remember but the last 2 times he got weighed he had gone down on the centile thing. He kept going down. He seems healthy and is hitting milestones so it can't be that bad.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Im sure he is fine! some kiddos will plateau for a little while. He seems to be enjoying his food..and sounds very healthy!


----------



## choc

Thanks Plb, he bloody oves his solids! Just wish he had the same appetite for milk!!
How you feeling at the mo?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

maybe when you try the follow up, he will like it better. I know that Abbeys FU formula has a vanilla taste to it..so it's different than her first one.

I'm feeling alright..I'm so moody and grumpy these days. Very short fuse, and that's sooo unlike me! I'm tired..hungry but not..hot and cold..headachey. lol. Sounds like pregnancy though, so I'll take it as long as lil Beatle is healthy! Trying to make my dr appt now that they're back from holiday, but the secretary hasn't called me back yet.


----------



## choc

I remember it all well! I never well during pregnancy. I always felt off, and was sick for about 7 months. I hated it to be honest, couldn't wait to get the little bean out. 
Is it your first appointment?


----------



## ricschick

choc said:


> Thanks zz, I may try the follow on then! I assumed that stage 1 would have the most nutrients as they have it from birth but I obviously got that one wrong!
> 
> We are back to reality tomorrow too, DH back at work after 2 weeks off. I'm hoping this will help my eating as I have lost all willpower at the moment and am just eating anything I want.

theres more nutrients in a smaller amount so they only have to drink 6oz rather than for example 9oz theres more goodness in smaller amounts if that makes sense lol


----------



## ricschick

all ive eaten today is a dairylea sandwich been busy with housework etc! but df did say something about a takeaway as we have nothing in! so im going to save my cals for that! naughty me!


----------



## zzypeg

thanks ricschick...that's what I was trying to explain but couldn't actually work out how to say it!! lol!! 
How is everyone today?
I am ok have not eaten anything much yet today...naughty naughty I know but been busy..had a couple of chocolate biccies and a shortbread finger! got fish, potatoes and veg for tea! another busy day tomoz so should be able to be good again but hopefully I will have time for a cuppa in the morning!! just going to get Mrs madam ready for bed and put her down for the night then it's to tidy my bedroom (lol...naughty teen!) and cook the tea! hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## Feltzy

Hi ladies, hope you're all ok. 

I've been good today, I had cereal for breakfast, a tuna salad wrap for lunch and an omelette and salad for tea. I'm really going to try this week, I hope it pays off!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

choc said:


> I remember it all well! I never well during pregnancy. I always felt off, and was sick for about 7 months. I hated it to be honest, couldn't wait to get the little bean out.
> Is it your first appointment?

I absolutely LOVE pregnancy!!!! Just don't like the first few months so much lol.


----------



## choc

I spent 7 months waiting for the sickness to go, when it finally did it was replaced with horrendous back ache, restless legs, rib pain, heartburn, acid reflux, tiredness.................the list goes on!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Eeek..no wonder it wasn't enjoyable. Poor you! :hugs:

I had the restless legs at the end..that was pretty bad. And the heartburn! But it was managable.


Gah, i can't help but feel guilty when I eat everytime I'm hungry now...it's so hard to get out of my Alternate Day mindset :(


----------



## choc

Ah yeah, you've had to change your mindset haven't you. Whenever you feel guilty think about your little bean growing inside.
Have you had your doc appointment yet?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nope..it's not till June 1st :( so far away!!


----------



## peanut56

Have my weigh in today. I weighed myself on my scale, and it doesn't look good. It looks like the best I can hope for is to stay the same. :cry: I wasn't even that bad this week. Other than the Chinese food on Saturday, I was pretty good. I did a lot of walking too. I hate weeks like this!! :cry:


----------



## Feltzy

You've lost so much weight already peanut don't be too hard on yourself :hugs:


----------



## choc

Ah peanut, you do so well every week you are bound to have a funny one every now and then, don't get down.

plb it's a horrible wait isn't it! Though I am dreading June rolling round, back to work on the 8th.


----------



## peanut56

I am at my meeting right now...I gained 0.2. :cry:


----------



## choc

:hugs: Thats not too bad peanut


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's the weight of a good poo, peanut! :haha: hang in there hun..you are doing GREAT! Your pics say it all :hugs:

choc, eww work. I'm not sure if I'm gonna be able to work now or not. I would if I HAD to..but Jon is trying to avoid it. We shall see. 

I tested again just to see if the line is darker. Yep! lol.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v651/EccentricMind/Abbey6monthsold096.jpg


----------



## peanut56

Thanks ladies. I'm kind of in a "F this" kind of mood now, and have eaten like crap since the weigh in. But I'm sure I'll wake up all remorseful tomorrow and get back on plan! :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:hugs: Hope everyones well!


----------



## choc

Morning! Had an awful night, can't see it getting any better. Why do all my friends babies sleep like angels?


----------



## Feltzy

Aw congrats again plb I'm glad everythings working out for you. My best friend has just told me she's expecting she's 5 weeks along, its so exciting!

I've made a bit of a boob with Evie's birthday party, its in June and I booked a fun factory party at a brewers fayre. I sent about 24 invites to her school mates and there's still another 5 children from the family who we'll be inviting. When I rang them yesterday to advise that there's going to be more than we first thought they told me there's a maximum of 20 guests per party, they never said that when we booked though! So now I'm stressing because I need at least 10 of the school kids to not come but what if they do?? This could be really embarassing!


----------



## zzypeg

Hi Ladies...Feltzy, there usually is people who don't come..so fingers crossed..or you may have to it in 2 sittings..lol!
Peanut..don't worry..you deserve a treat and you really have done so well so far..don't loose heart! 
Brandy..you are funny..I used to do a test at least once a week until about 9-10 weeks!! have a collection of them still upstairs..gross I know..lol!

Well..I am in a quandry! I have been super duper good this week..perhaps a bit too good as I have only gone over 1000cals once in the last week. I have barely been eating anything, my appetite has decreased a little ATM! I feel a bit slimmer and was hoping to have lost my 2.5lb this week but I had a sneaky weigh this morning and I have only lost 1lb this week! maybe I haven't eaten enough?? I am doing measurements tomorrow though and maybe will catch up with itself in 24 hours..ha ha some chance! On the plus side..,I bought a nice dress but it has to go back..it is a size 10 but it's not tight at all and I know by the time I hit target weight (if ever) It will be too big, it's nice but was £40 and ATM I have to think about spending that kind of money on 1 dress and I would probably find something else cheaper that I like just as much and I don't think I will wear it much anyway! another impulse buy...lol! just had some chicken noodle soup and a dairylee sandwich and having chicken and jersey potatoes and salad for tea...what is everyone up to today? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Go you!! SOunds like your doing well :) I definately recommend doing measurements, can sometimes be slimming down and the scales not moving!

I've been so crap and I'm beginning to repulse myself! I haven't dieted for about 6 weeks now and I've gotten into some awful habits! We have tea then an hour later we will have a bowl of cereal, some nights we've sat and eaten 2 packets of biscuits and chocolate. I don't know where my willpower has gone and don't know how to get it back!! Any tips on breaking these bad habits? It's the sweet tooth kicking in in the evening that's the worst! I want to buy a really nice dress for Tristan's Christening on 26th June so could do with getting myself back into shape before then!


----------



## zzypeg

Oh don't worry Kian..Sometimes me and OH do that and from end of feb to april I went off the rails! You can do it...At least you have acknowledged where you have gone wrong and can pick up from there...you have a goal in sight which is also good! You have plenty of time so chill out! I am just dusting off my whip for you so look out!! lol xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hurry up with that whip! I need to climb back on the wagon!!

Is that Camilla Beauty Page you?


----------



## Feltzy

I get cravings in the evening too, last night I managed to resist the chocolate and had a fat free yoghurt instead, I also got some strawberries and grapes to snack on.

I've been good so far this week, I've had wholemeal wraps with a filling for lunch every day instead of bread and butter, OH had a takeaway on Tuesday and I bowed out and had a salad and I've not had any chocolate, crisps or biscuits. We're having curry tonight but I'm not having a ton of minisnacks with mine like I normally do!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well Done!!! :)


----------



## zzypeg

brunettebimbo said:


> Hurry up with that whip! I need to climb back on the wagon!!
> 
> Is that Camilla Beauty Page you?


Yeah that's me....I have decided to try and expand my clientele..I already have a few regulars that give me a little bit that helps towards bills and baby things but I have been looking for a "proper" job a couple of days a week but ATM there isn't much about and what you do apply for you never hear...:nope: so I have decided that this is the only way I have of making money right now so why not try and make as much as I can...Hopefully will get a few new clients from others who are on FB who didn't know about me...IYKWIM? who knows it may get really busy and I won't have to get a job...here's hoping xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was talking to Hubby about that the other day, if I knew I could get enough clients to fill 2 days a week and make enough money to at least put half towards bills then I would go self employed but in this financial climate you just can't guarantee it :(


----------



## zzypeg

I know...that's the trouble..This month I am really busy and stand to make just over £400 as people are having a few extra bits and bobs for birthdays etc but normally it's only around £200-250..but I am hoping that people will have the extra stuff more regularly and I and maybe make it up to £300 ish a month..it's not what I used to earn...I used to get that on top of my full time wage from working evenings etc but It does help and I don't feel so bad but the trouble as you say is that sometimes people don't have the money and they stretch their appointments out xxxxx


----------



## Feltzy

brunettebimbo said:


> Well Done!!! :)

Thanks, I figured I ought to make more effort considering I've not lost any weight since joining this group :haha: 

I just hope it pays off tomorrow, I'll be sooo embarassed if I've not lost weight again :blush:


----------



## zzypeg

Feltzy..you will be fine...never be embarrased with us...that's not what we are about! we have all had our moments. You have tried hard and eaten healthy so that's really ht ebest you can do xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

zzypeg said:


> I know...that's the trouble..This month I am really busy and stand to make just over £400 as people are having a few extra bits and bobs for birthdays etc but normally it's only around £200-250..but I am hoping that people will have the extra stuff more regularly and I and maybe make it up to £300 ish a month..it's not what I used to earn...I used to get that on top of my full time wage from working evenings etc but It does help and I don't feel so bad but the trouble as you say is that sometimes people don't have the money and they stretch their appointments out xxxxx

It's also the buying of products, insurance etc. It all adds up!

Feltzy, I know for a fact I will have gained, I've been crap recently and I am feeling really shit about myself, I guess that's why I haven't posted much recently. I've joined a weightloss group and been eating like a pig....embaressing!


----------



## zzypeg

i know..the insurance is really dear xxxx


----------



## zzypeg

If you do go for it mine is with these
https://www.salongold.co.uk/freelanceb.php

They are the cheapest I could find...I really wanted to go with The Guild but they are v. expensive so maybe next year xxx


----------



## ricschick

hi girlies sorry for not being on yesterday, dont feel down peanut you have done so well and have kept motivated! and that gain was nothing im sure if you sneezed that would have come off lol
fletzy your doing great too and even if you dont see aloss this week dont give up as it make take your body a couple of weeks to realise what your doing mine did then i started losing!

have a short fuse today which i hate af is here! but am trying to keep a lid on it but did have a small row with df about a split drink lol pathetic eh!! have been good this week and quite busy so hoping for a good result tomorrow, went shopping yesterday and bought this dress from newlook https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/dresses/flower-tiered-ruffle-dress_216469349
did buy a size 14 but thought its best to have a bit of space in the dress to conceal my wobbly belly lol no matter how much i diet thats going nowhere after 4 children lol


----------



## zzypeg

ooooo...I love it...I love the dresses with the folded down top bit..I have been looking for one. My friend had a lovely pink one on the other day xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

i no its not something i would normally wear but df brought it to my attention and i love it! its elasticated around the top so it fits really well and is so comfy to wear! cant wait to wear it!


----------



## Feltzy

Ooh love the dress! I've started wearing dresses quite a bit this summer they're so comfortable and there's lots of nice ones around atm, I got one from ASDA for a tenna last week. They're quite flattering too, I go for the floaty dresses which cover my jelly belly!


----------



## ricschick

yeah me too that dress is quite god because the design means it a little baggy round the tummy area so you can see my belly:happydance: i might get a maxi dress too ive seen a nice one in asda for £18 im just not to sure if im too short for em!


----------



## ricschick

and ive ordered this one too https://www.clothingattesco.com/dresses/f+f-spot-print-sundress/invt/bd113261/
its funny ive never normally bothered with green lol


----------



## zzypeg

OMG ...I love that dress, do you mind if I copy?? it's lush and looking to replace the afore mentioned dress...and that one is half the price xxxx


----------



## ricschick

be my guest hun!!! it looks like it will fit well and cover all the right bits! x


----------



## zzypeg

BOOOOO!!! they don't have my size! and another dress I liked they didn't have my size either! Well my local tesco has a fairly large clothes bit so I will keep an eye out...camp in there maybe?? xxxx


----------



## choc

I am loving the tesco one!

Hope everyone is well, haven't been around much, Aidan is a bit demanding at the moment and we aren't getting much sleep. I haven't been eating great cos I've been stressed but I'm hoping to at least stay the same tomorrow.


----------



## Feltzy

brunettebimbo said:


> zzypeg said:
> 
> 
> I know...that's the trouble..This month I am really busy and stand to make just over £400 as people are having a few extra bits and bobs for birthdays etc but normally it's only around £200-250..but I am hoping that people will have the extra stuff more regularly and I and maybe make it up to £300 ish a month..it's not what I used to earn...I used to get that on top of my full time wage from working evenings etc but It does help and I don't feel so bad but the trouble as you say is that sometimes people don't have the money and they stretch their appointments out xxxxx
> 
> It's also the buying of products, insurance etc. It all adds up!
> 
> Feltzy, I know for a fact I will have gained, I've been crap recently and I am feeling really shit about myself, I guess that's why I haven't posted much recently. I've joined a weightloss group and been eating like a pig....embaressing!Click to expand...

Don't stop posting bb, I nearly didn't post last week because I was embarassed too after gaining all the weight I'd lost but I really like you ladies in here. At least we can offer eachother support whether we lose or not. When I weighed myself on Monday after a bad weekend I'd gained an extra 3lbs as well as the 1.5lbs I'd gained up to Friday. I think thats why I'm trying to make up for it so much now!


----------



## babyfromgod

Those dresses are gorgeous! It's cold and wintery over here, can't wait until summer again. Feltzy you sound like you are doing great, and bb don't worry i fell off the wagon big time the last 2 weeks too! I had my first day of being properly good yesterday and feel like i am back on the wagon. I'm back on the shake diet, i just like the idea of not having to think about what food to eat. 

Yesterday i had 2 vanilla shakes a small apple and a piece of chicken with rice and salad. I have had one of my shakes today and barely feel hungry which is great, will have another one when i get off bnb and possibly an apple or carrot and i plan on cooking a thai red curry for tea which i will have with rice and green beans. yum!

I find if i wait until lunch time to have my first shake i don't end up starving by the afternoon and go hunting through the cupboards for food.


----------



## babyfromgod

Does anyone know where KittyVentura has gone, i PM'd her a week ago but haven't heard a response?


----------



## zzypeg

baby from god - I think she is sooo busy with her cakes..are you in the facebook group coz you could try her there? xxx
Well weigh in day is upon us..GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!
I have lost 1.5lb this week-still need 1lb more til I have lost 2 stone! I am a little disappointed as I have pretty much starved all week and was hoping for 2.5lb but at least I have lost a little.
So in light of the fact that I haven't lost much and starved..I am going to say "F**K it and go to Nandos and pig out at the cinema tomorrow, and I am going to have coleslaw...lol!!!" Next week I don't expect to be great..going to focus on not gaining rather than losing as my mum is coming to stay for 4 days. Me and DH are out tomorrow for nandos and cinema treats and me and mum always have a burger king when she comes down...so there is that! I will try hard the other days though!!.
Well I must go now..I have to get ready to do some work...Boo! I will catch up with you later ladies...GOOD LUCK xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Great loss, well done zz! I will weigh in a bit.


----------



## choc

Lost 1lb, happy with that. Where is everyone??


----------



## brunettebimbo

Brilliant losses girls :)

I meant to weigh in today and forgot! I had my breakfast and a brew first :dohh:

Those dresses are lovely, I need to find a nice one for Tristan's Christening, I'm just hoping my legs heal before then!

Look at my scrummy boy, he's said his first word :)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2JVVdAdcC8


----------



## choc

I can't view the vid, what did he say?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Baba :)


----------



## choc

Ahhh! Bless, I can't wait!


----------



## brunettebimbo

He started doing it on Tuesday and hasn't stopped since! :lol:


----------



## ricschick

great losses girlies!!! ive lost 2.5lbs this week!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: the most ive lost in a week so far!! cant believe it!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well Done :)


----------



## Feltzy

Aw bb he's adorable!

Well I've lost 1lb this week, I'm quite pleased with that though as I put on 3lbs over the weekend and only started eating healthy on Tuesday so I've actually lost 4lbs since Tuesday. Hopefully if I continue it'll keep coming off and I'll see a bigger loss next week.

Well done on all your losses!


----------



## choc

Hi is so clever bb!

Well done ricschick, that is fab!

Good work feltzy, keep up what you've done since tuesday and you'll have a great loss next week!

3 weeks til my 30th birthday so I am on a mission to lose a few more pounds before then. Although I have my dress and and want it to fit not be too big!


----------



## charlotte-xo

hi ladies, brilliant losses everyone.

this week ive lost 4lbs since my zumba game came for xbox kinect i feel so much more in shape and the weight is shifting quicker and since ive been staying away from BnB lol..ive been up on my feet more. Ive also gone down a dress size im now a 12 :smug: whoop whoop. I feel like im finally getting somewere =) soooo happy.

Im also joining slimming world next week and im really looking forward to it. has anyone been before is it any good better than WW.

BB---aw hes adorable!! so clever alfie cant even roll yet :haha:

hope you all have a great weekend.

<3


----------



## Feltzy

Well done Charlotte! I've got an xbox kinect and I've asked my mum for the zumba game for my birthday so I'm glad to hear its good.

I did slimming world after having Evie and I really liked it. You don't feel like you're going hungry at all, I was convinced I'd not lost the first week as I'd been so full and I'd shifted a couple of pounds. I didn't go to the classes for long but I did use the book that I got for a while which tells you how many 'sins' things are and also has loads of great recipes.


----------



## ricschick

welldone ladies!! this has been a good week for all then! just got back from shopping and mil is cooking a minted lamb roast yummy!! friday is my eat what i want day so woohoo!! lol


----------



## Feltzy

I'm having an eat all you want day tomorrow and then back on the wagon for the rest of the week. OH's parents have asked to take the kids for the night and we're making the most of it, we're going out for a meal. I'm really anxious about Alfie being away as he's going through some major separation anxiety atm but I'm sure he'll be ok just for the one night.


----------



## ricschick

oh enjoy your night hun!!!


----------



## choc

Well done everyone!


----------



## charlotte-xo

Feltzy said:


> Well done Charlotte! I've got an xbox kinect and I've asked my mum for the zumba game for my birthday so I'm glad to hear its good.
> 
> I did slimming world after having Evie and I really liked it. You don't feel like you're going hungry at all, I was convinced I'd not lost the first week as I'd been so full and I'd shifted a couple of pounds. I didn't go to the classes for long but I did use the book that I got for a while which tells you how many 'sins' things are and also has loads of great recipes.

oh thankyou. i feel so much better. Zumba is amazing i do the classes twice a week but with the game i can still be at home with alfie and he loves watching me dance about like a fool :haha: 

I think ill get the book, ive heard its supposed to be really good :thumbup:

love your little boys name by the way :winkwink:

<3

<3


----------



## Feltzy

charlotte-xo said:


> Feltzy said:
> 
> 
> Well done Charlotte! I've got an xbox kinect and I've asked my mum for the zumba game for my birthday so I'm glad to hear its good.
> 
> I did slimming world after having Evie and I really liked it. You don't feel like you're going hungry at all, I was convinced I'd not lost the first week as I'd been so full and I'd shifted a couple of pounds. I didn't go to the classes for long but I did use the book that I got for a while which tells you how many 'sins' things are and also has loads of great recipes.
> 
> oh thankyou. i feel so much better. Zumba is amazing i do the classes twice a week but with the game i can still be at home with alfie and he loves watching me dance about like a fool :haha:
> 
> I think ill get the book, ive heard its supposed to be really good :thumbup:
> 
> love your little boys name by the way :winkwink:
> 
> <3
> 
> <3Click to expand...

Lol yeah good choice!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey everyone!!

Well done ladies!! I too have lost this week, have lost 4lbs!!! but no idea how i did it as I feel like I have been naughty this week!!

However, I guess it could be because for the last 3 days I've had my restraint refresher training which is a lot of exercise crammed in to 3 days!! My arms feel like I have lifted a ton!!!


----------



## choc

yay, well done Mrs M!


----------



## Feltzy

Wow Mrs M thats fab!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi everyone I am back after been away for a while. My internet has been down. I am finally 8 lbs off my target!!! I am so pleased!!! :D Hope your all ok xx


----------



## ricschick

wow welldone mrs m!x


----------



## choc

Excellent mummy to be! Well done!


----------



## choc

Right, come on everyone, where are you? I hope you are not off eating cake! I haven't been so bad ths weekend, I have had treats but not gone overboard like I have for a few weekends lately!

Having very bad nights with Aidan at the moment. I am trying to sort out his daytime sleep to see if that helps but am just going round in circles really! Do your LO's have set naps or sleep as and when? Anyone want to share how long there LO sleeps and at what sort of times in the day? Thanks guys!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tristan's nights sounds like Aidans :(

I'm still eating crap, trying to find my willpower!!


----------



## choc

Ah sorry you are having the same. Aidan was awake about 5 times last night. I keep thinking, he is 7 months, he should be sleeping through. So I think it must be something to do with his day sleep.

Its hard to eat right when tired and stressed isn't it!

Does Tristan have set naps?


----------



## Feltzy

Morning ladies! I've kind of fallen off the wagon at the weekend but back on it today, I'm walking Evie to and from nursery this week so hopefully that'll help me along.

Choc Alfie doesn't have set nap times he just sleeps as and when, but he normally ends up having one around lunch time for around an hour, and then again at around 5/6pm for another hour.

Evie's got an operation tomorrow to remove a lymph gland from her neck, I'm not looking forward to it at all!


----------



## brunettebimbo

No he doesn't have set naps, I don't know how people do that! He sleeps when he's ready otherwise I have sobbing when I put him down :(


----------



## jstarr

Helloo :hi: Im starting the diet today..having slimfast and a healthy meal and excercise every day for a couple of weeks hopefully or til whenever I can't bear to drink another milkshake :haha: hopefully I will get a big dent in my target loss then carry on with healthy eating and excercise! Feeling good but its only the first day :blush: how are you all doing x x


----------



## ricschick

sorry youve been having hard nights girls! jamie has a nap after breakfast normally around 10am then another around 4pm and its the same everyday (unless we're out) then he goes to bed a 7pm and sleeps til 7-7.30am. choc whats aidans routine? does he have a dummy?
had a naughty day friday and was less focused sat but not badly and i was good yesterday too so will continue on til friday! had to go up the hospital with my mate this morning as her 20month old might have swolled a 5p coin but luckly he hadnt lol she was worried sick bless her.
:happydance::happydance::happydance:lucy is asleep on the sofa!! bliss!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## choc

Thanks for replying girls. How long are Jamies 2 naps?

Aidan doesn't have a dummy anymore. His usual routine is wake around 7, sleep again at 9.45 for 1h30, sleep again about 2 for 30mins, and again at around 5 for 30 mins then bed at 7.45. We are trying a 7pm bedtime as we speak, but he it's 10 past and he is still grizzling.


----------



## choc

Welcome jstarr! Good luck with it, you'll get lots of support here!


----------



## choc

Now he is screaming. Thats 3 nights in a row at bedtime and I've no idea why. Never done it before.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I wonder if it's an age thing? We've never had a problem with Tristan going to bed but ust recently he's cried when we have put him down.

Last night was better, he went down at 7 woke at 3.45 for a feed went straight back down, woke at 5.50 but I left him as he was only moaning, he dropped off quite quickly and then he woke at 7.10 talking happily. I'm not sure if it's because we gave him pear for pudding last night and had to thicken it with baby rice? We are trying it again tonight! :lol:


----------



## choc

Really? Strange they are both doing it. Could well be age then.
He ended up sleeping through! Think it was a fluke though. Let me know if the pear works again tonight!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I will do! I'm really hoping so!!

Slept through? WOW! Did you do anything different?


----------



## choc

We gave him an earlier bedtime, but he cried and grizzled for 40 minutes after we put him down so instead of an hour early it only worked out to be about 20 mins early! I think he was just exhausted from the 2 late nights before that (where he screamed til half 8) and all the night wakings too. I doubt he will do it again tonight.

How much sleep do you reckon Tristan has in the day time? Aidan has about 2h30 - 2h45. In some places I read this is ok but other sources say it is too much! I think I should read less and trust myself more!


----------



## ricschick

jamies naps are for about 2 hours in the morning and around an hour and a half late afternoon. i no some dont but have you thought of letting him cry for a few mins then going back in quick cuddle then leaving him again and repeating until he is asleep? or you could try the hungrier milk for his last bottle before bed if your ff so he is fuller for longer because at that age they no longer need to wake for a feed so hopefully it will keep him satisfied til morning, just a thought.

well was good yesterday but lucy did my head in yesterday with constant screaming all the way home from school and then for a further half an hour once we had gotten in (terrible twos) so that resulted in me eating 2 chocolate biscuits and a bowl of ice cream! woops!! back on it today tho!


----------



## brunettebimbo

He has about 1hour-1.5hours! He probably should have more but he won't!


----------



## choc

Thanks girls. Now after his good night last night I don't know whether I should keep today exactly the same? He had 2 slightly shorter pm naps as we were out, 30 mins each. we are home today so I know they will be 45 mins each. Do you think I should wake him after 30 mins to keep the same as yesterday or leave him be and see what happens?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not sure, do what you think is best :)


----------



## choc

I don't know! I can't decide!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Maybe try it and see what happens?

I just passed my driving test! :)


----------



## choc

Yay! Well done bb, knew you could do it! :happydance::happydance:
Congratulations! Do you have a car?


----------



## ricschick

oh welldone bb!!!!!!!!! congrats great feeling isnt it!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

It is!! I am so happy :)

Yeh we have a Vauxhall Zahira 1.9 cDTI :)


----------



## ricschick

been good today have come in on cals for today and had a long walk to the post office this morning!! x


----------



## choc

So happy for you, well done!

Good work ricschick, I had a choc cake and pizza today. Whoops!


----------



## Feltzy

Well done on passing your test bb!

We've been in hospital all day I'm ready for bed now. Evie had her operation and all went fine, she's just very tired after the aneasthetic. We fasted with her until 4pm so we got a KFC on the way home we were all so hungry! Its my birthday weekend this week too so I'm not expecting to lose too much over the next week or so but I'll see how it goes.

Hope everyone else is ok I've not had time to catch up.


----------



## choc

Glad Evie is ok xx


----------



## choc

Morning, bb how was your night? Any better with the pear and baby rice? 
Aidan didn't sleep through again, I knew it was a fluke. I suppose it wasn't as bad a night as before though.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad Evie is ok :)

Choc he slept crap! :( He woke at 1.30, 2.20, 5.40 and then up at 7.30!


----------



## choc

Oh no! Sorry it didn't work. How long was he awake for at each waking? Do you have to get up to him? Ours was a little better than usual, woke at 1.30 for 10 mins but self settled, then at 5am til 5.45 and then self settled and slept til 6.15 when I gave him a dummy and swaddled him and he went til 6.45. I was awake from 4.30 though!


----------



## brunettebimbo

He was really upset last night, I fed him 3 times. He also had a screaming fit over breakfast time so I am thinking it maybe teeth. I'm pretty sure I can see something under the gum!


----------



## choc

Ahh you are probably right then! Calpol before bed tonight?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep I think so!! Poor boy :(


----------



## zzypeg

hey all....Sorry I have been AWOL...mum been down for 4 days...she is a bad influence and took me to the pizza hut buffet!! I purged like a fat toad!! I have eaten french bread, mayonaise and chips too so far this week!! naughty girl...Kian..you have my permission to use my own whip on me this week!! lol!

Kian haven't had a chance to say well done on passing your test! excellent news congratulations!!

I think I may have gained about 3lb this week by the time friday comes..shame as I was only 1lb off my 2nd goal..but all me own fault!

I have a job interview on friday morning...ooohh errrr...this is the one I really want as it's only 10 mins from home and only 10 hours a week so I can fit my beauty work around it..but it is quite a nice little regular amount of extra money so fingers crossed!! really want to get it!

Hope you are all well, sorry I haven't read back so I hope that I haven't missed any dramas! Hi if we have any new ladies xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck for Friday!! :)


----------



## ricschick

ah sorry you had bad nights again ladies!! i hope the calpol does the trick tonight!

glad evie is ok!!! x

have been good again today have avoided the penguins in the fridge! but did have a few chocolate biscuits last night whilst watching a film whoops! this week il just be glad to stay the same but a lose is a bonus! been very hungry lately tho.


----------



## choc

Morning lovlies!
bb how was your night, did the calpol do the trick?
Good luck with the interview Zz, you will be fab!
Well done ricschick on the eating, I haven't done too bad this week, not been too strict but made some sensible choices.
Aidans highchair is finally being delivered today, sometime in the next hour. I can't wait, I'm so fed up sitting on the floor with him in his bumbo!


----------



## brunettebimbo

He woke twice :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kian, I just now saw that you passed your driving test..Congrats!!! :happydance:

Hope everyone else is well..just wanted to pop in.
I feel like total shit, but I'm super happy lol.


----------



## choc

Thats an improvement bb! Hope it carries on!
Hiys plb, I've been wondering how you are. sorry you feel shit, but glad you are happy! 

OH MY GOD, I've just seen you ticker! When did I miss this?????? Twins! How bloody exciting! Oh my!! Didn't even know you'd had a scan! Congratulations!


----------



## aliss

choc said:


> Thats an improvement bb! Hope it carries on!
> Hiys plb, I've been wondering how you are. sorry you feel shit, but glad you are happy!
> 
> OH MY GOD, I've just seen you ticker! When did I miss this?????? Twins! How bloody exciting! Oh my!! Didn't even know you'd had a scan! Congratulations!

Wow just saw it too! Congrats! Your older daughter must be over the moon with that if you've told her yet? Good thing she's old enough to help out with diapers now!


----------



## choc

How did your move go aliss?


----------



## aliss

It went pretty well thanks :) I still don't have any furniture so it's a pain in the ass living in an empty house and I don't speak French very well so going out to stores is hard but other than that, the weather is beautiful and the house is pretty cool! We've got a pool AND a hot tub, rock on! OH back to work though so I'm alone all day again with someone who can't cruise on any furniture! LOL

Adjusting baby to a 3 hour time change.... ugh that's another story


----------



## choc

Wow it sounds amazing! apart from the baby and time change thing! Do you know Anyone there?


----------



## ricschick

wow aliss didnt no you were moving where did you move from?
glad your happy brandy!! congrats again!!

doing well so far went for a long walk today and have logged my cals for the day and have 200 left so will save them if i get hungry tonight.


----------



## zzypeg

hi ladies...Glad we are all well today, Kian sorry that Tristan is having trouble sleeping..you must be shattered! poor thing and the same for you choc! 

well I am writing this week off entirely...been just soooo naughty..the worst week ever!! taking for granted that I am fitting in size 10's now..but won't be for long if I carry on like this! after the chips yesterday afternoon i went on to have some pizza and mayonaise and some garlic bread slices...I have had 2 sandwiches today..one of them being prawn mayo and a bottle of full fat cherry coke..having lamb for dinner too and I may as well have milk and butter in my mash!! I am dreading tomoz for weigh in but at least i will know what damage my Mayonaise binge has caused....it's the devils gloop...lol...I have done 5 months without it and am like a recovering mayo addict!! fallen off the wagon! so next week I am back on the old straight and narrow.

very nervous for tomoz...the big interview..I really really hope I get it as it's almost too good to be true hour and money wise, it will fit in with us perfectly...please keep everything crossed for me girls...

going to dye my hair tonight and hopefully it will all be one colour again..lol.

anyhoo......waffling over! catch you all later yummy mummies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aliss

Thanks girls! I moved from Vancouver British Columbia Canada to Montreal Quebec Canada, so about 5000km trip! We have more family here (his family) no friends yet really but I saw a mom and baby group so I might give that a shot but unfortunately have no idea how to speak to them yet! loL! Start my french classes next week!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats on the move, Aliss..I've lost track of everyone here so I'm sooo behind!

Yeah, twins! I had some spotting yesterday morning, so I went into my doc and he did an early scan. I immediately saw 2 sacs..and he started measuring one little heartbeat, and then the other! I thought, "nah..maybe he's measuring the same baby from different angles?" LOL But then he told us. It was nuts! We're still crazy shocked!!!


----------



## choc

Wow, how excting! How is hubby taking it?!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

He's still in shock..not as bad as yesterday lol..we barely even spoke we were just like WHAAAT. 

It's sinking in. I'm getting excited :D


----------



## Feltzy

Congrats plb thats great news!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thank you!

We've told the family...Bethy is soooo excited


----------



## choc

Oh I bet she is! Glad everyone is happy for you!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've gained 5 lbs in 6 weeks :( bleh. I reeeally wanna try to keep this under control. I haven't been pigging out either, cuz I'm so sick...so it's probably a lot of water/bloating.


----------



## ricschick

brandy its 2 babies lol thats good hun im sure as your growing 2 babies now not 1! xxx


----------



## ricschick

i reckon i will be the same tomorrow havent been especially bad but just dont feel like ive lost maybe ive hit my wall! am getting a little unmotivated as i do feel better now 18pounds lighter and am getting a little worn down from the constant thinking of calories i wish the last 3 lbs woule just fall off so i can stop and have a break:wacko:


----------



## ricschick

well i was right i have stayed the same! but happy with that!


----------



## Feltzy

I've maintained too but I've not had a good week so I'm quite glad I've not gained. 

I'm having some effects with the minipill too where I'm feeling bloated and crampy all the time as though the witch is going to come but after a week of it still nothing! I'm going to make an appointment with the doc and see about changing. Its making me feel so emotional too, I was crying last night at that programme about the human body, my OH was just rolling his eyes at me lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have no idea with the amount of crap I have eaten but I've stayed the same!! :mrgreen: Still 9stone 8lb :D


----------



## choc

I thought I'd been good this week but only lost a lb. Oh well better than nothing! well done everyone


----------



## Bee26

Hiya Ladies, wow you girls that have been here since the start are so hardcore - Im still doing the weightloss, and check into the facebook group now and again but I lost track on here and havent logged in for weeks. Glad your all doing well. Ive lost another 3lbs this week, so on 33lbs so far. Going for another 3 by Malaga next Friday. Im only 8lbs away from what was my goal by August, so going to change that now to 195lbs by August. So 3 months to lost 18lbs. Went shopping for the hen do holiday last night and was so happy to buy nice trendy clothes in a size 16, (I know most of you would hate to be a size 16, but at 5"11 with 36H boobs, I havent been a size 14 or less since I was at school!!!) Im aiming for a size 14 and really feel like its in touching distance now.
Anyway, sorry Ive been so crap on here, but lots of love and glad your all still going strong xxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

WOW 36H :shock:

Well Done!! :D


----------



## ricschick

i soo need a chocolate bar today!! today is my relaxed day so will buy one later! and will try extra hard next week to lose something lol tried a bikini on this morning and it didnt look to bad dont get me wrong i still have a wobbly belly (and the briefs were high waisted) but i think i may even wear it!! lol


----------



## ricschick

oh and weldone ladies:dohh:


----------



## zzypeg

Hi ladies...well done on the losses and staying the same...Good work!
well I only gained 1lb this week after my crazy week of stuffing...So now I am back on it...lol!! I weigh 10st 2 and I want to be 9st 7..not sure if i can do that anymore..as I was alot younger when I weighed that! 

had a ham and tomato sandwhich so far today.
nervous to hear back from my interview now...2 positions and 6 interviewees...not holding out too much hope...fingers crossed! xxxxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

i hope you get it zz!!! i weigh 10st 2.5 id love to be under 10stone but not sure if im able to body isnt the same as it used to be think id be happy at 9st 11/12


----------



## choc

Well done everyone!
Got my fingers crossed for you zz!


----------



## ricschick

where is everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zzypeg

That's what I have been thinking indeed...where are you all? keep checking in and noones here lol xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I keep checking in but no-one is here!! :lol:


----------



## zzypeg

we are all missing each other lol, i can't stop eating today! oh no! xxxx


----------



## ricschick

im here!! lol havent been to bad today but i think thats only because my fridge is empty:haha: in a major need of shopping lol
df went and got jamies hair cut today! heres is a before and after he looks so cute!



his hair was going curly at the back so ive cut a piece off to keep and it is so thick and he was sweating so much, plus df doesnt like it long, and it was nice for them to hve some alone bonding time:cloud9:


----------



## choc

During the week I'm always here and no one else is! I post to myself a lot! At the weekend it's harder to get on! I had profitter roles today, mmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## choc

Jamies hair looks so good now! Everyone is telling me to cut Aidans and I keep saying no, but looking at your pics I might be swayed!


----------



## peanut56

Hi everyone. After going on a week long eating binge, I'm back on the wagon. I've been good since Wednesday (though I skipped my Weight Watchers meeting, eek) and it's HARD!!! I am sooo hungry! I weighed myself for the first time since the binge this morning, and I'm up a little less than a pound and a half, which is actually pretty good considering I ate my face off for 7 full days.
Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'M BACK!!!!!

I had a little word with the masters of BnB and now I am fixed and can get on again!!!!
I'm sure I have missed tons so apologies!!!
I have been very up and down the last few weeks with eating, had a good loss last week but stayed the same this week, have just eaten chinese so prob not the greatest, and there's a tub of Ben & jerry's calling out to be eaten soon!! Oops!!

Ah, Jamies hair looks cute, sweet pics!!

Hope you're all well!


----------



## choc

Wondered where you'd been mrs m. How is Holly getting on at nursery? I am leaving Aidan with his childminder next week for his first settling in session. I'm nervous as he has started crying when I leave him now! Great timing Aidan!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

She loves it Choc!! I was a wreck at first, but when I take her she is always smiling and when DH picks her up she is always happy, they give great reports each time she goes and she is doing so so well! As much as I hate to admit it, its been fab for her!!!
Aiden will be just fine hun, honestly, it's awful for us but he will be just great!! It might help as well if he is going through a clingy stage as he will get used to more time without you.
There's no better feeling than that gorgeous welcoming smile when you see them again, it's perfect!


----------



## choc

Ah thanks for that, I need the reassurance! I know he will be fine eventually it just breaks my heart that he will cry for me the first few times. He does it when my mum has him so he def will with a stranger!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah bless him! We're lucky in that respect, she has always been fine with everyone though I had never left her for more than an hour or two when she first went, it totally broke my heart, she never even blinked about it :haha:


----------



## choc

He used to be fine too, this is a recent thing. I am worried about his naps too. I just know he won't sleep.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Holly's naps are fine at nursery, she tends to have 2 naps of 30-45 mins then when DH picks her up ay 1pm she has an hour, I thought she wouldn't sleep because it only takes a slight disturbance when she is nodding off and she is awake but she proved me wrong.
Fingers crossed it all goes well for you hun!!


----------



## choc

Thanks hun! I'm trying to put it to the back of my mind til I have to think about it really!

Off to bed now, night night x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thats what I ended up doing and then just faced it on the day!!!

Night chick!! xx


----------



## ricschick

just had a big plate of spag bol with a ton of cheese was LOVELY! but havent eaten badly only had honey on toast for brekkie then a grilled bacon sandwich 1 biscuit and then the spag bol and now off to bed! my foot is killing me at the moment lucy had an accident at the bottom of the stairs and as ive come down holding jamie ive sliped on it and landed on my leg and foot and scrapped all my arm on the wall! its amazing how you react without even thinking of it as i moved jamie up as i fell hence why i scrapped under my arm and he didnt even blink lol so going to lay in my comfy bed! nite nite x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah hun! Hope you're ok!!!!! 

Night! 

I'm off to eat some ice cream and watch the eurovision voting :haha:


----------



## ricschick

how did we do in the end i fell asleep? x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I don't know!! Holly decided to have a super screaming session so I missed the scoring but know we didn't win lol


----------



## choc

Hi girls, hope you've all had a good weekend? We have been out for lunch twice but I don't think I've done too bad food wise considering.

Aidan is having more bad nights, so thats not fun!

How is everyone else doing? Plb, hows the sickness hun?


----------



## Bee26

I am gross. Just shuvvelled a massive roast dinner down my throat, and earlier i had a chicken bacon and field mushroom baguette. Goota hardcore it from now till friday else i wont get this 3lb off by my hols! hope your all good today xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I had a roast dinner followed by hot chocolate fudge cake and cream yesterday! :lol:

I can't believe it, our bloody car has gone again! I'm sick of it! :(


----------



## choc

What do you mean gone! Has it broken down? How frustrating for you!


----------



## brunettebimbo

The lights come back on!! Means it needs to go in :(


----------



## choc

Oh no, just as you were ready to drive it! Sods bloody law.

How is Tristans sleep now?


----------



## brunettebimbo

It sure is!!

He fed loads last night, I can't do this lack of sleep anymore, he's 7 months this week!!!!

He's started doing something that is starting to worry me :( You know when they drink to fast and it takes their breath away and they start to panic? He's started doing that quite often but sometimes ust out of the blue! He did it this morning in bed and he hadn't fed for over an hour. he's done it twice over the weekend after his tea and thrown up everywhere :(


----------



## choc

Oh bless him. Yes Aidan has done it with milk but not without. Maybe phone your hv if it carries on. Does he start off paniced or is it like fast breathing that turns to panic?

I know what you mean, I don't know how much more I can take of broken sleep. I had a couple of nights last week were I had 2 x 2h30 blocks of sleep. That isn't good! I am still trying to sort out his nap routine in the hope that it helps.


----------



## brunettebimbo

He starts with trying to catch his breath and then panics. I'm at the clinic tomorrow having him weighed, I'll mention it then


----------



## choc

Good idea. I've no idea what that could be. Hope they have some good advice for you.


----------



## ricschick

i dont no how you girls do it on such little sleep! i hope they settle into a good night routine soon!

are both babies choc and bb on 3 meals a day now?

well werent to bad yesterday but back to being 100% good today, belly feels dicky today tho so that should help me not eat! lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

How scary Kian..I'm not sure what that could be either, but I do know that Abbey does the same thing..not with any kind of regularity but it's def happened. I was thinking maybe she got choked up on her own saliva..?? And then it takes her forever to recover from it..its sooo scary. I hope you get some answers! xx

Hi to everyone else too! I'm feeling sooo much better..the nausea is still there, but not as bad as the past few days. I was getting scared that I'd be bedridden for a few months! Ugh. That sucked. I get winded very easily..I'm still feeling very weak too..did some dusting this morning and was out of breath halfway thru.

Abbeys been sleeping terribly too. She slept 10 pm to 3:30 last night..and that's with waking 3 or 4 times between to be settled. 

I'ma zombie lol.

Hope you're all doing ok today..Manic Monday!


----------



## choc

Yes Aidan is on 3 meals a day, but we are blw and I think bb is blw with Tristan too, so can't guarentee how much he is eating, but I think its a fair bit! He has been like this since 3 and a half months.


----------



## choc

God plb, how the hell do YOU do it on so little sleep and being preggers. Hats off to you hun!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tristans been weaned since 17 weeks, once he hit 6 months we went onto BLW but still do TW on certain foods so we know he is eating enough.

EG Today for breakfast he has had toast, he ate about half and then I fed him a whole baby weetabix with breastmilk and pureed pear.

He will probably have Dairyles sandwiches for dinner which he will probably eat about half. He nearly always eats a full cheese string, he eats some organix snacks and then I feed him 2 small yoghurts.

For tea he has whatever we have, EG if we have chilli and rice he feeds himself for a while then we spoon feed him some more and then we feed him pudding which can be a variety of things, the other night he had 2 organix rusks and 2 small yoghurts mixed and he STILL woke to feed!!

He is eating alot, he is brilliant at BLW. I think he is waking from habit now, not because he is hungry!


----------



## choc

He eats loads more than Aidan. Aidan is doing brill with the blw, he can and does eat everything, just not in such big quantities. He has never had a huge appitite though.
If you think its habit not hunger, can you slowly wean him off it?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I dunno how I do it. I can't even my usual super strong coffee now! 

Kian, ugh that sucks..when you KNOW its habit, yet what are you supposed to do? let him cry? :( I couldn't do that either.


----------



## choc

I know with ff they say reduce the feed by an oz every couple of nights. Don't know about bf though, soz x


----------



## ricschick

maybe reduce their naps by time in the day for a couple of days then maybe when bedtime comes they will be so tired they wont want to wake up! are they in a different room? xx just an idea x


----------



## zzypeg

HI LADIES!!! 

I AM GOING TO SHOUT!!!!

I GOT THE JOB!!!!! woohooo!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

and we got some sort of rebate cheque from our old mortgage compant for £1105 somthing to do with too much interest we paid in 2009!! 

on a less selfish note...How is everyone? hope we are all well and had a nice weekend! I had a shit day yesterday...had a row with DH and ate a 175g bag of doritos...I was watching a programme called morbidly obese at the time..didn't make me feel as bad eating them. should have watched a programme about skinnys..may have stopped me! had a big roast...bar of choc and sweeties galore in the evening once we had made up"!!

being good today though..I am going to have a new uniform to fit into...lol!!! it's a bit of a lesbian uniform TBH so the smaller the better!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

oh zz CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricschick

And may i announce the return of...............................dairylea and beetroot sandwiches!!!! i thank you lol


----------



## ricschick

what will you be doing zz?


----------



## ricschick

wow about teh cheque dont ya just love it when things like that happen lol good day then hun!x


----------



## zzypeg

lol @ the sandwiches! i had dairylee on toast but no beetroot! you must be back on the straight and narrow proper!! I know good luck by the double in the space of 10 mins! Thanks for the congratulations!! 

The job I will be doing is working in prisons processing and distributing orders for fags, stamps, noodles, sweets etc what ever they can but with their moneys! I will be working within 10 prisons but the base one is a 10 min drive (if that) away and it's a good hourly rate! so it's ideal as all the rest of the travel is done during your shift and at the expense of the company! It's not an ideal "girly" job but the hours suit everyone and the extra money will be handy! 

I love being at home with LO but I do need a little independance as I hate relying on DH and it will do LO good I think to have some time with Nanny and they adore each other so I don't feel guilty..but the hours mean i get to spend most of the day with her anyway! 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Congratulations zz! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

That is so good, well done!

Ricschick, I have cut Aidans last catnap to see if that helps. We are in the same room as we only have 1 bedroom!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats Camilla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Camilla that sounds like a job I'd love too!! :lol: Congratulations!!

Yep choc I think Tristan's waking is now habit but I've no idea how to stop it, I can't bear to let him cry :(


----------



## choc

Bb, does it work on timings with bf, as opposed to oz's. Like if he takes 10 minutes normally, then only let him feed for 8 for a few nights then drop to 6 etc. I'm sure I read this somewhere!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tristan's varys night to night! :lol:


----------



## choc

Oh thats no help then! Sorry bb, I've no idea then. There is pick up/put down and all that but he will cry so its a no go for you. Don't blame you either, I couldn't do it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

We did try sleep training over the bank holiday but it didn't work, his sleeping got worse! :(


----------



## choc

Oh no! What sort of sleep training did you do? I've no idea if any of that would even work for us, as he doesn't wake to feed, and he normally just babbles or whinges, doesn't cry!


----------



## brunettebimbo

We just did our own, Hubby did most of it because Tristan got more upset if it was me. Hubby went in gave him his dummy and a cuddle. Not the best but we figured cuddles and dummy would be easier to break the habit of than feeding!


----------



## zzypeg

thanks for all the congratulations ladies...I am quite exited not to feel like a bum any more..lol (although if the wages were better, i could have stuck it!) waiting for a form to come through from HR then the process can begin...gotta wait for security clearance before I can start so got a few weeks yet! my 2 next door neighbours work at the prisons too..so it will be prison row..lol...all doing different jobs ther (mine being the most menial though but I don't care)! what's everyone having for tea tonight? xxxxx


----------



## ricschick

that sounds like an interesting job!!!! welldone hun!!

ive had roast pork potatoes cabbage carots and mash! mini roast. and still have cals to spair


----------



## zzypeg

well done...I am having some bbq and peri peri chicken strips with salad and some potato wedges yum..was going to do steaks but we had beef yesterday so maybe tomorrow or wednesday we will have those xxxxx


----------



## choc

Fish pie (from blw cookbook), green beans and courgettes.


----------



## zzypeg

yum..exept for corgettes..I don't like them. but i love fish pie xxx


----------



## choc

I hope it tastes good, I'm bloody starving. Still waiting for it to heat through!


----------



## ricschick

fish pie sounds lovely!!


----------



## zzypeg

morning all!! how are we this lovely day?
Choc...I hope your fish pie was yummy? I am trying yet again to be good today...it's so hard lately...I am so tempted by rubbish..had chocolate, crisps and sweets last night! I am so close to being 10 stone..or even just under ( I can't wait to see the day I am 9st something) but It will never happen at this rate!! I need to be sent away to a boot camp I think..lol...biggest loser style!! Still at least I can repair any damage by staying on top..must get back to MFP properly too as that really helps me!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Feltzy

Hi ladies sorry I've not been in much, hope you're all well.

Its my birthday today and I got the Zumba game for the Xbox Kinect, hopefully that will kick start my weight loss! 

I really need to get motivated I'm still sat in my pj's and the house is a mess!


----------



## aliss

I'm on track right now. OH had a large poutine and sub for dinner (takeout) and I stuck to my lean cuisine :)


----------



## choc

Happy birthday Feltzy! How old are you today? I am 30 a week today!

Well done Aliss! I am doing ok but finding it hard not to pick at what Aidan is eating!


----------



## aliss

Thanks

I really struggle with that too! Are you TW or BLW? I do BLW but I always make sure to have my meal out at the same time and if he doesn't eat it... the tray goes immediately on the floor (and my doggie does the work LOL)


----------



## choc

I am blw too and make sure I eat when he does in the day but I don't in the evening as its too early. I like your technique, I need to get a dog!


----------



## aliss

Haha!

Well we both eat at 5pm, then I save about 175 calories for around 7pm (175g 0% greek yogurt and 1/3 cup strawberries blended with 1 sweetner) but I go to bed at 9pm! :)


----------



## choc

Aidan eats at 5, and dh and I eat when he is in bed at 7. I go to bed at 10 if I can make it that long! last night was half 9. I'm so tired at the moment.


----------



## zzypeg

Happy birthday Feltzy...have a lovely day xxxx
 



Attached Files:







get_well_soon_graphics_05 (1).gif
File size: 55.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## zzypeg

and that little mishap is for anyone who feels ill today....not sure how I managed to attach that one too...sorry but have a lovely birthday Feltzy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy Birthday Feltzy! :flower:

Well last night was horrendous, Tristan kept waking screaming. I can definately see a tooth just under his gum, I'm hoping it won't be too long now until it is through!


----------



## ricschick

happy birthday Feltzy!!! hope you have a lovely day!!
was good yesterday and so far today im desperate to be 10 stone or just under!! only 3lbs to go!! but it is getting harder now!! fx for this week that we all lose something. 
just been to primark dont ya just love primark!! got a strapless maxi dress 2 tops for me, some socks 2 pairs of sandles for girls a pair of shoes for me all for £29!!! BARGAIN!!!


----------



## zzypeg

primark rules....I always get the till and it comes to about £40 and I think..shit!! but I come away with a massive bag full of tops, jeans, cardigans and shoes and accessories whereas in some shops I wouldn't even get a top for that!! xxx


----------



## zzypeg

also ricschick...the race is on for us as we weigh about the same and have the same goals! but I think you will be the winner as I am naughty this week and last week lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

What's your goal Hun?


----------



## zzypeg

well my first goal was to loose 2 stone to take me to 10st but i would like to try for a little more so I can be under 10 stone..I would love 9st7lb but now I am old as I am and had a baby not sure if I can get there xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm wanting to get to 9stone but I've never been that small! :lol:
I'm really struggling to find the willpower to carry on. :(


----------



## ricschick

i dought it zz as i seem to have hit a wall! lol or maybe it was a cake:haha: yeah we do have roughly the same goal my first is to get to 10stone havent been 10stone for about 6 years lol but il be happy to get to there and if i lose anymore thats a bonus but i would love to be 9stone something!

it was so good today as one of the other mums at school said 'oh my god youve lost loads of weight'!! i was so pleased someone has noticed lol she has been trying to and managed to lose 5lbs and then put it back on again lol she said ive given her wilpower!


----------



## Feltzy

Thanks everyone, choc I'm 27 today, the years seem to be flying by! I've got a bottle of wine chilling, we're ordering a pizza later and OH has got me a cake so I'm having a night off. I'll have to get cracking with the Zumba tomorrow and make up for it lol.


----------



## aliss

Enjoy your birthday night!!

I have no real kitchen right now but some of today's eats
Breakfast: omlette (1 egg, 1/2 cup egg whites, 1/3 cup black beans, 1/3 cup skim mozza, salsa, jalepenos), coffee w cream
Snack: 1 slice skim swiss and 1/2 can tuna
Lunch: Lean cuisine (lol) and 1 cup cottage cheese with 1/3 cup pure pumpkin + sweetner
Dinner..... tacos! :)


----------



## choc

Hope you have a lovely night!

Bb have you thought about tryng an amber teething necklace/anklet?

I am 9stone 10 now and honestly can't even remember a time I didn't weigh over 11 stone. I don't think I look THAT different though to be honest. I did buy jeans from primark yesterday in a size 10 though! They are bloody tight though as they are the 'super skinny' ones!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Happy birthday Feltzy!!!!

Hope you're all ok, I haven't read back as am doing a flying visit!! I've been so bloody good so far this week, lots of exercise, good, healthy food, am building up for a blow out weekend!!! Man I need to keep this strictness with myself without a blow out!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I haven't no Choc. He's now poorly aswell :( He's got a nose like a tap and projectile vomited twice in the night :(


----------



## choc

Oh no, you are having it a bit rough at the mo aren't you. I would def try a amber teething anklet.
:hugs: for you and Tristan xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks :)

*removed*


----------



## choc

When I click on the link it says the page doesn't exist. I am on my phone though.


----------



## choc

Did you get some advice on the panic breathing thing?


----------



## brunettebimbo

It works now :) The competition removed it by mistake and he lost all his votes :(

Yeh I spoke to the HV, she said it's probably down to teething.


----------



## ricschick

hope you had a lovely evening feltzy!!! 
choc id looovvveeee to be 9st 10!! you have just stopped me from eating the kitkat chunky !!! where were you last night when i ate an enormous chinese??? lol naughty me but am gonna be good today and will try to eat under my cals to make up for last night!


----------



## ricschick

bb hope tristan is feeling better hun xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

sorry brunettebimbo, have had too remove the link, please note the following TOS/rule



> Asking fellow members to participate in a competition/contest polls in an effort to unfairly influence voting is not permitted.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:(


----------



## ricschick

*removed*


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: Naughty!!! I've voted :)


----------



## buttonnose82

ricschick I have removed the link, please note the following TOS/rule



> Asking fellow members to participate in a competition/contest polls in an effort to unfairly influence voting is not permitted.


----------



## ricschick

:cry::wacko:


----------



## ricschick

me too whoops lol


----------



## choc

Glad to be of help ricschick! I ate two packets of chocolate buttons yesterday so doubt I'll stay this weight for long!


----------



## ricschick

oh please someone come and take this kitkat out of my fridge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aliss

Chuck it in the garbage!


----------



## ricschick

but its so pretty lol


----------



## choc

Did you eat it? Give it to DH!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'll take it! lol


----------



## Bee26

Well, here I am for my weekly check in, another 3lbs down - smashed my target and off to malaga 36lbs lighter! Hope your all well and I'll see you on my return, probably a stone heavier xx


----------



## zzypeg

morning ladies..how are we all?
Cor...I don't believe it I am away for 1 day and we get moderated!! Naughty girls...lol! Well I have a nice day all to myself and bubba today as my client changed her nails to next week! so I am thinking a little housework...I have been keeping on top of that this week so only a little and then a walk up to my little village. I want to pop into the butchers...he makes his own sausages and I wan't him to do some chipolatas for Yvaine as she loves sausage but I don't like giving her them when I don't know what's in them but this butcher puts only 100% pork in them and honestly they are soooo scrummy and not one bit of fat comes out when you cook them!!!!! so a healthier version too! The weather is nice so far today so I should get out in it really! I think exercise wise it will be too little too late and I haven't really been on a diet this week at all! I havn't been as bad as last week but I haven't been as careful as normal so I am breaking very gently back in..lol! I feel I may have gained another pound this week..or maybe 2 knowing my luck..lol! taking me further away from target! what is everyone else doing today? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## zzypeg

To Bee...........I know you wont see it til you get back but



Congratulations and make sure you come back to us when you are home xxx


----------



## choc

Well done bee! have a fab holiday, I'm very jealous!

My mums coming over today so prob go out for lunch but I'll be good x


----------



## zzypeg

I am jealous too...I wish I was having a holiday..and that I had lost that much weight..lol xxxx


----------



## choc

Yeah, I'm jealous on both counts! I'm going to the isle of white in a caravan! Bet the weather will be crap.


----------



## zzypeg

oh no..if the weather is good, you will have a lovely time on IOW, I lived there for 10 years, that's where I "grew up"..it is a lovely place and I would love to go back there. that being said..if the weather is pants then like anywhere in this country...it sucks!!! xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Great job Beth!!! Enjoy your holiday xx

Hi girls..hope you're all doing well. Camilla, you can come help me do housework too if ya want :haha:

I'm sooooooo tired. Abbey isn't sleeping well..we are up 3-4 times a night and then up super early every morning. *bloodshot eyes*


----------



## zzypeg

yeah Brandy..but I will only help you until you have your babies...lol then there will be too much to cope with! Maybe housework will be ok but laundry is going to mad for you, you may have to get another washing machine xxxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

you will be proud to hear i never ate the kitkat!! but im finding it hard getting back into the swing of things i need to really focus next week and get back on top of my exercise!!!

welldone bee have a lovely holiday!! cant wait for mine!!!!


----------



## zzypeg

Yey for not eating kit kats!! I will be your exercise buddy next week...lol! I need to do more exercise again starting today..did a long walk and going to do some step later on! I am very busy next week and may even have to write exercise into my diary..lol, I am not joking coz if it's in the diary I will do it at the specified time..that's how I roll!! xxxx


----------



## ricschick

deal!! im gonna aim to do 30mins of wii everyday! i realy need to get to 10stone!


----------



## zzypeg

me too...I want 10stone by next weeks weigh in..so going to be so good from tomorrow, I will allow myself a fairly relaxed sunday for my roast and a couple of treat! well, I have written in my diary timeslots for my exercise next week and actually the time I waste in front of the telly I could probably to 3 x the normal amount of exercise..lol!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

I've been a bit rubbish this week. I can't help eating whatever Aidan has or leaves. Also he has been sleeping badly and its been stressing me out so I ate!


----------



## zzypeg

that's very true choc..I have got into the habit of "tasting" alot of Yvaine's dinner..except jars..they are rank! xxx


----------



## choc

Its so hard not too! Like I made him mashed boiled egg on toast, but he only eats half a slice of toast and half an egg. I can't just make half an egg! So I end up eating the rest!


----------



## zzypeg

ha ha...I did exactly the same with her lunch..scrambled egg on toast xxxx


----------



## ricschick

well i have failed for today but il make today my cheat day instead! im just so hungry today i dont no whats wrong with me lol so im definately gonna have a gain tomorrow!! oh well i have 5weeks til my hols so will do better next week!


----------



## zzypeg

Morning ladies...How are we all?
GOOD LUCK with your weigh in today! I have just weighed and I have lost 1.5lb-don't know how, maybe I didn't eat as much as last week (I don't think I could eat like that again-lol). but I am not taking it for granted and am being good from here on in! One cheat day a week and maybe a boiled sweet here and there but I can do it!!
Frustratingly though..I am 0.5lb from losing 2 stone...just can't get to it..lol!! xxxx


----------



## choc

Well done zz, you will def do it next week, half a pound is easy !! and 1. 5 today is fab, good work!


----------



## zzypeg

thanks choc..but I feel a bit of a cheat as I actually didn't "work" for it and was bad most of the week! but like I say I am not going to take it for granted and do the same next week...I am going to see it as a bit of an extra helping hand and use it to my advantage xxxx


----------



## choc

Very sensible ! I have lost a pound, as bloody usual!


----------



## zzypeg

well done choc! that's great only 1lb til you meet you target once you update your ticker xxxxxx


----------



## choc

Oh yeah, that will be my third target!


----------



## ricschick

morning ladies! well i have happily stayed the same phew!! seeing as i stuffed my face yesterday im happy but i did make sure i drank alot yesterday so im definately thinking that went in my favour!! so am going to be good for the rest of the week!!! and see if i can get to 10stone!!! need to lose 2.5lbs!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well this fat greedy useless bitch gained 2lb :blush:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Healthy Ice Cream at last!!

https://www.thekitchn.com/thekitchn...amy-ice-cream-with-just-one-ingredient-093414


----------



## choc

Ah don't worry bb, just make up for it next week. 
Well done ricschick


----------



## ricschick

just done wii fit so thats ticked off my list!! 

bb your not useless hun!!! your doing fine!! you will lose!!!

welldone everyone!!!

wheres everyone else?????????????????????


----------



## ricschick

time for dairylea and beetroot sarnies me thinks! yum!


----------



## choc

Why is everyone skiving off weigh in?!!


----------



## aliss

I don't have a scale! It's packed in a box, the movers are here right now :)


----------



## ricschick

i dont no people seem to drifting away from this thread its a shame.


----------



## ricschick

will let you off aliss lol


----------



## aliss

Well at least you girls are sticking around! I left originally as I was back at goal and TTC but TBH.... it's not happening as fast as last time :( So I'm just gonna hang around (cause this is probably the most positive thread I've seen in my life, LOL) and hope for the best!!


----------



## ricschick

it will happen aliss how long has it been? how long did it take you last time? 

i love this thread!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm having a chinese tonight (She says scoffing a chocolate Hobnob) because I did so crap at weigh in :rofl:


----------



## aliss

It only took 1 month last time so I got kinda cocky, right now I'm on cycle.. 8???


----------



## ricschick

mmm chinese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it took me 2months 1st time 3months 2nd time 8months 3rd time and 2 months 4th time! it will happen just relax and it will happen.x


----------



## aliss

I got cocky from #1 :rofl: Thx


----------



## choc

I love this tread too, don't all leave!

Aliss I was first month too with Aidan so I'm sure I will be cocky too next time, lol!


----------



## zzypeg

oh no Kian...don't worry, just enjoy your day off and start again and you will do great next week!!
We really are a lovely bunch of girls..even if I do say so myself..lol! It is a shame we don't see as many faces around but like Aliss says, at least we are here. 
Just relax Aliss it will happen...it took me nearly 4 years with Yvaine...I bet I get up the duff by accident with the next one lol...

well done some exercise to make up for the crisps I had at MIL had wheatabix, 2 small bananas and a cereal bar. then had crisps and a ham and tomato sandwich....not awful i suppose and have done my exercise. Got chicken salad and a few wedges for tea xxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hello loves!!

Well, I lost 2lbs so am happy with that, well done to everyone who lost, and Kian, sod it, enjoy your chinese!!

I want to eat everything in sight, I am so miserable! Had a shit day at work and my baby girl has gone away from today until monday to my parents and I miss her beyond belief!! Its the first time she has been away from me for more than a few hours and it is killing me!!!
We're having Domino's for tea :haha: and I just don't care!!!!!!!


----------



## choc

God you're brave Mrs m. My mum is having Aidan for the night next weekend and she offered to having him the whole weekend but I can't do it! I'm dreading him going for 1 night! Well done on the loss!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thanks Choc!!

I'm not so brave, am hating every second of it so far, though on the other hand looking forward to a nice long lay in tomorrow morning!! My parents live about 2.5hrs away so it made sense to go for a few nights, I just wish I had gone too :haha:


----------



## choc

Yes I am looking forward to the lie in too. I'll prob have a hangover too as its my 30th b/day party that night, thats why she is having him.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah, fair play!! I was going to have a few drinks tonight but just can't be bothered, maybe tomorrow!!!


----------



## choc

I can't handle my drink anymore, god knows how I will survive my party. I'm bet I'm sick!


----------



## zzypeg

I haven't had a drink..except for a glass of bucks fizz with christmas dinner since NYE 2009/10!! I didn't really drink much before but I get drunk too quick and apparently I am funny drunk! I don't miss it and I am not fussed about going back to it...I think it's worrying about incase there is an emergency being able to drive etc..I am paranoid xxx


----------



## choc

i'm not fussed either and actually hate being drunk, I normally have 3 drinks, get scared that I'll be sick and switch to soft drinks. I just get the feeling I won't get away with that on my 30th!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'm the same Camilla, in the back of my mind is always 'what if something happens', haven't frank since a glass on NY's eve and before that it was Jan 2010 that I last had a few glasses! I don't miss it at all, there's more stuff in life!!!


----------



## ricschick

im the same i rarely drink at all and im not bothered by it! i have a bit of a thing about drinking as my mum is an alcoholic so im not a drinker at all and wouldnt want my children seeing me in a state, when i we go on holiday il probably only have 2 drinks of an evening if that!
welldone mrs m on the loss!!! i bet you miss her like mad but enjoy the peace if you can lol........x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I do miss her like mad, but enjoyed a peaceful morning so far, didn't get my lay in as automatically woke and couldn't drift off again! Maybe tomorrow morning!!
Hope everyone is well today!


----------



## zzypeg

hi all..how are we all today? well I have had my naughty day today..and it's not over yet..lol!! may have some doritos in a bit! well I bought some cushions today..lol! that's my news! DH has paid £15 for a boxing thing on box office..I am watching it..he is fast asleep..silly man, I could have bought more cushions with that money..lol xxxx


----------



## ricschick

ive just been doing a bit of housework and stuff, kids doing my head in. i do love bedtime! just been picking today not badly tho had a bacon sarnie earlier but i grilled the bacon so hopefully that wont be too bad!


----------



## choc

Had a good day yesterday, had a pub lunch though, which wasn't that nice so gutted I wasted calories on it! I'm not gonna be too strict this week though as its my birthday on tues so I'm expecting my first ever gain on friday!


----------



## ricschick

i actually came in under cals yesterday! so will aim to be good today and drink alot as i realy want a loss on friday!


----------



## choc

Well done! I can't remember the last time I was under cals!


----------



## ricschick

have had a bad day but have still been good foodwise df has PISSED me off big time so i have been out and bought myself a swimming costume from new look and some soap and glory from boots which was 3for2! that will teach him!!
https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/swimwear/kelly-brook-rosie-printed-swimsuit_222547948

in a 12 i might add:happydance:


----------



## choc

That swimsuit is so lush, I might invest!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ooooooh Nice swimsuit!!!


Morning ladies! I'm a happy bunny today as my baby girl comes home today!! God I have missed her so much!! And it didn't help the diet!! but hey ho, back to normality today!!


----------



## ricschick

where is everyone!!!


----------



## choc

I'm here! But you've gone!
Hope you have made it up with dh ricschick, and mrs m hope you are enjoying Holly!
I left Aidan for an hour with the childminder today and he was fine. leaving him for 2 hours on wednesday.
Hope everyone is having a good day. i am praying for a better night, Aidan was awake every hour last night, think it was because he was getting a cold cos his nose hasn't stopped running all day.


----------



## zzypeg

hey lovlies...busy day yesterday so didn't get on. Had a busy day so far today but now I am waiting for my shopping..so glad I did it online this week it's soooo windy and our tesco is right on the sea front so it's twice as windy there..lol!! been fairly good so far today but took the weekend off! had a couple of pink n whites and a ham and tomato sarnie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## zzypeg

hi me again..tesco came, had a chat with the neighbours, waiting for DH to get home. Mrs madam has had her tea and is sitting in her bumbo letting it go down before carrying on being crazy! well, I am really looking forward to starting my new job, took my security papers in today so they will be sent off and as soon as they come back (2-4 weeks) I can start my job! when I went in, my next door neighbour who is a prison officer, was in the training centre, that's where she is based at the moment as she is pregnant and also when I have my key safety talk, she will be doing it!! what has everyone been up to today? xxxx


----------



## ricschick

thanks choc yeah we have made up we rarely row and he said sorry as he was out alot longer than he said and thats what pee'd me off lol. 
oh zz i bet your so excited!!! it sounds like such an interesting job! shopping online is alot easier isnt it!! when the children are on school holidays i do it online theres no way im taking 4 childen to the supermarket lol. 
i havent done alot today just cleaned my kitchen i cleaned the windows yesterday, df was off today so just stayed in til i went to collect kids. foodwise ive been good and im having a lovely bit of cod in batter at only 271cals! so looking forward to that and i should come in on target! 
whats everyone else having?


----------



## zzypeg

oh ricschick, is that the birdseye cod? 
Well I am having salad, Jersey potatoes and hickory chicken fillets (tesco BBQ range but I cook them in the oven!) xxxx


----------



## choc

I am 30 today! Got shoes from dh and lovely bracelet from bestfriend! Going to a waffle house for lunch, mmmmmmm!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah Happy Birthday Choc!!! You share a birthday with my hubby!! Hope you're having a fab day!!!! xx


----------



## ricschick

happy birthday choc hope you have a lovely day!!!!


----------



## zzypeg

to choc....


have a day chick! enjoy your waffles.
xxxx

Well I have just made a cheesecake, not sure why really..just did. never made one before so hope it has come out ok lol!! I will have a thin slice but then will be giving the rest away to MIL so I don't just keep eating it. xxxx


----------



## ricschick

i love cheese cake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my mouth is watering!!!!!!!!!! yum yum yum


----------



## choc

Thanks for all the messages girls, had a lovely day, scoffed waffles and went shopping! Now got to eat the lovely dinner dh brought home fro me but I'm still stuffed from lunch!


----------



## zzypeg

well, I have made and sampled the cheese cake-ok so I am having a 1/4 of it (it's not huge) as it's actually quite nice...but there are modifications I can make for my next attempt. I did do an extra walk mostly uphill pushing the pram today though with a friend....Hmmmm just trying to justify cheesecake..lol xxxxx


----------



## peanut56

Happy Birthday choc!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy Birthday for yesterday Choc!!

Sorry I haven't been around girls, I'm feeling a bit down, our car is in the garage again so I have a license and insurance for no reason and I'm feeling down about having to go back to work 3 days instead of 2 :(

I've done crap on the diet too!


----------



## choc

Thanks bb, when do you go back to work? I go back 2 weeks today!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy belated birthday choc!!!

Sorry I've been so quiet..we're dealing with so much here..annoying tenant, trying to sell the house, trying to get hubbys visa...its all proving VERY stressful AHHH.

Hope you're all well. xx

I've manage to keep my gain to 5 lbs so far lol. Only 8 weeks along tho.


----------



## choc

Hello stranger, sorry you're stressed, hope everything gets sorted soon x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks! How is your lil man doing, choc?


----------



## brunettebimbo

7 weeks Choc :( I just want to curl up and cry :cry:


----------



## choc

Ahh bb I know how you feel, 2 weeks today I go back and I feel sooooo sick about it.

plb, Aidan is doing ok thanks apart from the night times! He is the happiest, funniest, mischievious little person in the daytime. he is an angel to be around. Untill bedtime comes!!! he screams getting ready for bed, stops for his bottle, then screams when we put him down. Then wakes 45 mins later crying. Then wakes all through the night, either crying or happy! I am exhausted. I get about 8 - 10 hours sleep over 2 nights. 

Oh sorry for that rant......had to let it out!

Hope Abbey is ok!


----------



## peanut56

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. I just wanted to share that I lost 2.4 pounds this week! :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Choc let it out! Sleep is a killer! 
I bet your like me...knew you'd be putting up with sleepless nights when you had a baby but never guessed they would still be going strong at 7 months!?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep..same here with the sleepless nights. Abbey doesn't sleep longer than 2 hrs at a time and it's killing me :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Check me out! On my phone on BnB! Yay!

Only problem.......the writing is about 1mm and I don't know how to zoom! :lol:


----------



## babyfromgod

I haven't been on here in a while, we haven't had our computer for 2 weeks. OMG PLB you are having twins, that is awesome!! So i have lost some more weight, i have just been eating 3 meals a day and not snacking and if i get hungry i drink tea. I have lost about 8lbs, some of which was regained weight from my previous loss. 

I need to read back and see what i have missed since i haven't been on here


----------



## zzypeg

yoo hoo...battery about to die but just wanted to say HI and I will be back later xxx


----------



## choc

Amazing loss, well done Peanut!

Bb, that is EXACTLY it. I did expect sleepless nights, but not at 7 months. His sleeping is worse now than ever before. I would much rather go back to the days of 1 night feed, sitting comfortably on the sofa having a cuddle for half an hour, than what we are having now. Plb, I am sorry its the same for you. Must be so hard being pregnant and all! xxx

Welcome back babyfromgod, great loss!


----------



## zzypeg

i am back..now going to have a waffle as i feel lonley today!!
I was supposed to be having lunch with my friend but she can't make it and i was sooooo looking forward to it! oh well...I have rung around all the surestarts and there is only boogie tots on this afternoon and that's too old for Yvaine. I can't get old of my other friend who is off on Mat leave and my other friend is at work, sometimes you just want to do something!! but I have got over it and am just going to have a nice afternoon in, maybe watch a film! I even got a bit tearful...not actually sure why, I think it's coz AF came today so hormones! actually I just wanted to have a nice lunch i think..lol! what is everyone else up to today? xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know what you mean Hun, it's gutting somedays when you really fancy doing something but theres no-one to do it with!!

I sometimes wish us BnB girls lived closer together!

I've met the girls from work today and had lunch, Tristan's been unbelievably wingey today, god knows why, so we are now having a lazy afternoon!


----------



## zzypeg

well in the end I had an incredibly lazy day..ate and ate and ate though...ooops! oh it would be lovely if we all lived near..all my friends are such bores...lol!! I ate 6 pink and whites...lol 300 cals in that alone..5 cheese twists..ham sandwich and 2 bags of crisps that's without the 3/4 of the cheesecake I have eaten in the last 2 days! Oh AF why do you make me do it you wicked thing!! so this week is a write off then..feel sooo bloated and yucky!! time to do Yvaine's tea now then DH will be home! I have done no housework today, just ran around making the bed and making things into nest piles lol oh well there's always tomorrow xxxx


----------



## choc

I am dreading weigh in tomorrow more than ever before! I have eaten so much crap and cake this week. It will be my first ever gain, and I have a very small dress to fit into on Saturday night, it only just does up as it is, and I won't be able to sit down, ha ha!


----------



## babyfromgod

Hi girls, don't worry zzypeg we all have those days where we eat and eat, especially with AF. I am due for mine on Monday, hopefully i can manage to behave. Shouldn't be too hard when we don't have any bad food in the house lol. 

My nana is really sick in hospital and is going to die, it is so hard seeing her like this. It was so lovely this morning, we went up to see her at the hospital and she had her eyes open and seen LO looking at her and she did a wee smile. She mostly has her eyes closed and she can't talk anymore so it was lovely for her to be so happy to see him one last time.


----------



## zzypeg

morning all...well thanks to AF and cheesecake I have managed to gain a whole pound..lol!! Oh and I was going to be sooo good this week too! Oh well next week I won't feel like my tummy is full of pebbles and may actually be able to do some exercise.
Good Luck ladies............xxxxxx


----------



## choc

I'm so sorry babyfromgod, that is so sad, but lovely that she was happy to see your lo. 

Never mind zz, I'll prob be joining you, off to weigh now............


----------



## choc

Yep, gained 2lb! My first ever gain since we started, bloody birthday. And I've still got piles of cake in my kitchen - arhhhh! So scared my dress won't do up tomorrow..........


----------



## zzypeg

here is a hug for you babyfromgod...:hugs:

thinking of you..it is a very hard time when things like this happen, but at least your LO gave her some happiness. xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry babyfromgod :hugs:

I forgot to weigh in!! :dohh: And I've had breakfast so it's too late now!!


----------



## zzypeg

thanks choc..don't feel so bad now..we can be diet wobblers together this week..lol! Kian, do it tomorrow hun and see how you have done! I have had a hearty breakfast of kitkats and crisps..lol, I am so crap! I just want to eat junk..damn AF! I have had one client round for her nails this morning so she is gone..now I have 2 hours to do all my housework then I have to be out again to do another client so I am going to stop slacking off and will be back later to catch up with you all. thought I had a weekend off this week but had a request for 3 pedicures tomorrow morning and can't really turn down £50..like all of us! It's actually my old teacher from college and her mum and sister and they may have more stuff done another time so I couldn't turn it down...DH has work in the morning too though so it's not sooo bad. have a lovely day til I get back me dears xxxxxx


----------



## choc

Have a good day zz! I am pampering this afternoon in preperation for my party tomorrow night! Exfoliating ready for fake tan, base coat on nails, wash hair, practise smokey eyeshadow!


----------



## ricschick

morning ladies sorry i have MIA as im not well have a horrible cold and cough and the doc has put me steroids and an inhaler for my lungs as it really hurts when i cough, but steriods make you hungry!!! was naughty yesterday with a fry up at the cake and a roast and homemade apple crumble.
have weighed in and have lost 0.5pounds so happy with that.

so sorry babyfromgod it must be hard for you but lovely that she smiled at lo xxx


----------



## peanut56

So sorry babyfromgod :hugs:


----------



## choc

Girls I need some serious reasurrance. Aidan is going to my mums tomorrow afternoon and staying the night til the next afternoon. I am so, so, so worried about it. He cries when I am not there for a start, but that isn't my real worry, I know that won't last. But you all know how crap Aidan sleeps at the moment, and that is in his own bed. How is he gonna cope in a travel cot with someone else settling him? he cries at the moment even when we put him down, let alone someone else. He cries out in the night. What if he cries all night? What if he won't settle for them? I am so scared about this.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ah Babyfromgod, :hugs: so sorry to hear that, hope you're ok!

I completely forgot to weigh in this morning, I'll do it tomorrow morning as its way to late now after all I have eaten today!! and had 2 gingerbread latte's too so thats not good!!

Choc, It's damn hard, I was the same last week, but you can do it and Aidan will be fine, honestly, your mum will be fine with him, it may take him a while to settle but he'll get there chick!! You need to try to have a fab night!!! Hope it goes well!!


----------



## choc

Thankyou Mrs M, I need all the words of encouragement I can get! My bloody hairdresser has just cancelled on me, she was meant to be doing my hair for the party. bugger, bugger, bugger, bugger.........................


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh no!!!! Is there anyone else that can do it for you?!


----------



## ricschick

choc as annoying as this may sound he will probably sleep lovely for your mum lol because your not there he wont cry as he probably only cries for you anyway. (or atleast thats what mine do sometimes lol) but regardless of that its good for him and good for you to have a break and let your hair down. try not to worry to much hun im sure all will be fine and i bet your mum isnt worried is she lol? have a fab night!!!! wish i could come:haha:


----------



## ricschick

bloody hairdresser!!!!!!!! maybe a walk-in salon??


----------



## ricschick

iam now going of to have a chicken burger sandwich lol whoops


----------



## choc

Thanks ricschick, I hope thats the case! I will try not to worry.

Mrs M I wrote you a reply but it isn't here! I don't know anyone else who can do my hair so will have to go round all the hairdressers and hope someone will do it. I don't really trust strangers with my hair though, lol! I am so gutted she can't do it.


----------



## choc

Thats what I'm gonna try ricschick. Enjoy your burger, yuummmmmmmmmm!


----------



## ricschick

altho only have 1 burger init and its only 130cals!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I know what you mean hun, I'll only let my hairdresser up north do mine so only get it cut when I make it up there!!! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Mmmmmmm, burger!!


----------



## ricschick

i like going to the hairdresser but because ive got curly hair the only thing they will do is layer it! which im bored off and it cuts out my curls so ive kinda given up!


----------



## choc

I have a bit of a phobia about hairdressers to be honest, but as they aren't cutting it I should be ok. I'll go early enough so if I don't like it I will have time to wash it out!!


----------



## choc

I'm off to get my beauty sleep (if Aidan will let me!) ready for tomorrow night. Night night xx


----------



## ricschick

nite x


----------



## ricschick

actually i have lost 1lb this week re-weighed this morning! think yesterdays was out as id eaten late!


----------



## choc

Well done ricschick!

Aidan is at his nannies and is currently fine! I found a hairdresser to do my hair, yay! Its a little 'big' at the moment but she said it will drop a bit. Nails are painted. Next on agenda - defuzz, check fake tan.


----------



## ricschick

oh im glad he is ok hun and you manafed to find a hairdresser!!! where are you going??

todays diet currently flying out the window as ive had fish and chips but figured eating it earlier in the day is better than this evening so will eat lighter tonight.

where is everyone again:cry:


----------



## choc

I've hired a bar out in my town, cocktails and dance floor etc!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hope you have a fab night Choc!!!!!


----------



## ricschick

wow sounds fab!!! have a great time!!!!!!!!xxx


----------



## babyfromgod

Thanks ladies for all all your kind words. My Nana sadly passed away last night. I went up to the hospital and said goodbye, it was so upsetting to think i will never see her again but i guess the positive to this is that she isn't in pain any longer. She looked so peaceful which was nice. Her funeral will be next friday.

AF showed up today so i am hoping i can keep my will power. I have been good so far but it is only day 1. I might let myself have a chocolate bar if i really crave something sweet. 

Hope you have a good time choc!


----------



## ricschick

oh im so sorry hun, but as you say she will no longer be in pain and is now in a happier place probably catching up with old pals =) i hope your ok and if you do have a chocolate bar who cares dont put yourself through anymore stress then needed. big cuddles:hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So sorry for your loss hun.. :hugs:


----------



## zzypeg

so sorry to hear about your nan babyfromgod..at least she is at peace now xxx


----------



## ricschick

well af due this week so watch out for the pmt lol havent eaten bad yet today only had weetabix and 2 boiled eggs with soldiers (sp?) but the day is young lol just gonna pop to mothercare to get emma sandles for hols then im all set i think!


----------



## choc

Sorry your loss babyfromgod. xxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

:hugs: so sorry for your loss, sending love and hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## razorhips

Hello my name is April and I had my first baby (Matilda) on 27th January 2011. Before I got pregnant I was 10 stone and now I weigh 11 stone 8lbs! I want to start trying for number two in September so really want to be back to my pre pregnancy weight by then. I figure 22lbs in 13 weeks is doable but my will power and the lack of exercise is terrible! Reading some of the posts on here gives me hope so fingers crossed x

P.S So sorry for your loss x


----------



## ricschick

welcome razor!!!xxx


----------



## ricschick

this is what happens when i leave df in charge of lunch time lol


----------



## choc

Welcome razor!

Hope everyones ok? Great pic Ricschick!

I had a fab night at my party, drank lots of cocktails and danced a lot! Didn't feel too bad the next day either, thank goodness. Aidan was fine at my mums and slept ok! Decided to get up at 5.30 this morning to make up for it though!

Now my mind is firmly on going back to work a week on wednesday, booooo! 
Mrs m I was wondering if you could share your morning routine for the days Holly goes to Nursery. How long does it take to get out, do you give her milk and solids before you go?


----------



## choc

Also wanted to ask if any of you have lowered lo's cot yet from the highest to the middle setting?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Welcome Razor!!!!!

Well Choc, nursery mornings go a little like this....

06:30 - Me up, showered, dressed
07:00 - Holly usually wakes around this time
07:15 - Bottle, wash, dressed
08:00 - Out of the door!!!

It always varies as Holly wakes anywhere between 6:30-7:30!! If she is up at 6:30 then I do her bottle first and she plays in her cot while I shower, then we get her dressed! I don't give her solids in the morning, she has them when she gets to nursery as she is only on tastes at breakfast really, we haven't spread the meals out just yet, but nursery give her some weetabix or toast when she gets there is she wants it. 
You'll be fine hun, it took us a while to get the routine right, and as i said, it does still vary! 

Glad you had a good night and that the hangover wasn't too bad!!! And good on Aidan for being good at your mums!! Do you think it will be easier for you next time?


----------



## zzypeg

hi everyone...Welcome Razor...love your LO's name..do you call her Tilly? We are all good most of the time so we can help you stay in track!
Choc..we were supposed to lower the cot this weekend but haven't got round to it..we are going to go straight to the bottom one as she is sooo tall already and I am tall so won't have any trouble reaching in..and Nanny will have to stand on something when I go to work..lol..I don't want her falling out xxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

We've not lowered the cot yet, but then Holly is a bit younger so I think we've got a bit to go, I had said that I would lower it when she starts to pull herself up on things


----------



## choc

Thanks Mrs M, I'm sure we'll get the routine down to a t soon! That gives me an idea though, ta x Yes I think it will be easier next time as I know he can sleep there now. I think he slept better than at home! Ricschick said that may happen!
Cheers zz, we are gonna do it tomorrow I think as Aidan can now flip from his back to his front, get up on all 4's then turn into a sitting position! I don't want him to then lean over the bars or something!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry for your loss :hugs:

Choc we lowered our cot at 19 weeks because we have a sprung mattress and its quite thick. We will be moving it to the bottom in a few weeks


----------



## ricschick

ah glad you had a good night choc!! and that aidan was a good boy for his nanny.
ive moved the cot now to the bottom level we moved it when jamie was about 8months. 
been good today only had cornflakes a dairylea sandwich and homemade shepherds pie. if i have cals over i may have a bowl of cereal but i havent been that hungry today.


----------



## babyfromgod

Thanks girls. I am going to be starting back at work soon too in about a month. I work at a nursery so i can take LO with me and he will be in the under 2's room with me so it wont be so bad. I am trying to work out how i will manage to get myself ready as well as LO. It will help when i know what hours i will be doing. I will ask if i can do the 8-5 shift or 8.30-5.30 shift so we have time in the morning to get out the door. Good thing i only live a 5 min walk away from work.

Welcome Razor, also great pic ricschick!


----------



## peanut56

Sorry for your loss babyfromgod. :hugs:
Welcome razor!
Sorry I haven't been here very much ladies. Hope you are all well! I've been trying to be good this week, but ended up being bad on Friday and Saturday. :( I'm not optimistic about this week's weigh in, but hopefully it's not too bad!


----------



## ricschick

afternoon ladies well was planning on getting out and walking to the park but it has just poured down so i guess thats out the window! glad its gonna be nice the rest of the week tho fingers crossed!! af is here so craving all the things i shouldnt but dont actually fancy anything savoury its so annoying!
bought a ready bed from ebay and have blown it up and it has several punchers and the stupid women is refusing to give me a refund and is basically saying im a liar so am now trying to get my money back and have had to buy another one as we're taking it on hols for ellie to sleep in at my dads place.


----------



## zzypeg

:gun: is what I think of dishonest ebayers....open a dispute either with ebay or paypal..paypal is good with things like that!! I bought a breast pump from a lady...it was new but she had charged me £10 for postage but when it came it was wrapped in inside out xmas paper which had got all ripped and the PO had to put rubber bands round things to keep them together..and the postage label said it had only cost £4.61..so I emailed her and she did apologise and refund the postage difference! but on the whole I have quite good ebay experiences xxxx


----------



## choc

Hi skinnies, hope we are well?
I am a walking zombie as Aidan has been up for the day at 5am the last 2 mornings and I don't know what to do about it. I am starting to believe he is trying to deliberatly sabotage my return to work! I go back a week tomorrow and just can't believe his sleep is getting worse not better! I had a routine all sorted for the childminder and now that has gone out the window too cos of the early waking, arrhhhhh!

Anyway, this hasn't helped my eating as I am stressed and there is still lots of birthday cakes knocking about here too, which certainly doesn't help!!

Hope you are all doing better than me!


----------



## brunette&bubs

I'm awfully late on joining but I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to join kitty if you could put me on.

The slimmest I've ever been was 110 lbs but I'm also 5 foot even :haha:
before pregnancy I was 123 and gained 16 pounds total making me 139.
Weight loss is getting difficult while breastfeeding.
For me, this group can help me get my feelings out and talk about my weight loss journey since my husband doesn't like to listen :haha:
I've gotten down to 116 which is 1 pound away from my goal but i found my milk supply is very effected if I do that...So I began eating more to gain about 3 more pounds.
I do zumba also, but again i think its effecting my supply.
Any BFing mommies have any advice?
For me, this could help me stay on track and maintain mostly.

Now here's where I really need support...no judging!!!
I had eating disorders at a teen and was always looking to be skinnier
In college I cheered for the university so needless to say that didn't help when the norm was sticking your finger down your throat to be thin.
I've found now that I'm not pregnant anymore I've been SO tempted to go down that road again.
I'll admit I've purged like a handful of times.

PLEASE, ladies help me go down the right path!


----------



## Pixelle

Just stumbled into this thread!

What a wonderful place! :flower:

I've been wanting to lose weight for months, but not had any motivation to do so.
I saw a picture someone had taken of me, today. It's so awful. I don't see that when I look in a mirror!....not that we have a full length one anyway, but still.

Bit of background:
I've gone from a size 14-16 to a size 20 in the space of a year :cry:
I've always yo-yo'd with my weight but have found it relatively easy to lose, when I put my mind to it. Not so this time. 
When pregnant I had Gestational Diabetes which was hard, but healthy!
Then as soon as I got the all-clear after Kai was born, I started eating bad things, "making up" for what I'd missed out on during pregnancy.
It sounds so stupid saying it out loud! But psychologically I felt I needed a couple of months to get over not being able to give in to cravings etc.
Now I've started eating badly, I don't seem to be able to stop! Which really isn't great for my general health.

Another main problem is that I snack. I don't have proper meals, except dinner. Throughout the day I don't really have time to prepare and eat a meal, so I snack....on junk usually.
I'm doing the shopping tomorrow so I'm determined not to buy rubbish food!

I'd like to get back to a size 14. I have no idea how much I weigh so don't know how much I need to lose. But I go on dress sizes anyway, usually!

Anyway, that was a bit long...I should be in bed! Thanks for reading and I hope to lose weight and be part of this great group!

Oh, and congratulations for the weight loss, ladies! :flower:


----------



## zzypeg

yey newbies...:happydance: welcome!!

well I have been very very naughty at the weekend..I am actually replused by my eating behaviour...I just ate pure shit..lol!! I ate no veg or fruit and didn't drink enough so by the end of monday I felt horrible!! but yesterday aslthough I didn't eat so healthy..I did stick to my calories son I am getting back on the straight and narrow but I feel a big gain is on the cards this week! DH weighed last night and he had put on 3lb in 18 days and he exercises loads..so there is no hope for me..........naughty girl lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Welcome brunette and pixelle, you are in safe hands here, we'll keep you on the right path! Although we do cheat sometimes! Zz don't worry I'll be gaining again with you this week, I am seriously starting to worry about the fact I threw my big clothes away and have only got thin ones left! I won't fit into anything if I keep gaining it back!


----------



## zzypeg

I am seeing my friend on the 12th she started the same time as me and we have lost around the same weight..but I want to beat her..lol..and be the skinniest one when we meet!! but at this rate I will be the lardy lump one! Choc...I know what you mean about the clothes...although I haven't got round to getting the fat clothes out yet....hmmm may put some on late and that will make me feel skinny again and remind me of how well I have done instead of feeling like a fish and chip munching failure xxxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey lovelies!!

Hello newbies!!! Good to have you on board!! 

Well, I have been a poorly bugger for the last couple of days so have eaten sod all, am damn starving now though!! So I need to be a good girl and eat something healthy, even though I'd happily munch a mahoosive burger right now!!!


----------



## ricschick

hey girlies and hi newbies lovely to have you and dont worry none of us will judge dont worry we're here with open ears, we stick together!!!
well have been good yesterday and today and have been in the park for the last 3hours pushing swings and chasing a 2 yaer old so a few calories lost no idea what to have for dinner nothing in so have to go shopping tomorrow!

dont worry zz and choc you have done so well!!!!xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello to the new girls!!

Just popping in to check up on you lovely girlies. xx

Had our scan today..babies are doing great..measuring right on time. :D 2 sacs, 2 placentas, 2 babies..no wonder I'm tired, that's a lot of growing lol

Miss yall!!


----------



## brunette&bubs

if anyone cares,
i did really well with eating today until i got starved by 2 pm and indulged in FOUR small chocolate chip cookies.

Hubby is grilling some brats tonight so I will probably have one for dinner and then off to Zumba class at 630 where i will hopefully burn about 500-600 cals.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

4 small cookies..not THAT bad..could've been the whole bag lol. Sounds like you will burn those off though! Good job x


----------



## babyfromgod

Welcome newbies! Awww PLB that is great to hear your bubba's are growing nicely, i'm super excited for you! 

Does anyone know where Kitty has gone? I PM'd her a while ago with my stats but no reply.


----------



## brunette&bubs

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> 4 small cookies..not THAT bad..could've been the whole bag lol. Sounds like you will burn those off though! Good job x

You're right...can't let the small stuff get me down. Thank you :hugs:
congrats on the twins! thats awesome! :happydance:


----------



## choc

Well done brunette on burning the cookies off at zumba!
Glad all is well plb, been thinking of you.
no idea about kitty I'm afraid. x


----------



## ricschick

dont worry brunette as youve burned them off again!! your doing great!!! 
i need to drink drink drink today as ive been crap at that this week so that is my mission for today!!! lovely weather today so going to run a few erins and then sit in the sun!!! oh i love the sun!!!!!

3weeks 4days til i go on holiday!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ricschick

whats everyone having for dinner i need some ideas? x


----------



## choc

We are having a sausage, leek and mustard type thing! Never had it before, its a packet mix to add to the sausages. I never normally use packets but I wanted something completely different. 
I need healthy dinner ideas for next week as I am completely back on the wagon 100% doing it properly next week.


----------



## ricschick

ive decided to have maggi garlic chicken in a bag with new potatoes and salad.


----------



## choc

mmmm sounds lush.


----------



## Koromaru

Hi girls! I won't you won't mind me joining. I haven't lost a single pound since my son's birth. I need a kick in the butt


----------



## choc

welcome, you've come to the right place!


----------



## zzypeg

Hi koromaru...welcome!!
well ladies..haven't been on here in a couple of days..that lot on facebook have kept me busy..lol!! had a mega binge on some butter popcorn yesterday and some sweets and a massive mound of mash..lol..today been not too bad..am sticking exactly to 1200 cals (give or take) although I did have 6 biscuits earlier, I am only having chicken salad for tea. DH is out for the evening so the sweet box will be staying in the cupboard! what has everyone done today? I had work this morning then we went to the clinic to get mrs madam weighed! she is 19lb 8oz now and is on the 91st centile for height..she is going to be a tall girl. she has stayed on the 75th for weight and although i think she has a huge head, she is only on the 50th centile for that..lol! I am currently messaging a girl on netmums..she is the same age as me and lives nearby..I am so bored when I have days off, the weather is nice and none of my 3 (yes only 3) friends aren't about! I don't think you need alot of friends..it gets too complicated, I think it's just nice to have associates, then no ones feelings get hurt and you aren't really committed to too much. but I do think it's nice to have just a few that you can trust and talk to about everything xxxx


----------



## choc

I have done SO badly, I feel so gutted that I am losing will power after all this time. I mustn't lose it, don't let me! I just ate such a huge meal that I have indigestion. I will have gained again tomorrow, 2lb I reckon. Fuck!


----------



## zzypeg

looks like we are in the same boat choc..I can't believe I have managed to lose so much weight with the way I am going now..I think I have gained 2lb too..dreading the morning xxx


----------



## choc

In the nicest possible way, i'm glad someone is the same as me! Makes me feel like less of a failure. Lets make a pact to do really good next week. We should report back to each other every evening with what we have eaten so that we are accountable! What do you think?


----------



## zzypeg

sounds good to me..I was on track today but have just found a bag of cadbury mis-shapes from the factory shop in the cupboard..oh dear a chocolate craving has now made me feel quite ill..so that's a plan we shall be keeping an eye on each other next week...:friends: xxx


----------



## choc

Brilliant, its a deal! :flower: I'm going to London for another birthday treat tomorrow til saturday, so I'll be starting properly on Sunday. Hopefully we'll feel better about weigh in this time next week!


----------



## Pixelle

Thank you for the welcome, ladies :flower:

Well, I've done well so far! I know it's only day two :lol: but I'm proud of myself for deciding to do something about it.

I weighed myself on the Wii yesterday :shock: I had a massive shock. I put on 1.5 stone in 7 months :cry:

But, I'm going to bloody lose it and more! I'm writing down everything I eat, so that I can keep track and not cheat! :lol:

That maggi chicken stuff is lovely! And not tooooo bad, either...bonus!

I had some horrible weight watchers meal tonight, but it did fill me up so I guess it did its job! :lol:


----------



## zzypeg

Pixelle...you are right, the first step is to try to do something about it and not be indenial..and weight watchers hot pot is lovely...

Choc..you are worse than me for dragging out your birthday..lol have a nice time xxxx


----------



## choc

Ha ha I know! its my friends fault not mine!
well done pixelle, have you tried myfitnesspal. Com? its great for tracking your food and calories.


----------



## choc

Well it wasn't as bad as I thought, I managed to stay the same thank god, no idea how!
Going out for dinner tonight but will try to make the best choices I can.

No one else weighed in yet?


----------



## zzypeg

morning all...god choc i am really glad you stayed the same as I was going to feel really bad after last night as I have lost just under 0.5lb ...absolutley riduculous and would baffle madical science as I have eaten so badly this week!! seriously binge fest 2011. Choc..we must stay on our pact though..we aren't off the hook..lol! are we friends on MFP? my name is camilles...add me xxx


----------



## choc

Thank god we both have done ok! Could catch up with us next week though if we aren't careful. I haven't been on mfp for 2 weeks but I will start again on sunday. I've sent you a friend request, I'm MrsLg on there. Definitely stay on the pact.


----------



## ricschick

morning ladies well managed to lose 0.5lbs:happydance: so pleased with that any lose at this stage is good i think so only 1lb togo!!! til im 10stone!!!!! cant believe ive nearly lost a stone and a half! ive amazed myself!
weldone girls!!! will all be good together next week!!!:thumbup:


----------



## choc

Brilliant ricschick, well done! Join us next week on being super good and checking in with what we've eaten every night.


----------



## ricschick

ive sent you 2 requests x


----------



## choc

I've accepted you! I'll start using mfp again from sunday!


----------



## zzypeg

hi everyone...well done!! I have accepted all friend requests on MFP...my diary is public so you can check up on me ..lol!
Choc...you are very illusive...we don't even know your name and your MFP username gives us no more insight..are you on facebook?? stop hiding behind that cake..lol xxxxx


----------



## M0M2B

I just lost 30 lbs over the last 6 months to help me conceive! 
I tried to do it on my own using calorie counters @ sparkpeople, but I finally ended up just getting a PT at my gym to kick my butt into shape.
I'm not sure exactly what I was doing wrong, but I think I needed to mix it up with weights and cardio alternating more. I was getting stuck in a routine where I was always taking spinning classes or always on the elliptical. My trainer says your body just gets used to that and plateaus. Has anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## zzypeg

hi mom2b welcome thanks for joining us....well done on your weight loss that's fab!! some of us use the calorie counter on my fitness pal, they are great aren't they-takes the guess work out and you actually loose weight!! really sorry on the Gym front though my dear...I have no idea I only do Wii Fit and walking gor exercise xxx


----------



## choc

Hi zz, no ones ever called me elusive before! My names Gemma, I'll try and attach a picture of me and Aidan. I never really spoke and made friends with people on the internet before so was a bit wary. Not so much now though we have all got to know each other! I will try to remember to use everyones real names too!
 



Attached Files:







me and aidan.jpg
File size: 68.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## choc

Forgot to say I'm not on facebook, much to everyone I know's annoyance!


----------



## zzypeg

hooray..Gemma! and a pretty thing you are too..now you have revealed yourself i can reveal that I am a hairy biker called barry who wears a string vest and stained Y fronts...lol!! No I am as I seem in my photo! did you have a nice weekend? xxx


----------



## choc

I quite liked the sound of Barry!
Fab weekend thanks, London was great, lovely food and champagne! Very tired now though. What did you get up to?


----------



## ricschick

woohoo we finally have a face and a name!!! its so nice to see who we have been talking too!!!!
been naughty this weekend we had a bbq on friday and i stuffed my face! but ate better yesterday! and had seabass and rice for dinner which my SIL made for me. not to bad today either about to have a roast but thats as bad as it has gotten. x


----------



## choc

Thanks ricschick! You've done well with the food, my actual food today hasn't been healthy but I have only gone 117 over calories. Its because I hadn't been shopping so had to have bread and crisps for lunch! 
I'm all sorted for the rest of the week and being good though! I'm back to work on wednesday, noooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## zzypeg

Nooooo....don't go back to work!!! is that lunch not a crisp sandwich?? lol!! Are we starting that pact from monday..coz I have been naughty and plan on being so until I go to bed tonight! I have been to the shop and got doritos as my "final supper" before we are strict again! and I am having beans on toast later too PAH!!! this weekend has been a bit pants...worked for 2 hours yesterday visited the nan, great nan then home for TV watching. Church this morning and then lunch at MIL..very cold and rainy today so we have just chilled out xxxxx


----------



## choc

I still keep forgetting to use real names! Yeah I suppose it was a crisp sandwich! Lol! I so don't want to go back to work, and will have to work in my evenings too so won't be on here as much I'm afraid. Camilla enjoy your last supper!!
Tomorrow I am planning on having ready brek, prawn risotto and maybe meatloaf from blw cookbook.


----------



## choc

Morning, so pact starts today, hope we are prepared!


----------



## ricschick

yes starts today i need to be good!! pigged out yesterday on ice cream and cake so back on it today BIG TIME! started the day with weetabix!! have a splitting headache today tho!! thats probably due to the cake i ate before i went to bed lol


----------



## zzypeg

morning all...yes ...been good so far and have planned dinner...so fingers crossed........just to let you all know though I am going to the cinemas on wednesday evening and will be having KFC and pringles and shit!! but I am going to do lots of Wii fit and not eat much all day for a bit of damage limitation!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Glad all going well so far, we will let you off Wednesday! what film are you seeing? 
I had my ready brek and risotto for lunch. Meatloaf for dinner with some skinny mash. Bought loads of fruit so will have that for pudding!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hi everyone!

Sorry I have been a bit MIA this last week, it's been pretty busy!!! I did weigh in on friday and lost 2lbs so was happy with that!! Hope you're all doing ok, I promise to visit here more often!!!


----------



## ricschick

well still on track for the day ive had weetabix and a dairylea sandwich and im having shepherds pie for dinner! x


----------



## zzypeg

Well done Allie..you are putting me to shame!! It's really died down in here lately...but we are still here..don't you go leaving me! I have got chicken breast with peri peri stuff on it with salad and some jerseys for tea. I had noodles and salad for lunch! Choc..what's this skinny mash? xxxx


----------



## choc

Well done girls, well done Allie!
In my skinny mash I use half fat creme fraiche with only a little tiny bit of butter instead of lots of butter and milk.


----------



## zzypeg

ahhh..I see...I use can't believe its not butter light and skimmed milk! can't really call it skinny though as I fill up half a plate with it!! I love mash soooooooo much. my favorite is pea mash-heaps of peas mixed in with the mash. are you making th ost of your last couple of days choc? what job do you do? are you going back full or part time?

anwers on a postcard please...lol xxxx


----------



## choc

Mash is my absolute fave too, I love it!
I am trying to make the most of it but I am having to do work to prepare in advance! I am a teacher and am going back part time, 2 and a half days a week. Until the summer holidays I am going back to teach a year group I haven't taught for 4 years so am a bit rusty and nervous! In September I will be going back to teach reception where I can do it with my eyes closed so I am looking forward to that more.
I haven't even started back yet but all my evenings are spent working.


----------



## babyfromgod

I am feeling so crap, i just ate so much rubbish, crisps, biscuits and ice cream! It's MIL's fault lol, she came to stay with us this weekend and she did a whole lot of grocery shopping and brought too much junk food. I am about to throw the rest away coz i have no self control. I do so well when we have bare cupboards.

I have a question for everyone, do you use skim milk and brown bread or use regular milk and white bread?? 

I find i lose weight fine on white bread and blue milk and don't feel so deprived, also blue milk seems to keep me full for longer. I know white bread isn't very nutritious but i only have it at lunch and it tastes so much better. I usually have weetabix for breakfast so i am having some wholegrains.


----------



## BabyKerslake

Hi All,

Can I join please? 

Currently 12 stone 10.5 pounds and wishing (and dreaming) of losing over 2 stone very soon and getting back down to my pre-pregnancy weight of 10 stone 7! 

I need a miracle! 

x


----------



## zzypeg

hi..welcome...of course you can join as long as you like a good ol natter..lol!! We weigh in on a friday and share our losses..it's really friendly and noone will ever judge you. infact if you look back at some of the posts you will actually see that we do alot of confessing about eating junk..and some months we have slower losses than others! Most of use My Fitness Pal to count calories and log out exercises for the day..I have found that it is the secret to my success. 

A little about me...My name is Camilla and I am 27, I have 1 daughter, Yvaine who is 8.5 months old. when I fell pregnant I weighed about 11 stone and was intending, that January to loose weight. however, after a bout of the flu stopping me from starting my diet, on 15th January 2010 I found out I was pregnant....so that put a stop to loosing weight!! lol!! My goal was to loose 2 stone, which I have now done, but I would like to loose another 7lb..to feel completley comfortable. I am struggling with will power at the moment having met my goal and so the last bit is being a very slow process..but I would like to loose it by mid july...so I suppose I better stop slacking off as it's rapidly approaching...anyway so that's me 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## BabyKerslake

zzypeg said:


> A little about me...My name is Camilla and I am 27, I have 1 daughter, Yvaine who is 8.5 months old. when I fell pregnant I weighed about 11 stone and was intending, that January to loose weight. however, after a bout of the flu stopping me from starting my diet, on 15th January 2010 I found out I was pregnant....so that put a stop to loosing weight!! lol!! My goal was to loose 2 stone, which I have now done, but I would like to loose another 7lb..to feel completley comfortable. I am struggling with will power at the moment having met my goal and so the last bit is being a very slow process..but I would like to loose it by mid july...so I suppose I better stop slacking off as it's rapidly approaching...anyway so that's me
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

Thank you for the warm welcome. I too am 27 and have a Son who is 8.5 months old O:)

I always said I wanted to lose it by the time he got to 9 months but with that rapidly approaching I know it's not going to happen. 

I have lost 7 pound in the last 2 months which is good but get so dispondate with it all and can't stop eating! Get depressed that I have so far to go! 

x


----------



## zzypeg

BabyKerslake said:


> zzypeg said:
> 
> 
> A little about me...My name is Camilla and I am 27, I have 1 daughter, Yvaine who is 8.5 months old. when I fell pregnant I weighed about 11 stone and was intending, that January to loose weight. however, after a bout of the flu stopping me from starting my diet, on 15th January 2010 I found out I was pregnant....so that put a stop to loosing weight!! lol!! My goal was to loose 2 stone, which I have now done, but I would like to loose another 7lb..to feel completley comfortable. I am struggling with will power at the moment having met my goal and so the last bit is being a very slow process..but I would like to loose it by mid july...so I suppose I better stop slacking off as it's rapidly approaching...anyway so that's me
> 
> xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome. I* too am 27 and have a Son who is 8.5 months old *
> 
> I always said I wanted to lose it by the time he got to 9 months but with that rapidly approaching I know it's not going to happen.
> 
> I have lost 7 pound in the last 2 months which is good but get so dispondate with it all and can't stop eating! Get depressed that I have so far to go!
> 
> xClick to expand...

what a coincidence lol! what day was your LO born on? Yvaine is 23rd September xxxx


----------



## BabyKerslake

[/QUOTE]

what a coincidence lol! what day was your LO born on? Yvaine is 23rd September xxxx[/QUOTE]

Not far but Ol was born 18th September x


----------



## choc

Welcome BabyKerslake, I'm Gemma. 7lb loss is good, well done! I also recommend signing up to myfitnesspal.com, it makes eating better so much easier!


----------



## BabyKerslake

Apparently I already have an account with myfitnesspal.com! Time to resurect it!


----------



## ricschick

Welcome BabyKerslake im claire! im 27 too, i have 4 children original goal was to lose 20lbs which im 1lb away from to get me to 10stone you will do it hun once you get in the swing of it it will fall off!! xx

sorry girls ive been naughty today df fault tho ofcourse ive had kfc but only one piece of chicken fries and beans. but still under cals at the moment.
df is going away tomorrow:cry: he has to go to bulgaria for work and wont be home til monday! on the plus side he will earn good out of it but i hate it when he goes away i feel like i have no end to my day as i look forward to him getting in from work, the MIL is coming to stay with me while he is away as that makes df feel better as he worries about us bless!! its annoying as he doesnt want to go either but work is paying for everything so roll on monday!!!!!


----------



## choc

Ah thats rubbish Claire. I know what you mean about them getting in from work and the end of the day! I start counting down from about 5pm as I am usually knackered by then! DH gets in at 6 then takes over with Aidan and does bath and bedtime. I don't get to relax though cos thats when I start the dinner!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hello! welcome Babykerslake!!!
I'm Allie, far too old to mention!! and Holly is 7 months, I'm a flake at losing weight, I do great for a few weeks then fade away to the land of fat food!!!


----------



## mikaylasmommy

I would love to join if that's ok! Unfortunately, I do not have any living children, but delivered my stillborn daughter Mikayla last May 24 at 35w3d and just had a MC yesterday. :(

I gained a ridiculous amount of weight with Mikayla as I was deemed high risk and had placenta previa and have hardly lost ANY of the weight. I am a total emotional eater and had a really difficult pregnancy with her as I was told to stay off my feet as much as possible. Not to mention DH was away with the Army and I just ate and ate and eventually gained 50+ pounds! But I'm rambling now.

Where do we add our weigh-ins and goals? Do we post our progress in this thread? In any case, I'll just say my goals here:

I am currently... _drumroll...._ 173 pounds and my goal weight is to weigh 130.

Any help would be SO much appreciated as I would just love to lose weight (biggest priority among a few others) before TTC.

Thanks in advance!! xx


----------



## Koromaru

*sigh* this week I gained 4 pounds. :cry:


----------



## ricschick

hi and welcome Mikaylasmommy im so sorry to hear that! we are all here to support eachother over anything and hopefully lose a few pounds along the way! we all use myfitnesspal.com which works out for you how many cals you need to eat in the day and it works out a steady amount to lose per week its really helped me i never thought id loose but its really worked for me! i hope your ok xxx


----------



## ricschick

well took df to the airport this morning at 3.30am so am knackered now so will be going to bed when the kiddies go up looking forward to that! been good food wise and should come in just under cals! need to drink more tho! how is everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## mikaylasmommy

ricschick said:


> hi and welcome Mikaylasmommy im so sorry to hear that! we are all here to support eachother over anything and hopefully lose a few pounds along the way! we all use myfitnesspal.com which works out for you how many cals you need to eat in the day and it works out a steady amount to lose per week its really helped me i never thought id loose but its really worked for me! i hope your ok xxx

Thank you so much for your response. I'm so excited to get started.

Today was supposed to be my first day trying to cut back on calories, but unfortunately, I started my morning a bit badly. I caved and got my usual Zebra mocha from Starbucks. I did make it Nonfat, though, so that's something right? :winkwink: Salad and fruit only for the rest of the day!

My sister and I want to take a nice long walk later today along the strand. I don't want to overdo it since I just had a MC a few days ago, but getting out of the house will be nice. 

Hope you ladies are doing well today.


----------



## choc

Welcome mikaylasmummy, sorry for your losses, so sad to hear :hugs:.
You will do fine with the weightloss, I agree that myfitnesspal is a life saver. My calorie allowance is 1200 and more if I do excercise.

Don't worry Koromaru, we've all been there! What did you eat? Can you make changes next week?

If any of you are using myfitnesspal I just wanted to share how I use it, I don't log my food after I've eaten it, I fill it in the night before with the food I plan to eat and then I can make allowances for a treat or can change my portion sizes to fit into my calorie allowance. then I keep within my allowance before it is too late!

I have been ok today, first day back at work but only the afternoon. Tomorrow will be harder as it is all day, and lots of cakes floating around there!


----------



## Deutschette

Hi all, I would like to join you! I'm Jessica, age 22 and have a gorgeous daughter named Lena who just turned 7 weeks old last Sunday. Before I fell pregnant, I was roughly 152 lbs and was 205lbs at 39 weeks. :blush: When I met my OH, I was 139 lbs, so I would like to get back down to that weight by the time my LO is 9 months old.

I weighed 2 weeks ago and was 161 lbs (much to my surprise), so as of 5 weeks post-pregnancy, I had lost 44 lbs, and have 22 lbs to go before I'm down to the weight I was when I met my OH. Now that my appetite is slowly starting to come back, I will definitely need support from you girlies! :thumbup: (Hubby is no help because he is responsible for the shopping and tends to buy mostly junk! :haha:)


----------



## choc

Welcome Deutschette, great loss so far! 22lb is completely doable, thats how much I have lost since the end of January/beginning of feb. I have lost 1 - 2 lb per week.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

mikaylasmommy said:


> I would love to join if that's ok! Unfortunately, I do not have any living children, but delivered my stillborn daughter Mikayla last May 24 at 35w3d and just had a MC yesterday. :(
> 
> I gained a ridiculous amount of weight with Mikayla as I was deemed high risk and had placenta previa and have hardly lost ANY of the weight. I am a total emotional eater and had a really difficult pregnancy with her as I was told to stay off my feet as much as possible. Not to mention DH was away with the Army and I just ate and ate and eventually gained 50+ pounds! But I'm rambling now.
> 
> Where do we add our weigh-ins and goals? Do we post our progress in this thread? In any case, I'll just say my goals here:
> 
> I am currently... _drumroll...._ 173 pounds and my goal weight is to weigh 130.
> 
> Any help would be SO much appreciated as I would just love to lose weight (biggest priority among a few others) before TTC.
> 
> Thanks in advance!! xx

:hi: Hello! Welcome!! So sorry for your losses honey! We'll be here to help you and support you in your weight loss journey and hopefully beyond!!! xx



Koromaru said:


> *sigh* this week I gained 4 pounds. :cry:

Ah hun, be strong!!!! You can do it!!




choc said:


> Welcome mikaylasmummy, sorry for your losses, so sad to hear :hugs:.
> You will do fine with the weightloss, I agree that myfitnesspal is a life saver. My calorie allowance is 1200 and more if I do excercise.
> 
> Don't worry Koromaru, we've all been there! What did you eat? Can you make changes next week?
> 
> If any of you are using myfitnesspal I just wanted to share how I use it, I don't log my food after I've eaten it, I fill it in the night before with the food I plan to eat and then I can make allowances for a treat or can change my portion sizes to fit into my calorie allowance. then I keep within my allowance before it is too late!
> 
> I have been ok today, first day back at work but only the afternoon. Tomorrow will be harder as it is all day, and lots of cakes floating around there!

Oh honey, sorry, I didn't realise that today was the day!! How did you find it? hope tomorrow goes well!! avoid the cake!!!! xx



Deutschette said:


> Hi all, I would like to join you! I'm Jessica, age 22 and have a gorgeous daughter named Lena who just turned 7 weeks old last Sunday. Before I fell pregnant, I was roughly 152 lbs and was 205lbs at 39 weeks. :blush: When I met my OH, I was 139 lbs, so I would like to get back down to that weight by the time my LO is 9 months old.
> 
> I weighed 2 weeks ago and was 161 lbs (much to my surprise), so as of 5 weeks post-pregnancy, I had lost 44 lbs, and have 22 lbs to go before I'm down to the weight I was when I met my OH. Now that my appetite is slowly starting to come back, I will definitely need support from you girlies! :thumbup: (Hubby is no help because he is responsible for the shopping and tends to buy mostly junk! :haha:)

Hello!! Welcome!! :hi: we shall be here to support you!! xx


----------



## zzypeg

Hi ladies......How are we all, haven't been on yesterday....so WELCOME NEWBIES!!! good luck and you are cool for joining this thread!! 

I can't weigh this week........pooo pants!! My TV is broken and won't switch on sooooo I can't use my Wii! It's soooo lonely without a TV...I keep going to turn it on and then remember...I miss come dine with me..lol! DH is going to take it down and strip it down and fix it as we think we know the problem from looking in some geek forums..lol..very handy DH being an engineer..he can apply his skills to most things that need fixing! 

last night we went to cinemas..saw Hangover 2 was quite funny..left MIL with a radio and a pile of books..lol! was naughty and had a macdonalds and ben and jerrys FroYo and sweets and pringles...so maybe it's best that I don't weigh! 

so as usual my friend has let me down..........so a day off and bored..bought LO a ball pit yesterday so she is enjoying that- selecting different balls and bashing them together then swapping them for different ones lol!

think we will go for a walk later if the weather holds out xxxxxx


----------



## xannekex

Hello girls, 
Can I please join you? 
I have a 3.5 year old and an almost 4 month old and really really need some motivation to loose the extra stones I have been carrying around!
Not sure how much I weigh as no scales yet! But I was a size 8 before pregnancy and now im currently a 14. I just want to be able to wear my clothes again!!!!!x


----------



## ricschick

oh no zz that must be horrible not having the telly for company!! how annoying! hopefully dh can fix it!

welcome xannekex!!

well weigh in tomorrow girls, to the newbies we weigh in on a friday every week. hows everyone feeling about it? im not feeling too bad hopefully no gain!! been good today and im having your fav zz toad in the hole!!! yummy!!! whats everyone else having?


----------



## choc

Hi everyone, welcome anneke! I've been good again today and avoided all cakes at work.
Allie. it hasn't been too bad, Aidan ok but he won't touch a drop of milk when he is there which worries me a little.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey lovelies!!!

Well, I am so bad, I ate a load of 'tangfastics' at work today, to the point where I felt utterly sick!!! So not good!!! So weigh in day tomorrow could be an issue!!

Ah Choc, how long is he there for? do they do BLW there? Holly's nursery is fab for BLW and milk too, maybe he needs to get a little more used to it first?


----------



## brunette&bubs

just got back from vacation were i ate like a big fat piggy 
thought id surely gained 5 pounds but was surprised when i weighed myself this morning and only gained 1.
back to healthy eating now!


----------



## choc

He is at a childminders, and she is doing blw with him, he is eating his solids but not as much as at home. At the moment he has only done half days so its only been 1 bottle he has missed, but tomorrow he is there all day so it will be 2 bottles. If he refuses both then he won't have any milk from 7 in the morning til bedtime! 
His top teeth are cutting too so I'm sure this doesn't help. he has also decided to wake up at 3am, 4am, 5am, 6am and on and off til 6.30/7. Just what you want when you are going back to work!!

I've been good with food so hoping for 1lb loss tomorrow. Hope I have time to weigh in before work!


----------



## ricschick

welcome back b&b glad you had a lovely time and brillant that you only gained a pound! where did you go?

im sure aidan will get used to it hun hes probably off his milk just because its all new and different.
mrs m im sure all the walking you do at work would have burned off the sweeties!
been good today weigh in tomorrow!!


----------



## brunette&bubs

we went to the rocky mountains in colorado.

i literally felt like shit when i was there, i felt so bloated. maybe it was the altitude.


----------



## ricschick

well drum roll please..................................................i now weigh 9stone 13.5!!!!! so officially under 10stone!!! so ive lost 1.5lbs this week!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BabyKerslake

Ah that's fab. 

I found that I already had an account with myfitnesspal and when I put in my new weight I found that I had lost a kg! lol. 

However, weighed on Wednesday and found that I have put on 2.5 pound of the 7 pound lost BUT it was my star week and as such I hope to have shed that when I weigh in again next Wednesday. If I have put on 2.5 pounds then believe me it's the result of a couple of weeks and not just the one! lol. 

x


----------



## choc

Hey Claire that's fab, well done you! I lost 1lb which is ok.


----------



## xannekex

Thanks for having me!
I shall have to buy some scales at the weekend and weight myself! aghhh moment of truth, Im scared to!!x


----------



## ricschick

my new goal i think will be to get to 9 & a half stone! and then see how i feel! but iam so much happier now and am coming to terms with the fact my body will never be the same as it was 7years ago but it has given me 4 beautiful children and it could be worse lol 

whats for dinner?


----------



## lily123

Hello :wave:
May i come in? My daughter's nearly 13 months but i still haven't lost my baby weight :(
Before pregnancy with my daughter, i weighed 9st, i jumped up to 11st 5lbs whilst i was pregnant, and i now weigh 11st 1 :cry:

I just want to get back to my size 8-10 clothes, as at the moment i'm a size 14 (12 only occassionally)

I've started a meal replacement diet (yesterday :blush:) and so far it's going well!
My goal is to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight! It's a bit of a tall order, but i've GOT to do it!

xxxx


----------



## choc

Welcome Lily! Good luck with your meal replacements, I couldn't do it!

Claire I think that will be my new goal too. How tall are you? Think we weigh about the same at the moment, I'm about 9stone 12.

Ps, pizza, chips and mayo for tea! whoops!


----------



## babyfromgod

Welcome to all the newbies :flower: I am super happy today as i found out i will very likely only be going back to work part time and also OH agreed to TTC #2 in October rather than June next year. I also lost 1lb this week :happydance: Even more reason to get to my goal weight as we agreed i need to lose another 10kg by then which is achievable


----------



## ricschick

im 5ft 1 im a shortie lol

babyfromgod what a good day you had lol and how exciting about ttc no2!!!! welldone on the weight-loss hun!


----------



## choc

Hi babyfromgod, congrats on ttc early!! And the 1lb loss!

Hope everyone is having a good saturday!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow you girlies are doing great!!! I've lost 3 lbs...not sure what's happening there =/

Just wanted to pop in :) Abbey has finally cut her first tooth and the 2nd is on the way!


----------



## choc

Hey plb good to see you! Love your scan pic! 
Hope Abbey is coping with the teething. The bottom 2 were ok for Aidan, we hardly noticed, but these top 2 are a frigging nightmare! We are so sleep deprived its unbelievable!

You be careful with that weightloss mrs, you need the cals!
Is it Beths birthday today? Happy Birthday if it is!


----------



## zzypeg

hey ladies..had a few days off..oops!! Hey brandy...glad you are well did I read on FB your back in US now? hope your feeling well!!

Claire...OMG well done..you well and truly beat me!! yey for you...I have been very naughty really, my eating hasn't been so bad but the lack of exercise means I think it has caught up with me!! I am, really going to try hard this week though..I say it every week, but I am going to dig the will power back out the cupborad!! 

Hey newbies..welcome aboard.
anyhoo I will be back later on my lovelies xxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

How did we all do over the weekend then? I wasn't too bad. Did go over my calories a little but not massively. Camilla, MFP keeps telling me how long you haven't logged in for! Get back to it girl!
I'm hoping for another 1lb loss this week.


----------



## ricschick

i was a little naughty this weekend but am back to it today but i need to drink more im slipping on that!!! drink drink drink claire!!!!!!


----------



## choc

Yeah I'm not doing great with the drinking either, must do better!!


----------



## babyfromgod

My LO is currently getting one of his top teeth, it looks sooo sore yet he is still slleping through the night :saywhat:

My parent's came over for tea last night and i made some yummy homemade pizza's. Had 4 slices ooops and mum made a plum crumble with ice cream, it was so amazing but have been back on track today. I want to get back into exercising but am too scared to go walking with all these earthquakes we keep having :growlmad:


----------



## ricschick

my jamies the same teething doesnt seem to bother him his 2 front teeth have just come through and he hardly noticed lol

i find little treats on a weekly basis are fine as you will average it out over the week!

on my second pint of squash am aiming for 5 pints today thats loads for me!!


----------



## ricschick

2 weeks til we go on holiday and 2 weeks til emmas bday!! woohoo!!


----------



## ricschick

my baby is a 11months old today cant believe it where has the time gone!


----------



## zzypeg

weekend was a bit poo food wise I am afraid....no gemma, I have been naughy this week and not logged into MFP..

How did the return to work go?? xxxx


----------



## mikaylasmommy

Hey ladies,

Didn't start off my first week too well, but I am determined to have a good week this week.

Started Turbo Fire yesterday which was intense! Woke up some muscles that were in a sad hibernation for over a year. It seems fun and the results on Youtube are incredible so I plan on continuing it.

I took all of your advice and started using My Fitness Pal so once I start shedding a few pounds, I'll be sure to add a ticker to my sig.

Thanks for the welcome and hope you all have a great week! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Did you miss me? I'm back and fatter than ever!


----------



## ricschick

welcome back bb!!!!!!!!!!!

df is coming home today!! THANK GOODNESS!! cant wait.x


----------



## fatburnquest

Theres a fitness gorup my girlfriend goes to for post natal women. She says its amazing. Its in Derby!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep it was Beths bday on the 12th! Thanks choc :)

Nope, Camilla..not back in the US yet, but we're close..we are gonna buy our tickets today :happydance: will be flying back in early August. I wish we could go sooner..but prices are soooo high for any sooner. 

:hugs: to you all..I've missed yall!!!


----------



## choc

camilla it went ok thanks. I've settled back into it well and Aidan is Ok but teething so badly that he is quite grumpy at child minders and won't drink any milk at all. Hopefully this week will be better!


----------



## choc

Morning girls, hope we all had a good night? Aidan is still teething horribly so we are having the worst nights ever. He has also started pulling himself up on everything, including in his cot, so sleep is a thing of the past! I can't leave him alone for a bloody second either!


----------



## choc

Hey welcome back bb! I must have missed your post earlier! How are you?


----------



## ricschick

ah sorry your having crap nights choc did you move this cot level down? ah i hope his teeth come through soon hun dose him with calpol maybe hopefully he may get some more sleep bless him!

df is home!! thank goodness and he is 8lbs lighter from being away he worked so hard 15hours a day! and ive been good too so will see on friday altho i think i may stay the same as i have been weighing myself and it doesnt seem to be moving lol. whats everyone upto today? x


----------



## brunettebimbo

choc said:


> Morning girls, hope we all had a good night? Aidan is still teething horribly so we are having the worst nights ever. He has also started pulling himself up on everything, including in his cot, so sleep is a thing of the past! I can't leave him alone for a bloody second either!


Seems like we are having nights like you too! Hourly last night.

I'm good, getting fatter though! My willpower has run away with all the crap that's been going on.


You ok? :)


----------



## babyfromgod

Welcome back bb. I finally got off my arse and went for a walk today so the scales better be kind to me tomorrow. I need to lose this weight or baby making will get delayed. I've got 15 weeks to lose 9.2 kilos (20lbs), does that sound realistic?

I start back at work in 2 weeks so am going to have all the food at work to resist!. Lucky it is only 3 days a week.


----------



## ricschick

thats definately do-able ive lost on average 1-2lbs a week! so yep if i can do it you can do it!!


----------



## ricschick

had my haircut today which was nice but i was a little cheesed off as when they were washing my hair they said do you want some treatment on it so i said yeah whatever, id already gottne 50% off my haircut for being a first time customer so was expecting to pay £25 and when i came to pay they said it would be £40.50 because i had the treatment!:grr: now they never said it would anything but stupid as iam i never said anything but i did email them to say about it but i was quite polite in the email as ive got an eyelash tint booked in lol dont want to piss them off lol altho i might book it somewhere else now! hate it when that happens as i thought i was getting a good deal!:growlmad:


----------



## choc

brunettebimbo said:


> choc said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls, hope we all had a good night? Aidan is still teething horribly so we are having the worst nights ever. He has also started pulling himself up on everything, including in his cot, so sleep is a thing of the past! I can't leave him alone for a bloody second either!
> 
> 
> Seems like we are having nights like you too! Hourly last night.
> 
> I'm good, getting fatter though! My willpower has run away with all the crap that's been going on.
> 
> 
> You ok? :)Click to expand...

Yeah I'm ok thanks, apart from lack of sleep! We had anight of hourly wake ups too, bloody horrible isn't it. Are you at work yet?
I understand about the eating when you are stressed and tired, its hard to be good.


----------



## ricschick

weigh in today girls where are you all???

ive weighed in and ive stayed the same but im happy with that so still 9st 13! smallest ive been for years!!!!!


----------



## ricschick

wheres kitty and peanut?


----------



## choc

Sorry you were all alone this morning Claire! I weighed in but didn't have time to post before work. I lost 2lb and an well happy. 9 stone 10 now! Don't know where the others are, some haven't weighed in for months.


----------



## ricschick

weldone choc you must be so chuffed!!!!


----------



## choc

I am chuffed yeah! Thanks! It feels good!


----------



## zzypeg

hello ladies..........soooooo sorry I haven't been in very much lately..I started my new job this week and I am adjusting to being a working mum!! but I will try and stay in touch more! I haven't been able to weigh again coz of the TV not working still...therefore the wii won't work! I feel like I have gained at least 3lb though despite being not too bad this week. working has that benefit esp as I am working in prisons and when I am not in there I am in a van..although they have told me that one prison they go to, they get a Mc D's on the way..so maybe I will have to treat myself if I am on that shift and it's not a very sedentry job anyway due to lifting boxes and standing! What has everyone been done. Hope your hair looks good claire...If you lived nearer, I would tint your lashes for free xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Hi camilla, hope work is going ok? I'm still adjusting myself so know how you feel.


----------



## mikaylasmommy

I've lost 6 pounds since 6/6 (this was the day I had the m/c) which is good... Was a little bad the last day or two though. I gave in and had a mocha at Starbucks and also had some fried, delicious Filipino food yesterday for dinner. Oh well... =/

This next week is going to be a good one, I can feel it! Hope you ladies are doing well. :)


----------



## babyfromgod

Sorry i forgot to post my weigh in yesterday. I lost 1.3 lbs this week which is ok. I was a bit naughty today and had some creamed rice and a piece of bread with cream cheese sprinkled with sugar which i didn't need but i was craving something sweet. I'm getting bored of the food i'm eating so i'm off to google some new breakfast and lunch ideas. I'm making low fat macaroni cheese for tea, but MIL is staying this weekend so will be having takeaways tomorrow. I will stick to a smallish portion.

I have seen Kitty and Peanut on some other threads but whenever i PM Kitty about the updating the weight loss she doesn't reply

Well done on the loss girls


----------



## aliss

1.3lbs is great and reasonable :)

No weight loss for me in the past few months, I think I've found my body's "natural" weight around 129ish lbs, so now I'm working on ramping up the fitness and improving composition :)


----------



## brunette&bubs

I have an appt. to get my thyroid checked since i'm 7 pounds below my pre-pregnancy weight and while BFing its been an issue.
Sometimes I feel famished even after I eat a big meal.

Although I like the weight I'm at right now I have to come to terms that this is not healthy for me until I finish BFing... (which I want to continue for another 8 mos.)


----------



## choc

Aliss how tall are you? Is 129lb about 9 stone 3/4lb? I am wondering wht my next goal could be as I've just met my third goal!


----------



## choc

Ps, happy birthday Alex!


----------



## aliss

choc said:


> Aliss how tall are you? Is 129lb about 9 stone 3/4lb? I am wondering wht my next goal could be as I've just met my third goal!

I'm 5'5 and thanks for the birthday wishes!!! :) 129 is quite reasonable for my height.


----------



## choc

I'm 5' 9 so a little taller I'm 135 lb at the moment. I reckon I'll get to a natural weight like you have soon. Hope I can lose a little more though!


----------



## aliss

This is just my semi-educated opinion but if you are still unhappy with 5'9 and 135lbs, your issue is body composition and not the scale - at that height/weight you are nearly underweight which means you don't have enough muscle mass to support your frame. 

I was once 110lbs at 5'5 and yet I look a lot better at nearly 130lbs after weight lifting for 5 years. 

I will give you an example. This is BSN sponsored figure model Jennifer Nicole Lee (who btw has 3 kids) and is 5'9 and 135lbs. As you can see, she has a higher proportion of muscle mass and a lower body fat (she lifts lots of weights rather than dieting and cardio). You couldn't possibly lose another 10 off that!

https://www.healthylivingnyc.com/includes/resize_article_photo.php?articleid=304


----------



## choc

I see what you mean. I an happy with most of my body except my tummy which still has overhang I thought I needed to lose more off there before I could start toning it, is that wrong? Should I now maintain my weight and work on toning my flabby belly?

Under my boobs is a nice size, I haven't measured it but it looks good but as you go down to my tummy I get wider!


----------



## aliss

choc said:


> I see what you mean. I an happy with most of my body except my tummy which still has overhang I thought I needed to lose more off there before I could start toning it, is that wrong? Should I now maintain my weight and work on toning my flabby belly?
> 
> Under my boobs is a nice size, I haven't measured it but it looks good but as you go down to my tummy I get wider!

At your weight and height, your "flabby belly" is likely the result of streched abdominals from pregnancy (I have those too) and a lack of overall muscle mass in the abdominal area, rather than "fat" itself.

I would recommend a good strength training program along with a reasonable amount of food (not 'fat loss" calories but just a solid amount around 1800 calories (if BF then add in the extra) and be consistent! It takes time. But losing even more body fat can't bring out abdominal muscle mass that doesn't exist.

I have had a 6 pack at 125lbs and no abs at 110lbs, it's all about muscle mass.


----------



## choc

Thanks aliss! Can I do strength training at home? I am clueless about this! I am not breast feeding, would 1800 calories not cause weight gain as I'm on 1200 to 1300 at the moment.


----------



## zzypeg

helloooooooooooooo.............Gemma...well done on your loss..just read back and saw it!! you have well and truly whipped me!! I am soooo fat! I haven't done a lot of exercise for ages but my new job is quite active, lifting, pushing boxes on wheels and alot of walking..man those prisons are huge..lol! and I haven't really eaten like a pig to speak of however my tummy is huge it feels like a barrel..I bought a dress friday to wear last night and when I put it on it was tight under the ribs! I don't know what's going on!! I am going to weigh myself in a mo..just to get an idea..I am well scared! I haven't been able to weigh for 2 weeks!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zzypeg

oh ok...not too bad..put on about 1lb!! phew...well AF id due weds so we shall see what happens friday xxxx


----------



## choc

Your job sounds like enough exercise camilla! I haven't done any for ages but looks like I'm gonna have to start. Been getting some advice from aliss.
is you tv fixed now then? Good luck with weight in!


----------



## choc

See, not as bad as you thought!


----------



## zzypeg

it does mean that since I last did my ticker I have put on 1.5lb! so that's my goal for this week! going to try to be good with food and do some exercise..got to learn to fit it around work and housework etc..lol xxx


----------



## choc

That's my problem too, fitting it around work. I don't get a second to myself these days!


----------



## zzypeg

no the man is coming to fix it tomoz...we have borrowed one from the inlaws!! xxx


----------



## aliss

choc said:


> Thanks aliss! Can I do strength training at home? I am clueless about this! I am not breast feeding, would 1800 calories not cause weight gain as I'm on 1200 to 1300 at the moment.

Wow, 1200 @ 5'9! This is why you are unhappy with your tummy no doubt :) You are eating far less than me and I'm still losing slowly at 5'5 (I'm at 1500). You want to lose fat, not muscle, and 1200 calories at your size will result in muscle loss. Muscle loss results in a lower scale weight but the same "squish".

This is a really good article to read.
https://www.crossfitsouthbay.com/2011/05/skinny-fat/


----------



## aliss

An example.

Tall and slim without muscle:
https://www.crossfitsouthbay.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/skinny-fat-butt.jpg

Tall and slim with muscle, athletic:
https://www.crossfitsouthbay.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/allison_stokke-350.jpg


----------



## choc

It was mfp that set me at 1200. I've been losing a lb a week ish. I'll start eating more then and try to do some strength training. Thanks for the article. Can I do that sort of exercise from a dvd or Wii game?


----------



## aliss

choc said:


> It was mfp that set me at 1200. I've been losing a lb a week ish. I'll start eating more then and try to do some strength training. Thanks for the article. Can I do that sort of exercise from a dvd or Wii game?

Sorry, I don't know anything about Wii, but you can def. start strength training from the basics at home. Learning to do a proper squat, lunge, pushups, planks, etc. Once you can do quite a few of those, it will be time to explore free weights :) It takes time and food to build muscle but once you do, you'll thank yourself. Also more health benefits, as women we need to start thinking about bone health.


----------



## choc

Thanks for all your advice aliss, I'm gonna look into it later .


----------



## BabyKerslake

Hello All,

Hope everyone is well. 

Check out the ticker! Woo hoo! lol. Although PND has kicked in again and yesterday I polished off an entire bag of Thorntons Toffee Chocs - was disgusted with myself (although they were very yummy and I wish I had another bag at the moment!). 

I start Pilates for the Dressage Rider tomorrow and I am kicking my arse back into diet mode yet again! 

Slowly but surely....................

x


----------



## Deutschette

I haven't weighed myself in a few weeks, since I haven't got a set of scales at home at the moment. I plan to get some this week! However, I feel smaller. I'm confident that I'm nearing my mid goal of reaching my pre-pregnancy weight! :thumbup:


----------



## zzypeg

hey lovelies...how are we all?? I am going to try really hard from now on..I have a christening to go to in a few weeks and I have dug out a lovely dress that's just a tad too tight..a few zip issues..lol! and I really want to wear it and look fab! My belly is still bloated and I swear I am pregnant..lol! actually no lol- I am so scared incase I am! I am on the pill and AF is due wednesday so hopefully all will be well! mind you I did do a big poo..sorry tmi! this morning and that has helped a little so maybe just lots of fibre and water will help the "food baby" on it's way out!

I am glad Aliss is back with her exercise advice! xxxxx


----------



## choc

zzypeg said:


> hey lovelies...how are we all?? I am going to try really hard from now on..I have a christening to go to in a few weeks and I have dug out a lovely dress that's just a tad too tight..a few zip issues..lol! and I really want to wear it and look fab! My belly is still bloated and I swear I am pregnant..lol! actually no lol- I am so scared incase I am! I am on the pill and AF is due wednesday so hopefully all will be well! mind you I did do a big poo..sorry tmi! this morning and that has helped a little so maybe just lots of fibre and water will help the "food baby" on it's way out!
> 
> I am glad Aliss is back with her exercise advice! xxxxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## zzypeg

don't laugh Gemma...I am getting worried! it's bloated badly! I am trying to be good with the water today! I am hoping it's just pre AF bloat..although I don't normally suffer too much with the bloat! it doesn't feel hard though so that's good right??? The TV repair man is due any time now..god I hope he can fix it! I have just cleaned my sofae..it was rotten!! lol...bloody dog!! it's really lovely and clean now! have still got upstairs to do today and have a client coming for an eyelash tint later! back to work st the prison at 4 tomoz xxxxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

aliss said:


> An example.
> 
> Tall and slim without muscle:
> https://www.crossfitsouthbay.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/skinny-fat-butt.jpg
> 
> Tall and slim with muscle, athletic:
> https://www.crossfitsouthbay.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/allison_stokke-350.jpg


oh aliss where did you get a picture of me from :haha:

well not doing bad this week have managed to stay within cals allowance altho went over but 35cals yesterday. am trying to be good as poss before we go away on monday. still havent told the school so am going to write their teachers a letter today to let them no then im going to hide from them til friday lol
dont think im going to loose this week i seem to have hit my wall and the scales arnt budging.:shrug:
hope everyone is ok and the older members remember we're here and return soon:cry:


----------



## ricschick

zz hope they fixed your telly!! and the bloatedness has gone down ive been bloated too lately i think you can get something for that at the chemist i may have a look too.


----------



## babyfromgod

Terrible day of eating today. Back on track tomorrow as i need this weight gone if i want baby #2. I also got my exercise bike out of storage but am yet to use it! I need to stop putting it off. Lol at the food baby, i have major bloat too cause i am due for AF this Saturday or Sunday


----------



## zzypeg

morning ladies....Well the Tv isn't being fixed til next wednesday now coz it's blown a circuit board!! DOH! The bloating went down yesterday and AF came today so Phew!! I went over cals yesterday but I did go to work so think that will count as my exercise so should be ok..I had to fill up before I started as you can't eat once you have started..it's all go!! I can't wait til my training period is over and I can just do my 10 hours!! this is horrible, I hate leaving LO and I am tired xxxx


----------



## choc

Glad the food baby has gone and the panic is over!
Claire where are you going on holiday?
Aidan has finally started sleeping better, he went through til 6. 20 today, with a brief shout out at 5am. I however was pretty much awake from 3. 15 as I am so used to him waking! I need sleep training!
I've been a real pig with food this week so far but am at work for the rest of the week now so hopefully that will help!


----------



## ricschick

we're going to my dads place in spain in costa blanca, i cant wait we fly out on monday:happydance: my brother sil and nephew are coming too i sooo cant waits its been 2 years since our last holiday so im trying to keep away from bad foods which isnt that hard seeing as we have no food in the fridge lol we're living day to day at the mo!


----------



## ricschick

choc glad he is sleeping better!!!! we just need to sort you now lol!


----------



## choc

I think I may have jinxed it by posting it! He cried a lot going to Sleep tonight and I have a bad feeling about the rest of the night.


----------



## OnToItMum

After my first 2 pregnancies, I was bigger than I wanted to be. I put the effort into getting it sorted and under control. With this pregnancy it has made such a BIG difference!

I have lots more energy, and I haven't put on extra weight at all, just baby weight.

Still wearing my wedding rings at 34wks. SO worth the effort. 

I wrote an article about how I did it - happy to share if anyone's interested.


----------



## zzypeg

good friday ladies....well I have weighed myself and have lost 5lb!!!!!!!!! I am sure it has to do with the lots of water I have drunk this week and the fact I am at work!! I expect little to no loss from now on but I still have another 4lb to go to my goal now!! I have no idea how this loss has happened..it must have been water retention...and food babies...lol!! Good luck for your weigh ins girls xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Oh. My. God. 5lb!!!! That is mental! Well done you, that is amazing! I stayed the same and am happy with that.


----------



## ricschick

WELLDONE ZZ ive stayed the same too but happy with that! ive been crap at drinking lately but il do better this weekend so i can lose water before i go!! i hope lol


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey lovelies, well yes, I have been crap at reporting in again! Hope you are all ok!!

Camilla, thats a fab loss!!!! well done!! and well done to everyone who has lost or stayed the same! I too have stayed the same, but considering the amount of chocolate i have eaten this week I am pleased with that!!

We're off to Cornwall tomorrow so won't be back on for a week or so!! Hope you all have a good week ahead! xx


----------



## zzypeg

thanks ladies...well done to all of you!! It just goes to show that I was holding some serious water and drinking really does get it moving!!! I have gone from drinking about 1-2 glasses a day to now about 1.5/ 2 litres...going to keep it up now!! just got to keep it off now. I re- tried on the dress today, I couldn't do the top half of the zip up but put it on this morning and went to do the zip up and realised the zip was already done up...so I had managed to get it on with the zip done up...lol!!!! yey!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Thats fab camilla! I am finding it hard to drink lots when I am at work. I drink loads of water on the days I am at home but when I'm at work I don't have time and when I do I keep needing a wee in the middle of teaching a lesson!


----------



## ricschick

weldone zz that is great its such a good feeling isnt it being able to fit into something you havent done in ages, i wore a pair of jeans today that were way to tight before and are now a bit too big! and have now been able to go to the 4th hole of my belt! i think water is the key so i neeeeeeed to drink more im so crap at it!!!!

mrs m hope you have a lovely time in cornwool!!!x


----------



## babyfromgod

well done zz on the loss and fitting the dress. I need to start drinking more water too but it is winter here and i much prefer to drink tea lol. I don't mind drinking warm water so will start doing that. I still weigh the same. Damn period is due any day now, i wish it would just hurry up so i could lose this horrible bloat that i have going on. Well done on fitting the jeans ricschick, it is such a great feeling. Can't wait to squeeze into my size 12's again but will be trying for another bubba as soon as i do so wont be in them long


----------



## babyfromgod

OnToItMum said:


> After my first 2 pregnancies, I was bigger than I wanted to be. I put the effort into getting it sorted and under control. With this pregnancy it has made such a BIG difference!
> 
> I have lots more energy, and I haven't put on extra weight at all, just baby weight.
> 
> Still wearing my wedding rings at 34wks. SO worth the effort.
> 
> I wrote an article about how I did it - happy to share if anyone's interested.

That would be great if you could share! :flower:


----------



## lily123

I've lost 5lbs :happydance:
Not much, and i still look as fat as ever, but it's a start :)
x


----------



## choc

Well done lily, a really fab loss!


----------



## aliss

U girls are all doing fab this week, geez!


----------



## ricschick

going away tomorrow girlies so be good while im away lol see you in 10days time!!!! xxx


----------



## choc

Have a fab time! I'm very jealous!


----------



## aliss

Today I am taking a much needed 'rest' day although still filled with housework! I tend to neglect housework in favour of working out, luckily my OH doesn't care! Hah


----------



## choc

My house has been a right tip, and I haven't even done any exercise, so no excuse! Had a tidy up today though and a long walk. I'm gonna start a proper exercise program in a couple of weeks when its the summer holidays so I'm off work. For now I will try to maintain my weight.


----------



## choc

Hows everyone doing this week? I've been a bit of a piggy to be honest! It was DHs birthday which didn't help!


----------



## zzypeg

hi ladies..how are we all..I have been scoffing a bit too many doritos this week..loads of them!! My dinners have been a bit rubbish too but I have had a bad week as I found out that my dad has died so I am pretty gutted and really feeling crap! I expect I will have gained this week xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Oh Camilla I am so sorry for your loss. My dad died suddenly 8 years ago, it is a horrible, sad time. Was he living abroad or did I dream that? Don't even think about the food, let alone worry about it, you just have to get through this time as best you can. Massive hugs hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zzypeg

thanks hun....yeah it;s a pretty horrible time atm. Yes he was living in canada my dear xxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Camilla, I'm so very sorry for your loss. Thinking of you in this time xx


----------



## choc

zzypeg said:


> thanks hun....yeah it;s a pretty horrible time atm. Yes he was living in canada my dear xxxxxx

Thought so, its terrible to get that news. Loads of love :hugs::flower:


----------



## choc

Forgot to say i put on 1lb this week. Quite relieved though as I ate like a pig all week.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm up 9 lbs for the first tri :shock:

Choc, you've done so great, I'm sure it'll come off quickly!


----------



## choc

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I'm up 9 lbs for the first tri :shock:
> 
> Choc, you've done so great, I'm sure it'll come off quickly!

Can't believe you are 2nd tri already!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hi folks! How is everyone??

I haven't read back so apologies for anything I have missed or any new members!!!

Had a fab time in Cornwall and ate some lush food, but did massive amounts of walking too so hopefully have evened it all out! I haven't weighed in, gonna wait until friday and go from there!! xx


----------



## choc

Hi Mrs M, glad you had fun!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know! Time is flying! I'll be back here in no time, complaining that I'm not losing lol


----------



## choc

I see from your ticker that you have a date for your move, you must be so relieved its all coming together!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes!!!! Oh my goodness..I am so excited to get back home. Even tho it is scorching hot there lol. I can't wait to see my family. Missing them so much.

How are you doing? How's Aidan? Abbey now has 2 teeth..looks like the top ones are coming soon now too. Eeeek! I'm finding she sleeps SO MUCH better when I leave her here in the lounge by herself. :( She doesn't wanna sleep with me anymore lol. But I let her lay with her blankies in her playpen and she sleeps through pretty much..with only 1 or 2 wakings which is a huge improvement.


----------



## choc

Aidan is great thanks, we call him Aidan the destroyer as he is into everything he shouldn't be! He is the fastest crawler I've ever seen and is up and cruising along the furniture. He has 4 and a half teeth! His sleeping has improved the last couple of days, he is going from 7pm til 6am with a waking inbetween but he usually settles himself without me - yay! Its only taken 9 months! I just hope it continues!

Your bump is so lovely! Bet it feels wierd being pregnant again so soon! Glad Abbey is doing well, her timing is good with the sleep, you are gonna need it now!


----------



## choc

I use far too many exclamation marks. !!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I do too! Always..and too many smilies :blush:

Glad to hear he's settling now..Abbey's been restless the past 2 night, but I think it's her teeth again. She's back to drooling constantly and being very clingy. 

My hubby said he wants to shed some weight..so I started talking to him about cutting cals and exercise. He was like "You mean I can't eat THAT!? OR THAT????" lol. I don't think it's gonna work. He's not *overweight*..just over 210 lbs at 6 ft 4..but he's getting a tummy now and is all freaked out about it. He'll only have to try half as hard as we do! Men!!!


----------



## choc

What are they like! My Dh is so skinny! Lucky git.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I know..makes me sick!

But you have done fantastic...I just can't say it enough. I'd kill to be 135 lbs lol. Can't wait to get back into the diet world :D


----------



## ricschick

IM BACK!!!!!!!!!!! Will weigh in tomorrow as we didnt get back til 3am this morning hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Glad you're back, Claire!!! xx


----------



## choc

Ah thanks PLB!
Welcome back, hope you had a fab time x


----------



## hakunamatata

I was wondering if I could join your group. The only thing is I actually haven't had a baby yet. I'll be TTC in the autumn. If I'm the only one who hasn't actually had a LO yet here, then I can wait to join. Just need encouragement. I had hoped to lose 40 lbs before I started TTC, and I've only lost 4 lbs. It just feels like a completely uphill battle. 

Anyway, let me know if I can join... if not, that's fine, maybe I can find some other type of group on here.

Thanks!


----------



## choc

Of course you can join!

What are you doing so far? Special diet, calorie counting exercise etc?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Everyone is welcome here!


----------



## ricschick

welcome matata!!
well only put on 2lbs phew!!! thought it may have been more as i ate what i fancied on holiday lol but i also continued with my pill as to stop me from having a period on hols so hopeing that will have made a difference to my weight.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

2 lb..not bad at all!!! good job :)


----------



## choc

Well done you!


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks guys!!

I mostly eat fruits and veggies, and I drink tons of water. I also exercise 2-3 times per week but am trying to exercise more.

Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## hakunamatata

Did an hour on the elliptical day before yesterday, and went for a walk today w/ my dogs and did a lot of hills. Hope everyone is having a good night.


----------



## ricschick

matata sounds like your doing a great job hun we weigh in on a friday. me im not doing too well as i had a curry last night followed by banofie pie still holiday mode:dohh:


----------



## choc

Matata you're doing great! I am doing rubbish and my jeans are feeling tight again so as of next week I am gonna be strict with myself again. I don't think this weeks damage can be repaired by fridays weigh in!


----------



## babyfromgod

Sorry i haven't posted on here in a while. LO has had a vomiting bug for the last 6 days, not fun. I also fell off the wagon a bit and had AF but am back on track and have lost another 2.2lbs. Welcome Hakunamatata!


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks guys! Went for another good walk today, only 30 min. but better than nothing. AF started this week so I don't really anticipate a loss for Friday but we'll see.

Hugs to all!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

AF always made me gain! PMS week was the worst.

You guys are doing great though!

Choc, don't worry..you'll bounce right back. Those jeans probably just shrunk in the dryer lol ;)


----------



## ricschick

my baby is 1 ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

AHHHH it's so crazy isn't it!

How was his bday?


----------



## hakunamatata

Happy birthday to your LO!


----------



## choc

Happy Birthday Jamie!

I am a fat pig. Weigh in is not gonna be pretty.


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm down 1 lb even though AF is here! 5 lbs lost so far.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Choc aww :hugs: you've done GREAT! 

Wow, hakuna..good job :D :D :D


----------



## babyfromgod

Happy Birthday to Jamie! I'm down 3.3lbs this week. Yay!! I have to keep this going so i can get baby number 2 in October, i refuse to get pregnant unless i have reached my goal! I have found a new breakfast that i am in love with, it's 1/2 cup of oats soaked in 1/4 c of milk overnight, then you add 2 T greek yoghurt with a tsp of jam to sweeten it and add some berries and some walnuts mmmm so good and super healthy


----------



## choc

I forgot to weigh and have had breakfast now! I'll do it tomorrow! Well done on the losses x


----------



## ricschick

well im the same so no gain but still 2lb up from hols but tbo ive eaten badly all week so am back on it monday!
welldone everyone else x


----------



## Agiboma

can i join you ladies, i stated an intense diet about 2 months ago, the weight flew off @ first now its getting harder, my diet is basically, fruits, chicken and salad and i allow myself to have 1 cheat day a week, My baby also turned a year and that was my motivation to kick the diet into high gear


----------



## ricschick

welcome agi!
well back on the wagon today well im onna try need to lose the 2lbs i put on to get back on track!

where is everyone!!


----------



## zzypeg

hi everyone...i am back and here to say hi!! I am soooooooooo sorry that I have been awol..please let me back into your club.lol! well I think I have put on a few pounds as I have been eating like a little piggy..oink oink...I am not going to weigh myself for a little while though as I am wearing a uk size 10 now (some 12's still) but I am going to try and loose a little bit more but no rush...I may weigh in in a few weeks after I have had a head start..don't want to restart on a depressive note and feel shit after all my hard work..because I have done well. and as you know from my last posts I have had a lot to deal with lately and am not my proper self. I wore the dress to the christening yesterday and it fitted fab. woohoo!! I have got a kids party to go to..somehow I have managed to infiltrate the local yummy mummy set..lol..it's an expensive affair, with a punch and judy show, face painting etc..all held at a local hotel so I better lose the belly by then...lol and then 13th august a no doubt even skinnier wedding to attend..so I am really going to start again with the healthy eating and exercise from tomorrow. I will try and check in each day (except wednesdays..i work late in the evening) and keep on track with you ladies.........hi newbies..hope to get to know you all soon.
bye for now sweetiepies 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

Good to have you back Camilla!

Welcome Agi! 

I too am back on the wagon today, I've logged my food on mfp for the first time in ages. I am determined not to undo all my hard work.

Aidan is poorly. He's been off his food and milk for a few days but today he drank a bottle at bedtime then spewed it up, including his solid dinner, all over his daddy! Rank nappies too. Gonna take him to the docs tomorrow. Poor baby :nope::sick:


----------



## zzypeg

awww..poor Aiden..hope he feels better soon. seems like we are a bunch a re-starters again..lol...but don't we say that every week...I know I do...ha ha ha xxxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

zzypeg said:


> hi ladies..how are we all..I have been scoffing a bit too many doritos this week..loads of them!! My dinners have been a bit rubbish too but I have had a bad week as I found out that my dad has died so I am pretty gutted and really feeling crap! I expect I will have gained this week xxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi Hun I have just read back I'm so sorry for your loss! I hope your ok and don't give food another thought Hun concentrate on you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## choc

I can't work out if I've been good or bad this week?! I've definitely cut out the sweets and cakes this week but think I may have made up for it with other stuff, like toast and jam and quiche inbetween meals. Whoops!

A couple of questions about LO's ladies, hope you don't mind?

What is in your LO's cot? We used to have rolled up towels etc to keep Aidan still and he was in a sleeping bag. The towels and sleeping bag have been thrown around the cot lately so we have taken them away and now it looks so bare! Just him asleep in it and nothing else, it looks like he is just in a cage, neglected or something! Are your cots bare?

Also my monthly question of, what naps is your LO taking at the mo? Time of nap and lengths please! You all know I am addicted to trying to sort Aidans sleep by now, and I love knowing what others are doing!


----------



## SPN1304

Hiya

I am currently following slimming world and hope to join that thread too but would liken to join this one too if thats ok?

Thanks

Simone


----------



## choc

Hi Simone, welcome! You will be well supported here! We weigh in on a Friday if you want to. Don't push yourself to hard though, you didn't give birth that long ago!
How is slimming world going?


----------



## SPN1304

I know but I feel like I ought to be well on the way to being slim again by now :wacko:. I must admit I feel a little pressure to lose weight but thats mainly my doing.

I joined sw 2 weeks ago tomorrow and lost 1.5lbs in my first week but have had a bad week this week so I am a bit annoyed with myself :cry: I just hope I havent put back on!

I am currently 10st 3lbs and would like to get back to 9st.

I weigh in thurs nights at sw so friday on here is fine for me.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## ricschick

welcome Simone

well weighed today and am down a pound so happy with that.

choc jamie cot is bare too i think its better that way so theres no distractions and nothing he can put over his head. jamie is down to one nap aday now normally around 11/11.30am and he will sleep for 2-3hrs. xxx


----------



## choc

Ahhhh I forgot to weigh in again! Right, well no more working on fridays for me so I've no excuse from now on anyway!

How did everyone else do?

Ricschick I can't imagine Aidan ever sleeping that long in one go! Thanks for answering my questions!


----------



## Emma 21

i have terrible will power but have weight to lose i was really prous after giving birth as i was 13st 8lb but now i have gone up to 14st 1lb. I aim to adopt a healthy eating lifestyle, long term and slow weight loss. i have a wii which i use to exercise. i suppose my long term goal is to fit into a size 14 jeans.


----------



## choc

Hi Emma, welcome! I use my wii too! I lost 1lb a week at the beginning which was good as I have (so far!) kept it off!


----------



## PinkEmily

Hellloo! Can i join :D

I just started WW today, and my weight loss journal. Im around a size 14 now, but used to be a size 10 before i got pregnant. x


----------



## choc

Welcome Emily! How was ww? do you think it will work for you?


----------



## ricschick

welcome new comers the more the merrier!!!
i have seriously been crap lately!!! i just cant stop picking!! slap my wrists!!!!!!!


----------



## choc

I hear you Claire, I am being a massive picker at the moment and craving so much sweet stuff.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girls :hugs:

Hope you are all well
Just popping in :D

I'm still up 14 - 15 lbs at 18 weeks..so I'm happy with that. Once the babies start packing it on tho, oh man haha.


----------



## choc

hi plb, can't believe how far along you already! Its going so quick!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know! It's nuts..pretty much halfway already since avg delivery is 36 wks for twinnies

How are you doing hun?


----------



## choc

I'm good thanks, same old! Aidan is doing well and getting into mischief! Sleeping better at night but nightmare sleeping during the day!

Weighed in today and have stayed the same which is pretty much the aim now. Although would like to lose 2lb more so I'm 9 and a half stone!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You have done amazing!!!!!!

Abbey is crawling now and getting into everything! She has slept great the past 2 nights..but I'm trying not to get used to it lol.


----------



## choc

Yeah Aidan is crawling and cruising round the furniture! He is always up to something he shouldn't be!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Can you believe they'll be 1 soon? It still amazes me how fast this time went. I know people say it all the time..but WOW!


----------



## choc

So scary isn't it! It feels like 5 minutes ago I gave birth! 
Are you planning anything for Abbeys birthday?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah..we will probably have a big family get-together type thing. Mickey Mouse Clubhouse themed, I'm sure..since that's her faaave show right now lol

had my dr appt..Definitely looks like 2 girls on the way!


----------



## choc

Ah thats brill, 4 girls! Think of the hormones! Bet Dh is scared....

That sounds lovely for Abbey. I am desperate to do something similar but our flat is absolutely tiny, no way could we fit 2 sets of grandparents, aunties, uncles, cousins, friends etc in :cry:
Can't afford to hire somewhere either, so no idea what will do. Will prob end up being seperate groups of people coming at different times, but we didn't really want that.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

can you not do something say at a park? Or some kind of place like that

Not sure what the weather will be like there on his bday. Surely theres a way! Or maybe have it at one of your family members house? :D


----------



## Emma 21

i lost 2lb


----------



## choc

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> can you not do something say at a park? Or some kind of place like that
> 
> Not sure what the weather will be like there on his bday. Surely theres a way! Or maybe have it at one of your family members house? :D

I would love to do that as I saw something similar in the park the other day, but it will be Autumn time so not warm and very wet! Families house may be the only answer.

Well done Emma, great loss!


----------



## sept2010

Can i join? Lol x


----------



## choc

Of course you can Sept! Are you doing a weightloss program or just healthy eating?


----------



## sept2010

I want to lose a stone via exercise and healthy eating! Lol started my 'diet' yesterday


----------



## choc

Hows it going? Are you calorie counting? We weigh in on fridays by the way, but only if you want to!


----------



## sept2010

Im not calorie counting, im just trying to eat a low carb/sugar diet .. Im breastfeeding aswell so i cant really do calorie counting as i get hungry at random times and hunger varies day to day!


----------



## babyfromgod

Sorry i have been MIA for so long. I am back at work now and LO has been sick quite a bit lately from vomiting bugs to sore throats and now chickenpox! Bloody nursery is full of germs lol. 

I have been pretty good this week and only have 6.6 kilos to lose but AF is due tomorrow and i am craving so bad! I am finding it so hard not to devour anything sweet in my cupboards. Not that there really is anything but i could do with some jam on toast mmm. I had a banana and some walnuts to try see if that might stop my craving but nope. 

Can't afford to waste calories as we are going out for tea for work tonight. I am only going to drink diet coke and water but don't know what to order, maybe fish


----------



## ricschick

hi guys well i have put on 2lbs which is not good but no surprise as ive been a little piggy these past few weeks so am going to vut that out!! im more now trying to maintain my weight so il have a few good days and relax on others! x


----------



## sjminimac

hiya am i allowed to rejoin? I joined ages ago but pretty much did nothing but am now back at work and have a holiday to slim for 9 weeks today! Xx


----------



## CMarie

Can I join? :flower:

I had my son 3 weeks ago in a natural birth so I'm hoping that by my 6 week check up on September 1st I'll get the ok to start working out again :thumbup: In the meantime I go for daily walks with my little guy...usually about 30 minutes long. I'm also breastfeeding exclusively which I've heard is suppose to really help! The last time I was weighed, I was 40 weeks pregnant and I weighed 198 pounds, my highest weight :( I don't plan on weighing myself until my 6 week check up so I'm just going to stick with the breastfeeding, healthy eating, and walking and hopefully the number has gone down a bit! 

My ultimate goal is to get down to my pre-pregnancy weight of 135 pounds. I want to make smaller goals to achieve before that too, but I'm going to wait until I'm weighed first :)


----------



## choc

Welcome newbies and returnies! I've been on holiday all this week and have gained for sure as my jeans are tight! I'm gonna weigh in tomorrow then back on the wagon. I started mfp again too.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck to the newbies! 
Choc, hope if you have gained, it isn't much..but I know you'll get back on track and kick some butt :D :flower:

I'm up 18 lbs at 20 weeks. 0_o


----------



## choc

Gained 3lb! Not too bad!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi ladies! Well I had been hoping to lose 40 lbs before TTC, but only lost 9. I definitely don't want to put my life on hold though. I will still continue to eat healthy and take my prenatals and all that jazz, but we have officially started TTC and I'm very excited, yayyy!


----------



## CMarie

hakunamatata said:


> Hi ladies! Well I had been hoping to lose 40 lbs before TTC, but only lost 9. I definitely don't want to put my life on hold though. I will still continue to eat healthy and take my prenatals and all that jazz, but we have officially started TTC and I'm very excited, yayyy!

Congrats on starting your TTC journey!! I hope it happens quickly for you! :)


----------



## brunette&bubs

Need some more support ladies!
Over the past month I've developed the bad habit of snacking on chocolate mid day!
I'm nursing so luckily haven't gained any weight from it yet.
However, I want to kick this habit now so when i stop i dont have to face this habit head on and have to pay for it.

any tips girls?


----------



## alynn6758

Hello ladies, I'm new to this thread, but not new to the site, as you can tell I had a little baby girl about 6 months ago, and now I'm finally ready to get serious about losing the weight and getting to my ideal size. I'm 29 currently about 208lbs, and would like to reach 140lbs so 68lbs total. I'd like to lose at least half of it by my 30th birthday May 23rd. So obviously I have a long way to go. I need some tips on healthy meals, like breakfast, lunch, and dinner. I'm pretty good on healthy snacks. I know what foods are healthy, but my problem is I skip meals or don't eat enough, and when I do eat I store store store fat. My metabolism is probably at a crawl. I have a lower back injury so really rigorous exercise isn't an option yet. Walking is ok at this point. I really don't have time for the gym right now. So eating right at the right time and right portions/combinations is where I'd like to start out. Any tips on simple breakfast ideas would be most appreciated. I look forward getting to know all you ladies, good luck to all!


----------



## sammiwry

Is this group still going?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

it seems to have stalled! Hope the regs are doing well though..and a big welcome to the newbies!!


----------



## choc

I think we all found it difficult to keep checking in here when we all returned to work! My tips are to use my fitness pal. com to count your calories. Plan your meals the day before and enter them in to the website so you can see if you will come in on target or not. If it says you are going to be over your calories then you can adjust it and change quantities etc. If you enter the food after you've eaten it then it is too late to do anything about it if you are over your calorie allowance.

The only exercise I do now is walking but I used to do the Wii fit 3 days a week.

Losing 1 to 2lb a week is ideal, only weigh yourself once a week first thing in the morning.

Hope that helps x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Choc, I can't believe our babies are almost 1!! AHHHH!


----------



## choc

I know, it Is so scary! We are having a party on Sunday. What are you doing?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We are just gonna have the family over for some cake. Gonna make a lil one for Abbey to smash into :) and a few presents. She will be so overwhelmed lol


----------



## choc

We had Aidans party today, it was fab, he had a lovely time! I'll post a pic of his cake tomorrow!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww that's great!! I bet he had a blast :D We got Abz some Minnie Mouse decorations and gonna make a pink cake with magic wand candles ...well "candle" haha


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've gained 9lb. How on earth have I screwed up so badly?

I'm MOH 2 weeks on Friday so need to shift it FAST so girls, the quickest but healthiest eat to shift it? I'm still BF'ing BTW


----------



## choc

Hi bb, I've no idea with the breastfeeding but I know someone who just lost 15lb in 3 weeks. The diet is a no carbs one, she is eating only protein at the moment. I wouldn't do it, but if you need to lose it fast.................

Let me know if you want me to find out the name of the diet.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I went for my dress fitting yesterday, I feel like I have a bum back and the woman (way to make me feel great) said "Ooo this is a snug fit" Nice one, thanks!


----------



## stacey&bump

hi im staci , i had my baby over a year ago and did lose weight but due to a bad break up ive put on some weight , im 10st 5 now but plan to lose 1 and a half stone maybe and tone up :) i want to lose roughly a stone by xmas, i want to feel comfy in my christmas clothes and feel better ! cant wait to shape up xx


----------



## Cloe

Hi, 

I am Cloe and my current weight is *196 lbs/ 88.8 kg* and I am looking to go down to *150 lbs/ 68 kg*. I would love to join your weight loss group and share my weight loss journey with all of you. :flower:

- Cloe :cold:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello! And welcome. What do u plan on doing? Diet/exercise?

I will be joining yall in jan or feb probably. Wanna give my body time to heal after the twins.


----------



## chelseaharvey

Hi all id like to join. I had a baby 7 months ago, booked my wedding for Sept next year, booked it about 4 weeks ago

I need to lose 3st + im 12st 5lbs now :-( & would like to be 9st 7lbs ultimate to be 9st. I need to make sure i go to the gym at least 3 x a week & do loads of running to get the weight off & weights as well to tone up when the weight comes off...

I think im going to join slimming world. Im a massive binge eater so i yo-yo all the time. I really want this weight off though & dont want to be a fat bride


----------



## Cloe

Ok, stepped on the scale this morning and only lost 400 gram in two weeks. I pretty much think that is simply water weight fluctuation.:( 

I think I am doing something wrong.... Need to start writing down what I am eating and count calories....:cry:


Frustrating.....sooooo frustrating.....:cry:


----------



## ricschick

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hello! And welcome. What do u plan on doing? Diet/exercise?
> 
> I will be joining yall in jan or feb probably. Wanna give my body time to heal after the twins.

il be back in jan too!! as id like to lose another stone before i get married! xx


----------



## ricschick

Cloe said:


> Ok, stepped on the scale this morning and only lost 400 gram in two weeks. I pretty much think that is simply water weight fluctuation.:(
> 
> I think I am doing something wrong.... Need to start writing down what I am eating and count calories....:cry:
> 
> 
> Frustrating.....sooooo frustrating.....:cry:

myfitnesspal.com is what we all used and it counts your cals and sets a weekly target and tells you how many cals you need to eat for the day i lost a stone and a half doing this! xx


----------



## BattyNora

Any chance I can join? I need a kick up the bum! I've written down my goals to give me a kick up the bum! Feeling so down about my weight now so I'm going for it!

Current weight: 11stone 12lbs
Goal weight: Wherever I feel happy between 8stone 10lb and 9 stone 5lb
Weight to lose: 2stone 7lb-3stone 3lb (35-44lbs) 
Goal size: A comfortable size 10
Goal date; I would like to steadily lose 2lb a week (yes, even over Christmas!) so I hope to be hitting my goal weight mid-April...NO EXCUSES

Plan
To stop snacking between-meals on cake, sweets, chocs and biscuits. To eat more fruit and veg and to eat smaller portions of good, healthy, filling food.
Join weight loss resources to count all calories and activites. Worked for me before.
To really make an effort at the gym and go to at least 4 classes a week (Saturday morning RPM or Body Pump, Monday evening Spin, Tuesday evening Spin, Friday morning RPM)


----------



## pip101

Hi- I am curious about how you ladies that are bf-ing get on with exercise? I find when I do too much it affects mymilk supply so I am cautious about doing too much but I seriously need to get doing something! No3 is just 1mth old but I need to get moving- but find I keep snacking and am soooo hungry when I bf! help!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls, 

I'm back! I'm at my heaviest yet :( I've gained 13lb since leaving this page and MFP! I've just downloaded MFP for my phone and plan to track my food again as that always seemed to help!

I cant guarantee I will post much on here as my laptop is stupid! I will post on the Facebook page and MFP. Feel free to add me on MFP just let me know who you are, I am brunettebimbo :) The Facebook page link is - https://www.facebook.com/groups/167693359943391/

pip I'm still breastfeeding at 13months. I dont actually do much exercise as I cant really seem to find the time now im back at work and its dark in the evenings (I used to run) but I do try and walk as often as I can and running after a toddler and being a Dental Nurse must count to an extent! :lol:


----------



## littleblonde

can i join. i want to lose 61lb i have lost 4lb so far. looking forward to getting under 60lb left. I have no idea what to do. Want to do calorie counting and im doing exercise. Need some help and encouragment x


----------



## Raven24

pip101 said:


> Hi- I am curious about how you ladies that are bf-ing get on with exercise? I find when I do too much it affects mymilk supply so I am cautious about doing too much but I seriously need to get doing something! No3 is just 1mth old but I need to get moving- but find I keep snacking and am soooo hungry when I bf! help!

I am still breastfeeding and i have found the hunger hard too at the moment i am sticking to 1700 cals a day as that is a comfortbale amount for me and doesnt affect my supply im just using my fitness pal and doing exercise when i can fit it in and the hunger well im just having to learn to live with it lol i feel hungry all the time even after eating a large meal its horrible but i just try and igore it now but if i am truly hungry after all my calories are gone i will. Have a healthy snack maybe some nuts. Good luck


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Weighed in and have lost 3lb since Monday! I love MFP!


----------



## pip101

well done!!! I wish I had some will power!!! Havent been near my scales for a while- a bit scared tbh!


----------



## Cloe

@Raven24: 

Hi, 

I am finding it really hard to count my calorie intake throughout the day. This is my third month breastfeeding and I am still on my 88 Kg. I lost 12 Kg in the first 5 days after the birth, but since then NOTHING. 

I was wondering, in case you have a daily meal plan if you would be willing to share it with me as I would like to stick to 1700 meal plan too. I just can't find any ideal ones. 

It would be wonderful it you would agree to share your secret weapon with me. :) 

I want to lose 20 Kg (but I am breaking my goal into 5 Kg steps at a time) 

Good Luck and I am looking forward to hear from you!


----------



## Dragonfly

Can I join in? I have lost 21lbs so far I am near the weight I was before I had my last one but was still fat. I have no pics of me though to show you to compare. I think my dad has one and told him to keep that for a while then I could do a before and after.


----------



## choc

Good to see this thread going again! And good to see some new faces, plus familiar ones, brunettebimbo and ricschick! I haven't put any weight back on really since we left this thread originally but I will prob will over christmas!! I wouldn't mind losing a couple more pounds before the upcoming christmas parties though.


----------



## Raven24

Cloe said:


> @Raven24:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am finding it really hard to count my calorie intake throughout the day. This is my third month breastfeeding and I am still on my 88 Kg. I lost 12 Kg in the first 5 days after the birth, but since then NOTHING.
> 
> I was wondering, in case you have a daily meal plan if you would be willing to share it with me as I would like to stick to 1700 meal plan too. I just can't find any ideal ones.
> 
> It would be wonderful it you would agree to share your secret weapon with me. :)
> 
> I want to lose 20 Kg (but I am breaking my goal into 5 Kg steps at a time)
> 
> Good Luck and I am looking forward to hear from you!

Hi i dont really have a set meal plan but most days i have a meal replacement bar for breakfast or a slimfast shake or smoothie something quick around 200 calories.then i have a baked potatoe, omelette, something on toast for lunch i try and make lnch around 500 calories at the most and then that leaves me 1000 calories some of whihc i use for snacks between breakfast and lunch and lunch and dinner and then whatever is left i use for dinner normally 600 to 700 calories for dinner and normally for me dinner is whatever im making for the rest of the family just a smaller portion. Hope that helps


----------



## Dragonfly

woohoo 23lbs for me now.


----------



## choc

Hey, just seeing if anyone wants to start this up again? I'm one of the originals who started with the group nearly a year ago and I lost 25lb. I've put 5 back on over Christmas at least and need to get back on the wagon! This thread gave us so much success in the beginning, so if anyone wants to join me again that would be great! X


----------



## pip101

choc said:


> Hey, just seeing if anyone wants to start this up again? I'm one of the originals who started with the group nearly a year ago and I lost 25lb. I've put 5 back on over Christmas at least and need to get back on the wagon! This thread gave us so much success in the beginning, so if anyone wants to join me again that would be great! X

ME ME ME!!! I am a total heffalump right now and I have zero motivation! help!! I am currently 88kgs...194lbsblush:) and I would love to get to 68kgs but at this stage I would be happy with 75 then I would go from there. What was your secret??? I really need to find the time to exercise but hubby doesnt get home till late and me finding time to exercise is waaaay down the list of his priorities!!! And I get super hungry when I'm bfing


----------



## choc

Hi Pip! Well last time was a bit of a different ball game for me as I was still on maternity leave, Aidan took long naps so I had a good excercise slot! And I didn;t get as hungry because i wasn't working or running round after a toddler!

I used myfitnesspal.com, and this was the key for me I think. I counted my calories, but I entered my food the day before I ate it so i new how many calories I would be eating the next day, rather than entering it after I'd eated it and finding out I'd eaten too much!

I excercised on my wii fit, 45 mins a day. I'll never do that now though, I just don't have the time.

I am going to start using mfp again though.
Also we weighed in every friday morning together.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm here :) I'll try get on as often as i can.

I've crept upto 10st5. The heaviest I've been. I blame it on going back to work and crap eating!

I got back on it on Tuesday and weighed in today at 10st2. I aim to get to 9st but I'm not quite sure if i can do it. I really struggle and don't really have time to exercise.

I'm back on Myfitnesspal. Username brunettebimbo.


----------



## choc

Good to see you back! My mfp user name is MrsLg. I have no time forexercise either! My goal is 9 stone 7, I am 9 stone 11 right now x


----------



## booda

Oooooohhhh right im joining in ....... have 5kg to lose. :growlmad:


----------



## choc

Welcome booda! I think I did ok over the weekend, was never more than about 50 over my calorie allowance. I'm gonna weigh in on Friday.


----------



## ricschick

hey girls im back too!!!! i started at 10st 8.5 tuesday just gone and have lost 2lbs this week so will weigh in again on friday. my goal is 9st 7! im going walking wii fit and gym 1-2times a week. and using mfp xx


----------



## choc

ricschick, thats my goal weight too!


----------



## choc

Hey ladies, anyone's else weighing in today.? I lost 2lb! So I'm back to my pre Christmas weight.


----------

